# Lots of Completed Trip Reports....Nov 2009 - April 2014



## deejdigsdis

OK, if I had any clue my November 2009 trip (aka ending my 13 year Disneyland Drought) would snowball into getting an AP and taking 4 more trips... I would have organized this thing a little better.  I just thought it would be my one trip before heading back in a few years.  (Little did I know.)  

April 2010.  11th Anniversary Trip 4 1/2 years late  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2342117&page=5  Post #74

October 2010.  WELCOME FOOLISH MORTALS.  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2342117&page=11  Post #155

January 2011.  "Disneyland just isn't the same without Splash Mountain, is it Mom?"  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2342117&page=18  Post #257

April 2011.  "No honey, the Billy Hill guys aren't robotic like the Pirates..."  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2342117&page=26  Post #386

November 2011.  Finally!  Setting Sail On The Sailing Ship Columbia After 15 Years...  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2342117&page=41  Post #603

October 2012.  WELCOME FOOLISH MORTALS.  VOLUME 2.  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2342117&page=49  Post #729

April 2014.  "IIIIIIIIIIII'll Drink To That!"  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=51366171&posted=1#post51366171  Post #854


ENJOY!



OK, here goes my first TR...

As mentioned in my title, it has been over 13 years since my last visit to Disneyland.  Far, far too long.  When I was growing up we would go to DL almost every summer for 3 days.  I have many happy memories of Disneyland being my very favorite place to be.  Fast forward to adulthood...DH and I went to DL with my family a week after we got married.  (Does anyone have a picture of a couple taking a nap by the little door near Alice in Wonderland from Aug. 1994?  That was us.  I just remember having my eyes closed and people walking by, commenting on how cute we looked and taking our picture.)  We visited again with my family in Aug. 1996, where we re-enacted the napping near the little door so I could have my own picture.  Then, that was it.  The drought began.

Now 13 years and 3 sons later, here we are.  Earlier this year my DS6 saw a commercial advertising the "get in free on your birthday" campaign.  He said, "Mom, you need to take us while we are young so we will enjoy it."  I thought this to be rather profound for him, and it got the wheels turning.  The research began.  I booked the HOJO Kids' Suite in July for $99/night.  No Entertainment Card needed.  That was just the rate.  I found Disboards in August.  I planned and planned, and watched DH roll his eyes a number of times (part of the reason we haven't been back ), and kept the kids in the dark about my plans.  Finally, I couldn't keep it in any longer.  At the end of September we celebrated "Talk Like A Pirate Day" one week after the official "Talk Like A Pirate Day."  The kids woke up to this poster:






I spent the day preparing a Pirate Treasure Hunt for them.  I had bought wooden pirate-themed ornaments at Michael's.  I typed up rhyming clues in a pirate-talk/pirate-y font and taped them to the back of the pirate ornaments.  






One clue after another sent them all around the neighborhood.  The last clue led them to a Pirate Treasure Map.  They had to figure out what location was represented by the map, and then we were off to a little beach in a local State Park.  They ran down the beach until they found the big black X and began to dig.  






They each dug up a little treasure chest with puzzle pieces and chocolate gold coins.  






The put-together-puzzle: 






The part about the hitchhiking ghosts was what gave it away for DS9 and DS6.  DS3 was too busy stuffing chocolate coins into his mouth to pay attention. 

They also found an envelope from Mickey containing strips of Mickey Mouse wrapping paper.  They had to count the strips to find out how many days until we would leave, and then they made a countdown chain with the strips.  It was nice to talk about the trip openly with someone who wasn't doing this:    I held off buying our park hoppers because DH's boss has a friend that works at DL, and we were waiting to see if we'd get any free-ness out of that relationship.  A few days before leaving, we found out it wouldn't work out.  So, off to buy our 4 day hoppers at The Disney Store.  Now, I still think the ticket prices are a bargain for what I get out of the DL experience (or did years ago...).  But wow, it's not 1982 anymore, is it?!?  I recently came across my old Disneyland Passport from that time period...1 day Child ticket for $9!

More to come soon...


----------



## deejdigsdis

Back sooner than I thought...

We headed out for our 18 day round trip road trip (decided we'd fit in some visits with friends and family and time things to hit our usual Thanksgiving spot on the way home) on Nov. 11th.  We arrived at HOJO on the night of Sat. the 14th, after spending that day at Legoland.  We checked into our Kids' Suite and were not disappointed.  It was plenty big for the 5 of us.  We loved our 6th floor location.  Our neighbors were the outside wall and the ice machine area.  As far as the infamous freeway noise goes, it didn't bother us at all.  It was quite noticeable when we first entered our room, but we got used to it really fast.  We didn't use the A/C to drown it out, the kids never even noticed the noise, and it just wasn't an issue.

Our first day in the parks was Mon. the 16th.  I was way too excited to get a good night's sleep.  Finally, everyone was ready to go.  The walk from HOJO was easier than I was expecting.  DS9 and DS6 never complained about it.  DS3 was always in the stroller.  He never complained about it either.   When we reached the Disneyland Resort sign I was all smiles.  But it didn't quite feel like I was there yet -- that was unfamiliar territory.  We breezed through security, passed the ticket booths, and headed toward the turnstiles.  That's when the happy tears started.  I was back!   I didn't know if I would ever make it back there, and here I was, about to pass into that magical realm.  Anyway, I was glad I was wearing sunglasses.  I didn't want to appear too crazy-lady-ish.


----------



## deejdigsdis

OK, just had to make sure the picture-posting thing worked.






I was just so excited.  We passed the Mickey Head flowers, then on through the tunnel.






Don't worry, I won't be giving a second-by-second play of the whole visit. 






It's sinking in...I'm really at Disneyland!  After heading through the tunnel, I sent DH and the kids to City Hall to get "1st Visit" buttons.  I headed down Main Street.  The tears were still coming.  I knew I was going to cry.  I just didn't know if it would be because the Disneyland that I knew and cherished from yesteryear (yesterdecade?) was all but dead (that's what it seemed like in all the research/reading I had done -- so much had changed), or if it would be because I would just get that same old feeling when I passed through the turnstiles and tunnel and entered Main Street.  I am happy to report that the Disneyland I knew was alive and well at that moment.   

So I am heading down Main Street alone.  Where?  To Space Mountain to get FPs for later.  I did stop in the middle of Main Street and take this picture.






Oh yeah, just in case one might notice that our family is conspicuously missing from the pictures that I post, there is a reason.  For the past 7-ish years DH has worked in the field of providing treatment/therapy to s** offenders.  This work has taken its toll and led us to be a bit more protective of our online family privacy.  Hopefully it won't detract much from the TR...  I for one love to look at complete strangers' pictures and read about their DL adventures.


----------



## deejdigsdis

After picking up the Space FPs, I headed back to the big Christmas tree.  The guys had gotten their buttons and we noticed some filming going on.











Anyone know who this is?  DH heard the name "Zach" mentioned, and something about an ABC Family show.

My next order of business was to hop on the Disneyland Railroad at the Main Street Station.  When I was young, that was always our first thing we did, to put us in the Disney mood as we caught glimpses of what was to come.  Seeing as how this was my kids' first visit, I wanted to take a roundtrip ride and watch their excitement build.  As it turned out, I think it was just my excitement that was building.  They were more wondering why we weren't doing anything while everyone else was. 

So we get off the train at Main Street and they already needed a snack.  We just sat on the benches right there while they ate pretzel sticks and pumpkin seeds.  I took a few more pics.
















I just loved all the poinsettias everywhere.  Just beautiful!  

Alright, break time is over -- I'm wondering how they will ever make it through the day...taking a break after being there for maybe 30 minutes?!?  Off to Adventureland we go, straight to Tarzan's Treehouse.






DH stayed down below and I headed up with the kids.  They loved this and took a little bit more time with it than I would have, but that was fine.

Next up...POTC!  A favorite of mine.  DS9 and DS6 were looking forward to this one.  DS3...not so much.  I had shown him home videos and youtube videos to no avail.  "Mom, I'm not going on the Pirate ride.  It's too dark and there are too many pirates and it's too long."  We got in line -- oh wait, there was no line -- we just walked on.  DS6 and DS9 sat in the very front by themselves, then DS3 sat between me and DH in the second row and was fine.  I just love that ride.

Haunted Mansion was next.  Again, we walked right into the house.  I asked a CM where the FP machines were for later.  He just said, "You won't need them today."  All the kids were fine with this one, although they were really disappointed that they didn't get to see the hitchhiking ghosts.  Afterall, that is the clue that clued them in to the fact they were going to DL.  For me, I didn't care for it at all.  The Holiday version, that is.  I tried to just enjoy it for what it was, but it was hard.  I missed the floating candles and the "Hurry Baaaack!  Hurry Baaaack!  Be sure to bring your DEATH certificate!"  I could be remembering it wrong - it's been a while.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Time to get a little wet.  Off to Splash Mountain we go.  Line was 5 - 10 min. long.  All the kids were fine in line, until DS9 used the words, "50 foot drop."  DS6 got anxious at that point.  I told him I would ride in the very back with him so we could sit together, so that's what we did.  DH was in front of us, with DS3 in front of him, and then DS9 front and center.  DS6 began to cry a bit, but enjoyed it by the end.  I held him tight during the drop.  DH on the other hand FORGOT to hold DS3 the best he could, and he slid clear forward during the drop.   He seemed OK, but still... 

We decided to do Pooh next.  Well, it was right there, but DS3 needed to feel safe, I assume.  Another walk on.  The kids loved it.  I wish I knew to look for Max, Buff and (what was the other one's name) from the old Country Bear Jamboree.  I didn't find out about that until after our trip.  Anyway, I went to go check out the Splash line.  20 minute standby, 25 minute FP return time.  Is that weird?  I grabbed FPs, we rode Pooh again, then that cute little Pooh Corner was calling my name, so in we went to check out those Tigger Tails!






Yum!  I meant for the 5 of us to share the 2 tails -- they seemed like they would be really sweet.  DH, DS9, and I had maybe 5 bites between us, and the other 2 boys ate the rest.  Very cute and very sweet.  Time to get in line for Splash.  Once DS3 figured out what we were in line for, he started to cry.  So I got out of line with him once we reached the loading area, and we just waited for the others to get off.  We got a child swap pass and DS9 hopped back on with me.  At this point this is his favorite ride.






Time for lunch at Hungry Bear.  I remember this being a favorite when I was younger.  I like the location.  I had to get another picture:






DS9 said, "You're taking a picture of a garbage can?!?"  Anything that looks unchanged from my childhood is picture-worthy to me!  I remember these trash cans so well! 

Seems like a good stopping point.  Laundry is out of the dryer and I can go to bed now.


----------



## goofycathy

Great TR, cant wait to read more!


----------



## cinderella-princess

Great TR so far! We are leaving in two days and seeing all of the Christmas decorations up is getting me so excited!! 

Those Tigger Tails looked delicious...I may have to give one a try.


----------



## deejdigsdis

OK, leaving the Hungry Bear...

I'm pretty sure we went on Pooh yet again.  DS3 said this was his favorite ride so far.  I was glad to find something that he loved...but then he told me why.  "The elephant has gas and it so funny!"  My other boys agreed.  I must have missed that part. That doesn't sound very Disney-esque to me, but all the boys say they heard it.  Can anyone enlighten me?  Leave it to my boys to work that topic into any conversation. 

On to other things.  We noticed the raft was coming back and there were only a few people waiting to go over, so we decided to head to the island.  A big hit with my boys.  They reminded me that on the vacation DVD it shows pirates running around the island with the kids.  They were disappointed that they didn't see any.  Do they really do that, or was that just part of the advertising?  Anyway, they still had fun.  






DH rested at a picnic table with a good view of the river.  He hurt his back a few months ago, so he was glad to have a chance to rest while I followed the kids around.  After exploring a good while we re-joined Dad at the picnic table on the river.  The Tiana Showboat Jubilee was sailing by.  






We had a view of the back side, and it felt like we were getting our own private showing.  I thought it was a good time to break out the Mickey/Goofy/Pluto Pez dispensers that I picked up at home before the trip.  They thought that was a fun surprise.  

Time to head back to the mainland.  We walked around the edge of the island that has that stage-type place to go back to wait for the raft.  It was roped off such that we couldn't get to the loading area.  The raft CM came over and started impatiently telling us that we weren't supposed to be there.  There were other people sitting in that stage area watching the Tiana show and he actually started yelling at them in a "get out of there" sort of way.  Surprising.  A couple others waiting for the raft told him that the other end wasn't roped off, so people (including us) didn't know they weren't supposed to be there.  After an exasperating sigh he let us through.  He didn't undo the rope - we had to climb over.  It was all kind of odd.

I was ready for some adventure, so we headed to Thunder Mountain.  About a 10 -15 minute wait.  I put DS3 inbetween me and DS6.  He was silent with a straight face the whole time.  After it was over I asked him if he liked it.  With his straight face and monotone voice he said, "No.  It was fast."  I guess it was then that I resigned to the fact that this wasn't going to be the visit where all the kids would ride all the rides.  And kids are so different.  DS6 cried when he didn't like a ride -- not loud and screaming or anything.  And DS3 just has a silent straight face the whole time and you're not quite sure what he's thinking.

By this time it was getting dark, and so pretty with all the lights.  We headed to Fantasyland and felt like the Carousel would be a good place to start.  It looks so pretty and inviting at night.  All the kids liked that one.  We did it twice since there wasn't a wait.  We noticed that Pinocchio had no line so we went there next.  I forgot how scary those dark rides can be.

On to Teacups...






Everyone did this ride - except me.  I just can't do the spinny stuff.  It was fun to watch everyone else having a good time.  Again, so pretty at night.  

I had been dying to see the Holiday version of It's a Small World, so we headed that way next.  Along with everyone else, it seemed.  I heard another guest say, "It's like everyone is just drawn to the light."  The closer we got, the more crowded it got.  This was the first time all day that I felt it was crowded.  We reached a point where we were told we could go no further with our stroller, or else we would get trapped.  Whatever that meant.   So we turned back to go toward Matterhorn, when this "Cherish the holidays forever" spiel came over the speakers.  We happened to be in a perfect spot to enjoy the falling snow.  It was beautiful and it really did look like snow!  I had read about the "bubbles" on the DIS, but I was expecting little round bubbles, like the kind you blow.  It wasn't that kind -- it really did look like snow.  My kids are very familiar with snow.  DS9 stuck his tongue out to catch the snowflakes.  "Ewww!  It's really soap!"  Even he was fooled.   The funny thing was that he stuck his tongue out a few days later to catch snow and was surprised that it was still soap!


----------



## Eeee-va

What a sweet trip report!  I had maybe a 5 year drought and I thought that was bad!  Sunglasses so people can't see you get teary-eyed...what a great idea!

(That snow bit made me laugh!)

I THINK they used to have pirates on the island?  There was some sort of show too, though I don't know if it was on the island or back on the mainland, since I never saw it.  At any rate, they've been gone for quite some time.    Maybe when/if the next PotC movie comes out...

I'd been wondering what it was like to see Tiana's show from the island, so thanks for that info.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Hi there goofycathy and cinderella-princess!

After the snowfall, we headed to the Matterhorn.  I hopped on with DS9 - less than 10 minute wait.  He loved it.  A little jerkier than I remember, but I loved it too.  The line was still short, so DH and DS9 hopped on while I waited with the other 2 boys.  At this time, Matterhorn is now DS9's favorite ride.  Now was a good time to pull out the glow bracelets I picked up at the dollar store at home before the trip.  Another one of those great DIS tips.  Of course my boys joined them together in such a way that they were lightsabers....  Anyway, it's pretty dark there in some areas.  The glowing things definitely helped us keep the kids with us more easily as we maneuvered through the nighttime crowds.  We brought out new ones every night - they looked forward to that.

Meanwhile, DS3 fell asleep in the stroller.  We decided to finally use those Space FPs I picked up first thing that morning.  I took DS9 over while DH took the other 2 and got DS6 some pizza at Pizza Port.  Then DH took DS9 on Space while I sat with the other 2 boys.  Yay for Fast Passes and less than 10 minute waits!  I was really looking forward to this one, and riding it with DS9 for his first time.  I think I was about his age when I finally went on it for the first time.  I remember having to get out of line once at the last minute.  A girl from home had told me that it was an upside down rollercoaster, and I had never done one of those before, and I got scared.  Back to current times...I had read that Space Mountain was closed for a long time and totally re-done.  I have to say that it felt the same to me.  Granted a memory can get fuzzy after 13 years, but what is different?  Besides no giant chocolate chip cookie-looking asteroid flying around?  (Oh how I missed that!)






Space Mountain is now DS9's new favorite ride!   Poor Matterhorn only got to be #1 for about 30 minutes.

Well, DS6 hadn't seen any action in a while, declining to ride Matterhorn and Space.  DH took the older two boys for their first ride on Buzz.  I sat with a sleeping DS3 and watched the people go by.  I thought about my first day back to Disneyland after so many years.  It was mostly perfect.  I was worried I wouldn't recognize anything and that everything would have changed.  I was pleasantly surprised how much was the same - and how it felt the same - after all these years.

Park closing time.  Wow, where did the time go?  When I grew up we always went on a Wednesday, Friday, and Saturday in July or August.  The hours were 8am to 1am.  And we stayed the whole time.  So this business of park hours being 10am to 8pm was strange.  But it ended up being good for our family.  There's no way my current family could handle those long hours, and I'm sure if we were taking a break I'd be feeling antsy about needing to be in the park as much as I could so I wouldn't miss out on anything.  So this was good.  We took our time walking back down Main Street.  It is such a sight at Christmas time.  I absolutely loved it.  I could have sat there for hours, looking up and down the street, listening to the constant Christmas music, soaking it all in.  

So that's the end of Day 1.  We walked back to HOJO.  No complaints yet about the walk.  Totally doable.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Eeee-va said:


> I'd been wondering what it was like to see Tiana's show from the island, so thanks for that info.



It was fun.  Louis the Alligator - or is he a crocodile  - waved to us for the longest time.  Just us, since we were the only ones there.  It reminded me of a time years ago when my family was sitting in the lower Hungry Bear area when the darkened Mark Twain boat sailed by after a Fantasmic show.  The lights were all off and you could barely make out all of the characters.  Anyway, they all started waving and it was so fun because it was just us.  Good memory!


----------



## deejdigsdis

And now for a bit o' Christmas Cheer...





















I just loved looking in all of the windows on Main Street.  Fun stuff!


----------



## deejdigsdis

First on the agenda:






Actually, the plan was to use this morning as our Magic Morning.  Once we headed to bed Mon. night, and I was so tired, I decided we'd do MM on Thursday instead.  Wed. was our beach/rest day, so it made more sense to me to go the day after our rest day, rather than the day after a Disneyland day.

Once again we didn't get the early start that I had hoped for, but I still wanted to try to catch the first JTA of the day.  DS9 and DS6 and I rushed ahead to try to get there before it started.  Luckily there were still rope-side seats 10 minutes from showtime.  We had watched videos of this on youtube and were really excited.  It looked like such a cool show.  DS6 had been going back and forth on whether or not he wanted to participate.  In the end he decided not to.  I think he kind of regrets it, though.  I know he would have loved it, had he given himself the chance.  Anyway, DS9 held up the sign he made - which he thought of all on his own -  "Jedi Rule -- Sith Drool."  I thought it was clever!  He ended up being the second child chosen.  Woo Hoo!  He was the only one with a sign, as far as we could tell.  It was so fun to watch.  It is really well done.

I thought Darth Maul was so scary!

























I liked the clever Master that we had.  What a fun experience for all the kids involved in the training.  DS9 got to battle Darth Maul in the end, which is what he was hoping for.  It kind of looked like they had the older kids battle Darth Maul, and the younger ones took on Darth Vader.

The Dark Side was defeated.  DS9 is now an official Padawan.


----------



## deejdigsdis

So after JTA we decided to do Autopia.  The line was 15 minutes long, which just seemed so long since it was our longest line yet.  I always laugh a lot on this ride.  I let DS3 steer and I just had the giggles the whole time.  Just the jerking back and forth and the steering wheel spinning out of control on its own...is it just me?   DS9 was riding on his own in front of us and he seemed to be having a hard time keeping his foot down on the pedal.  DS3 just squealed and squealed and had a blast. 






We had PS arrangements for Carnation Cafe, but had a few minutes to spare, so DH took all 3 boys on Star Tours.  This is another one I can't do.  I remember getting sick on it years ago.






Time for our Meet-n-Greet with Chef Oscar!  I had been looking forward to the famous Loaded Baked Potato Soup.  We were seated right away and I spotted Chef Oscar immediately.  He is such a cute, kind-looking man.  He walked by and I told him that I was there to try the soup.






He told me that if I liked it, he would give me the recipe.  I was sure I would.  That kind of soup is right down my alley.  After we ordered, he pulled a chair up to our table and chatted for a while.






I said, "I bet you have some good Disneyland stories to tell us."  His reply was, "I don't know about that!"  Awww - I was hoping to hear some fun stuff.  DH nonchalantly recorded the 10 minute conversation - which sadly got deleted before I even had a chance to watch it.   I probably wouldn't have been able to hear anything anyway.  He spoke very softly.  I asked him to repeat things a couple of times, but after that I did a lot of smiling and nodding and "Oh!"  at seemingly appropriate times.  I just couldn't hear him very well and I didn't want to keep saying, "What?"  It was fun anyway.  He told me how to make the soup.  He made a special point of telling me to make sure I use HEAVY cream so it doesn't burn.  He signed the copy of the recipe that he gave me - on an 8 1/2 x 11 piece of paper.  There was one little empty spot on the page and he told me to put a picture of me and him in that spot, frame it and hang it in my kitchen. 






I ordered the 1/2 sandwich and cup of soup, but upgraded to the bowl for $2 extra.






I wish I would have gotten a picture of my kids' peanut butter sandwich palettes before they dug in.  They were so cute!  2 pieces of white bread, pb, jelly, and little cups of raisins, bananas, and marshmallows.  Only at Disneyland will I pay $7 for a pb and jelly sandwich!  

DS6 liked his this way:






This one was DS3's:






Doesn't that look appetizing??  When I was first going through my pics I thought it looked like a cheesy broccoli concoction.   He is a picky eater so I was surprised that he wanted everything on it and actually ate it.

Lunch is over...time to head to DCA for our very first time...


----------



## deejdigsdis

Forgot to give my review of the Loaded Baked Potato Soup.  SO. SO.  GOOD.  I think I was saying, "This is soooo good!" the entire time I was eating it.

OK.  I ran to get FPs for Indy to use later.  We never did get to use the ones from the day before.  I met the guys back at the fire station.  They were all sitting in the fire engine.  Here is a view of the tree from the fire station.  At 1:00pm.






More Train Station Pics... Yes, Folks...Disneyland IS open!











I love it when I happen to get a picture of a clock without trying.  It's fun to see what time the picture was taken.

Look who we saw on our way out of DL in front of the Guided Tours building:






I think this is hilarious!  This is DS3 in the picture with Chip.  He looks like he's been posing with Princesses all day!  Or at least watching Princesses pose all day.  Which he hadn't.






Still trying to make our way over to DCA...  I love these posters in the tunnel.






OK.  Confession time.  I've just never had a desire to visit DCA.  I've always been a Disneyland fan, but I thought everything was just fine the way it was.  I loved walking through that big old parking lot.  (Not so much at 1am after 15 hours in the park.)  I'm just not one that is big on change when I like things as is.  I could have easily stayed at DL the whole time and never hopped.  I wasn't anti-DCA, I just wasn't particularly interested in it.  But...the rest of my family was, so off we went.  That's up next.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Hellloooooooo out therrrrrrrrrrre!  If anyone's out there, that is. 

We hopped to DCA.  The first thing I wanted to do was go on Soarin'.  I had heard such great things about this ride and I was really looking forward to it.  5 minute wait. Wow, it did not disappoint.  I loved it.  Actually we all did.  I was surprised the younger ones weren't phased when we swooped upward.

We decided we'd do Grizzly River Run next.  We wanted to have a chance to dry off before it got dark.  Thanks to the DIS, I knew about the free lockers.  Thanks to the DIS I also knew about bringing ponchos along.  I found some at WalMart for 88 cents.  Too bad I left them back at the hotel...  So we all went on this one.  DS3 kept a straight face and was unemotional the whole time, not saying a word.  DS6 started crying.  "I think I'm not going to be O.K.  I think I'm going to die."  He isn't dramatic when he cries.  It's more just tears running down his face - no noise.  The people we shared the raft with didn't even notice.  I felt like I couldn't enjoy this one very much because I was too concerned with leaning my whole body - well, as much as I could - over DS3 so he wouldn't get wet, and listening to another child tell me that he thinks he's going to die.   DS6 was so glad to see the ride was over.  I was shocked that he wanted to get right back on afterward.  So, I sat out with DS3, who didn't like it because of the hills, and DH took the other 2 boys on.  Then DH sat out while I took the older 2 boys on.  Still no line.  

After getting sufficiently wet, he headed to the Bug's Land area.











We went on the Chew Chew Train first.  Whoa, was that the shortest ride ever.  Good thing we didn't need to wait in line more than 2 minutes.  My boys sure did love all the burping, though.  






Did the little bumper car things next, then the spinning Ladybugs (I watched), then the little sit-in-a-raisin-box-or-animal-cracker-box-and-fly-around ride.  DS3 and DS6 were enjoying all of these rides, but DS9 was ready for something more.  He did ask me to take a couple of pictures of things he liked, though:











He really likes paper airplanes, so he thought this one was pretty cool. Oh - I guess that's the name of the sit-in-a-raisin-box-or-animal-cracker-box ride.  

Here are some things that I thought were really cute:





















I LOVED these signs on the bathrooms.  Clever!  As a side note, when DS3 sees handicap signs, he always thinks it is someone sitting on a toilet, and it means there is a bathroom close by! 

I wanted to catch the Pixar Parade, and we had about 45 minutes til parade time.  It didn't look like there was any rush to get a spot, so DH and DS9 headed to TOT, and I took the others over to Monster's Inc.  We saw Mickey on the way over, and I really wanted to get a picture taken with the boys.  They weren't really in the mood.  DS6 wanted to go with dad and brother - but we all knew how that would go over - so there was no way.  DS3 got shy and wouldn't get out of the stroller.  Mickey reached over and grabbed his arm.  DS3 covered his eyes with both hands.  Mickey reached up and touched his hands and then he went like this:






It was really cute how he copied him.  The Photo Pass Photographer snapped a picture - too bad I didn't quite get one before DS took his hands down.  The handler told the photographer "Let me know if that gets photo of the day."

On to Monster's.  We were disappointed to see that it was closed for the moment, with hopes to re-open before closing.


----------



## deejdigsdis

There wasn't really enough time to do anything, so we headed back toward our parade meeting spot. This time Minnie was there with Mickey.  The kids still weren't in the picture taking mood - so no Mickey-n-Minnie pics.  I wish I would've just gotten in there myself.  We got some cotton candy.  I also learned on the DIS to buy the little tubs of cotton candy at WalMart and then bring them in.  I bought them at home - then forgot to take them into the parks.  Oh well.  So I bought cotton candy for the 2 boys to share.  (I can't stand it.)  It kept them entertained, along with that night's glow bracelets (aka build-it-yourself lightsabers) while we waited for the parade.  Meanwhile DH and DS9 came back.  DS9 had tears in his eyes.  TOT freaked him out quite a bit, but DH loved it.  I had been looking forward to that ride, too.  But I ended up not going because it didn't sound fun to go all by myself.  The plan was for DH and I to take turns going with DS9, but it just wasn't his thing.  

I wanted a waiting-for-the-parade-to-start treat that wasn't cotton candy.  DH left and came back with this:






I'm not normally interested in funnel cakes, but this one was really good.  And very festive!


----------



## Sherry E

Great TR so far!

I just love the wonderful, vivid colors in your photos!  Everything came out so clear and sharp.  I commented on some of your holiday photos already over in the "disney at Christmas" thread, so I will address other ones here.  I LOVE that you took all those great shots in A Bug's Land!!  ABL is one of those areas - much like ToonTown - which is often overlooked by people (who don't have kids) - or downright avoided, for fear of encountering throngs of little tiny kids running wild all over, I think.  Or the mentality is simply, "Eh...that place is for kids only...we don't need to go there."  But visually and photographically speaking, both ABL and TT are fantastic.  The colors are vibrant and the shapes and aesthetics are whimsical and fun.  I also love that during the holidays, both ABL and ToonTown have their own unique decorations like nowhere else in the parks.  I never see too many photos on the DIS of either land at Christmastime, so I am glad you got such great ones in ABL!


----------



## deejdigsdis

Time for the Pixar Parade...  If you want to see better pictures, visit Yakety76's TR.  
















Roz has always frightened me a bit.  It was a little freaky to have her heading straight toward me like this. 






Note To Self:  Pay more attention to where the street lights are when picking a spot for a nighttime parade with my current camera.

So by this time DCA is about to close.  Why?  Can someone please tell me why it closes so early?  6:00?  We thought we'd finish up our night at DCA with a spin on Toy Story.  Having never been there, it was a bit further trek than we realized, but we made it in time.  Our wait was less than 15 minutes.  Very welcome news, as I had read about how long this line gets.  It has such a fun atmosphere.  DS3 was getting worried.  "Are there any fast hills?"  They loved the 3-D glasses.  And the ride...awesome!  I'm not into video game type stuff, but I loved this ride.  I would definitely need to return another time.  The kids all liked it, too.

We began the trek back over to DL.  More Christmas Cheer:





















DH said he had seen Santa set up in this gazebo earlier, but he was gone when we passed back through.

Re-entering Disneyland






Armed with FPs, I took DS9 and DS6 to ride Indy while DH took DS3 to Fantasyland.  We waited 30 minutes in the FP line.  That was way longer than what I was expecting.  But then I thought of the first time I stood in that line back in 1996 - waiting 2+ hours - and 30 minutes didn't seem so bad.   I forgot how much I love that ride.  Just love it!  DS9 loved it too and was asking me about all these details afterward.  He noticed way more of the details than I did.  DS6...got a bit worried in line, even more worried when we were in the 2nd row (he wanted the back), but was fine when I said he could ride between me and DS9.  He kept his eyes closed the entire ride, but he was very proud of himself for going on it.  No crying this time and agreed to return another time.  

We had about 30 minutes before closing, so we decided to ride Big Thunder Mountain before meeting the others for fireworks.  I pointed out the goat to the kids, but didn't attempt the goat trick.  I love this ride, too.  

Meanwhile DH took DS3 on Dumbo a few times, which of course he loved.  Maybe a ride or two on the Carousel.  We tried to meet up for the fireworks but it didn't work out.  They were stuck somewhere by Small World and we were stuck on the path between Star Tours and Plaza Inn.  We had a good view of the fireworks, but we weren't in an area where it snowed.  The snow was what I was more interested in.  Anyway, we finally did reach a snowy area where we could hear the music and all was right with the world.  

Disneyland is officially closed at this point.  We mosey down Main Street and wait at the big Christmas tree for DH and sleeping DS3.  I could just sit there for hours.  I ended up taking DS6 over to the Mad Hatter to get Mickey Ears.  I wasn't planning on getting the kids Mickey Ears, but was pleasantly surprised when they expressed interest.  So I took DS6 first.  I guess we took our time, because there wasn't time to take the others in afterward.  Had to do it another day.  We spent a bit more time on the benches by the tree, and then headed back to HOJO.  Again, the walk was totally do-able.  And that's the end of DAY 2!


----------



## deejdigsdis

Sherry E said:


> Great TR so far!
> 
> I just love the wonderful, vivid colors in your photos!  Everything came out so clear and sharp.  I commented on some of your holiday photos already over in the "disney at Christmas" thread, so I will address other ones here.  I LOVE that you took all those great shots in A Bug's Land!!  ABL is one of those areas - much like ToonTown - which is often overlooked by people (who don't have kids) - or downright avoided, for fear of encountering throngs of little tiny kids running wild all over, I think.  Or the mentality is simply, "Eh...that place is for kids only...we don't need to go there."  But visually and photographically speaking, both ABL and TT are fantastic.  The colors are vibrant and the shapes and aesthetics are whimsical and fun.  I also love that during the holidays, both ABL and ToonTown have their own unique decorations like nowhere else in the parks.  I never see too many photos on the DIS of either land at Christmastime, so I am glad you got such great ones in ABL!



Hi Sherry!  I could not get over those popsicle stick benches...I think I took about 5 pictures and they all look the same.  Not sure what I was expecting with each shot - they were just too cute!  And the bugs with the bum-lights... such a great idea and so cute.  Thanks for reading...


----------



## Yakety76

deejdigsdis said:


> Hellloooooooo out therrrrrrrrrrre!  If anyone's out there, that is.



I am here!!!  What great pictures you took.  I love that you captured so many of the little details.  
I love your recreation of your first few minutes in the park.  I like to know that I am not the only teary eyed gal when entering the gates.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Hi there Yakety76!

Our "down day" begins and breakfast is served!!






We had cereal in our room every morning.  A word of warning about the HOJO fridges... your milk might possibly freeze.  I had read that in several reviews on Trip Advisor but just figured they had it turned too cold.  I purposely kept the milk in the door, figuring it wouldn't possibly freeze there, but it did.  It froze in the door, and if it was pushed way back on the shelf, but not if it was pulled forward on the shelves.  The setting didn't seem to matter.  Anyway, DH didn't let it stop him from enjoying his Life cereal! 

I was going to get going on the laundry early, but opted to sleep in.  By the time I did get started, DH suggested we hit the beach as early as possible.  This was supposed to be the coolest day of the week.  So off we went to Newport Beach.  I used the "DL Area Beaches" thread of the boards to figure out where to go.  We wanted a family-friendly area, not a big trek from the parking area, etc. and we found it.  We parked right next to the sand (25 cents/15 minutes).  The place looked like it would be hopping in the summer, but on Nov. 18th, not so much.  We had the whole place to ourselves.  Except for these guys:






These guys were fearless.  See that bag?  It is a gallon Ziploc that had snacks in it.  We left it with our stuff, but the birds carried it away.  We did get it back and the bag had lots of holes in it.  One of DS3's fave activities was chasing the birds.  He could get really close to them - they just didn't seem intimidated.

Backtracking...this was our kids' first visit to the ocean. When we parked and got out of the car, we kept saying to the kids, "Look up!  Look out there!  It's the ocean!  Isn't it amazing!"  All 3 of them practically had their heads buried in the sand looking for shells.  They weren't interested in looking up!  Finally they did, and headed to the water.  DS6 and DS9 were in swimsuits and t-shirts and were fine temp-wise.  The few locals that we did see taking walks along the beach were bundled up in jackets and hats, sometimes scarves!  DS3 wouldn't put his swimsuit on at the hotel.  He's not a huge water fan and just wasn't going to do it.  I told him I'd bring his suit along anyway, just in case he changed his mind.  "Mom, if I say I'm going to need my swimsuit, then I'll need it.  If I say I'm NOT going to need my swimsuit, then I'm NOT going to need it."  Like, DUH.  I brought it anyway.  He was really hesitant.  As the others were easing their way into the cold water, he hung back.  Soon a small wave knocked him over and soaked his jeans from the waist down.  He was now ready to change into his swimsuit, just until his pants dried.   The 3 kids are having fun and I'm enjoying the view.






I think this was my favorite picture of the day:






We spent about 4 hours there.  I wanted to rent bikes and ride down the path along the beach ($5 per hour, I think), but when the kids were done being wet and sandy, they were just done.  We should have done the bike thing before the water thing.

Back to HOJO we go.  Everyone bathes and then we head to Mimi's for dinner.  Might as well put in my Mimi's Review here:

We did take-out 2 or 3 times, and ate inside once.  The food was really good.  I especially enjoyed the Greek Chicken Salad, and planned to pick one up on the way out of town, but forgot.  The downside...the first time we did take-out, and DH picked it up, he had to return 2 or 3 times to get stuff they forgot.  They forgot to put in the dirt pudding cups that come with all the kid meals.  Once when I stopped by after DL on the way to HOJO they forgot these as well.  Back to the first night, they also forgot to put in a Caesar Salad.  When DH went back, they noticed they didn't have it on the order.  (I heard him order it.)  They ended up giving it to him for free.  But after that first night, DH wasn't interested in going back.  I liked the food, though, and so did the kids.  The kids meals are around $4.69 and filled them up.  So, if you do take-out, make sure you check for everything.  The night that I was in I had to ask for about 3 things they didn't put in as well.  Good food, though.

Laundry time.  On the way back in from Mimi's we went down to the basement to check on the laundry situation.  Looked good, just one dryer in use.  DH offered to do the laundry so I gathered it up into a few loads.  He took his time getting down there, and by the time he arrived there was a line of about 6 people AND 3 of the 4 dryers were out-of-order!   The dryers weren't broken a couple hours earlier, but it was a mistake to wait until after Disneyland closes to start the laundry.   So, DH came back up at 2am  with just some of the laundry done and no intention of going to Magic Morning.  Well, I wasn't about to miss it.  I would go by myself if I had to, but I was going!  That's up next...


----------



## Sherry E

That photo is fantastic (the one you said is your favorite from the day at the beach).  Definitely a 'suitable for framing' shot.  

That is so funny about the frozen milk!!!!  Truthfully, I have had that happen.  I can attest to the fact that the little mini-fridges in the DLR hotel rooms get cold enough to freeze things.  I have had many a water bottle get frozen solid in those things.  But with water, I could just take the frozen bottle, stick it in my Baggallini pouch, and then it would defrost as we got out in the sun and it was totally drinkable.  Milk is a little different and has to be handled slightly differently.  When I first saw your photo, I looked at it and was saying to myself, "What in the heck?  Why did they put mashed potatoes on their cereal for breakfast?"  And I looked at the bottle of milk and wondered what "that stuff" was around the opening.  Then I read your frozen milk story and it all made sense because I remember my own frozen water situations!!


----------



## kylieh

Love the pic at the beach.   And all of your TR.   Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Yakety76

What a great picture of your boys at the beach.  

Your DS3 must be pretty tall.  How fun that he was able to ride all the big kid rides with you.  My DS3 is only about 38 inches, so he was well below the mark to ride them with us.  That was quite all right with him though .

We also had problems with our fridge at HOJOs.  Our celery froze.  Your milk looks like ice cream.  That could be a fun breakfast treat. 
I am glad we didn't have to do laundry on our trip.  What a nightmare.  Kudos to DH for doing the laundry for you all, though.  That was really nice.

I love the story of your DS catching the snowflakes on his tongue.  Too bad it was soap, though.  Yuck.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Sherry E said:


> That photo is fantastic (the one you said is your favorite from the day at the beach).  Definitely a 'suitable for framing' shot.
> 
> That is so funny about the frozen milk!!!!  Truthfully, I have had that happen.  I can attest to the fact that the little mini-fridges in the DLR hotel rooms get cold enough to freeze things.  I have had many a water bottle get frozen solid in those things.  But with water, I could just take the frozen bottle, stick it in my Baggallini pouch, and then it would defrost as we got out in the sun and it was totally drinkable.  Milk is a little different and has to be handled slightly differently.  When I first saw your photo, I looked at it and was saying to myself, "What in the heck?  Why did they put mashed potatoes on their cereal for breakfast?"  And I looked at the bottle of milk and wondered what "that stuff" was around the opening.  Then I read your frozen milk story and it all made sense because I remember my own frozen water situations!!



"Thanks" about the photo.   I have a spot picked out for it, but no frame yet.

We had some water bottles freeze too, but that was kind of nice.  Loved that you thought it was mashed potatoes.  I was quite shocked when I walked into the room and saw him sitting on the bed just "pouring" it on like everything was normal.


----------



## deejdigsdis

kylieh said:


> Love the pic at the beach.   And all of your TR.   Thank you for sharing.



Thank You!  Glad you're here.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Yakety76 said:


> What a great picture of your boys at the beach.
> 
> Your DS3 must be pretty tall.  How fun that he was able to ride all the big kid rides with you.  My DS3 is only about 38 inches, so he was well below the mark to ride them with us.  That was quite all right with him though .
> 
> We also had problems with our fridge at HOJOs.  Our celery froze.  Your milk looks like ice cream.  That could be a fun breakfast treat.
> I am glad we didn't have to do laundry on our trip.  What a nightmare.  Kudos to DH for doing the laundry for you all, though.  That was really nice.
> 
> I love the story of your DS catching the snowflakes on his tongue.  Too bad it was soap, though.  Yuck.



Yes, DS3 is between 42 and 43 inches.  He was ABLE to do everything in DL but Indy, but he wasn't interested.  No Space or Matterhorn for him.  Although the other day he was mentioning going on these when he turned 8 or 10. 

Yeah, I thought the milk was ice cream, too, when I first saw it.  It was just so funny how he was acting like it was normal to pour frozen milk on your cereal and just...eat it.


----------



## deejdigsdis

GRRRRR.  I just spent about 45 minutes updating and I think I lost it all.   Let's try this again...

So - DH opted to sleep in due to laundry troubles and skip Magic Morning.  I was up in plenty of time and ready to go.  I asked the kids who was going to go with me.  DS9 was ready to go.  DS3 and DS6..."I don't want to go to Disneyland today."    What kind of children have I raised?!?  So they stayed at the hotel and DS9 and I headed over.











We got there at 8:30 and were 7th and 8th in line.  Not too bad!  DS9 enjoyed studying the park maps and I enjoyed taking pics and counting down to open Disneyland.






The gates open and we dash down Main Street and through the castle and over to Peter Pan.  We followed DLR29's suggested ride order for Fantasyland during Magic Morning.  Peter Pan first.  Two people in front of us.  Dumbo.  Walked on.  Then Alice.  Walked on.  Next up Matterhorn.  7 minute wait.  Back to Toad, then Snow White.  I think both were walk ons.  Maybe a few people in line.  We skipped Pinocchio and the Carousel since we had already done them on our first day. 

I have always loved this leaf. 






Just had to get a picture of this sign.  Another reminder of my childhood visits.











Then we headed over to Space Mountain.






When I was going through my pictures and came across this one, I thought, "Wow.  This looks like it could have been taken in 1977.  Or 1982.  Or 1996."  I was glad it looked the same.  I had read that Space Mountain was closed for 2 years, but when I rode it I couldn't tell that anything had changed (ride-wise).  I knew when there would be a dip, or a turn, etc. and I was surprised that it all came back to me after 13 years.  I guess I was expecting more of a change if it had been closed for 2 years.  Not that I wanted a change or anything, mind you.  I looked it up on Wikipedia and read that the entire track was removed, and they completely rebuilt the new track in the exact same layout as the original design.  (Ah.  I wasn't going crazy.)  I also read that the exterior of the mountain was painted green and gold eek for a period of about 6 years, and then was repainted white.  I can't imagine it being green and gold.  Any reviews on that one?

Gotta love Magic Mornings:






We picked up FPs on our way out, did Buzz since we couldn't see a line anywhere, and then headed for Indy.






Still no word from the others, so we just kept going and doing our thing.  On our way to Indy we walked past those delicious-looking pineapple spears by the Tiki Room, so after Indy we went back and got one.  We thought we'd sit on one of those brick walls in New Orleans Square, with a view of the river, and just enjoy.  On our way over, we saw a lady in bright yellow holding tickets and talking to a few people.  I wondered if she was from the Tiana show, so we walked up to see what was going on.  I remembered reading Moderator Mary Jo's review of the show, and who to look for and where if you wanted to be in the show.  So, we secured ourselves a boarding pass to be in the 4pm show!  I was very excited about this.  Ever since I read about it I told DH, "I want to do that!  That would be so fun!"  He was disappointed    that he wouldn't have a chance to participate.  Someone would have to sit out with DS3, afterall.  When I had asked the other kids if they would want to do it, if given the chance, DS9 was all for it.  DS6..."Will anyone see me?"  Uh, yeah.  He was out.  Anyway, I was really excited!











The Jubilee was just about to start, so we decided to hang around and watch it so we would know what we were in for.  All while eating those delicious pineapple spears.
















More later.


----------



## AZBeth

we were there part of the same time you were there (11/13 - 11/17). Love all your photos, especailly since I accidently left my camera battery at home, so no great photos... We loved Bugsland and all their wonderful details.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Tiana's Showboat Jubilee was over and our pineapple spears were long gone.  We headed over to Haunted Mansion and walked right in.  I actually missed standing in line and winding around back by the graveyard.  Again, I tried to enjoy the Holiday version, but I think I ended up picturing the regular set up as we rode along.  Maybe if I had seen the movie before, I would have enjoyed the change???  

When going through my pictures, I noticed that I enjoy lamp posts and lights.
















Next we headed over to Splash Mountain.  It was almost 12:30 by the time we got off.  We had PS at 1:45 for Rain Forest Cafe, so we headed back toward the Monorail Station and tried to get in touch with the others.

There was only 1 person getting a picture taken by the Partners Statue, so we decided it was a good time to get a photo of it.  As we were walking up, DS9 asked, "Oh, is that Martin Luther King, Jr. with Mickey Mouse?"  Silence.      "No...That would be Walt Disney."  (Last week there was a Scholastic Book Fair at the kids' school.  I was shopping around and found a book called "Who is Walt Disney?"  It looks like a good one, not too long.  So I bought it with plans to give it to him for Christmas.  The next day he handed me his "wish list" from the book fair that they compiled during Library time, and that book was on it! )






Moving on...we heard from the others by this time.  They were making their way over to our area after taking a ride on Pirates.  So DS9 went on Astro Orbitor while we waited.

Forgive my ignorance, but what are these?






Yellow fruits, but too round to be lemons.  I've never noticed them before.  You can see some that aren't ripe yet.  Do people ever help themsleves to these?

The whole family got together again and we headed toward the Monorail.  DS3 asked "Does this ride have fast hills?"  We had fun pointing out our hotel as we rode past HOJO.  We arrived in DTD a little early, so we decided to go to the Lego store, having to practically DRAG the kids in... 






Besides the impressive giraffe and Darth Vader, we all really liked that 3-D hologram thing.  You could hold a Lego set up to a scanner, and then you could see yourself on this screen holding the set and this 3-D image of the set was sitting on top of the box so you could see what it looks like when it is built.  Not sure if I'm explaining it very well, but it was really cool.

I really liked the palm tree view outside of the store.






Time for our late lunch at RFC.  We were seated next to this guy:






Here is what we ate:

DH thought his steak was just alright.






I really liked my soup.  I think it was called Jungle Safari or something like that.  It had sausage, zucchini, garbanzo beans, pasta, and I can't remember what else.  Oh, and parmesan cheese on top.  It was really good - not a very appetizing picture, I'm afraid.






We also got these pita quesadillas.  Slightly dry and tasteless, and served with not nearly enough pico de gallo and sour cream.  They willingly brought me more when I requested them.  I would proabably order them again.






The kids all had the pepperoni pizza.






Sometimes when restaurants serve pizza - when pizza isn't their specialty - it's kind of weird looking and doesn't taste very good.  This pizza was really good - all the kids loved it.

We forgot to use our $10 off coupon when we paid our bill.  When our server came back, we asked if it was too late to use it, and she happily adjusted our bill.  Each of the kids pressed a penny on the way out.  

We decided to head back to Disneyland by way of walking through DTD, since we had never been there.  It's a fun walk.  We decided to ride Soarin' since we were in the vicinity.  Less than a 5 minute wait.  I saw the queue area that was empty and was glad we didn't need to wait in that kind of line.  I was hoping no one would lose their lunch.  No one did.   

Heading back into Disneyland for our debut performance in the Tiana's Showboat Jubilee show!


----------



## goofycathy

I am LOVING your TR! makes me so excited to be leaving in a few months!  thanks! and your pics are awesome!


----------



## onelilspark

I'm coming out of lurkdom   I'm really enjoying your report!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## deejdigsdis

goofycathy said:


> I am LOVING your TR! makes me so excited to be leaving in a few months!  thanks! and your pics are awesome!



Thanks!  Have a great trip!  Wish I was going back in a few months...


----------



## deejdigsdis

onelilspark said:


> I'm coming out of lurkdom   I'm really enjoying your report!  Thanks for sharing!



 Thanks for joining in!

Funny side note... It is snowing today.  When we were outside DS3 called out, "Don't let the snow get in your mouth!  It's really soap!"


----------



## deejdigsdis

AZBeth said:


> we were there part of the same time you were there (11/13 - 11/17). Love all your photos, especailly since I accidently left my camera battery at home, so no great photos... We loved Bugsland and all their wonderful details.



Thank You!  Ooohhh, bummer about the camera battery.  I took a lot of pictures but I found that I wish I had taken a lot more.  Maybe if I went regularly I wouldn't feel the need to do that, but since I don't, I wish I had taken more.


----------



## deejdigsdis

So... heading back to Disneyland.  On our way in we saw Goofy.  We took a few quick pics and then headed over to the Mark Twain dock.






I passed off the camera to DH so he could capture our debut in a show at Disneyland banana, and then DS9 and I went to the waiting area.  OK, I'm not the performing type, but give me a golden choir robe, a tambourine, and put me on the Mark Twain and I'm all over it.    Once everyone arrived - I think there were only 20-ish of us - 2 of the girls from the show gave us the low-down on what we'd be doing.  I was really excited.  They explained what we'd be doing during each of the three numbers we were involved in.  We lined up on the side of the boat that faces the island.  We were each given a streamer to wad up in our hands until showtime.  When it was time, we were led to the other side of the boat and we waved our streamers to "Goin' Down the Bayou, Goin' Down the Bayou, Goin' Down the Bayou..."  I don't really know if that's the name of the song, but those were the words that were stuck in my mind for the next while.     After that song we went back to the other side of the boat where we were each handed a very large music note.  We were led back out and we "danced" the music notes to and fro over the edge of the boat.  Back to the other side of the boat for our wardrobe change!  Well, we didn't actually change.  We just put these golden choir robes on that zipped up over our clothes.  We each received a tambourine, and were led out once again for the final number.  (We were on the bottom level of the boat all this time, by the way.)  "You Gotta Diiiiig a Little Deeper..."  The songs were really catchy - they still pop into my mind once in a while.  So we danced around and played our tambourines until the show was officially over and the streamers shot out.  Actually, most of us kept going.  It was just such a catchy tune. 






OK, I've got to backtrack a bit.  When we were waiting to go out for the first number, one of the other regular old guests pointed out a guy to me who was also performing as a regular old guest and said, "See that guy...he does the voice of Louis the Alligator in the movie."  I wasn't completely sure if she knew what she was taking about, but it was still interesting.  Then after the show was over, as we continued sailing around, one of the regular old guests that performed with us that happened to be there with the guy that was supposedly "Louis" told me, "See that guy, he does the voice of Louis in the movie."  I figured since he was there with him, he probably knew what he was talking about.  It was indeed him.  During this time - as we sailed the rest of the way around - Tiana and Naveen posed for picures with all of us regular old guests.  I was really missing my camera at this point.  I asked "Louis' friend" if he just happened to be at Disneyland that day or what.  He said yes.  "Louis" introduced himself to DS9 and shook his hand.  He said, "Hi, I'm Michael."  DS9 asked him to sign our boarding pass ticket for him.  I asked him to say something "Louis-y" for us, but he just laughed it off.  Oh, here he is:






After the Meet-n-Greet with the characters, all of us regular guests were given Mardi Gras bead-type necklaces with a medallion-type thing on it that said "Tiana's Showboat Jubilee" on one side, and "Disneyland" on the other side.  I have to say that this was a highlight for me - to perform in a show at Disneyland.  Hmmm...it was Cast Member Party time tonight.  I wonder if I should have gone...


----------



## deejdigsdis

After the Jubilee, I had some tired and cranky kids.  I'm pretty sure there was crying involved.  I really wanted to see Billy Hill and the Hillbillies, and this was the perfect opportunity.  We were right there and showtime was in about 15 minutes.  I figured it would be crowded and wondered if we'd even find a table to seat 5.  No worries.  Maybe 3 tables were staked out???  I ordered ice cream and cake for all of us to share.  DH and I had our own table and the kids had their own table.  Other people filed in, but not that many more. 

Whoa!  Anyone want to split some cake???






This show was a nice break and everyone enjoyed it.  I wondered if it would be one of those shows that grown-ups would enjoy, but kids would find boring.  This was not the case at all.  All 3 of the kids laughed a lot.  They especially enjoyed the "teeth" and the bit about the bow going up Billy's nose and him saying something about how you want your kids to have a nice quality experience at DL, etc.... and how you would never see that (bow up the nose) on a brochure for Disneyland.  












And a bit o' Christmas Cheer from Golden Horseshoe:











We split up at this point.  DH and DS9 went to go use Indy FPs, and I took the other two boys to ride Buzz and Astro Orbitor.  Later we met up at Nemo.  The line looked a little daunting, compared to what he had seen so far this trip as far as lines went in general, but it ended up being only a 12 minute wait!  I hardly had time to text my sister and ask her if there was ANY way she thought she'd be able to get a few days off work in the next year for the 2 of us to head to DL alone, and if so, I would upgrade to an AP just for that.  (The sadness was settling in that I only had 1 more day. )  Anyway, I had heard so many not-so-good reviews about Nemo, but I really liked it.  I thought it was cute and clever.  DS3 and DS6 especially enjoyed it and were excited the whole time.  It was all very real to them.  I won't admit how old I was when I realized that you didn't actually descend once you got in the sub.    Those bubbles made it so real to me.  The last time I was at DL I think the subs were just totally gone and out of the water, so I was happy to have them back. 

When we got off Nemo, we had time for just one more ride.  It had to be Autopia because we were that close to closing time.  All the kids love this ride and it was a short wait so all was good.  It was fun to do at night while the Fireworks were going.

I thought it was weird that our stroller was waiting for us when we got off Autopia.  I had left it over by Tomorrowland Terrace, closer to the Matterhorn.  DS6 said, "There's our stroller" and I said, "No...I left ours over here" and headed off to get it, but then upon a second look I realized it really was ours.  That reminds me...another night that we had split up and I took the older 2 on Indy and Big Thunder Mountain while DH and DS3 did some Fantasyland stuff, we were walking along heading back to FL.  DS6 said, "There's our stroller."  And it was.  Parked by the Teacups.  It was so funny!  It was really crowded by that time, not to mention dark.

We had planned on doing our after-hours shopping on this night and headed toward the shops on Main Street.  It seemed like the CMs were really rushing everyone out.  We quickly found out that we had to exit ASAP since there was a private event that night.  So we left - there were tons of people outside the gates waiting to get in.  Not sure what was going on.  We ended up heading to DTD for a bit of shopping and some Wetzel's Pretzels.

More Christmas Cheer:
















It seems like this sign was never completely lit up while we were there.











Back to HOJO we go...DS9 is practically sleep walking.  His eyes were closed and DH held him by the arm and guided him along.  DS6 was sleeping and riding in the stroller.  DS3 was...well, all over the place.  He was running here and there, very energetic, laughing, jumping, etc.  It was really funny since the rest of us were so exhausted.  He didn't take a nap in the stroller that day, so I'm not sure what was up with that.  It did make for a nice walk back to the hotel, though.  At one point I decided to just plop him in the stroller on top of DS6 so I could go a little quicker.  Good thing DS6 was asleep... he never would have agreed to these riding arrangements had he been awake.   And that brings us to the end of Day 3 out of 4.  So sad.


----------



## onelilspark

That's so neat you got to be in the show!  I'm dragging my boyfriend to the movie at some point this week


----------



## Yakety76

deejdigsdis said:


> Funny side note... It is snowing today.  When we were outside DS3 called out, "Don't let the snow get in your mouth!  It's really soap!"



  Your kids are cracking me up.  This comment, them noticing all the gas on the rides, their reactions to some of the rides, and the story of walking back to HOJO with DS3 sitting on DS6.  Funny stuff.     They sound like very fun kids.


----------



## deejdigsdis

onelilspark said:


> That's so neat you got to be in the show!  I'm dragging my boyfriend to the movie at some point this week



I saw previews for the movie a couple of times on TV tonight.  I'm more excited to go since I'm a bit familiar with the music.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Yakety76 said:


> Your kids are cracking me up.  This comment, them noticing all the gas on the rides, their reactions to some of the rides, and the story of walking back to HOJO with DS3 sitting on DS6.  Funny stuff.     They sound like very fun kids.



Thanks, they are fun.   I decided I really need to write stuff down when they say something cute/funny.  I think I'll always remember that stuff...and then I forget.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Originally we were going to get 3 day park hoppers.  We booked our hotel with that in mind.  Then I discovered how getting 4 day hoppers wasn't that much extra AND Jungle Cruise, Casey Jr. and Storybook Land would all be re-opening the day after our original last day.  So we went with the 4 day hoppers, but it was too late to add an extra night to our room at HOJO.  We ended up reserving 1 night at the Best Western across from the Disneyland entrance.  So...Friday morning we slept in way later than we should have.  We barely made check out at noon.  Then we headed down the street to Best Western.  It was a pain to move for just one night, but it sure was handy when DL closing time came at midnight (instead of 8pm like our other nights) and we had a shorter walk back to our room.  DH checked in and the kids and I headed to Disneyland for the last time in who knows how long.  (Hopefully not 13 years. )

We didn't get there until around 12:30.  I wanted pictures of everything.






Our first order of business was to go to Mad Hatter and get Mickey Ears for DS9 and DS3.  We had already gotten ones for DS6.  When we took the hats up to the ladies who do the embroidery, we noticed Pluto had just come out from that area next door.  So we went outside to catch a pic or 2, and then went back in to pick up the hats.






Then Donald came walking out from the same area.











When it was our turn for pictures, Donald plucked DS9's Mickey Ears right off his head, forbidding him to wear them in the picture!  When we were done, he plugged his nose (bill?) as he returned the hat.  So funny having him be himself. 






Then Mickey came out.  We went to get in line, but the handler had already stopped the line from forming.  We hadn't done the horse-drawn trolley, and it was just pulling up, so we hopped on.  I love riding down Main Street.  The 3 boys were riding up front.  A man in the next bench commented on their "wonderful view" and "hoping that the horse hadn't eaten beans for breakfast."  






By the way...I Spy Mickey. 

We got off the trolley and then rode the Omnibus back.  

Christmas Cheer from the bus:











I couldn't believe it when I was going through my pictures and realized that I forgot to take a picture of us/the kids in front of the huge Christmas tree!  4 whole days...not a single one. 

The line for Mickey was open again outside Mad Hatter, so we finally got our Mickey pictures.  At the time I was thinking "possible Christmas card picture."  But once getting a closer look at it...I think not.  DS3 is scratching himself right between his eyebrows...with just one finger...and it looks a little...inappropriate.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Next up, Jungle Cruise.  It had been closed all week and re-opened today.  We passed these guys singing "It's Beginning To Look A Lot Like Christmas" on the way over.  I would have liked to have lingered longer - I was really enjoying it - but the others were ready to move along.






I have always enjoyed the Jungle Cruise jokes, but our skipper on this particular cruise just wasn't doing it for me.  











It was nice, however, to get reacquainted with the backside of water.  

I had seen pictures of these little signs around the DIS.  I didn't realize they were as everywhere as they are.






DS3 joined the ranks of the other kids who thought it meant "No Dancing Allowed."  He also intrepreted the bottom part of this one to mean "You're Not Allowed to Buckle Your Seatbelts." 






On to the Tiki Room.  I had heard this had been updated over the years and I wasn't thrilled about that, to say the least.  We went right in.  The show started and I was transported to 1979.  I got a bit teary, because as far as I could tell, it was the same.  Exactly the same.  I'm sure I had a goofy little smile on my face the whole time because I was so happy about that.
















Time for another ride that re-opened today...Casey Jr.  The line for this ride was one of our longest.  Not sure if it was because it was just re-opening after a refurb, or if it was just really popular.  The line didn't seem to move for the longest time and we were wondering if it was down.  Finally things got moving.  I sat in the caboose with DS6.  He wanted a cage, but there wasn't any more room.  As we were chugging along, I noticed that the Storybook Land Canal Boats weren't running.  They were supposed to have re-opened today as well.  Disappointing.  That was supposed to be up next.


----------



## onelilspark

I'm so excited to do the Tiki Room when we go!!!  It's the WDW version that's changed over the years and I miss the original!  (Though what I remember as the original probably isn't!)


----------



## deejdigsdis

onelilspark said:


> I'm so excited to do the Tiki Room when we go!!!  It's the WDW version that's changed over the years and I miss the original!  (Though what I remember as the original probably isn't!)



I think the Tiki Room is way underrated.  I love it.  I hope you are not disappointed!


----------



## deejdigsdis

So after Casey Jr. we were supposed to ride the Storybook Land Canal Boats -- no such luck.  We decided to head over to IASW.  I had been wanting to see this since our first day, and here we were on our last day and I still hadn't seen it yet.   I was willing to stand in any length of line.  It turned out to be one of our longer ones, but it wasn't too bad.






Unlike the Holiday version of Haunted Mansion...I really really really liked the Holiday version of IASW.  It was so happy and festive.  DS3 and DS6 especially enjoyed it, excitedly pointing out different things throughout the ride and saying to me, "Take a picture of that!" and "Did you get a picture of that?"  I loved it.  A few pics:











I liked how they switched off singing the regular "It's a Small World" song with Jingle Bells and Deck the Halls.






I really liked all the cards at the end...











DS9 had been looking at the map and wanted to choose where we'd have our next meal.  His decision led us over to Mickey's Toontown.  Again, it's our 4th and final day and we still hadn't made it over... 






The kids enjoyed some pizza and I had a chef salad.  (I've had better.)  We explored a bit and then DH headed out to finally get his big huge Turkey Leg and I took the kids to Gadget's Go Coaster.  (Years ago I saw Stevie Wonder riding this rollercoaster. )  DS6...a little nervous.  DS3...silent and straight-faced.  DS9...thinking it wouldn't be fast enough or long enough.  It was fun.  We ended up riding 3 times in a row.  Sadly, this was all we saw of Toontown.


----------



## Yakety76

deejdigsdis said:


> DS3 joined the ranks of the other kids who thought it meant "No Dancing Allowed."  He also intrepreted the bottom part of this one to mean "You're Not Allowed to Buckle Your Seatbelts."




Great pics of IASW.  My kids and husband still haven't been on this as it has been down for refurb or the overlay every time we have gone.  I haven't been on it in about 20 years.   We were really hoping it would open a day early, but no such luck.  There is always next time.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Yakety76 said:


> Great pics of IASW.  My kids and husband still haven't been on this as it has been down for refurb or the overlay every time we have gone.  I haven't been on it in about 20 years.   We were really hoping it would open a day early, but no such luck.  There is always next time.



I bet your kids will love it...although Riley might be a little disappointed that there isn't a big thrill factor involved.


----------



## deejdigsdis

After Toontown, we headed toward Main Street to assess the parade seating situation.  I'm not normally a "stake out a spot hours ahead of time" kind of girl.  But one of my priorities this trip was to see the Christmas parade at night while sitting on Main Street directly across from Crystal Arcade.  Was that too much to ask?   And this was my last chance.  It was 1 hr. 30 min. before the start of the parade.  As we came up from Toontown, we could just see the crowd getting thicker.  There were already people sitting and waiting.  I was sure I would have to find another spot...but lo and behold...my spot was still available.    So we parked the stroller and sat down on the curb for a bit.  DS3 had fallen asleep in the stroller by this time, so we didn't have to try to entertain him.  That was nice.  After making sure we had enough space, DS6 and I headed back to Best Western to get our jackets.  We usually had them in the bottom of the stroller, but with changing hotels and being in a rush...they were forgotten.  Boy, that sure was an easy jaunt.  We were back in no time.  When I got back, DH asked me to take a picture of this menorah:






He had been talking to a CM about it while I was gone getting the jackets.  She mentioned that Walt had wanted it put there.  I think this is the only "picture request" he had the entire trip.  Except pictures of the falling snow, maybe.

Speaking of snow...we got to watch another snowfall while we were sitting there.  One of my very favorite things from this visit.






DS9...catching snow in his hand, instead of on his tongue. 

After the snow I took care of another one of my priorities.  I wanted to have the kids' silhouettes done.  I had seen a video online of a lady named Sylvia who had been doing it there for decades and it looked like she did a really nice job.  Well, Sylvia wasn't there.  I took one child at a time to the silhouette shop, and even held a sleeping DS3 on my lap (and held his head up) while she went to work.  She did it very quickly.  This was something I had been really excited about when looking forward to the trip.  But, I was really disappointed in the end result.  I could barely see DS6 and DS9 in theirs, and couldn't see DS3 at all.  DH couldn't see the older two boys at all in theirs, but could see DS3 in his.    For anyone wanting to know, the cost is $9 per person and you get 2 silhouettes, the second being the mirror image of the first.  There goes the Christmas present for the grandparents... oh well.  They are still a fun souvenir, and I'm still planning on framing them, but it would be nice if you could tell that they were our 3 boys and not just some random children. 

I took a few more pictures of Main Street window displays.

I took this one of the little hot chocolates because my sister brought these back to me after a trip to DL years ago, and I still have the empty little containers lined up on top of my stove.  It was just fun to see they are still around.
















Had a bit more time to pass, so we got the kids some ice cream and just enjoyed the sights.  Up next, parade pics.


----------



## deejdigsdis

There are certainly better parade pics out there, so feel free to skip this post.  






I loved these little soldiers!  I guess they weren't so little...


----------



## deejdigsdis

And a few more... 






These gingerbread men were cute and scary to me all at the same time!































Well, the parade was over.  It was a fun parade.  Too bad DS3 slept through the whole thing!  When he saw some of these pictures, he was wondering what they were from.  I told him there was a parade while he was sleeping.  He said, "Yeah, they were trying to wake me up but I was still sleeping."

OK, time to hop to DCA for the last couple of hours...


----------



## Yakety76

Fun pictures of the parade.  It looks like a really good parade.  I don't blame you for staking spots out.  I especially like the Mickey and Minnie snowmen.  Too Cute!!


You are right about Riley.  She would probably be waiting for a drop or something in the middle of IASW.


----------



## deejdigsdis

So off to DCA we go.  Closing had been at 6pm all week, which seemed WAY too early, so it was nice to have until 9pm on our last night.

First stop, Monsters, Inc.  We had tried to hit this earlier in the week but it was shut down.  We were glad to see it was open and there was no line.  I pulled DS3 out of the stroller and tried to get him to wake up.  Once he saw the fun Monsters stuff he was bright-eyed and ready to go.  I thought this ride was really cute and well done.  We all liked it.  Earlier I mentioned that Roz has always scared me a bit.  And it didn't help that she rolled straight toward me during the Pixar parade.  Well here we are, at the end of the ride, and she starts talking to me!  I had no idea we'd be coming in contact with a "live Roz."  The 3 boys were up front, then I was in the second row by myself.  She said, "Young lady in the second row..." and then asked me a question.  I wasn't sure exactly what she said - it totally took me off guard.  I can't even remember my answer now.  Actually, I think I said "yes."  Now I'm remembering...  She asked me something about whether or not I had seen a child and I replied "yes."  Then she barked, "Wrong answer!"  So I changed my answer to "no" and she said, "That's right...you didn't see a thing!"  Scared me to death.

From here we headed to Paradise Pier.  We decided to ride the carousel.  I loved all the colors.  DS3 and DS6 are big fans of carousels, I'm finding out.






Next up, Screamin'.  I went with DS9 while the others did the carousel again and again.  The line was short.  Good thing since we didn't have FPs.  I noticed the crowd in line for Screamin' on a Friday night had a different feel than the crowd in Disneyland.  Anyway, I was excited to take DS9 on his first ever upside down rollercoaster.  He was looking forward to it too.  That is, until we were all latched in and started to pull away from the loading area.  "Mom...I changed my mind."  "What?!?"  "I changed my mind.  I don't want to ride this one."  Then zoom, we were off!  I yelled at him to close his eyes if he was scared, and I left my hand on his leg the whole time.  (Not a mad yell...a "so he could hear me" yell. )  I loved this ride, but I'm no spring chicken anymore and would not be able to do it 3 times in a row or anything like that.  DS9's reaction?  "That was cool!  Can we go again?"  He also mentioned that he felt like his face was going to fall off when we did the loop.    Well, I wasn't up to doing it again right then, so we met the others and decided to hit Toy Story one last time.  Me and the kids, that is.  DH didn't care to stand in a 40 minute line, so he headed over to ride Maliboomer 3 times instead.  The TSMM wait ended up being 35 minutes.  Our longest line of the trip by far.  But it's such a cool ride, and I loved finding rides that all the kids thought were cool.

So we finish our spin on Toy Story and meet up with dad.  Now it's his turn to go on Screamin' with DS9.  (He had ridden it a couple of nights earlier.  When we were headed to Toy Story the first time, we got separated and he took a detour and walked on to Screamin'.  It was kinda funny -- he had no idea there was a loop until it was right in front of him. )  I took the other 2 for another spin or 2 on the carousel.  It's closing time now, and I was really wishing I had taken the younger 2 over to do Soarin' one more time instead of the carousel.  That was one of my favorites.

Time to say goodbye to DCA...











...and head back to Disneyland for the final time.  And the sadness intensifies.


----------



## deejdigsdis

OK, so we head back to Disneyland for the last 3-ish hours.  When we finally got over there, the fireworks were about to start.  I wanted to watch them one last time.  DH took the older 2 boys to ride Indy, I think.  Oh yeah...it was Indy.  I remember DH said that DS6 put his head down during the ride.  "I'm tired dad.  I'm just going to rest my eyes..."  Actually, he just didn't want to look up.   Meanwhile I found a bench near The Gigantic Christmas Tree and watched the fireworks with DS3.  I was especially glad that I got to watch the snow fall one last time.  The snow really was a highlight for me.  It's just kind of funny that it was a such a highlight.  I've seen at least 3 real snowfalls since we've been home.  The real ones from the past week just aren't as magical.   So here's my last snow picture.  Kind of hard to see, but it's there.






My main goals for the rest of the night:  Sit on Main Street and sip hot chocolate and enjoy the Christmas music.  Ride IASW.  Check to see if  Storybook Land ever opened up.  So, after the fireworks and the snow, DS3 and I headed to Blue Ribbon Bakery.  I ordered 2 hot chocolates, a holiday brownie, a chocolate chocolate chip muffin to eat for breakfast the next morning (I knew I'd need a little piece of Disneyland with me the next day, as our time in the parks would be over), and the cutest little (actually it was quite large) Mickey cookie you ever did see.











We found a place to park ourselves on Main Street and enjoy our treats.  This was our view:






I think I took about 10 pictures of DS3 eating his cookie.  I don't know if it was because I thought it was the cutest thing ever, or if it was because I wanted to capture every possible moment we had left.






After we finished our treats we decided to go toward the light.  The light of IASW, that is.  I ended up detouring a bit to check on Storybook Land.  Yay! It was running!  We got in line.  DS3 was getting very sleepy by this time and wanted me to hold him.  That was OK.  I was in a wanting-to-snuggle-because-I'm-getting-sadder kind of mood.  I only got one picture during the ride - it was too hard to hold him and take pics at the same time.  The calm sail of the boat all but put him to sleep.






I wish I would have gotten some pictures of the cute little Christmas decorations that were on some of the little houses.

The others were waiting for us when we got off.  DS6 joined us while the other 2 went off to use Space FPs.  Off to IASW.  Both boys really loved this ride, so they perked up when they found out where we were going.  The line wasn't as bad as I was expecting for a holiday time Friday night.  I had wanted to take some nighttime pictures of the outside, but I only got one.






My battery died on me with not much warning.  So this is my last picture.  Oh so sad.

When we finished up with IASW, we had time for only one more ride.  My favorite "last ride of the trip" is Pirates.   I've always liked to go on that one last, to draw things out a bit.  We met the others over there so we could do our last ride together.  We walked on.  It doesn't seem like there was anyone else in our boat, or even in the boat behind us.  And what do you know...when we were going up the hill at the end of the ride, DS3 asked if we could ride again!  This coming from a boy who had "Don't ride POTC" on his Disneyland to-do list.  I was really hoping it would be like 11:57 so we could ride it again.  I checked my phone and it was 12:01.  It was sad telling him that was it.  No more.


----------



## deejdigsdis

New Orleans Square was pretty dead when we got out.  We headed toward Main Street.  I had some Candy Palace treat shopping to do so the guys hung out at Coke Corner while they waited, accompanied by pretzels and cheese sauce.  All 3 boys were asleep by the time I got back.  They hardly put a dent in their pretzles.  So, DH *had* to finish off 4 pretzels and cheese.    He said this was one of his favorite moments of the trip.  Eating all those pretzels in peace and quiet and enjoying the Christmas music.  I left them again and went tree ornament-shopping.  When I came back, I decided to wake up DS9 and take him to press some pennies.  This was something he was looking forward to doing, and I think he had only done 2 up to this point.  When we finished up with that, a CM was clearing out Coke Corner.  I went ahead of everyone else on to the Emporium.  I still had one more thing I needed to get.  After all the shopping, we sat by the big Chrstmas tree for as long as we could.  I think it was almost 1:30am by the time we forced ourselves to get up and head toward the exit.  Ugh.  I was so not ready to leave.  When we were almost to the tunnel I turned around and looked at the tree and whatever else I could see from that point.  Then they started up again.    I didn't have my sunglasses this time, so I might have appeared crazy lady-ish to some.  Oh well.  It's not like they'll ever see me again.   Then we walked out.

We have been home for 2 weeks and 2 days now.  Our Disneyland part of the trip ended 3 weeks and 3 days ago and I'm STILL in that post-Disneyland slump.  When will I stop with the "4 weeks ago today I was riding the train around Disneyland, eating my first Tigger Tail, watching it snow on Main Street..." etc. etc.?  My DS9, who is now DS10, is feeling it too.  He had an assignment at school last week:  write one paragraph about time travel and use 3 of your spelling words.  I'm pretty sure the teacher had in mind that they travel hundreds of years or so back in time.  The paragraph my son wrote began "I would go back 14 days..."  The word "pirates" happened to be on his spelling list, by the way.  

Well, I guess that's it.  Questions?  Comments?

Thanks for reading and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Sherry E

Wonderful!!  Wonderful!  Bravo!  Encore encore!!

I was so sad to see your TR end! I tell you, not only did you get really clear, wonderful photos, but you got some great perspectives and views of things in photos.  For example, your attention to the window displays is very appreciated.  I had been thinking I wanted to see more photos of those on the DIS.  I love the fact that you snapped a photo of the Mickey cocoa (I would have done the same thing)!  You got such great photos of the characters being playful, and even a shot of a horse's butt!  I have been eager to see the different Christmas trees around the resort in the shops and out of the way locations, thinking they were themed to those places, so I was pleased to see the trees at the Golden Horseshoe, as no one ever gets a picture of them.  And how about that cake?  I have been hearing about that Mile High cake, and I guess the only place to get it is at the Golden Horseshoe, and I am anxious to try it!  Was the holiday brownie any good?  And was it just a chocolate brownie with the holiday decorations on it or was it an actual holiday flavor too, like peppermint?  (I know Starbucks seels chocolate peppermint brownies around the holidays so I wondered if DLR had them too.)  Oh, and I also love IASW Holiday - both the ride itself (did you catch the smell of peppermint as you sail past the candy factory section?) and the gorgeous, stunning facade lit up at night.  It is definitely among my favorite holiday things at DLR.  And as for Jungle Cruise, even though all the skippers tell the same jokes, basically (sometimes they mix it up a bit), some of them are just so much more engaging.  We have had some duds, and then others who delivered the same lines but were just so charismatic or interesting that they 'sold' all the corny jokes.

Anyway, the last two years I was able to get to DLR during the holidays and stay for a few days at the GCH and the PPH, and this year has not been on my side in any way.  I am trying desperately to get there for one day to see all the holiday magic, and I would truly choose to go there during the holidays over any other time of year, and your TR just made me that much more determined.

Now get back to DLR soon so we don't have to wait another 13 years for a TR!!!


----------



## deejdigsdis

Sherry E said:


> Wonderful!!  Wonderful!  Bravo!  Encore encore!!
> 
> I was so sad to see your TR end! I tell you, not only did you get really clear, wonderful photos, but you got some great perspectives and views of things in photos.  For example, your attention to the window displays is very appreciated.  I had been thinking I wanted to see more photos of those on the DIS.  I love the fact that you snapped a photo of the Mickey cocoa (I would have done the same thing)!  You got such great photos of the characters being playful, and even a shot of a horse's butt!  I have been eager to see the different Christmas trees around the resort in the shops and out of the way locations, thinking they were themed to those places, so I was pleased to see the trees at the Golden Horseshoe, as no one ever gets a picture of them.  And how about that cake?  I have been hearing about that Mile High cake, and I guess the only place to get it is at the Golden Horseshoe, and I am anxious to try it!  Was the holiday brownie any good?  And was it just a chocolate brownie with the holiday decorations on it or was it an actual holiday flavor too, like peppermint?  (I know Starbucks seels chocolate peppermint brownies around the holidays so I wondered if DLR had them too.)  Oh, and I also love IASW Holiday - both the ride itself (did you catch the smell of peppermint as you sail past the candy factory section?) and the gorgeous, stunning facade lit up at night.  It is definitely among my favorite holiday things at DLR.  And as for Jungle Cruise, even though all the skippers tell the same jokes, basically (sometimes they mix it up a bit), some of them are just so much more engaging.  We have had some duds, and then others who delivered the same lines but were just so charismatic or interesting that they 'sold' all the corny jokes.
> 
> Anyway, the last two years I was able to get to DLR during the holidays and stay for a few days at the GCH and the PPH, and this year has not been on my side in any way.  I am trying desperately to get there for one day to see all the holiday magic, and I would truly choose to go there during the holidays over any other time of year, and your TR just made me that much more determined.
> 
> Now get back to DLR soon so we don't have to wait another 13 years for a TR!!!



Thanks for the comments/compliments!  I am so wishing that I would have taken more pictures of window displays.  I kept thinking, "Oh I'll go back later."  Never happened.  Now I'm kicking myself.  Lots of fun stuff.  I think I even have one more Christmas tree pic that I forgot to slip into my TR.  When I find it I'll post it in the Disney at Christmas thread just for you.   As far as the brownie goes...it really wasn't that great.  It was kind of dry, and the only holiday-ish thing about it was the decorations.  I had wanted one of those Mickey gingerbread cookies I had read about, but Blue Ribbon Bakery didn't have any.  I don't know if they didn't sell them, or if they were just out because it was 10:30 on a Friday night.  I was disappointed that I didn't get to try one.  Another reason I must go back!  That list just keeps getting longer...  And no, I didn't catch the smell of peppermint on IASW!  Adding it to my list...

Here's to hoping things work out for you to go this month...


----------



## heart

I loved your trip report and all the beautiful pictures!  Thank you so much.

I'm so excited that you now have your DS9 with whom to share Disney magic!  Wishing you many happy returns...


----------



## tksbaskets

Another DISer who loved your trip report!  Thanks for taking the time to post.  We leave a week from Saturday!!


----------



## deejdigsdis

heart said:


> I loved your trip report and all the beautiful pictures!  Thank you so much.
> 
> I'm so excited that you now have your DS9 with whom to share Disney magic!  Wishing you many happy returns...



Thanks for reading along...I'm glad you enjoyed it!  Yes, DS9 -- who is now DS10 -- definitely "gets it."  I was so happy about that.  He talks about it every day and tells me that he thinks about our trip all the time.  He has a school assignment where he has been given a "new identity" as a famous person and needs to do an in depth research project on that person.  His first choice was to do Walt Disney.  Walt was already taken, so he ended up with his second choice...Martin Luther King, Jr.  I thought this was so funny, seeing as how when he came across the Partners statue for the first time he asked if that was MLK with Mickey Mouse.  



tksbaskets said:


> Another DISer who loved your trip report!  Thanks for taking the time to post.  We leave a week from Saturday!!



Thanks, I enjoyed doing it.   I hope you have a great trip!  

Here's another Christmas tree picture I forgot to slip in earlier.  It was taken at Coke Corner on our last night.  I am partial to the traditional-looking trees.  Lots of red and green.


----------



## Yakety76

What a great last day   It sounds like you all had a very magical trip.  

I too fell into a funk after my first trip back- it had been about 20 years for me.  Going three times in the past two years has really helped with that .  Hopefully you all can make it back soon,


----------



## deejdigsdis

Yakety76 said:


> What a great last day   It sounds like you all had a very magical trip.
> 
> I too fell into a funk after my first trip back- it had been about 20 years for me.  Going three times in the past two years has really helped with that .  Hopefully you all can make it back soon,



I've always had that post-Disneyland blah-ness my whole life, but I would snap out of it after a few weeks.  I knew we'd most likely be going back the next summer and all was well.  But wow, this current one feels like it is going to linger forever.  Just that not knowing when I'm going back is really pulling a number on me.  Last night DS10 saw a commercial for the Disneyland Christmas Parade and seems to be more excited about that than opening presents on Christmas morning!


----------



## deejdigsdis

Just one more tree picture.  And it's just part of a tree.  My tree with my new favorite ornament.   It fit in so perfectly with my pinecone/red balls/red wooden beads/other wood ornaments thing I have going on.






Time to go make some Peppermint Bark.  I'm going to attempt the Williams-Sonoma recipe...hope it turns out.


----------



## DisneySuiteFreak

I really enjoyed your TR! I am also one who guards my families safety to a t.You just never know what kind of weirdos there are lurking out there in la la land. Better to be safe than sorry.  YOur photos were beautiful! Its helping me feel better about missing my first DL Xmas trip in more than 10years <sniff>. I really do appreciate you all posting your photos. Did you simply cop your kids out of the photos for posting online? Or did you intentionally take their photo w/out? I ask because I havent figured out how to do that (crop them out of the photo, etc.)


----------



## deejdigsdis

DisneySuiteFreak said:


> I really enjoyed your TR! I am also one who guards my families safety to a t.You just never know what kind of weirdos there are lurking out there in la la land. Better to be safe than sorry.  YOur photos were beautiful! Its helping me feel better about missing my first DL Xmas trip in more than 10years <sniff>. I really do appreciate you all posting your photos. Did you simply cop your kids out of the photos for posting online? Or did you intentionally take their photo w/out? I ask because I havent figured out how to do that (crop them out of the photo, etc.)



Thank you so much!  Wow, that's quite a streak you had going... 10+ years.  I'm glad I could help fill the void the tiniest bit with some Christmas pictures.   I really enjoyed your pictures of the fireworks as well.

And yes, I did crop my kids out of the pictures before posting them online.  I use Picasa 3.  It's free, and you can do all sorts of editing like cropping, changing pics to black and white/sepia/other colors, and so much more.  Then I still have all the originals (ones with people ) to print out as well.  Just Google Picasa for info on how to get it.  

I wasn't sure how a TR would turn out with no pictures of the people involved.  I really like looking at others' pictures, but like you said, you just never know.  And I'm not sure how much I would think about that if my husband didn't run a treatment program in a prison for adult offenders.

Anyway, thanks for reading!


----------



## deejdigsdis

I was going through vacation pictures, getting ready to upload to Walgreens (9 cents per print right now), and I noticed a (kind of) Hidden Mickey in my jeans.  Maybe it's just me???  This is me and my son when we got off Splash Mountain.


----------



## onelilspark

I see it!


----------



## kjh73

What an amazing sounding trip you had...lots of great pics...I am really hoping our next trip to Disneyland will be during the Christmas season...especially after seeing your great photos!  What kind of camera do you have...I am thinking I need a new one.


----------



## deejdigsdis

kjh73 said:


> What an amazing sounding trip you had...lots of great pics...I am really hoping our next trip to Disneyland will be during the Christmas season...especially after seeing your great photos!  What kind of camera do you have...I am thinking I need a new one.



Thank you!  Yes, it was an amazing trip.  I spend way too much time thinking about it every day.   I would love to go back during that same time period down the road.  

As for the camera, it is a Canon PowerShot SD780 IS ELPH.  My husband checks the ratings in Consumer Reports before he buys anything, and this camera had good ratings for your point-and-shoot options.  We bought it a couple of days before our trip for $200.  I'm wishing I had taken the time to go through the manual and learn more about it before taking it into Disneyland.  I pretty much just had it on auto everything, but now I'm learning more about it.  One thing we especially loved about it during our trip was that it fit comfortably in our front pocket.  Really nice for carrying it around if it wasn't being used.  I kept a Ziploc sandwich bag in my front pocket.  When we'd go on a wet ride I'd just slide it into the bag, and then back into my pocket.  It wasn't uncomfortable at all.  It was easy to forget it was there.  I guess that can be good or bad.    It's also easy to handle, for being the smaller size that it is.  We tried out another camera that was a little bigger than this one, but it was hard to handle.  It just felt too small, and the buttons were more awkward.  I can't remember what that one was.  Anyway, feel free to ask any other questions.

Also, I use Picasa 3 to edit my pictures.  You can download it for free.  Here are some before and after pictures so you can see the difference.  

Here's the "before edit" of the picture above:






Sailboat picture before:






And after:






My boys on the beach before editing:






And after:






So it's not totally the camera.


----------



## kjh73

Thanks so much for the camera info!!  Also thank-you for the editing info and taking the time to show me the before and after...I have some photos I want to try doing this to....


----------



## DisneyMomma81

I know I'm a bit late joining your report but I wanted to let you know I loved it!  When do you hope/plan to return?


----------



## deejdigsdis

DisneyMomma81 said:


> I know I'm a bit late joining your report but I wanted to let you know I loved it!  When do you hope/plan to return?



Funny you should ask!  My husband and I are going back this spring for a very short 2 day visit.  I was really excited until the recent earthquake happenings.  I have regular nightmares about being in an earthquake -- even though I never have been in one in my life.    Anyway, thanks for reading and I'm glad you enjoyed it!  Still kicking myself about not upgrading to an AP when we were there in Nov.  I thought I'd be responsible and not spend the extra $100 when the idea of getting back there within a year seemed like a dream that wouldn't really come to pass.  Little did I know...  I have to say it was NOT fun telling the kids, "Oh - by the way...Grandma and Grandpa are going to stay with you for a few days while Dad and I go to Disneyland..."  Not feeling very Mother-of-the-Year-ish right now.  It helps to know that we are planning another family trip in 2 years, though.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Who woulda guessed I'd be heading back so soon...  Not I.  Anyway, I've been home now for 12 hours and 38 minutes and I'm sinking into my Post-Disneyland Blues.

3 days ago at this very moment I was grabbing an FP for Space Mountain.

2 days ago at this very moment I was waiting to order lunch from my waterside table at Blue Bayou.

1 day ago at this very moment I was standing in line to see Aladdin for my first and only time, shivering in the wind.

And now I need a nap. 

More to come soon!


----------



## deejdigsdis

So how did this totally unexpected surprise of a trip come about???  Well, we have to go back in time about 4 1/2 years...

Me: So how do you want to celebrate our 11th Anniversary {coming up in 3 days}?

Him:  {I can't really remember exactly what he said, but we discussed restaurant and movie options, made a tentative plan, and called it good.  We're both totally fine with nothing set in stone, plans-wise.  Although I do remember he was going to arrange for a good friend to take our 2 kids.}

Excitement and anticipation build.  A rare evening out with just the 2 of us was on the horizon.  Rare because we don't use babysitters and we don't live near family.   

3 Days Go By...

Me: {Thinking}  Hmmm.  He's usually home from work by now.  Perhaps he is stopping off for some sort of Anniversary Surprise... 

30 Minutes Tick Away.  He doesn't answer his phone.

Me: {Thinking}  This must be a really great surprise!  I wonder what it could be???

More Time Goes By.  

Me: {Thinking}  It's getting kind of late.  Where is he?

Tick Tock...Tick Tock...Tick Tock

Me:  {Thinking} OK.  Now there's only time for dinner OR a movie.  Starting to get a little 

The phone rings.

Me:  {Thinking}  He better be on his way home.

Me: Hello?

Him: Hi honey.  I won't be home until 11 or so.  I'll be taking So-n-So to dinner and a movie for Good Behavior.  (At the time he was a director at a group home for teenage boy s** offenders, transitioning back into society.)  I'm sorry I wasn't able to call earlier.  See ya tonight...

Me: {Thinking quickly}  Is this a joke?  Surely he's kidding...

Me:  Uh...OK.  {Still waiting for him to say he was kidding...}

Silence.

Him:  OK, bye.

Me: Bye. 

He totally forgot our anniversary.  

Now, normally I am very easy-going, laid-back, go with the flow, extremely low maintenance, etc.

But at this particular time I happened to look like this:






I was pregnant.  With his 3rd child.  His 3rd son.

I ended up going to bed early that night after putting the other 2 boys to bed.  Of course I didn't go to sleep, though.  And yes, I pretended to be asleep when he came to bed that night. 

The next day I "happened to mention" that our anniversary had been the night before.  He felt horrible and I was a tad hormonal.  Anyway, he said we'd have a re-do.  It never happened, though, as the baby came along with all that other life-changing stuff that goes hand-in-hand with a newborn.

Our 11th Anniversary became known as "the anniversary that wasn't" -- it was something we brought up occasionally but didn't really dwell on.  I was fine with it once I got back to my normal non-pregnant self and it became something we could laugh at.  Honest. 

Anyway, fast forward 4 1/2 years later to about 6 weeks ago.  My parents were planning to come to town for 4 days.  We talked about how we've never done a getaway, other than 2 one-nighters in our now almost 16 years of marriage.  We started talking about where we could go for 3 days while my parents stayed with the kids.  I mentioned a couple of places closer to home.  He said, "Well, why don't we just go back to Disneyland?"  We were just there 5 months ago.  Yes, 5 months ago is "just there" to me, considering it had been 13 years between that trip and the last trip.  But...who was I to argue.     "The anniversary that wasn't" was about to become "the anniversary that we celebrated 4 1/2 years later at Disneyland!"  Let the planning begin!!!

PS:  I emailed that picture to my sister so she could see my new shapely figure.  When she saw it she thought, "Where did she get that crooked exotic vase?  And why did she buy it?  That's not her style at all..."  

To be continued, with pictures.


----------



## deejdigsdis

On with the planning...

First thing was to find a place to stay.  We ended up going the route of Yahoo Travel and booking the flight/hotel combo.  For our dates, the Hyatt Regency Orange County was cheaper than ANY of the Harbor Blvd. places from Hojo to Fairfield to Tropicana to Best Western Park Place, etc. etc.  And seeing that we were celebrating our 11th Anniversary a few months before our 16th Anniversary...we wanted to stay in a place that was on the nicer side.  So the Hyatt it was.  

We had our flights and hotel taken care of, now it was time to buy tickets.  I had been reading about Last Minute Travel here on the DIS with some mixed reviews, but deals always catch my eye, so I looked into it a bit and in the end decided to buy 3-Day Parkhoppers online from them.  They were $148 and some odd cents each.  Other than a bit of confusion as to what the actual ticket voucher was that we needed to present at the ticket booth, everything about the transaction was smooth.  They emailed the voucher 6 days before we left and we were set to go.

Let's see...what else?  Were we going to do any PS?  We were a little torn on this as it can get a little tricky to not eat when you're actually hungry because you have PS in another hour or two and it is really far from where you are when you are hungry etc.  We decided to do a lunch at Blue Bayou.  We had only eaten there once -- almost 14 years ago -- and we were seated by the kitchen with lots of clanking of pots and pans going on.  It just wasn't fun at all.  All that commotion killed the atmosphere for me.  So...again, being that this was an anniversary trip, it seemed like a must.  Plus we'd never take our kids there, so it was the perfect time to go.  I also wanted to do a breakfast at Carnation Cafe.  I enjoyed my lunch there so much last fall, I wanted to give the breakfast a go.  And it didn't hurt to know there might be another Meet-n-Greet with Chef Oscar. 

Flights.  Check.  Hotel.  Check.  Tickets.  Check.  PS Arrangements.  Check.

Oh yeah... how are we getting from/to the airport???  I've never flown to DL before, so this was a new one for me.  Thanks to the DIS I learned about Super Shuttle and the discount code and booking each person separately so you can each get the discount and the option to pre-pay online including tip and how great John Wayne airport is and ... I was sold.

OK, I think we're set.  Weather is looking a little crazy so I pack for warm weather and cooler rainy weather.  My parents come and settle in with the kids and we're off!  Disneyland here we come!

I remember looking out the window thinking, "I can't believe I woke up in my own bed this morning and I'll be at Disneyland the same day!  I can't believe I get to ride the REAL Haunted Mansion again after almost 14 years!  (The holiday version wasn't my favorite, to say the least.)  This is so exciting!"


----------



## tksbaskets

Looking forward to hearing more


----------



## deejdigsdis

tksbaskets said:


> Looking forward to hearing more



Yay!  Glad to have you along! 

Backtracking just a bit...  At some point we had to tell the kids (3 boys, ages 10, 7, and 4) that we were going to Disneyland without them.  We took them to Disneyland for the first time in Nov. and it was so fun.  Now, here we are 5 months later, having to tell them that we are going back and they aren't.  I was dreading the moment, that's for sure.  My husband broke the news to them when we were all sitting around one night, about 1 month before we left.  Their responses?  

DS10:  "Oh.  Did I tell you what happened at recess today?!?  ........"

DS7:  Silence.  A few tears in his eyes.  Not tears of sadness that he wasn't going to Disneyland.  Tears of anxiety that we were going somewhere and I wouldn't be here to walk him to his classroom each morning.  That's what he was worried about.

DS4:  "Will you bring me a Tigger Tail?"  Then carries on with what he was doing, as if nothing about Disneyland was mentioned at all.

DH and I looked at each other.    We were expecting at least a little disappointment about the "we're going and you're not" news.  Nothing.  I had myself all worked up over the announcement for nothing.  They were totally fine with it.

Bringing us up to speed...we're now landing at SNA.  The airport was very easy to navigate.  (This coming from someone who hasn't flown since 1996.  I'm not a fan of flying.  Turbulence terrifies me.  My husband had sore arm muscles to prove it. )

We make our way out to where we were supposed to meet SuperShuttle with no problems.  We get "checked in" and hop in the van.  For some reason there was a bit of a hold up.  All I know is the driver was pacing around with his little clip-board.  I'm not sure what he was waiting for.  The van was full.  We saw 4 SuperShuttle vans drive away before we did.   Finally we were on our way, hoping we had a room ready so we could change.  It wasn't nearly as warm as we were expecting.  There was one drop-off at Residence Inn, and then it was our turn.  We're here!






We thought the hotel was beautiful!  More pics to come later.


----------



## tksbaskets

deejdigsdis said:


> Yay!  Glad to have you along!
> 
> Backtracking just a bit...  At some point we had to tell the kids (3 boys, ages 10, 7, and 4) that we were going to Disneyland without them.  We took them to Disneyland for the first time in Nov. and it was so fun.  Now, here we are 5 months later, having to tell them that we are going back and they aren't.  I was dreading the moment, that's for sure.  My husband broke the news to them when we were all sitting around one night, about 1 month before we left.  Their responses?
> 
> DS10:  "Oh.  Did I tell you what happened at recess today?!?  ........"
> 
> DS7:  Silence.  A few tears in his eyes.  Not tears of sadness that he wasn't going to Disneyland.  Tears of anxiety that we were going somewhere and I wouldn't be here to walk him to his classroom each morning.  That's what he was worried about.
> 
> DS4:  "Will you bring me a Tigger Tail?"  Then carries on with what he was doing, as if nothing about Disneyland was mentioned at all.
> 
> DH and I looked at each other.    We were expecting at least a little disappointment about the "we're going and you're not" news.  Nothing.  I had myself all worked up over the announcement for nothing.  They were totally fine with it.
> 
> Bringing us up to speed...we're now landing at SNA.  The airport was very easy to navigate.  (This coming from someone who hasn't flown since 1996.  I'm not a fan of flying.  Turbulence terrifies me.  My husband had sore arm muscles to prove it. )
> 
> We make our way out to where we were supposed to meet SuperShuttle with no problems.  We get "checked in" and hop in the van.  For some reason there was a bit of a hold up.  All I know is the driver was pacing around with his little clip-board.  I'm not sure what he was waiting for.  The van was full.  We saw 4 SuperShuttle vans drive away before we did.   Finally we were on our way, hoping we had a room ready so we could change.  It wasn't nearly as warm as we were expecting.  There was one drop-off at Residence Inn, and then it was our turn.  We're here!
> 
> We thought the hotel was beautiful!  More pics to come later.



Glad the boys handled the news well.  What fun - a romantic trip to DL   What airport is SNA?  LAX is a madhouse and I'd love to fly in somewhere else.


----------



## deejdigsdis

tksbaskets said:


> Glad the boys handled the news well.  What fun - a romantic trip to DL   What airport is SNA?  LAX is a madhouse and I'd love to fly in somewhere else.



SNA is John Wayne Airport in Santa Ana.  I meant to comment on it in your TR when you were talking about your experience at LAX on your way home.  That just sounded so crazy!  Anyway, just to give you an idea of the easiness of it, we were picked up at our hotel by SuperShuttle on our last day at 3:55 pm.  We were dropped off at the airport, through security and all checked in and waiting at the gate by 4:30!  Sheesh, if we had known it was going to be so smooth maybe we would have stayed in the park a bit longer!

Moving on...

I realized that Hyatt picture I posted was not from our arrival.  It was gray and cloudy when we arrived, so this photo was most likely taken on our last day.  Check-in was smooth and we were glad that a room was ready so early for us.  We headed on up to the 15th floor (of 17) and I snapped some pics before our stuff got scattered around. 






It was actually a 2-Queen Standard room that came with our Yahoo Travel booking.  We could have upgraded to a King for a fee, but we weren't interested.































There wasn't a fridge or microwave.  I believe we could have gotten them for an extra fee.  Again, not interested.  We were only going to be there for 2 nights.  Here's the view from our 15th floor room:











It was around 10:40am by the time we got to our room and I wanted to catch the 11:00 shuttle to Disneyland.  I snapped these pics while waiting for the shuttle in front of the hotel.











The shuttle to the park runs every half hour on the hour.  It is shared with Crowne Plaza across the street.  When I had called about the shuttle before our trip, I was told they share it with a 3rd hotel as well, but that wasn't the case while we were riding.  The shuttle was right on time at 11:00, we stopped at Crowne Plaza, and then we were off to Disneyland!  We were dropped off about as far as possible from the entrance, in the Silver area if that means anything to anyone.  It's right on the other side of the bushes from the city bus stop on Harbor, across from the Tropicana area.

No wait to get through security.  Next stop, the ticket booth to redeem our Last Minute Travel voucher for the 3-day hoppers.  No wait there, either.  We had our actual tickets in hand within 2 or 3 minutes -- I would definitely use this company again.  Our tickets were a great deal.  Now on to the turnstiles.  Again, no wait.  Yay!

It's sinking in that I'm at Disneyland again...






Now I really know I'm back! 






More later!


----------



## deejdigsdis

I didn't have a whole lot of priorities this trip.  In my eyes, it was a complete bonus trip.  Unplanned and unexpected.  Instead of looking at it like, "Bummer...we only have most of Tuesday, all of Wednesday, and half of Thursday at Disneyland...", I looked at the situation like, "Wow!  I can't believe I get to back so soon!  It will be so great to just kind of wander and do whatever we feel like..."

My list of priorities included:

* Ride The Haunted Mansion lots and lots of times.  It's been nearly 14 years since I've ridden the original and I could. not. wait!  I wasn't a fan of the impostor holiday overlay that had taken over the mansion in November.  I ended up closing my eyes and picturing the REAL thing as I rode along in my Doom Buggy.  

* Ride Jungle Cruise at night.

* Watch Aladdin before it goes away.  I had never seen it.  I had a time picked out to watch it last fall, but I ended up being in Tiana's Showboat Jubilee instead.  I figured this was a one-time chance to do that and that Aladdin would always be there the next time we returned...in maybe 2 years. Little did I know. 

* Arm myself with the Hidden Mickey book I got for Christmas and take pictures of Hidden Mickeys -- at the request of DS10.  It was the least I could do. 

* Watch the Flag Retreat Ceremony, another thing I'd never seen.

* Ride Tower of Terror.  I didn't get to do this last fall either.  The plan was for DH to ride with DS10 first, then I'd ride with DS10 later.  Well...DS10 ended up hating it.  It really freaked him out.  I had no interest in going alone, so it just didn't happen.

*Spend a lot of time just sitting on Main Street, preferably in those wooden chairs on the front porch.  I've wanted to sit in one of those chairs my whole life, but they were always occupied when I walked by.  Oh yeah, and eat ice cream while I'm sitting there.  If it's during the day.  If it's at night, the plan was to be sipping hot chocolate. 

So that was my list.  Anything else that happened beyond this list would be even more of a bonus.

Let's close this installment with a couple of Hidden Mickeys, shall we?


----------



## tksbaskets

deejdigsdis said:


> My list of priorities included:
> 
> * Ride The Haunted Mansion lots and lots of times.
> 
> * Ride Jungle Cruise at night.
> 
> * Watch Aladdin before it goes away.
> 
> * Arm myself with the Hidden Mickey book I got for Christmas and take pictures of Hidden Mickeys -- at the request of DS10.  It was the least I could do.
> 
> * Watch the Flag Retreat Ceremony, another thing I'd never seen.
> 
> * Ride Tower of Terror.  I didn't get to do this last fall either.
> 
> *Spend a lot of time just sitting on Main Street, preferably in those wooden chairs on the front porch.
> 
> So that was my list.  Anything else that happened beyond this list would be even more of a bonus.



A great list it is!  Watch Aladdin for sure!  We loved it when we saw it in December.  I'd suggest getting there early so you can get a seat on the main floor.  Can't wait to hear all about your trip and if you did everything on the list.  Back to the second picture to see if I can find the Mickey.


----------



## tksbaskets

Found it, very cute


----------



## deejdigsdis

tksbaskets said:


> A great list it is!  Watch Aladdin for sure!  We loved it when we saw it in December.  I'd suggest getting there early so you can get a seat on the main floor.  Can't wait to hear all about your trip and if you did everything on the list.  Back to the second picture to see if I can find the Mickey.



Actually we've been back from our trip for 5 days now.  Whether or not we made it to everything on THE LIST remains to be seen.   And speaking of the list...I can't believe I forgot to include another important "must do" -- find Max, Buff and Melvin (from Country Bear Jamboree) in the Winnie the Pooh Ride.  I was very excited to hear that they were still "hanging around."


----------



## tksbaskets

deejdigsdis said:


> Actually we've been back from our trip for 5 days now.  Whether or not we made it to everything on THE LIST remains to be seen.   And speaking of the list...I can't believe I forgot to include another important "must do" -- find Max, Buff and Melvin (from Country Bear Jamboree) in the Winnie the Pooh Ride.  I was very excited to hear that they were still "hanging around."



What a tease you are   Standing by!


----------



## deejdigsdis

OK, so we've arrived at Disneyland and it's around 11:30am.

I guess now would be a good time to mention that all the pictures I post will be ones without us in them.  Given that my husband runs a s** offender treatment program in a prison, he prefers as much privacy online as possible when it comes to our family.  One day he happened to notice my avatar and started to get a little panicky, wondering why I would post pictures of our children online.  I calmly reminded him we have 3 children, not 5 children...and we have no daughters, therefore it couldn't possibly be our children.   The picture was taken in 1979.  I'm on the far left.

OK, back to 2010...  We knew we'd be arriving around lunchtime but didn't decide on a place to eat ahead of time.  We thought about using our $25 House of Blues G.C. that we bought for $2 on restaurant.com, but I knew it wasn't in me to finally get to Disneyland and not actually go INTO Disneyland for lunch.  So House of Blues would have to wait until later.  Our first matter of business was to collect Space Mountain FPs, and then just see where we went from there.  We moseyed down Main Street, headed into Tomorrowland, grabbed our Space FPs, and then headed toward the Matterhorn.  The line was crazy-long so we just kept walking.  I decided I wanted to head over to IASW.  As much as I loved the holiday overlay we experienced in Nov., I was really excited to see the original again.  So that was our first ride.  











It was about a 2 minute wait.  I love that ride!  When we got out, we were really feeling the need to eat.  I knew my husband would enjoy Big Thunder Ranch BBQ, so I called Disney Dining to make PS for about an hour later.  We shared a churro while we made our way through Fantasyland.  The churro just wasn't cutting it, so we headed over to the Ranch to see what kind of wait we were facing if we tried to get in earlier.  It was noon, afterall.  Let's just say there were maybe 6 tables occupied.  We were shocked.  We went up to the counter and mentioned we had PS for later, but wondered if we might be able to get in earlier.  The CM said, "Well, we ARE pretty packed, but we'll see if we can fit you in..."  So funny!  So we were seated right away.






We've never eaten here before.  It was very laid back and relaxing.






My husband is a big meat fan, so I knew he'd get his $19.99 worth.  I'm not much of a "eat meat off the bone" kind of a girl, so I was a bit hesitant about spending the money for me to eat there.  But...I was so glad I did.  It was so good!  The meal is described as "all you care to enjoy" (doesn't that sound a little nicer than "all you can eat"???) ribs, chicken, cornbread, coleslaw and baked beans, served family-style.






Here's my plate:






I'm OK with eating ribs...due to the "clean break" of the meat off the bone.  No yucky stuff to sift through to get to the meat.  Sometimes I do OK with chicken breasts.  These ones were great!  I'm not usually a huge coleslaw fan, either, but I must admit...I ate the entire bowl myself!  I thought it was THAT good!  (Boy, after reading this paragraph, it was quite the gamble for me to try this place for lunch, huh. )  Anyway, lunch was a huge hit for both of us.  There was a bit of down-home entertainment as well.  I felt a bit bad for the performers, as the very small audience wasn't getting into it that much.  We saw a fancy-dressed Disneyland guy sitting off to the far side with a clipboard, making notes.  We were wondering if he was somehow "judging" their performance, audience participation, etc.  When they would finish a set the 3 performers would go back into the kitchen area and the fancy-dressed man would follow.  Then they'd all come back out after about 15 minutes for the next round.






As we were eating I looked up and noticed this cool light.  I decided I would make it my mission to take lots of pictures of the cool lights around Disneyland.






After we sufficiently stuffed ourselves, I took this picture on our way out.






Here's something we weren't expecting to see...the turkey pardoned by Pres. Obama.  It seemed a bit funny to have this guy situated so close to a BBQ place.






So what's on the agenda after lunch???  Well, for sure not Space Mountain after all that food...  More to come later.


----------



## tksbaskets

What a great start to your trip report!  I love your pictures especially the one of the moose outside IASW.  We've never eaten at the Ranch.  How did that escape my watchful DIS eye??  Sounds like the type of food all my boys would love!

Waiting to see how SM was...


----------



## deejdigsdis

tksbaskets said:


> What a great start to your trip report!  I love your pictures especially the one of the moose outside IASW.  We've never eaten at the Ranch.  How did that escape my watchful DIS eye??  Sounds like the type of food all my boys would love!
> 
> Waiting to see how SM was...



Thanks!  Yes, we loved the BBQ.  It's funny, that's one of the memories I keep going back to now that we're home..."Mmmmm...wish I could have that meal again right now." 

So we mosey on out of the Big Thunder Ranch area.  This is what we see after passing the turkey...






I have to remind myself, "This is a bonus trip.  This is a bonus trip.  This is a bonus trip.  It's OK...."  I love BTMR.  AKA the Wildest Ride in the Wilderness.   Kind of funny that I still think of this as a relatively new ride.

Another cool light.






This was fun to see.  They were painting the fence to make it look old.






The sign on BTMR recommended we visit another attraction in Frontierland.  Here's what we came to next.






Another suggestion to visit a different Frontierland attraction! 

So we visited these striking red bushes or trees.  Not sure which.  But I learned on another thread that they grow wild in California.  So beautiful!






My husband wanted me to change the setting on the camera so that just the red colors were picked up.  I had no idea that was an option, but OK...











I wish I had these growing in my yard.  I know I already used the word "striking" but that's exactly what they were.  I wonder if I would have noticed them if we weren't in mosey-around-mode.  Hmmm.

Another light.






Our next Frontierland attraction was a coin press machine.  At the boys' request.  I had to take a picture of this sign on the machine.






When we went to DL in November, my kids were really excited about pressing pennies.  DS10 learned in school that it was against the law to "deface" money.  That wasn't the exact word that was used...but something along those lines.  He was very concerned that a law was being broken at Disneyland.  We didn't notice this sign while we were there then -- I know it was there, but again, it's interesting what you notice when you're in mosey-mode as opposed to rush-around-with-3-kids-mode.  Anyway, I took this picture just for him.

OK, we've been at Disneyland for more than 2 hours by now and have only gone on one ride.  It was time to pick up more FPs -- Indy, to be exact -- and then find another ride to go on.  Oooohhh...what will it be???   Seems like a good stopping point for now.  Later.


----------



## deejdigsdis

So it's 1:30pm-ish and we're ready for our 2nd ride of the day!   After picking up our Indy FPs we headed to my favorite ride -- which I didn't really realize was my favorite ride until this trip.  Pirates of the Caribbean!  It's always been a favorite.  I've never been able to pick JUST ONE favorite...but during this trip I decided if I ever had to go to Disneyland and ride just one ride, this would be it.   We practically walked on.  I just love the sights, sounds, smells, feel of the water spray you get during the drops and during the battle scene...all of it.  I guess I covered all the senses but one: Taste!  Hmmm...how could I work that one in???   After Pirates we headed over to one of the things I was most excited about...






Yay!  After nearly 14 years I was finally going to get to see the original again.  Two of my favorite parts are missing in the Holiday overlay.  The floating candles down the hallway, and the "Hurrrry Baaaack!  Hurrrry Baaaack!  Be sure to bring your DEATH certificate...if you decide to join us..."  Oh yeah, and the hitchhiking ghosts.  Totally miss that in the Holiday overlay.  






We walked right into the lobby area for this one.  A much as I enjoy minimal waits for rides, I really missed walking around and seeing the graveyard area.  It was pretty much walk-on back in November, too.  Anyway, I had a huge smile on my face as we rode along.  It felt good to be "home." 

After HM we walked toward Splash Mountain and picked up FPs.  There was very little difference between the Stand-By wait and the FP Return Time.  Like 5 minutes, I think.  I was wondering if a lot of people don't know about Fastpass.  I was schooled here on the DIS before going in November, as it didn't exist the last time I went before that.  I would assume all the locals are in the know, but wow... our whole trip it amazed us how many people were in the long stand-by lines.  So we picked up our FPs and glanced over at the Rivers of America...

I spy Sailing Ship Columbia 






Even the walls have great theming...






A peek at the bare ground and track...






On to Pooh...






... and to hopefully check something else off my LIST:  a Melvin, Buff and Max sighting!  I asked here on the DIS exactly where to look for these guys.  I was told that as soon as you leave the heffalumps and woozles room, look behind you and up.  And it's easier to see if you're in front -- probably wouldn't see them from the back row.  So that's what I did, from my front row seat.  And there they were, hanging on the wall!  They were easier to see than I was imagining.  It's funny how happy it made me.   Like seeing old friends.  Man, I miss the Country Bear Jamboree.  I hopped right back on Pooh for a second time, just so I could see them again.  My husband sat this one out and snagged another light picture.






And this one.






It wasn't quite time to hop on Splash yet, so we meandered into Pooh Corner and watched the candy-making.


























Finally it was time to use our Splash FPs.  Funny...at this point our longest wait was waiting for our Splash FP window to open!  When we got in the FP line, the CM handed my husband this to wear:






We only waited a few minutes before hopping in a log.  The Stand-by line was 45-ish minutes.  As we passed people I wondered if they wondered what we were doing.  It was crazy.

Splash Light in line, which I barely had time to take because of our next-to-nothing wait.  Being a party of only 2, they pulled us out of line when we were about 8 people back from the front.






Splash Light in the loading area.






So up to this point we've been on 5 different rides:  IASW, POTC, HM, Pooh, and Splash.  Considering all of our wait times...we waited in line for an average of 1 1/2 minutes per ride!

After Splash we realized the kids were home from school, so we decided we'd give them a call.  Surely they would be missing us so very much and would be dying to talk to us... or so we thought.   I talked to DS7 who has a bit of separation anxiety occasionally.  "Hi honey!  What's going on?"  Him: "Good.  (I guess he thought I asked how he was doing.)  Um...can I go eat now?"  I was interrupting his Lunchable time.  I had told the kids they could eat a Lunchable when they got home from school the first day we were gone.  They don't have them every week or anything, but it's not something that's off-limits either.  For some reason they were just really excited about their Lunchables.  Going back a bit further... one morning before our trip DS4 was sitting on the toilet and called out from the bathroom, "4 more days 'til you leave!!!!!!!!!!!!"  He was very excited.  Then he said, "Then it will be 3....then 2...then 1...then it's the day!  I wish it was 1 day 'til you leave.  No, actually I wish it was 0 days 'til you leave."  Me: "Why do you wish it was 0 days?"   DS4:  "Because then I get my Lunchabbbbbblllllllllle!"

So back to DL... the kids weren't really interested in chatting, so we moved on with our day.  We headed right back to Haunted Mansion.  I "hurried back" just like I was told.  






More later.


----------



## deejdigsdis

After our ride through the Haunted Mansion we headed over to Adventureland and used our Indy FPs that we picked up after lunch.  Another ride I just love!  It's so fun.  I still think of this as being a new ride as well.  The first time I rode it was the summer of 1996.  I remember standing in line for 2 1/2 hours.  Those little IJ decoder cards from AT&T kept us busy, though.  I still have mine from back then.  Anyway, no 2 1/2 hour wait this time!  Again, I felt sorry for those poor unfortunate souls in the stand-by line.  Unfortunately I didn't get any pics around Indy.  After Indy we browsed in the area shops for a bit before heading to Town Square for the Flag Retreat Ceremony.  Actually we made one more stop before heading to Town Square...






This always seems to be the restroom we end up using...the one across from the Tiki Room.  This has been the case my entire life...for some reason this is the restroom we are almost always near when someone realizes they need to use a restroom.  So there are a lot of DL restrooms I've never seen.   Anyone else have a go-to restroom?  Weird question, I know.  

This hasn't been the most interesting of updates.  Time to upload some more pics to photobucket...


----------



## deejdigsdis

OK, so after the detour to our go-to restroom, we headed to Town Square for the Flag Retreat Ceremony.  I wasn't sure what was happening where and what would be the best viewing spot.  I just parked on the only available bench in the area and waited.

The flag -- pre-Retreat Ceremony.






Flowers by my bench.






Here comes the Disneyland Band.  I guess they marched all the way down Main Street, making their way to Town Square.  I can't remember exactly what they played during their march.






Marching right past me.






Love the drum.






Leader of the Band.






So...this was my unobstructed view.   Apparently the bench I was glad to grab was the last empty one for a reason.  






No, it wasn't that bad.  They played some patriotic tunes, including the Armed Forces Salute.  (Is that what it's called?)  As they played each anthem, people who served were invited to stand up around the flag.  I loved it.  It was a bit emotional as I thought of my own father who served in the Army during the Korean War.  My parents would have love this seemingly hidden Disneyland gem.  (Maybe it was just hidden to us.  I didn't know about the ceremony until I read about it here on DISboards.  Have they always done this?)  

People who have served our country:






The men who retired the flag for the evening.






More music was played by the band.






"The Stars and Stripes Forever" played while they folded the flag.






Another picture of those who have served the United States.  It was interesting watching their faces.  I would like to know their stories.






After the flag was folded, the band played "God Bless America" and the audience was invited to sing along.  It was a really great moment.  After the men marched away with the flag, the band continued to play as they marched off.  We enjoyed it so much that we planned to come back and watch it the next day.






Up next...  Hopping to DCA for the remaining less than 2 hours.  It closed at 7:00pm.


----------



## tksbaskets

What a great thing to watch.  I've watched the ceremony at WDW and was moved too.  It was interesting how each of the service men and women stood too.  My father was in the Air Force during the Korean war.

Thanks for sharing.
TK


----------



## deejdigsdis

tksbaskets said:


> What a great thing to watch.  I've watched the ceremony at WDW and was moved too.  It was interesting how each of the service men and women stood too.  My father was in the Air Force during the Korean war.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> TK



I'm glad you had a chance to watch it.  It is definitely worth working into your schedule.  I thought the way they were standing was interesting as well.  Forgot to point that out!

UGH!  The ONE time I don't copy and paste my update....it gets lost!  So frustrating! One hour's worth of typing and loading pictures and nothing to show for it!


----------



## tksbaskets

deejdigsdis said:


> I'm glad you had a chance to watch it.  It is definitely worth working into your schedule.  I thought the way they were standing was interesting as well.  Forgot to point that out!
> 
> UGH!  The ONE time I don't copy and paste my update....it gets lost!  So frustrating! One hour's worth of typing and loading pictures and nothing to show for it!



Oh no!  I know how hard it is to do a trip report and I've had that happen to me.  Looking forward to your next update


----------



## deejdigsdis

Let's try this again...

The Flag Retreat Ceremony is over (lasted about 15 minutes) and it's time to hop over to DCA for the remaining almost 2 hours.  The big DCA draws for me are mainly Soarin' and TSMM.  I also like GRR but it was a little too cold out for me today.  Another priority of course was to try out TOT for my first time.  The first matter of business once we crossed over was to pick up Soarin' FPs.  The stand-by line wasn't all that long, but I've never stood in line for that ride for more than 3 minutes, so why start now?  

We ran into these guys on our way over to TOT...the Delta Daddios.











Wish we could have seen more than just the tail-end of their show.  They sang 60s doo-wop music and they were really good.  I remember one of the songs was "The Lion Sleeps Tonight."  I'm not sure if there is a way to add video here, but it was great.

Back to our long walk to TOT.  Long because we passed a group that had just come from the ride and a man in the group was saying, "Never again!"  That made me nervous and a little hesitant.  But -- it's my husband's favorite ride now and I really wanted to give it a try.  We had a 20 minute wait.  It wasn't bad since the cool stuff in the lobby, etc. was all new to me -- so much to see.  (Oops!  Forgot to take pictures.)  Finally it was our turn to load.  The elevator was much smaller than what I had imagined based on pictures I'd seen of the ride.  I remember wishing we could ride with a less annoying, screaming, and generally obnoxious group.  Oh well.  I knew there were ups and downs in the ride, but I had no idea I'd be catching air!   (My husband told me that he purposely left out that little detail when I asked him what the ride was like!)  Anyway, I was holding my purse and sweatshirt with my feet (very tightly, I might add) so they caught air as well.  I so wanted to love this ride, but... it proved to be a bit much for my stomach.  I felt slightly nauseous afterward.  Actually it also induced a headache that would linger for nearly 24 hours.  Ugh.   I would like to give it another try down the road, but I didn't love it.

So after this little adventure I needed something calm and mild.  Off to Monsters, Inc.  It was a walk-on to boot.  After Monsters it was time to head back to Soarin' with FPs in hand.  I really really really like this ride.  And I still have my "haven't stood in line for this ride longer than 3 minutes" status. 

We were starting to get really tired.  It was all of 6:30pm.   We were beat and hungry.  We decided it would be a good time to use our $25 House of Blues GC that we got for $2.  We would have preferred outdoor seating, but it was kind of cold so we went inside.  The loud music didn't help my headache any, but the ceiling was pretty cool.

My husband ordered the Shrimp Po-Boy.






I had the Grilled Flat Iron Steak Salad.






My husband didn't care for his meal at all.  In fact, in our nearly 16 years of marriage I don't think I've ever seen him NOT finish a meal at a restaurant.  EVER.  So for him to push a less-than-half-eaten plate of food away...whoa.  The server asked if something was wrong, he just replied that he didn't care for it.  She asked for specifics for how it could be better, and then said she'd go talk to the chef.  We weren't expecting any sort of compensation.  It wasn't like the food was raw or burnt or whatever.  He just didn't like it.  So she comes back and says there will be no charge for his meal.  Very nice, but it kind of put a damper on the need to spend at least $35 to use the $25 GC.  When we mentioned the GC she left again to talk to the chef.  I thought my salad was just OK.  It didn't have enough steak, and the dressing needed more kick for that kind of salad.  I think the dressing was ranch, but salsa and cilantro would have been a better match.  It was quite large and filled me up, though.  I think my expectations were high, given that it was marked on the menu as one of their specialties.  When all was said and done, our bill came to a grand total of $8!  (We didn't tip as if the bill was just $8, however.)  That was our first visit to House of Blues and most likely our last.  The server was great, but the food just didn't do it for us.  The main reason for sitting inside was because it was cold outside, so we thought it was pretty funny when we left the restaurant and it was actually warmer outside.   Due to those great outdoor heaters that we hadn't noticed earlier.  

We decided to ride the Monorail over to Tomorrowland and use our Space FPs.  We both commented after the ride that it seemed to go a LOT faster than normal.  Was it because we were in the last row???  (Side Note:  When we got home from DL, DS10's teacher asked if we rode Space Mountain.  She said her sister had ridden it the day after we did.  It broke down while she was on it.  She said she could tell something was wrong from the get-go because it was going MUCH faster than normal.  CMs had to push their coaster in.  Another coaster almost crashed into them in the meantime.)

Time for our exotic anniversary cruise.  Jungle Cruise at night was one of the things on MY LIST.  I love the Jungle Cruise, but the last 2 cruises I've taken have left a little to be desired as far as the skippers go.  The nighttime cruise was very relaxing, though.   

A Jungle Cruise light.






It was just about closing time.  We decided to head toward Main Street.  But not without stopping at our go-to restroom first.   Is it just me, or is this sign a little...I don't know.  It does make me laugh.  Thank goodness for Sparkle for schooling us in the hand-washing procedure! 






\

Main Street here we come.  We just wanted to sit and relax and watch the people walk out.  Lo and behold...the wooden bench on the front porch was available!  Perfect!  My husband snagged the bench and I went on to Blue Ribbon Bakery... 

Light photo-op:






...and got some hot chocolate (and a chocolate muffin to take back to the hotel, if it would last that long).  Aaahhh...this was the life.  Sitting on the coveted wooden bench on the front porch, sipping hot chocolate, surrounded by the glowing lights of Main Street, watching the crowds make their way out of the park...basically soaking it all in.  I'm at Disneyland!


----------



## lisalisalisa

I have really enjoyed both of your trip reports and your great photos.  

We are visiting Disneyland in Aug with our three boys.  Our last visit to California was 15 years ago on our Honeymoon.


----------



## wdwfan22

Thanks so much for sharing your wonderful trips with us. I too grew up going to DL every summer, so I appreciate the nostalgia of going back. I think it is intensified when you don't go every year, or have a large space of time inbetween visits. 

I went for the first time to DW or DL without my kids last December with my sister, and it was hard for me. My kids, unlike yours, did not take it as well. 

I'm sorry you did not really care for the TOT. That is my favorite ride ever. I can't do spinning rides either, but TOT does not bother me.

Looking forward to hearing more!!


----------



## deejdigsdis

lisalisalisa said:


> I have really enjoyed both of your trip reports and your great photos.
> 
> We are visiting Disneyland in Aug with our three boys.  Our last visit to California was 15 years ago on our Honeymoon.



Thank You!  I always appreciate knowing that I'm not just talking to myself.   I'm glad you're enjoying the pictures.  How fun that you've got an upcoming trip with your family!  And you have 3 boys too?  I love it.  If I were to have another child I would hope for another boy!  So did you go to Disneyland on your Honeymoon, or just other spots in California?  We went about a week after we got married with my parents and one of my sisters.  I remember thinking, "I wish we were here by ourselves..."   




wdwfan22 said:


> Thanks so much for sharing your wonderful trips with us. I too grew up going to DL every summer, so I appreciate the nostalgia of going back. I think it is intensified when you don't go every year, or have a large space of time inbetween visits.
> 
> I went for the first time to DW or DL without my kids last December with my sister, and it was hard for me. My kids, unlike yours, did not take it as well.
> 
> I'm sorry you did not really care for the TOT. That is my favorite ride ever. I can't do spinning rides either, but TOT does not bother me.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing more!!



I totally agree with what you said about the feelings intensified when there is a large gap in between visits.  So true.  It felt SO good to get back there after such a long absence.   Yes, we were so surprised about our kids' reaction to the news that we were going again and they weren't.  I think if they went regularly and it was a part of their lives, the reaction would have been different.  I'm already feeling a bit guilty about going again this Fall, and once again without them.   They don't know about that trip yet.  (I did ask them if they wanted to go back as a family in 2011 or 2012 and they said 2012...thinking about Carsland.  So that makes me feel a little less guilty for some reason.)  This Fall I will be going with my sisters and parents.  One of my sisters hasn't been in 14 years.  She thought she might not be able to make it back, financially speaking, but things are falling into place to get her back there.  She's the oldest child in the family and went for the first time with my parents when she was almost 3.  It's AMAZING what she remembers from that first trip in the early 1960s.  They don't have pictures from that trip to trigger her memory -- Disneyland just had a huge impact on her at that age and I'm glad that she will get to go back.  My parents are getting up there in years and we really want to get them back again before they can no longer enjoy it.  OK, this is probably all more than you cared to know. 

And I'm sorry I didn't like TOT better, too!  Now that I know what it's really like and what to expect, maybe my stomach would handle it better?

Anyway, the TR will be continued on Sunday, hopefully.  Coming up next...Disneyland alone time while celebrating our long-lost anniversary?!?


----------



## deejdigsdis

So I didn't quite make it back here as early as I had hoped.  I'm feeling a bit nostalgic.  Today I watched the video from my family's trip to Disneyland back in 1991.  It was fun to see so many things from years-gone-by... Main Street Electrical Parade, the Circle Vision sign, the Motor Boat Cruise, the 2nd Autopia in Fantasyland, the Skyway, the People Mover, Disney Afternoon Avenue (which I had completely forgotten about!), Country Bear Playhouse, the Rocket Jets...  

But let's fast forward nearly 20 years eek to the trip at hand.  We were finishing up our first day, hanging out on Main Street.  We finally pulled ourselves off the bench and made our way to the shuttle area.  The Hyatt shuttle picks up at Disneyland every :20 and ever :50 after the hour, with the final shuttle leaving 50 minutes after Disneyland closes.  We hopped on the last shuttle.  I'm pretty sure I fell asleep on the ride back to the hotel.  Before calling it a night we discussed our plans for the next day.  I'm a be-there-early kind of girl, my husband's more of a let's-just-sleep-in kind of guy.  So -- the deal was that I had plans to catch the first shuttle of the day.  (The first one leaves the hotel 30 minutes before park opening.)  If my husband was ready to go with me, fine.  If not, we'd meet in front of Pirates at 11:00 for our 11:30 lunch date at Blue Bayou.  OK, that's settled and it's time for bed.  I was exhausted but I ended up having a hard time falling asleep.  As soon as my head hit the pillow my mind started wandering to that earthquake felt in DL a few weeks earlier.  I got to thinking about how we were on the 15th floor of a hotel pretty much made of glass.    I have this thing about earthquakes.  I've never been in one, but I've had nightmares about them my entire life.  Ugh.  So sleep didn't come immediately.  Once I eventually dozed off I slept well.

Rise and Shine!  I got up at 7:15 to get ready to leave on the 8:30 shuttle.  Turns out it will just be me going.  Alone time here I come!  I figured this would be good practice should I ever decide to do a solo trip.  

So I hop on the shuttle at 8:27.  Disneyland opens at 9:00.  Will I make it for rope drop?  It was not looking good.  Shuttle left at 8:30.  First stop Crowne Plaza Hotel to pick-up other Disneyland-goers.  Second stop Convention Center to drop people off.  (Not sure where these people came from to begin with or what they were doing.)  3rd stop Disneyland -- in the furthermost shuttle area.  I didn't stop to check the time, but I'm pretty sure I broke some kind of walking record.  Made it to security (picked the wrong line -- I need to remember to stand behind people with no strollers and no backpacks if possible...), then had no wait at the turnstiles.   Love that sound when they scan your ticket.   I decided to go get a locker first to drop off our ponchos -- it was supposed to rain but I didn't want to carry them around if I didn't have to.  After getting the locker I continue down Main Street.  I saw the crowd, then remembered the ol' go-through-the-shops trick so that's what I did.  There were about 15 people already there, but not too shabby given that I was hopping on a shuttle 30 minutes earlier.  Anyway, I made it and was there for rope drop.  I headed straight for the Matterhorn, as the line had been so long every time we passed the day before.  I ended up being the 8th person in line.   The ride was over all too quick.  It began to sink in that I was all by myself.  I had nearly 2 hours to do whatever I wanted whenever I wanted.  I could head one direction, change my mind and go somewhere else and it wouldn't affect anyone else.  Where do I begin???  Well, let's just say that all the DISboards tips and tricks for touring Disneyland in the early morning took a backseat.  I went against everything I learned and went back to Main Street.  I went to the Blue Ribbon Bakery for a yummy chocolate muffin and some milk and then headed over to the coveted wooden chairs on the front porch.






Remember the chocolate muffin from last night?  I ended up saving it for my husband to have this morning.  So with a fresh muffin in hand, and some milk -- all 3 swallows of it -- look how small that jug is! -- I nestled into my chair on the empty porch.  I just sat there.  Watching people come in.  Listening to the clip-clop of the horses' hooves.  Chatting with an older gentleman that came up to sit on the porch -- where he often meets his friends to share their morning coffee.  Just enjoying THIS.






I loved it.  I took a picture with my phone of a horse going by, taking guests to the end of Main Street, and sent it to my sister.  She texted back immediately, "Can you believe that's making me cry?"  Yep, I can.  That's what Disneyland does. 

After my breakfast snack I decided to just wander around and take pictures.  

Lights.











I enjoy looking at the window displays on Main Street, but feel like I can't linger like I want to when there are other people with me.  Well, nothing was stopping me now...











Do you think I would have stopped to take this picture if I wasn't alone?  Probably not.  But I remember thinking "How Spring-y!" when I saw it and being glad that I stopped to notice it.






Forgot to include this light earlier.  I took this one after leaving the Matterhorn.
















I was LOVING my alone time, but still looking forward to meeting up for lunch with my husband at Blue Bayou.  More later.


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

Love your pictures!   I was just telling DH last night that I really want to take the time to enjoy all of the details because this may be our only trip to DLR.   

Can't wait to hear about Blue Bayou!


----------



## deejdigsdis

GoofySon'sMom said:


> Love your pictures!   I was just telling DH last night that I really want to take the time to enjoy all of the details because this may be our only trip to DLR.
> 
> Can't wait to hear about Blue Bayou!



Thank You!  And there are so many details to enjoy.  I really missed my kids but at the same time I kept thinking about all the details that would have gone unnoticed if they had been with me.  It's hard to take the time to enjoy those details when you're pushing a stroller around.  It was like I was seeing some parts of Disneyland for the first time.  I would highly recommend slowing down if you have the time. 

The Blue Bayou part of the trip will be in the next installment.


----------



## deejdigsdis

OK, I lied.  Blue Bayou won't be coming up in this installment.   I didn't mean for the TR to drag on like this.  I'm having a hard time sitting down and doing huge chunks all at once.

So...during my alone time I decided it would be a good time to pull out my Hidden Mickey book and search for some Hidden Mickeys.  DS10 was expecting some pictures as proof of my promise to him!

This one didn't seem that hidden to me, but it was mentioned in the book.  I guess it was hidden from me, as I've never noticed this window before.






I thought this one was cute.  I wonder what the fruit-selling CM thought when I crouched down and took a picture at this angle. 






The book mentioned a Hidden Mickey on Matterhorn Mountain that  could be seen from Tomorrowland.  This is the only thing that looked like it could be it...but it seems likes it's stretching it a bit to refer to this as a Hidden Mickey.   So maybe the real H.M. is somewhere else and I missed it.






No Hidden Mickey here, I just like the picture.






Not one mentioned in the book...just thought DS10 would like this one.






Another one from the book...found in Star Trader.






OK,  Blue Bayou up next.  Hopefully Wednesday.


----------



## tksbaskets

I love your hidden Mickey posts!  We can wait to hear all about the BB.  Don't make us wait tooooo long


----------



## deejdigsdis

tksbaskets said:


> I love your hidden Mickey posts!  We can wait to hear all about the BB.  Don't make us wait tooooo long



Thanks.  My favorite Hidden Mickey is coming up in a bit. 

So after lots of wandering and picture-taking, I decided to hop on the train in Tomorrowland and ride over to New Orleans Square.  I had a bit of time before I needed to meet DH outside of Pirates for lunch at BB, so I decided to fit in a ride on Haunted Mansion and Pirates.

I love riding the train around.  Stopping at the Main Street Station:











I chatted with a lady who was riding with her 1 year old.  She was a local who had gotten an AP for a combined b-day/Mother's Day/Christmas present all rolled into one.  She said she likes to head to Disneyland with the 1 year old to break up the monotony of the day while her other 4 children are in school.  This made me laugh a bit.  Breaking up the monotony in my day with DS4 means heading to the library or something.   I told her she was a lucky lady to have some one-on-one time with her little one at Disneyland.   I just can't even imagine "Go to Disneyland" being on my list of things to do every week!

So I hopped off the train at NOS and rode Haunted Mansion.  I was glad I had the waiting area before the stretching room all to myself so I could look for the next Hidden Mickey on my list.  I wanted to take a pic with the flash before anyone else came in.  (And yeah, I really was in there all by myself.  Waiting for other people to come in.  Strange.)  I give you my favorite Hidden Mickey sighting...






I thought this one was so cool.  A REAL Hidden Mickey, unlike some of the others.  In order to see it you need to stand underneath one of the candle holders coming out of the wall, with your back against the wall.  Look up and there it is.   I wish I would've stood slightly more to the right to have it lined up a bit better.  Anyway, this was the first time I've ever ridden a doombuggy by myself.  My sisters and I used to talk about how creepy that would be to ride alone, but it was fun.  There were 2 more Hidden Mickeys that I was on the lookout for.  One was supposed to be on a dresser in the attic, but I never saw it.  The other one was supposed to be in the party scene on the table.  3 plates arranged on the table to form a classic Mickey.  I didn't see that one either, but the book also said the CMs seem to change that one around regularly.  If it was there, it wasn't obvious to me.

I went to Pirates next.  I had just enough time before meeting DH at 11:00.  Love, love, love this ride!  As I set sail I glanced over at the empty Blue Bayou.  I was really excited about eating there.  When I was growing up I remember looking longingly at those lucky people eating there -- they just seemed like they were part of the ride.  It was never something in the budget with our family of 8!  When we finally did eat there our one and only time it was a disappointment.  This was back in 1996, my last trip before my long Disneyland drought.  We had 12 people in our party and we just walked by and decided on a whim to eat there.  We were seated near the kitchen and the atmosphere was killed with all the comings and goings and banging pots and pans.  Anyway, I was hesitant at first to try it again this trip, especially after reading a lot of not-so-great reviews, but then I decided I wasn't really going for the food at all.  I was totally going for the atmosphere.  I would wait for however long it took to sit by the water.  So -- back to the ride -- I miss seeing the flower pots break when that lady looks out the window and then closes the shutters.  The flower pots would break when she closed the shutters, and then they'd come back together again.  That was always something I'd look for when I was growing up.  I didn't see it happen this trip or in Nov., so I don't know if the mechanism happened to be broken both trips, or if it just doesn't happen anymore.  It seems like an odd thing to cut out to me.

I got out of Pirates right at 11:00, found DH waiting and we headed over to Blue Bayou.  Our seating was for 11:30 (first seating) but decided to go a little early, in hopes of maximizing our waterside seating chances.  They gave us a menu to look at outside.






Another light picture...taken while we waited to be seated.






Finally... we were the first ones seated.   Yay!  A waterside table! 

Table light...  






Hanging light...






Bowl of bread...






We both ordered the Gumbo...






I ordered Pomegranate Lemonade and the Tesoro Island Chicken...











My husband ordered the Monte Cristo, of course!






And our review...



I was so happy with our waterside table and the atmosphere of it all, I would have been happy if I'd been served saltine crackers.  And I don't even like saltine crackers!   So to have really great food was a bonus.  The chicken was so good and tender.  The potatoes...yum!  My mouth is seriously watering thinking about them right now.  Someone might need to enlighten me on what that white vegetable is.  There were 2 sticks-worth but I only ate one.  It didn't have any flavor to me.  I guess that was better than it being gross.    The reason I didn't eat the other one was because I was full.  I just didn't want the meal to end.  The whole experience was so much better than what I was expecting.  Granted, I did have kind of low expectations after my other experience and after reading the non-glowing reviews.  But we really liked it.  I wish I would have tried a bite of the Monte Cristo.  I guess I was too busy devouring my own food and by the time I thought of it DH had already finished eating it. 

More later.


----------



## Karenann*

Just a quick note to tell you that I love the pics and posts and got a little magic this morning to start  what may be a difficult day at work!  Thanks for the sharing!


----------



## tksbaskets

I'm seriously hungry now   I must admit your food pictures are excellent!  I'm so glad you had a wonderful lunch at the BB with your sweetie.  

The hidden Mikey at the HM was GREAT 

You rode two of my favs before your lunch too!  Thanks for sharing/


----------



## deejdigsdis

Karenann* said:


> Just a quick note to tell you that I love the pics and posts and got a little magic this morning to start  what may be a difficult day at work!  Thanks for the sharing!



Thank you and you are most welcome!    There's more to come. 



tksbaskets said:


> I'm seriously hungry now   I must admit your food pictures are excellent!  I'm so glad you had a wonderful lunch at the BB with your sweetie.
> 
> The hidden Mikey at the HM was GREAT
> 
> You rode two of my favs before your lunch too!  Thanks for sharing/



Thanks TK.  I think I remember a thread talking about the BB potatoes.  I wonder if the recipe is in there somewhere.  They were so good!


----------



## Karenann*

OK now I'm ready for more of your trip...
 
Got back from my most difficult day and on to Mega-planning!


----------



## Sherry E

I'm here too!  I don't always have time to comment, but I still read along with the updates and look at pictures.

It's so interesting to me to see how those of us who LOVE LOVE LOVE Disney and DLR in general can find endless things to photograph or notice on every trip, and every time we go back to DLR we see new things we have never noticed before.  And those folks who are not big Disney fans - or maybe only enjoy it because it's a fun place to go now and then to ride Space Mountain - can't possibly understand what could be there that's so interesting to us!  I just thought of that while looking at all of your photos.  Those non-Disney folks - or the "unenlightened," as I secretly call them behind their backs - just don't get it.  But the rest of us can be infinitely entertained by the smallest things because there are just SO many things and details everywhere around DLR, including DCA and the 3 hotels and DTD.

There are the lights and light fixtures.
There are the Hidden Mickeys.
There are the assorted gorgeous flowers and plants 
There are topiaries all around DLR (including the DLH and other spots).
There are the edible plants all around Tomorrowland.
There are assorted kinds of Christmas trees (during the holiday season) all around DLR.
There are the window displays.
There are the bathroom signs.
There are the weather vanes.
There are the the fountains.
There are the statues and statuettes.
There are the attraction signs.
There are the shop/store signs.
There are the restaurant signs.
There are the pressed penny machines.
There are all the different types of frogs & toads inside Mr. Toad's queue. 
There are the popcorn-turning dudes/characters in the popcorn carts around DLR, themed to their different lands.


I am sure I am forgetting other things.  And this stuff is all not even including riding rides, eating, shopping, enjoying entertainment, etc.  How could anyone ever be bored?  You could literally pick one thing to search for or focus on and spend all day doing that one thing, and the pick another focus for the next day, and on and on.

Anyway, I'm looking forward to the next installment!!


----------



## deejdigsdis

Karenann* said:


> OK now I'm ready for more of your trip...
> 
> Got back from my most difficult day and on to Mega-planning!



I hope you have a less difficult work day -- keep your eye on the mega-planning that is in store for you! 



Sherry E said:


> I'm here too!  I don't always have time to comment, but I still read along with the updates and look at pictures.
> 
> It's so interesting to me to see how those of us who LOVE LOVE LOVE Disney and DLR in general can find endless things to photograph or notice on every trip, and every time we go back to DLR we see new things we have never noticed before.  And those folks who are not big Disney fans - or maybe only enjoy it because it's a fun place to go now and then to ride Space Mountain - can't possibly understand what could be there that's so interesting to us!  I just thought of that while looking at all of your photos.  Those non-Disney folks - or the "unenlightened," as I secretly call them behind their backs - just don't get it.  But the rest of us can be infinitely entertained by the smallest things because there are just SO many things and details everywhere around DLR, including DCA and the 3 hotels and DTD.
> 
> There are the lights and light fixtures.
> There are the Hidden Mickeys.
> There are the assorted gorgeous flowers, plants and topiaries all around DLR.
> Theer are the edible plants all around Tomorrowland.
> There are the window displays.
> There are the bathroom signs.
> There are the weather vanes.
> There are the the fountains.
> There are the statues and statuettes.
> There are the attraction signs.
> There are the shop/store signs.
> There are the restaurant signs.
> There are the pressed penny machines.
> There are all the different types of frogs & toads inside Mr. Toad's queue.
> 
> 
> I am sure I am forgetting other stuff.  And this stuff is all not even including riding rides, eating, shopping, enjoying entertainment, etc.  How could anyone ever bored?  You could literally pick one thing to search for or focus on and spend all day doing that one thing, and the pick another focus for the next day, and on and on.
> 
> Anyway, I'm looking forward to the next installment!!



Hey Sherry!  You are so right.  The exploring is never-ending.  And weather vanes?  Guess I missed those!   Another reason to go back.   And you know, I actually thought of you while I was taking pics of some of the lights!  (I realize that must sound creepy, given that you wouldn't know me if you passed me on Main Street!   Or maybe you would...just look for the lady that is crouched down by the fruit cart trying to take a picture, or the lady that has her back shoved up against the wall in Haunted Mansion while looking up and lining up a photo, or the lady who is staking out the benches on Main Street waiting for someone to leave... )  I remember thinking that you would appreciate a good light fixture picture, because that is something I imagine you to notice yourself. 

Off to upload some more pics to photobucket...


----------



## deejdigsdis

So after our better-than-expected lunch in the Bayou we reluctantly forced ourselves back outside.  Ernie was playing so we parked ourselves on a bench and just enjoyed...











I decided to go grab Splash FPs while DH continued to chill to the tunes of Ernie.  I took this picture after grabbing the FPs.






Heading back to NOS...






And lots more picture-taking...


























Oh look...it's a 4-light shot! 











And just because I really like this area...again in sepia.
















After our relaxing time listening to Ernie and wandering around the area, I had to ride Pirates 1 more time before heading over to use our Splash FPs.  I never get tired of that ride.  I could just go around and around.  Afterward we went over to Splash and bypassed a very long stand-by line.  
















We ended up getting soaked!  Way more than yesterday.

That's it for now.  Kind of an awkward stopping point, but motherhood calls.


----------



## tksbaskets

Motherhood does come before DIS...we won't say what things don't   I love your pictures around NOS.  My family won't go on splash - bummer...may have to do it solo some day.  I enjoyed the picture of the briar patch.

Thanks for the installment!


----------



## Sherry E

deejdigsdis said:


> Hey Sherry!  You are so right.  The exploring is never-ending.  And weather vanes?  Guess I missed those!   Another reason to go back.   And you know, I actually thought of you while I was taking pics of some of the lights!  (I realize that must sound creepy, given that you wouldn't know me if you passed me on Main Street!   Or maybe you would...just look for the lady that is crouched down by the fruit cart trying to take a picture, or the lady that has her back shoved up against the wall in Haunted Mansion while looking up and lining up a photo, or the lady who is staking out the benches on Main Street waiting for someone to leave... )  I remember thinking that you would appreciate a good light fixture picture, because that is something I imagine you to notice yourself.
> 
> Off to upload some more pics to photobucket...



The weather vanes are something that don't really surprise me, knowing Disney's great attention to detail, and yet I never noticed them either - until coming to The DIS!!  I guess that so many times, I just don't think to look up!  Someone had a TR somewhere which showed a few of the weather vanes and that clued me in.  As far as I know, they are mostly located in Fantasyland.  For example, there is a pirate ship-themed one on top of the Peter Pan ride, if I am not mistaken.  BUT, I think I saw one in ToonTown as well - so if there is one in ToonTown, there is probably another one somewhere around ToonTown as well.  In any case, they are themed to their given "land" or attraction, just as the bathroom signs are.  Everything is so well thought-out with Disney and theming is so detailed!  Even things like the trash cans next to IASW have coloring that fits in with the coloring around that attraction or on its facade!!  I love it!!

I do enjoy a good light or light fixture, but I must say I think I inadvertently stole the idea of taking photos of them from Molly (Bumbershoot).  I didn't set out to do that - I never said to myself, "I'm going to copy what Molly did."  But I saw all of the light pictures in her TR and I guess it must have unconsciously sunk in, because, all of a sudden I was taking pictures of the cute lamp with the heart shape in FL (near the Alice ride) or I was snapping pictures of the lamps in the GCH lobby!!

Love the New Orleans Square photos - with almost no people in them!  That's one thing I never get to do.  Whenever I am at DLR, it is always a busy holiday time (whether it is Halloweentime or Christmastime), so NOS is always packed with people in its narrow alleyways.  I would love to get in there on some early morning when there aren't 1000 people in my way and just snap photos of everything, because it's so ornate and cool-looking back there.


----------



## deejdigsdis

tksbaskets said:


> Motherhood does come before DIS...we won't say what things don't   I love your pictures around NOS.  My family won't go on splash - bummer...may have to do it solo some day.  I enjoyed the picture of the briar patch.
> 
> Thanks for the installment!



Yes, motherhood does come before DIS.   My kids wanted to make "Cookie Pops" to sell at a community yard sale today, so we -- or rather I -- was up way too late in the wee hours of the morning making them.  They are basically chocolate chip cookies on a popsicle stick.  There is a bite-size Milky Way in the middle that holds them to the stick.  Anyway, they've been selling these at our neighborhood community yard sale for a few years now.  I just got started on them a bit later than I should have.  They are very good, though. 

So am I right in assuming that you've NEVER ridden Splash Mountain?!?  Oh, that's one of my favorites!  (It seems like I've been saying that about every ride...except TOT! )  It's so fun.



Sherry E said:


> The weather vanes are something that don't really surprise me, knowing Disney's great attention to detail, and yet I never noticed them either - until coming to The DIS!!  I guess that so many times, I just don't think to look up!  Someone had a TR somewhere which showed a few of the weather vanes and that clued me in.  As far as I know, they are mostly located in Fantasyland.  For example, there is a pirate ship-themed one on top of the Peter Pan ride, if I am not mistaken.  BUT, I think I saw one in ToonTown as well - so if there is one in ToonTown, there is probably another one somewhere around ToonTown as well.  In any case, they are themed to their given "land" or attraction, just as the bathroom signs are.  Everything is so well thought-out with Disney and theming is so detailed!  Even things like the trash cans next to IASW have coloring that fits in with the coloring around that attraction or on its facade!!  I love it!!
> 
> I do enjoy a good light or light fixture, but I must say I think I inadvertently stole the idea of taking photos of them from Molly (Bumbershoot).  I didn't set out to do that - I never said to myself, "I'm going to copy what Molly did."  But I saw all of the light pictures in her TR and I guess it must have unconsciously sunk in, because, all of a sudden I was taking pictures of the cute lamp with the heart shape in FL (near the Alice ride) or I was snapping pictures of the lamps in the GCH lobby!!
> 
> Love the New Orleans Square photos - with almost no people in them!  That's one thing I never get to do.  Whenever I am at DLR, it is always a busy holiday time (whether it is Halloweentime or Christmastime), so NOS is always packed with people in its narrow alleyways.  I would love to get in there on some early morning when there aren't 1000 people in my way and just snap photos of everything, because it's so ornate and cool-looking back there.



Well now I have to take a peek at Molly's light fixture pictures so I can see all the ones I missed out on!  And yes, it was wonderful to wander around NOS and not be squishing into other people.  I've been so spoiled with my Nov. and April trips crowd-wise.  I'm in for a rude awakening when I go back in October with my parents and sisters. 

I forgot to mention the medical personnel that were "guarding" one of the walkways in NOS.  There were 4 in a row blocking a pathway and they had a gurney next to them.  Then I noticed someone was on a bench hooked up to oxygen, so I'm not sure what was going on.

TR to be continued later...


----------



## deejdigsdis

After we got soaked on Splash, I was ready for a sweet treat!






This caught my eye...but I knew I wasn't going to down the whole thing in one sitting and I didn't want to carry it around.






So I got this instead...






We decided since we were so wet we'd go for another ride on Splash.  Single Rider this time.  We hadn't ridden that way before.  We walked up and ended up in the same log.  Nobody wanted to sit in the front.  They tried pulling people farther back in the line and NOBODY was interested!  We were more than willing to ride up front and got soaked again.  It was still somewhat early in the afternoon so we decided to go Single Rider again.  We couldn't possibly get any more wet than we already were.  My hair was splashed totally down over my face.  I kind of looked like Cousin Itt -- except my hair isn't anywhere near that long.   So here we go again.  Single Rider is the way to go!  We weren't lucky enough to get in the same log this time, though.  When my husband was waiting to get in his assigned log I saw him talking to another man that would be sitting in front of him.  He was pulled out of the stand-by line as a party of 1.  I could tell from afar that my husband was filling him in on the existence of the Single Rider line, as evidenced by the man standing there looking down and shaking his head back and forth.  He had just waited in a 45+ min. stand-by line.  






So after Splash we were talking about whether or not to head back to the hotel and change.  We were soaked to the bone.  You know we had a serious soaking if we were talking about going back to the hotel to change, given that there was a shuttle involved and we only had 2-ish total days in the parks.  There was no way we'd dry off before nighttime -- it was mid to high 60s.  In the end we decided to stay in all of our wetness.  I was already feeling bad for the person who would have to ride the doombuggy after us.  That's where we headed next -- the Haunted Mansion. 

We tried to sun ourselves a bit while watching all the activity going on in the empty Rivers of America.











My husband noticed they were letting people go beyond the wall and enter the empty area near the Mark Twain dock.  There were people that were dressed normally and people that were obviously CMs coming from their regular posts.  We headed over to see if we could go in too.  The CM that was manning the gate said the tours were for CMs only -- so obviously the plainclothes people were there during time off.  So the CM asked if we were CMs.  My husband told them that I was for about 15 minutes back in November, trying to get us in on my stint as a performer in the Tiana's Showboat Jubilee Show.   That didn't fly, so we didn't get to go in and explore.

Since Single Rider worked out so well for us with Splash Mountain we decided to give Indy's Single Rider a chance.






This time things didn't work out so well.  We hadn't done SR before on this ride.  We got separated into different groups, no matter how hard we tried to act like we didn't know each other.   He ended up going in the elevator and I ended up being directed to the stairs.  We were separated for about 30 minutes.  I was on the very last section of stairs, ready to make that last turn and go down to the platform.  Then it happened.  The ride broke down.   We were given the indication that it would be up and running in no time, and when it was, the people that were riding would get to go through again since their ride was interrupted.  That's totally fine -- that's how it should be.  So we waited.  And waited.  And finally they announced that it would be at least an hour, so everyone had to leave.  We went through the exit.  I wish I had gotten a picture of that crazy mass exodus.  Crazy!  ONE CM was giving each person who was leaving the line a HANDWRITTEN pass to come back later.  We still had our FPs from earlier so we bypassed that crazy line.

We browsed in the shops, visited our go-to restroom and headed over to Town Square for the Flag Retreat Ceremony.  (This is sounding just like our afternoon from the day before.)  






We had some time to spare so DH saved our seat and I headed down to the First Aid station to refill our water bottles.

Took a pic of this display along the way.






Now we were expecting the ceremony to be exactly like the one from the day before.  Not so.  This time there was no Disneyland Band marching down Main Street, playing lots of patriotic songs.  This time the Dapper Dans were performing.  Not as much music, but still very worth scheduling it into our day.  One very cool thing was that they led the audience in The Pledge of Allegiance before the flag was lowered.  While they sang "America The Beautiful" the same 3 men from the day before marched up behind them.




































After the flags were lowered and folded, the Dapper Dans sang "God Bless America" while the men stood in the middle.






Something missing from today's ceremony was the invitation to our current/former service men and women to come forward and be recognized.  The military anthems weren't played this time.  That was one of my favorite parts from the day before.  Two women who had stood up the day before were there again this time, but there was no recognition.  We just noticed them in the crowd.

OK, two more pictures before hopping to DCA.











I had meant to go back later when it was darker to get a better picture of the light in the window, but I forgot. 

And that concludes this segment!


----------



## tksbaskets

Thanks for posting!  It was a great way to start my day


----------



## deejdigsdis

tksbaskets said:


> Thanks for posting!  It was a great way to start my day



Glad I could help you get a DIS fix in to start the day off right! 

OK, my goal is to have this TR done before May ends.  Good grief, should it really take this long to cover 28 1/2 hours of park time???

Moving along...We just finished up with another Flag Retreat Ceremony and visited the Fire Station.  I love it when I have the Fire Station all to myself -- a nice quiet Disneyland moment. 

Time to hop to DCA.  And time for a confession.  I'm still trying to keep an open mind about DCA.  The first time I set foot in that park was last fall and I still kind of have the mindset that it's "stealing" my Disneyland time.    Out of curiosity, for those of you who have been going to DCA for years... did any of you just LOVE it from the get-go?  Or did it grow on you over the years?  

We headed off to find the Delta Daddios again.  They said they perform Tues. and Wed., so we caught the end of the show again.  I love 60s doo-wop music and I could have stood there for a lot longer listening to them.






They end their performance with the Mickey Mouse Club theme song.  Fun stuff.






We headed over to take a spin on Toy Story. 






Is my husband the only male that could totally skip this ride?  He's just not into it at all.  The idea of standing in a long line to ride a ride he wasn't interested in was not his idea of a good time.  It ended up being way less of a wait than what was posted -- 20 min. tops -- but he felt like we had been standing there for over an hour.






Can you see it?  The Hidden Mickey, that is. 






After we got off Toy Story we decided to call the kids again.  "Hi kids.  We just rode Toy Story, one of your favorite rides...wish you were here."   Some rides just weren't the same fun-wise without my kids.  Toy Story was one of them.  They all just love that ride.  DS10 asked if we'd ridden Screamin' yet -- his favorite ride.  I wasn't sure if I was going to, given that I still had that dull, lingering headache from my ride on TOT the day before.  And riding Toy Story didn't help it any, unfortunately.  But, I knew I would regret it if I didn't ride Screamin', so that was next.

But first this.  Maybe Sparkle should have gotten their tips copyrighted. 






Random standing-in-line for Screamin' picture.






We didn't have FPs but the stand-by line was only about 10 or 15 minutes.  Such a fun rollercoaster!  DS10 would have liked me to take a pic of the Hidden Mickey you see as you're coming off the loop, but that wasn't going to happen.  He just had to take my word for it that I did indeed see it.






We were very close to the 7pm closing time.  We meandered over to GRR, taking pictures along the way.

Beautiful!
















This area was SO dead.  We debated about going on GRR.  Sure, we were still wet from our soak on Splash Mountain, but did we want to get soaked again.  At 7pm.  With the sun about to set.  I opted out, but my husband went ahead and rode.

Hmmm.  It's been a while since I've taken any light pics.
















It turns out that my husband got a raft all to himself.  It was funny watching him float all around by himself, spinning around with his arms stretched upward, as if he were King of the Rapids.  He's definitely not a go-to-Disneyland-alone kind of guy.  (He actually felt a little funny going with just the 2 of us..."Who goes to Disneyland without kids?" he asked.  And when he told his co-workers at the prison that it was just the 2 of us going, he got lots of blank stares and "Uh...why?" kind of questions.  And the idea of me thinking it would be so fun to have Disneyland alone time...he just thinks that is sooooo odd.)  Anyway, so the idea of him being ALONE on a raft was a bit awkward for him.  He would just wave awkwardly to the CMs at the checkpoints along the way.  It makes me laugh just thinking about it. 

DCA is closed now.  Time to spend our last 2 hours of the day at Disneyland.

Hopping...






The book listed this as a Hidden Mickey.  It doesn't seem all that hidden to me. 






More later...


----------



## deejdigsdis

deejdigsdis said:


> Time to hop to DCA.  And time for a confession.  I'm still trying to keep an open mind about DCA.  The first time I set foot in that park was last fall and I still kind of have the mindset that it's "stealing" my Disneyland time.    Out of curiosity, for those of you who have been going to DCA for years... did any of you just LOVE it from the get-go?  Or did it grow on you over the years?



Anyone?  I really am curious about this.

Heading back into Disneyland...






Dinner time.  My husband had been dying to sink his teeth into one of those Turkey Legs scared that he discovered on our last trip. 






When DS10 saw the picture of the Turkey Leg when we got home, he asked why we had a picture of someone's leg muscle.  Apparently he thought it was a little human leg. 

I just got a corn dog.  We sat on a bench on the wooden sidewalk in Frontierland and ate our dinner.  Then I was off to one of those Frontierland shops to pick up a cute t-shirt that I had originally seen on display in a window on Main Street.  It's got Mickey on it, with a part of Walt's opening day speech on the front.  I'm pretty sure I have a picture of it in my next batch of pics.  Very cute.

We were very tired by this time and just wanted to sit.  A trip to the wooden chairs on the Main Street front porch was in order.  (I don't even know what it is a front porch to.)  Please let them be empty...please let them be empty...

Yay!  I grabbed the bench while my husband grabbed a pretzel.  (I couldn't believe how available these chairs were this trip!)  When he came back I went over to the Candy Palace and picked up some treats for my parents and the kids, and some chocolate for me to enjoy while sitting on the bench.











While we were sitting there we overheard someone say that Siobhan Magnus was the one voted off American Idol.  Phew.  It wasn't Lee... 

It just doesn't get much better than this... 






And that concludes Day 2.  We caught the 9:20 shuttle back to the Hyatt.  Tomorrow would be an earlier day -- our Magic Morning which wasn't so magic...


----------



## tksbaskets

deejdigsdis said:


> Anyone?  I really am curious about this.
> 
> Heading back into Disneyland...
> 
> And that concludes Day 2.  We caught the 9:20 shuttle back to the Hyatt.  Tomorrow would be an earlier day -- our Magic Morning which wasn't so magic...



I haven't been going for years but I did find DCA totally different than DL.  I'm glad to see the themeing is changing to be more Disney and less carnival.  I do like Toy Story and TOT so we like DCA!

Oh noooo...I sense a story coming up about Magic Morning.....


----------



## lisalisalisa

deejdigsdis said:


> Thank You!  I always appreciate knowing that I'm not just talking to myself.   I'm glad you're enjoying the pictures.  How fun that you've got an upcoming trip with your family!  And you have 3 boys too?  I love it.  If I were to have another child I would hope for another boy!  So did you go to Disneyland on your Honeymoon, or just other spots in California?  We went about a week after we got married with my parents and one of my sisters.  I remember thinking, "I wish we were here by ourselves..."
> 
> 
> We did visit Disneyland on our Honeymoon.  We stayed in Anaheim and then traveled down to San Diego for a couple of days.  I know that we were exhausted after an 11 hour flight and the wedding but we had an amazing time.
> 
> I love all your light photos.  My favorite Disney light is in Disneyland Paris at the entrance to Adventureland.  It is Morroccan themed and is beautiful.  There is a bench in the shape of a camel on which I sit and admire the light.
> I once visited Disneyland Paris on my own for a couple of days and spent a lot of time on that bench, lol.


----------



## tksbaskets

deejdigsdis said:


> So am I right in assuming that you've NEVER ridden Splash Mountain?!?  Oh, that's one of my favorites!  (It seems like I've been saying that about every ride...except TOT! )  It's so fun..



I have ridden Splash Mountain at WDW, never at DL and my entire family has never ridden at either.  DH has an aversion to being wet!


----------



## deejdigsdis

lisalisalisa said:


> I love all your light photos.  My favorite Disney light is in Disneyland Paris at the entrance to Adventureland.  It is Morroccan themed and is beautiful.  There is a bench in the shape of a camel on which I sit and admire the light.
> I once visited Disneyland Paris on my own for a couple of days and spent a lot of time on that bench, lol.



Thank you.  I really thought I had taken more light pictures.  There's always next time.   It sounds like you have good memories of sitting on benches and staring at lights too.   Too funny!



tksbaskets said:


> I have ridden Splash Mountain at WDW, never at DL and my entire family has never ridden at either.  DH has an aversion to being wet!



So I guess GRR is out for DH too, huh?   I haven't been to WDW, so I can't comment on Splash similarities and differences.  So what's the boys' reason?

Continuing on... I forgot one picture from sitting on the front porch.  Forgive my ignorance, but what is this?  An old ashtray thing?






DH and I had the same deal for Thursday morning.  I wanted to catch the first shuttle to Disneyland.  If he was ready, fine.  If he wanted to sleep in we'd meet outside Carnation Cafe for breakfast at 10am.  Somehow I wasn't surprised that it was me going solo again.   The first shuttle left at 7:30, with Magic Morning starting at 8:00.  Hmmmm.  This just did not sound good.  But that's OK...I'm going to Disneyland.

I wore my new t-shirt...






It had a little "55" on the bottom left...






I'm not a huge shopper.  Not many things scream "MUST HAVE" to me.  But this shirt did.  Love, love, love it!

So -- I get downstairs by 7:15.  I wasn't sure how the shuttle situation would be with Magic Morning and I didn't want to be caught in a situation where I would have to wait another 30 minutes for the next one.  Well, it looked like it was just me and 1 other family waiting.  I decided to take more Hyatt lobby pictures while I waited.  It was very beautiful and atrium-like.

A place to buy DLR tickets...
















There was quite a large waiting area for kids.











There is a Starbucks in the lobby.  The shuttle pick-up/drop-off is right outside Starbucks.
















There are benches outside in the shuttle waiting area.






The shuttle left right on time at 7:30.  We did a drive-by through Crowne Plaza.  No one was waiting so we just kept right on going.  We arrive at DL and I get in line at 7:50.  The crowd was a bit disheartening, I must say.






Waiting and waiting.






That's it for now.  I have to upload more pics.  But first I need to go watch the YouTube video of Bret Michaels and Casey James singing "Every Rose Has It's Thorn" one more time.  My favorite moment of the American Idol finale last night.  That was one of my favorite songs when I was in high school.  I pretty much wore out that section on my mix tape that I made by recording songs off the radio.  Lots of rewinding and playing it again over and over.  Yep, I'm an 80s girl.


----------



## tksbaskets

deejdigsdis said:


> So I guess GRR is out for DH too, huh?   I haven't been to WDW, so I can't comment on Splash similarities and differences.  So what's the boys' reason?
> .....
> That's it for now.  I have to upload more pics.  But first I need to go watch the YouTube video of Bret Michaels and Casey James singing "Every Rose Has It's Thorn" one more time.  My favorite moment of the American Idol finale last night.  That was one of my favorite songs when I was in high school.  I pretty much wore out that section on my mix tape that I made by recording songs off the radio.  Lots of rewinding and playing it again over and over.  Yep, I'm an 80s girl.



The boys are like their father!  I think on our next trip to DL we'll wear our suits and to GRR and then go back and change.  

I loved Bret Michaels on the AI final too!!  What a warrior to be doing that so soon after his brain hemorrhage.  Now you've got me going to youtube too.  

Thanks for the update as always a good one!


----------



## deejdigsdis

I better get moving if I'm going to reach my goal to have this thing completed by the end of May...

OK, so I'm in line for Magic Morning, feeling a little disheartened by the size of the crowd... not to mention that I'm soooo far back in line.  I forget the disappointment as the excitement of the countdown begins and the line starts moving.   I'm at Disneyland! 

Of course I head to Peter Pan first.  I got in line at 8:08.  A couple of pics while in line...











I got on the ride at 8:20.   Such a big difference from my last (and first) Magic Morning. 











Love that ride!  When I got off I glanced over at Dumbo.  The line was crazy.  I wasn't planning on doing it solo, but that's where I would have headed if the kids were with me.  Matterhorn was up next on my agenda.  I know from reading the boards that a lot of people consider this a rough ride.  That hasn't been my experience at all.  I have to wonder what's going on with me since I don't feel what they are feeling.   Anyway, I ended up skipping the Matterhorn once I saw the line.  They were only running the Fantasyland side, but the line stretched clear around, nearly to Tomorrowland Terrace.  If I had waited I may have only gotten 2 rides during my MM time.  






So sadly, I moved on.  I went back over to Alice.






Much more doable line.  Got on at 8:30.

Cute light.











And from there to Mr. Toad.  Got on at 8:48.
















And from there to Pinocchio.  Got on at 8:55.











And Magic Morning was over.  4 rides.  FOUR RIDES!!!  

More later.


----------



## deejdigsdis

After my non-magical Magic Morning I headed to Space Mountain at 9:05 to get my first FP of the day.  I only had my ticket this time, so I could only get one.  The plan was to go back in 40-ish minutes and get a 2nd one.  I noticed Buzz was a walk-on so I did that next.






Buzz wasn't nearly as fun alone, without one of my little boys with me.  I just kind of wandered for a bit after that, taking pictures.  That seems to be what I like to do during my alone time.  I ventured out and walked into a restroom that I don't remember ever going into before.  The one by Alice.






It was so cute!  (Sounds funny calling a restroom "cute")  I had to get a light picture, of course.






This one's not a great photo, but shows off the cuteness of the theme.






Yes, I waited until no one was around before I took pics inside the restroom.  And yes, I felt a little silly taking pics inside the restroom. 

Light by the castle.






I remember reading on the DIS about the square trees but now I can't remember what I read.  Are the trees square in the Sleeping Beauty movie?
















After I took these pics I turned around to walk away and I almost stepped on these little guys!






They were so cute!  (I just realized I used the same adjective to describe restrooms and new baby ducks. )  Just adorable!  I decided to just watch and follow them for a bit from a distance.  One of the beauties of alone time at Disneyland.   I never could have done that if someone else was with me.  Warning:  Duck picture overload ahead...





















Lucky ducks......they were born at Disneyland!






I followed them into Fantasyland.  I was worried someone might step on them as they were rushing from ride to ride.  It was interesting to see the reactions of others.  A lot of people noticed them, and told their kids to give them their space.  A lot of people rushed by, within a couple of feet of them, and didn't notice them at all.  I watched them until they parked themselves in a shady area beneath a tree.  They looked safe and happy so I moved along. 

Time to head back through the castle.  It was time to say "goodbye" to my Park Hopper and "hello" to my very first Annual Pass.


----------



## Sherry E

deejdigsdis said:


> ....But first I need to go watch the YouTube video of Bret Michaels and Casey James singing "Every Rose Has It's Thorn" one more time.  My favorite moment of the American Idol finale last night.  That was one of my favorite songs when I was in high school.  I pretty much wore out that section on my mix tape that I made by recording songs off the radio.  Lots of rewinding and playing it again over and over.  Yep, I'm an 80s girl.





tksbaskets said:


> The boys are like their father!  I think on our next trip to DL we'll wear our suits and to GRR and then go back and change.
> 
> I loved Bret Michaels on the AI final too!!  What a warrior to be doing that so soon after his brain hemorrhage.  Now you've got me going to youtube too.
> 
> Thanks for the update as always a good one!



Ugh...some days my PC is reallllly slow, and I have been having that problem a lot in the last few days.  So all the photos are taking a long time to load and my screen keeps locking up.  It doesn't always do this.  Other times I can scroll through your TR just fine, but I guess if it's at a moment when other people are also viewing it or while you are in the middle of posting more stuff, it slows down even more than usual.

I just wanted to get in my Bret comments, but it has taken me 15 minutes to even post them!!

If Bret's darn autobiography ever comes out (it's been postponed 100 times in the last year and a half due to all the misfortune that has befallen Bret), a couple of my pictures of him are supposed to be in it (I signed a release form for them and everything).  It was all finished and ready to go to print, and then he wrapped up the third season of Rock of Love, he got bonked on the head at the Tony's last year, and he accepted the offer to go on Celebrity Apprentice, and all of a sudden Simon and Schuster put the book release on hold.  Now, in light of all the recent stuff that Bret has been through with his health and the winning of Celebrity Apprentice, they will probably have to go back in and take out/reduce some chapters of the book to make room for the new stuff.  So I am not sure where the photos they chose of mine will fit in the final cut.

Funny, whenever the story of "Every Rose Has Its Thorn" is told (about what inspired it), it is romanticized in such a way that makes it sound like poor Bret found out his great love was cheating on him.  Well, the truth was that the girl in question was a crazy stripper (at the time - she is probably not a crazy stripper now!!), and Bret was no innocent when he was out on the road...or even when we was not on the road.  He was always a big hit with the ladies and was not faithful to this crazy stripper girlfriend at all!  But the way the story is told now (by him), he found out she was cheating and then he moped away to go off and write "Every Rose"!!!  If she was cheating, it's probably because HE was cheating!!  SO funny!  I love Bret, and he's a great guy and was always really nice to me, and a lot of fun to be around, but that story about "Every Rose" is a bit of a stretch!!

Bret's new VH1 show is supposed to premiere tonight, I think.  or maybe tey are just showing a preview tonight.  In any case, it's soon.  And he is considering taking the Simon Cowell seat on Idol, but I think it's a longshot.


----------



## tksbaskets

I did purchase the Casey/Bret music video on iTunes.  I didn't know you were so well acquainted with him


----------



## Sherry E

tksbaskets said:


> I did purchase the Casey/Bret music video on iTunes.  I didn't know you were so well acquainted with him



Oh yes!  I haven't talked to Bret directly in about 13 years, but I used to work for Bret/Poison back in the '80s, and we went to Disneyland and hung out and it was all sorts of fun!  I still have a little gift he gave me when Poison made their first trip to Japan and came home (he brought back gifts for everyone).  I have a platinum album that I received for my work hanging on my wall.  I have pictures of Bret scattered about in my TR - a couple of them are on the first page, and others are spread around on other pages inside the TR.  I even have a picture or two of the crazy stripper who inspired "Every Rose Has Its Thorn" in my TR!!  (I have other pictures posted on Facebook that were a bit too risque to post on the DIS - rockers will be rockers, after all!!)  A lot of the people from the old Poison days, who hung out in that circle, are on my Facebook friend list, as is Bret's tour manager/partner/assistant/production assistant, Janna.  Janna was the one who sent me the photo release form to sign last year so they could use a couple of my old grainy photos in Bret's autobiography - which may or may not ever get released at this rate.



Anyway, I digress...Deejdigsdis - I LOVE those duck pictures!!  I love that they are so comfortable just waddling all around Disneyland, not afraid of people (seemingly).  They are probably so used to people by now that they don't care.  But I would have been worried like you were that someone would step on them.  People are always in such a hurry to get wherever they are going in DL that they knock into children.  I would hate to see what happens to a poor duck family!! I wonder how the resident park ducks get along with the feral cats around the park?

That bathroom near the Alice ride has to be one of the all-time best bathrooms in terms of cuteness!!  The stall doors are adorable.  the light fixture is great.  The bathroom signs on the door are cute (from what I recall).  Then, outside...the flowers (as we saw in the flower photo thread) that look as though they are partially painted are just divine.  The White Rabbit statue is great.  The Cheshire Cat in the rock is great.  The lamp with the heart shape on it (in my TR) is awesome.  That whole designated 'Alice area' of DL is just magical, isn't it?

And by the way...could the sky be any more blue in some of your photos?  It is really striking how blue and clear it is.  It comes alive in your photos!  I know that whenever we have a day like that and there are no clouds in the sky, I always marvel at just how blue and gorgeous the sky can be!!


----------



## deejdigsdis

Sherry E said:


> Oh yes!  I haven't talked to Bret directly in about 13 years, but I used to work for Bret/Poison back in the '80s, and we went to Disneyland and hung out and it was all sorts of fun!  I still have a little gift he gave me when Poison made their first trip to Japan and came home (he brought back gifts for everyone).  I have a platinum album that I received for my work hanging on my wall.  I have pictures of Bret scattered about in my TR - a couple of them are on the first page, and others are spread around on other pages inside the TR.  I even have a picture or two of the crazy stripper who inspired "Every Rose Has Its Thorn" in my TR!!  (I have other pictures posted on Facebook that were a bit too risque to post on the DIS - rockers will be rockers, after all!!)  A lot of the people from the old Poison days, who hung out in that circle, are on my Facebook friend list, as is Bret's tour manager/partner/assistant/production assistant, Janna.  Janna was the one who sent me the photo release form to sign last year so they could use a couple of my old grainy photos in Bret's autobiography - which may or may not ever get released at this rate.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I digress...Deejdigsdis - I LOVE those duck pictures!!  I love that they are so comfortable just waddling all around Disneyland, not afraid of people (seemingly).  They are probably so used to people by now that they don't care.  But I would have been worried like you were that someone would step on them.  People are always in such a hurry to get wherever they are going in DL that they knock into children.  I would hate to see what happens to a poor duck family!! I wonder how the resident park ducks get along with the feral cats around the park?
> 
> That bathroom near the Alice ride has to be one of the all-time best bathrooms in terms of cuteness!!  The stall doors are adorable.  the light fixture is great.  The bathroom signs on the door are cute (from what I recall).  Then, outside...the flowers (as we saw in the flower photo thread) that look as though they are partially painted are just divine.  The White Rabbit statue is great.  The Cheshire Cat in the rock is great.  The lamp with the heart shape on it (in my TR) is awesome.  That whole designated 'Alice area' of DL is just magical, isn't it?
> 
> And by the way...could the sky be any more blue in some of your photos?  It is really striking how blue and clear it is.  It comes alive in your photos!  I know that whenever we have a day like that and there are no clouds in the sky, I always marvel at just how blue and gorgeous the sky can be!!



Wow, such interesting stuff!  I remembered you know Bret, but I didn't know the background on how.  I'll have to hop over to your TR and check out more of the pictures.  I guess I just saw the 2 you have on the first page.  The one of him jumping out of Pinocchio comes to mind.   And very interesting about the story behind "Every Rose."  I never heard any background on it -- I just really liked it in high school.   Yeah, after hearing the REAL story it does sound like a bit of a stretch.   It's a great song, though.  Not sure how many times I've watched the Bret/Casey AI performance on YouTube.  My husband will walk by and say, "You're watching that AGAIN?!?"  He was an 80s guy himself but didn't get the 80s music that I love so much.  He was more of a classic 70s rock-listening teenager.  He likes the 70s Chicago stuff and I like the 80s Chicago stuff.   Speaking of Chicago and the American Idol finale...did you notice how the majority of performers were old school?  I mean REALLY old school!  I kept saying to my husband, "I wonder what today's teenagers are thinking of this finale?  All these people are so old!"  Alice Cooper?  Isn't he nearing 70?  Just so many old people!!!  Going back to Bret...how cool that some of your pictures might be in the autobiography!  Also - I hadn't heard of him as being a possible Simon replacement.  I heard Madonna's name being thrown around, and I can't remember who else.  I will miss Simon.  I know he could be somewhat rude at times, but I think for the most part he was dead on with his comments.

In other news... as far as the blue sky goes... the coloring in some of the pictures has been enhanced a bit.  I use Picasa to edit my photos.  (You can download it for free.)  Sometimes if a picture is a bit drab-looking color-wise I use the saturation feature and adjust it slightly.  But I went back and looked at the pre-enhanced version of the sky/castle pics and it's not enhanced much at all.  It was a very clear day.

OK, unfortunately I missed my self imposed deadline to have the TR done by May 31st.  I'm getting close, though.  I finished uploading the rest of the pics to photobucket today.  So stay tuned. 

Oh yeah - feel free to shorten deejdigsdis to just plain old deej.  A nickname I picked up in Jr. High!


----------



## deejdigsdis

Off to giddily buy my AP!  (Is "giddily" actually a word?  I guess so...no red line underneath to show me it's misspelled!)  The whole reason for the AP upgrade is because I plan to head back to DL this fall with my parents and sisters.  My parents and younger sister haven't been in 5 years, and my older sister hasn't been in 14 years.  The plan is in the works, but it is hard to save $$$ when $1000 worth of car repairs and a post-root canal crown come your way within 5 weeks of each other! 

How long has this NOT been a restaurant???






I was glad to see there was no line at all.  I walked up and handed the lady my Hopper and ID.  The whole process start to finish took about 7-ish minutes.  I had paid $148-ish for my 3 day Park Hopper through Last Minute Travel.  I was expecting to pay for my AP upgrade from that purchase price.  The CM said I owed $115 (as if I had paid $184 for my Park Hopper), instead of the $151 I was expecting.  I told her I had purchased my Hopper at a discount and was prepared to pay for the AP upgrade from that price.  She thanked me for my honesty and said it was fine.    So, my Deluxe AP cost $263 instead of $299.   (I tried not to think about the fact that I could have paid only $90 at the end of my trip last fall to upgrade to an AP then...and had my April 2010 trip and Fall 2010 trip covered, but I never would have dreamed I'd be returning like I did/am.)  It was an exciting time for me...leaving the AP Processing Center with a pass good for entry to Disneyland for the next year!   Even though I won't get more than the fall trip out of it, it's still fun to have (and I have pulled it out of my purse MANY times since just to look at it and make sure it's real ).  When I was done upgrading the first thing I did was take a pic of my AP and send it to my sister.

It was time to go grab that second Space FP.  So I did that and then headed over to the Tomorrowland station with plans to ride the train over to NOS so I could ride HM before breakfast.  Just missed the train...it began to pull out just as I made it up to the platform.  The CM called out to me, "Next train in 10 minutes!!"  I thought about just walking over, but I really like riding the train.  I love all the sounds involved with the train at Disneyland.  So I waited.  In the meantime my husband called and said he was at Town Square, so plans changed and I just rode to Main Street instead.

Waiting for the train.











Here it comes!






I love riding through the time of the dinosaurs.  I can still hear my dad saying, "That dinosaur's been chewing on that same weed for a loooooong time!"  I've been listening to him say that for the past 30+ years. 

Arriving at the Main Street station.  Anyone know the significance of the Population 500,000,000?  Just wondering where the number came from.






I meet up with my husband, waving my AP all over the place.  It wasn't quite time for our Carnation Cafe PS, but we walked by anyway.  It was packed.  We decided to head to the Tiki Room.  I. LOVE. THIS.  Every time I am in there I get teary-eyed and have a huge smile on my face the entire show.    For me, it is one of the few things at Disneyland that remains unchanged from my childhood.  If there are changes I don't want to know what they are.  It feels exactly the same to me now as it did 35 years ago.  Except now I am fully aware that it isn't really storming outside.  And I can sit by the tikis on the wall and handle it just fine.   I always see people walk out of the show and it makes me sad.  I hope DL doesn't keep track of all the people that walk out and decide to get rid of this attraction.  Anyway, we had about a 10 minute wait before showtime.  Time to take some more pictures.











What would sadly be my last light picture of the trip...





















And last, but not least...the shot of Jose that I got after the show.






Aaaahhhh.  Now I felt like my Disneyland trip was complete. 

Next up...breakfast at Carnation Cafe.


----------



## tksbaskets

Nice installment.  I would have giddily been my AP if I was lucky enough to have another visit this year!  I'm sad that you have posted the last light picture of the trip. Oh no, the end must be near 

I've really enjoyed your trip.  I'm amazed how much more there is to see (aka how much I've missed) at DL and DCA.  Must mean I need to go back!


----------



## deejdigsdis

tksbaskets said:


> Nice installment.  I would have giddily been my AP if I was lucky enough to have another visit this year!  I'm sad that you have posted the last light picture of the trip. Oh no, the end must be near
> 
> I've really enjoyed your trip.  I'm amazed how much more there is to see (aka how much I've missed) at DL and DCA.  Must mean I need to go back!



Aw, thanks TK!  The end is definitely near.  I'm glad you joined me.  I didn't feel like I was just talking to myself with you chiming in.   Are you going to do a TR for your trip to WDW this December?  I hope so!


----------



## tksbaskets

deejdigsdis said:


> Aw, thanks TK!  The end is definitely near.  I'm glad you joined me.  I didn't feel like I was just talking to myself with you chiming in.   Are you going to do a TR for your trip to WDW this December?  I hope so!



I sure will!


----------



## deejdigsdis

tksbaskets said:


> I sure will!



Count me in then. 

After tweeting with the birdies, we headed over to Carnation Cafe for our very late breakfast at 11:00.  The last seating for breakfast.  I love this cozy little place. 

Some views from our table...






We were seated right next to a window.






A cake on the other side of the window. 






We thought it was funny that we had the same server that we had for lunch back in November.  I wanna say her name was Desiree???  Anyway, we were hoping to get to chat with Chef Oscar again.  Somehow the video that my husband took of me and Oscar chatting for 10 minutes got deleted and we wanted a re-do.  Turns out that he was on vacation, though, so no such luck.

My husband's meal, which he loved.






My meal, which I didn't love.






I felt like there were WAY too many eggs for that paper-thin piece of ham.  And take note of my banana.  When I first saw it I thought, "That looks weird.  I guess there was a bruise and they cut it out."  Really, one banana slice had slid just a bit -- there was no bruise-cutting involved.   My favorite part of the meal was my hot chocolate and my husband's potatoes.  Those potatoes were so good!  I would love to have had a plate of those and some fruit.  I must say that I much preferred our lunch experience in November over our breakfast experience in April.  I'm glad that I experienced breakfast at least once.  Actually I want to do breakfast again and get the cinnamon roll french toast.  That had been my plan all along and then I changed my mind at the last second. 

After breakfast we hopped over to DCA so we could get in line for the first showing of Aladdin at 12:10.  This was our first time to see the show and I was excited.  We had been standing in line for a couple minutes.  I was surprised how short the line was after reading about the show's popularity on the DIS.  A CM walked down the line and asked how many people were in our party.  Then I think she asked to see...something.  Some kind of preferred seating ticket, I assume.  Oops!  We were standing in the wrong line.  Ugh!  So we head over to the general line and...WHOA.  It was NOT short!  I started to wonder if we'd even get in.  We were assured we would, but wow.  The sea of people seemed never-ending.  

Took a pic of my not-so-favorite-headache-causing ride while we waited. 






Finally, time to file into the theater.  I was pleasantly surprised when I saw how large the theater was.  Impressive!  I'm not sure what the desired seating area is but I thought we had perfect seats.  I only had a few pics that came close to turning out.
















I've heard people go on and on and on about how great this show is.  Usually when that's the case...when I hear people talk something up so much...I end up being disappointed.  Even though I try to lower my expectations because of said talking up.  Well, happily that was not the case this time.   It really was all that.  There were some neat effects and Genie, of course, was incredible.  I kept finding myself thinking, "Oh, the boys would have loved that" or "The boys would have thought that was so cool" or "The boys would have thought that was so funny" and so on.  I'm glad we got the chance to see it.  Just wish the boys were with us.

After Aladdin we said goodbye to DCA for the last time this trip and headed back to Disneyland for our last couple of hours.  That's up next.


----------



## tksbaskets

Another excellent installment!  I must say I agree with you on the Carnation Cafe breakfast not being up to par with the lunch...don't feel bad about not having the french toast - it could have been as dry as my pancakes in December.  Too funny about your banana...I thought the same thing!  

I'm glad you like Aladdin.  We loved it so much we tried to see it twice....

If you want to see my recent craft project mini-post I posted this on the scrapbooking board http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2479000

Waiting to see your last few hours at DL....


----------



## deejdigsdis

tksbaskets said:


> Another excellent installment!  I must say I agree with you on the Carnation Cafe breakfast not being up to par with the lunch...don't feel bad about not having the french toast - it could have been as dry as my pancakes in December.  Too funny about your banana...I thought the same thing!
> 
> I'm glad you like Aladdin.  We loved it so much we tried to see it twice....
> 
> If you want to see my recent craft project mini-post I posted this on the scrapbooking board http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2479000
> 
> Waiting to see your last few hours at DL....



I remember reading about your pancakes.  They did not sound good at all.

OK, I just checked out your craftiness.  WOW!  That turned out great!  I love that color of green.  It's all so clever and creative.  The Tink rub-ons look like they came out great on the handle despite the lines in the handle.  Will the rub-ons rub off?  I also really like your choice of the pearl so you can see how much is left.  But my favorite part...the most clever part...the Hidden Mickey!  Love it!  Thanks so much for sharing.  Do you have scrapbook pages hanging around over there somewhere?  I used to scrap a lot but it was getting a little overwhelming trying to "get it all done".  I hated that it was turning into somewhat of a chore as opposed to my fun way to unwind.  I have taken a break from my traditional scrapbooking.  For the past year and a half I've been doing the picture-a-day thing.  I take a picture every day and then add a bit of journaling for each day.  It's so easy to just slide my 4x6 pictures into divided protectors along with 2x3 journaling cards, all part of the Becky Higgins kit I use.  I love that it captures the "bigger picture" of our everyday life but I'm starting to miss the creativity of traditional scrapping.

Well, I hopped on here to finish the TR, but I'm a little tired so I'll finish it tomorrow.  Can you tell I'm procrastinating that last installment?   It kind of feels like the trip is ending all over again and the post-Disneyland blues will be taking over.  Sigh.


----------



## AlexJB

Fantastic TR!


----------



## tksbaskets

deejdigsdis said:


> I remember reading about your pancakes.  They did not sound good at all.
> 
> OK, I just checked out your craftiness.  WOW!  That turned out great!  I love that color of green.  It's all so clever and creative.  The Tink rub-ons look like they came out great on the handle despite the lines in the handle.  Will the rub-ons rub off?  I also really like your choice of the pearl so you can see how much is left.  But my favorite part...the most clever part...the Hidden Mickey!  Love it!  Thanks so much for sharing.  Do you have scrapbook pages hanging around over there somewhere?  I used to scrap a lot but it was getting a little overwhelming trying to "get it all done".  I hated that it was turning into somewhat of a chore as opposed to my fun way to unwind.  I have taken a break from my traditional scrapbooking.  For the past year and a half I've been doing the picture-a-day thing.  I take a picture every day and then add a bit of journaling for each day.  It's so easy to just slide my 4x6 pictures into divided protectors along with 2x3 journaling cards, all part of the Becky Higgins kit I use.  I love that it captures the "bigger picture" of our everyday life but I'm starting to miss the creativity of traditional scrapping.
> 
> Well, I hopped on here to finish the TR, but I'm a little tired so I'll finish it tomorrow.  Can you tell I'm procrastinating that last installment?   It kind of feels like the trip is ending all over again and the post-Disneyland blues will be taking over.  Sigh.



I like that we have more of your trip to look forward to.  

As for my tool, the matte finish is supposed to protect the rub ons.  Let's hope.  As for scrapbooking, I go for one 4-day weekend a year and crank out about 80 pages.  I *used* to be current with Disney vacations but not any more.  My sons are all scrapbooked up through high school graduation last year.  I do make mini-albums now and enjoy purchasing scrapbook supplies   So much to do, so little time.

Hope to see the final installment soon!


----------



## deejdigsdis

AlexJB said:


> Fantastic TR!



Thanks Alex. 



tksbaskets said:


> I like that we have more of your trip to look forward to.
> 
> As for my tool, the matte finish is supposed to protect the rub ons.  Let's hope.  As for scrapbooking, I go for one 4-day weekend a year and crank out about 80 pages.  I *used* to be current with Disney vacations but not any more.  My sons are all scrapbooked up through high school graduation last year.  I do make mini-albums now and enjoy purchasing scrapbook supplies   So much to do, so little time.
> 
> Hope to see the final installment soon!



80 pages!  Wow.  Your boys are lucky to have those histories.  Do they appreciate them yet? 

OK.  Here we go.  The final installment of my April 2010 Trip Report...

We hopped back over to Disneyland for our last couple of hours.  Our first order of business was to head over to Space Mountain and use our FPs.  I had to make a quick stop when we entered Disneyland.  I told my husband I'd just meet him over by Space.  When I finished up my little errand I was walking down Main Street.  My husband called.  I answered my phone and he said, "Look to your left."  I looked over and there he was, riding the trolley.  






He got off and we went over to Space.  It was so non-busy that they had the Fast Pass line blocked off.  It was around 1:30pm.  So strange.  Here's a picture with a Hidden Mickey that I posted earlier -- but the other one was a close-up.  Can you find it? 






I had to hit Pirates and Haunted Mansion one last time.  Typically Pirates is my last ride of a trip, but this time I reserved that honor for HM.  Just because this would be the last time for me to ride the REAL Haunted Mansion for who knows how long.  The overlay mad will be up when I go back in the fall.






No final HM pic, but I can still hear the "Hurrrry Baaaack....Hurrrrry Baaaack!"  Love that part.

Sigh.  Our last ride has been ridden.  Now I needed to head over to Pooh Corner to pick up some Tigger Tails for the kids while my husband snagged himself one last pretzel and a couple of big Mickey cookies from the bakery, also for the kids.  We were going to meet on the front porch.   I got 3 of the last 4 Tigger Tails on display and headed over to the front porch where I found DH gnawing on a Turkey Leg.   "Uhhhh...did you get the Mickey cookies?"  "This is as far as I got."   So I headed to the bakery and picked up the cookies.

PAUSE.  Let's see how I'm doing on MY LIST.  I only have mere minutes left in the park to check off anything that is still unchecked.

* Ride Haunted Mansion lots and lots of times.  {Well, I was hoping for at least 10 times, but I think I did 6.}  CHECK!

* Ride Jungle Cruise at night.  CHECK!

* Watch Aladdin before it goes away.  CHECK!

* Take pictures of Hidden Mickeys for DS10.  Didn't get as many as I wanted, but CHECK!

* Watch the Flag Retreat Ceremony.  {Watched it twice.} CHECK!

* Ride Tower of Terror.  {} CHECK! 

* Find Melvin, Buff and Max inside the Pooh ride.  CHECK!

* Spend a lot of time on Main Street, preferably the front porch.  CHECK, CHECK, and CHECK!

Oh wait.  The list said "sipping hot chocolate if I'm sitting there at night, eating ice cream if I'm sitting there during the day."  Sipped hot chocolate, so CHECK!  But...still needed to eat ice cream.  We had the bench, now I needed to go find the ice cream...  I headed over to Gibson Girl.    The line was way too long.  I never would have made it.  I thought, "No worries, I'll just go down Main Street to that little out-of-the-way Cone Shop."  I thought I was so clever.  I never see a line there.  I rounded the corner and .  It's closed! So so sad.  I trudged back to the front porch where DH was happily chewing on a Mickey Pretzel now.  I sat there and ate a Mickey Truffle that I picked up at Pooh Corner.  Not the same as ice cream, but it was chocolate so it wasn't a totally bad situation. 

A couple of last minute random Main Street pictures.











And my beloved front porch bench.  I can't believe I didn't think to get a better picture.  I had to crop this one.






We went down to Town Square and sat for a bit longer.  Goofy walked by and I realized I had NO character pictures!











Sigh.  Time to go.    We walked out of Disneyland at 3:05pm so we could catch the 3:20 shuttle back to the Hyatt.  Super Shuttle picked us up at 3:55.  One last picture out the shuttle window as we were being whisked off to the airport.






A nice last minute memory...even though it WAS Tower of Terror I was looking at. 

We got to SNA and were all checked in and waiting by our gate by 4:30, just 35 minutes after we were picked up at the Hyatt.  The post Disneyland blues were beginning to set in and I just wanted to go home and see my kids.  There was one thing that made our travel time go by faster.  We happened to have a lady that works in an office somewhere behind Toon Town on our flight.  She noticed my Disneyland shirt and struck up a conversation.  It was very interesting talking to her.  I wish I would have written down some of the interesting things she told us.  You know how you think you most certainly won't forget something because it's so interesting...but then you do.  I do remember her saying that the organ in the attic on the Haunted Mansion used to be in the old Submarine Voyage.  She told us about some warehouses where they keep all the stuff from old rides and I wondered how I could get my hands on an old Skyway bucket.   She talked about World of Color and how she wasn't happy with how they ended up working it all out, saying it wouldn't be a good set up for the tourists.  Her prediction was that it would be a mess.  This was over a month ago, so I'm sure there has been many a change made since she talked to us.  Another interesting thing was that she thanked us several times for going to Disneyland.  She even thanked me for buying the t-shirt I was wearing!  Anyway, it was fun to chat with her.  It kind of extended our Disney experience.

We got home in the wee hours of the morning, and received a great welcome from the boys when it was time to wake up for the day.  We gave them their treats.  The day began, DH went back to work, the older boys went to school, and I got the pictures off the camera and onto the computer.  DS4 ate some Mickey cheese for a snack.  He called me in.  "Hey Mom!  Look!  I made a Mickey!"  






And I guess that concludes this portion of the Trip Report.  Who knew I would have so much to say about 28 1/2 hours in the parks?!?  

Thanks for reading!  To be continued Fall 2010 if things pan out for the trip with my parents and sisters!


----------



## funkemorgan

Wow, what a great trip report! It's had me procrastinating at work for two days. Your April trip was just a few weeks before we went this year. It was nice to see your perspective. 
I am still in the post Disneyland depression but the good news is we have booked another trip for November! Yay.
I have a question for you. This could probably be answered in a diff forum but you seem like you're nice and wouldn't mind. 
We are going to Disneyland Nov 7-12 this year but we are also going the same dates in 2011. I wanted to buy an AP but figured it would expire as my next trip started. Can you buy park hopper passes and transfer them to an AP on the last day of using them? That way I could fit both trips in on one AP

Thanks!


----------



## deejdigsdis

funkemorgan said:


> Wow, what a great trip report! It's had me procrastinating at work for two days. Your April trip was just a few weeks before we went this year. It was nice to see your perspective.
> I am still in the post Disneyland depression but the good news is we have booked another trip for November! Yay.
> I have a question for you. This could probably be answered in a diff forum but you seem like you're nice and wouldn't mind.
> We are going to Disneyland Nov 7-12 this year but we are also going the same dates in 2011. I wanted to buy an AP but figured it would expire as my next trip started. Can you buy park hopper passes and transfer them to an AP on the last day of using them? That way I could fit both trips in on one AP
> 
> Thanks!



Thank you!  I'm so glad you enjoyed it.  When I'm missing Disneyland it's fun to come back and re-live the trip through the TR.  

Yay for November!  This is how the ticket thing worked for me:  I bought a 3-Day Park Hopper.  My first day of use was April 27th.  On my 3rd day, April 29th, I went to upgrade to an AP.  My AP has an expiration date of April 27, 2011.  It's good THROUGH the 27th.  I would guess that if you had Nov. 7th as your first day of use for your Park Hopper, and then upgraded on Nov. 12th, that your AP would be good through Nov. 7, 2011.  I only have this one experience to draw from, though.  I hope if I'm wrong someone will jump in and correct me so you don't get bad info.   Any way you could change dates so that second trip would be covered?  Have you been in Nov. before?  I just loved it.  We went later (Nov. 16 - 20) and the holiday stuff was in full swing.  I responded to someone on another thread about crowds at that time of year.  I thought it was interesting that the day time crowds were lower during our Nov. trip than our April trip, and the nighttime crowds were higher in our Nov. trip compared to our April trip.  I guess due to locals coming in to experience the amazing feeling of Christmas time at Disneyland. 

Any more questions?


----------



## Sherry E

Well, now that this portion of the TR has sadly come to an end...looks like it's time for you to jump in on the "Halloween at DL" super thread to start planning for your (hopeful) Fall trip!!  You know, at one time, the "Disney at Christmas" thread was waaaaay ahead of the Halloween thread in terms of number of views (Christmas was at 16,000 views and Halloween was at 2,000 views), but the Halloween thread has picked up some steam and is quickly closing the gap on Christmas!!  I think it's because the HalloweenTime details are beginning to come in now, so we all have something to chat about in addition to just posting photos.

Anyway, a few thoughts before I forget...

1.  I think that my favorite duck picture that you took (of them trotting over the bridge with the pink hearts on the right-hand side) should either go in the Spirit of DLR thread or the general daily DLR photo thread - or both.  It seems to capture the essence of both of those threads.

2.  I, too, had my doubts about Aladdin before seeing it in 2008.  I had heard so much about it and people on this board were telling me I would love it, so I decided to give it a try.  I figured, oh well, if worse comes to worst it will be a nice rest from the heat for a while.  But we ended up loving it!  I really think the Genie makes the whole show - and it's not just because he is funny, but because he spews out topical, current references to pop culture, politics and other things to keep the adults interested - and the material constantly changes depending on what's happening that week in the news.  When we saw it, the Genie was joking about "Tom" (everyone's friend) on MySpace and the congressional bailout, among many other things.  But I imagine he has thrown out many a Tiger Woods reference, probably stuff about "Balloon Boy" from last year, probably the BP oil spill, etc.  I am glad that Aladdin is sticking around for an undetermined period of time.  As much as I love Toy Story, I was thinking that the Toy Story musical was going to have some pretty tough shoes to fill when it took over for Aladdin.

3.  Count me in the club of people who was underwhelmed by the Carnation Cafe breakfast.  I mean, it wasn't terrible by any means.  It just wasn't great.  I really, really enjoy Carnation Cafe as a restaurant in general, because the location is so charming and quaint and the food is good.  But I much prefer the lunch/dinner menu (or even dessert only) over the breakfast food.  My friend was not keen on the breakfast, either.

4.  The funny thing is I totally recognize that tall, blonde waitress in your Carnation Cafe photo (she is taking someone's order in the background).  She has waited on us more times than I can count, for different meals at different times of day.  She is a stalwart at Carnation!!

5.  I forgot to mention in my list of things to look for at DLR (along with the weather vanes, etc.) the different popcorn-turning dudes in the various popcorn carts around DLR!!  I was reminded over in the Disney at Christmas thread when Marie posted a photo of the Santa popcorn-turner from the holiday season.  But I have seen others.  There's an Oogie Boogie popcorn dude near HMH (when it's HMH time at DL).  I have seen a clown somewhere (I forget where).  There is sort of an old-fashioned looking popcorn guy in a pin-striped shirt and a hat or vest somewhere.  I think there may be more, and they are themed to their specific areas!!

Anyway, great, detailed pictures and a great TR!!


----------



## funkemorgan

Any way you could change dates so that second trip would be covered?  Have you been in Nov. before?  I just loved it.  We went later (Nov. 16 - 20) and the holiday stuff was in full swing.  

Any more questions? [/QUOTE]

Thanks so much. I had already talked to DH about changing the dates b/c of the Christmas happenings so this fuels my fire! We were most concerned about crowds but if that's not much different from when we went in May then 
We've been to WDW in early November and the decorations were up but no events. Both times we've gone to DL we've gone in May. I LOVE the idea of seeing all the Christmas stuff but I am a little worried about liking the Haunted Mansion at that time of year. I Love Nightmare before Christmas but I love the Haunted Mansion just the way it is too!


----------



## tksbaskets

I loved going along on your trip report!  You have a wonderful writing style and just the right amount of photos (who doesn't like a story with great photos??)

Thanks for sharing.  I'm hoping you'll do another report in the fall


----------



## deejdigsdis

Sherry E said:


> Well, now that this portion of the TR has sadly come to an end...looks like it's time for you to jump in on the "Halloween at DL" super thread to start planning for your (hopeful) Fall trip!!  You know, at one time, the "Disney at Christmas" thread was waaaaay ahead of the Halloween thread in terms of number of views (Christmas was at 16,000 views and Halloween was at 2,000 views), but the Halloween thread has picked up some steam and is quickly closing the gap on Christmas!!  I think it's because the HalloweenTime details are beginning to come in now, so we all have something to chat about in addition to just posting photos.
> 
> Anyway, a few thoughts before I forget...
> 
> 1.  I think that my favorite duck picture that you took (of them trotting over the bridge with the pink hearts on the right-hand side) should either go in the Spirit of DLR thread or the general daily DLR photo thread - or both.  It seems to capture the essence of both of those threads.
> 
> 2.  I, too, had my doubts about Aladdin before seeing it in 2008.  I had heard so much about it and people on this board were telling me I would love it, so I decided to give it a try.  I figured, oh well, if worse comes to worst it will be a nice rest from the heat for a while.  But we ended up loving it!  I really think the Genie makes the whole show - and it's not just because he is funny, but because he spews out topical, current references to pop culture, politics and other things to keep the adults interested - and the material constantly changes depending on what's happening that week in the news.  When we saw it, the Genie was joking about "Tom" (everyone's friend) on MySpace and the congressional bailout, among many other things.  But I imagine he has thrown out many a Tiger Woods reference, probably stuff about "Balloon Boy" from last year, probably the BP oil spill, etc.  I am glad that Aladdin is sticking around for an undetermined period of time.  As much as I love Toy Story, I was thinking that the Toy Story musical was going to have some pretty tough shoes to fill when it took over for Aladdin.
> 
> 3.  Count me in the club of people who was underwhelmed by the Carnation Cafe breakfast.  I mean, it wasn't terrible by any means.  It just wasn't great.  I really, really enjoy Carnation Cafe as a restaurant in general, because the location is so charming and quaint and the food is good.  But I much prefer the lunch/dinner menu (or even dessert only) over the breakfast food.  My friend was not keen on the breakfast, either.
> 
> 4.  The funny thing is I totally recognize that tall, blonde waitress in your Carnation Cafe photo (she is taking someone's order in the background).  She has waited on us more times than I can count, for different meals at different times of day.  She is a stalwart at Carnation!!
> 
> 5.  I forgot to mention in my list of things to look for at DLR (along with the weather vanes, etc.) the different popcorn-turning dudes in the various popcorn carts around DLR!!  I was reminded over in the Disney at Christmas thread when Marie posted a photo of the Santa popcorn-turner from the holiday season.  But I have seen others.  There's an Oogie Boogie popcorn dude near HMH (when it's HMH time at DL).  I have seen a clown somewhere (I forget where).  There is sort of an old-fashioned looking popcorn guy in a pin-striped shirt and a hat or vest somewhere.  I think there may be more, and they are themed to their specific areas!!
> 
> Anyway, great, detailed pictures and a great TR!!



Thanks Sherry!  And thanks for the comments on the duck picture.  I was hoping to get a better picture but they kept moving!   It's a little intimidating posting photos on that main photography thread.  There are some great photographers over there, with awesome cameras.  

Can you believe that I've already forgotten the Genie jokes?  Oh wait -- I do remember something about Larry King, and another about Kate from "Jon and Kate Plus 8."  I just can't remember the jokes!

You've given me a new mission for my next trip...scouting out the popcorn-turning dudes.  Except I'll skip the clown one.  I'm SO not a fan of clowns.   I think my fear dates back to an old Little House on the Prairie episode I saw when I was younger.  A man disguised himself as a clown and attacked a girl in a barn.  Not very Little House on the Prairie-ish.



funkemorgan said:


> Thanks so much. I had already talked to DH about changing the dates b/c of the Christmas happenings so this fuels my fire! We were most concerned about crowds but if that's not much different from when we went in May then
> We've been to WDW in early November and the decorations were up but no events. Both times we've gone to DL we've gone in May. I LOVE the idea of seeing all the Christmas stuff but I am a little worried about liking the Haunted Mansion at that time of year. I Love Nightmare before Christmas but I love the Haunted Mansion just the way it is too!



I hope it works out for you!  If you love Nightmare Before Christmas then I would guess you'd enjoy the Haunted Mansion Holiday layover.  I've never seen the movie.  I'm such a sucker for nostalgia and things staying the same (that are just fine the way they are) -- for me the layover is an impostor.   But everything else going on in the park holiday-wise more than makes up for that.  The "snow" is so magical to me and I love the constant playing of the Christmas music.



tksbaskets said:


> I loved going along on your trip report!  You have a wonderful writing style and just the right amount of photos (who doesn't like a story with great photos??)
> 
> Thanks for sharing.  I'm hoping you'll do another report in the fall



Thanks again for joining me on my trip down Disneyland Memory Lane!  I thought I probably threw in a few too many photos, but that's my favorite part of others' Trip Reports so I went a little wild.  Looking forward to hearing about your trip to WDW later this year!


----------



## newrygirl

delete


----------



## Minnie Sue Oz

Hi! Well, I just wanted to thank you..................for all the wonderful photos, for all the details that we sometimes take for granted, but most of all for creating even more excitement and anticipation for our upcoming trip!

I too am breaking a 12 year drought.................we have so may things in common, I found myself agreeing with you and nodding my head and laughing right along with your posts! HM is my favourite ride also, so I am now very keen to ride it with the overlay and see what I think. We actually watched The Nightmare Before Christmas not so long ago, and I was not a fan. I will try to keep an open mind  although I am going to miss the hitchhikers and the messages.

I am very much looking forward to reading your next instalment, and I will most definitely be doing our TR when we return.
We will be in the USA for one whole month and are staying for Christmas!

So, thanks again and my DD and I can't wait to try one of those Tigger tails!!!

Cheers


----------



## deejdigsdis

Minnie Sue Oz said:


> Hi! Well, I just wanted to thank you..................for all the wonderful photos, for all the details that we sometimes take for granted, but most of all for creating even more excitement and anticipation for our upcoming trip!
> 
> I too am breaking a 12 year drought.................we have so may things in common, I found myself agreeing with you and nodding my head and laughing right along with your posts! HM is my favourite ride also, so I am now very keen to ride it with the overlay and see what I think. We actually watched The Nightmare Before Christmas not so long ago, and I was not a fan. I will try to keep an open mind  although I am going to miss the hitchhikers and the messages.
> 
> I am very much looking forward to reading your next instalment, and I will most definitely be doing our TR when we return.
> We will be in the USA for one whole month and are staying for Christmas!
> 
> So, thanks again and my DD and I can't wait to try one of those Tigger tails!!!
> 
> Cheers



Aw, you're welcome!  Thank you for your kind words.   Wow, a whole month in the USA!  I hope you have a great trip and I will be on the lookout for your TR.  I've been thinking that I should watch "The Nightmare Before Christmas" before my Oct. trip, just so the holiday overlay in HM would at least make sense to me.  We'll see.  And by the way, the Tigger Tails recently changed!  They are no longer like the ones pictured in my Trip Report.  Instead of the orange-flavored chocolate, they are covered in orange-colored sugar.  I don't know if they still have orange flavoring to them or not.  There are pictures in some recent posts in the Dining Reviews thread.  They don't look nearly as good to me.  Anyway, thanks for reading.


----------



## travelmel

deejdigsdis said:


> Yes, I waited until no one was around before I took pics inside the restroom.  And yes, I felt a little silly taking pics inside the restroom.



Amazing trip report.. I really enjoyed it   You are a fantastic photographer! I am amazed at the quality of your photo's from a camera that you said cost, what, $200?  Wow, I wish I would have made that choice. We got the Cannon SI3 or something and it absolutely REEKS compared to your shots. And, I believe we paid almost $400 for it. Sad.   I went to the high tech consumer sites and made all the comparison charts and .... *sigh*  I love your pics and camera. Thank you so much for taking and sharing


----------



## travelmel

Minnie Sue Oz said:


> Hi! Well, I just wanted to thank you..................for all the wonderful photos, for all the details that we sometimes take for granted, but most of all for creating even more excitement and anticipation for our upcoming trip!
> 
> I too am breaking a 12 year drought.................we have so may things in common, I found myself agreeing with you and nodding my head and laughing right along with your posts! HM is my favourite ride also, so I am now very keen to ride it with the overlay and see what I think. We actually watched The Nightmare Before Christmas not so long ago, and I was not a fan. I will try to keep an open mind  although I am going to miss the hitchhikers and the messages.
> 
> Cheers



I am not a fan of change AT ALL (don't get me started on Johnny Depp invading the classically brilliant PotC ride SIGH)... but I have to say that the overlay on the HM is beautiful. I wasn't a huge fan of the movie but have grown fonder of it since.... also, I'm not 100% sure but I think the hitchhikers are exactly the same with the overlay. I don't think you will be disappointed. The movie soundtrack, BTW, is really fun and catchy after you've heard it a few times.. my kids love it TO DEATH. Enjoy!


----------



## deejdigsdis

travelmel said:


> Amazing trip report.. I really enjoyed it   You are a fantastic photographer! I am amazed at the quality of your photo's from a camera that you said cost, what, $200?  Wow, I wish I would have made that choice. We got the Cannon SI3 or something and it absolutely REEKS compared to your shots. And, I believe we paid almost $400 for it. Sad.   I went to the high tech consumer sites and made all the comparison charts and .... *sigh*  I love your pics and camera. Thank you so much for taking and sharing



WOW!  Thank you so much! Not sure if I've ever been referred to as a "photographer" before.   I know nothing about photography.  I really enjoy a great photograph and think, "I wish I knew how to do that.." but then reality kicks in and I realize I don't think I have the patience to learn.  If I don't have the patience to actually sit down and read the manual that came with my point and shoot camera, I doubt I would have the patience to focus and learn the necessary photography techniques to justify the cost of getting a nice camera.  Who knows... maybe someday.

Anyway, another picture to share...

We are rearranging the kids' sleeping arrangements.  DS4 has been saying for months..."Mom, why are there 2 dudes in your bedroom {referring to me and my husband!} and 2 dudes in {DS7 and DS10} room, and only 1 dude in my room?  I want 2 dudes, too."  More recently it has been, "Mom, why are there 2 peeps in your room, 2 peeps in my bros' room, and only 1 peep in my room?  When can there be another peep in my room?"  Well, given that there isn't another baby on the horizon, we decided to switch the boys around.  DS4 is moving in with DS7, and DS10 will take DS4's old room.  It needed a new paint job, though.  I painted it yellow when DS4 was a baby.  It was overdue for something more older boy-ish.  DS10 picked out a bright blue color and we began painting last week.  One day my mind was on something _other_ than getting the job done.  Hmmmm...






Can't wait!  It's really sneaking up on me.


----------



## deejdigsdis

How about this for a blast from the past... August 1979.  Kind of creepy.






Well, I should be packing.  I should be over the top excited.  I should be counting down the days.  I always know what my countdown is -- but that's not the case this time.  I hadn't even realized I'd hit single digits.  My thoughts are consumed with wondering why I am feeling numbness in my feet, that has moved to my legs, that has moved to my right arm, that has moved to my lower back, that moved into my chin for a brief moment yesterday and into my lips for a brief moment this morning.  None of it is constant by any means.  It hasn't been debilitating in any way.  But it has been scary.  MRI is tomorrow.


----------



## travelmel

deejdigsdis said:


> How about this for a blast from the past... August 1979.  Kind of creepy.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I should be packing.  I should be over the top excited.  I should be counting down the days.  I always know what my countdown is -- but that's not the case this time.  I hadn't even realized I'd hit single digits.  My thoughts are consumed with wondering why I am feeling numbness in my feet, that has moved to my legs, that has moved to my right arm, that has moved to my lower back, that moved into my chin for a brief moment yesterday and into my lips for a brief moment this morning.  None of it is constant by any means.  It hasn't been debilitating in any way.  But it has been scary.  MRI is tomorrow.



That picture is awesome!  I hope your MRI goes incredibly well and that you are clear to enjoy yourself planning and countdown as previously planned!


----------



## deejdigsdis

travelmel said:


> That picture is awesome!  I hope your MRI goes incredibly well and that you are clear to enjoy yourself planning and countdown as previously planned!



Thank You.  Now the waiting game begins...  I am leaving tomorrow to spend a few days with my husband's family before heading to DL with my mom and sisters, so I will be getting the MRI results while I am gone.  Today is the best I've felt since this whole thing started.

In the spirit of Halloween...another creepy photo...






Yeah, I know it's not technically a Halloween picture, but Minnie sure does look scary in this parade back in 1979!  Or maybe it was 1976???


----------



## deejdigsdis

Well, I'm back.  Hard to believe that yesterday I was doing this:






Any guesses as to what I'm actually doing? 

Part 3 of my 3 trips in 12 months is coming up...


----------



## deejdigsdis

No guesses???

OK, here are a few more clues:
















Anyway, I'm sitting here drowning my post-Disneyland blues in the last of my Mickey Head Truffles.  I want to get my trip down while it is still somewhat fresh in my mind.  For Part 1 (Ending My 13 Year Disneyland Drought --  Nov. 2009) and Part 2 (Celebrating Our 11th Wedding Anniversary 4+ Years Late -- April 2010) I jotted down notes here and there during the trips.  I also took pictures here and there...not with the intent to print them out, but rather for the purpose of reminding me of little things that I didn't want to forget.  This trip I didn't take the time to do those things and I am so regretting it.  I guess I took extra pics to help me remember to mention certain things, but I didn't write down a single thing.  My little notebook I tucked inside my purse is still fresh as a daisy.  So -- I'm going to have to rely on my memory and the pictures I came home with. 

OK...so how did this trip come about?  Back on Nov. 20, 2009 I was in line for Nemo with my family.  It was the first time we'd taken our kids to Disneyland, and my first visit in more than 13 years.  So here we were, our last night, that "I have to walk away from Disneyland tonight for the last time in who knows how long" pit in my stomach, growing with each passing minute.  (OK, that sounds a little dramatic.  But - ugh - that horrible feeling that you'll soon be passing through the tunnel for the last time...it deserves a little drama.)  OK, so we're standing in line.  I quickly texted my sister, asking her if there was ANY way she would be able to leave her busy retail manager job for a few days within the next year so we could go to Disneyland together.  I was just desperate to have a plan to come back.  It's easier to walk away when you know you'll be coming back.  I didn't really need to know specifics.  I just needed to know it would happen.  Within the next year.  So of course she's all over the idea.  I ponder upgrading my 4-day hopper to an AP to put that plan in motion.











(Yeah, I know those pictures from my childhood visits have nothing to do with what I'm currently talking about, but too many words and no pictures is boring to me.)

Back to pondering the AP... my practical side took over and decided not to fork out the extra $90 or $100 to upgrade.  Just in case it didn't pan out.  I would have been kicking myself if that happened, given my frugal nature.  I also realized I didn't have my ID with me, so I couldn't have done it anyway.  No time to go back to the hotel and get it.  Now I'm kicking myself for NOT upgrading at that time.  Given my frugal nature and all, and how the year has panned out Disneyland-wise.

So...I didn't upgrade.  Fast forward to April 2010.  I went on a short mid-week getaway with my husband.  (Details earlier in the TR)  I upgraded my 3-day park hopper at that time (paid a total of $263 for my Deluxe AP) because the wheels were in motion for an October trip with my parents and my 2 sisters.

Photo Relief:





Fast forward to October 2010.  The trip is a go for my mom (age 71) and my 2 sisters (ages 48 and 36).  I am the middle sister at age 38.  (Eeewww.  I haven't actually written - or typed - that out before.)  My dad at age 77 felt he was too old to go.  We fought him on that point for a while, but he didn't budge.  So it turned into a girls' trip.  A much needed girls' trip at that.  The last time my mom and sisters and I were all together was more than 14 years ago.  Yes, 14 years ago.  Due to some falling-out stuff between my 2 sisters, but we'll leave it at that.  The good news is they patched things up a few months ago.  Funny -- this trip was planned back in January or February, for all of us girls to go in October.  They were still on the outs when the initial plans were made.  Ah...the magic of Disneyland.   And another thing... the last time the 4 of us were altogether more than 14 years ago?  That was at Disneyland. 






Sorry for the book.  I'm sure no one cares how this trip came about.  The main reason I do these TRs is to get the details down before I forget.  Then, when I print out my pictures and scrapbook them, or just put them in an album with pocket pages, I can come back here and read little details that I might have forgotten.  A good way to fill in the gaps.  Like right now I should probably say that my sister ate fudge off of Main Street.  Yes, right off of Main Street.  All 4 of us were plopped on the curb in front of Blue Ribbon Bakery, each with a fork in hand, sharing a tray of chocolate fudge - no nuts.  Just digging in.  I dropped some on the street in front of me, didn't plan on eating it, and my sister reached over with her fork and picked it up.  And ate it.  And the rest of us laughed.  That's something I want to always remember about this trip.  I didn't write that down in my little notebook, and I know I didn't get a picture of it, but it's something I want to remember.  There, it's down in my little TR memory bank that I can access later.  A memory never to be forgotten.

OK, from here on out there will be less talk and more pictures.


----------



## Sherry E

So I'm guessing Snow White broke down yesterday and you had to get out and walk?  Is that what the photos depict?

Okay, I'm following along anyway, of course, but I have one question and I'm dying to know now (because it may be a while before we get to the end of the TR).  I asked Tksbaskets the same thing when she recently returned from her first-ever DLR Halloween trip.

Now that you've done both Halloween Time and Christmas Time at DLR and can directly compare - and I know how much you enjoyed Christmas time - would you say you enjoy both seasons at DLR equally in terms of decor, treats and overall atmosphere, or would you say that one season has an advantage over the other?

I skipped Halloween Time this year.  I had planned to go, but it just got to be too difficult for me to get there and make it happen (the perils of not having a car).  I am sad about missing it - it feels weird to not go this year after going for 3 Halloweens in a row - BUT I feel like I am not missing anything and I can deal with going again in 2011.  In fact, it may be bigger and better in 2011.

However, my Christmas at DLR 2010 trip is on track for a December 12 launch date and I feel like I cannot miss that because it's too important to me.

So I guess I am asking, if you were only able to go to DLR for Halloween or Christmas again and had to choose between the two, which would you choose?  I ask because I know there are lots of folks on this board who prefer Halloween as a holiday and as a season at DLR more than Christmas, so you never know which way the popular opinion will go!


----------



## deejdigsdis

Sherry E said:


> So I'm guessing Snow White broke down yesterday and you had to get out and walk?  Is that what the photos depict?
> 
> Okay, I'm following along anyway, of course, but I have one question and I'm dying to know now (because it may be a while before we get to the end of the TR).  I asked Tksbaskets the same thing when she recently returned from her first-ever DLR Halloween trip.
> 
> Now that you've done both Halloween Time and Christmas Time at DLR and can directly compare - and I know how much you enjoyed Christmas time - would you say you enjoy both seasons at DLR equally in terms of decor, treats and overall atmosphere, or would you say that one season has an advantage over the other?
> 
> I skipped Halloween Time this year.  I had planned to go, but it just got to be too difficult for me to get there and make it happen (the perils of not having a car).  I am sad about missing it - it feels weird to not go this year after going for 3 Halloweens in a row - BUT I feel like I am not missing anything and I can deal with going again in 2011.  In fact, it may be bigger and better in 2011.
> 
> However, my Christmas at DLR 2010 trip is on track for a December 12 launch date and I feel like I cannot miss that because it's too important to me.
> 
> So I guess I am asking, if you were only able to go to DLR for Halloween or Christmas again and had to choose between the two, which would you choose?  I ask because I know there are lots of folks on this board who prefer Halloween as a holiday and as a season at DLR more than Christmas, so you never know which way the popular opinion will go!



Yay Sherry!  I'm so glad you popped in.  I was hoping I wouldn't be talking to myself the whole time. 

 And you are correct!  Snow White did break down and we got out and walked.  More on that later.

Since you brought up the 2 seasons... this was just weird:






It was just odd.  I know they have to do things like that.  There is no way to transform all of Disneyland into a wintry Christmas wonderland overnight.  But it is a little distracting in some ways.

On to answer your question.  If I had to choose a Halloween Trip OR a Christmas Trip, which would I choose.  Christmas -- hands down.  I loved this trip.  I loved all the fall and Halloween decor.  I loved Mickey's Halloween Party.  But...it was very easy to forget that it was Halloween Time.  As you've pointed out so many times, Christmas Time at Disneyland is so much more immersive and all-encompassing.  It feels like Christmas in other areas besides Main Street and Big Thunder Ranch.  One of my favorite things about Christmas Time was the constant Christmas music that was playing.  Loved it.  But it felt like Christmas all over the place.  It's not the same with Halloween.  The current plan is to go back in 2 years.  I would like to go in November again when Christmas is in full swing, but my 10 year old son really wants to ride Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy and go trick-or-treating at Disneyland.  So we'll see.  Oh - what did tksbaskets say?  I was excited for her one day Halloween adventure.  Did she report back in the Halloween thread?  It's been a while since I've made it in there.

I'm a bit behind (OK, a lot behind) on the Halloween thread and your TR, but the last I read you were thinking of going on Friday Oct. 22nd and your friend (who has been a bit interesting) was planning to meet up with you for the party -- and maybe Goofy's?  Anyway, I need to get caught up on your goings-on!  I am very happy to hear about an actual December date, though.    Will this be a solo adventure?  Oh, I hope it all works out!  I'm sure you've got the details in your TR so I'll check over there.


----------



## Sherry E

deejdigsdis said:


> Yay Sherry!  I'm so glad you popped in.  I was hoping I wouldn't be talking to myself the whole time.
> 
> And you are correct!  Snow White did break down and we got out and walked.  More on that later.
> 
> Since you brought up the 2 seasons... this was just weird:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was just odd.  I know they have to do things like that.  There is no way to transform all of Disneyland into a wintry Christmas wonderland overnight.  But it is a little distracting in some ways.
> 
> On to answer your question.  If I had to choose a Halloween Trip OR a Christmas Trip, which would I choose.  Christmas -- hands down.  I loved this trip.  I loved all the fall and Halloween decor.  I loved Mickey's Halloween Party.  But...it was very easy to forget that it was Halloween Time.  As you've pointed out so many times, Christmas Time at Disneyland is so much more immersive and all-encompassing.  It feels like Christmas in other areas besides Main Street and Big Thunder Ranch.  One of my favorite things about Christmas Time was the constant Christmas music that was playing.  Loved it.  But it felt like Christmas all over the place.  It's not the same with Halloween.  The current plan is to go back in 2 years.  I would like to go in November again when Christmas is in full swing, but my 10 year old son really wants to ride Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy and go trick-or-treating at Disneyland.  So we'll see.  Oh - what did tksbaskets say?  I was excited for her one day Halloween adventure.  Did she report back in the Halloween thread?  It's been a while since I've made it in there.
> 
> I'm a bit behind (OK, a lot behind) on the Halloween thread and your TR, but the last I read you were thinking of going on Friday Oct. 22nd and your friend (who has been a bit interesting) was planning to meet up with you for the party -- and maybe Goofy's?  Anyway, I need to get caught up on your goings-on!  I am very happy to hear about an actual December date, though.    Will this be a solo adventure?  Oh, I hope it all works out!  I'm sure you've got the details in your TR so I'll check over there.



Hello!  Ooooh...I love that holiday candy corn photo!  You should post that picture on our Christmas thread - we are all starved for any photos of the new holiday season over there!!

It's funny because in the 'real world,' I definitely think there should be more of a separation of holidays.  Sometimes Valentine's Day stuff hits the shelves before we have even reached the New Year.  Sometimes Easter things are put out before Valentine's Day happens.  Halloween candy usually appears when it's still the peak of summer!  And we all know that signs of Christmas begin to show up very early.  It's hard to tell which holidays are happening when, and I think many people feel the pressure to buy 'stuff' when they see it.

But, because I absolutely adore Christmas time - and I don't have the same pressures associated with it as other people do (to buy, cook, bake, shop - or even decorate if I don't want to) - I don't mind seeing signs of it in DLR early.  I think I kind of suspend disbelief in DLR in that I buy into the whole fantasy aspect of the entire resort, and I can sort of go along with a storyline in which holidays can co-exist together.  In fact, I wish they had a land that celebrated all the different holidays in one place!

Don't get me wrong - I would think it was very odd if they suddenly wheeled out the giant Christmas tree and put it right next to the giant Mickey pumpkin.  That would be a bit much.  But I like to see little signs of Christmas approaching here and there, like the snow on the Castle or whatever.

Tksbaskets said the same thing you said - she enjoyed Halloween Time but if she had to make a choice to go to DLR during only one season, it would be Christmas Time, hands down.  Tdashgirl also said a similar thing.  Flitterific (in the Halloween thread) just commented on how Halloween Time wasn't quite as magical as what she envisioned, but she had fun.  So I think there are many of us who agree - Halloween Time is fun and we're glad DLR does something for Halloween, but...compared to what they do for the holiday season, it pales in comparison.

As you said, it's easy to forget it is Halloween Time at DLR.  You can walk for long stretches of time and not see/hear/smell a single sign of Halloween Time - and it was even this way last year, when they still had Candy Corn Acres in DCA.  The fact that they removed CCA from DCA has only made things seem less Halloween-like to me.  I think that DLR could really do so much more with it - I'm sure they have the money for it - but I guess that Halloween Time is not a 'big' enough holiday to really go all out for.  It seemed like they were building it up slowly, each year, and then suddenly they scaled it down again this year.  At least, if they were going to remove all traces of Halloween from DCA, they could add in extra stuff in DL.  Stick the giant Candy Corn in ToonTown or something.  It's just not immersive enough for me.  I like to feel like the entire Resort - hotels, shops, restaurants, both parks, DTD, all of it - is celebrating the season, whatever it is.  I don't want to feel like it's Halloween or Christmas in one park, but not in the rest of the resort!!  It takes me out of the experience when I walk out of DL and into a hotel and there is not a single pumpkin image anywhere!

Yep, my friend who was being "interesting" (good word for it) said she wanted to go to the MHP and meet me at Goofy's (even though I only asked her to meet me at Goofy's), and then about a week later she decided she couldn't go because she was going to be working too much overtime.  So I was going to go solo - I had resigned myself to a solo day trip and I had the money saved up and all that.  I was even going to do the MHP solo.  But I kept thinking that if I went ahead and did that, I would be forced to only do a one-day holiday trip because of the fact that I would be using up all my funds.

And then I got a nifty PIN code offer for the PPH from DLR - it's on par with what some AP rates are for December.  So I took that as a 'sign' that I should skip Halloween Time this year and make Christmas time my main focus, with a multi-night stay at the PPH, which I haven't been able to do since 2008!  I don't know if I will be solo or if any friends will come to meet me.  I'm proceeding as though I am going solo and whatever happens happens.  Either way, I will have a blast and be thrilled to be there!


Anyway, I am looking forward to the rest of your TR!


----------



## deejdigsdis

I've been a little slow getting started.  I got home around 1am Saturday morning.  DS7 was looking a little ill around 11am as he lounged on the couch.  I kind of knew something was up with him...he was still sleeping at 10:30am.  Anyway, I had just barely finished eating my bowl of Special K when I looked up and noticed he was about to lose his breakfast.  Which consisted of a glass of purple grape juice.  I rushed over to him and shoved my empty cereal bowl in front of his face.  Just in time -- good catch, mom.   So I've got 2 sick boys who are home from school today.  They are watching a show now, so let's get this started...

Sunday October 24th.  I had already been gone from home for a few days now.  I spent 3 days with my husband's mom and his 2 sisters.  I went straight from that to 6 days with my mom and 2 sisters.  So here we are, the 4 of us girls, making our way to Anaheim.  My mom will just be "Mom" -- and my older sister will be known as M48 (cuz her name starts with M and she's 48 years old, in case anyone needed an explanation. ) and my younger sister will be known as D36.  It was a very exciting time.  Like I mentioned, it had been 14 years.  Having Disneyland to talk about made the 4 hour drive from my sister's house go by very quickly.

It won't be long now...






Getting even closer...






We stayed at HoJo.  Just can't beat that AP rate of $69/per night in Building 2.  I've only stayed at HoJo once.  That was last November with the family.  We were in a Kids' Suite in Building 1 and absolutely loved it.  I know the freeway noise is an issue for some, but it wasn't a problem for us.  So Building 2...






We checked in around 3:30 and got settled into our bottom floor room.  One of the sink drains was broken.  Well, the plug thing just stayed down.  I went over to the office to get 2 more key cards and let them know about the drain.  They said they would send someone in the morning after we left for the day.  (They did and all was fine.)  

I bought everyone's park hoppers online from getawaytoday and I wanted to walk over to Disneyland and get the tickets so that come Monday morning we could just sail on in.   Getting the tickets was a breeze.  I've used both lastminutetravel and getawaytoday now, and haven't had a problem with either.  There wasn't a line at the ticket booth.  For getawaytoday tix you just hand them your ID.  You don't need to give them any kind of voucher or receipt.  (For park tickets anyway -- not sure about other things like character meals purchased through them.)

So after taking a picture of each ticket (tip I learned here on the DIS, just in case you lose them), we just had to go check out the character pumpkins over the turnstiles.






Don't you love Minnie's bow made out of leaves?  

Looking longingly through the gates before walking back to HoJo...






You know, going back to Disneyland after a 6 MONTH drought is very different from going back after a 13 YEAR drought for me.  I also realized that going in first thing in the morning is so much more magical for me than going in later in the day.  Just an observation I made this trip.  I was excited to get back to HoJo after picking up the tickets and just get a good night's rest before our grand entrance Monday morning.  I picked up some take-out from Mimi's on the way back.  I need to mention that I was VERY disappointed that their Greek salad I enjoyed several times a year ago was no longer on the menu.  So sad.  I got a pasta dish instead.  Good...but I enjoyed the salad more.  After dinner I checked in with my husband and kids.  My 3 boys promptly reported to me that they had ice cream for dinner and hot dogs for dessert.  Nice.

This brings us to the end of our travel day.  We went to bed with plans to leave at 7:15 for an 8:00 opening.  I figured this would be easy enough.  Afterall, during my growing up years my mom would have 6 kids ready to go to Disneyland for an 8am opening, donning her 70s pantsuit and heels.  We didn't take breaks and we'd stay until the park closed at 1am.  But she's 71 years old now, so we'll see...


----------



## deejdigsdis

I have a feeling that this won't be a very productive TR day.  At about 3am my youngest son, the only child who isn't sick, came in to our room and tried to take one of my pillows.  I asked him what he was doing and he said, "I hiccuped and my pillow got dirty."  Hmmmmm.  That sounded suspicious.  I went into his room and confirmed my suspicions that he was now officially sick as well.  I went back into my room, where he had already crawled into my bed.   I had him get out and then I led him to the bathroom, where he proceeded to "hiccup and get the bathroom floor dirty."  Anyway, I was up all night with that.  

For now I'll just post a few random window display pictures.  I looooooove the window displays at Disneyland and always come home wishing I had taken more pictures of them.  Enjoy!


----------



## deejdigsdis

So the plan was to leave HoJo at 7:15 for an 8:00 opening.  That was the plan.  Things were looking good, we seemed on track to leave by 7:15.  You know how those last 10 minutes seem to go by in like 1 minute?  That's kind of what happened.  We actually were on our way at 7:40.  Everyone was very apologetic that we were getting a later-than-wanted start, but no worries.  I decided long ago when trip plans were just beginning that one of the keys to making this a happy trip would be...FLEXIBILITY.  (That's DS7's teacher's motto, by the way...FLEXIBILITY.  If it works for a class of 2nd graders, it can work for 4 adult women. )  With everyone having different priorities, expectations, etc. etc., I think a lot of headaches, stress and frustration were avoided by just being flexible.

So we're off to Disneyland for our first full day!  I felt like a kid again.  I played the mom role in Part 1, the wife role in Part 2, and now I was playing the daughter/sister role in Part 3.  And it was fun!  

It had rained during the night, so things looked a little drizzly as we entered.






About my pictures... I took a lot while I was walking this time around.  I didn't want to hold everyone up by stopping every 2 feet to take a picture.  (They were in no way making me feel like I was holding them up...it's just me.)  So there are going to be some pictures that look like I was on the go because I _was_ on the go.   Not that I do a whole lot of "setting up" a shot anyway with my Point and Shoot camera, but I at least like to balance my hand and try to keep things steady.

We arrived at the turnstiles and I was pleasantly surprised at the lack of lines.  There were less than 10 people in front of us when we got in line at 7:55.






I loved seeing the little flickering lights in the character pumpkins.  A fantastic detail that just doesn't come across in still pics. 











Everyone has their own "moment" when they *KNOW* they are at Disneyland.  When I was a kid it would be when we'd walk into the huge parking lot that seemed neverending.  The excitement and anticipation building as we'd head toward the ticket booths, my mom or sister running ahead so they could film everyone else (with one of those huge video cameras perched on their shoulder).  Of course that moment of knowing is long gone.  For some it is when they hear that magical sound when their ticket is scanned.  I love that sound, but it isn't something from my childhood, so it's not quite my "_Now_ I'm here moment."  This, my dear lurkers - and Sherry  -, is my moment when I know I'm there:






When I see this sign before walking through the tunnel.  Does anyone else take a picture of this sign every time they go?  Maybe my "now I'm here" moment will be different next time, but for this trip...this is what gave me THE feeling.


----------



## deejdigsdis

We're in.  We stepped into that magical realm that is Disneyland.  It will quickly be evident that any DISboards tips I've gotten for what to do those first 2 hours don't come into play.  There was no walking with purpose to Peter Pan or mad dashes to get FPs for Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy.  I noticed on my last trip that a priority for me is to just soak it all in.  A couple of days into this trip -- as we were sitting on the front porch eating muffins and watching the people fly down Main Street -- we were discussing our favorite areas of Disneyland.  My favorite area is Main Street.  Most definitely Main Street.  D36 mentioned that when we were kids, Main Street was just something we passed to get to Space Mountain.  Well, that has changed.  It isn't about rushing from ride to ride for me anymore.  It's more about enjoying the atmosphere of "leaving today and entering a world of ... yesterday."  

Moving on.  The plan was for D36 to get a locker while I took a few pictures on Main Street.
















Not sure what's going on under the tarp.











I absolutely love the garland in this display.  Very old-school.  (I bought that mug in the bottom left corner, by the way. )






I headed over to get FPs for Indy.  I wanted our first major ride to be one that all 4 of us could do.  Just wasn't sure what my mom at age 71 - almost 72 - would be able to handle.  She said she could do Indy, so Indy it was.

On the way over, I noticed Chef Oscar scurrying around in Carnation Cafe so I had to get a quick picture.






We met him when we had lunch there last November and he was such a cute little delightful man.   When my husband and I went back in April and ate breakfast at CC, Chef Oscar was on vacation so we missed him.  I wasn't sure if I'd catch another glimpse of him later during this trip, so I took this on-the-go picture.  (Little did I know...he would be checking my hand for a ring the next day at lunch.  Yeah, I have pictures. )

Continuing on to get the Indy FPs...






Did I mention I was pleasantly surprised with the low crowds?  More like non-existent crowds.

Heading back to Main Street to meet up with everyone else.  A couple shots of Tiki Room stuff.











More later.


----------



## deejdigsdis

More window displays...
















One of my very favorite things I saw while window shopping:






Loved these flowers over by the lockers






Ahhh...remnants of the rain...











It was 8:30 by this time.  (Sheesh.  I'm only 30 minutes into Day 1 of 5...this is going to take forever.)  We made our way toward Main Street station so we could take the train full circle -- our traditional first ride at Disneyland.  As we were walking over there we saw all sorts of characters out and about with practically no lines -- just 1 or 2 or 3 people.  So -- being the flexible ladies we are -- we got some character pics before hopping aboard the train.  We got pics with Pinocchio first.  We must have appeared somewhat excited and energized.  The handler said, "Boy, we sure can tell who had their Starbucks this morning..."  We informed him, "Nope.  Not us.  This is just us in our natural state of starting a day at Disneyland."   Up next was Alice and Mad Hatter.  (Does anyone else just want to pinch his nose? )  Across Town Square we saw Goofy and headed his way.  While we were standing in line Mickey made an entrance.






We noticed Pinocchio's handler is now Mickey's handler.

Mickey on the go...






Love Goofy's skeleton costume.  (Does anyone else just want to pull on those whiskers?  What is it with me... )






While getting our group pic with Mickey, M48 turned and kissed his cheek right when the photo was taken.  We couldn't tell if Mickey began to act embarrassed or disgusted or what.  He wiped off his cheek and then kind of hid his face in a corner.  We decided he was trying to tell us that he only has room for kisses from Minnie.  M48 apologized and he turned back toward her.  All in fun of course. 






One more picture before getting on the train.






We were the only ones waiting at the station.  We asked about riding the Lilly Belle, as we had seen the car when we walked into the park.  The CM in the station said to check back later.  Specifically, check back when the sun comes out.  I thought that was an odd response. 






Our train pulls in...











We chatted with a nice Disneyland Railroad CM.  I asked her about park capacity -- what that really meant, numbers-wise.  I didn't get a straight answer.  She described all the different levels of the park reaching capacity, but I wanted to hear numbers.  I asked her why the park was closing at 6pm.  (Monday night)  She said it was for Mickey's Halloween Party.  Well, I knew it wasn't for a regular MHP, since those were on Tues. and Fri. nights.  I asked if it was a party for Cast Members and families but she just said it was for a regular party.  Hmmmm.  So I just dropped it.  She was very excited to tell us that her fiance would be working on the same train as her that day.  Usually he works on a different one.  Anyway, she was just the first of many nice CMs we encountered this trip.  By the way, the next day we saw her working inside Indy and she remembered us.


----------



## eeyore7360nc

Just finished reading your 3-in1 trip report. I am enjoying seeing the differences in WDW and DL at Halloween. BTW don't kid yourself, you are a photographer.


----------



## deejdigsdis

eeyore7360nc said:


> Just finished reading your 3-in1 trip report. I am enjoying seeing the differences in WDW and DL at Halloween. BTW don't kid yourself, you are a photographer.



Thanks.   You made my morning.

Have you ever been to Disneyland?  I enjoy hearing the comparisons between the 2 in general.  I've never been to WDW.

OK, so we got even more excited as we circled the park in the train.  If that was even possible.   It was interesting to see that IASW had already been drained.  Today was the first day of its closure in preparation for IASW-Holiday.  When we rode the train another day we noticed that the lights had been put up.  I was amazed at the changes that took place overnight.

Back to Halloween Time.  We got off the train on Main Street and headed over to the Fire Station.






My mom and sisters don't remember ever having gone inside, so we did that.  






Took a few pics, and then made our way down Main Street.  Of course I had to check out a few more window displays...











I Spy With My Little Eye... me.  4 times. 






As we made our way down Main Street I noticed that my favorite spot was available.  The Front Porch.  There are 4 seats up there - 2 single chairs and a bench.  We just hung out on the porch for a while and people watched.  (I must be driving some hard-core-pack-in-all-the-rides-you-can-in-the-first-2-hours-of-the-day people nuts with my moseyings.  Hmmmm.  Apparently moseyings isn't a word.)

Finally we were off to ride Indy.  A shot of the Ride Board on our way...






We hop in line for Indy and keep walking and walking and walking.  7 minutes.  That's how long our wait was.  I love this ride.  I noticed that I always have a big smile on my face throughout the ride.  My mom was able to handle it just fine, but D36 was in need of food after the ride.  She just needed to get something in her stomach.  River Belle Terrace was on our list of places to eat, and there was no time like the present.  There was a very short line and we were able to snag a table with a great view.






This is what I had.  I think it was called the Mark Twain.






It was very relaxing.  I'm not a fan of the eggs I've had at Disneyland.  These were a little better than the ones I had at Carnation Cafe.  Maybe because of the bit of salt and lots of pepper I added this time.  The potatoes were really good, though.  Bacon and biscuit were fine.  M48 got pancakes and fed some to the little birds that were perched on the wall next to our table.  They seemed to love the pancakes, but like me, were not fans of the eggs.   I also had hot chocolate.  It was really good, but HOT.  Very hot.  I burned my tongue and had that prickly burned tongue feeling for 4 days.

After breakfast we headed straight to Pirates.  I discovered during my last trip that this is my favorite ride.  For years I couldn't answer the question "What is your favorite ride at Disneyland?"  In April I realized it's Pirates of the Caribbean.  If I went to Disneyland and could only ride one ride -- this would be it.  (Hopefully I will never be put in a situation to choose only 1 ride, though. )

Next up...Haunted Mansion.  The Holiday version.  The version I experienced for the first time a year ago.  The version I pretty much despised and dubbed The Impostor.  Well.  Guess what?  This time I actually liked it.  Not just tolerated it, but enjoyed it.  *GASP*  I know.  I couldn't believe it myself.  I was not expecting such a shift.  I was expecting M48 to hate it.  She's even more of a Disneyland purist than I am.  Her Disneyland memories go way back to 1964 when my dad said to my mom, "How would you like to go to Anaheim for vacation?"  Mom - "Anaheim?  Why would I want to go to Anaheim?  What's in Anaheim?"  She soon found out and they were hooked.  It's amazing what M48 remembers from that first visit when she wasn't even 3 years old yet.  So, I thought she'd hate HMH.  I was wrong.  She enjoyed it and thought it was very well done.  Not the response I was expecting at all.  (None of us have seen Nightmare Before Christmas, by the way.  Never really had the desire before, but now I do.)

OK, getting too wordy.  Pictures...






And M48's cute earrings that she wore every day.


----------



## Goofy_Mom




----------



## tksbaskets

Enjoying being along for your trip.  

We love both WDW and DL.  In my 'WDW Family heads West" trip report I do give some comparisons.

Looking forward to more!


----------



## eeyore7360nc

I have been to DL a few times. There are a few things like POTC and Space Mountain that I like better at DL. They recently added "music" to Space Mountain in WDW, but it was more Muzak than rock and roll.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Goofy_Mom said:


>



Yay!  Glad to have you along. 



tksbaskets said:


> Enjoying being along for your trip.
> 
> We love both WDW and DL.  In my 'WDW Family heads West" trip report I do give some comparisons.
> 
> Looking forward to more!



Hey TK!  I was just thinking about you this morning.  (I know...how stalker-ish of me. )  My thought process went something like this... I can't believe it was a year ago that I finally went back to Disneyland and took my kids...I loved going at Christmas time...I spent a lot of time reading TRs after we got back, so others' Christmas-time TRs...I remembered your TR...then I remembered that you are going to WDW this Dec.  Is that still the plan?  Anyway, thanks for checking in. 



eeyore7360nc said:


> I have been to DL a few times. There are a few things like POTC and Space Mountain that I like better at DL. They recently added "music" to Space Mountain in WDW, but it was more Muzak than rock and roll.



You know, I've heard that comparison a lot.  That people tend to enjoy DLs POTC more than WDW's POTC.  The Muzak in Space Mountain...that's funny!

Well, off to upload more pictures to photobucket.  I'll be back with another update tonight.


----------



## tksbaskets

deejdigsdis said:


> Hey TK!  I was just thinking about you this morning.  (I know...how stalker-ish of me. )  My thought process went something like this... I can't believe it was a year ago that I finally went back to Disneyland and took my kids...I loved going at Christmas time...I spent a lot of time reading TRs after we got back, so others' Christmas-time TRs...I remembered your TR...then I remembered that you are going to WDW this Dec.  Is that still the plan?  Anyway, thanks for checking in.



Not stalker-like at all   I'm here reading your trip report aren't I so what does that make me??

Yes, WDW is in our future.  12/26-1/2.  We're staying at the Villas at Wilderness Lodge (much like the Grand Californian Hotel)  We are hoping the flight costs come down.  Right now we could fly to California for the same price.

When is your next trip? (So I can stalk for your trip report!)


----------



## deejdigsdis

tksbaskets said:


> Not stalker-like at all   I'm here reading your trip report aren't I so what does that make me??
> 
> Yes, WDW is in our future.  12/26-1/2.  We're staying at the Villas at Wilderness Lodge (much like the Grand Californian Hotel)  We are hoping the flight costs come down.  Right now we could fly to California for the same price.
> 
> When is your next trip? (So I can stalk for your trip report!)



  I think we are all a bunch of closet stalkers here on the DIS!  I'm excited to follow your post-Christmas adventure.  As far as the "when" for our next trip... too far in the future.  Over the summer I asked my 3 boys if they wanted to go next year, or wait until 2012 when Cars Land is up and running.  They chose a 2012 trip.  So that's the plan for now.

OK, between the boards going down tonight and being distracted by tksbaskets latest TR (), I don't have much of an update tonight.  Mostly pictures of treats in Pooh Corner.

After leaving Haunted Mansion we headed over to Pooh.  I was excited to show everyone Melvin, Buff and Max, our old friends that survived the Country Bear Jamboree demolition.  I love seeing those hidden treasures that get saved.  

According to my pictures, we were sailing in a Splash Mountain log within 10 minutes of riding Pooh.  D36 got soaked the worst, since she was up front. 

Next up was a visit to Pooh Corner.  I wanted to make sure that the one treat my little 4 year old guy asked me to bring home to him was there.  He had originally asked for a Tigger Tail, which he loves.  Then they had to go and change them... GRRRR.  They just don't even look good anymore.  I showed him a picture and he didn't want one of the new ones.  I showed him some other pics people had posted of Pooh Corner treats.  He chose a pretzel rod dipped in caramel, dipped in chocolate, dipped in M&Ms.  He has been calling it the M&M Tigger Tail ever since.  So that's what I was on the lookout for.  Disappointment set in as I realized they weren't making it.  I'm pretty sure this was taking its place during Halloween Time:






Yuck.  This just does not look good.  (Now that I get a closer look, I see these ones are on marshmallows.  The pretzel rod ones are on the plate in a pic below.)

Here are some other pics of more appetizing Pooh Corner treats:











Mmmmmmm.  I really wanted to eat this huge chocolate chip in the cookie on the right.






We always got these kind of suckers when I was little.  These and something called Donald Duck Fudge.






Now for some things that are really cute, but not all that appetizing to me.


























OK, so these ones are cute _and_ tasty-looking...











At some point I had gotten Splash Mountain FPs.  After Pooh Corner we went back on Splash and used our FPs.  Might as well get right back on while we're wet.  30 minute stand-by line, less than 5 minute FP line.  

Time for a bathroom break.  I'm so glad they still have this sign even though Trixie is no longer around.






And just a funny thing we want to remember... when we headed into the restroom M48 saw this sign:






...and said, "Oh, isn't it nice that they have the bathroom sign in braille..."

  After a moment or two she realized it was _not_ a braille bathroom sign after all.  Then we saw this:






...the real braille bathroom sign.  It was just funny.  (Maybe it was one of those "you had to be there" moments. )

More tomorrow.


----------



## deejdigsdis

So it's 1pm by this time.  Let's see...the park's been open for 5 hours now.  We've got 7 rides under our belts.  In 5 hours. As a teen I would have been  over such a statistic.  But it's all good.  

Off we go to Big Thunder Mountain Railroad.  Part of me still classifies this as a "new" ride.    This is my favorite of all the Mountain rides.  That train whistle brings back really good memories of riding the ride and eating at La Casa Mexicana at night (which was located where The Impostor Mexican restaurant is now).  And I can't tell you how many times "Hold onto your hats and glasses, 'cause this here's the Wildest Ride in the Wilderness" has come up in conversation.   Let's get to the pictures...
















During my last trip I focused on getting pictures of the various lanterns, lamps and light fixtures around Disneyland.  I got a few this trip, but as I was going through my pictures, I realized not nearly enough. 
















Thunder Mountain on the go...


























This was supposed to be one of many Big Thunder rides this trip.  I think I only rode it twice when we took the kids a year ago, and it was under refurb when my husband and I went in April.  So this trip was going to pack a lot of Thunder Mountain punch.  "Was" is the keyword.  Didn't happen.


----------



## Sherry E

Aha!  I'm glad to see you are coming around on the subject of Haunted Mansion Holiday!!  You're starting to appreciate it!!  Infidel!

If I recall, I think it was Bumbershoot who also didn't care for HMH too much at first, but I think it's grown on her a little bit!  I think she still has issues with it, but she doesn't dislike it.

I like the original Haunted Mansion, of course, because that's the one I grew up with.  That's the one I was afraid to ride when I was really little, and then it finally grew on me and I loved it.  But I must say, I don't miss it when I go to DLR and ride HMH.  I never think to myself, "Gee, I wish the original HM were running now."  Maybe if I went to DLR again in summer or some other time that's not a holiday season (which will likely not happen), I would miss the original one and really feel its loss.  I think, in my mind, I probably associate the original HM more with summer because we always used to make summer trips to DL before I discovered that I loved Christmastime more!!

So when I go for Halloween and Christmastime, I feel like HMH is a big part of the festivities.  Now it would seem odd to me if HMH were NOT on the agenda for either holiday.  I'm so used to it.  But if I suddenly went back to DLR in the middle of July or something, maybe I would be longing for the original 999 ghosts!

Next year is the HMH's 10th anniversary, I think.  That should be fun!

I know what you mean about that feeling when you _know_ you are at DLR.  I don't know what it is now for me - I will have to figure that out in December when I go - but when I was a kid, it was seeing the Matterhorn (and later Space Mountain) from the freeway - that was such a feeling of euphoria because I knew we were fast approaching the Magic Kingdom!  And then, once we got out of the car in the enormous parking lot, seeing the tram made me giddy!  To me, the tram was like a little ride all on its own!  I loved it!  And finally, holding the ticket books with the A - E tickets in it really was what sealed the deal.  Once I held the ticket book in my hand, then I knew I was at Disneyland!!

Was Tksbaskets reading along back when I mentioned her (in regards to the Halloween vs. Christmas subject)?  She never jumped in to say anything about that!!


----------



## deejdigsdis

Sherry E said:


> Aha!  I'm glad to see you are coming around on the subject of Haunted Mansion Holiday!!  You're starting to appreciate it!!  Infidel!
> 
> If I recall, I think it was Bumbershoot who also didn't care for HMH too much at first, but I think it's grown on her a little bit!  I think she still has issues with it, but she doesn't dislike it.
> 
> I like the original Haunted Mansion, of course, because that's the one I grew up with.  That's the one I was afraid to ride when I was really little, and then it finally grew on me and I loved it.  But I must say, I don't miss it when I go to DLR and ride HMH.  I never think to myself, "Gee, I wish the original HM were running now."  Maybe if I went to DLR again in summer or some other time that's not a holiday season (which will likely not happen), I would miss the original one and really feel its loss.  I think, in my mind, I probably associate the original HM more with summer because we always used to make summer trips to DL before I discovered that I loved Christmastime more!!
> 
> So when I go for Halloween and Christmastime, I feel like HMH is a big part of the festivities.  Now it would seem odd to me if HMH were NOT on the agenda for either holiday.  I'm so used to it.  But if I suddenly went back to DLR in the middle of July or something, maybe I would be longing for the original 999 ghosts!
> 
> Next year is the HMH's 10th anniversary, I think.  That should be fun!
> 
> I know what you mean about that feeling when you _know_ you are at DLR.  I don't know what it is now for me - I will have to figure that out in December when I go - but when I was a kid, it was seeing the Matterhorn (and later Space Mountain) from the freeway - that was such a feeling of euphoria because I knew we were fast approaching the Magic Kingdom!  And then, once we got out of the car in the enormous parking lot, seeing the tram made me giddy!  To me, the tram was like a little ride all on its own!  I loved it!  And finally, holding the ticket books with the A - E tickets in it really was what sealed the deal.  Once I held the ticket book in my hand, then I knew I was at Disneyland!!
> 
> Was Tksbaskets reading along back when I mentioned her (in regards to the Halloween vs. Christmas subject)?  She never jumped in to say anything about that!!



  I figured you might have something to say about my seemingly abrupt change in feelings toward HMH.  Don't get me wrong...my heart will always belong to the original!  

I'm anxious to hear what your "moment" is...as far as knowing you are THERE when you go next month.  I remember noticing the Matterhorn from the freeway as well.  And that large Disneyland sign.  Oh, the ticket books... as nostalgic as they are, that's one change I welcome!  I saw the cutest little notepad at The Star Trader that I forgot to go back and get.   It was an A - E ticket book.  So cute!  Probably too cute to actually use.  It was only $5-ish.

Yeah, I don't think tksbaskets had joined in yet when we were talking about her.


----------



## eeyore7360nc

Great pics on BTMRR. Maybe next time I can let go of the bar and get some of my own.


----------



## deejdigsdis

(I wonder how many Day 1 -- Monday Oct. 25th Continued titles I will be using???)

We came out of Thunder Mountain around 1:15pm.  Just in time to catch the Billy Hill and the Hillbillies 1:30 show.  I had only seen it once -- the Christmas show last year.  I knew this would be something my mom would love.  So the plan was to grab a snack and enjoy the show.  D36 and I seem to have this knack of getting in the wrong line.  The line that looks the shortest but ends up taking the longest amount of time.  True to form, that's what we did at the Golden Horseshoe.  (Side note:  I did that again the other day at the grocery store.  I thought I was so clever getting in the line with only 1 person while all the other lines had 4 or 5 people in them.  This line wasn't as noticeable.  You had to walk past the other registers to get to this one.  Anyway, 25 MINUTES LATER it was finally my turn to check out.  I kept thinking that as soon as I got out of line I would wish I just stayed.  It was ridiculous.)  OK, so my mom saved a table up top for us while we got the ice cream.  Man, that line was our longest line of the day up to this point.  20 minutes and there were maybe 4 people in front of us.  Everyone except for me got ice cream.  I wasn't hungry enough to eat a whole thing of ice cream as well as the included cookies.  I ended up just getting a cookie on a plate and scooping some of M48's ice cream on top of my cookie.  I don't have ice cream pics, but here are a couple of Billy pics...











I was right.  My mom was a huge fan.  She was clapping and hootin' and hollerin'.  Especially when they played "Ghost Riders in the Sky."  She got so into it.  I pulled out the entertainment schedule to see when we could fit another show in for Mom's sake.  

After our nice break -- from our exhausting 8-rides-in-6-hours day  -- we moved along and made our way to the Halloween Tree.

I loved seeing these "natural" signs of fall.  Nobody put them there to enhance Halloween Time at Disneyland.  They were just there. 






Faces from the Halloween Tree:
















Then the store displays caught our eye.


























And meet Creepy Pumpkin Guy.  D36 took a picture of me cozying up to him and I sent it to my husband with a message of "Jealous?"  He promptly replied "What's he got that I ain't got?" 






Up next... our wanderings around Big Thunder Ranch.


----------



## deejdigsdis

eeyore7360nc said:


> Great pics on BTMRR. Maybe next time I can let go of the bar and get some of my own.



Thanks!  Yeah, I can't quite do that on Space Mountain yet.


----------



## deejdigsdis

We headed over to the Halloween Roundup at Big Thunder Ranch.  I was excited to see all the amazing pumpkins.  Fall is my favorite season and I love love love all the decor that goes along with it, so I was excited to see what they did with Big Thunder Ranch along those lines.






This was one of my favorites.  Loved this!






Just a bunch of random pumpkin-and-autumn pictures!











I thought the teeny-tiny Mickey ghosts were so cute in this one.  You can see where one of the Mickey ears (orange pipe cleaners) fell out on one side of that jack-o-lantern sitting on the fence.







































































I couldn't believe the talent of whoever creates these.  The attention to detail is incredible!  And this isn't the end...gotta go upload some more.


----------



## jnjusoioa

_Your trip report is so making me want to go to Disneyland next year for Halloween!!! Can't wait to see more!!!_


----------



## jnjusoioa

_I have a question, all your yummy apple, tigger tail photos, makes me want to ask, I saw on another thread and for the life of me can't find it, but it was an all different color apple, so was just curious do they do them for World of Color?? Did you happen to get a photo of them? Wonder if they will keep them around._


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> Was Tksbaskets reading along back when I mentioned her (in regards to the Halloween vs. Christmas subject)?  She never jumped in to say anything about that!!



I don't think I'm a slacker....I commented on the total immersiveness of Christmas decor throughout DL as compared to Halloween.  

Did I miss being able to state my opinion on something else?  I hope not, I like to give my opinion on Disneyland! 

Back to reading this trip report....which I'm lovin' by the way!


----------



## deejdigsdis

jnjusoioa said:


> _Your trip report is so making me want to go to Disneyland next year for Halloween!!! Can't wait to see more!!!_



Oooh, I'm glad my plan is working... I've definitely got more pics to share.  Our Day 2 consisted of Mickey's Halloween Party.  So more Halloween fun is on the way!  



jnjusoioa said:


> _I have a question, all your yummy apple, tigger tail photos, makes me want to ask, I saw on another thread and for the life of me can't find it, but it was an all different color apple, so was just curious do they do them for World of Color?? Did you happen to get a photo of them? Wonder if they will keep them around._



I saw those apples on the Dining Review thread.  I didn't see them at Disneyland.  I think they are just a DCA thing for World of Color.  I didn't go into anyplace that would have sold them, so I don't know if they are still there.  I would guess they are, though.  They are pretty, but my teeth hurt just looking at them. 



tksbaskets said:


> I don't think I'm a slacker....I commented on the total immersiveness of Christmas decor throughout DL as compared to Halloween.
> 
> Did I miss being able to state my opinion on something else?  I hope not, I like to give my opinion on Disneyland!
> 
> Back to reading this trip report....which I'm lovin' by the way!



Did you make it over to the Halloween Roundup?  I guess I'll have to tune into your TR to find out.  We spent a lot of time over there our first day.  If I had only been there one day I probably would have just quickly walked through.

Well, I just found out that Snapfish is doing a "Buy 1 Picture Book, Get 2 Free" deal that ends Monday.  So I might try to put together one of those and have 3 books to give to my mom and 2 sisters.  Sometimes those things are a little overwhelming to me, so we'll see.  If I'm MIA for a day, that's what I'm up to.


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> Aha!  I'm glad to see you are coming around on the subject of Haunted Mansion Holiday!!  You're starting to appreciate it!!  Infidel!
> 
> If I recall, I think it was Bumbershoot who also didn't care for HMH too much at first, but I think it's grown on her a little bit!  I think she still has issues with it, but she doesn't dislike it.
> 
> I like the original Haunted Mansion, of course, because that's the one I grew up with.  That's the one I was afraid to ride when I was really little, and then it finally grew on me and I loved it.  But I must say, I don't miss it when I go to DLR and ride HMH.  I never think to myself, "Gee, I wish the original HM were running now."  Maybe if I went to DLR again in summer or some other time that's not a holiday season (which will likely not happen), I would miss the original one and really feel its loss.  I think, in my mind, I probably associate the original HM more with summer because we always used to make summer trips to DL before I discovered that I loved Christmastime more!!
> 
> So when I go for Halloween and Christmastime, I feel like HMH is a big part of the festivities.  Now it would seem odd to me if HMH were NOT on the agenda for either holiday.  I'm so used to it.  But if I suddenly went back to DLR in the middle of July or something, maybe I would be longing for the original 999 ghosts!
> 
> Next year is the HMH's 10th anniversary, I think.  That should be fun!
> 
> I know what you mean about that feeling when you _know_ you are at DLR.  I don't know what it is now for me - I will have to figure that out in December when I go - but when I was a kid, it was seeing the Matterhorn (and later Space Mountain) from the freeway - that was such a feeling of euphoria because I knew we were fast approaching the Magic Kingdom!  And then, once we got out of the car in the enormous parking lot, seeing the tram made me giddy!  To me, the tram was like a little ride all on its own!  I loved it!  And finally, holding the ticket books with the A - E tickets in it really was what sealed the deal.  Once I held the ticket book in my hand, then I knew I was at Disneyland!!
> 
> Was Tksbaskets reading along back when I mentioned her (in regards to the Halloween vs. Christmas subject)?  She never jumped in to say anything about that!!





deejdigsdis said:


> Oooh, I'm glad my plan is working... I've definitely got more pics to share.  Our Day 2 consisted of Mickey's Halloween Party.  So more Halloween fun is on the way!
> 
> 
> 
> I saw those apples on the Dining Review thread.  I didn't see them at Disneyland.  I think they are just a DCA thing for World of Color.  I didn't go into anyplace that would have sold them, so I don't know if they are still there.  I would guess they are, though.  They are pretty, but my teeth hurt just looking at them.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you make it over to the Halloween Roundup?  I guess I'll have to tune into your TR to find out.  We spent a lot of time over there our first day.  If I had only been there one day I probably would have just quickly walked through.
> 
> Well, I just found out that Snapfish is doing a "Buy 1 Picture Book, Get 2 Free" deal that ends Monday.  So I might try to put together one of those and have 3 books to give to my mom and 2 sisters.  Sometimes those things are a little overwhelming to me, so we'll see.  If I'm MIA for a day, that's what I'm up to.



Yes I did.  Coming up soon.  Have fun with Snapfish.  Sounds like some great holiday gifts!


----------



## deejdigsdis

I ended up doing the Snapfish deal.  I don't know why those things take me so long to put together.  Anyway... here are the rest of the Halloween Roundup pictures.





















We walked in on Woody doing a magic trick.
























































Did I mention how much I love fall?   Getting close to the end of these.


----------



## eeyore7360nc

I love all the different carved pumpkins. Somehow I must have missed the ranch area on my few trips to Disneyland. At least I don't remember ever being in that area.


----------



## tksbaskets

Love the pictures of the Roundup~!


----------



## deejdigsdis

eeyore7360nc said:


> I love all the different carved pumpkins. Somehow I must have missed the ranch area on my few trips to Disneyland. At least I don't remember ever being in that area.



It really is easy to miss.  We never made it back there during our trip last November.  I love Christmas decorations even more than fall decorations, so I missed out on a lot.  Another reason to make it back in November sometime. 



tksbaskets said:


> Love the pictures of the Roundup~!



Thanks - it was a bit overload, I know.


----------



## deejdigsdis

My last update for Day 1...

When we finished up with the Roundup, we had time for one more ride before heading over to see Aladdin.  We're there for 5 days and Day 1 is our only day to see it.  It was also playing on Day 2, but we planned to rest up before Mickey's Halloween Party during the show times.

We decided to head into Fantasyland and just scope out a short line.  Casey Jr. it was.  One of very few lampposts this trip...











I wish they would have pointed out specifically which plants were planted by Walt himself.











Pretty flowers near Casey Jr.






From here we walked leisurely through Fantasyland and through the castle.  Show time was in about an hour.






Main Street crowds around 3:40pm on a Monday.











About this time D36 left to go meet a friend in the 15 minute parking lot off Harbor.  Just to say hi, as they happened to be in the area.  The rest of us meandered down Main Street.  You know me...I can't make it down Main Street without a click-click here and there. 





















It's 4:00 by now.  Time to go over to DCA for the 4:45 show.  I had forgotten that we'd need to go around and through Bugs Land to get to the theater.  No worries, it wasn't that crowded.  I was wishing we hadn't gotten there that early.  Or that there were benches to sit on.  M48 hurt her tail bone on Splash earlier in the day and it was painful for her to just stand there.  Finally we were let into the theater.  This was a first for Mom and M48 and they both loved it.  I don't think Mom has ever seen Aladdin, but M48 is a fan.  (I still remember when her 2 boys were Aladdin and Abu for Halloween 17 years ago.   She also had 2 cats -- Ali and Jasmine.  Ali passed away last year, but Jasmine is still around.)

I don't know how to get a decent picture of this show, but here's one to prove I was there. 






It was 5:45pm when we got out of the theater.  EEK!  Disneyland was closing at 6:00.  We still had to make our way through the crowds and get back into Disneyland to get our stuff out of the locker.  I texted D38, who was going to wait for us near the DCA entrance, and asked her to go into Disneyland and retrieve our stuff.  Then I remembered that I had the code, so I called her.  She didn't answer, so I was leaving a message.  By this time I was "running" ahead of Mom and M48.  At some point, as I was nearing the DCA exit, and leaving her a message, I ran into her.  We looked up and saw that we were 2 feet from each other.   So we both hightailed it to Disneyland, making it to the turnstiles at 5:58. Whew!  We got our stuff and met the others by the letter "C" and headed back to HoJo.  

We decided since it was an early night we'd drive over to Coco's for dinner.  We used to eat here back in the 80s and 90s when we'd stay at Eden Roc scared1 or the Inn of Tomorrow (Stovall's).  After reminiscing about M48 getting food poisoning from the peach pie at Coco's in 1993... we enjoyed our meal.  I had a really good Asian salad.  We also enjoyed the 80s music.  

After a fun-filled-9-ride-day at Disneyland, we went back to HoJo and retired for the evening.  Tomorrow's plan:  Leave at 7:15 for an 8:00 opening, leave Disneyland around 2pm for a break, and go back at 5:30pm for Mickey's Halloween Party.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Well, apparently we made good time this morning.  I think there were 3 people in front of us in line at the turnstiles.  Peeking through the gates...






You know all the Cast Members that stand out on Main Street, wearing the giant Mickey hands and waving to guests as they come in?  I love that!  It's just so happy and welcoming to me.  Anyway, D36 and I decided we were going to kind of jog down Main Street and "High 5" all of them, like we were all on the same sports team or something.   D36 took the first set of CMs we came to, and I took the second set.  Here's D36 (kind of) after jogging through the Emporium area.  (I mainly included these pictures to show what a kick the CMs got out of us doing that.  It made me think that they don't often have people running down the street, high-fiving them, and then kicking up their heels and woo-hooing after they've made it down the line. )






My turn to high five the CMs positioned in front of Crystal Palace.






When I reached Chef Oscar I hugged him instead of giving him 5 and told him I'd be stopping by for lunch later...to enjoy a bowl of his Loaded Baked Potato Soup!






Then Mom got in on the action and took on the CMs standing in the middle of Main Street.  I wasn't quick enough to snap a picture.  What a fun way to start our day.

We veered left and headed into...






...for the Tiki Room.  Not a typical first-thing-in-the-morning attraction, I know.  This is M48's favorite part of Disneyland.  (We're all about nostalgia. )  She was way overdue for a visit with Jose and Friends.











If I want to be transported back to 1979, this is where I go. 






It was a fun show.  Just us and 3 more people who were clearly into it just as much as we were.  It always makes me sad when I am sitting in a show and people get up and walk out.  

Another light.






I wanted to stop by the shop right there and get a replacement key chain.  I bought this key chain when I was there in April:






I loved it, even though it was a bit of a fuzz collector.  But it broke just a few days before I left on this trip.  It just tore.  I went in, scanned the store, didn't see it, then finally asked someone.  

Meet Dino.






What started out as a "Do you still have...?" turned into a 20-ish minute conversation.  He was very friendly and talked about all sorts of things Disney-related.  (And by the way...they don't carry that key chain anymore.   So the hunt began for another.)

Before we left, D36 re-enacted a picture taken of our older brother back in the 70s.  Same store.  Different snake. 






After grabbing Indy FPs, we went for a cruise through the jungle.  First another light pic.











We had a really good skipper.  Actually, the best I'd had in 14+ years.  (This was my 3rd cruise in 14+ years, so it really isn't saying all that much.   But he was very into it.)






I thought he kind of looked like Bobby Brady all grown up!


----------



## deejdigsdis

Apparently I have an entire hour that I can't account for!   An hour passed in between Jungle Cruise and sailing on the Mark Twain.  I'm thinking we might have done Indy.  Ugh. That's what I get for not taking any notes this time around.

So the Mark Twain.  We asked if we could ride up top in the Wheelhouse, but the CM told us to ask someone else.  We asked that someone else and he directed us to someone else.  Meanwhile another party was promised the experience.  We were disappointed, but oh well.

Just a bunch of sights from the Mark Twain:

The crowdless Frontierland 2 hours after park opening.
























































The kinds of things I notice when I'm on an adults-only trip. 






And just in case you wanted a closer view...











I had never taken a picture of this before:











OK.  Love this lady!  Look how happy and Halloween-y festive she is!  Don't you love her tiny witch hat?!?






We actually saw this lady the day before.  We were eating breakfast at River Belle Terrace and noticed her walk by.  How can you miss those socks?   So you can imagine our surprise when we saw the same lady in the same Halloween outfit in almost the same place the very next day!






According to my pictures, our next stop was Indy.  Another 7 minute line.   Without using our FPS.






POTC was next.  When we got out we happened across this Pirate quartet.  Very fun!


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

I am SO enjoying your trip report.  I was actually provided the link by another Diser who said you had the best Halloween report on the boards but can't remember her name.

I'm all caught up on the Halloween portion, now I'm going to start back at page one.


----------



## tksbaskets

Of course stunning photos!  I'm so glad you got to see Aladin.  I was bummed that it wasn't playing the one day I was there.

The boat captain can make or break the Jungle Cruise.  Glad you had a great one!

Weren't we just discussing things I've never noticed before???  The Petrified tree for one, the Mark Twain info for another.  Time to plan another trip to DL!!   

Standing by for more.... _(this popcorn NOT being eaten out of a Mickey Ghost bucket)_


----------



## deejdigsdis

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> I am SO enjoying your trip report.  I was actually provided the link by another Diser who said you had the best Halloween report on the boards but can't remember her name.
> 
> I'm all caught up on the Halloween portion, now I'm going to start back at page one.



So glad you are enjoying it!   Thank You for reading along!



tksbaskets said:


> Of course stunning photos!  I'm so glad you got to see Aladin.  I was bummed that it wasn't playing the one day I was there.
> 
> The boat captain can make or break the Jungle Cruise.  Glad you had a great one!
> 
> Weren't we just discussing things I've never noticed before???  The Petrified tree for one, the Mark Twain info for another.  Time to plan another trip to DL!!
> 
> Standing by for more.... _(this popcorn NOT being eaten out of a Mickey Ghost bucket)_



Didn't Aladdin used to play Thursday - Sunday?  That's what I was thinking, anyway, so it was surprising that our only options were Monday and Tuesday.    And yes, another trip is always in order if we want to catch things we missed! 

Well, I was hoping to get another update done tonight after the kids were in bed, but it's not happening.  Apparently the stuff that's going around my house is making its way to me.    I really hope I don't "hiccup on my pillow and get it dirty" tonight.   (See previous page, I think, if that doesn't make sense.)

By the way, when I scrolled down this page to post, I realized how stalker-ish I look with the Halloween Lady.  Moving up from behind on one side...moving up ahead of her on the other side...

I really hoped to get this Halloween Time report done before the official start of Disneyland's Holiday Season, but it's not looking too likely.  Hopefully I'll be back tomorrow.


----------



## deejdigsdis

I'm still not feeling all that great, but I don't want this to drag on for weeks.

We wanted to hit Matterhorn before our lunch at Carnation Cafe, so it looks like that's what we did next.

I don't remember seeing these railings before.  Granted I had a long DL drought, but still... I guess it blends in well.






I shared the front seat with M48.  I got the VERY front. 






I keep reading about how bumpy people think this ride is and how banged up they get.  I never experienced that myself until this particular ride.  I think it was because I was sharing the seat with another person.  Anyway, it's still a favorite.






We made our way back toward Main Street for our 12:30 lunch reservation at CC.  

A random picture of the castle at noon.  With snow on it.  During Halloween Time.






Another colliding of holidays picture...






Since we had some time to spare before lunch, we decided to ride the little horse drawn trolley down Main Street, and then walk back from Town Square.  

A picture especially for my kids...  They remembered the horse's bum being all done up for Christmas, and wondered if the horse's bum would be sporting some sort of Halloween costume. 






Time to check in for lunch.  We were about 10 minutes early and waited a few minutes to be seated.











Chef Oscar himself seated us.  We chatted about the potato soup again.  I told him how I had a signed copy of his soup recipe and he told me all sorts of things about the soup.  At one point I asked him how he keeps the potatoes from boiling away.  That's a problem I occasionally have -- I know I put in a ton more potatoes than what I actually end up with.  He made some comment like, "Oh boy, I'm in trouble now!"  Like he was trying to teach the most difficult student ever.  All in fun, of course.   He came back to our table several times.  D36 and M48 ordered the same thing as me.  The half turkey sandwich and a cup of the potato soup (but we all upgraded to a bowl).











(Man, I wish I had some of that soup right now for my very sore throat.)

At one point when Oscar came back to visit and see how we liked the soup, I told him, "It looks like you may have a couple more fans!"  (Everyone loved the soup.)  He said, "Oh I only need one fan."  And then he came over to me and said, "Just checking to see if you have a ring..."






It was hilarious!  

Here he is again...  The random man in the background makes me laugh!






Finally we finished up with our lunch.  Chef Oscar gave me a hug as we were leaving and said, "Now you have a wonderful day, honey."

We decided to spend some time in Fantasyland before taking a 3-ish hour break before the Halloween Party.  Just some random Fantasyland pics:



















































Whoa!  Look at the time!  It was about 30 minutes later than what we were hoping for.  Our break-time was tick-tick-ticking away and we hadn't left the park yet.  We still needed to buy hats to wear to the party as well.  So, our next stop was hat shopping in Fantasyland.  I was the only one interested in dressing up for the party, but I didn't want to dress up by myself.  M48 suggested we all just buy a new hat to wear as our "costume."  Mom chose a baseball cap with Mickey's from different years circling the hat.  She wanted something that she would wear on a regular basis.  M48 chose the Halloween headband that had Mickey ears and a tall candy corn in the middle, with candy corn earrings.  I chose the Goofy pirate hat -- a fitted red bandana style with white polka dots, Goofy ears, and a large gold ring at the bottom of each ear.  D36 chose a winter-ish fitted knitted type hat with Mickey's face and ears on top.  (How's that for a description?  I'll have to find a post-able picture.)  After we bought our hats, we headed out for our rest.  Once we got to Town Square, and saw that our rest wouldn't be that long, M48 decided it would be too much trouble for her to go all the way back to HoJo.  She was having blister problems on her feet, and continued to have painful tailbone issues from a ride on Splash the day before.  So she settled in on a bench in front of the train station to take a nap, while the rest of us went back to HoJo for a rest.

Up next...Mickey's Halloween Party!


----------



## tksbaskets

For a dis-chick who isn't feeling well you treated us one heck of an installment!  Hope you feel better soon.  Some of that scrumptious soup would do it.

SOOOooo glad you shared a couple of interesting light photos.  My DH and sons wonder why I look at the lights at DL and WDW so much now....  Hmmm


----------



## deejdigsdis

tksbaskets said:


> For a dis-chick who isn't feeling well you treated us one heck of an installment!  Hope you feel better soon.  Some of that scrumptious soup would do it.
> 
> SOOOooo glad you shared a couple of interesting light photos.  My DH and sons wonder why I look at the lights at DL and WDW so much now....  Hmmm



Thanks!  Well, turns out I have strep throat.  I've got a few doses of antibiotics under my belt, so I'm doing much better.  Let's continue on...

So M48 stayed on a bench near the train station to rest, and the 3 of us went back to HoJo.  I'm not one of those people that can sneak in a 23 minute rest and feel refreshed.  Such a short rest would just make me feel sleepier in the long run.  I did lay down, but there was no sleeping action going on for me.  I wanted to be back at Disneyland at 5:30, so that's what we did.  

Time to go to the party!






We got our wristbands after going through the turnstiles.  I asked a CM if M48 would have to exit, then re-enter.  That would have been a pain.  (I had her party ticket.)  Fortunately we were able to take care of her party entrance in front of the AP Processing Center, with no line.  I was hoping that would be a sign of things to come, crowd -wise.  Uhhhh...no.  Backtracking a bit...after getting our wristbands, party guests entered on the right, while guests who were leaving went through the Town Hall side.  We brought our own trick-or-treat bags, so we didn't have to make a stop at the bag-handout table.  Next stop was to go wake up M48, who was sleeping on the bench.  That's another thing I can't do.  Just fall asleep in public places.   We went over to get her ticket taken care of, and then we were good to go.  We headed toward Frontierland.  A ride on Big Thunder Mountain seemed like a good place to start, as there was no line.   M48 sat this one out due to tailbone issues.  We then headed over to the dock to get a picture with Capt. Jack Sparrow.  They were still ready-ing the area.  It didn't look like it would be much longer, and there were only a few people in line so we waited.






We ended up being in line for only 10 minutes.  Not bad!  A few pirate pics:

Not sure what he's doing with M48's candy corn hat!











In this picture with me, he had just gotten done biting my earring!  Well, the earring on my Goofy pirate hat, that is.   He asked if it was real gold, then stuck the thing in his mouth to see for himself.  He didn't seem too pleased.






You can kind of get the idea of D36's hat...






Capt. Jack said to D36, "Did you know you have a rodent on your head?  You need to be careful about that.  Rodents will eat all the apples on your ship." 






Riding POTC next seemed like the best thing to do.  Another walk-on.   Oh yeah, we were asked to show our wristbands as we walked from the dock to Pirates.  For the second and last time that night.   So for us, there was no checking 30 minutes after the start of the party.

We headed toward HMH next, catching these pics along the way...
















I wish the creepy fog over the Rivers of America pics would have turned out better.  It really was cool.  In this next pic you can kind of see the thickness of the trick-or-treaters.






There were stations all along that area.  You could walk up one side 'til you reached the end, then turn around and go back the other way.  There were typically 2 CMs at each station.  We figured the lines would shorten as the night wore on, so we kept walking and did HMH.  The line was about 15 minutes long.  Again, not bad.

We headed toward Fantasyland next, making a stop at the Halloween Tree on our way.  So much more noticeable at night!






And on the walking area in front of the tree:






That skeleton spins, by the way.

We took the path through Frontierland past the Thunder Ranch area.  It was really feeling crowded by this time, 1 1/2 hours into the party.  There were a bunch of treat stations along that path, but most lines were long.  We only got in a line if it was a really short wait.  Like less than 10 people in front of us.  It was weird how some stations would have looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong lines and other stations would just have looong lines. 

Loved this Mickey Ghost we passed by on our way.  Very Halloween-y!






More party to come...


----------



## tksbaskets

I'm so glad you are feeling better!  Strep throat is horrible and doubly so when it's the mom with strep.  We moms don't get to take a sick day.

I love hearing about the party!!  Your pictures are great.  I like Jack's comment about the rodent eating the food on the ship.

Looking forward to more!


----------



## deejdigsdis

tksbaskets said:


> I'm so glad you are feeling better!  Strep throat is horrible and doubly so when it's the mom with strep.  We moms don't get to take a sick day.
> 
> I love hearing about the party!!  Your pictures are great.  I like Jack's comment about the rodent eating the food on the ship.
> 
> Looking forward to more!



That is so true when moms get sick.  It's just business as usual for us.

More about the party...

We went to Fantasyland.  D36 wanted to ride the carousel.  I love riding it at night.






M48 rode a horse next to Ursula.  She enjoyed their conversation so we asked Ursula if we could take her picture before moving on.






I wish I would have taken more pics of the creative costumes we saw!

The castle looked so very cool:











Up next...Mr. Toad!






The party was going by so fast.  Way too fast.  2 hours gone... 3 more to go.  We rode Alice next. 






It was close to 8:30 by this time.  I wanted to go check out the scene in front of the castle, in terms of fireworks viewing.  Halloween Screams would be starting at 9:30.  We headed through the castle.    The crowds were very disheartening.  Everyone was getting hungry.  We hadn't eaten anything since lunch with Chef Oscar.  We went to Bengal BBQ.  OK...huge line.  D36 and Mom stayed to get our food.  M48 and I went back over to grab a spot for the fireworks.  I have to say now that the whole crowd thing was getting a bit frustrating.  I must admit that my visions of what the party would be like crowd-wise was way off base.  I didn't expect to be frolicking around in the park with just a thousand other people or anything.  I think my expectations were realistic.  I imagined to feel a noticeable difference in crowd levels between our days at Disneyland and our party night.  In a good way.  SOOO NOT TRUE!  By this time we had spent all of Monday and Tuesday in the park, and now Tuesday night.  The party night felt MUCH more crowded to us than the regular days we had experienced so far!   Just not what I expected...

OK, so a CM helped us find a spot, which turned out to be a great spot.  I just wasn't sure exactly where the sphere would be, how high it would be, etc.  We asked for help and got it.  A few front-of-the-castle photos while we waited for food and fireworks.  (Say THAT 5 times fast. )











The spiders would crawl around.  Pretty cool looking.






It was getting harder and harder to hold 2 spots as the crowds continued to make their way in.  Finally, Mom and D36 came back bearing food, after waiting in line for a good 40 minutes.  (That's another thing.  If I ever do this again, dinner will be at 5:00.  NOT during party time.  I'm not sure what we were thinking.)  We were all settled in, waiting for the show to start, and then a 10 foot tall guy stood in front of us.  OK, not 10 feet tall.  But tall!  M48 spoke to him and he eventually moved over a bit, but then he was blocking someone else's view.

The fireworks were awesome!  Unfortunately I don't have a single picture.  I was eating my chicken skewer and my veggie skewer during the show, which was a tad messy.  Plus we were in really close quarters.  

OK, fireworks are over and it's nearly 10:00.  Only 1 more hour!  Where has the time gone?  I have ONE HOUR to make good on my promise to my 3 sons:  "I will bring you lots of candy from Disneyland!  I promise!"  A little hard to do when you are 4 hours into a 5 hour party and your bag looks like this:


----------



## deejdigsdis

Last update for Mickey's Halloween Party...

So we had one hour left, and nearly empty trick-or-treat bags.  I know some people wondered why trick-or-treating was such a big deal to other people.  Well -- it's trick-or-treating!  And Disneyland!  Two of my favorite childhood memories.  Kind of like worlds colliding, but in a good way.  Not in a George Costanza freaked out way.   I heard, "Why not just go to Target and buy a few bags of candy?" more than once.  For me, it wasn't so much about the candy itself.  (I was passing most of that along to my kids.)  It was an extension of feeling like a kid at Disneyland.  Being there with just my mom and sisters made me feel like I was a kid again, in some respects.  Being able to actually go trick-or-treating...something I haven't done since I was a kid...and doing that at Disneyland...  It had its own sense of magic.  

So off we went trick-or-treating.  We headed to Innoventions first, as I knew there would be a Ghirardelli station.  Things were looking good -- only saw a few people.  Then we realized that we were going the wrong way (this area was just one-way).   The line was so long!  Not what I imagined toward the end of the night.  But, what are you going to do?  So we got in line.  And yes, they did move pretty fast, but all this business of getting handfuls?  Didn't apply to us.  (Yeah, I know it wasn't about the candy itself.  For me it wasn't.  It WAS about the candy for my kids. )






Next we trick-or-treated on the old Motor Boat Cruise dock.  (I know it wasn't the most exciting ride, but I still miss it.)  No lines there.  

It was getting close to Parade time.  We originally had plans to see it from Main Street, but after taking our trick-or-treat situation into consideration, we decided to catch the parade at the end of the route by Small World. 

Passing through the parade route on our way to trick-or-treat near Princess Fantasy Faire, we saw more festive projections.











Took care of some more t-o-t -ing then headed back to catch the parade in front of IASW.






A few parade pictures.  Note to self:  Figure out how to take good nighttime shots!































The parade was great!  It definitely exceeded my expectations.  I think they were smart in billing it as a "Character Cavalcade." 

15 minutes to go until MHP is officially over.  We headed back to the walkway between Fantasyland and Frontierland.  There were tons of stations back there.  Lines were definitely shorter than they were earlier.  We went through that area, then the whole ROA area.  It was so fun!  You just gotta stop and look around and take it all in.  Never ever did I imagine I would someday trick-or-treat at Disneyland!   So -- with bags a bit fuller and heavier -- we headed back to BTMRR.  That would have been the perfect way to end the night, but would we make it???

Alas, no we would not.  When we thought we were home free, we saw the guy block off the entrance.    The party was over.  

We headed back to the hub.  I think I forgot to mention that's where we left M48 after the fireworks.  We found a nice family with a bench.  They let M48 sit with them and wait for the parade to pass by.  M48 just couldn't go on between her tailbone (which still hurts, by the way) and her blistered feet.  So we picked her up and made our way down Main Street with the rest of the masses.  Mom actually danced her way down Main Street to some Halloween song.  I remember "Shake Your Bones" as part of its message...which Mom apparently took literally.  

Arriving back at our room.






My loot:











Party Thoughts:

*I think they sold too many tickets.  Overall it didn't feel like an exclusive event.

*5 hours didn't feel long enough.  6 hours would be better.  An overnight party would have been best!

*We only did 6 rides.  Wish we would have had time for more.  But when I think about it, there's nothing that we DID do that I would have traded out for more rides.  

*Definitely not wise to eat dinner during the party if you want to get a lot of stuff done without rushing.  (I guess I would trade out eating during the party for more rides.)

*Riding the carousel at night while catching glimpses of all the party-goers in their costumes and the creepy castle was AMAZING.  One of my favorite memories from the night.

*Halloween Screams and the Character Cavalcade were worth the effort to see.  Excellent!  (I guess we didn't really put any effort into seeing the parade.  We just walked over to the end of the route when we heard it coming.  Not crowded at all.  I'm so glad we decided to see it this way instead of staking out a spot on Main Street.)

*Trick-or-treating at Disneyland...yeah, it really is all that. 

*Would I do it again?  ABSOLUTELY.


----------



## tksbaskets

WOW your pictures are great.  Parade action shots at night are difficult.  I can't even get a castle pic to turn out at night and they aren't moving!

I feel like I was there with you.  I liked your summary of the party.


----------



## deejdigsdis

tksbaskets said:


> WOW your pictures are great.  Parade action shots at night are difficult.  I can't even get a castle pic to turn out at night and they aren't moving!
> 
> I feel like I was there with you.  I liked your summary of the party.



Thanks for hanging in there with me!  I know this is dragging on and on and on.  If it weren't for you chiming in I would feel like I'm talking to myself...even though I know I'm not.    Anyway...I'm working on pics for Day 3 right now.


----------



## eeyore7360nc

I really enjoyed seeing the Halloween party pictures. I have been to Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween party the last 2 years and it is nice to be able to compare the two parties. I may have to go west to try out the Disneyland version.


----------



## deejdigsdis

eeyore7360nc said:


> I really enjoyed seeing the Halloween party pictures. I have been to Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween party the last 2 years and it is nice to be able to compare the two parties. I may have to go west to try out the Disneyland version.



So glad to see you're still around eeyore.   What kind of differences are there between the 2?  Does it feel less crowded than a regular day?  I was so shocked by how crowded it was/felt compared to our days.   I remember reading that the MNSSHP had more of a "real" parade as well.

Still working on Day 3 pictures...


----------



## eeyore7360nc

The Boo to You parade is great. They have characters from the Haunted Mansion "come to life" and a lot of characters in their Halloween costumes.
The only time it felt really crowded was for the parade and Hallowishes fireworks. About the only thing we stood in line for was for a picture with all seven of the dwarves. Almost all the rides were walk ons.


----------



## deejdigsdis

eeyore7360nc said:


> The Boo to You parade is great. They have characters from the Haunted Mansion "come to life" and a lot of characters in their Halloween costumes.
> The only time it felt really crowded was for the parade and Hallowishes fireworks. About the only thing we stood in line for was for a picture with all seven of the dwarves. Almost all the rides were walk ons.



Oooohhh, I'd love to see Haunted Mansion characters come to life.  Sounds like a nice party!


----------



## deejdigsdis

We decided when we got home from the party that it might be best for us to sleep in on Wednesday.  We didn't set any alarms or anything.  Kind of a dangerous thing in hotel rooms...given how it can seem like 4am when it's really noon with those heavy curtains and all.

And sleep in we did!  Disneyland opened at 9am.  I think it was around 11:30 or noon when we finally got over there.  M48 wanted to pop into The Disney Gallery, so that was our first stop.
















Thought this was amusing.  The 1986 part. 






This is so true for me... 






Here's something that I need to be reminded of often...Disneyland wasn't meant to remain the same forever.
















Hello old friends...











"The Bench" where it all started...











I love this one...






I'm glad we took the time to go through the gallery.  So many cool things to see in there.  I  Disneyland.

OK.  We were definitely overdue for lunch by this time.  We decided to go to one of our favorite lunch spots -- the Hungry Bear.  I ordered a chicken sandwich.  It was pretty good.






I especially love getting a table by the water and watching the Mark Twain sail by.






Let's take a closer look at some of the happy people in that last picture...











After lunch we wandered over to Haunted Mansion.
















Then we decided to take the train over to Tomorrowland.  Waiting in line for the train wasn't all that fun.  I guess because there was actually a line.  I haven't stood in line for the train since the '90s.  Recent trips have always been walk right up and just get on the train if it's there, or get on the next one that pulls in.  At least 2 trains passed us by.   Maybe even 3.  The whole reason for riding the train was to save M48's feet/tailbone.  

Random in line pic.






As we waited in line I admit I was starting to feel a bit antsy.  I checked the time and realized my kids were out of school and I had only 1 ride under my belt for the day.


----------



## tksbaskets

eeyore7360nc said:


> The Boo to You parade is great. They have characters from the Haunted Mansion "come to life" and a lot of characters in their Halloween costumes.
> The only time it felt really crowded was for the parade and Hallowishes fireworks. About the only thing we stood in line for was for a picture with all seven of the dwarves. Almost all the rides were walk ons.



I agree.  I loved the Boo to You parade especially the headless horseman that rides before the parade.


----------



## tksbaskets

WAhoo!  A great trip through the Disney Gallery - I loved the Yesterday, Today, and Tomorrow plaques.  Next we were treated to lunch somewhere I've never been and a turn through the Haunted Mansion Holiday.
Only one ride??  You did laze about this morning.

Where are we going next??


----------



## deejdigsdis

tksbaskets said:


> WAhoo!  A great trip through the Disney Gallery - I loved the Yesterday, Today, and Tomorrow plaques.  Next we were treated to lunch somewhere I've never been and a turn through the Haunted Mansion Holiday.
> Only one ride??  You did laze about this morning.
> 
> Where are we going next??



 Well, since you asked... we are riding the train to Tomorrowland and then catching a ride on Autopia!






I know a lot of people skip over this one, but even kid-less I need to ride it.  I sure missed having my 4 year old next to me, though.  Squealing such a happy squeal.
















(Anyone remember the Fantasyland Autopia?)

Mom had a lot of trouble with her car.  She stalled a total of 13 times.  But she was always able to start it up again.  

A picture of "M's Trees."  (M as in my older sister.)  She's always loved this clump of trees.






From here we went to the subs.  Wouldn't really be my first pick for that time of day, but we were right there.  Actually our wait was only 15 minutes, so it was fine.






These bubbles are so deceiving.  I don't even want to admit my age when I finally realized that we weren't actually descending deep below the surface!  Actually I'm not sure of the exact age.  I do know I was far too old, though.  I guess that "magic" just stayed with me from the time I was a little girl riding the old gray submarine voyage. 

And speaking of the old subs... scenes like this make me feel like I am still riding it.






We completed our voyage and began to disembark.  As D36 was walking by the CM in the middle of the sub...you know, the one where all you see is his legs?  She couldn't resist and actually reached out to grab his legs!  She called up to him, "Does anyone ever reach out and grab your legs as they walk by?"  He said, "All the time!"  

Moving on to Captain EO.  






I was kind of on the fence about seeing this one.  I watched it when it came out in the mid 80s, but I remember absolutely nothing about it.  So I didn't have that nostalgic pull to see it again.  D36 really wanted to see it, though, so we all went.  I'm glad I went but I don't feel the need or desire to see it again.  Nothing was familiar to me, and the 3-D effect seemed to be off.  I had to hold the glasses way out in front of me and it still kind of hurt my eyes.

From here we hopped on the Monorail and rode to DTD.  The plan was to walk through DTD and then spend the last couple of hours at DCA.  I had to pop into the Lego store for the sake of my 3 Lego Maniac Boys.






More signs of Halloween:











(It feels kind of funny posting Halloween stuff while I'm listening to Christmas music.  Yep, I broke my "No Christmas music before Thanksgiving" rule.)

We decided to hit Soarin' first.  D36 and M48 were worried about this one, from a motion sickness standpoint.  Our nearly 72 year old mother wasn't worried.  In case you haven't noticed...she does everything ride-wise!  Anyway, I told my sisters I can do Soarin' just fine, but I haven't been able to do Star Tours for years.  I told them they could always close their eyes or look off to the side if that yucky feeling started coming on.  






So we were off!  I'm sad to report that I broke my streak.  My streak of never having stood in this line for more than 3 minutes, that is.  Get this... I actually had to stand in line for 5 MINUTES!  The nerve!   It was 6:00 on a Wednesday evening and we didn't have FPs either.  Crazy.  Anyway, the ride was a big hit with all.  D36 was feeling the yuckiness come on at the very end and needed to rest when we got out, but everyone was glad they went.  Soarin' in DCA is my Pirates in Disneyland.  Meaning, if I went to DCA and could only ride one ride, Soarin' would definitely be the one. 

While D36 was resting, we had Mom stand by the old gas pumps and pose while we took pictures of her with her hat hair.  (When she removed her Mickey baseball cap for Soarin' we all got a good laugh out of her stylin' hair.) She was a very good sport and obliged her daughters' request.

I thought a ride on Heimlich's Chew Chew Train would be a nice calm ride so we headed over there.  

OK, these signs of Christmas were not up 2 days ago when we passed through to see Aladdin!






I remember we stopped at that cute Kleenex box restroom and then got a churro before riding Heimlich.  The whole reason I took this next picture was because I was really missing my kids.






Last year, my littlest guy who was 3 at the time, thought this sign meant "No Dancing Allowed" and "You're Not Allowed To Wear Seat Belts."  

D36 and M48 wanted to ride Mickey's Fun Wheel.  I thought about riding TSMM while they rode the wheel, but I couldn't bring myself to stand in that long of a line by myself.  No one else was interested in riding that one.  So Mom and I just sat and enjoyed the Pier and the lights while we waited.











Up next...  California Screamin'!  M48 hasn't been able to do coasters of any kind for around 20 years, so it was a really big deal that she rode Big Thunder, Matterhorn, etc.  And now she was up for trying Screamin' since the others weren't giving her any motion sickness troubles.    So again, all 4 of us rode.  I realized that I've only ridden this one at night.  (In my whole 3 times of riding it.  I can only handle it once, which is sad to me because it's exactly the kind of roller coaster I would have spent all day on in my teen years.  Surprisingly, though, I didn't get a headache this time as opposed to my other 2 times.)

Our ride picture was so funny.  None of them knew a picture would be taken.  My mom totally looked like she was taking a nap.  M48 looked like she was nonchalantly cleaning her teeth with her tongue, doing it in a way that would be inconspicuous.  D36 looked like she was enjoying an afternoon stroll on the beach.  I was my normal "squinty so my contacts don't dry out and fly off my eyeballs" self.

So mom and I handled this one just fine.  The other 2 were feeling a little icky, D36 more so than M48.  D 36 was ready to call it a night.  It was about 7:30 by this time.  Closing time was 8:00.  D36 headed back to Disneyland to clean out our locker and just sit on Main Street.  

Mom, M48 and I went to ride GRR.  We waited until the end for this one so we wouldn't have to walk around in wet clothes for long.  Of course it was a walk-on.  A little 7 year old boy joined us.  Apparently his mom told him to try to ride with us because we looked like nice ladies.  She was sitting out with a baby.  I have a 7 year old boy so of course having this little guy ride with us and "showing us the ropes" (even though I had ridden before) reminded me of my own 7 year old.  It was a fun ride and we didn't get nearly as soaked as we had envisioned.  

DCA closing time.  We danced our way out of the gates to California Dreamin' by The Mamas and The Papas.  A perfect way to end our DCA evening.  We met up with D36 who apparently really enjoyed some alone time on Main Street.  Let's just say the wheels began turning for an AP upgrade...  Sitting on Main Street in Disneyland is therapeutic, I tell you!

And that concludes DAY 3!


----------



## deejdigsdis

I have a new goal to get this thing wrapped up before leaving town for Thanksgiving, so let's get on with Day 4...

Disneyland opened at 9am, with a MM at 8am.  I tried to convince everyone else (non-APers) to go for MM.  I don't think I'm a very good convincer though, as I'm not totally sold on the greatness of MM myself.  I've only been in DL for 2 MMs.  One was great.  The other was extremely disappointing and left me wondering what the big deal about MM was.  Anyway, they basically didn't want to go and leave me behind.  I said I would walk over with them, hang out, take pictures, etc.  I didn't mind AT ALL if they went in -- I wanted them to.  There was no convincing them, so we left the hotel at 8:15 for the 9am opening.  As we were standing in the short turnstile line, I tried my hand at talking them into going in.  There was no reason for them not to.  Finally, at 8:40, after lots of "Are you sure?"s, they went in.  At 8:45 they started letting the rest of us go in and hang out on Main Street.  I snapped another picture of Chef Oscar.  You know how I love seeing all the CMs in their Mickey hands. 






I crossed the street and tried the ol' trick of walking through the shops and waiting by the door in the last shop for rope drop, but for some reason they weren't letting people wait there.  So I went back outside.  

Crowds waiting to be set free!






My plan was to go to Space Mountain and get FPs.  Then I realized (duh!) that I only had my own ticket.  So I texted D36 and told her to meet me by Space with everyone's tickets.  I can't remember what they were doing -- just kind of walking around, I think.  They got there before me, I went and grabbed FPs, and then we decided to just hit whatever rides we hadn't yet.  We began to trek over to Fantasyland.  (I know...who goes to Fantasyland right after rope drop on a MM day?!?  Apparently us.)  

Some random vegetable patches we passed on our way. 











First on our list was Storybook Canal.  Gotta get some flower pics.











About to be swallowed...






Oh look...another lamppost!  











Our tour guide was soooo into his job.  I think he kept his eyes closed the whole time, though.  (Side note: I remember when I was 6 years old I got to sit up there with the tour guide for the whole ride as a little assistant.  I wonder if they let kids do that anymore?)











Continuing on with more Fantasyland...


----------



## deejdigsdis

So continuing on through Fantasyland...

I couldn't pass these flowers by the Teacups without taking pictures, or touching them.  Yes, they are as velvety as they look. 











Dumbo was our next destination.  Wow, I wonder when the last time was that I rode Dumbo with my mom???  So fun!











We rode Peter Pan next, but my camera battery died while we were in line, so no pics here.  

After PP we very lazily made our way over to Blue Bayou for lunch.  Pics taken along the way...

The Disney Family Crest:






After passing through the castle we walked around the Carnation Plaza Gardens area and reminisced about old times.  We were trying to figure out how the Carnation ice cream place fit into that area.  It just looked too small.  Anyway, we sure miss getting our ice cream back there.

Continuing on our way...






I like this tree.











Up next...lunch at Blue Bayou.


----------



## Sherry E

I'm still here!!  I know all too well that feeling of talking to yourself in a TR, and wondering if anyone will chime in.  It's nice to have interaction and feedback.  Or you feel like you are wasting your time!!

I wish I could get in here to chime in more often, and I mean that literally.  For some reason, my very ancient and ailing PC has a heck of a time with your TR and loading the pages.  Some TR's are like that for my computer and others are not.  I think my own TR, which started off with extra large photos at the beginning (2 years ago), was doing that for some people.  Their machines would lock up on my TR.  Even my PC was locking up on my own Trip Report!!  So when I changed the size of the photos that seemed to help a little.  My PC will still lock up on TR's that don't even have many photos, or the photos are smaller, so there is no logic behind it all.  Some TRs that are really, really long (like 3 times as many pages as my own) will freeze up the ol' PC, too,

Anyway, I love the photos, as always.  What I have to do is access them by clicking on the links in the e-mail subscription alerts - that seems to work better for me than trying to view them in the TR when the PC is being temperamental.  I LOVE the big photos because you can see the colors and details so much better.

What was I going to comment on...

1.  One of the main reasons I was sad to not go to the MHP this year was because of Jack Sparrow, since he does not appear any other time of year at DLR...because he was cruelly removed from regularly appearing at DLR under the guise of 'not being very popular.'  Yeah, right.  Who believes that?  He was a little _too_ popular, in fact.

2.  It does look like they sold too many tickets to the MHP.  Too many people for an exclusive party, I think.  Even though folks seem to have differing opinions of whether crowds were really bad or not too bad at all, in every photo I've seen it looks like there were a lot of people.  I noticed this when I went to the TOTP in DCA 2 years ago - it was not all that uncrowded.  I think they should really cut the number of tickets down considerably to make it more exclusive-feeling.

3.  I agree about the trick or treating - it's not something I have done since childhood, and the only place you can get away with trick or treating as an adult is at Disneyland.  At Disneyland, anything is possible.  So if I shell out money for that darn party in 2011 - and I most likely will - you're darn tootin' that I am going to get my candy!  Even if I give it all away and only hoard my favorites from the bunch, I'm loading up the bag!

4.  I hope hope hope that DLR comes to its senses and puts some form of Halloween decor in DCA next year.  Yes, yes, there's the contruction work and all that, but they CAN do it if they want to.  If they can do it for the holidays, they can do it for Halloween.  I really think DCA needs to be included in the Halloween Time festivities, and what I've seen in this year's photos just ain't cuttin' it. 

5. That safety sign ("keep your arms and legs inside the vehicle" is hilarious.  I mean the one with the red line through it - showing you what you're not supposed to be doing.  It sort of looks like dancing...and it sort of looks like some sort of calisthenic move ("..._and one, and two, and up, and stretch, and three, and four....__"_)...and it sort of looks like two people doing the 'Y' in the "YMCA" dance.

I'm pretty sure that no one is going to be dancing, exercising OR forming letters from Village People songs on these rides, so DLR might want to re-think the sign.

6.  Clearly, the Autopia cars need to be repaired - I'm glad to know that we were not the only ones who had cars that stalled!  I still love that ride because it reminds me of how excited I was to ride it when I was a kid (and yes, I remember the Fantasyland Autopia very well!!).  But the vehicles must be on their last legs, even though these are the newer models.

7. If I were only going to ride one thing in DCA, it would be TSMM!  But Soarin' would be a close second.  Let's just say that if I were given 30 minutes to get in line and ride TSMM in DCA and I got it done in 29 minutes and 40 seconds, I would be trying to squeeze in Soarin' in those last 20 seconds!  But I totally agree about Pirates - that is my favorite ride in DL, which I would never miss...even though I missed it last Saturday when I was at DLR.  LOL!!




How are you feeling now?  Is the strep all gone?  As someone who has suffered from chronic tonsilitis all her life - which has many of the same symptoms - I can totally relate.  You feel so run down and that 'sick' feeling is just miserable...and it lingers on forever, it seems.  Gotta love Zithromax's Z-pak!

I'm pretty sure there was more I was going to comment on, but I wanted to get this much in while you were still here (before you go away for Thanksgiving) to read it.  Can't wait to read the rest of the TR!!

I see that you and some others commented in my TR a couple of days ago, so I am heading over there to reply now!!


----------



## tksbaskets

Deej how do you find all these things I've never seen before?  I appreciate all the reasons to return to my happy place 

Can't wait for lunch!


----------



## deejdigsdis

Sherry E said:


> I'm still here!!  I know all too well that feeling of talking to yourself in a TR, and wondering if anyone will chime in.  It's nice to have interaction and feedback.  Or you feel like you are wasting your time!!
> 
> I wish I could get in here to chime in more often, and I mean that literally.  For some reason, my very ancient and ailing PC has a heck of a time with your TR and loading the pages.  Some TR's are like that for my computer and others are not.  I think my own TR, which started off with extra large photos at the beginning (2 years ago), was doing that for some people.  Their machines would lock up on my TR.  Even my PC was locking up on my own Trip Report!!  So when I changed the size of the photos that seemed to help a little.  My PC will still lock up on TR's that don't even have many photos, or the photos are smaller, so there is no logic behind it all.  Some TRs that are really, really long (like 3 times as many pages as my own) will freeze up the ol' PC, too,
> 
> Anyway, I love the photos, as always.  What I have to do is access them by clicking on the links in the e-mail subscription alerts - that seems to work better for me than trying to view them in the TR when the PC is being temperamental.  I LOVE the big photos because you can see the colors and details so much better.
> 
> What was I going to comment on...
> 
> 1.  One of the main reasons I was sad to not go to the MHP this year was because of Jack Sparrow, since he does not appear any other time of year at DLR...because he was cruelly removed from regularly appearing at DLR under the guise of 'not being very popular.'  Yeah, right.  Who believes that?  He was a little _too_ popular, in fact.
> 
> 2.  It does look like they sold too many tickets to the MHP.  Too many people for an exclusive party, I think.  Even though folks seem to have differing opinions of whether crowds were really bad or not too bad at all, in every photo I've seen it looks like there were a lot of people.  I noticed this when I went to the TOTP in DCA 2 years ago - it was not all that uncrowded.  I think they should really cut the number of tickets down considerably to make it more exclusive-feeling.
> 
> 3.  I agree about the trick or treating - it's not something I have done since childhood, and the only place you can get away with trick or treating as an adult is at Disneyland.  At Disneyland, anything is possible.  So if I shell out money for that darn party in 2011 - and I most likely will - you're darn tootin' that I am going to get my candy!  Even if I give it all away and only hoard my favorites from the bunch, I'm loading up the bag!
> 
> 4.  I hope hope hope that DLR comes to its senses and puts some form of Halloween decor in DCA next year.  Yes, yes, there's the contruction work and all that, but they CAN do it if they want to.  If they can do it for the holidays, they can do it for Halloween.  I really think DCA needs to be included in the Halloween Time festivities, and what I've seen in this year's photos just ain't cuttin' it.
> 
> 5. That safety sign ("keep your arms and legs inside the vehicle" is hilarious.  I mean the one with the red line through it - showing you what you're not supposed to be doing.  It sort of looks like dancing...and it sort of looks like some sort of calisthenic move ("..._and one, and two, and up, and stretch, and three, and four....__"_)...and it sort of looks like two people doing the 'Y' in the "YMCA" dance.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that no one is going to be dancing, exercising OR forming letters from Village People songs on these rides, so DLR might want to re-think the sign.
> 
> 6.  Clearly, the Autopia cars need to be repaired - I'm glad to know that we were not the only ones who had cars that stalled!  I still love that ride because it reminds me of how excited I was to ride it when I was a kid (and yes, I remember the Fantasyland Autopia very well!!).  But the vehicles must be on their last legs, even though these are the newer models.
> 
> 7. If I were only going to ride one thing in DCA, it would be TSMM!  But Soarin' would be a close second.  Let's just say that if I were given 30 minutes to get in line and ride TSMM in DCA and I got it done in 29 minutes and 40 seconds, I would be trying to squeeze in Soarin' in those last 20 seconds!  But I totally agree about Pirates - that is my favorite ride in DL, which I would never miss...even though I missed it last Saturday when I was at DLR.  LOL!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are you feeling now?  Is the strep all gone?  As someone who has suffered from chronic tonsilitis all her life - which has many of the same symptoms - I can totally relate.  You feel so run down and that 'sick' feeling is just miserable...and it lingers on forever, it seems.  Gotta love Zithromax's Z-pak!
> 
> I'm pretty sure there was more I was going to comment on, but I wanted to get this much in while you were still here (before you go away for Thanksgiving) to read it.  Can't wait to read the rest of the TR!!
> 
> I see that you and some others commented in my TR a couple of days ago, so I am heading over there to reply now!!



So glad you were able to find your way in here Sherry!  I had no idea it could be so tricky.  I can't remember ever having trouble with TRs and pictures loading.  I guess I didn't know that could be an issue.  I don't know how to change the size of the pictures, but I'm a fan of the bigger ones anyway.  I just didn't realize it could possibly cause so much trouble!  Sheesh!

Thanks for your comments!  I never heard the one about Capt. Jack "not being very popular."    I noticed he often posed in a way that made him "keep his distance" somewhat, and I wondered if he was told to do that to sort of ward off the ladies. 

Ha!  The "Y" in the YMCA dance...that is too funny!  I hadn't quite seen it that way before, but you're right.


I'm not feeling any more effects from the strep.  Thanks for asking.  I still have a few more days of antibiotics to go.  When I went to the pharmacy to fill my prescription, I was expecting the usual Amoxicillin tablets.  When the pharmacist handed me the bottle she said, "Boy, I hope you don't have a sore throat...these are huge!"  I checked out the bottle and it was filled with the biggest pills I've ever seen.  They were huge!  I said, "Well I have strep throat.  There is no way I can swallow those things."  They offered to chop them up for me so I could sprinkle them on pudding.  Uh, no thanks.  My mom used to chop up penicillin and "hide" it in raspberry jam when I was little because I couldn't swallow pills.  To this day I can't eat raspberry jam without tasting penicillin.  Anyway, so they ended up giving me what I think of as the liquid kid-version.  The pink stuff my kids take.  It took a lot longer for the liquid to take effect, compared to the tablets I've gotten before.  I don't know what was up with that, but I'm finally feeling better.  (Probably more than you wanted to know. )



tksbaskets said:


> Deej how do you find all these things I've never seen before?  I appreciate all the reasons to return to my happy place
> 
> Can't wait for lunch!



Hey TK!  I was in such a moseying around mode my last 2 trips that I couldn't help but notice stuff!    So are you down to the 20s in your countdown yet?  Wait, you're going after Christmas, huh?  It will be here before you know it!  I want time to slow down a bit.  I love this time of year and it just goes by too fast.  I might be thinking differently if I had a Disney trip on the horizon, though. 

So lunch at Blue Bayou... we'll get to that tomorrow.


----------



## deejdigsdis

So lunch at Blue Bayou.  I had such wonderful memories of my last Blue Bayou lunch with my husband in April.  We had the perfect waterside table and the food couldn't have been better.   I was excited to duplicate the experience with Mom and my sisters, as the last (and only) time we all lunched at Blue Bayou together was in 1996 and it was not a good experience.  Sitting by the kitchen, pots and pans clanking around...you get the picture.  I made reservations for 11:30 -- the first seating of the day.  We got there early and went up to the podium to check-in around 11:10.  This is what I did when I went with my husband, at the recommendation of other DISers, and things turned out great.  Well...they appeared to have changed their policy.  They told me to come back around 11:20 or 11:25.  I thought maybe this guy was new and wasn't quite in the know of how they did things.  So I asked for a menu and we stood back and waited.






After about 5 minutes I walked up to the other side and tried to check in with a different CM.  She said it was too early to check in -- I had to wait until 11:20 or 11:25.  She did ask for my name and confirm that I did indeed have a reservation, but it didn't count as a check-in.  I would have to come back.  I decided to take a few pics of the newly hung Christmas decorations while the others stayed close by.











By this time the lunch crowd was gathering and I was getting nervous.  Everyone was going up to the podium and I wasn't sure if they were being told the same thing or what.  When the clock struck 11:20 I pounced on the podium, trying to check in with the original guy I had spoken with.  He told me it would be a couple of minutes, so I just waited right up there.  Finally, with a huge crowd upon them, they finally began checking people in.  It was so chaotic compared to my earlier experience.  I was told that they don't do earlier check-ins because they would invite the checked in people to come and sit down in the waiting area, and then they would forget about them and they weren't getting seated.  This made no sense to me whatsoever.  I had a Seinfeld moment go through my mind...something about being able to TAKE the reservation (for a rental car) but not being able to HOLD the reservation.  Not exactly the same thing, but I did think of that. 

At last!  We're officially check-in!   We waited inside for about 3 minutes before being called up.  First party of the day to be seated.   We were seated at a perfect table, where there were 2 pirate hats waiting for us.  Apparently the reservation listed us as a party of 2 adults and 2 children.  D36 and I took it upon ourselves to be the children of the group and put on the pirate hats (which we later discovered were really the child menus).  Our big heads stretched and tore the paper a bit, but we made them work and wore them for the rest of the day.

Getting ready to order...






To be continued later...motherhood calls...


----------



## deejdigsdis

So back to lunch in the bayou...

What would an update from me be without a light or 2? 











I ordered the same thing I did last time...the Tesoro Island Chicken.  The first thing I noticed when we perused the menu was that the price had gone up from $27.99 to $29.99 since April.  The second thing I noticed was the smaller piece of chicken.  The third thing I noticed was that the seasonal vegetable was MUCH better this time around.






I'm pretty sure my mom ordered the chicken too.  I know M48 ordered the beef short ribs (which she loved) and D36 ordered the Monte Cristo.  She only ate one of the 4 sections.  I was really wishing I could somehow send the rest of it to my husband who is a Monte Cristo fan.  He about died when I told him how she couldn't finish it after filling up on bread and gumbo, so it got tossed.

Overall, I enjoyed my experience more in April.  I thought the chicken and the potatoes tasted better during that visit, plus I was with my husband.

Parting shots:
















It was 1pm by this time and we decided to take a ride on Pirates.






Here's the menu hat that D36 and I wore for the rest of the day.  There is a skull-n-crossbones on the front, but we both preferred the back, so we wore it that way.  Many people asked where we got them, even a CM or two.






When we got off Pirates we had just enough time to get Mom back over to the Golden Horseshoe (I still want to add Review in there ) so she could enjoy another Billy Hill show.






The main Billy was different this time around.  I preferred the main Billy from Monday's show.  This time we had seats on the floor -- up front on the far left side.  Once again Mom had lots of fun.  She misses the good ol' Disneyland Days when there was all sorts of entertainment to be had.  Back when I was a kid, the first thing my brothers and sisters and I would do was check the little board on the ticket booths that announced which rides were closed for the day.  (What a sad day it was when we'd see POTC at the top of the list!)  The first thing Mom and Dad did was check what the entertainment would be for the day.  "Oh look!  The Pointer Sisters are singing tonight!"  (I remember them performing on one of the rafts.)  So Billy Hill and the Hillbillies took her back to those days.

We headed over to Tomorrowland next.

My kids will love this.






We rode Buzz.  I guess I don't have any pics.

On to Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy!






I love Space Mountain and was really excited about this overlay.  For some reason the idea of this overlay didn't bother me.  I thought it sounded like a fun change.  All 4 of us rode.  M48 hasn't done this one in years and years, but she was OK on the other rides so she decided to give this one a go too.  We had FPs and our wait was about 10 minutes at 3pm.  D36 and I got the very front seat.  Love the front seat!   I was right -- Ghost Galaxy WAS a fun change.  I wouldn't want it to change over permanently, but it was fun for the Halloween season.  Loved it!  

D36 was feeling a bit queasy afterward, so we took a bit of a break.  Actually she wanted a popcorn break.  I thought the boxes were so cute!






I wanted to head down main Street in search of the Dapper Dans.  I mainly wanted to hear them sing "Grim Grinning Ghosts."   I wasn't sure exactly where they'd be, so we just headed that direction.

So true.






Not sure what I'm doing here.  I guess I wanted another picture of my shirt???






M48 bought some fudge for us to share.  Everyone sat down on the curb and I went to grab 4 plastic forks.  We dug in.






I mentioned earlier in the TR that one of the things I wanted to remember from this trip was M48 eating fudge off of Main Street.  Fudge that fell off my fork and into the street.  I was going to pick it up and throw it away, but she beat me to it.  Only she didn't throw it away....   I didn't get a picture of the actual eating off of Main Street, but this picture will help me remember the memory. 

Up Next... Continuing my search for the Dapper Dans!


----------



## deejdigsdis

Well, I couldn't find the Dapper Dans on Main Street, so I walked over to Town Square.  Took this pic on my way:






Finally, I found them.  They were standing near City Hall.  I called back to the others to say I found them, and then we went over to hear them sing.






There weren't many other listeners around.  I was trying to take a picture of the Dans when out of the corner of my eye I saw this guy dancing right outside City Hall, just to the right of the Dans.  He had seen me trying to get pictures and decided to give me something else to take a picture of, I guess.  So I moved slightly to the right and took a picture of Random Dancing Guy:






It was so funny!  The Dapper Dans actually stopped singing their song and one of them asked me, "Do you know that guy you just took a picture of?"  I said, "No.  He's just some Random Dancing Guy that seemed to want his picture taken..."  Then the Dans started laughing.






Then they picked up with their song again -- which WASN'T "Grim Grinning Ghosts" by the way.  They never did sing that one.   After they were done performing one of the Dans came over to me and asked, "Can I see the picture of Random Dancing Guy?"  So I showed him.  Then I took a picture of him.  






After fun times with the Dapper Dans, we decided to hang around and wait for the Flag Retreat Ceremony.  It was our last chance to see it.  I loved seeing it with my husband back in April, and I knew Mom would especially enjoy it as well.

Random waiting around pics:











The Dapper Dans sang.  I prefer the retreat ceremony with the Disneyland Band because they play all the anthems from the different military branches, and invite guests who have served/are serving to stand when their anthem is played.




































I couldn't help but wonder what kind of stories this older gentleman would tell if given the chance.  I wondered if his story included time spent serving our country in the military.  (I admit I'm completely basing this on his age and just watching his face during the flag retreat.)











The Flag Retreat Ceremony is SO worth the effort to see.  There's nothing quite like singing "The Star-Spangled Banner" and saying the Pledge of Allegiance in Town Square at Disneyland.


----------



## Markie Mouse

I love your TR, it inspired me to start my own in Dec. I love the pics and now I feel I have to attend a flag ceremony one of these days. Halloween has never been special to me but it looks like a good time at DLR, so maybe when my babies are older it would be a good idea to try it. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tksbaskets

deejdigsdis said:


> Hey TK!  I was in such a moseying around mode my last 2 trips that I couldn't help but notice stuff!    So are you down to the 20s in your countdown yet?  Wait, you're going after Christmas, huh?  It will be here before you know it!  I want time to slow down a bit.  I love this time of year and it just goes by too fast.  I might be thinking differently if I had a Disney trip on the horizon, though.
> 
> So lunch at Blue Bayou... we'll get to that tomorrow.



33 days!!  I first saw your pic of the BB menu and said to myself "Deej must have a powerful flash!"  Then I kept reading and found you were outside when you took it.  That was one of the main problems we had with BB - we couldn't see to order or eat.  Perhaps the ambiance is on purpose so you also don't focus on portion size per dollar spent 

After dining there and at Cafe Orleans my family is glad we ate ONCE at BB and prefer go to CO or CC.

My hubby would have mourning the passing of 3 triangles of Monte Cristo too.

Still laughing about Random Dancing Guy.  You are very entertaining!!


----------



## deejdigsdis

Markie Mouse said:


> I love your TR, it inspired me to start my own in Dec. I love the pics and now I feel I have to attend a flag ceremony one of these days. Halloween has never been special to me but it looks like a good time at DLR, so maybe when my babies are older it would be a good idea to try it. Thanks for sharing!



Thank you!  I'm glad you're enjoying the report.  Doing a trip report is a really good way to re-live those memories.  Especially if you come back with a case of the post-Disneyland blues like I do.  Like I said, the Flag Retreat Ceremony is worth the effort.  When my husband and I went to DL alone in April, we were only there for 2 afternoons and we made time for the ceremony both afternoons.  Each was a bit different.  It was a trip highlight for me.  

My kids would love the Halloween Party.  My 10 year old wants our next trip to be during Halloween Time so he can trick-or-treat and ride Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy.  Halloween Time was very fun, but if I had to choose one time to go it would definitely be during the Christmas season.  I've always preferred Christmas over Halloween. Thanks for reading. 



tksbaskets said:


> 33 days!!  I first saw your pic of the BB menu and said to myself "Deej must have a powerful flash!"  Then I kept reading and found you were outside when you took it.  That was one of the main problems we had with BB - we couldn't see to order or eat.  Perhaps the ambiance is on purpose so you also don't focus on portion size per dollar spent
> 
> After dining there and at Cafe Orleans my family is glad we ate ONCE at BB and prefer go to CO or CC.
> 
> My hubby would have mourning the passing of 3 triangles of Monte Cristo too.
> 
> Still laughing about Random Dancing Guy.  You are very entertaining!!



 Hmmm...I didn't think about the portion size per dollar spent as a reason for the dimness!    I've yet to try CO.  I wanted to this trip but it didn't work out.  Hopefully next time.  I know we won't go to BB next time because it isn't a place I would take my kids right now.  When they are older and their tastes expand a bit, yes I will take them.  But until then...I will have to enjoy BB from the sidelines as I sail on by.  Or go on another trip without them.    But I want them with me the next time I go to DL.  Two trips in a row without them was enough.  

Glad you got a kick out of Random Dancing Guy!   I STILL laugh every time I see that picture, and it's been almost a month ago now!

Things are shaping up to finish DAY 4 today, and then that leaves a partial day for Day 5.  Kind of bittersweet to finish these things.  OK, off to upload some more pictures!


----------



## deejdigsdis

So we just finished up with the Flag Retreat Ceremony.  One last shot of flowers in Town Square before moving on...






We also stopped to get a group shot in front of the big Mickey Pumpkin.  Non-winking side.   We did this earlier in the week, but my camera battery died before the Photo Pass guy could take a picture.  He got one with his camera and my sister's camera, so we had to make sure and go back so I could get one as well.

OK, let's put some Fast Passes to use!






I remember the wait was really short.  This has been my best trip yet as far as Indy waits go.  Speaking of Indy, my sisters were at Disneyland together years ago (without me!) and were walking by Indy before it was officially open.  They were pulled in to take a test run on the ride.  

Up next, the Jungle Cruise.  One of my favorite parts of the ride...seeing the backside of water!






We had an excellent skipper.  At the end of our cruise, instead of saying something like "please disembark" -- something along those lines -- he said, "Get out."  The 4 of us just lost it and laughed and laughed.  We were taken back to 1985 when my mom was getting out of the canoes.  When we reached the dock the canoe CM simply said "Get out."  My mom thought it was the funniest thing and started laughing like crazy and fell out of the canoe as she was trying to disembark.  (Dockside, not waterside. )  She just laid there on the dock laughing and laughing.  I'm sure any passers by would have thought she was a bit tipsy.  The whole "get out" thing just struck her as really really funny and she lost control.  Of course my teenage brothers inched their way away from her.  They were horribly embarrassed.  D36 and I, who were 11 and 12 at the time, didn't know enough to be embarrassed.  We just thought it was funny that our mom was laying on the dock laughing, so we laughed right along with her.  OK...back to 2010.  When the skipper said "Get out" we all lost it.  Not enough to collapse on the dock in fits of laughter, but we _did_ seem to be the only ones laughing. 

I took a picture of the skipper so we could remember him.  He got embarrassed and looked away just as I snapped the picture.






Oh, and here's a cute joke.  D36 has a friend who used to be a skipper on the Jungle Cruise.  He told her one of the jokes he used to say on the ride:  "You know how at the end of the Matterhorn ride they say, 'please remain seated with your seat belt fastened'?  Do you know what they are saying right after that?  (He was referring to the Spanish translation of Permanacer Sentados... Por Favor...) No? Nobody knows?  They are saying 'Cinnamon toast and tacos...On the floor!'---------------------- OK, that has to be said just right to have it come across just right.  I'm sure it loses something in me just typing it as opposed to a Jungle Cruise skipper saying it with the same inflection as the Matterhorn recording...but I thought it was funny. 

We hit Pirates one last time before going to Rancho del Zocalo for dinner.  (Is that what it's called?  I'm feeling too lazy right now to go check.)  This was a first for me.  Growing up, our favorite nighttime restaurant was La Casa Mexicana which was located where RdZ is now.  Anyway, a few pics...











I can't remember what this was called, but it wasn't _quite_ as good as it looked.  I will go back and try this place again, though.






Here's M48's dessert:






OK, I love chocolate.  Love, love, love it!  But one bite of this was enough for me.  Too tasteless.  The taste it did have was on the bitter cocoa-ish side, instead of the melt-in-your-mouth decadent chocolatey-side.  

We enjoyed the ambiance here.  We sat right by where the Big Thunder trains come in after their "wildest ride" -- and even saw one put to bed for the night.  I thought I took a picture of the trains back in the ... hmmm.  I don't know what that area is called.  "Warehouse" comes to mind, but I know that's not it!   Anyway, no pics of that.

OK.  More later.


----------



## tksbaskets

OK, now you've got me laughing about your mom laying on the dock at the end of her cruise   "Get out"!

Hope that desert was as yummy as it looked


----------



## deejdigsdis

tksbaskets said:


> OK, now you've got me laughing about your mom laying on the dock at the end of her cruise   "Get out"!
> 
> Hope that desert was as yummy as it looked



My mom will never live that story down!  25 years later and we are still talking (and laughing) about it! 

OK, let's finish up Day 4...

After dinner we (everyone except D36, for some reason) rode HMH.  One last tour of the mansion at night, you could say.  We met D36 outside when we were done, with the goal of heading to Big Thunder Mountain for our last ride of the night.  We headed over there, and wouldn't you know it, we just missed getting in line before closing time.    That's twice now.   So we headed toward Main Street.  

Crowds leaving the park:






Oooohhh...a light I don't have yet. 






I wanted to get my last bit of shopping done tonight.  First stop...






DS10 asked for a tin of truffles...just like the ones we picked up for my sisters a year ago.  Grrr...  They were nowhere to be found.  So none of the treats that my kids asked for were around this trip.  I did pick up some dark chocolate peanut cluster candies for my husband, though.

Here's a funny sight from the Candy Palace.  Another colliding of holidays!






Now I was off to get the mug I had my eye on all week.  I'll have to post a picture of that one later.  I also wanted to get a new Christmas tree ornament.  I ended up choosing a snowman head (I  snowman tree ornaments) with a Mickey ears hat.  I'll post a pic of that one after I hang it on the tree.  It is still wrapped up.  (Boy, they mean business when they wrap fragile things, don't they?!?  The package I came away with seemed like it was 7 times bigger than the ornament I put up on the counter.  So happy it made it home safe and sound.)

I'm sure we sauntered down Main Street, enjoying the lights on our way.  

That concludes Day 4!


----------



## Dizzy4DL

Loving your report!  It's such a treat to read.

I know what you mean about wrapping fragile items. I bought a mug for a friend and when they were done wrapping, it was as big is a basketball! No kidding!  My Mom was there and asked if their machine had broken.


----------



## tksbaskets

Smiling about the nice Coca-cola light  Looking forward to more...


----------



## deejdigsdis

Dizzy4DL said:


> Loving your report!  It's such a treat to read.
> 
> I know what you mean about wrapping fragile items. I bought a mug for a friend and when they were done wrapping, it was as big is a basketball! No kidding!  My Mom was there and asked if their machine had broken.



Thanks so much!  Yes, the wrapping... I figured 1 mug and 1 ornament wouldn't take up much space.  But wow...after all that wrapping they were both so huge. 



tksbaskets said:


> Smiling about the nice Coca-cola light  Looking forward to more...



You won't have to wait much longer.  The first part of Day 5 will be up this morning.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Last Day. 

Being that it was a Friday, Disneyland opened at 8am.  The plan was to leave HoJo at 7:15am.  I went over to the office at 7am to check out and drop off my luggage.  I would be flying home, the others would be driving.  While the others were packing up the car I took a few pics around HoJo.











On the street by HoJo:











When they were all loaded up we made the trek to Disneyland one last time.











We were through the turnstiles just after 8am.  I filmed as we walked in and headed down Main Street, so no pics of that.  We decided to have breakfast on The Front Porch.  (I know.  I'm practically oozing anti-DISer philosophy this trip.)  Two of us secured our seats while 2 of us went to Blue Ribbon Bakery.






I had my usual chocolate chocolate chip muffin.  So moist!  I also had my first Caramel Apple Spiced Cider (or Spiced Caramel Apple Cider -- can't remember exactly).  Some sips were good, some were not.  It was a little weird.  The last swig tasted and felt like I was drinking spiced melted butter.  Ewww.  We enjoyed watching all the happy people walking down Main Street.  D36 is a big Oregon Ducks fan, so she called out "Go Ducks!" quite a few times to unsuspecting Ducks-gear-wearing fans.  Actually she was doing that all week, but there were more fans around this morning due to the game the next day.

Another thing we saw while we were eating and people-watching:






Some sort of training, perhaps?

20 minutes after taking that picture, we were already riding Peter Pan.  Not bad.






I know we also rode Pinocchio and Snow White.  Well, only half of Snow White.  You might remember from the beginning of the TR that we broke down and walked out.  Some reminder pics:











When the CM came to release us and lead us out, M48 asked what had happened.  The CM said, "Well, Sneezy and Dopey are a little slow and seem to need a little nap..."  You'd think with that excuse she might have included Sleepy in there. 

We wandered over by IASW.  It was closed for the installation of the Holiday overlay.  We just wanted to see the status of the lights outside.






Bathroom break.  Usually our DL trips consist of many stops at the Adventureland entrance restrooms.  This trip we seemed to make an awful lot of stops at this one:






Then we wandered over to the old Motor Boat Cruise area.






Now I'm wondering how the boats fit in that area.  It just looked small to me.  You'd never know a ride used to be there.






Time for a ride on the Matterhorn.  






I love the wildflower look of the flowers over there.






I finally remembered to turn on my camera at the end of the ride and record "Permanecer Sentados Por Favor!"  Now I can listen to it anytime I want instead of bugging my husband -- who speaks Spanish -- to say it at the most random of times. 

My next order of business was to pick up Space FPs while everyone else headed over to get a Dole Whip. 

Christmas is coming early to Disneyland!











I met up with everyone else near the hub.  They were all enjoying their Dole Whips.  My sister picked up a pineapple spear for me.  That's another thing that has gotten noticeably smaller since my last trip.   I've never had a Dole Whip myself, but I thought this was kind of chintzy:






That will do for now.  Be back later!


----------



## tksbaskets

Fun update!  Inquiring mind wants to know....are the bobsleds smoother now since the refurb?

I noticed the holey Dole Whip too.  Must get some castmember training on how to make the cup look full by filling around the outside whilst leaving a gaping hole in the middle.

Tasty anyway....

I'll be watching my email for notification of more fun to come....


----------



## deejdigsdis

tksbaskets said:


> Fun update!  Inquiring mind wants to know....are the bobsleds smoother now since the refurb?
> 
> I noticed the holey Dole Whip too.  Must get some castmember training on how to make the cup look full by filling around the outside whilst leaving a gaping hole in the middle.
> 
> Tasty anyway....
> 
> I'll be watching my email for notification of more fun to come....



Matterhorn Bobsleds...you know, I'm the wrong person to ask!  I've never thought they were jerky.  I've been riding them forever and never knew they were jerky until I read about it here on the DIS.   Our first ride this trip we doubled up in our seats and rode the FL side.  That was the first time I noticed definite jerkiness.  On our last ride we each took our own seat and we rode the TL side.  I didn't think it was jerky.  I feel like our first ride was jerky because I was sharing the seat with someone else.  Usually I don't do that.  With the closer quarters I felt like I got tossed into the sides more.

OK, so we're still enjoying our pineapple and Dole Whips.  I noticed the popcorn cart was keeping busy filling lots of Ghost Mickey buckets.  I thought they were really cute but I didn't feel the need to buy one.  They had a ton of buckets behind the popcorn cart.






Pretty flowers near our bench:











M48 had been wanting to ride the Monorail full circle all week, so we did that next.  






We actually got to ride up front...something we've never done before.  We loved it!  Pictures from our front seat:
















When we landed back in Tomorrowland we rode Autopia again.  Once again Mom ended up with a bum car.  It kept stopping on her.  (I kind of think it wasn't completely a car issue, though. )






Time to use the Space FPs.  Just Mom and I were up for the ride this time.






Woo Hoo!  Front row again!  I've really gotten lucky with all my front row-ness this trip.






I really do like the Ghost Galaxy overlay.  Very Halloween-y to me.  We met the others at Tomorrowland Terrace when we got out.






Oops!  Thought I had finished uploading all the pictures.  Guess I'll be back!


----------



## deejdigsdis

5th and final day is coming to a close way too quickly.   After getting off Space Mountain and before meeting the others at Tomorrowland Terrace, I popped into The Star Trader to pick up some things for my boys.  I brought 3 $25 Disney gift cards with me and I still had a balance on one of the cards.  (By the way, I got my $75 worth of gift cards at the grocery store for $45!  They had a promotion going that if you spend $30 on certain products, you would get a coupon for $10 off any gift card they sell.  The products in the promotion were things I buy anyway -- so it was a big score!  I did it 3 times and bought 3 $25 Disney gift cards for $15 each. )  I have 3 boys.  I bought each of them a lightsaber key chain that lights up.  I noticed that if you push a button, the lightsaber lights up in a periwinkle color.  I thought it was pretty cool as is, but I had no idea what it was really capable of doing.  When I gave them to the boys, they turned them on and started battling.  When you move the lightsaber around it is no longer periwinkle-colored.  It's very cool multi-colored!  They loved them.  I also found a replacement key chain for me.  Love it!






OK, we are all back together again.  It's about 12:15pm.  Time is ticking away.  I wanted to leave the park at 3:15 so I could go back to HoJo, grab my luggage, and be ready for my 3:55-4:10 pick up from Super Shuttle.  We decided we'd have our final meal at Hungry Bear.  We all really like sitting there by the water.  The plan was for me to scoot on ahead and pick up BTMRR FPs and then meet them at Hungry Bear.  I really really really needed to ride it again.  We just barely missed getting on Tuesday night and Thursday night and I was overdue for my favorite "mountain" ride.  As I was heading over I decided it might be a better idea to grab FPs for Splash instead.  We could still ride BTMRR.  The line for Splash seemed like it would be much longer so I put our FP efforts into that one instead.

We all met up at Hungry Bear.  I ordered the Turkey Club this time.  It came with plain potato chips.  I thought it was pretty good.






We kind of lingered after eating, waiting to be able to use our Splash FPs.  Finally it was time to go.  Lucky me, I got the very front row seat again!  (Normally I'm all for the front seat.  But this time I had a plane to catch and wasn't all that crazy about heading to the airport in wet clothes.)  "Maybe we won't get too wet," I thought.  Well, we got SOAKED!  All 3 of us (M48 sat out -- tailbone) might as well have been in the front seat!  The only dry spot on me was on my upper left thigh.  I totally looked like Cousin Itt.  

In our drenched-ness we grabbed M48 and headed toward BTMRR and left her on another bench.  We were in line!  We made it!  Or so we thought...  This is actually as close as we came:






This was supposed to be our train!  We were there!  We were already holding onto our hats and glasses!  Then... SCREECH!  The train came to a screeching halt right here.  Right before it reached us.   So this is what I think happened...  I saw a CM on the other side of the tracks moving someone's ECV.  He crossed the "safety" line.  Another CM lunged forward and pulled some lever.  So I'm guessing the lever shut the whole ride down.  There was a mass exodus as they had to realign stuff.    I couldn't believe this was happening.  We were so close!  (By the way, ECV-riding CM was fine.  He was already on the safe side of the line before the lever was pulled or switched or whatever it was.)  So with no spring in our step, we left BTMRR behind, never to ride it again during this trip.


----------



## tksbaskets

First - A+ for composition of your 'DL in motion photos' with the horse drawn car with the Materhorn and twirly ride from Tomorrowland (can you tell we've never been to DL with little kids?)  Your monorail pic was my absolute favorite!  Did you color the sky a bit more blue?

Next, WHAT a bummer about  BTMM.  Your plans were derailed.  I know how you feel.  SOooo close.

Lunch looks delish.  Can't believe we have to leave your trip report this day


----------



## deejdigsdis

tksbaskets said:


> First - A+ for composition of your 'DL in motion photos' with the horse drawn car with the Materhorn and twirly ride from Tomorrowland (can you tell we've never been to DL with little kids?)  Your monorail pic was my absolute favorite!  Did you color the sky a bit more blue?
> 
> Next, WHAT a bummer about  BTMM.  Your plans were derailed.  I know how you feel.  SOooo close.
> 
> Lunch looks delish.  Can't believe we have to leave your trip report this day



Thanks for the compliments!  Twirly ride...I like that!  If I did boost the sky color it would have been just a bit.  More of a lighting change than a color change.

So are we ready to bring this trip to an end???   It looks like I'm going to hit my goal of finishing before I leave for Thanksgiving.


----------



## deejdigsdis

This is it.  The final installment.  I meant to come back and finish last night but I got sidetracked.  Anyway, here we go.  I mean "Here we goooooooooooo!" 

So we were totally bummed about missing out on BTMRR.  It was almost 2:30 by this time.  There was no question as to where we should spend our final moments.  POTC.  Always POTC.  We grabbed M48 from her bench and off we went.

Yikes!  There was a line.






I had grown accustomed to walk-on or nearly walk-on for this ride during all of my visits in the past year, so this line was not a fun thing to see.  Nevertheless, we hopped in line.











I love ending my trips on this ride.  Because it is longer, it draws out the experience for me.

One last pic of NOS as we walked away:






Last minute business that needed to be taken care of:

* M48 wanted to walk through the tree house and reminisce about Swiss Family Robinson days.

* I needed to pick up some fudge from Candy Palace.

* D36 needed to head over to the AP center and upgrade her park hopper.   Good grief, she lives only 4 hours away.  It was a must-do.

So...Mom and M48 headed to the tree house.  I went to go buy fudge, and D36 walked along with me so I could show her where to go.  The sign outside the pavilion said it was a 20 minute wait, so D36 began to waver.  I knew it wasn't that long of a wait and told her to get in line.  Besides, she didn't need to leave DL by 3:15 -- I did.  

The plan was for everyone to meet me where they make the candy in Candy Palace.  If everyone wasn't there by 3:20 I would just make the trek back to HoJo alone and they would all catch up.  I was done taking care of business first so I went over by the candy-making area.  

This is what was going on outside:






Notice the time in the clock on the right.  I had 10 minutes. 

Well, everyone made it back in time, but we were cutting things pretty close.  Notice the time now:






We tried to exit to the left of the train station -- my usual exit -- but the MHP guests were coming in so we had to exit through the other side.  Ack -- this puts a damper on being able to properly say goodbye to Disneyland.  






It was a rushed exit.  I normally like to linger.  It was a little unsettling to me.  Anyway, we made our way out of the park with nearly 5 whole days of Disneyland Magic behind us.  D36 took one last picture of me from behind as I departed...






It was all over.  I rushed ahead of everyone else so I would be ready for the shuttle's arrival.  I got there in plenty of time.  Super Shuttle picked me up -- in my still extremely wet Splash Mountain clothes, mind you -- at about 4:15.  So about 5 minutes after the window.  We had to wait for another HoJo guest to come down.  I didn't like that middle-of-the-roadness.  Sitting in the van and just waiting for 15-ish minutes, looking out the window at my mom and sisters who would be continuing on their journey without me.  I just wanted to go straight from DL to my plane and home to my family.  This was actually the easiest Disneyland exit I've ever made because it was more like "I'm going to see my family!" instead of "I'm walking away from Disneyland for the last time..."  

The trip home was uneventful.  I landed at the airport at midnight and texted my husband that I would meet him in the car outside the baggage claim.  He said, "OK."  I was off to grab my bag with thoughts of my family dancing around in my head.  All of a sudden I heard pounding on a window next to me.  I looked up and saw the 3 smiling faces of my 3 boys, waving a big "Welcome Home Mom!!" sign, my husband lingering in the background.  I was not expecting them to come in to meet me, but what a pleasant surprise!  They sure had a lot of energy at midnight.  DS7 was more than willing to carry my trick-or-treat bag full o' candy that had been in my carry on.    I noticed that his front teeth had come down a lot further while I was gone.  They were just barely emerging when I left.  He looked so different when he smiled.  DS4 was still wearing his red and white pirate socks from his preschool Halloween party the day before.  He ran up and grabbed my hand and said as he studied my face, "Are your eyes still blue or are they brown now?  Yep, they're still blue...  Are you going to go to Disneyland again without me???"    Then there was DS10, seeming so grown up but still my little boy at the same time.  He just kept hugging me.  Then it was time to reunite with my husband.   9 days was a long time to be apart from everyone.

Our next trip is planned for 2012.  I am leaning toward a trip when the Christmas stuff is in full swing.  DS10 wants to try Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy, and all 3 boys would love to go trick-or-treating, so another Halloween Time trip might win out.  As for now, it's killing me to have 154 days of use left on my AP which will most likely remain untouched.  (Well, 154 days until it expires, so technically less days of use when you factor in blocked out days. ) With D36 having an AP now, it makes it even harder.  But it would probably kill me more to leave my kids behind and take off to DL without them.

I guess that brings us to the end of the Halloween Trip!  Thank you for joining me as I re-lived some very fun memories! 

HAPPY THANKSGIVING!

-Deej


----------



## tksbaskets

Now that you have this sappy head puddled up....how sweet that all your men came to pick you up 

I enjoyed your trip report.  It would be hard to decide between Christmas at DL and Halloween.  I'd lean towards Christmas but my boys are 19 so trick-or-treating doesn't hold the same appeal. 

You can follow my family to WDW next month 
TK


----------



## Dizzy4DL

Thank you so very much for sharing with us. I really felt like I was along for the trip and that is hard for a writer to do. Thank you also for the wonderful pictures. I saw things I have never noticed before at DL.
As for your AP, thats why I don't get one. It would drive me nuts knowing it was available to use. 
And the part about your family waiting with a sign, I actually teared up! So sweet! 
Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## eeyore7360nc

Thanks for sharing your trips with us. I'm thinking a Halloween trip to DL is in my future. Hope you and your family have a great holiday.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Ack!  All my pictures are gone!   I've been out of town for 6 days.  (Longer than we expected...got snowed in at my in-laws.)  Will the pictures come back eventually or is there something I need to do?



tksbaskets said:


> Now that you have this sappy head puddled up....how sweet that all your men came to pick you up
> 
> I enjoyed your trip report.  It would be hard to decide between Christmas at DL and Halloween.  I'd lean towards Christmas but my boys are 19 so trick-or-treating doesn't hold the same appeal.
> 
> You can follow my family to WDW next month
> TK



Thanks for joining me!  You know I'll be there stalking you on the other side. 



Dizzy4DL said:


> Thank you so very much for sharing with us. I really felt like I was along for the trip and that is hard for a writer to do. Thank you also for the wonderful pictures. I saw things I have never noticed before at DL.
> As for your AP, thats why I don't get one. It would drive me nuts knowing it was available to use.
> And the part about your family waiting with a sign, I actually teared up! So sweet!
> Thanks again for sharing!



Thank you for your kind comments!  Every time I go back I see things I've never noticed before.  I love that. 



eeyore7360nc said:


> Thanks for sharing your trips with us. I'm thinking a Halloween trip to DL is in my future. Hope you and your family have a great holiday.



Glad you followed along!  I hope you are able to visit Disneyland during Halloween Time some year.  And thanks for the holiday wishes.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Fixed it.


----------



## Markie Mouse

Loved it. Beautiful pictures. This made me consider Halloween for next year.


----------



## Sherry E

deejdigsdis said:


> Fixed it.



Deej - I didn't see what the problem was with your photos because I think you panicked and "fixed it" before I had a chance to get on here and explain what happened!  I only saw the e-mail alert message that said your photos were missing.  

So when you say they were "gone," what did you mean?  The reason I ask is because if it was the "Bandwidth exceeded" issue on Photobucket, that could happen again if you're not careful.  It's happened to me a few times, and it happens to almost everyone at some point with a Photobucket account and lots of large photos.  Do you remember me saying in the Halloween thread a long time ago that VictoriaAndMatt's photos were being held hostage in Bandwidth Jail?  

Otherwise, if it was just a matter of seeing little 'X's where there should be photos, it means the pages are struggling to load the photos, or, like in my case, my PC has trouble loading the pages with photos.  And they will load eventually.

If the Bandwidth issue is why your photos were missing, and if it happens again, don't panic.  They will reappear eventually.  Photobucket usually sends out warning e-mails about reaching bandwidth a week or two before your photos vanish.  Since it's just the 'monthly' bandwidth limit they are concerned with, the photos will automatically reappear on or around the 17th of the following month.

Any time someone posts lots and lots of photos - even if they are not all posted in the same TR, but they all come from the same Photobucket account - that uses up monthly bandwidth.  And if the photos are large, that uses extra bandwidth.  If a lot of people view your TR, just the simple viewing of the photos is using up bandwidth, believe it or not.  That's another reason why I let my TR sink down the pages for a while here and there - so there won't be as many views and my photos won't disappear for a month!!  The more people who simply look at your photos, the more bandwidth is being used.

What a lot of folks do is create a second Photobucket account, but to reload all the same photos to another account will only create the same problem, not to mention be a huge hassle.  I created a second account, but mainly so I could load all new photos.  I left the old ones in the first account.

If I come back from this next DLR trip with a huge number of photos, post them all around the DIS and all sorts of people view them, it will use up bandwidth.  So I have to be careful!!

One other thing - each separate photo album per Photobucket account is technically supposed to handle 250 photos, maximum.  And there are supposed to be 10 albums, max.  At least, that's what the stats used to be for the FREE accounts.  They don't advertise those stats heavily now, so I think many people exceed 250 photos per album or they create more than 10 albums in their free accounts.  That is another red flag that an account might exceed the monthly bandwidth.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Markie Mouse said:


> Loved it. Beautiful pictures. This made me consider Halloween for next year.



Thanks for reading.   I'm glad you enjoyed it!  I'm so glad I went during Halloween.  So many fun memories.



Sherry E said:


> Deej - I didn't see what the problem was with your photos because I think you panicked and "fixed it" before I had a chance to get on here and explain what happened!  I only saw the e-mail alert message that said your photos were missing.
> 
> So when you say they were "gone," what did you mean?  The reason I ask is because if it was the "Bandwidth exceeded" issue on Photobucket, that could happen again if you're not careful.  It's happened to me a few times, and it happens to almost everyone at some point with a Photobucket account and lots of large photos.  Do you remember me saying in the Halloween thread a long time ago that VictoriaAndMatt's photos were being held hostage in Bandwidth Jail?
> 
> Otherwise, if it was just a matter of seeing little 'X's where there should be photos, it means the pages are struggling to load the photos, or, like in my case, my PC has trouble loading the pages with photos.  And they will load eventually.
> 
> If the Bandwidth issue is why your photos were missing, and if it happens again, don't panic.  They will reappear eventually.  Photobucket usually sends out warning e-mails about reaching bandwidth a week or two before your photos vanish.  Since it's just the 'monthly' bandwidth limit they are concerned with, the photos will automatically reappear on or around the 17th of the following month.
> 
> Any time someone posts lots and lots of photos - even if they are not all posted in the same TR, but they all come from the same Photobucket account - that uses up monthly bandwidth.  And if the photos are large, that uses extra bandwidth.  If a lot of people view your TR, just the simple viewing of the photos is using up bandwidth, believe it or not.  That's another reason why I let my TR sink down the pages for a while here and there - so there won't be as many views and my photos won't disappear for a month!!  The more people who simply look at your photos, the more bandwidth is being used.
> 
> What a lot of folks do is create a second Photobucket account, but to reload all the same photos to another account will only create the same problem, not to mention be a huge hassle.  I created a second account, but mainly so I could load all new photos.  I left the old ones in the first account.
> 
> If I come back from this next DLR trip with a huge number of photos, post them all around the DIS and all sorts of people view them, it will use up bandwidth.  So I have to be careful!!
> 
> One other thing - each separate photo album per Photobucket account is technically supposed to handle 250 photos, maximum.  And there are supposed to be 10 albums, max.  At least, that's what the stats used to be for the FREE accounts.  They don't advertise those stats heavily now, so I think many people exceed 250 photos per album or they create more than 10 albums in their free accounts.  That is another red flag that an account might exceed the monthly bandwidth.



Yeah, it was a "Bandwidth Exceeded" issue with photobucket.  Thanks for explaining all that to me.  I really had no clue.  Yes, I do remember when that happened with all of VictoriaAndMatt's Halloween pics.  That's what I thought of when I saw all of these "bandwidth exceeded" things where my pics used to be.  I just couldn't remember if you were supposed to do something about it or just wait it out.  When you said I should have gotten email warnings I went and checked my email account that doesn't get much action and there they were.  So yeah, they notified me a couple of weeks ago that I was on the verge of exceeding.

So 250 photos?  My Halloween Trip album has close to 400!

Anyway, I ended up paying the $2.99 to upgrade for 1 month.  Mainly because I was curious about something with the stats and it sounded like having a pro account would answer my questions.  It didn't -- but the pictures are back.  My DS11 (that's the first time I've typed that -- he's 11.) has been in and out while I've typed up the TR.  He asked if he could read the whole thing and look at all the pictures once I was done, so now he'll be able to do that for some leisurely reading.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I read and looked at all your pics during your HalloweenTime trip to DL. I say that you really enjoyed MHP and have done everything that you and your family wanted to do during your visit. Great details of your TR from place to place at the DLR. You took pictures of the food porn and the flowers which is really clear and nice. 

It was nice to read your TR and hope you have a good trip in 2012. You should consider doing a trip without the kids or a solo trip since you have more than 100 days to use before your AP expires. I just did a solo trip a few weeks ago and it was fun to go to the park and do whatever you want to do. It is kind of lonely to go by yourself, but it is really fun to do.


----------



## deejdigsdis

mvf-m11c said:


> I read and looked at all your pics during your HalloweenTime trip to DL. I say that you really enjoyed MHP and have done everything that you and your family wanted to do during your visit. Great details of your TR from place to place at the DLR. You took pictures of the food porn and the flowers which is really clear and nice.
> 
> It was nice to read your TR and hope you have a good trip in 2012. You should consider doing a trip without the kids or a solo trip since you have more than 100 days to use before your AP expires. I just did a solo trip a few weeks ago and it was fun to go to the park and do whatever you want to do. It is kind of lonely to go by yourself, but it is really fun to do.



Thanks for stopping by.   Yes, we had a great time.  It was pretty slow-paced as far as Disneyland trips go.  That may be my new normal.  We took our kids for the first time a year ago, and I've been back 2 times since then -- without them.  Once was with just my husband, and then my last trip was with just my mom and 2 sisters.  I loved both of those trips, but I'm ready to take my kids back.  I had been tossing around the idea of just taking my DS11 before my AP expires.  He was more into Disneyland than my younger two.  He went with me for our MM, whereas the younger 2 boys wanted to stay at the hotel and watch TV.  Anyway, I can't wait until we go back!


----------



## TheColtonsMom

> When I was going through my pictures and came across this one, I thought, "Wow. This looks like it could have been taken in 1977. Or 1982. Or 1996." I was glad it looked the same. I had read that Space Mountain was closed for 2 years, but when I rode it I couldn't tell that anything had changed (ride-wise). I knew when there would be a dip, or a turn, etc. and I was surprised that it all came back to me after 13 years. I guess I was expecting more of a change if it had been closed for 2 years. Not that I wanted a change or anything, mind you. I looked it up on Wikipedia and read that the entire track was removed, and they completely rebuilt the new track in the exact same layout as the original design. (Ah. I wasn't going crazy.) I also read that the exterior of the mountain was painted green and gold () for a period of about 6 years, and then was repainted white. I can't imagine it being green and gold. Any reviews on that one?


Gotta love Magic Mornings:

I remember when space mountain was green & gold ... it looked like a copper pot that had been left outside rusty and greenish looks good on garden art looked horrible on space mountain


----------



## TheColtonsMom

Had just put DS6 to bed (yes i have been stretching how long he is awake in prep for 4 days of open to close disney) and have been scheduling "naps" after school (more like quiet time but it works) when I hit the story about the "snoap" DS6 came in to see what was so funny and he wanted me to pass on his thanks to your boys for warning him so he won't eat soap LOL gotta love kids I tell you


----------



## TheColtonsMom

Just finished your April 2010 TR. Loved the pics and even more the descriptions.

So like you I have never in 25+ trips to Disneyland seen the Flag ceremony and after hearing about it here have it on out agenda for our Christmas trip.

After researching it I found out this has been going on forever and Walt said it should go on as long as Disneyland existed.

Now after hearing that you saw two completely different flag ceremonies I wonder how many different versions there are. Wonder if they do it in Florida too? What about the foreign parks? Anyone know?

I agree that HM is better for me anyway in its original form I can appreciate HMH as my DD23 is a huge Tim Burton fan and the overlay was the reason we started planning our trip in December 2002 she just had to see it. My DH has never seen it any other way so when we go in summer 2012 and he does the HM for the first time I will be interested in his reaction as HMH is his "original"


----------



## TheColtonsMom

> 'Cinnamon toast and tacos...On the floor!'



Will they look at me funny when I burst into giggles listening to the safety message on th Matterhorn?


----------



## deejdigsdis

TheColtonsMom said:


> Gotta love Magic Mornings:
> 
> I remember when space mountain was green & gold ... it looked like a copper pot that had been left outside rusty and greenish looks good on garden art looked horrible on space mountain



Hi!  Thanks for answering my year-old question.   Seriously, thank you!  Everyone I've asked doesn't remember or thinks I'm crazy, saying Space Mountain was never those colors.  From your description, no wonder that look didn't last.  I love how it looks now.  So classic.



TheColtonsMom said:


> Had just put DS6 to bed (yes i have been stretching how long he is awake in prep for 4 days of open to close disney) and have been scheduling "naps" after school (more like quiet time but it works) when I hit the story about the "snoap" DS6 came in to see what was so funny and he wanted me to pass on his thanks to your boys for warning him so he won't eat soap LOL gotta love kids I tell you



First...that's very clever to slowly put DS6 on Disneyland time.   And the snow...we still laugh about that.  The snow was one of my favorite parts about going this time of year.  Very magical.



TheColtonsMom said:


> Just finished your April 2010 TR. Loved the pics and even more the descriptions.
> 
> So like you I have never in 25+ trips to Disneyland seen the Flag ceremony and after hearing about it here have it on out agenda for our Christmas trip.
> 
> After researching it I found out this has been going on forever and Walt said it should go on as long as Disneyland existed.
> 
> Now after hearing that you saw two completely different flag ceremonies I wonder how many different versions there are. Wonder if they do it in Florida too? What about the foreign parks? Anyone know?
> 
> I agree that HM is better for me anyway in its original form I can appreciate HMH as my DD23 is a huge Tim Burton fan and the overlay was the reason we started planning our trip in December 2002 she just had to see it. My DH has never seen it any other way so when we go in summer 2012 and he does the HM for the first time I will be interested in his reaction as HMH is his "original"



The Flag Retreat Ceremony is a must see for me now.  When I was younger, Disneyland was totally all about the rides and the magical feeling I had while there.  Now it's about so much more.  Don't get me wrong, the rides and the magical feeling are still the biggest part for me, in large part due to the nostalgia of it all.  But now I like to slow down and notice things I've never noticed, sit on Main Street and just enjoy the atmosphere (instead of using it solely as a passageway to get to a favorite ride), pay attention to the flowers and other details.  Ah...I'm getting homesick!  

Anyway, that's very interesting about the Flag Ceremony being around all this time.  I guess I've never ever had a reason to be in Town Square at 4:30pm before my trips in the past year.  We were always an open-to-close family growing up.  Never took breaks and headed back to the hotel.  (Since we went in the summer that meant 8am - 1am.  How my parents did that with 6 kids...I'll never know!)  And DCA wasn't there, so that takes out another reason to be in that area at 4:30pm (to park hop).  I'm just assuming that's why I never knew about it all those years.  I'm very glad I learned about it here on the DIS.  I've never been to any other Disney parks, so I can't answer your question.



TheColtonsMom said:


> Will they look at me funny when I burst into giggles listening to the safety message on th Matterhorn?



 

Thanks for reading!   I see you started a Trip Report as well.  I will start reading it tomorrow. 

ETA this picture!  I forgot to post a picture of the ornament I bought during my Oct. trip.  I love snowmen ornaments in general and this one was calling my name.  I was glad that little carrot nose stayed on.  Well, I was glad the whole thing stayed together!  It's a fragile thing but they wrapped it VERY well...ended up being a huge package for this one little ornament!


----------



## tksbaskets

Deekj - I love that ornament!!  Wonder if I'll be able to be a copy cat in WDW in 11 days??

TK


----------



## TheColtonsMom

> We were always an open-to-close family growing up. Never took breaks and headed back to the hotel. (Since we went in the summer that meant 8am - 1am. How my parents did that with 6 kids...I'll never know!)




We were an open to close family as well. I think My Mother was super woman..there were 4 of us and sometimes friends...You know all by herself she used to take all the kids in the neighborhood to Zuma beach once a week all summer so just her and 8-10 kids in a station wagon...she was either superwoman or crazy.


----------



## deejdigsdis

tksbaskets said:


> Deekj - I love that ornament!!  Wonder if I'll be able to be a copy cat in WDW in 11 days??
> 
> TK



Now you're down to 10 days!    Can't wait for your report!



TheColtonsMom said:


> We were an open to close family as well. I think My Mother was super woman..there were 4 of us and sometimes friends...You know all by herself she used to take all the kids in the neighborhood to Zuma beach once a week all summer so just her and 8-10 kids in a station wagon...she was either superwoman or crazy.



Ah, the station wagon days!  I haven't thought about those in a while.  We would make the 17-ish hour drive to Disneyland in our station wagon.  And in those days seat belts were...optional, I guess you could say.  I don't really remember ever wearing one when I was younger.  No laws back then.  Anyway, so our family of 8 would pile into the station wagon.  My parents and older sister up front, my 2 brothers in the middle, and then the 3 of us younger kids in the back.  We would usually spend a week camping before heading to DL, so all that gear was in the car.  The seats were folded down in the back with the tent and sleeping bags all laid out in a stack.  So the 3 of us kids would ride those 17 hours horizontally on top of the stack of sleeping bags!   With our noses just a few inches away from the ceiling.  Crazy!  It was great for the napping portions of the trip, but not-so-great otherwise.  Wow, times have changed...

OK, so here's a picture from 1979.  This would have been from one of my crazy riding-down-the-so-cal-freeways-on-top-of-a-stack-of-sleeping-bags trips.   I'm in the yellow teacup with my brother and sister.


----------



## TheColtonsMom

> Ah, the station wagon days! I haven't thought about those in a while. We would make the 17-ish hour drive to Disneyland in our station wagon. And in those days seat belts were...optional, I guess you could say. I don't really remember ever wearing one when I was younger. No laws back then. Anyway, so our family of 8 would pile into the station wagon. My parents and older sister up front, my 2 brothers in the middle, and then the 3 of us younger kids in the back. We would usually spend a week camping before heading to DL, so all that gear was in the car. The seats were folded down in the back with the tent and sleeping bags all laid out in a stack. So the 3 of us kids would ride those 17 hours horizontally on top of the stack of sleeping bags!  With our noses just a few inches away from the ceiling. Crazy! It was great for the napping portions of the trip, but not-so-great otherwise. Wow, times have changed...



For us it was mom & dad in front back seat folded down with a mattress and it was a free for all back there. It is amazing we all survived our childhoods without seatbelts, bike helmets and all the other safety gear our kids "need"


----------



## TheColtonsMom

Love the old pic...My mom thinks I am crazy wanting to dig through the boxes to try and find some old disney pics to post


----------



## deejdigsdis

TheColtonsMom said:


> For us it was mom & dad in front back seat folded down with a mattress and it was a free for all back there. It is amazing we all survived our childhoods without seatbelts, bike helmets and all the other safety gear our kids "need"



"Free for all" -- that's a really good way to put it.  



TheColtonsMom said:


> Love the old pic...My mom thinks I am crazy wanting to dig through the boxes to try and find some old disney pics to post



Thanks.  I would love to see some of your old pics!  Have you checked out the Disney Nostalgia Pictures thread on the Disneyland Community Board yet?  There are some really great pictures in that thread.  Man, the characters have come a long way since the beginning.


----------



## TheColtonsMom

deejdigsdis said:


> "Free for all" -- that's a really good way to put it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.  I would love to see some of your old pics!  Have you checked out the Disney Nostalgia Pictures thread on the Disneyland Community Board yet?  There are some really great pictures in that thread.  Man, the characters have come a long way since the beginning.



I haven't but I am going there right now LOL We just watched the news footage from opening day and WOW those characters were a bit scary actually but even since I started going in the early 70's they have very slowly changed over time to what they are now.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Just back from a quick, somewhat spontaneous and unexpected trip with my sister and my son!  I must say...this trip was a bit different from my last 2 trips, which were kid-less.  The last 2 trips saw plenty of Main Street action in the form of stopping to admire and photograph window displays, lounging on the front porch, and just being in mosey-mode in general.  Not the case this time.  Stopping to notice lampposts doesn't exactly fit into doing Disneyland with an 11 year old boy. 

BUT...I am happy to report that I _finally_ got my ice cream!  The ice cream that I planned on getting (and missed) during my last 3 trips.  And it was good. 






Stay tuned for more adventures...including my celebrity sighting on Wednesday.  (Here's a hint...  This person was in a sitcom.  Not the main guy, but the main guy's friend.  He also did a voice in a Disney-Pixar movie.)  He thought he was well-hidden in the crevices of the rocks by Astro Orbitor, but I was on to him.


----------



## tksbaskets

Any TSMM reports coming???

TK


----------



## JH87

YUM. My mouth is watering just looking at the ice cream.
Can't wait to find out who you saw....hmmmmmm


----------



## deejdigsdis

tksbaskets said:


> Any TSMM reports coming???
> 
> TK



Ugh.  No!  Still sad about that.  I was going to print out your tips and have my son read up on everything on the plane, but there was no ink in the printer and no time to fix that before heading for the airport.  I don't have a fancy internet-sportin' phone so that was that.  He ended up wanting to ride by himself anyway!  Kind of funny.  I was more disappointed about not having the tips than he was.



JH87 said:


> YUM. My mouth is watering just looking at the ice cream.
> Can't wait to find out who you saw....hmmmmmm



Hi!  You won't have to wait long...the sighting was on our first day!


----------



## deejdigsdis

Let's get this thing started with a bit of back story:

I was helping my sister plan a solo trip to Disneyland.  She wanted to break in her new AP that she got during our sister/mother trip in October.  I helped her find a place to stay.  Candy Cane Inn.  She wanted a place that offered a shuttle since she would be by herself and she didn't want to walk home alone at night.  We thought $95/night was a great rate.  A few weeks before her trip she said something along the lines of, "You know...you could come too...your AP is still good...I've got the hotel covered since I'm going anyway...you would just have to pay for your flight and food.  And I'll pay for half your flight."  Whoa.  I wanted to jump on it, but there was the little issue of going and leaving my kids (3 boys) behind -- yet again.  We took our kids for their first (and only) trip in Nov. 2009 (finally ending my 13 year Disneyland Drought).  Then my husband and I went back alone the following April to celebrate our 11th Anniversary (about 4+ years late).  Then I went in Oct. with my mom and 2 sisters.  And now this offer comes along.  I really wanted to go, but decided I wouldn't unless I could take my oldest son (11) along with us.  My husband and I had talked months ago about me taking each boy alone at some point.  This seemed like the perfect opportunity to start that tradition, given that my AP was still valid, the hotel was paid for, and half my flight was paid for.  So we were set.  I told my son - who was thrilled.  Now there was the matter of telling my younger boys, ages 8 and 5.  I was shocked at their reaction.  They didn't care at all.  Actually, they were excited.  Counting down the days until we left.  "Mom, how many more days until you go to Disneyland?  I can't wait until you go so I can eat as many treats as I want and play Wii all the time with Dad..."  

I have to say...I never DREAMED I'd be visiting Disneyland 4 times in 15 months.  During that 13 YEAR drought it most definitely never crossed my mind that I'd go to the other extreme.  4 times in 15 months is extreme to me, anyway.

So Wednesday January 26th we were off!  The plan was for me and DS11 to fly into John Wayne, then take a shuttle to Candy Cane Inn and meet my sister, who would be driving.

Our first DLR spotting while riding down the freeway in our shuttle:






The excitement was building.  It's still just crazy to me that I can wake up in my own bed and then have a late lunch at Disneyland!  So we exited the freeway and were pleased to find out that we'd be the first drop-off.  I pointed HoJo out to my son, since that's where we stayed as a family.  I was taking a few pics as we were riding along, and then I got a message from my sister saying she had just passed Mimi's.  Crazy!  We had just passed Mimi's ourselves.  We continue down the road to Candy Cane Inn and pull up in front of the office.  My sister had arrived less than 15 seconds before us.  What perfect timing!  It was crazy.  It was close to 11am by this time.  10:52 to be exact.  I just remember thinking, "8 minutes 'til the shuttle leaves for Disneyland...will we make it?"  We went in to check in and then headed to our room.  We loved the location.  On the bottom floor right across from the office/pool/breakfast area and right by the shuttle pick up/drop off area.  We decided to get settled in and then take the 11:30 shuttle.  The weather was beautiful and my son decided it was a shorts kind of day.

By 11:30 we were on our way.   I was so excited to be back there with my son.  He would have been happy if this trip turned into some kind of Space Mountain/California Screamin' Fest, but it didn't quite work out that way.  It was WAY more crowded than I was expecting, for one thing.  I kind of had visions of doing the "big" things many many times.  It just didn't happen.  

OK.  So it's 11:30.  No wait at the turnstiles.  For some reason I still need to take a picture of this every time I go.  






My family (growing up) had a tradition of riding the train full circle before doing anything else.  I was going to let that slide this time scared1 and not do it, thinking my son would want to get right to his idea of the good stuff.  I was pleasantly surprised when he excitedly asked -- as we were walking in -- "Are we going to ride the train around first?"  I asked him if that was what he wanted to do and he said yes.  So that's what we did.  

I guess the very first thing we did was walk down Main Street and get a locker.

My son thought this was cool and requested a pic.






Lots of painting going on this week...






Flowers in the planters near the lockers.






Our destination at last...






We can't remember what the lockers looked like in Oct., but we didn't think they looked like this.






My sister and I wondered if we were going crazy.  Did they really change the lockers sometime in the past 3 months, or are we just remembering things wrong???  Then, on our way out, we heard one guy ask another guy, "So what do you think of the new lockers?"  I guess we weren't crazy.   At some point they were changed.  Not sure if it was before Oct. and we are just remembering wrong, or if it really was within the past 3 months.

So we put our stuff in a locker and headed back toward Main Street Station.  Just some sights along the way...
















The Walls...  Not a pretty sight.  My son actually said, "Seeing these walls all over kind of takes some of the magic away doesn't it?"






And finally:






We pretty much just had to wait for the next train to come in.  We were excited to "officially" start our Disneyland Day 1!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Great start to your TR and can't wait to read more.


----------



## travelmel

deejdigsdis said:


> Thank you!  Yes, it was an amazing trip.  I spend way too much time thinking about it every day.   I would love to go back during that same time period down the road.
> 
> As for the camera, it is a Canon PowerShot SD780 IS ELPH.  My husband checks the ratings in Consumer Reports before he buys anything, and this camera had good ratings for your point-and-shoot options.  We bought it a couple of days before our trip for $200.  I'm wishing I had taken the time to go through the manual and learn more about it before taking it into Disneyland.  I pretty much just had it on auto everything, but now I'm learning more about it.  One thing we especially loved about it during our trip was that it fit comfortably in our front pocket.  Really nice for carrying it around if it wasn't being used.  I kept a Ziploc sandwich bag in my front pocket.  When we'd go on a wet ride I'd just slide it into the bag, and then back into my pocket.  It wasn't uncomfortable at all.  It was easy to forget it was there.  I guess that can be good or bad.    It's also easy to handle, for being the smaller size that it is.  We tried out another camera that was a little bigger than this one, but it was hard to handle.  It just felt too small, and the buttons were more awkward.  I can't remember what that one was.  Anyway, feel free to ask any other questions.
> 
> Also, I use Picasa 3 to edit my pictures.  You can download it for free.  Here are some before and after pictures so you can see the difference.
> 
> So it's not totally the camera.



Hi again   I cannot believe how beautiful your pictures are. I found myself re-reading your TR because the pics are so beautiful I can't tear myself away!  I don't want to downplay your commentary either.. I feel we are definitely kindred spirits!

GOOD JOB!!


----------



## travelmel

deejdigsdis said:


> T
> Table light...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



This is as far as I have gotten and I HAVE to go to bed. But I just had to say, "WHAT THE HECK!!???" You are amazing.   I cannot believe how crisp and beautiful that turned out in such low light. You're like a serious camera wizard!!   SERIOUSLY!!!   I am shaking my head... I so totally want to go out and buy an elph (?) but I am in the midst of penny pinching frenzy to pay for our first WDW trip this summer. DARN IT!  I so don't want to take my PoS cam!  WAH!  I am so sorry for my outburst. Your TR is amazing. Thank you


----------



## travelmel

deejdigsdis said:


> That's something I want to always remember about this trip.  I didn't write that down in my little notebook, and I know I didn't get a picture of it, but it's something I want to remember.  There, it's down in my little TR memory bank that I can access later.  A memory never to be forgotten.
> 
> OK, from here on out there will be less talk and more pictures.



That is exactly why I love my TR.... Keep up the good work with your memory bits!


----------



## tksbaskets

Deej - LOVE the flower picture and that your DS requested a couple of pics.  I agree with his comment about the walls.  What construction is going on at DL on mainstreet?

Waiting for more....
TK


----------



## deejdigsdis

mvf-m11c said:


> Great start to your TR and can't wait to read more.



Thank you!  I need to check out your videos.  I think I remember you saying that you captured RDCT.  I saw it for the first time this trip and I know I will want to re-visit it.  Loved it!



travelmel said:


> Hi again   I cannot believe how beautiful your pictures are. I found myself re-reading your TR because the pics are so beautiful I can't tear myself away!  I don't want to downplay your commentary either.. I feel we are definitely kindred spirits!
> 
> GOOD JOB!!



Hi!  I remember you chiming in when I was worried about an upcoming MRI before  my last trip.  I was told by a doctor a week before my trip that I had Multiple Sclerosis.  The MRI I had the day before I left was sort of a "confirmation" thing.  As I was sitting in the airport on my way to DL my husband sent me a message that the results were negative.  No MS!  I can't remember if I ever posted the good news or not.



travelmel said:


> This is as far as I have gotten and I HAVE to go to bed. But I just had to say, "WHAT THE HECK!!???" You are amazing.   I cannot believe how crisp and beautiful that turned out in such low light. You're like a serious camera wizard!!   SERIOUSLY!!!   I am shaking my head... I so totally want to go out and buy an elph (?) but I am in the midst of penny pinching frenzy to pay for our first WDW trip this summer. DARN IT!  I so don't want to take my PoS cam!  WAH!  I am so sorry for my outburst. Your TR is amazing. Thank you



You are just too kind!   Seriously, it's more the Picasa thing than the camera thing for me.  I will post some pre-Picasa-ized and post-Picasa-ized pictures later.  You can download Picasa 3 for FREE.  You should check it out.  I hope you have a great trip to WDW.  I've never been there myself. 



tksbaskets said:


> Deej - LOVE the flower picture and that your DS requested a couple of pics.  I agree with his comment about the walls.  What construction is going on at DL on mainstreet?
> 
> Waiting for more....
> TK



Hey TK.  Those flowers were so pretty and vibrant!  Main Street is in the process of being repaved.  None of the usual modes of transportation are running right now, and the walls made it seem a bit more crowded than it actually was.  Not to mention inconvenient.  But it's fine...they gotta do what they gotta do.


----------



## deejdigsdis

OK, where was I???  Ah yes... "YOUR ATTENTION PLEASE...The Disneyland Limited ... Now Leaving For A Grand Circle Tour Of The Magic Kingdom..."  

Our traditional full circle ride around the park to catch glimpses of all the fun to come.   We were curious about what the train-view of Splash Mountain would be like.  Well, it was totally dark.  We couldn't see anything.  We couldn't tell if there was a wall up or a curtain or something else.  All of Critter Country is closed at the moment.  It was sad seeing everything so empty.  The train announcer said that Critter Country would re-open in March, with the exception of Splash Mountain.  That would re-open in May.  

After our train ride the plan was to find some lunch.  We were starving by this time.  We decided to try out Village Haus.  Time to make our way toward Fantasyland.  Sights along the way...

First we had to take a picture of this bench by the train station for our other sister who wasn't with us this trip.  Back in October she took a nap on this bench when her feet were too blistered and her tailbone was too sore (from Splash) to make the trek back to HoJo for a pre-Halloween Party rest.






Pluto was very playful today.  He was so cute with this excited little girl running to him with outstretched arms!











Now for some sadness.  I asked my son -- we'll just call him Chief from here on out (a nickname he picked up from "Get Smart" the TV series - his favorite show) -- if he wanted to get pictures with any characters this trip.  He said no.  I know he would have if his younger brothers were with him, but he didn't want to do it this time around.  So sad.  

Daisy was out and about as well.






Next up...the Dapper Dans!  We stopped to listen for a few.  I was surprised how much Chief enjoyed it.  He kept saying how funny they were and would repeat their jokes.











Still trying to make our way toward Fantasyland.  The Walls...as far as the eye could see!






Chief had recently watched that "behind the scenes" show on Netflix.  He really wanted to look for the spike that marked the geographical center of Disneyland.  We walked through the castle and noticed a couple who appeared to be looking for the spike.  Chief was quite proud that he was able to show them exactly where it was and tell them a bit about it.  The man half of the couple offered to take our picture with the spike.  {I am so glad we have this picture.  I realized that it is the only picture we have of all 3 of us together!  And he didn't cut our heads off -- I just cropped it for posting. }











A guide came along and shared with us another tidbit.  The clock right there on the castle is set to the time when the spike was driven in.  We thought that was interesting.






OK, we are soooo hungry by this time!  Up next -- lunch!


----------



## tksbaskets

You're leaving us without lunch???    Sigh it was a sad day when our sons didn't care about pictures with the characters.  I remember it well.  The only time I get them now is when I beg or the characters accompany a meal.

This is the second time in a week I've been educated about the spike.  Now the clock info.  See this is why I read trip reports when I should be getting ready for work 

My favorite pic this installment is the one of your son's shoes and the spike.  The headless family is another good one 

I'll be watching my email for when we are going to lunch.....


----------



## travelmel

Thank you for reporting the good news!

I still think you are too modest in both your talent and your camera!


----------



## deejdigsdis

tksbaskets said:


> You're leaving us without lunch???    Sigh it was a sad day when our sons didn't care about pictures with the characters.  I remember it well.  The only time I get them now is when I beg or the characters accompany a meal.



Oh that is so funny...unless it accompanies a meal! 



travelmel said:


> Thank you for reporting the good news!
> 
> I still think you are too modest in both your talent and your camera!





OK, now I need to wonder how accurate that tidbit of info is about the clock being set to the time when the spike was driven in.  I happen to have another picture of the clock from a different trip and it is set to a different time!






So let's do lunch!!!  We were pleased with how un-busy Village Haus was.  It was almost 1pm.  











I was having a hard time deciding between a really good-sounding salad with apples and cheese and honey mustard yogurt dressing (?), and the BLT Flatbread Pizza.  I ended up going the pizza route.  Actually all 3 of us went the pizza route.

Chief's Pepperoni Pizza:






My BLT Flatbread Pizza:











SO. GOOD.  I actually thought it had a bit too much bacon.  Usually things don't have enough bacon in my book.  Having too much is better than not enough, though.  Easier to fix. 

And here's a picture of the napkins for this year.  I really liked them.






My sister had the BLT Flatbread Pizza as well.  We enjoyed our lunch outside, watching people come and go as we ate.  Chief was wearing a Star Wars shirt.  A very excited little boy pointed the shirt out to his mom, then came over to examine it more closely.  It was really funny.  Chief was sitting down eating, so the little boy couldn't quite see everything because of the way it "folded" up.  The little boy was kind of trying to "smooth it out" so he could see it better!  We thought it was funny.  Not something I would want my child to do to someone else, but it didn't bother Chief so it didn't bother me.  We just laughed.

So we're done with lunch and ready to move on.  Not to Space Mountain as Chief wanted, however.  My just-filled belly needed some time before being tossed and turned.  Chief decided that Pirates would be a good place to start.  (I might have squealed a little inside, because that is where I wanted to go but I wanted Chief to choose.)

Thought we better use the restroom right there before moving on.  I find this sign to be a little scary.






I'm just not a fan of puppety-marionette-y clowny type things.  SCARY.  Pinocchio I can handle, but this...  I would not want to meet in a dark alley! 

Chief LOVED this tree right outside the restrooms.  He thought it was so cool with all those spiky balls all over it.






OK, really moving on to Pirates now... the line started just inside the building.  I kind of pictured it to be more of a walk-right-up-to-the boat line for a Wednesday afternoon in January.  But of course it goes fast and we set sail in no time.  I love this ride!  There are certain things that I ALWAYS have to look for and notice whenever I ride:  Fireflies.  The piano playing by itself.  The dangling pirate foot that I always thought was going to drop mud on me when I was little.  A gold plate that looks a lot like one that my parents had hanging above our fireplace when I was little.  The burning-coals look of the logs.  Really too many other things to list.  I still look for the flower pots breaking when the lady closes the shutters -- and then slowly closing back together.  I guess that doesn't happen anymore.  Either that or it's been broken during each of my trips in the last 15 months!  And I love the sound of the chains as you are pulled back up the hill at the end. 

I love these lights, but I have never gotten "the picture" I want.






And that's where I'll stop, seeing as how I need to upload more pictures.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Very nice with the blurry picture parts of the characters and the food at Village Haus looks good. It is also good that you took the picture of the golden spike at SB castle.


----------



## deejdigsdis

mvf-m11c said:


> Very nice with the blurry picture parts of the characters and the food at Village Haus looks good. It is also good that you took the picture of the golden spike at SB castle.



Thanks!  I think that picture of my son's feet with the spike is one of my favorites from this trip.  I don't know why I never thought to take a picture of it before.


----------



## travelmel

deejdigsdis said:


> OK, really moving on to Pirates now... the line started just inside the building.  I kind of pictured it to be more of a walk-right-up-to-the boat line for a Wednesday afternoon in January.  But of course it goes fast and we set sail in no time.  I love this ride!  There are certain things that I ALWAYS have to look for and notice whenever I ride:  Fireflies.  The piano playing by itself.  The dangling pirate foot that I always thought was going to drop mud on me when I was little.  A gold plate that looks a lot like one that my parents had hanging above our fireplace when I was little.  The burning-coals look of the logs.  Really too many other things to list.  I still look for the flower pots breaking when the lady closes the shutters -- and then slowly closing back together.  I guess that doesn't happen anymore.  Either that or it's been broken during each of my trips in the last 15 months!  And I love the sound of the chains as you are pulled back up the hill at the end.



I have never heard anybody hit it on the head so well. You just perfectly captured the essence of nostalgia in the park. Thank you for taking me there with you.


----------



## deejdigsdis

travelmel said:


> I have never heard anybody hit it on the head so well. You just perfectly captured the essence of nostalgia in the park. Thank you for taking me there with you.



Thank you.  I am such a sucker for the nostalgic... anything.  Well, I guess there are some things that don't illicit that warm and fuzzy "remember when..." feeling in me.  You won't find me pining for the days of pre-indoor plumbing or anything like that.   Not that I remember those days anyway...  But my husband laughs at me sometimes when I wax nostalgic about childhood stuff because it sounds like I grew up in the early 20's or something.  Talking about burning our own garbage in the backyard burning barrel or picking up the phone to make a phone call and finding someone else in the neighborhood is already on the phone so you hang it back up and try again later.  {That would be called a party line...and we still had that in the 1970s in the small town where I lived.}  Anyway, stuff that sounds like I'm older than the 38 years that I am! 

OK, enough about that.  Back with the next installment in a bit!


----------



## deejdigsdis

So we just got off Pirates and headed toward the left.






The obvious choice was to head toward The Haunted Mansion.  The REAL Haunted Mansion, I might add.    Another favorite.  During my 4-Trips-in-15-Months Phase, 2 of the trips hold memories of riding The Haunted Mansion Holiday version.  I really really really didn't like it the first trip I experienced it.  It was my first time back to Disneyland after a 13 year drought, after all.  It stood in the way of feeling like I was "back home" after all these years, and I dubbed it The Impostor.  My second trip back I was "home again" and loved it.  My 3rd trip was during Halloween Time last fall and a funny thing happened.  It wasn't so Impostor-ish anymore in its holiday state.  I actually enjoyed it, much to my surprise.  Then for my 4th and final trip... I was home once again.  It was especially fun for me to ride this with my son, because it was his first time on the real deal.  When we surprised our kids with the news that their first Disneyland Trip was on the horizon way back in the Fall of '09, we used a treasure hunt/puzzle to break the news.  They found a big black X on the beach and dug up little jeweled wooden treasure boxes that contained puzzle pieces.  This was the finished puzzle:






Anyway, it was the hitchhiking ghosts part that had given it away to my then-9-year-old and 6-year-old boys.  They were SO disappointed that they didn't get to see a hitchhiking ghost sitting on their lap!  (We went in November.)  So...this was very fun for me (and Chief) to finally ride the real Haunted Mansion together and try to guess which ghost would be going home with us. 











We came out of HM and meandered over to check out Critter Country.  I was hoping the reports I had heard a few days before we left of Critter Country being completely walled off were false.  But...they were true.





















Chief said, "Disneyland just isn't the same without Splash Mountain."  And he was right.  It was sad.  We stood there for a bit and then moved on.


----------



## travelmel

LOVE that note!  So cute and creative and FUN!  I wish we had more friends like that (I like to think I am at least SORTA like that with my ideas but I feel like most other people are fairly drabbish with what they're willing to put out there)... I know that sounds bad. Ah well. LOL


----------



## deejdigsdis

Moving right along... we headed over to ride the Jungle Cruise.  Still needed something calm for our tummies, especially for my sister.  We've both noticed that as we get older, we can't handle as much as we used to "back in the day."  We have to spread out "the big ones" a bit more, and ride them a bit less often.  So frustrating that our memories and minds are steering us one way and our bodies are steering us in another.  Apparently we didn't inherit our mother's gene in that department -- she can do all the big ones over and over and it doesn't phase her.  No headaches, no motion sickness, etc.  Not the funnest thing to be the 37 and 38 year old daughters and the cause of slowing down the 72 year old mother at Disneyland!  

Lights in the trees near the Tiki Room and the Adventureland restrooms:






Our wait time was 6-ish minutes.  We had a good cruise...meaning we had a good skipper.  I had to get a picture of her because she totally looked my high school biology teacher. 






After we docked we decided to go ahead and use our Indy FPs that we picked up on our way to ride Pirates earlier.  We found a new Hidden Mickey.  This is never one I would see and think, "Oh!  It's a Hidden Mickey!" but it was listed in The Book.  (the nose)






Our Indy FP wait time was 15 minutes.  Indy Light:






I've probably said this in every single episode of my TR, but I'll say it again.  I always have a goofy smile on my face during this ride.  It's just so fun. 

After Indy we headed over to Big Thunder Mountain Railroad.  It was a must that we get in as many rides as possible this trip.  It was closed when my husband and I went to DL last April, and we had a lot of bad luck with it in October.  Stuff like the CM roping it off right before we got there at night, the ride breaking down right before we got in our assigned train, etc.  It is my favorite of all the "mountain" rides and I don't mind dating myself when I say I still think of this as a new ride.   The wait for this one was less than 10 minutes, by the way.

Come along with me on our first BTMRR ride this trip...





















Chief:






My sister was behind us:


----------



## tksbaskets

Love the pics of the BTMM but still not seeing the hidden Mickey in that chick's nose....

What's next??


----------



## deejdigsdis

tksbaskets said:


> but still not seeing the hidden Mickey in that chick's nose....



 This comment almost had me spraying milk out of my nose!!  OK... her nose itself is the Hidden Mickey.  The exact words in The Book are "On the ceiling, Mara's giant nose is a classic Mickey."  So it's that whole shape of the outside of her nostrils and the tip of her nose.  Kind of stretching it, I thought.


----------



## tksbaskets

deejdigsdis said:


> This comment almost had me spraying milk out of my nose!!  OK... her nose itself is the Hidden Mickey.  The exact words in The Book are "On the ceiling, Mara's giant nose is a classic Mickey."  So it's that whole shape of the outside of her nostrils and the tip of her nose.  Kind of stretching it, I thought.



In  it, on it....perhaps if we stretched it....


----------



## deejdigsdis

tksbaskets said:


> In  it, on it....perhaps if we stretched it....







tksbaskets said:


> What's next??



We are off to Tomorrowland!  After our very fun ride on BTMRR we headed over to Tomorrowland for the Jedi Training Academy.

More walls...






We really wanted to do this today.  If Chief didn't get chosen, we wanted to make sure we'd have another chance to get him in.  He's almost too old for this.  

We had some time to spare before JTA so I sent Chief on Astro Orbitor.  The line was practically non-existent.  My sister and I sat on the rocks across from the ride and waited for him.  I was sitting right on the edge by the garbage can.  All of a sudden this guy comes around the corner, stands there for a few moments, and then goes back into the crevices of the rocks.  My sister and I looked at each other.  I recognized the guy immediately.  She said, "Who is that?!?"  She couldn't quite put her finger on it.  






You can barely see him back there...hiding in the rocks with his wife and baby.  I'll repeat the clues I gave earlier.  He was in a sitcom (CBS).  Not the main guy, but the main guy's friend.  He did the voice for a main character in a Disney-Pixar movie.  Any guesses???


----------



## tksbaskets

John Ratsenberger (forgive my John for the misspelling of your last name)...John Stamos....?


----------



## travelmel

deejdigsdis said:


> And a few more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These gingerbread men were cute and scary to me all at the same time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the parade was over.  It was a fun parade.  Too bad DS3 slept through the whole thing!  When he saw some of these pictures, he was wondering what they were from.  I told him there was a parade while he was sleeping.  He said, "Yeah, they were trying to wake me up but I was still sleeping."
> 
> OK, time to hop to DCA for the last couple of hours...





deejdigsdis said:


> SNA is John Wayne Airport in Santa Ana.  I meant to comment on it in your TR when you were talking about your experience at LAX on your way home.  That just sounded so crazy!  Anyway, just to give you an idea of the easiness of it, we were picked up at our hotel by SuperShuttle on our last day at 3:55 pm.  We were dropped off at the airport, through security and all checked in and waiting at the gate by 4:30!  Sheesh, if we had known it was going to be so smooth maybe we would have stayed in the park a bit longer!
> 
> Moving on...
> 
> I realized that Hyatt picture I posted was not from our arrival.  It was gray and cloudy when we arrived, so this photo was most likely taken on our last day.  Check-in was smooth and we were glad that a room was ready so early for us.  We headed on up to the 15th floor (of 17) and I snapped some pics before our stuff got scattered around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was actually a 2-Queen Standard room that came with our Yahoo Travel booking.  We could have upgraded to a King for a fee, but we weren't interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There wasn't a fridge or microwave.  I believe we could have gotten them for an extra fee.  Again, not interested.  We were only going to be there for 2 nights.  Here's the view from our 15th floor room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was around 10:40am by the time we got to our room and I wanted to catch the 11:00 shuttle to Disneyland.  I snapped these pics while waiting for the shuttle in front of the hotel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shuttle to the park runs every half hour on the hour.  It is shared with Crowne Plaza across the street.  When I had called about the shuttle before our trip, I was told they share it with a 3rd hotel as well, but that wasn't the case while we were riding.  The shuttle was right on time at 11:00, we stopped at Crowne Plaza, and then we were off to Disneyland!  We were dropped off about as far as possible from the entrance, in the Silver area if that means anything to anyone.  It's right on the other side of the bushes from the city bus stop on Harbor, across from the Tropicana area.
> 
> No wait to get through security.  Next stop, the ticket booth to redeem our Last Minute Travel voucher for the 3-day hoppers.  No wait there, either.  We had our actual tickets in hand within 2 or 3 minutes -- I would definitely use this company again.  Our tickets were a great deal.  Now on to the turnstiles.  Again, no wait.  Yay!
> 
> It's sinking in that I'm at Disneyland again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I really know I'm back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More later!



I am selling DH on the idea of buying your camera based on your pictures. I swear these are the most beautiful pictures of any camera I have ever seen (that wasn't a digital SLR). How many of these were edited in Picasa?


----------



## TheColtonsMom

I am finally back and all caught up with your new trip thus far sounds like you and chief are having fun so far!


----------



## deejdigsdis

travelmel said:


> I am selling DH on the idea of buying your camera based on your pictures. I swear these are the most beautiful pictures of any camera I have ever seen (that wasn't a digital SLR). How many of these were edited in Picasa?



 Thank You!  I think you will see that Picasa does some of the work.   Here are many of the pictures you asked about -- straight from the camera with no editing at all.  You can see for yourself the difference.  Sometimes the difference is small, sometimes it's a bit more drastic.
























































Here are some others.  I bumped up the color in the flowers to match how I remember them looking.  I didn't think my camera quite captured the full color.





















And here's the clock I posted earlier -- pre-Picasa and post-Picasa: 











Honestly, I spend very little time editing my photos.  (Just in case you are picturing it as a time-consuming thing.)  Less than 15 seconds per photo, for sure.  I usually click the "I'm Feeling Lucky" button in Picasa, and sometimes call it good.  Sometimes I crop photos.  (I use that one a lot when I am posting pictures that contain family members. )  Sometimes I use the "Tuning" feature and change the lighting a tiny bit.  Sometimes I click the "Saturation" button, which will brighten up the colors.  There are more features and effects, but these are the ones I use most often.  When I finish, I click on "File" in the upper left corner of the screen, then click on "Save a Copy."  That way I still have my original, and a copy of the edited photo as well.  

Let me know if you have any more questions.  Actually, maybe I should find some pics taken inside and show you the difference in those.  Most of my DL pics are taken outside.


----------



## deejdigsdis

tksbaskets said:


> John Ratsenberger (forgive my John for the misspelling of your last name)...John Stamos....?



Nope!  It's not a guy named John.   The answer is... Patton Oswalt.  He played "Spence" in the Kevin James CBS sitcom "The King of Queens" and was also the voice of the rat in "Ratatouille."  And if you google him to see what he looks like, you will find that he looks NOTHING like John Stamos!


----------



## deejdigsdis

So after our celebrity sighting, and after Chief rode Astro Orbitor, we headed over to Jedi Training Academy.  It was the last show of the day (4:35) and we got there about 10 minutes early.






Chief made sure to wear his Star Wars shirt...






...and bring a sign to maximize his chances of being picked.  These are actually the same signs he made/used back in Nov. 2009.  He pulled them out of the vacation scrapbook and brought them along -- he was sure they would work like a charm.  






While we were waiting I looked around and saw that most of the kids were little.  I thought maybe he would get looked over this time to give the younger kids a chance.  He's tall and is often mistaken for being older than he is.  But...no worries.  He was once again one of the first ones chosen!  "Boy in the red Star Wars shirt..." the Jedi Master called out.




































Just like last time, Chief battled Darth Maul.  I was sitting right up front so I could film the battle.  Chief started using his moves he had just learned and all was going well.  That is until the girl that leads the kids around thrust out her lightsaber, interrupting the battle, and very sternly/borderline yelling told Chief to stop.  I couldn't believe what I was seeing.  I couldn't tell what else she was saying to him.  Whatever she was doing was completely unnecessary, for one thing.  For another thing...if she did see the need to halt a battle for a safety reason, etc.,  there would be better ways to do it.  She pretty much ruined the whole Jedi Training Academy experience for him.  In his eyes... here he was, right up front, having his moment.  She steps in and gets mad at him for no reason.  Then she didn't let him have his full battle time.  He was pretty upset.  Of course having been up since 4am didn't help matters any.  I wondered if I had missed something, so I watched it back, as did my sister since she filmed it as well.  We were even more confused.  We couldn't see any reason for her to do what she did.  We sat at the tables there in Tomorrowland Terrace for a few minutes, and then headed toward the lockers.  The sun had gone down and we needed those jackets!  And a treat.


----------



## tksbaskets

GRRRrrr I'm mad at the JTA chick who stopped Chief from defeating Darth Maul.  Of course at that point there was nothing you can do.  

I can only imagine the highs and lows of that experience for Chief (getting picked, doing his training and then having a cranky monster rudely shorten his time)  I was reading the trip report first very happy for Chief "Oh good, he got picked!!" then to hear of the experience   Very un-Disney!

Hope the day trended up....


----------



## deejdigsdis

tksbaskets said:


> GRRRrrr I'm mad at the JTA chick who stopped Chief from defeating Darth Maul.  Of course at that point there was nothing you can do.
> 
> I can only imagine the highs and lows of that experience for Chief (getting picked, doing his training and then having a cranky monster rudely shorten his time)  I was reading the trip report first very happy for Chief "Oh good, he got picked!!" then to hear of the experience   Very un-Disney!
> 
> Hope the day trended up....



Yes, it was really weird how rude she was.  I felt so bad for him.   Over the years his teachers have said they wish they had a classroom full of kids just like him.  He is a really good kid and has never gotten in trouble.   So to get "in trouble" at Disneyland... not fun.

OK, I'll be back soon to finish out Day 1!


----------



## deejdigsdis

So we left JTA in a bit of a sour mood.  It was getting a little chilly so we headed back to the lockers to get our jackets, and then planned to search for a treat.

A few window displays.  I think these might be the only ones I got.   I meant to take pictures of the same ones later -- in the daytime -- but it never happened.  So here are some signs of Valentine's Day...











I enjoyed seeing this sewing machine display area done up for Halloween in Oct., and then done up for Christmas in Sherry's TR.  Here it is done up for Valentine's Day!






One of my very favorite sights... Main Street USA at dusk!











It looks like it was about 5:30 by this time... 






OK.  Treat time.  We had seen a very delicious-looking chocolate cupcake at Village Haus earlier in the day.  We were hoping to find something similar at Blue Ribbon Bakery.  I just wanted something cake-y of the chocolate variety.  We went in and came back out disappointed.  We considered going clear back to Village Haus -- the cupcake looked worth the trek.  In the end we decided to check out the Candy Palace.  We ended up settling on these.  "Settling" being the keyword. 






My sister and I each had a large one.  We sat at a table that also had a bench so tired Chief could lay down.  He wanted to rest as opposed to eat a treat.  

When I saw the cupcake I thought that Minnie decoration on top was a plastic coin-like thing.  I was surprised when my sister put in her mouth and started chewing on it!  






It was indeed a little chocolate.   This is what was left after we finished our cupcake-fest:






Unfortunately they weren't quite as good as they looked.

I woke up Chief (who happened to put his head to rest on a park map -- and when he lifted up his head he had part of the map tattooed on his face! ) and we planned out the rest of our evening.  It was 6:15-ish and the park would be closing at 8:00pm.  We decided to head over to the Matterhorn first.  The idea of riding that really gave Chief the second wind he needed to enjoy the rest of the night.  According to my camera, we were sledding around the mountain at 6:37, cruising on Autopia at 6:58, and searching for Nemo at 7:15.  Not bad in the wait department!  We finished our evening with 2 more rides on Big Thunder Mountain Railroad.   Just a perfect way to end the night.

We headed back to the Candy Cane Inn shuttle pick-up area.  Really, we should have just walked back.  We would have gotten back a lot sooner.  Since we had plans to eat a (late) dinner at Mimi's, really Chief and I should have just walked over there and met my sister who could have easily gone back to get her car and then drive over.  But - we waited for the shuttle, rode back to CCI, then drove over to Mimi's.  I've always enjoyed Mimi's food, but not this time.  I was cold and wanted soup.  I ordered a red bean and sausage soup.  I counted 4 beans in my bowl of soup.  4. Beans.    I didn't finish the soup.  Too sausage-y and not enough beans.  Chief and my sister both fell asleep at the table.  We are talking totally out.  For some reason my soup was brought out later than the others' food, so they were done eating by the time I got mine.  And all I got was soup.  Then it took forever to get the check.  We were just so exhausted by this time and couldn't wait to get to bed.  Sleep came really fast that night.  I woke up a few times (can't remember why) but I always went right back to sleep.  That's not usually the case at home, so I was glad that I got my sleep.  And that brings us to the end of Day 1!


----------



## tksbaskets

LOVED "Cupcake-fest"  LOL   Glad Chief was able to follow up the JTA with a free Disney tatoo.  Can't get those just anywhere.

I hate having a disappointing meal after a long day at the park.  How hard can it be to bring out a bowl of soup....was kind of hoping for a headless pic of your mates slumbering at the table....I'm just sayin'

Looking forward to more.  When you trip report ends I may start mine...


----------



## deejdigsdis

tksbaskets said:


> LOVED "Cupcake-fest"  LOL   Glad Chief was able to follow up the JTA with a free Disney tatoo.  Can't get those just anywhere.
> 
> I hate having a disappointing meal after a long day at the park.  How hard can it be to bring out a bowl of soup....was kind of hoping for a headless pic of your mates slumbering at the table....I'm just sayin'
> 
> Looking forward to more.  When you trip report ends I may start mine...



It was a disappointing meal, that's for sure.  I was just too exhausted to actually do anything about it, though.  The "slumbering mates" rotfl2 pics wouldn't be much to see if they were headless.  Suffice it to say that my sister's mouth is really droopy and if we'd been there much longer it looks like it would have been sporting some drool. 

I've been checking your sig to see if you've started your TR yet.  Back when I was doing my Halloween Time TR I never would have guessed that I'd squeeze another TR of my own in before enjoying your Dec. WDW TR. 
I better wrap this thing up so we can get on with yours.  2 more days to go.  Still need to upload the pics to Photobucket.


----------



## TheColtonsMom

Like I said in answer to your post On my TR Boo on that bad Jedi just Boo!
Love the tattoo story too funny...did he wear it the rest of the night?


----------



## deejdigsdis

TheColtonsMom said:


> Like I said in answer to your post On my TR Boo on that bad Jedi just Boo!
> Love the tattoo story too funny...did he wear it the rest of the night?



You know, he actually left it there until it wore off!  You wouldn't know it was there unless you knew it was there...if you know what I mean.  He just didn't want to wash it off. 

Beginning of Day 2 coming right up!


----------



## deejdigsdis

We wanted to make sure we were on the first shuttle to Disneyland, which was leaving at 9:30 for a 10:00 opening.  It's funny...when I've stayed at HoJo, I have never had trouble with that walk.  Even at the end of a long day, it doesn't feel like it's this never ending walk to me.  But staying at the Candy Cane Inn this time, and knowing they had their own shuttle to the parks...I just felt the need to ride the shuttle for some reason.  Just 'cause it was there, I guess?   Not to mention convenient -- right outside our door.  Anyway, Chief and I headed over to the breakfast area, which is also right outside our bottom floor door.  He had an oatmeal packet, cold cereal, and hot chocolate.  I had a banana, a pastry and hot chocolate.  They actually had more choices than I was expecting.  There is a small breakfast room right behind the office.  You don't have to go through the office to get there.  There are quite a few gates that let into the pool area, and you can go in from there.  Most of the food and a few tables are in the breakfast room.  Just outside in the pool area they have a cart set up with cold cereal/milk.  Of course there are more tables and chairs outside as well.  We never had trouble finding a place to sit, going in January and all.  But I can see it being extremely crowded in peak season.  There is a tray in your room that you can use to take food back to your room if you want to go that route.  

OK, so we're done with breakfast, gather our stuff, and hop in the shuttle.  There was plenty of space on the first shuttle of the day.  Again, it was January.  I imagine it to be pretty packed during other times.

We head down Main Street to dump our stuff in a locker.  Our first order of business after that was to get Space FPs, since we missed that ride the day before.  My sister decided to sit Space out this trip.  It really knocked her back last Oct.  She felt sick for quite a while afterward, so she decided to skip it entirely this trip.  So Chief and I grab FPs and then go Standby right then.  5 minute wait.  We were on a mission to find a specific Hidden Mickey.  From The Book: "About one-third of the way along the ride, three asteroids flying to the upper right of your vehicle form a slightly distorted classic Mickey."  We found it quite easily, although according to Chief it was "more like about one-fifth of the way into the ride."   (I would rather see that old chocolate chip cookie asteroid flying around myself.  Still miss that thing.) 

After riding Space, we met my sister at the Star Trader.  Chief also wanted to check out the build-your-own lightsaber stuff.  No buying, just looking.  I thought this was a cute shirt:






Maybe "cute" isn't the right word. 

We browsed for a bit and then headed over to Buzz.  2 minute wait.  I took a picture of this light while in line.  Sherry E posted a pic of it in her TR and I was surprised I hadn't noticed this one yet, as I love noticing the different lights.  So now I have my own picture:






Chief...checking out where we should go next...






We headed into Fantasyland next.  (Yeah, I know...it's a Thursday morning.  It should be overrun with leftover Magic Morning guests joined by those heading "straight to Peter Pan" when the park officially opened.)  We decided to take our chances and went straight to Alice.  5 minute wait.  My sister commented on how short the line was.  The last time we rode was during Mickey's Halloween Party.  We had a MUCH longer wait that night.

I went a little overboard with pictures of the Alice leaves.  Oh how I love them!  One of my favorite things about Fantasyland. 


























This lily just seemed so random to me.






After we rode Alice, we took our traditional pics by the little door.  I looked up and noticed that the Teacups had NO line so I sent Chief over to ride.  My sister and I just can't do those spinny rides.  So Chief got in line -- just had to wait for the cups to stop spinning and then it was his turn to ride.






I took this flower pic while he was spinning to and fro.






Actually he didn't do a whole lot of spinning.  He was missing his dad and brothers at this point.  He said it would have been more fun if they were with him.

While I was standing there waiting for Chief to come over after riding the Teacups I turned around and saw these friends coming right toward me.






Mad Hatter was right in my face!






Ah, the self-control I need to exercise to keep from reaching out and pinching his nose!    They just kept walking, off to a tea party I'm sure.






We'd had such good luck with short waits in FL.  Storybook Canal looked like a short line so we hopped in there next.  We had been in line for a while when my sister noticed we hadn't really been moving.  I looked at my phone and noticed we had already been in line for 20 minutes!  Good grief.  Then we realized that they had very few boats running.  I want to say it was just one, but it probably just felt like one.  So I don't know how many they had running, but we looked up and saw 3 more boats come out of the cave.  And they were only letting people get on 1 of them!  The other 2 carried 2 CMs each.  An old-timer, and a trainee.  We saw them with a binder that said, "Storybook Canal Boats Script" on the front.  Apparently we picked the WORST possible time to get in this line.  We had plans to see the first Billy Hill show of the day, and now we weren't sure we were going to make it.   Finally, it was our turn to ride.  After a wait of 35 minutes!  Our longest wait of the trip...


----------



## Pluto the Pup

I just have to say that you write an amazing trip report!    And I absolutely love all your photos.  Thank you for taking the time to do this!  Your report has made me even more excited for my trip to Disneyland in a few weeks--and I didn't think it was even possible to get even more excited than I was.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Pluto the Pup said:


> I just have to say that you write an amazing trip report!    And I absolutely love all your photos.  Thank you for taking the time to do this!  Your report has made me even more excited for my trip to Disneyland in a few weeks--and I didn't think it was even possible to get even more excited than I was.



Thank you so much!  How exciting to be going in a few weeks.  I hope you have a great trip! 

I didn't realize that I had more Storybook Canal pictures to post.  Oops!  Here they are...


----------



## deejdigsdis

So after spending 35 minutes scared1 in line for Storybook Land Canal Boats, which Chief wasn't too thrilled about riding in the first place, and sailing through Storybook Land, we checked the time to see if we'd be able to keep our appointment to watch the first Billy Hill and The Hillbillies show of the day.  The 12:15 show.  We had about 6 minutes 'til showtime.  Seeing as how it was lunchtime I wasn't sure if it would be worth rushing over there.  We decided to give it a try and headed over.  We walked in and saw one empty table on the floor (left side).  My sister grabbed that one and I went upstairs to see if there was anything better.  There was one available table by a group with lots of young children.  They were super loud so I bypassed this one and kept looking.  We found another table up top so we sat down and then quickly got back up.  There was a reason it was empty.  The view was a big pillar.  So Chief and I headed back down to the table that my sister was saving.  It was actually a pretty good spot, and we got there with a minute to spare.  Whew!

Lights near our table.






The show began and I was very pleased that it was my favorite Main Billy --   -- the one with the teeth!  I think he is more entertaining than the other one.  Now Chief saw the Billies during his first trip and really enjoyed them.  But this time...not so much.  He said the show was MUCH shorter this time around (it didn't seem like that to me) and he was really disappointed that he didn't do the one with the bow going up his nose -- "you won't find this in a Disney brochure" joke.  

We had about 15 minutes before our 1:00pm lunch reservation at Carnation Cafe.  I went outside where it was a bit more quiet and called Disney Dining to make a reservation for Cafe Orleans for lunch the next day.  I remember being a bit annoyed at how long it took to get through the whole World of Color spiel and all the options with that before someone actually answered the phone.  But  -- we got our reservation so all was good.  At the end of the phone call the Disney Dining CM said, "And you have a lunch reservation at Carnation Cafe in 5 minutes..."  It just gave me a chuckle for some reason. 

Loaded Baked Potato Soup, here we come!  We checked in and were asked to stand off to the side.  






We waited about 10 minutes before we were seated.  I was happy to see that Chef Oscar was out and about.   He spent a lot of time with us during our recent visits.  (He even checked my finger for a ring back in October! )  I was looking forward to chatting with him again.

The menu:






What we came for:






Chief had been talking about the PB&J palette that he got last time, and how he wanted it again.  He's 11, and technically he is supposed to order off the adult menu (child's menu is for 9 and under) but they let him order from the child menu.  I was surprised that he ordered the hot dog instead of the PB&J.

My sister did all the games on every child menu this trip!






Our view.  I love seeing random fruits and vegetables growing throughout Disneyland!






On to the food!  The thirst-quenching pomegranate lemonade:






Chief's Hot Dog.  He wasn't too sure about having a toasted bun.  To him it just seemed like the bun had been sitting out on the counter all day and had dried out.   When I explained it was supposed to be like that -- it was toasted -- then he enjoyed it.  Now he wants to toast our hot dog buns at home.






I ordered the Half Smoked Turkey Sandwich with the cup of Loaded Baked Potato Soup, but upgraded to the bowl of soup.  Regular price is $10.99, upgrade from cup to bowl brought the price up to $12.99.











The food was great, as usual.  The only disappointing thing was that Chef Oscar didn't make his way over to visit.  We had finished our meal and he was still visiting at the other end of the restaurant, where he had been since we were seated.  At one point he had gone over to the podium.  When he came back out I asked if we could get a quick picture.  He stood behind me and Chief and my sister snapped a picture.






He recognized my sister.  She's only been there once (back in October).  We thought it was pretty amazing that he'd remember her given all the people he sees and visits with each day.

He also gave my son a little memento.  When he came over to get his picture with us he was carrying about 8 black plastic spoons in his hand.  After our very quick visit and picture, he handed the spoons to my son and said, "These are for you."   






I thought Chief might throw me a "What am I supposed to do with these?" look, but he didn't.  He thanked him and said he was going to hang them on his bulletin board in his room.   Chief then exercised a bit of independence and went to the lockers to stash the spoons, then met us back at our table.  (I washed the spoons when we got home.  So far they haven't made it past sitting on Chief's desk. )

Up next...heading over to DCA.


----------



## tksbaskets

Deej,
This segment needed to come with a warning:  "This segment may be dangerous if you are a tad bit peckish.  Contains graphic pictures of the most delicious food to be had at DL"

LOVE the Carnation Café and the soup.  I sit at my cube with my tummy rumbling.  The picture of the pomegranate lemonade looked refreshing enough to stick a straw into my computer screen.

Inquiring minds want to know:  Does Chief have spoons hanging from his bulletin board at home?  Was your sister able to complete the games and puzzles on the menu?


----------



## mvf-m11c

Excellent photos of Carnation Cafe Deej.  The soup look so appetizing.


----------



## deejdigsdis

tksbaskets said:


> Deej,
> This segment needed to come with a warning:  "This segment may be dangerous if you are a tad bit peckish.  Contains graphic pictures of the most delicious food to be had at DL"
> 
> LOVE the Carnation Café and the soup.  I sit at my cube with my tummy rumbling.  The picture of the pomegranate lemonade looked refreshing enough to stick a straw into my computer screen.
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know:  Does Chief have spoons hanging from his bulletin board at home?  Was your sister able to complete the games and puzzles on the menu?





mvf-m11c said:


> Excellent photos of Carnation Cafe Deej.  The soup look so appetizing.



Thanks TK and Bret.  When I was posting that soup picture yesterday I was thinking about what I was going to have for lunch.  Nothing in my kitchen sounded good after being reminded of that oh-so-yummy soup from Carnation Cafe!


----------



## Sherry E

deej -

Love the Main Street at dusk photos, of course!  I also love the shirt with the picture of the storm trooper holding the Mickey ice cream bar - that is very clever.  I would almost wear that (because I like clever shirts!) if it weren't in a color I don't like.

Now I am curious to see the evolution of that sewing machine window display throughout the year!  Like, for example, do they do it up for St. Patrick's Day too?  I'm sure they do something with it for Easter.  I really like what they did with it for Valentine's Day - even more than Christmas, I think.  For some reason, it just looks so much more festive to me with the Valentine decor.  

It's funny because I was just saying in my TR yesterday - when I posted some DLR Christmas photos that were decidedly Valentine-esque - that the color scheme for some of the DLR Christmas decorations can so seamlessly transition into Valentine's Decor too, and DLR could save itself some money and manpower by just re-displaying certain items.  

And then I looked at your photos today and saw that, indeed, they DID reuse some of the Christmas items (at least a couple of things that I spotted) in one of the displays for Valentine's Day!!  Too funny!  All the straight red and white stuff can totally go with either Christmas or Valentine's Day.  In December there was even had a pink-white-red flower bed outside of the PPH, and if that doesn't scream Valentine's Day, I don't know what does.

I haven't been on the Storybook Land boats in so long.  It's a ride that I appreciate because I love all the little cottages.  I really, really wanted to see it with the tiny Christmas decorations during the holidays.  But that darn line is always so long (and slow, because it's not a fast loading or fast moving ride, really) so we never end up getting on it- and it's never open during the MM's we have done.

You know, your food photos from Carnation Cafe are great (and I love the tree with fruit on it, which I never noticed), and I will always love the outdoor ambiance of that restaurant.  But, I have been increasingly less satisfied with my meat loaf the last couple of times I've had it.  It always seems lukewarm to me - not warm, like meat loaf should be.  I don't like lukewarm/tepid food when it should be hot OR super cold.  And Oscar has never, ever even come out to greet anyone when I've been there!  

Plus, I can't help but remember the old days of Carnation, when it had indoor seating as well as outdoor (nice to have the option), and the menu was much more extensive.  I wish the current menu were more extensive.  And I didn't really care for my Carnation breakfast too much, although I'm in the minority because everyone else on the DIS (except for you) raves about the breakfast being so great!

But, alas, there are so few table service options inside DL that I think I tell myself that Carnation Cafe is better than it is!  I like it well enough.  But I'm not sure I would think it was as great if it were located outside of Disneyland.  I think the setting has a lot to do with my favorable opinion of it.


Did you see the photos of my free Snapfish calendar (the first one) that I posted in my TR last week?  I just received calendar #2 yesterday, so I have to quickly snap those photos and post them as well.  I think I like the first one better because the photos are showcased better, but maybe the second one will grow on me.  Anyway, remember, if you are going to make one of those free calendars (and they are definitely worth every penny of the $6.57 you will pay for shipping and tax), you only have until February 28!!


----------



## deejdigsdis

Sherry E said:


> deej -
> 
> Love the Main Street at dusk photos, of course!  I also love the shirt with the picture of the storm trooper holding the Mickey ice cream bar - that is very clever.  I would almost wear that (because I like clever shirts!) if it weren't in a color I don't like.
> 
> Now I am curious to see the evolution of that sewing machine window display throughout the year!  Like, for example, do they do it up for St. Patrick's Day too?  I'm sure they do something with it for Easter.  I really like what they did with it for Valentine's Day - even more than Christmas, I think.  For some reason, it just looks so much more festive to me with the Valentine decor.
> 
> It's funny because I was just saying in my TR yesterday - when I posted some DLR Christmas photos that were decidedly Valentine-esque - that the color scheme for some of the DLR Christmas decorations can so seamlessly transition into Valentine's Decor too, and DLR could save itself some money and manpower by just re-displaying certain items.
> 
> And then I looked at your photos today and saw that, indeed, they DID reuse some of the Christmas items (at least a couple of things that I spotted) in one of the displays for Valentine's Day!!  Too funny!  All the straight red and white stuff can totally go with either Christmas or Valentine's Day.  In December there was even had a pink-white-red flower bed outside of the PPH, and if that doesn't scream Valentine's Day, I don't know what does.
> 
> I haven't been on the Storybook Land boats in so long.  It's a ride that I appreciate because I love all the little cottages.  I really, really wanted to see it with the tiny Christmas decorations during the holidays.  But that darn line is always so long (and slow, because it's not a fast loading or fast moving ride, really) so we never end up getting on it- and it's never open during the MM's we have done.
> 
> You know, your food photos from Carnation Cafe are great (and I love the tree with fruit on it, which I never noticed), and I will always love the outdoor ambiance of that restaurant.  But, I have been increasingly less satisfied with my meat loaf the last couple of times I've had it.  It always seems lukewarm to me - not warm, like meat loaf should be.  I don't like lukewarm/tepid food when it should be hot OR super cold.  And Oscar has never, ever even come out to greet anyone when I've been there!
> 
> Plus, I can't help but remember the old days of Carnation, when it had indoor seating as well as outdoor (nice to have the option), and the menu was much more extensive.  I wish the current menu were more extensive.  And I didn't really care for my Carnation breakfast too much, although I'm in the minority because everyone else on the DIS (except for you) raves about the breakfast being so great!
> 
> But, alas, there are so few table service options inside DL that I think I tell myself that Carnation Cafe is better than it is!  I like it well enough.  But I'm not sure I would think it was as great if it were located outside of Disneyland.  I think the setting has a lot to do with my favorable opinion of it.
> 
> 
> Did you see the photos of my free Snapfish calendar (the first one) that I posted in my TR last week?  I just received calendar #2 yesterday, so I have to quickly snap those photos and post them as well.  I think I like the first one better because the photos are showcased better, but maybe the second one will grow on me.  Anyway, remember, if you are going to make one of those free calendars (and they are definitely worth every penny of the $6.57 you will pay for shipping and tax), you only have until February 28!!



Sherry!  So glad you popped in!  OK - I actually thought of you when I was taking the "Main Street at Dusk" pictures.    I knew you were a fan of "when the lights are coming on" as well.

I agree about Carnation Cafe.  If you were to pick up that restaurant and plop it somewhere else... I don't think it would do it for me.  I love the location.  About the breakfast.  I've only eaten breakfast there the one time.  I just couldn't get past the huge pile of not-very-good scrambled eggs with ONE piece of paper-thin ham.  I would like to try breakfast again someday and go with the cinnamon roll French toast or whatever it's called.  It had been my plan all along to order that, and then at the last second I changed my mind and went with the croissant.  Ugh.  Lesson learned.  That's funny that you haven't seen Oscar out and about.  It kind of feels like we are old friends now.  I had 3 pictures taken with him over the course of my last 4 trips.  (He was on vacation the trip I ordered the croissant.)  I also have a copy of the Loaded Baked Potato Soup recipe that he signed and gave to me.  I will incorporate all 3 pictures and the signed recipe into some sort of -- well, something...not sure what -- and hang it in my kitchen.  

The Snapfish Calendar.  Yes, I plan on making one!  Thanks for giving me the info and the reminder.  I can't wait to see yours.  It sounds really nice.  I will check it out tomorrow.  And time is a ticking...better get going and make my own.  I usually save those sorts of projects for nighttime to cut down on interruptions (from the kids, etc.) but then when nighttime rolls around I'm often too tired to take on stuff like that.  Maybe this weekend will be a good time.


----------



## deejdigsdis

So...we are done with our delish lunch at Carnation Cafe and are now heading over to DCA for the rest of the day.  We began walking down Main Street and veered toward the right to exit under that tunnel.  But...we were blocked by a wall.  Apparently we didn't see the big "EXIT" sign with an arrow at the end of Main Street directing us toward the left.  When we were trapped between the wall and the Emporium area, Chief noticed this in one of the windows.






He thought it was the funniest thing.  Ariel was rocking back and forth with that goofy look on her face.  From here on out this little window display became known as "Pooping Ariel."   {My little smilies aren't working -- so insert the little blue one that is rolling its eyes HERE!}  Evidence that I am in the presence of an 11 year old boy.  He insisted on getting a picture so he could show his brothers later.  Realizing that a still shot wouldn't quite get the point across...he later went over and took a video of it.  {Insert rolling eyes smiley here.}  So after being amused by Pooping Ariel, we decided to actually follow the arrows that directed us out of Disneyland to the left.  

OK, this was weird.  We were just about to pass through the tunnel and we ran into a family that used to live in our neighborhood about 5 years ago!  It was so strange running into them here.  It's not like we live even remotely close to Disneyland.  Very unexpected!

Heading over to DCA, we get our first up-close glimpse of the area now sans-CALIFORNIA letters.  Walls, walls, and more walls.  As far as walls go, they don't get any cuter than these.  {Insert Good Vibes smiley here.}
















There was a CM standing out front by the middle of the wall, directing people.  I knew the 'S was dropped from Disney's California Adventure, making it be just Disney California Adventure.  That was a while ago.  Anyway, I asked the CM about it.  I couldn't remember if I had read the official reason for the change.  Well, she didn't know there had been a change.  She said -- referring to the sign on the main wall -- "Yeah, when I saw it, I just thought it was a typo!"  {Insert laughing smiley here.}











We went around the walls and in through the left.  A pretty tight space.  Fortunately it wasn't a crowded day.  

We headed to Monster's Inc. first.  Walk-on.  By the way, how did I not know the Mickey Fountain was gone?  I wish I would have remembered to take a picture.











Chief was really hoping to be the object of Roz's affections at the end of the ride.  He was up front by himself and his wish came true.  I can't remember what she said, but it was pretty generic.  Given that I'm somewhat scared of Roz, I was glad she didn't direct her comments toward me.  Don't get me wrong...I'd rather bump into Roz in a dark alley than a clown or a puppet.  But still...


----------



## deejdigsdis

After Monsters, we decided to go ride Grizzly River Run.  The weather was wonderful (mid-70s) but I wanted to make sure my clothes had time to dry before nighttime.  Another walk-on.  I am realizing I have been so spoiled with most of my wait times over the course of my 4 trips in 15 months.  GRR has been less than a 5 minute wait during each of my trips, if it wasn't a walk-on.  I guess I'm being rewarded for all the 1 to 2+ hours waits I had in the 70s, 80s, and early 90s.  No more 2 1/2 hours in line for Indiana Jones for me!  

Anyway, back to GRR.  We rode with a group of rowdy guys that had us laughing the whole time.  I probably got the least wet of the whole group. 











After the ride we hopped right back on.  This time we were with a family that lived a couple of hours from where my sister and I grew up, so it was fun chatting with them about familiar things.  






Once again, I barely got wet.  Chief, on the other hand, was SOAKED.  Looking back, I should have had him take off his socks.  I could have put them in my purse during the ride and kept them dry.  We exited the ride and Chief sat down to remove his shoes.  Water poured out of them.  He took off his socks and wrung tons of water out of them.  My sister told him, "The only way your socks will get dry is if you hang them on your ears and walk around like that for the rest of the day.  That way the sun can help them dry out..."  He good-naturedly followed her advice and walked around with socks on his ears.






Not for the rest of the day, though.  Just for a few minutes. 

Next we headed over to Golden Zephyr.  Not my kind of ride, but it's one that Chief missed out on during his first visit.  He got his very own ship all to himself and rode up front.  






When the ride was over the CM said everyone could stay on and just keep going.  So once again he had his own ship.  He had a chance to stay on and continue riding yet a 3rd time, but he was getting a little dizzy so he got off.  Silly Symphony Swings were supposed to be his next ride, but he was done going in circles for the time being.






There's a wall right there by the swings, so we had to go clear back around the other way.  California Screamin' was next on the agenda.  As we were walking along I thought it would be a good idea to take a picture that would capture the DCA crowds that day.






Can you find Chief's shadow in the midst of all those crowds of people?   It was a great day to be at DCA. 

I took a picture from this same spot back in April.  (Different time of day, though.  The lighting was better last time.)  I like to see how they change out the flowers in the different flower beds.  Wow, that would be a lot of work.  But I'm glad they do it.  I wonder what they do with all of the perfectly fine flowers that they replace?






Finally we make our way over to Screamin'.  We noticed things seemed awfully quiet in that general area.  No screams or roller coaster sounds whatsoever.  The ride is obviously down.  A small crowd had gathered and we went over to check out what was going on.  A group was being evacuated from a coaster above us.






I can tell you that seeing this took away my need to ride Screamin' this trip.  I would HATE to be evacuated from this ride.  SCARY.  I just might rather run into a clown or a puppet in a dark alley...rather than ride Screamin' knowing it had just been evacuated minutes earlier.  Yikes.


----------



## tksbaskets

LOVE the 'crowd' picture!  I have an aversion to heights but LOVE roller coasters.  I can't imagine having to evacuate


----------



## TheColtonsMom

Looks like you had the exact opposite day at DCA than we did WOW you weren't kidding when you said to come over & see your crowd shot.


----------



## deejdigsdis

tksbaskets said:


> LOVE the 'crowd' picture!  I have an aversion to heights but LOVE roller coasters.  I can't imagine having to evacuate



I love roller coasters too, but I can't do them over and over and over like I could when I was younger.  I hate that.  I just want to keep going but my head tells me to stop (headache).  



TheColtonsMom said:


> Looks like you had the exact opposite day at DCA than we did WOW you weren't kidding when you said to come over & see your crowd shot.



I know, isn't that crazy?  Look at all those empty benches and wide open walkways!  I couldn't believe it.

Gotta get to uploading more pics.  Hmmmm....did Screamin' re-open?  If so...was I too scared to ride it after seeing the evacuation?  Stay tuned.


----------



## JH87

I always thought that Ariel figure looked odd as well.


----------



## TheColtonsMom

JH87 said:


> I always thought that Ariel figure looked odd as well.



Colton thought she had to go potty LOL



> I agree about Carnation Cafe. If you were to pick up that restaurant and plop it somewhere else... I don't think it would do it for me. I love the location. About the breakfast. I've only eaten breakfast there the one time. I just couldn't get past the huge pile of not-very-good scrambled eggs



You know DL has this prob with scrambled eggs all over the park. They had to be the worst thing I saw at the character breakfasts and Colton didn't even eat his at River Belle they are always either runny or squeaky or both. Maybe they should remove scrambled eggs as an option they are not good. We did have the guy at the omlette station at Storytellers to scramble some fresh for Colton and those were the only good scrambled eggs we saw all week.


----------



## deejdigsdis

JH87 said:


> I always thought that Ariel figure looked odd as well.



Good to know it's not just us!   That face just isn't right.



TheColtonsMom said:


> Colton thought she had to go potty LOL
> 
> 
> 
> You know DL has this prob with scrambled eggs all over the park. They had to be the worst thing I saw at the character breakfasts and Colton didn't even eat his at River Belle they are always either runny or squeaky or both. Maybe they should remove scrambled eggs as an option they are not good. We did have the guy at the omlette station at Storytellers to scramble some fresh for Colton and those were the only good scrambled eggs we saw all week.




That's funny that Colton noticed it too.  He seems like quite an observant guy.  Of things and of people.  

Back to the eggs...cuz I just can't seem to let them go!  Do you think they are powdered eggs?  I've never tried powdered eggs, but the eggs I had at both CC and River Belle Terrace didn't taste like real eggs to me.  The texture was all wrong, too.  At any rate, I won't be "scrambling" to get any more eggs there any time soon!  Sorry -- just had to say it.


----------



## deejdigsdis

OK, so just as a reminder... we left off with a picture of Screamin' being evacuated.  Here's another picture of that little episode.






So no Screamin' for now.  We decided to go on Mickey's Fun Wheel.  I've never been on this ride, and neither has Chief.  I'm not really a Ferris Wheel person, but my sister assured me that it doesn't have the Ferris Wheel feel that I was trying to avoid.  So I decided to give it a go.  

Wall over by the Fun Wheel.






We got in line for the non-swinging gondolas or whatever you call them.  Our wait was less than 10 minutes.  I think the wait for the swinging ones was around 30 minutes.  The gondolas are much roomier than I was imagining.  No claustrophobic feeling whatsoever.  

Now for some random view pictures of our time on the Wheel:

Yep, Screamin' is still down.






A closer look at that same picture.  Walking around on that track...no thank you.





















Annnnnnd it's still down.





















Notice those 2 CMs.  They look like they are hiking up a mountain. 






I really enjoyed this ride!  You just can't beat the views.  I'm really glad my sister talked me into this one, but I will definitely be sticking to the non-swinging gondolas.

Back on the ground now...
















Still won't be heading to Screamin'






Chief's feet were still very much on the wet side.  I told him we'd go buy some socks, but he didn't want to.  My sister remembered that she was actually wearing 2 pair of socks, and she offered a pair to Chief.  Dry socks, regardless of the fact that they were womens socks, were sounding pretty good to Chief.    They found a bench and sat down to make the switch.






And then...what do you know...






"Mom!  California Screamin' is working again!  Let's go get in line!"


----------



## TheColtonsMom

deejdigsdis said:


> Back to the eggs...cuz I just can't seem to let them go!  Do you think they are powdered eggs?  I've never tried powdered eggs, but the eggs I had at both CC and River Belle Terrace didn't taste like real eggs to me.  The texture was all wrong, too.  At any rate, I won't be "scrambling" to get any more eggs there any time soon!  Sorry -- just had to say it.



If you look at them you can tell they don't even look right. Colton didn't eat his. Brant & I were pretty much on the omlette tour so we never ordered any but I did try Colton's when he said they tasted funny and he was right which is why all eggs the rest of the trip were fresh scrambled before our eyes at the omlette stations. Plus bonus Colton ate scrambled eggs with cheese and veges all the rest off the trip. With the exception of River Belle and they were bad again but all he really wanted that day was his Mickey Pancake anyway.

We won't be "scrambling" for anymore either


----------



## travelmel

deejdigsdis said:


> Thank You!  I think you will see that Picasa does some of the work.   Here are many of the pictures you asked about -- straight from the camera with no editing at all.  You can see for yourself the difference.  Sometimes the difference is small, sometimes it's a bit more drastic.
> 
> [
> Let me know if you have any more questions.  Actually, maybe I should find some pics taken inside and show you the difference in those.  Most of my DL pics are taken outside.





deejdigsdis said:


> So after our celebrity sighting, and after Chief rode Astro Orbitor, we headed over to Jedi Training Academy.  It was the last show of the day (4:35) and we got there about 10 minutes early.
> 
> 
> Just like last time, Chief battled Darth Maul.  I was sitting right up front so I could film the battle.  Chief started using his moves he had just learned and all was going well.  That is until the girl that leads the kids around thrust out her lightsaber, interrupting the battle, and very sternly/borderline yelling told Chief to stop.  I couldn't believe what I was seeing.  I couldn't tell what else she was saying to him.  Whatever she was doing was completely unnecessary, for one thing.  For another thing...if she did see the need to halt a battle for a safety reason, etc.,  there would be better ways to do it.  She pretty much ruined the whole Jedi Training Academy experience for him.  In his eyes... here he was, right up front, having his moment.  She steps in and gets mad at him for no reason.  Then she didn't let him have his full battle time.  He was pretty upset.  Of course having been up since 4am didn't help matters any.  I wondered if I had missed something, so I watched it back, as did my sister since she filmed it as well.  We were even more confused.  We couldn't see any reason for her to do what she did.  We sat at the tables there in Tomorrowland Terrace for a few minutes, and then headed toward the lockers.  The sun had gone down and we needed those jackets!  And a treat.



Thank you so much for posting your before and after pictures. I am going to try and use Picasa with my pictures that I have taken with my camera to see if maybe I can make them look nice without buying a new camera. Thanks so much for your time in helping me out 

I'm sorry about the Jedi thing... sometimes when things go "wrong" with my kids I will pretend they didn't go wrong or that the person who messed with them is crazy.... what I mean is that sometimes kids can even be talked out of the feelings that they have if the parent just up and doesn't let the mood be what it is. It's hard to explain and I"m in a rush but.. what I mean is.. kids are gullible and sometimes I can use that to my advantage..you forget that they think YOU are the most perfect and smart person and will believe whatever you say. 

Gotta run! 
Great update!


----------



## Sherry E

I wanted to chime in on the egg topic before I shut the PC down for the night!!

I did not care for the eggs at Carnation Cafe.  Then again, as you know, I was not a big fan of the breakfast there anyway (and I am one of the very few who feels that way).  I didn't even really care for the eggs at Rainforest Cafe that much.  There are all kinds of problems that scrambled eggs can suffer from, and it's a risk.

Now as for Goofy's Kitchen - snce I've been eating there so long (since 1992), I know there have been days here and there in those years where the eggs were not good.  I cannot remember what exactly they tasted like because those 'bad egg days' haven't been that often (at least to my taste), but there have been those days here and there.

Every now and then, though, we get a batch of eggs at Goofy's that is just excellent and has us going back for seconds - of eggs!  Not a second trip to the buffet to fill up on pastries or even the delicious bacon.  Sometimes we just go and get more eggs!  The funny thing is, the last two times I ate breakfast at Goofy's, the eggs were better than I had remembered them being for a while - and my friends commented on it even before I said anything.

But it's probably very hit or miss.  As soon as I tell someone that the eggs at Goofy's are decent, they will go there and come back, saying it was the worst meal they've ever had!!  So I think it's just a crap shoot with the eggs!  Maybe it's a risk not worth taking for many people.  Because when you DO get a bad egg, it's just not fun.


----------



## deejdigsdis

travelmel said:


> Thank you so much for posting your before and after pictures. I am going to try and use Picasa with my pictures that I have taken with my camera to see if maybe I can make them look nice without buying a new camera. Thanks so much for your time in helping me out
> 
> I'm sorry about the Jedi thing... sometimes when things go "wrong" with my kids I will pretend they didn't go wrong or that the person who messed with them is crazy.... what I mean is that sometimes kids can even be talked out of the feelings that they have if the parent just up and doesn't let the mood be what it is. It's hard to explain and I"m in a rush but.. what I mean is.. kids are gullible and sometimes I can use that to my advantage..you forget that they think YOU are the most perfect and smart person and will believe whatever you say.
> 
> Gotta run!
> Great update!



I'm glad to hear you are giving Picasa a try!  I hope you are happy with the results.  Wow, your trip will be here before you know it. 

And for the Jedi thing...that was just so weird.  I made sure my son understood that he did nothing wrong.



Sherry E said:


> I wanted to chime in on the egg topic before I shut the PC down for the night!!
> 
> There are all kinds of problems that scrambled eggs can suffer from, and it's a risk.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Better get hoppin' on this thing if I want to finish before I've been home for a month.  For some reason I like to try to complete TR stuff within a month of returning home.  Hmmmm...that means I have 8 days to finish this up.

So...Screamin' is up and running again and Chief wants to get in line, donning dry womens socks.   I decided we'd ride TSMM first, just to make sure Screamin' was really doing OK.  Truth be told...I still needed to talk myself into riding it.  That whole getting stuck thing was really messing with my head.

So we got in line for TSMM.






My plan was to read up on tksbaskets awesome TSMM tips and work together with Chief to pull off our highest score ever.  (Since we've only ridden it a few times, that wouldn't be too hard.)  But, busy-ness got the best of us and Chief and I didn't get around to this.  So Plan B was to print out the tips so Chief would have some fun reading material on the plane.  He was all excited about this.  We went to print them out and  no ink in the printer.  Time to head to the airport, so Plan B was out the window.  We resorted to Plan C.  Just have fun with it.  

Before we got in line we bought some popcorn.  It was a good way to pass the time.  (35 minute wait)  The family we rode GRR with got in line shortly after us, so we chatted with them some more.  We also saw Dandruff Lady again!  Actually, I'm pretty sure I haven't mentioned Dandruff Lady yet.  Backing up a bit...when we were in line for Alice earlier in the morning I saw a lady in line in front of us wearing a black shirt.  Out of the corner of my eye it looked like her shirt was totally speckled with dandruff.  We are talking all over.  Not just around the neckline/shoulders area.  I took a closer look and realized it was glittery stuff, NOT dandruff!    Then, a little while after that, while we were in line for Storybook Land Canal Boats, we looked up and there she was again!  And now, hours later, we run into her in line for TSMM.  It was so funny!  It made us wonder how many times you pass the same person over and over during your DLR trip but don't really realize it if there is nothing "distinctive" about them.  






Chief decided in the end that he didn't want to ride with me after all.  He sat alone and I rode with my sister.  Our less-than-impressive scores:






After I took the pic of our scores, my sister took a picture of me making a beaver-ish face, so we would remember who scored what.  As flattering as that picture is, we'll just leave it in the archives for now. 

OK.  Screamin' is up and running full swing now.  We got line.  Usually I take pictures when I am in line, but I have nothing on my camera that proves I was in line for Screamin'.  I must have been too nervous.  Or just plain .  We waited in a 15 minute standby line.  Soon it was our turn to board.  My mind just kept going back to seeing the coaster stopped on the track and people evacuating.  I couldn't get those pictures out of my mind.  I don't remember the last time I was so nervous about a ride.  Ugh.  I just wanted it to be over with.  I know I wouldn't have gone on it if my son hadn't been talking about how he couldn't wait to ride his "favorite ride in the whole world" again for the past 14 months. Interesting what we moms will do for our children.  Time to pull away from the loading area.  The slowness of the beginning wasn't helping my fears any.  That transition from slow to stopping and waiting to blasting off is usually fun for me.  Not this time.  I had to remind myself to breathe.  Finally, we were off!  Definitely no turning back now.  I closed my eyes a lot, which I don't normally do.  I remember thinking, "OK, we made it past that part...OK, I don't need to worry about this section anymore...OK please let us make it through the loop..."  And then I relaxed.  Not 'til after the loop, though.  Needless to say, it wasn't the most enjoyable ride this time around.  I felt like I needed a do-over, but given my body's inability to ride Screamin' twice in a row, it would have to wait.  I also realized that in my 4 trips to DCA, I've never ridden Screamin' in the daylight.  Hmmm.

Chief was ready to ride Silly Symphony Swings by now, so we made the long trek back to that area.  His wait was less than 5 minutes.  He was given the opportunity to ride again.

After that we headed over to Soarin' Over California.  We had FPs to use before hopping back over to Disneyland for the rest of the night.  Our wait was less than 5 minutes.  I think 5 minutes is the longest I've EVER waited for this ride in the 4 trips.






Well, Chief needs the computer for homework, so we'll have to finish up DAY 2 later.


----------



## Sherry E

Dandruff Lady!!  Even though it was not dandruff, she will forever go down in history as being the Dandruff Lady!! 

I always, always notice that I see the same people repeatedly on each DLR trip - whether it be a multi-day extravaganza or a one-day marathon - I see one certain family, group of friends or loving couple early in the day, like maybe at Goofy's if that's where we go first, or in Downtown Disney or one of the hotels, and then I see those same people all over the place later.  I don't seem to notice 50 families or couples over and over again.  It's always like one specific group per day or per trip, and we keep ending up in the same locations!  I might spot them at the PPH or at Goofy's at 7:00 a.m., and then on the Teacups at 9:00 a.m., in Adventureland at noon, and then in a shop in DCA later on in the day.  In December, I saw one girl (who looked like a non-crack addict Heidi Fleiss) repeatedly on one specific day.

Isn't it odd that, in such a large place absolutely PACKED with people, you can see the same faces over and over again?  To me, that's fascinating - because when you think about the actual odds of running into the same people in the exact places where you are in DLR, I'm sure the numbers are low.  To take it to a more metaphysical level, it almost seems as if fate or the universe is intervening and we are supposed to somehow cross paths with these folks many times - but we just don't know why because we probably never talk to them...so we never find out what the greater purpose is!!

I know what you mean about feeling the need to complete your TR within a month.  Actually, it doesn't even seem like it's been almost a month since your trip. Wow!  It can be hard to accomplish that goal when you have 'real life' stuff to tackle, but I know that once I pass the 30-day mark in one of my TR's, it does start to feel a bit...I don't know...old...outdated...over.  I feel like, "Okay, people have tuned out by now and have moved on to other brand new reports."  That's why it's great to have a handful of loyal followers/DIS-friends.  Otherwise, the general TR audience can be a fickle, fickle crowd!!


----------



## deejdigsdis

Sherry E said:


> Dandruff Lady!!  Even though it was not dandruff, she will forever go down in history as being the Dandruff Lady!!
> 
> I always, always notice that I see the same people repeatedly on each DLR trip - whether it be a multi-day extravaganza or a one-day marathon - I see one certain family, group of friends or loving couple early in the day, like maybe at Goofy's if that's where we go first, or in Downtown Disney or one of the hotels, and then I see those same people all over the place later.  I don't seem to notice 50 families or couples over and over again.  It's always like one specific group per day or per trip, and we keep ending up in the same locations!  I might spot them at the PPH or at Goofy's at 7:00 a.m., and then on the Teacups at 9:00 a.m., in Adventureland at noon, and then in a shop in DCA later on in the day.  In December, I saw one girl (who looked like a non-crack addict Heidi Fleiss) repeatedly on one specific day.
> 
> Isn't it odd that, in such a large place absolutely PACKED with people, you can see the same faces over and over again?  To me, that's fascinating - because when you think about the actual odds of running into the same people in the exact places where you are in DLR, I'm sure the numbers are low.  To take it to a more metaphysical level, it almost seems as if fate or the universe is intervening and we are supposed to somehow cross paths with these folks many times - but we just don't know why because we probably never talk to them...so we never find out what the greater purpose is!!
> 
> I know what you mean about feeling the need to complete your TR within a month.  Actually, it doesn't even seem like it's been almost a month since your trip. Wow!  It can be hard to accomplish that goal when you have 'real life' stuff to tackle, but I know that once I pass the 30-day mark in one of my TR's, it does start to feel a bit...I don't know...old...outdated...over.  I feel like, "Okay, people have tuned out by now and have moved on to other brand new reports."  That's why it's great to have a handful of loyal followers/DIS-friends.  Otherwise, the general TR audience can be a fickle, fickle crowd!!



I debated whether or not I should post a picture of Dandruff Lady.  I decided not to, but then I figured if I cropped off her head it would be OK.   Upon discovering her for the 3rd time in one day, I decided I really needed to get a picture.  You're right, she will go down in history as being known as Dandruff Lady.  "Remember our trip to Disneyland back in January 2011...how we ran into that same lady 3 times?  What was her 'name' again???  Oh yeah, Dandruff Lady!!!"   Anyway, I had Chief pose and I nonchalantly captured a picture of him with Dandruff Lady.






And I'm shocked.  All this time I was thinking I had seen dandruff all over her neck area/shoulder area and then some.  But it's a sleeveless shirt!  I had really only seen it on her back and front. 

But this stuff fascinates me.  If you could mark yourself as a dot on a Disneyland map and see your dot move on its path throughout the day/trip, it would be so fun to see your dot cross paths multiple times with other dots on their own path.  OK, that last sentence sounds weird but I know you know what I mean.   It was so crazy when we went in Oct. and saw the same lady in nearly the same place in the exact same outfit 2 days in a row.  That would be Halloween Lady.  She was very distinctive.






We saw her one morning walking in this same area while we were eating breakfast at River Belle Terrace.  Then the next day...lo and behold...here she was again!  Walking in almost the same spot, wearing those cute socks and tiny witch hat!






And look at me stalking her!  All in the name of getting that perfect picture.  I loved how happy she was.  Maybe we should call her Happy Halloween Lady instead of Halloween Lady.  And in case there is anyone out there thinking I'm rude, and "How would you like it if..."  Well, I would love it!  I would love to know what someone was calling me if they happened to notice me once or twice or three times or whatever.  I would love to know what my Disneyland nickname is for someone else.  Even if it's not very flattering.  I feel like the Happy Halloween Lady name is flattering, so I left her face in the picture.  Plus I needed to showcase her little hat.  Now Dandruff Lady -- that's not so flattering.  So I cropped off her head.  Hmmm.  What would my nickname be???  Maybe I'll have to come up with my own.  But that's not as fun.  No, I just want to know what someone else would come up with.  But that's not very likely.  OK, I'm done now. 

And the TR thing...EXACTLY.  It feels old and outdated to me if I go beyond the 30 day mark.  Man, I'm going to be busy this week if I'm trying to finish up my last day, which was a 9am-11pm day, AND make my Snapfish calendar!


----------



## JH87

Hahaha @ Dandruff lady! We do that all the time too...give someone you see more than once who is somewhat memorable a nickname. & talk about it everytime you talk about your trip! It's so funny. & yes I have done the whole "I-am-taking-a-picture-of-my-friend-with-*insert interesting person's name here*-in-the-background" thing. 
I remember this one trip...the guy was on every ride same time we were...even getting FPs for his family at the same rides we were at! That lasted for a good hour too! It was pretty funny...


----------



## tksbaskets

First I was very happy for Chief that the 'lady socks' were not pink with flowers.  

I think your month mark for completing your trip report is the sign of a very high DIS achiever  (so says the woman who got home 1/1/11)

You should have PMed me when you were in line for TSMM and I could have coached you!   Your score was very respectable for a beaver and you totally dusted the bunny in your car!

So proud that you rode CS after watching the tightrope walking evacuees. 

I have never been at DCA when the line for Soarin' was 5 min.....I have seen 45 min.

Finally I'm LOL that you would pose Chief so you could take a picture of Dandruff Lady (as she will forever be known to you and all who follow you).  I've done the same!  I swear I saw Halloween Lady when I was there in October.

AS always your trip report rocks!!


----------



## deejdigsdis

JH87 said:


> Hahaha @ Dandruff lady! We do that all the time too...give someone you see more than once who is somewhat memorable a nickname. & talk about it everytime you talk about your trip! It's so funny. & yes I have done the whole "I-am-taking-a-picture-of-my-friend-with-*insert interesting person's name here*-in-the-background" thing.
> I remember this one trip...the guy was on every ride same time we were...even getting FPs for his family at the same rides we were at! That lasted for a good hour too! It was pretty funny...



  That just makes for a really fun memory when you see the same person over and over.  Talking about all this reminds me of a time back in the 80s at Disneyland when my sister and I saw a really cute boy over and over again.  I'll never forget his acid wash jeans and fluorescent green shirt!   Man, I haven't thought about him in years!



tksbaskets said:


> First I was very happy for Chief that the 'lady socks' were not pink with flowers.
> 
> I think your month mark for completing your trip report is the sign of a very high DIS achiever  (so says the woman who got home 1/1/11)
> 
> You should have PMed me when you were in line for TSMM and I could have coached you!   Your score was very respectable for a beaver and you totally dusted the bunny in your car!
> 
> So proud that you rode CS after watching the tightrope walking evacuees.
> 
> I have never been at DCA when the line for Soarin' was 5 min.....I have seen 45 min.
> 
> Finally I'm LOL that you would pose Chief so you could take a picture of Dandruff Lady (as she will forever be known to you and all who follow you).  I've done the same!  I swear I saw Halloween Lady when I was there in October.
> 
> AS always your trip report rocks!!



Glad you are enjoying the report!   Did you get your Photo Pass pictures yet?  I'm anxious to hear about your trip.

Yes, if Chief is going to wear lady socks around Disneyland it doesn't get any better than basic black! 

About TSMM...I came very close to calling my husband (who was home with the other kids while I was gone) and having him look up your TR and tell us everything while we waited in line.  (I don't have internet on my basic phone.)  But then it sounded too complicated to explain to him how to find your TR, let alone how to get to the place I needed him to be.  Oh well, maybe next time.  2012 is sounding so far away, though.  That's when we plan to return as a family.  My SIL and family are going to DL for their first time in a couple of weeks.  I told my husband I should offer to go along as their traveling nanny/tour guide/whatever else.


----------



## deejdigsdis

OK.  Time to finish up with Day 2!

After Soarin' Over California we trekked back over to Disneyland to end our day.  First stop:  Lockers.  Chief would wear shorts during the day, then in the evening he'd pull on athletic pants over his shorts.  So we were at our locker, taking care of Chief's nightly ritual, when my sister decided to do a little jig. Not an interesting picture to the general population, but it is a big memory from this trip and Chief will appreciate seeing this picture when he reads the completed TR.  As he was sitting there putting his shoes back on, he commented on how his shoes were still soaking.  (He had dry socks, so I assume it was more of an external soaking.)  My sister took this as her cue to bust out in dance and song.  It went like this:  "Soakin' soakin' soakin' --- My shoes are soakin'."  Then repeat.  (I know -- it was a "you had to be there moment.")  We got a big kick out of it for some reason and I had her keep going so I could record it. Now, a month later, my kids continue to bust out in that song during the most random of times.  And when my sister had a birthday this month, my kids' card to her was a video of all 3 of them singing the song and doing the exact jig that she had done by the lockers at Disneyland.  With a "Happy Birthday" tacked on the end.    Another "random trip moment" that will forever be remembered.  






So, we decided to go to Fantasyland to hit whatever we missed earlier in the morning.  We only had 45 minutes before "The Magic, The Memories, and You!" show was scheduled to begin.  I was really looking forward to it.  I want to say it was the very first showing ever at Disneyland.  I think.  Anyway, we headed to Snow White first.  5 minute wait.





















We moved on to Pinocchio next.  I'm noticing I don't have any pictures from this one.  It must have been because we were distracted by the child right in front of us who needed a diaper change.  In a bad way.  We noticed the smell right when we got in line.  We noticed the mother ask the child (age 3-ish) if he needed his diaper changed.  He said yes.  Then we noticed how they just stayed in line, as we were left victims of the wake of that yucky air.  People all around were looking at others in their party, discreetly asking them if they needed to use the restroom, trying to figure out if they were the cause of the nastiness.  It was kind of interesting noticing all of the reactions/behaviors as the lady continued to press forward in line, knowing all the while that her child really needed to be changed.  I remember my sister saying, in reference to the mom, "Boy, she must _really_ want to ride Pinocchio!"  It wasn't long before it was our turn to ride.  We were more than ready to place some distance between us and them.  As we were leaving the area after the ride, we noticed that these people got in line for yet another ride!  Good grief.  Well, we went a different direction this time.  The Carousel, to be exact.  My favorite time to ride is at night.  We just had to wait for the Carousel to stop it's current spin, and then we were able to hop right on.

My horse:






Now...this next picture is for my kids.  Remember I have 3 boys.  When we went to Disneyland in Nov. '09, the kids thought it was so funny that the horses on Main Street had Christmas-y decor on their bums.  When I went in October, they asked me to take pictures of the horses' bums, because they were sure they would be in costume.    I did, and I think they were wearing something black and white.  Something small.  Well, they were wondering what the horses wear on their bums when it isn't a holiday -- like at the end of January.  Unfortunately Main Street was being repaved while we were there, so the horses weren't out and about.  No horse bum pictures this trip!  So I had to settle on bringing this picture back to my boys...the closest thing I could get to the real deal! 






Time to make our way over to Small World area.  10 minutes until showtime and not much of a crowd.






I had high hopes for this show.  I love tear-jerker "We're Going To Disneyland!" commercials.  I thought I might get the same emotional tug from seeing the pictures of today's Disneyland guests projected onto IASW facade, set to music.  Well...I didn't.  It was a big disappointment to me, for the most part.  I felt like most of the pictures were too small, you barely had a second to look at them, they were pretty distorted given the surface they were projected upon, and I didn't care for the music.  I was, however, impressed with some of the lighting effects.  Here's a bunch of pictures from the show: 









































My favorite effects were the 3-D type effects when it looked like different sections of IASW were popping right out at you.  Wish I could describe it better than that.  It was coordinated with the music and very cool.  I also loved the "scribbled crayon" lighting effect.  Also very cool.  I loved that sound as the scribbled crayon effect gradually appeared.






It was 7:43 when I took that last picture.  Park closing time was 8pm.  We already planned to go to BTMRR immediately after the show, so no time was wasted.  We ended up walking on and riding 2 times before closing.  We did have to get off in between rides, however.  They made a special point of telling everyone that if they wished to ride again, they were welcome to get back in line.  So, despite the cutters, we made it on a second time.    We were actually on the last train of the night.  The CM kept saying, "This is the last train of the night!!  Everybody say 'Yee Haw!'"  We seemed to be the only ones Yee-Hawing back and forth with her.   It was a great ride, and a perfect way to end the night.

We decided to head over to the Lego Store in DTD next.  Chief is a HUGE Lego fan, as are his brothers.  I can't tell you how many Legos I've stepped on just today.  I have all but given up on finding a way to keep them better contained.  They are scattered everywhere around here, but they are getting played with so I am OK with that.  

I LOVED this!  Swallowed a Lego brick...how clever is that?!? 











We were exhausted by the time we left the Lego store and abandoned our plans to find a sit-down place in DTD for a late dinner.  We really wanted to make sure we caught the last shuttle back to Candy Cane Inn.  It would be leaving at 9:45.  (DL closed at 8pm.)  So we grabbed something from Wetzels Pretzels and made the long walk back to the tram pick-up location.  It didn't take as long to get there as we thought, so we had about a 20 minute wait.  We really should have just walked back.

And that concludes Day 2!  Just one more day to go.


----------



## tksbaskets

Just wanted to hop in and say I finally started my December 2010 trip report.  We are still in the same calendar year right??


----------



## Sherry E

I totally remember Halloween Lady from your Halloween TR!!  That is a festive ensemble, for sure!!  I remember thinking (the first time I saw her in your TR) that I couldn't tell if that was a special Halloween-oriented costume she was wearing for a purpose (like maybe she was going to take part in the Halloween party in DL later that evening, stationed somewhere in NOS or wherever) or if that was just a little something she threw together to wear around the park because she loved the season!!  Know what I mean?  In any case, it's darn cute!!  That hat just kills me!

I love the color/light projections on the IASW facade in your photos.  That's very pretty.  However, you and I seem to like or 'not get' a lot of the same things, so I have a hunch that if you were not moved to tears during the 'show,' then I probably wouldn't be either.  I also get choked up at those sappy DLR commercials, so I'm an easy target/audience.  But if you weren't feeling it, then I probably wouldn't either!  But visually, the colors and lights are just beautiful!

I love that your son was looking forward to horse booty decorations!!  Hee hee!


----------



## deejdigsdis

tksbaskets said:


> Just wanted to hop in and say I finally started my December 2010 trip report.  We are still in the same calendar year right??



  Just finished my calendar, so your TR is next up for my pleasure reading material. 



Sherry E said:


> I totally remember Halloween Lady from your Halloween TR!!  That is a festive ensemble, for sure!!  I remember thinking (the first time I saw her in your TR) that I couldn't tell if that was a special Halloween-oriented costume she was wearing for a purpose (like maybe she was going to take part in the Halloween party in DL later that evening, stationed somewhere in NOS or wherever) or if that was just a little something she threw together to wear around the park because she loved the season!!  Know what I mean?  In any case, it's darn cute!!  That hat just kills me!
> 
> I love the color/light projections on the IASW facade in your photos.  That's very pretty.  However, you and I seem to like or 'not get' a lot of the same things, so I have a hunch that if you were not moved to tears during the 'show,' then I probably wouldn't be either.  I also get choked up at those sappy DLR commercials, so I'm an easy target/audience.  But if you weren't feeling it, then I probably wouldn't either!  But visually, the colors and lights are just beautiful!
> 
> I love that your son was looking forward to horse booty decorations!!  Hee hee!



Yes, I noticed that we are often of the same mind for some things.    I was really surprised that "The Magic, The Memories, and You!" show just didn't do it for me.  I fully expected to be teary-eyed and love it.  I kind of got the feeling that we weren't the only ones underwhelmed that night.  There was no big cheer or anything after it was over.  People just kind of silently walked off.  

Anyway, my free Disney calendar is ordered!   So now it's back to doing the last day of the fourth and final episode of this TR.  Looks like I won't make it under the 30 day mark, though.  Oh well.


----------



## tksbaskets

deejdigsdis said:


> Just finished my calendar, so your TR is next up for my pleasure reading material.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I noticed that we are often of the same mind for some things.    I was really surprised that "The Magic, The Memories, and You!" show just didn't do it for me.  I fully expected to be teary-eyed and love it.  I kind of got the feeling that we weren't the only ones underwhelmed that night.  There was no big cheer or anything after it was over.  People just kind of silently walked off.
> 
> Anyway, my free Disney calendar is ordered!   So now it's back to doing the last day of the fourth and final episode of this TR.  Looks like I won't make it under the 30 day mark, though.  Oh well.



You'll love your calendar.  Really high quality.  I'm glad you are setting the bar a touch lower on completing your trip report a tad over the 30 day mark.  A tough act to follow my DIS friend


----------



## deejdigsdis

tksbaskets said:


> You'll love your calendar.  Really high quality.  I'm glad you are setting the bar a touch lower on completing your trip report a tad over the 30 day mark.  A tough act to follow my DIS friend



 back at ya!  I'm so excited to get the calendar.  I'll be posting pictures here when it comes.

Just about to start the 3rd and final day...


----------



## deejdigsdis

Here we are.  Day 3.    I guess there's no point in postponing it any longer. 

OK.  I know the day started with Chief and I enjoying a quick breakfast by the pool at Candy Cane Inn.  It was noticeably busier this morning, Friday January 28th.  And that busy-ness would continue as the day wore on.  We hopped on the first shuttle of the morning.  We were waiting for Go-Time when a lady boarded the shuttle (which is clearly marked Candy Cane Inn on the side) and asked my sister, "Is this bus going to Universal Studios?"    My sister informed her that it just shuttled people to and from Disneyland.  She stayed on the shuttle, so I guess she planned on going to Disneyland that day.  Odd.

We made rope drop, but were further back on Main Street this time.  Remember, noticeably busier.   The plan was to take on the remainder of Fantasyland.  I think this was our 3rd time to fit in a few rides here and there when we could.  We headed toward the castle.






And came across this:











I was torn between Peter Pan and finding out what this filming was all about.  In the end Peter Pan won out, but I planned on coming back to find out what was going on.  It didn't happen though.  So no news to report on that. 






As we stood in line for Peter Pan (which was a 14 minute wait, by the way) Chief pulled out the Hidden Mickeys book and flipped to the Fantasyland section.  He instructed us to look for 2 things.  1) Look down at the alphabet blocks scattered on the floor in the bedroom -- first scene.  "DISNEY" was supposed to be spelled "D13NEY" and then "PETER PAN" was supposedly spelled out as well.  2) As you fly over London, a side-view Mickey silhouette is in a top window on the left side of Big Ben.  So...how did we do?  We figured the blocks would be easy enough.  We saw them, but they did not spell "D13NEY" and the "PETER PAN" was only partially there.  Silhouette Mickey...we found it!  It didn't look like how I was picturing it in my mind, but it was there.

Up Next was Mr. Toad.  Less than 2 minute wait.  Chief and my sister rode together while I was on picture-taking duty.






Dumbo was next on the agenda.  We thought this sign was funny.  So...would that be a 7 1/2 minute wait? 






We timed the wait and 7 1/2 minutes was just about right!  

My sister is ready to fly!  Chief and I flew behind her.  So glad I can still do this spinny-type ride. 






Casey Jr. was a 5 minute wait.  Can you find the Hidden Mickey? 






View from our cage.






I think that was about it for Fantasyland.  We had one more major priority.  It's A Small World was re-opening today after being closed for the removal of the holiday overlay.  

A few pics as we made our way over...
















Can I just say that "Tick Tock" of the clock was music to our ears!   We missed IASW when we took our mother/daughter/sister trip in October, as it closed the day before our first day for the installation of the holiday overlay.  We hopped in line and were pleased that it was only a 7 minute wait.
















When we got off, we noticed the line was CRAZY long.  So glad we hopped on when we did.

That does it for now.  Gotta take DS5 to the dentist.


----------



## tksbaskets

Great installment.  Love the 7 1/2 minute wait time!  So much at DL we haven't ever done....Casey Jr, Dumbo.  Guess that's what happens when your little ones are 17 on their first trip to DL. 

Looking forward to more!


----------



## Sherry E

deejdigsdis said:


> Just finished my calendar, so your TR is next up for my pleasure reading material.
> 
> 
> Yes, I noticed that we are often of the same mind for some things.    I was really surprised that "The Magic, The Memories, and You!" show just didn't do it for me.  I fully expected to be teary-eyed and love it.  I kind of got the feeling that we weren't the only ones underwhelmed that night.  There was no big cheer or anything after it was over.  People just kind of silently walked off.
> 
> Anyway, my free Disney calendar is ordered!   So now it's back to doing the last day of the fourth and final episode of this TR.  Looks like I won't make it under the 30 day mark, though.  Oh well.



Yay!  Your calendar will be with you soon!  I hope you like it - since I recommended it!  Then again, I feel more confident in my recommendation because I know TK loved hers and Mariezp loved hers.  Funatdisney/Liza wasn't that thrilled with the quality of her photos in the calendar, so I'm hoping that doesn't happen with yours.  

Looking at your photos I realized that you could do a whole calendar page on just DLR flowers alone!  (Did you?) I actually wish that there was a book devoted solely to DLR flowers, plants, topiaries, trees...  I know there used to be a book exclusively about the gardens of WDW, but that has since been discontinued, and I don't think there ever was a book about DLR flora!  It would be interesting, I think, because there are so many cool topiaries.  All the plants or trees in Tomorrowland have fruit, veggies or herbs, and many of the flower beds around DLR change color with the seasons.  The burst of color in the flowers in conjunction with World of Color last year was interesting in and of itself.

I wonder what it was that was being filmed that you never found out about?

Do you find that it's deceptively difficult to get really clear photos on IASW?  I find that, even though it seems like a slow-moving ride to me, there is so much going on that I end up with a lot of semi-blurry shots.  I have to snap like 8 shots before I get 4 good ones.  Then again, I'm always on the same side of the boat.  Maybe if I switched sides I would have more luck!


----------



## deejdigsdis

tksbaskets said:


> Great installment.  Love the 7 1/2 minute wait time!  So much at DL we haven't ever done....Casey Jr, Dumbo.  Guess that's what happens when your little ones are 17 on their first trip to DL.
> 
> Looking forward to more!



Yeah, a couple of 17 year old boys being willing to ride Casey Jr. and Dumbo on their first trip to Disneyland doesn't seem very likely.   Chief wasn't all that thrilled with riding the Carousel this trip.  Just today he was watching videos from our trip and he looked like he was having so much fun for the most part.  When we watched the Carousel video he looked so tired and bored (in the video).   I asked him what was going on and he said, "It just isn't my favorite ride, I guess."  He's always so polite about things. 



Sherry E said:


> Yay!  Your calendar will be with you soon!  I hope you like it - since I recommended it!  Then again, I feel more confident in my recommendation because I know TK loved hers and Mariezp loved hers.  Funatdisney/Liza wasn't that thrilled with the quality of her photos in the calendar, so I'm hoping that doesn't happen with yours.
> 
> *Looking at your photos I realized that you could do a whole calendar page on just DLR flowers alone!  (Did you?)* I actually wish that there was a book devoted solely to DLR flowers, plants, topiaries, trees...  I know there used to be a book exclusively about the gardens of WDW, but that has since been discontinued, and I don't think there ever was a book about DLR flora!  It would be interesting, I think, because there are so many cool topiaries.  All the plants or trees in Tomorrowland have fruit, veggies or herbs, and many of the flower beds around DLR change color with the seasons.  The burst of color in the flowers in conjunction with World of Color last year was interesting in and of itself.
> 
> *Ah, you know me so well!   And I bet you can guess exactly which layout I chose to put all of my flower pictures on!  *
> 
> I wonder what it was that was being filmed that you never found out about?
> 
> *I'm kicking myself for not going back to check it out.*
> 
> Do you find that it's deceptively difficult to get really clear photos on IASW?  I find that, even though it seems like a slow-moving ride to me, there is so much going on that I end up with a lot of semi-blurry shots.  I have to snap like 8 shots before I get 4 good ones.  Then again, I'm always on the same side of the boat.  Maybe if I switched sides I would have more luck!



IASW photos are really tough for me.  I kept trying the first time we rode, and then the second time we rode I didn't take the camera out at all.

OK, back with another update tomorrow!


----------



## deejdigsdis

After we walked past the now-totally-insane IASW line, I rushed ahead of Chief and my sister to go pick up Space FPs.  They were going to meet me by the Matterhorn.  I found them sitting at a table in some shade by Tomorrowland Terrace and we got in the ever-growing Matterhorn line at 10:40am.  At 10:55 we once again noticed that deafening silence of a ride-gone-wrong.  Ugh.  It was announced that it would be a 45 minute wait before the bobsleds would be up and running again.  So we got out of line.

People stuck on the ride.






From here we decided to take a round trip on the Monorail.  That was a priority for my sister, and I thought that Chief would enjoy the opportunity to ride up front with the pilot if possible.  Is that what he's called?  Pilot?  Engineer?  Captain?  Anyway, they had just shut the gates by the time we got up there, so the wait began for the next one to come along.  That's OK...Chief will have a better chance of riding up front this way.  

  Here we go -- off on a round trip with Chief and I up front with the Pilot/Engineer/Captain.  (My sister got queasy when she rode up front during our October trip, so she rode in the back.)
















I thought it was fun that we had the same Pilot-guy that I had in October. 

Back in Tomorrowland.  We talked about "What haven't we done yet?" and made some plans.  We decided to go to the Tiki Room, after we picked up some yummy pineapple spears for me and my sister and a watermelon wedge for Chief.  We were able to walk right into the show, fruit in hand.  I hope this attraction never gains the status of "Yesterland Attraction" or whatever.  Love it.  I love being transported back to the 1970s and re-living a childhood memory.

After the show, I grabbed Indy FPs.  I got a random text from my husband:  "You can stop feeling sorry for me -- I just got a turkey leg from the deli."  Oh how he loves those disgusting-looking Turkey Legs.   I'm sure it wasn't nearly as good as the DL ones, but maybe the lower price made up for that.

We wanted to hang around this side of the park, as we had Cafe Orleans reservations at 1:00pm.  We rode POTC and then got in line for Haunted Mansion.  Something looked off.  Way off.
















It was SO weird to see the hearse missing.  I've never seen that before.  I asked the CM standing out front "Where did it go?"  I should have known I wouldn't get a straight answer.  Her reply?  "It ran away."  I asked, "What?"  "It ran away," she replied, wiggling her fingers as if to signify something running away.  OK.  I get that they attempt to choose their words carefully, thereby keeping the magic alive.  I appreciate that.  I appreciated the answer we got when Snow White broke down and we asked what happened.  "Dopey and Sneezy got tired and need to take a nap."  Or something like that.  She should have said "Sleepy," but whatever.  But "It ran away" as an explanation for the missing hearse?    

Next up...lunch at Cafe Orleans!  (But I'm too hungry to do that part now. )


----------



## Sherry E

Hmmm....let's see...could the "Flower Page" of the calendar just happen to fall in with the WDW Flower & Garden photos?

That is a very strange response from the CM about the missing hearse.  "It ran away" makes no sense for the Haunted Mansion theme.  It seems like she could have said something like, "_The spirits have taken it for a ride_," or "_It vanished into thin air_," or "_It's gone to pick up a new....guest...of the Mansion..._" [all spoken with sinister smirk and tone, of course].  She could have said, "_Things have a way of disappearing around here in the middle of the night, never to be seen again...muahahahahahaha..._"  Any of those replies - while corny - would have been better than "It ran away."  Odd.

It did make me think of how cute it is when the CM's have to keep the magic alive in their answers to questions (such as your experience when Snow White broke down).  They probably have their usual banter or scripts they follow for certain scenarios, and then every now and then a guest throws them a curve ball and the CM's have to think on their feet.

I recall eating at Goofy's Kitchen once, and I was telling the server how great the orange juice was (sometimes it's better than other times, but on that occasion it was wonderful).  I said, "Wow!  This tastes so fresh!"  Jokingly, I added in, "What magic ingredient are you guys putting into it back there in the kitchen that makes it taste so good?"  

The CM said with a shrug, "I don't know...nothing really...I guess that Donald is back there, squeezing the oranges himself."

At the time, my friends and I giggled because it was a cute answer.  Then, later I thought, "Wait...Donald was back there squeezing the oranges?  Is Donald working in the kitchen?  Shouldn't it be Goofy who is handling juice duty since he is the chef?  Or did the server say that because Donald Duck Orange Juice is sold in grocery stores?"   

(What was actually hilarious was the fact that I was trying to make sense of what the server said and apply some sort of logic and reason to the notion of Donald squeezing oranges in the kitchen!!!)


----------



## mvf-m11c

Very nice photos of your TR deej. I like the front cabin monorail pics.


----------



## tksbaskets

I have been there for the 'ride gone bad' sound   Glad we're going on Indy soon!  

Here is a little hijack to show my calendar and hopefully get you excited about yours soon to arrive.  The colors are much better but with my flash there was too much glare...

Lamp post shot taken because DeeJ gave me the idea:





Calendar page:





TK


----------



## Sherry E

I love those pages, TK!  And you know, now that I've seen yours it makes me annoyed with myself that I did 2 separate calendars and yet did not add photos into the actual date boxes like you did.  I was in too much of a hurry or getting too impatient, and I didn't bother with adding photos to the individual reminder slots.  I should have.

But it's too late to get a 3rd free calendar, so oh well...I missed out.  But that IS another advantage Snapfish has with their calendars that other places do not offer.


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> I love those pages, TK!  And you know, now that I've seen yours it makes me annoyed with myself that I did 2 separate calendars and yet did not add photos into the actual date boxes like you did.  I was in too much of a hurry or getting too impatient, and I didn't bother with adding photos to the individual reminder slots.  I should have.
> 
> But it's too late to get a 3rd free calendar, so oh well...I missed out.  But that IS another advantage Snapfish has with their calendars that other places do not offer.



I love the reminders on the dates.  It really does entice me to make a calendar for my sibs and their families that includes birthdays, anniversaries, etc.  

Did you notice YOUR post on DeeJ's thread was behind my calendar?


----------



## deejdigsdis

Sherry E said:


> Hmmm....let's see...could the "Flower Page" of the calendar just happen to fall in with the WDW Flower & Garden photos?
> 
> *YEP!*
> 
> That is a very strange response from the CM about the missing hearse.  "It ran away" makes no sense for the Haunted Mansion theme.  It seems like she could have said something like, "_The spirits have taken it for a ride_," or "_It vanished into thin air_," or "_It's gone to pick up a new....guest...of the Mansion..._" [all spoken with sinister smirk and tone, of course].  She could have said, "_Things have a way of disappearing around here in the middle of the night, never to be seen again...muahahahahahaha..._"  Any of those replies - while corny - would have been better than "It ran away."  Odd.
> 
> *See, I knew you would understand.  I was thinking along the lines of the spirits taking it out for a joy ride.  There we go...thinking the same thing again.  *
> 
> It did make me think of how cute it is when the CM's have to keep the magic alive in their answers to questions (such as your experience when Snow White broke down).  They probably have their usual banter or scripts they follow for certain scenarios, and then every now and then a guest throws them a curve ball and the CM's have to think on their feet.
> 
> *Yes, you would think that with something as obvious as the missing hearse, they would have a pre-planned answer.  You gotta know people are going to notice and ask about it.*
> 
> I recall eating at Goofy's Kitchen once, and I was telling the server how great the orange juice was (sometimes it's better than other times, but on that occasion it was wonderful).  I said, "Wow!  This tastes so fresh!"  Jokingly, I added in, "What magic ingredient are you guys putting into it back there in the kitchen that makes it taste so good?"
> 
> The CM said with a shrug, "I don't know...nothing really...I guess that Donald is back there, squeezing the oranges himself."
> 
> At the time, my friends and I giggled because it was a cute answer.  Then, later I thought, "Wait...Donald was back there squeezing the oranges?  Is Donald working in the kitchen?  Shouldn't it be Goofy who is handling juice duty since he is the chef?  Or did the server say that because Donald Duck Orange Juice is sold in grocery stores?"
> 
> (What was actually hilarious was the fact that I was trying to make sense of what the server said and apply some sort of logic and reason to the notion of Donald squeezing oranges in the kitchen!!!)
> 
> Oh, that's funny!





mvf-m11c said:


> Very nice photos of your TR deej. I like the front cabin monorail pics.



Thanks Bret!  So glad to see you are still around.  I haven't made it over to your President's Day Weekend portion of your TR yet, but I will.  I've been wondering if the walls are still up on Main Street.  I'm sure your pictures will answer my question. 



tksbaskets said:


> I have been there for the 'ride gone bad' sound   Glad we're going on Indy soon!
> 
> Here is a little hijack to show my calendar and hopefully get you excited about yours soon to arrive.  The colors are much better but with my flash there was too much glare...
> 
> Lamp post shot taken because DeeJ gave me the idea:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calendar page:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TK



I love it!!!  Thanks so much for posting these.  It brought a huge smile to my face.   I loved seeing something a bit different on that lamppost.  It won't be long now.  I got the email on Monday saying it would ship soon.



Sherry E said:


> I love those pages, TK!  And you know, now that I've seen yours it makes me annoyed with myself that I did 2 separate calendars and yet did not add photos into the actual date boxes like you did.  I was in too much of a hurry or getting too impatient, and I didn't bother with adding photos to the individual reminder slots.  I should have.
> 
> But it's too late to get a 3rd free calendar, so oh well...I missed out.  But that IS another advantage Snapfish has with their calendars that other places do not offer.



I did our immediate family members' birthdays.  Believe it or not I still had some pics I wanted to use after all my collage-y-ness.  So...I looked up when certain rides opened, and put the pictures on those dates.  I didn't do a ton, but it will be kind of fun to see.  Boy, there were a lot of July 17th things. 



tksbaskets said:


> I love the reminders on the dates.  It really does entice me to make a calendar for my sibs and their families that includes birthdays, anniversaries, etc.
> 
> Did you notice YOUR post on DeeJ's thread was behind my calendar?



That is a great gift idea.  Something that will last.  And I have to say that I noticed Sherry's post in the background!


----------



## mvf-m11c

deejdigsdis said:


> Thanks Bret!  So glad to see you are still around.  I haven't made it over to your President's Day Weekend portion of your TR yet, but I will.  I've been wondering if the walls are still up on Main Street.  I'm sure your pictures will answer my question.



I have been following your TR for awhile. I been meaning to ask you this question. What was the DLR filming right in front of SB castle if you know anything bout it? The walls were down when I was there that weekend and it was a good thing since it would be really bad to have them up during a busy President's Day Weekend.

Keep up with your TR.


----------



## deejdigsdis

mvf-m11c said:


> I have been following your TR for awhile. I been meaning to ask you this question. What was the DLR filming right in front of SB castle if you know anything bout it? The walls were down when I was there that weekend and it was a good thing since it would be really bad to have them up during a busy President's Day Weekend.
> 
> Keep up with your TR.



I never did go back to see what they were filming.  They were setting things up as we headed through the castle into Fantasyland.  My sister and my son really wanted to get to Peter Pan before the line got too long.  I planned on going back later to see what they were filming but I forgot.  When we were done in Fantasyland we never did walk back through the castle.  I really wish I would have remembered to check it out.

I'm glad the Main Street walls were down for your latest trip.  I was having fun yesterday helping my sister-in-law make plans for her first trip to DLR coming up next week.  Her husband has been to DL (years ago) but this will be the first time for her and the kids.  I'm glad the walls are gone so they can get the full effect of how beautiful Main Street is. 

I'll be back soon with another update!


----------



## mvf-m11c

deejdigsdis said:


> I never did go back to see what they were filming.  They were setting things up as we headed through the castle into Fantasyland.  My sister and my son really wanted to get to Peter Pan before the line got too long.  I planned on going back later to see what they were filming but I forgot.  When we were done in Fantasyland we never did walk back through the castle.  I really wish I would have remembered to check it out.
> 
> I'm glad the Main Street walls were down for your latest trip.  I was having fun yesterday helping my sister-in-law make plans for her first trip to DLR coming up next week.  Her husband has been to DL (years ago) but this will be the first time for her and the kids.  I'm glad the walls are gone so they can get the full effect of how beautiful Main Street is.
> 
> I'll be back soon with another update!



Those filming are very rare to see at the DLR. It is always neat to see something out of the ordinary at the DLR.

I was happy that they were down since I have videotaped RDCT from the Hub on Sunday night. The streets looks very nice and clean. It needed it so badly since there were some cracks and the color looks ugly. At least everything is down and your SIL will have a good time at the DLR.


----------



## deejdigsdis

I forgot to mention an interesting thing from our round trip on the Monorail.  My sister saw a bunch of Splash Mountain logs lined up on the ground outside some warehouse-looking area.  I didn't notice them.  I was too busy focusing on the other side, trying to catch glimpses of what was going on behind the walls where the CALIFORNIA letters used to be.  She took a picture with her phone so I could see, just in case I missed it.  Interesting sight!

So...after Haunted Mansion we headed toward Cafe Orleans for lunch.  We stopped off at the restroom on our way over.  I always told Chief where to meet us outside the restroom, because he was ALWAYS out before we were.  This time I told him to meet us by this mask.






It's no secret that I'm scared of clowns.  These kind of masks are right up there in scariness for me.  But something about this one seemed kind of pretty (did I really just say that?) in its own way.  Nothing I'd want hanging in my house, though...

We checked into Cafe Orleans.  It was busy, but we were seated within 3 minutes.






Views from our table:





















It took quite a while for our food to be served.  We were starting to get a bit worried about making it over to Aladdin in time.  

My sister has good memories of the gumbo from our Blue Bayou lunch last fall, so she was looking forward to eating it again.






I thought the green onion looked kind of like a squished Mickey Head!











Apparently 75 degrees is a little chilly for my sister!






But she wasn't too cold to take Chief's menu and do ALL the word finds, puzzles, etc. 






Chief ordered the Caesar Salad with Blackened Chicken.  He's a huge Caesar Salad fan and he loved it.






I ordered Pommes Frites and French Onion Soup.











The fries would have been a lot better if they were super hot.  I don't care for lukewarm fries.  The soup, on the other hand, was soooooooo good.  Mmmm Mmmm.  Chief gave me the bread that came with his meal, so I dipped that in as well.  Delish!

We were all stuffed.  The last thing we felt like doing was making a mad dash over to DCA for the 2:20 Aladdin show.  But we did it anyway.  It was our only chance to see it, and I really wanted Chief to see it.  We missed it when we took all the kids in Nov. 2009.  We had it in our plan, but then the opportunity came up for me and Chief to be in the Tiana's Showboat Jubilee show on the Mark Twain.  That seemed like a once in a lifetime deal to me, so we skipped Aladdin for our debut performance at Disneyland.   So glad we did, too.  It was a blast!

Off we go toward DCA, and who should we run into for the second time?  That family that used to live in our neighborhood 5 years ago!  So funny to see them 2 days in a row.

As we walk toward the theater Chief asked, "So what is this we're going to?"  Apparently he thought it was an Aladdin puppet show.    "No...I don't do puppets.  They creep me out."  He was still a little reluctant.  It just didn't sound as exciting as going on rides.  We settled into our seats with about 5 minutes before showtime.  It felt so good to sit down after walking briskly on a full stomach.

No pictures of the show, as I don't seem to be able to capture any good shots.  But -- Chief LOVED it!  I kept looking over at him and he was laughing and smiling a lot.  He especially loved the part where Aladdin "jumps" -- just as I knew he would.  When my husband and I saw the show for the first time last spring (kid-less trip) and Aladdin "jumped" I remember thinking to myself, "Oh, the boys would think that was so cool.  Wish they were here..."  

Moving on...I finally got a picture of one of the cutest restrooms ever.  I love this upside down tissue box!






Chief wanted to do a quick ride on Screamin' while were were in DCA, because once we headed back to Disneyland we planned to stay put for the rest of the day/night.  Gotta end the trip in Disneyland.  We went over and I wasn't feeling up to riding, so I sent him through the Single Rider line.  I've never done Single Rider on this ride so I just told him to "Hop in line behind those 2 kids and follow them..."  I was paying attention to the Standby Line, just out of curiosity.  Chief got on the roller coaster right before the Standby Line group got on.  (People who got in the Standby Line right as he got in the Single Rider Line.)  No pictures this time since I recorded his ride.

Making our way out of DCA...






A picture of Oswald the Rabbit for the boys at home.






I took several pictures of this sign.  This is the one with the least amount of excavator showing.    If that's what it was, that is.






Looks like a good stopping point.


----------



## tksbaskets

A good stopping spot??  I want more! 

Now I want some French onion soup!  YUMMMo~  Where is the tisssue box rest room?  I can't believe we never noticed it.  I'm quite jelous of your seeing Aladin.  You know if had technical difficulties on our last trip and I went in October on the one day it wasn't showing.

Looking forward to more! 

TK


----------



## deejdigsdis

mvf-m11c said:


> Those filming are very rare to see at the DLR. It is always neat to see something out of the ordinary at the DLR.
> 
> I was happy that they were down since I have videotaped RDCT from the Hub on Sunday night. The streets looks very nice and clean. It needed it so badly since there were some cracks and the color looks ugly. At least everything is down and your SIL will have a good time at the DLR.



I agree.  It's nice to see something out of the ordinary like a bit of filming.  When we took our kids in Nov. 2009, there was some filming going on in Town Square.  Mickey was wearing his Christmas sweater and there was an actor with him.  I didn't recognize him, but I took a picture of him.  I found out later it was a guy from an ABC Family show.

I bet the streets look nice with the fresh pavement!



tksbaskets said:


> A good stopping spot??  I want more!
> 
> Now I want some French onion soup!  YUMMMo~  Where is the tisssue box rest room?  I can't believe we never noticed it.  I'm quite jelous of your seeing Aladin.  You know if had technical difficulties on our last trip and I went in October on the one day it wasn't showing.
> 
> Looking forward to more!
> 
> TK



I want some French Onion soup tonight too!  I will be settling for pork chops baked in cream of mushroom soup. 

The tissue box restroom is in A Bug's Land.  So cute!


----------



## tksbaskets

deejdigsdis said:


> I agree.  It's nice to see something out of the ordinary like a bit of filming.  When we took our kids in Nov. 2009, there was some filming going on in Town Square.  Mickey was wearing his Christmas sweater and there was an actor with him.  I didn't recognize him, but I took a picture of him.  I found out later it was a guy from an ABC Family show.
> 
> I bet the streets look nice with the fresh pavement!
> 
> 
> 
> I want some French Onion soup tonight too!  I will be settling for pork chops baked in cream of mushroom soup.
> 
> The tissue box restroom is in A Bug's Land.  So cute!



That explains why  we've never seen it.  We've only stepped inside Bug's Land once when we got lost. 

Pork chops sound yummy!


----------



## mvf-m11c

deejdigsdis said:


> I agree.  It's nice to see something out of the ordinary like a bit of filming.  When we took our kids in Nov. 2009, there was some filming going on in Town Square.  Mickey was wearing his Christmas sweater and there was an actor with him.  I didn't recognize him, but I took a picture of him.  I found out later it was a guy from an ABC Family show.
> 
> I bet the streets look nice with the fresh pavement!



That must have been neat to see an actor filming at DL.

The streets look really good in Town Square and the Hub.


----------



## deejdigsdis

tksbaskets said:


> That explains why  we've never seen it.  We've only stepped inside Bug's Land once when we got lost.
> 
> Pork chops sound yummy!



  Stepping into Bug's Land when you got lost!   Yes, I can't quite  see Grumpy and Donald rushing to ride anything there.  

PS - still waiting for my calendar to arrive...



mvf-m11c said:


> That must have been neat to see an actor filming at DL.



It was neat...too bad I didn't know who he was.


----------



## Sherry E

tksbaskets said:


> I love the reminders on the dates.  It really does entice me to make a calendar for my sibs and their families that includes birthdays, anniversaries, etc.
> 
> Did you notice YOUR post on DeeJ's thread was behind my calendar?



TK - Yes!  I did notice my post was right there!  That was something that I noticed right away because  saw the blue Moderator thingy on the side.

It's so interesting to see the little (and not so little) differences in the holiday decor at WDW vs. what's in DLR.  Just the lamppost alone is unusual and specific to WDW.  We don't have those specific Mickey wreath-ish things on the posts at DLR like the one in your photo from WDW.  And the Mickey-shaped ones we did have at DLR in the past - which were different from the WDW ones - are now few and far between.  They have a few of them hanging over Main Street from the garland during Christmas time, but they are gone from the lampposts in both ToonTown and on Main Street.



deejdigsdis said:


> I did our immediate family members' birthdays.  Believe it or not I still had some pics I wanted to use after all my collage-y-ness.  So...I looked up when certain rides opened, and put the pictures on those dates.  I didn't do a ton, but it will be kind of fun to see.  Boy, there were a lot of July 17th things.
> 
> That is a great gift idea.  Something that will last.  And I have to say that I noticed Sherry's post in the background!



If you haven't gotten your calendar yet, deej, it will surely arrive by Monday.  My hat's off to you for coming up with clever ways to use additional photos.  You could have easily just stuck in photos of your family on their respective birthdates and left it alone.  I didn't even do THAT much.  I should have at least stuck in some people's faces where their birthdates were.  

But you actually took the time to look up when some of the rides opened and chose those dates to post photos of those rides.  That's clever!!!

I think both you and TK have outdone me on the calendars!  I haven't seen yours yet, but you get major points just for looking up when rides opened!!




deejdigsdis said:


> So...after Haunted Mansion we headed toward Cafe Orleans for lunch.  We stopped off at the restroom on our way over.  I always told Chief where to meet us outside the restroom, because he was ALWAYS out before we were.  This time I told him to meet us by this mask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's no secret that I'm scared of clowns.  These kind of masks are right up there in scariness for me.  But something about this one seemed kind of pretty (did I really just say that?) in its own way.  Nothing I'd want hanging in my house, though...
> 
> Views from our table:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moving on...I finally got a picture of one of the cutest restrooms ever.  I love this upside down tissue box!




You mean to tell me that the New Orleans Square masks (first photo in this last bunch) were still up?  I thought they had only been brought out for the holiday season!  I didn't know they were supposed to be there all the time!  

Or....maybe DLR just decided to keep them up after New Year's and through Mardi Gras?  Or are the masks there year-round?  I think the masks are beautiful in general (although creepy in that Mardi Gras creepy mask way), but I kind of like the idea of them being put up for the holidays and not being there all the time.  I would like them to be a bit more exclusive.

Having them up for months on end makes about as much sense as the hearse "running away."

I love the contrast of the vibrant colors of the flowers in NOS!  Very pretty!

I love A Bug's Land and all the oversized things.  It gets a reputation as only being for kids, but if you're a fan of Disney details, that is one of the best places to go.  I love the giant popsicle stick benches and the other giant things, like the tissue box restroom.  There are some very creative sight gags there and it's a shame people miss them!


----------



## deejdigsdis

Sherry E said:


> If you haven't gotten your calendar yet, deej, it will surely arrive by Monday.  My hat's off to you for coming up with clever ways to use additional photos.  You could have easily just stuck in photos of your family on their respective birthdates and left it alone.  I didn't even do THAT much.  I should have at least stuck in some people's faces where their birthdates were.
> 
> But you actually took the time to look up when some of the rides opened and chose those dates to post photos of those rides.  That's clever!!!
> 
> I think both you and TK have outdone me on the calendars!  I haven't seen yours yet, but you get major points just for looking up when rides opened!!
> 
> You mean to tell me that the New Orleans Square masks (first photo in this last bunch) were still up?  I thought they had only been brought out for the holiday season!  I didn't know they were supposed to be there all the time!
> 
> Or....maybe DLR just decided to keep them up after New Year's and through Mardi Gras?  Or are the masks there year-round?  I think the masks are beautiful in general (although creepy in that Mardi Gras creepy mask way), but I kind of like the idea of them being put up for the holidays and not being there all the time.  I would like them to be a bit more exclusive.
> 
> Having them up for months on end makes about as much sense as the hearse "running away."



I'm thinking the calendar should be here by Monday, too.  I will post pictures of it as soon as I'm done with this episode of my TR.  Not much left to report on.  

As far as the masks go...I was thinking they were left up for the Mardi Gras-themed Family Fun Weekends.  

Off to do another TR update!


----------



## Sherry E

Have you seen this latest blog?

http://www.disunplugged.com/2011/03/05/a-taste-of-spring-comes-from-flowers-at-disneyland/

It's got your name written all over it (except for that it was written by YellowMickeyPonchos/Nancy!)!!


----------



## deejdigsdis

So...we just said our final goodbyes to DCA and headed across the Esplanade for our final entrance into Disneyland this trip.
















This was kind of a funny sight.  As we walked through the tunnel into Disneyland, here comes Goofy walking through the tunnel the opposite direction.  The funny part was that no one else seemed to notice.  Well, they probably noticed.  It was just weird that no one seemed to acknowledge him.






We were just starting to head down Main Street when I caught a glimpse of a yummy-looking chocolate candy stuck in the trolley tracks.  It brought back a memory from my last trip.  I was sitting on the curb on Main Street sharing a tray of fudge with my mom and sisters.  I dropped a piece on the street.  I planned on picking it up and throwing it away, but my older sister reached it before I did and plopped it in her mouth!  The rest of us thought it was gross, but we had a good laugh over it.  So - I thought of my sister when I saw this candy stuck in the tracks.  I stopped abruptly (after making sure no one was behind me, of course), bent down and took a picture.  






A couple stopped, leaned over, and asked me what was so interesting down there.  I briefly told them the story, and said I was taking the picture for my sister who had eaten the fudge off the street.  My younger sister quickly chimed in to inform them that it was a different sister and not her.   After all was said and done, the man said, "Uh...thanks for sharing that with us."  The lady laughed and thought it was a great story -- I remember her using the word "cute."  

We continued walking down Main Street.  Destination:  Gibson Girl Ice Cream Parlor.  Once again I had put off my quest for enjoying ice cream in Disneyland 'til practically the last moment.  It had been more than 15 years since I sat on Main Street with ice cream and people-watched.  It was time to break the streak.  I had good intentions during my first 3 trips of the last 15 months...but EVERY TIME the ice cream enjoyment was put off for too long and it never happened.  I had gotten a text from my husband earlier in the day.  "Have you had your ice cream yet?"  When I replied "Not yet" I could almost see his head shaking in a "when will you ever learn?" sort of way.  






When we got in that always-long line, Chief very seriously asked, "Where's the sign that tells you how long the wait will be?"  I'm with him...they really should have a sign.    We waited for 20 minutes, definitely one of our longest waits this trip.  






Decisions, decisions.  Should I go with a Chocolate Chip Cookie Hot Fudge Sundae or a Double Scoop in a Chocolate-Dipped Cone?  I went back and forth during that 20 minute wait.  A Double Scoop Cone won out in the end.  One scoop Chocolate, once scoop Nestle Toll House Cookie Swirl.  Pure deliciousness!  We rushed outside and found a spot along the Main Street curb.  I needed to get a picture before the ice cream melted anymore than it had during that first minute.  Good grief, it was melting fast!  I thought about Sherry and her Peppermint Cone of Death.  Mine was melting plenty fast at 5pm on a day not nearly as warm as the day she had.  Crazy!  






Our ice cream must have looked really good.  A couple of people stopped and asked where we got it.  Chief got a double scoop cone as well.  Mint Chocolate Chip and Nestle Toll House Cookie Swirl.






I can't remember what my sister got.  It was getting chilly by this time.  I was wishing we had gotten our jackets before the ice cream.  But the important thing was...Mission Accomplished!  I finally had my eating-ice-cream-while-people-watching-on-Main-Street moment after a 15 year drought! 

The high of that moment was soon replaced with the low of another moment.  I realized it was probably too late to get Chief over to the island.  We headed over in that direction and my thoughts were confirmed.  The island was indeed closed.  I felt horrible.  This trip was supposed to be more about what _he_ wanted to do.  I apologized and asked him if he wanted to go back to DCA for another ride on Screamin' -- his favorite.  He said no, that he'd rather finish the day out in Disneyland.  The sadness that comes along with the realization that your Disneyland trip will soon be coming to a close was settling in.  Chief actually said, "I'm sad that it's almost over."  

So.  Exploring the island was no longer an option.  My sister had headed over to the Mark Twain when we headed toward the island, so we decided to try to catch her.  We made it in time for the second to the last sail of the day.


----------



## Sherry E

deejdigsdis said:


> So...we just said our final goodbyes to DCA and headed across the Esplanade for our final entrance into Disneyland this trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was kind of a funny sight.  As we walked through the tunnel into Disneyland, here comes Goofy walking through the tunnel the opposite direction.  The funny part was that no one else seemed to notice.  Well, they probably noticed.  It was just weird that no one seemed to acknowledge him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were just starting to head down Main Street when I caught a glimpse of a yummy-looking chocolate candy stuck in the trolley tracks.  It brought back a memory from my last trip.  I was sitting on the curb on Main Street sharing a tray of fudge with my mom and sisters.  I dropped a piece on the street.  I planned on picking it up and throwing it away, but my older sister reached it before I did and plopped it in her mouth!  The rest of us thought it was gross, but we had a good laugh over it.  So - I thought of my sister when I saw this candy stuck in the tracks.  I stopped abruptly (after making sure no one was behind me, of course), bent down and took a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple stopped, leaned over, and asked me what was so interesting down there.  I briefly told them the story, and said I was taking the picture for my sister who had eaten the fudge off the street.  My younger sister quickly chimed in to inform them that it was a different sister and not her.   After all was said and done, the man said, "Uh...thanks for sharing that with us."  The lady laughed and thought it was a great story -- I remember her using the word "cute."
> 
> We continued walking down Main Street.  Destination:  Gibson Girl Ice Cream Parlor.  Once again I had put off my quest for enjoying ice cream in Disneyland 'til practically the last moment.  It had been more than 15 years since I sat on Main Street with ice cream and people-watched.  It was time to break the streak.  I had good intentions during my first 3 trips of the last 15 months...but EVERY TIME the ice cream enjoyment was put off for too long and it never happened.  I had gotten a text from my husband earlier in the day.  "Have you had your ice cream yet?"  When I replied "Not yet" I could almost see his head shaking in a "when will you ever learn?" sort of way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When we got in that always-long line, Chief very seriously asked, "Where's the sign that tells you how long the wait will be?"  I'm with him...they really should have a sign.    We waited for 20 minutes, definitely one of our longest waits this trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decisions, decisions.  Should I go with a Chocolate Chip Cookie Hot Fudge Sundae or a Double Scoop in a Chocolate-Dipped Cone?  I went back and forth during that 20 minute wait.  A Double Scoop Cone won out in the end.  One scoop Chocolate, once scoop Nestle Toll House Cookie Swirl.  Pure deliciousness!  We rushed outside and found a spot along the Main Street curb.  I needed to get a picture before the ice cream melted anymore than it had during that first minute.  Good grief, it was melting fast!  I thought about Sherry and her Peppermint Cone of Death.  Mine was melting plenty fast at 5pm on a day not nearly as warm as the day she had.  Crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our ice cream must have looked really good.  A couple of people stopped and asked where we got it.  Chief got a double scoop cone as well.  Mint Chocolate Chip and Nestle Toll House Cookie Swirl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remember what my sister got.  It was getting chilly by this time.  I was wishing we had gotten our jackets before the ice cream.  But the important thing was...Mission Accomplished!  I finally had my eating-ice-cream-while-people-watching-on-Main-Street moment after a 15 year drought!
> 
> The high of that moment was soon replaced with the low of another moment.  I realized it was probably too late to get Chief over to the island.  We headed over in that direction and my thoughts were confirmed.  The island was indeed closed.  I felt horrible.  This trip was supposed to be more about what _he_ wanted to do.  I apologized and asked him if he wanted to go back to DCA for another ride on Screamin' -- his favorite.  He said no, that he'd rather finish the day out in Disneyland.  The sadness that comes along with the realization that your Disneyland trip will soon be coming to a close was settling in.  Chief actually said, "I'm sad that it's almost over."
> 
> So.  Exploring the island was no longer an option.  My sister had headed over to the Mark Twain when we headed toward the island, so we decided to try to catch her.  We made it in time for the second to the last sail of the day.



Well, at least you didn't have the same experience I had with my Peppermint Cone of Death!  Your photo of the ice cream is actually a good, clear shot, whereas my photo was blurry (after all the chaos that Cone of Death put me through)!  And I was so traumatized after that debacle, I was not about to try getting a second photo!!  I would surely end up on the ground with a broken camera and a spilled trash can at that point.

But you are right - that ice cream starts to melt instantly!  Something in that Disneyland air hits the ice cream right away and starts breaking it down.  And that is way too expensive of an ice cream cone - and way too long of a line to stand in to get it - to let it end up in a puddle.  So you basically need to photograph it and scarf it down as soon as you step out of Gibson Girl.  By the time I could have found an available bench to sit on, the ice cream would have been liquid.

How odd that no one paid Goofy any attention in the tunnel!  Maybe people have gotten tired of Goofy?  When he was standing around in the Disneyland Hotel lobby during my trip, he was totally alone and no one cared.  Goofy needs love too!  I don't think anyone realized how lucky it is to get a major character all by himself, with no people anywhere to be seen.  It was like no one even saw him.

The sky is so blue in your pictures!  What a nice day!


----------



## deejdigsdis

Sherry E said:


> Well, at least you didn't have the same experience I had with my Peppermint Cone of Death!  Your photo of the ice cream is actually a good, clear shot, whereas my photo was blurry (after all the chaos that Cone of Death put me through)!  And I was so traumatized after that debacle, I was not about to try getting a second photo!!  I would surely end up on the ground with a broken camera and a spilled trash can at that point.
> 
> But you are right - that ice cream starts to melt instantly!  Something in that Disneyland air hits the ice cream right away and starts breaking it down.  And that is way too expensive of an ice cream cone - and way too long of a line to stand in to get it - to let it end up in a puddle.  So you basically need to photograph it and scarf it down as soon as you step out of Gibson Girl.  By the time I could have found an available bench to sit on, the ice cream would have been liquid.
> 
> How odd that no one paid Goofy any attention in the tunnel!  Maybe people have gotten tired of Goofy?  When he was standing around in the Disneyland Hotel lobby during my trip, he was totally alone and no one cared.  Goofy needs love too!  I don't think anyone realized how lucky it is to get a major character all by himself, with no people anywhere to be seen.  It was like no one even saw him.
> 
> The sky is so blue in your pictures!  What a nice day!



First, thanks for the link to the blog post about the flowers.  I think I like the tulips the best.  Those ones around the Partners Statue are so beautiful!  My sister-in-law and her family will be in Disneyland for the very first time next week.  I may just have to request that she take a picture of those tulips for me.  It's the least she could do after I spent a lot of time last week schooling her in the ways of FastPass, Jedi Training Academy, Magic Mornings, etc.   It was a lot of fun, actually.  Made me feel like I was going to be taking a trip soon.  They are staying at Pioneer Pier.  ()  I've never been there, but it seems like I've read about a short-cut to get to the parks.  Is it something you can tell me about, and I can pass it along, or am I thinking of a different hotel?

That is so weird about the ice cream melting so fast.  It wouldn't seem like such a mystery to me if it was a hot day.  Crazy.

Goofy is such a fun character.  I don't know what was up with people not giving him the time of day!

Yes, the sky was blue!  No editing there.  We had the perfect weather.  I'm a low to mid 70s kind of girl.  I like to be comfortable in jeans and a short-sleeved shirt.

Just checked the shipping status on my calendar.  I should have it by the end of the day on Monday.


----------



## Sherry E

deejdigsdis said:


> First, thanks for the link to the blog post about the flowers.  I think I like the tulips the best.  Those ones around the Partners Statue are so beautiful!  My sister-in-law and her family will be in Disneyland for the very first time next week.  I may just have to request that she take a picture of those tulips for me.  It's the least she could do after I spent a lot of time last week schooling her in the ways of FastPass, Jedi Training Academy, Magic Mornings, etc.   It was a lot of fun, actually.  Made me feel like I was going to be taking a trip soon.  They are staying at Pioneer Pier.  ()  I've never been there, but it seems like I've read about a short-cut to get to the parks.  Is it something you can tell me about, and I can pass it along, or am I thinking of a different hotel?
> 
> That is so weird about the ice cream melting so fast.  It wouldn't seem like such a mystery to me if it was a hot day.  Crazy.
> 
> Goofy is such a fun character.  I don't know what was up with people not giving him the time of day!
> 
> Yes, the sky was blue!  No editing there.  We had the perfect weather.  I'm a low to mid 70s kind of girl.  I like to be comfortable in jeans and a short-sleeved shirt.
> 
> Just checked the shipping status on my calendar.  I should have it by the end of the day on Monday.



Yay for the calendar arriving!  Remember, it will be in a flat sort of box.  The UPS guy will leave it without a signature.  I don't know if you have the sort of UPS guy who will knock and give you your package or if he will just leave it for you to find, but just in case they don't knock, keep checking outside your door.

Yes, it's Pioneer Pier that has the famous "short cut" we all speak of!  Well, actually, it's called the short cut because it's seemingly a bit shorter of a walk and less circuitous than following the signs on the actual hotel property that direct you to the parks.  I've followed the signs on the property before, and it does, for some reason, feel like you are walking to New York rather than walking to the gates of the parks.  It just seems too long.  Taking the "short cut" not only guides you along a more interesting path (which is directly through the Grand Californian, which is something most people enjoy seeing), but it seems like it is a more purposeful, less meandering walk than the path the hotel grounds people would like you to take!

PPH and GCH are right across the street from each other, and down a few feet.  When they've used the short cut the first time, they will have no trouble doing it again and again!

I'll try to explain the short cut in the simplest way:

Go out the front entrance of the PPH (near the Surfer Goofy statue), which is where the valet parking is.  Veer to the left and head down the sidewalk (along Disneyland Drive) to the crosswalk (it's just a short jaunt from the PPH entrance).  Cross over to the opposite side of the street where the Grand Californian is.  Follow the footpath through the fir trees to the front entrance of the GCH.  Enter through gorgeous sliding doors.  Cut straight through the huge GCH lobby and follow the GCH signs to Downtown Disney (or to California Adventure, if that's where they want to go).

If you choose the DTD path from the GCH, you will exit into DTD by Studio 365.  Then veer to the right and onward to the Disneyland gates.

To get back to the PPH, follow DTD to Studio 365, turn left into the GCH property, veer right and follow the signs to the huge lobby.  Cut through GCH lobby and out gorgeous sliding doors into valet parking area.  Veer left, head down footpath and to crosswalk.  Cross the street to PPH!

Hopefully that all made sense.  It's really easy - and much more interesting and pleasant than the long walk they'd be taking if they followed the signs on the property.


After my call to Special Activities at DLR today and discovering that I won't have to put any deposit money down up front for a PPH room, I think I might just pick some dates for a holiday trip and book right away.  I can always alter the dates later IF I need to for some reason.  Why wait, if I don't need to put down a deposit?  Might as well snap up the room at the great rate and then pay for it all when I check in.  So, I, too, will be back at the Pioneer Pier (I have to throw in the obligatory  lest anyone think that there really is a hotel called Pioneer Pier at DLR!!) and taking the short cut again by the end of the year.  I may be in horrible pain again, but the extra walking is always good for burning off those Peppermint Cones of Death!!

I like low 70's too.  It was in the low to mid-70's today, in fact.  It's been in the 50's for a while, which I like as well.  But the neighborhood flowers (which I like to snap photos of when I am out walking around) seem to bloom faster and are much prettier and more colorful when the weather warms up just a tad.  I don't like it once it gets to the 80's and above, but the 70's are okay!

I really liked the blog that Nancy did about the DLR flora.  There were some things in there that I hadn't seen before.  The tulips are quite lovely.  I was also wondering where the radicchio was that I apparently overlooked!


----------



## deejdigsdis

Sherry E said:


> Yay for the calendar arriving!  Remember, it will be an a flat sort of box.  The UPS guy will leave it without a signature.  I don't know if you have the sort of UPS guy who will knock and give you your package or if he will just leave it for you to find, but just in case they don't knock, keep checking outside your door.
> 
> Yes, it's Pioneer Pier that has the famous "short cut" we all speak of!  Well, actually, it's called the short cut because it's seemingly a bit shorter of a walk and less circuitous than following the signs on the actual hotel property that direct you to the parks.  I've followed the signs on the property before, and it does, for some reason, feel like you are walking to New York rather than walking to the gates of the parks.  It just seems too long.  Taking the "short cut" not only guides you along a more interesting path (which is directly through the Grand Californian, which is something most people enjoy seeing), but it seems like it is a more purposeful, less meandering walk than the path the hotel grounds people would like you to take!
> 
> PPH and GCH are right across the street from each other, and down a few feet.  When they've used the short cut the first time, they will have no trouble doing it again and again!
> 
> I'll try to explain the short cut in the simplest way:
> 
> Go out the front entrance of the PPH (near the Surfer Goofy statue), which is where the valet parking is.  Veer to the left and head down the sidewalk (along Disneyland Drive) to the crosswalk (it's just a short jaunt from the PPH entrance).  Cross over to the opposite side of the street where the Grand Californian is.  Follow the footpath through the fir trees to the front entrance of the GCH.  Enter through gorgeous sliding doors.  Cut straight through the huge GCH lobby and follow the GCH signs to Downtown Disney (or to California Adventure, if that's where they want to go).
> 
> If you choose the DTD path from the GCH, you will exit into DTD by Studio 365.  Then veer to the right and onward to the Disneyland gates.
> 
> To get back to the PPH, follow DTD to Studio 365, turn left into the GCH property, veer right and follow the signs to the huge lobby.  Cut through GCH lobby and out gorgeous sliding doors into valet parking area.  Veer left, head down footpath and to crosswalk.  Cross the street to PPH!
> 
> Hopefully that all made sense.  It's really easy - and much more interesting and pleasant than the long walk they'd be taking if they followed the signs on the property.
> 
> 
> After my call to Special Activities at DLR today and discovering that I won't have to put any deposit money down up front for a PPH room, I think I might just pick some dates for a holiday trip and book right away.  I can always alter the dates later IF I need to for some reason.  Why wait, if I don't need to put down a deposit?  Might as well snap up the room at the great rate and then pay for it all when I check in.  So, I, too, will be back at the Pioneer Pier (I have to throw in the obligatory  lest anyone think that there really is a hotel called Pioneer Pier at DLR!!) and taking the short cut again by the end of the year.  I may be in horrible pain again, but the extra walking is always good for burning off those Peppermint Cones of Death!!
> 
> I like low 70's too.  It was in the low to mid-70's today, in fact.  It's been in the 50's for a while, which I like as well.  But the neighborhood flowers (which I like to snap photos of when I am out walking around) seem to bloom faster and are much prettier and more colorful when the weather warms up just a tad.  I don't like it once it gets to the 80's and above, but the 70's are okay!
> 
> I really liked the blog that Nancy did about the DLR flora.  There were some things in there that I hadn't seen before.  The tulips are quite lovely.  I was also wondering where the radicchio was that I apparently overlooked!



Thanks so much for describing the "short cut" to me.  I knew you would be very specific and very clear in your explanation.  I felt like I could see it all very clearly in my mind and I've never even been there!   I copied and pasted your response and emailed it to them.  They thought it was an awesome tip.

Wow, that's great that you don't need to put down a deposit!  I think time is flying by this year.  Trip time will be here before you know it!  Keep us posted.

Another (short) TR segment coming right up...


----------



## deejdigsdis

This episode of the ol' TR is really winding down...

We had just boarded the Mark Twain.  I love riding it at dusk.  I love seeing the park all lit up for the night.  I took a couple of pics, but then Chief wanted to be in charge of the camera.  I asked him to be sure and take some pics of the Splash Mountain area.

Pictures from our journey:




































Tarps around the Hungry Bear restaurant:











Time to upload more pics to Photobucket.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Soooo close to wrapping this thing up...

OK, so we got off the Mark Twain and headed over to Indy to use our FPs.  10 minute wait.  Chief wanted a picture of this:






I still have my decoding card that I was given the very first time I stood in line for Indy back in 1996.  (An ever-so-long-line, that's for sure.)  The decoding card was a nice way to occupy our time during the hours-long wait.  Anyway, I had mentioned to Chief that I still have my old card, so he wanted a picture of the wall so he could decode it later at home.

Up next...Matterhorn.  You might recall that we had stood in line for this ride earlier in the day.  And it broke down.  And we had to get out of line.  We were really hoping things would pan out this time, as it was our last chance to ride this trip.  So we were in line...all was well...we were directed to the Fantasyland side (we were excited about that as we had already ridden the Tomorrowland side on Day 1)...we were assigned to Rows 1 and 2...WHEW!  We made it.  Or so we thought.  Something went awry with the Fantasyland side of the track.  The good news is that we didn't have to get out of line.  I have to say that the CMs did an excellent job of shuffling the people waiting in line on the Fantasyland side back over to the Tomorrowland side in a very fair, smooth, and non-chaotic way.  Plus, it was a bonus that we still ended up with Rows 1 and 2!

Just had to get pictures of the bobsleds in case I never see them again:











Oh, and a light picture.






My sister wanted to do Small World one last time, so that was next.  2 minute wait.
















Next up was dinner at Rancho del Zocalo.  I liked the food better when it was La Casa Mexicana, but I still love the nighttime atmosphere.  We always like to sit right by BTMRR and watch the trains come in.  Love hearing that whistle blow as it rounds the tracks, too.

My food.  That white cheese doesn't even look like something edible.






Time for one of my must-dos this trip.  Remember...Dreams Come True Fireworks.  I had never seen this show, and I had heard it was the best.  I usually try to lower my expectations when I hear something is "the best" so I am not disappointed.  Somehow, I knew this was going to be good, though, so I let my expectations fall where they may.   They were pretty high.  We walked over toward The Hub.  Of course those crazy walls take out some of the space that would normally be occupied by people.  But it was OK.  I think we waited about 10 or 15 minutes 'til showtime.  I didn't take any pictures.  I filmed a bit here and there, but mostly I just wanted to enjoy.  WOW.  Did I ever enjoy.  I absolutely loved it.  It was such a blast from the past for me in so many ways.  Music takes me back like nothing else, so it was ... I can't even think of the right words for it.  Suffice it to say that my sister and I had tears STREAMING down our cheeks.  We weren't sobbing-crying.  There was just a constant stream of tears flowing down our cheeks.  This was definitely not a reaction I was expecting, but wow...I didn't want it to end.

But it did end.  I handed Chief the camera (whose favorite part was the Star Wars lasers, of course...very cool) and told him to take a picture of me and my sister with the Castle in the background.  Tear-stained faces, puffy red eyes and all.  Amazing.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Glad to hear Deej that you enjoyed RDCT. As you know the DLR needs to repair the cracks on the streets when the busy season comes by, but at least you had a decent spot to see RDCT that night.


----------



## tksbaskets

Almost done???  Say it isn't so   So glad that you had a great time at the fireworks.  I often find myself at Disney with a touching tear or two at random times.  

My DSs usually look at me, do one of these and say 'gee you're a sap'.  They say it with the utmost affection 

Nice light picture


----------



## deejdigsdis

tksbaskets said:


> Almost done???  Say it isn't so   So glad that you had a great time at the fireworks.  I often find myself at Disney with a touching tear or two at random times.
> 
> My DSs usually look at me, do one of these and say 'gee you're a sap'.  They say it with the utmost affection
> 
> Nice light picture



My boys get a little embarrassed when I get teary about stuff like that.  

Thanks for the pic compliment. 

Here we go...final installment coming up next.


----------



## deejdigsdis

We just finished up watching the incredible fireworks show.  So glad we didn't say, "Mmm...let's go do something else and catch it next time..."  Forgot to tack this picture on the end of the previous update:






After the fireworks we had to think about what few rides we wanted to end the trip with.  Actually, there wasn't really any thinking involved.  We just knew.   First we walked on Haunted Mansion.  Wish I could "Hurry baaaack....hurry baaaack...." but it's gonna be over a year. 

We decided to catch the train and ride over to Tomorrowland to use our Space FPs.  10 min. wait.  Chief had it all planned out as far as what he was going to be doing in the picture.  He wouldn't tell me though.  I had to wait until we saw the picture afterward.  He was the guy with the tongue hanging out and his hands sticking up by his head - like moose ears or something.  He wasn't going for the moose-look...it's just the best description I've got. 

There was time left for 2 more rides.  Of course POTC always has to be last, so that left BTMRR as the next ride.  We headed over, FPs in hand.  Then it happened.  The dreaded silence of a ride not running.  We didn't waste any time and headed over to POTC.  Being so close to closing time, we figured BTMRR would be down the rest of the night.  It was looking like we might be able to sail through POTC twice (time-wise), so I didn't quite savor the ride like I usually savor my last ride.  I figured we'd be right back for another go-around.  When we got off, we decided to rush over to BTMRR.  Just to check.  Indeed, it was running again!  So we hopped on with no wait at all.  The train was waiting for us.   It was great to ride my favorite mountain ride once again, but somehow I was left with not having "closure" in regards to the way I like to close a trip to Disneyland.  End with POTC.  I wish I had savored it more, but I thought I'd be hopping right back on so I didn't.  If that makes sense.

So.  That is the end of the rides.  It was now time to spend as much time on Main Street as possible, soaking in all that nighttime goodness as the park closes down.  I always get a little snap-happy with the camera when I am about to walk away for the last time.  I just want to capture everything.  So, I leave you with my parting shots of Disneyland...
















Enjoying a Mickey Truffle on The Front Porch.  The only time I sat on The Front Porch this entire visit!




































One last glance toward Main Street...






Goodbye Disneyland...






I guess it's time to hang up this ol' TR hat of mine.  The current plan is to return sometime as a family in 2012, along with my older sister and her son, my younger sister, and my younger brother and his family.  They have never been.  (Well, the last time my bro was there was in 1996, but his wife and kids have never been.)  Should be interesting with such a mix of people.  I'd like my parents to go, but if my dad thought he was too old to go last October, I doubt he'll all of a sudden think he's young enough to go in a year and a half!  Maybe the idea of seeing his grandchildren together in Disneyland will sway him.  He will be reminded of when he started taking his own kids to Disneyland back in 1964, and he will be so overcome with nostalgia and memories that he will insist on going back and being a part of it all...  Well, a girl can dream, can't she?


----------



## tksbaskets

Loved every minute of your trip report   2012 does seem like a long way away.  I'd love to go with an extended family.  My sibs pretty much think we are nuts for going to a Disney destination every year.  

I do want to know where the toddler's head is in your first pic of this last installment (The guy with the greenish sweat shirt)  LOL.  What a TON of people at midnight.

Love your final picture....


----------



## deejdigsdis

tksbaskets said:


> Loved every minute of your trip report   2012 does seem like a long way away.  I'd love to go with an extended family.  My sibs pretty much think we are nuts for going to a Disney destination every year.
> 
> I do want to know where the toddler's head is in your first pic of this last installment (The guy with the greenish sweat shirt)  LOL.  What a TON of people at midnight.
> 
> Love your final picture....



Thanks again for joining me TK!  It was nice to know that someone was following along with me. 

I was also wondering about that guy in the first picture.  I had to do a double-take.  At first I wondered, "What kind of animal is that guy lugging around?" 

I love those last 2 pictures.  We were the only ones around besides a few CMs waiting at the exit.  They seemed to understand our lingering and didn't rush us.  I'm a little jealous...my SIL and family are there at this very moment.


----------



## tksbaskets

deejdigsdis said:


> Thanks again for joining me TK!  It was nice to know that someone was following along with me.
> 
> I was also wondering about that guy in the first picture.  I had to do a double-take.  At first I wondered, "What kind of animal is that guy lugging around?"
> 
> I love those last 2 pictures.  We were the only ones around besides a few CMs waiting at the exit.  They seemed to understand our lingering and didn't rush us.  I'm a little jealous...my SIL and family are there at this very moment.



It was fun!  Do your kids read your trip reports?  I know Donald and Grumpy both get a kick out of them.  My big sister does too but she's a lurker and never signed up to be a DISer and post.

Jelous of your SIL....hope she's having a blast!


----------



## Sherry E

Well, I hate to see it all come to an end, deej...especially since it's going to be sooo long until your next trip (not another 13 years, thankfully)!  I think that sometimes it's good to have a little bit of space in between trips so that it doesn't run the risk of getting stale or old hat.  But you have a long way to go until the next visit!  I almost feel as if DLR - well, DCA, anyway - will look entirely different the next time you are there.  A whole new entrance.  A whole new land.  New rides.  New crowds.  New prices.  It'll practically be like going to a completely new park.


Did your Snapfish/DLR calendar arrive yet?  It should have gotten to you yesterday?  I know at least 2 of us want to see how it came out!!


----------



## deejdigsdis

tksbaskets said:


> It was fun!  Do your kids read your trip reports?  I know Donald and Grumpy both get a kick out of them.  My big sister does too but she's a lurker and never signed up to be a DISer and post.
> 
> Jelous of your SIL....hope she's having a blast!



Chief likes to read them, but I make him wait until I am done.  He hasn't started reading this one yet.  I make him wait so as to avoid the "Mom, when are you going to write some more?   Did you get a chance to post some more yet?"  Stuff like that.  I've been writing about our trip on our family blog and I'm only up to the afternoon of our first day.   I'm much more thorough on my DIS trip reports because I know people around here are interested in lots of details and lots of pictures.  (Even if most of them stay in lurk mode. )  Most of the friends/family that read our family blog don't have the "Disney gene" and just don't care as much about that other stuff, if that makes sense.  The run-of-the-mill post stating "We went to Disneyland...here are a few pictures" would suffice for them, but Chief wants me to be more thorough on the family blog this time since he was there and wants to add in his perspective, and he likes to lounge on the couch and access the blog through the Wii and re-live the trip that way.  That version gets the uncropped pictures.   It makes me laugh that I'm more thorough for total strangers than I am for people who actually know me!   They just don't get it the way we do.   I hope my kids will still oblige me when they are Grumpy's and Donald's age -- and want to hang out with mom and dad at Disneyland.   And would this be the sister that is around 10 months older than you?  Or something like that.  I remember you are closer in age than me and my sister at 15 1/2 months.  

We just texted my SIL with all of our guesses as to what they were doing at that very moment, but we haven't heard back yet.  I guessed a nighttime Jungle Cruise. 



Sherry E said:


> Well, I hate to see it all come to an end, deej...especially since it's going to be sooo long until your next trip (not another 13 years, thankfully)!  I think that sometimes it's good to have a little bit of space in between trips so that it doesn't run the risk of getting stale or old hat.  But you have a long way to go until the next visit!  I almost feel as if DLR - well, DCA, anyway - will look entirely different the next time you are there.  A whole new entrance.  A whole new land.  New rides.  New crowds.  New prices.  It'll practically be like going to a completely new park.
> 
> 
> Did your Snapfish/DLR calendar arrive yet?  It should have gotten to you yesterday?  I know at least 2 of us want to see how it came out!!



It always feels like I'm ending the trip all over again when the TR comes to an end.  It feels like the next trip is sooooo far off.  But when I think about my 13 year drought, 1 1/2 years sounds doable.   I agree, though, about having a space between trips.  There was only 3 months in between my last 2 trips.  As much as I hate to say it, there was a bit of ... hmmm... I don't even know the word I'm looking for.  The "I'M HERE" feeling wasn't as intense when we stepped into Disneyland.  That's not to say we weren't thrilled to be back.  Sigh.  I would venture to say that you know what I mean without my trying to find the words to explain it. 

Can't believe I forgot to mention the Calendar!  Yes, I got it last night around 7pm.  I had been listening for the UPS guy all day.  I opened the door before he had a chance to cross the street to my house!   Ready for my review???  Well, it's a bit mixed, oddly enough.  If I had it to do over again, I would be less collage-y.  Here's the thing... I LOVED the cover that had 1 picture.  The quality exceeded my expectations.  But...I wasn't as happy with the pages that I went overboard collage-y on.  (If my sister was reading this she would say, "You really like to say 'collage-y' don't you?" )  The quality of the tiniest pictures isn't that great.  I'm talking about the tiny tiny pictures.  There is one of me and my husband on Space Mountain.  Granted, it's a picture of a picture...but...it looks like I have a face minus eyes, nose and mouth!  Overall though, I do love it.  I would have definitely paid full-price for it, so Snapfish "mission accomplished" with me and I will be a repeat calendar customer.  Also, call me crazy, but the calendar doesn't start until Nov. 2011.  I wanted it to be sort of a countdown until our next trip, which hopefully will be in Oct. 2012.  So I'll be looking at it a lot before it actually has a place on the wall in 8 months!  I will definitely post pictures later this week.  So stay tuned. 

Oh, my husband just came in.  My brother-in-law just launched on Screamin' and Mickey's Fun Wheel is up next.


----------



## tksbaskets

LOL - My calendar starts November 2011 too!   

I'm sure Chief and the rest of your children will want to join you on your Disney adventures when they are old like my guys.  Just last week while Donald and Grumpy were home for winter break I asked "Do you want me to try and get reservations for DisneyLand this Christmas vacation"  They both said "Are you kidding me???  Of course we do!!"  Warmed my DH and my heart  

My fear is that they may marry some chick some day who doesn't love Disney.....hopefully they have better taste in women than that


----------



## deejdigsdis

Sherry E said:


> Well, I hate to see it all come to an end, deej...especially since it's going to be sooo long until your next trip.



...Or will it???  My sister had to go and tempt me yet again.  I got an email from her this afternoon, and I quote:

I plan on making another trip to Disneyland the end of April/beginning of May!  I just wanted to make you another proposition to see if you wanted to make one last trip before your pass expires. I know it will be another 1 1/2 years until you go next!  Anyway, I could pay half the airfare like last time so you just have to worry about the other half and food.  I would already have the hotel taken care of. I know it's a long shot asking you, but I just wanted to throw it out there and hope you take the bait   Let me know! 

What's a girl to do...



tksbaskets said:


> LOL - My calendar starts November 2011 too!
> 
> I'm sure Chief and the rest of your children will want to join you on your Disney adventures when they are old like my guys.  Just last week while Donald and Grumpy were home for winter break I asked "Do you want me to try and get reservations for DisneyLand this Christmas vacation"  They both said "Are you kidding me???  Of course we do!!"  Warmed my DH and my heart
> 
> My fear is that they may marry some chick some day who doesn't love Disney.....hopefully they have better taste in women than that



How funny that our calendars start at the same time.  And you have good boys.   Hopefully they have their priorities straight and will put "Must want to go to Disneyland or WDW every year" at the top of their list of must haves in a wife. 

I will take pics of my calendar tomorrow.  I will post them here either tomorrow or Saturday.  Not sure how clear some of my collage-y pages will be, but I'll give it a try.


----------



## tksbaskets

Can't wait to see your calendar!


----------



## deejdigsdis

So here's my free Snapfish Disney Calendar -- just paid $5.99 for shipping.

COVER:






My calendar starts in Nov. 2011.  Since our next family trip is tentatively planned for Oct. 2012, I thought it would be fun to have the calendar kind of match our countdown, so to speak. 

NOVEMBER -- no pics.  This is my son's b-day month so all the pictures are of him at DL.

DECEMBER -- no pics.  My other 2 sons share a birthday this month, so all of the pics are of them at DL.

JANUARY:  I went with a Hidden Mickeys theme.






FEBRUARY:  Flowers around DLR.






MARCH:  Some of our favorite foods.  Tigger Tails (the old ones), Blue Bayou meals, Big Thunder Ranch BBQ, Chef Oscar's Loaded Baked Potato Soup, etc.






APRIL: Just a bunch of miscellaneous pictures of favorite sights.






MAY:  I included pictures of things that sported the name "Disneyland" somewhere on them.






May Birthday.  I had some extra pictures loaded and ready to use, so I decided to insert them on the calendar page itself.  Space Mountain's birthday is May 27th.   I didn't do this for all the rides -- now I'm wishing I had taken the time to do more.  I like how they turned out.






JUNE:  Light Pictures!






June Birthdays.  I especially liked the Matterhorn/Monorail picture since they share a birthday. 






JULY:  I went with a "Christmas in July" theme. 






July Birthday.  






AUGUST -- no pics.  This is our anniversary month, so all the pictures are from the trip that my husband and I took together without the kids last April.

SEPTEMBER:  I had so much fun with the May layout that I decided to go with that theme again.  It was really fun to go through all my pictures and look for the word "Disneyland."






OCTOBER -- no pics.  It contains lots of pics of my mom and sisters and I from our October trip.  Me with Capt. Jack.  The 4 of us by the big Mickey jack-o-lantern.  Me wearing my Goofy pirate hat while riding the Carousel at the Halloween Party.  Stuff like that. 

OK, I guess that's it!  Hope you enjoyed the little peek at my calendar.


----------



## kaoden39

I didn't realize that you could put pictures on the day.  Darn I so would have done birthdays and our anniversary.


----------



## TheColtonsMom

deejdigsdis said:


> Looks like I won't make it under the 30 day mark, though.  Oh well.



Wow what a feat! Look at me currentyly 71 days since I got back and still not done...but almost I think I will now set the goal to finish it all up before 90 days hits maybe sooner.



tksbaskets said:


> A good stopping spot??  I want more!
> 
> Now I want some French onion soup!  YUMMMo~  Where is the tisssue box rest room?  I can't believe we never noticed it.
> TK



We LOVED that tissue box restroom when we went at Christmas! It is def my favorite restroom in DCA Why? It was the only one you didn't need a fastpass to get into. It was nearly always a walk on Thank Goodness!

Colton really likes hidden mickey's (I think I might get him the book before our Halloween trip) So whenever I see one he didn't see on our trip while reading someone's TR I call him over. He LOVED your Casey Jr one. he said............. wait for it...."She must be a really smart lady to spot that one give her a thumbs up from me"  So here is me telling you my son says you are really smart 

Enjoyed your descriptions, Enjoyed your pics as always...was sad with you as you left....but

You should probably Thank God for giving you a sister like that!
 Want to trade for one that says "go to Knott's instead it is way cheaper"?


----------



## deejdigsdis

kaoden39 said:


> I didn't realize that you could put pictures on the day.  Darn I so would have done birthdays and our anniversary.



I can't remember how I figured that out.  I wish I would have done more now.  I did all of our birthdays, our anniversary, and then some of the Disneyland-related birthdays.  It's probably a good thing I ran out of time...otherwise I'd end up with a calendar where the dates are full of pictures and there would be no room left to write stuff on it.  




TheColtonsMom said:


> Wow what a feat! Look at me currentyly 71 days since I got back and still not done...but almost I think I will now set the goal to finish it all up before 90 days hits maybe sooner.
> 
> *Taking shifts with your horse that's about to deliver in freezing cold temperatures... I think you are excused from finishing. *
> 
> We LOVED that tissue box restroom when we went at Christmas! It is def my favorite restroom in DCA Why? It was the only one you didn't need a fastpass to get into. It was nearly always a walk on Thank Goodness!
> 
> Colton really likes hidden mickey's (I think I might get him the book before our Halloween trip) So whenever I see one he didn't see on our trip while reading someone's TR I call him over. He LOVED your Casey Jr one. he said............. wait for it...."She must be a really smart lady to spot that one give her a thumbs up from me"  So here is me telling you my son says you are really smart
> 
> *So funny!  Well you tell Colton that my 11 year old son looked at the Hidden Mickey book while we waited in line for rides, and then would give me a heads up for what to look for.  I highly recommend that book.  Very fun!*
> 
> Enjoyed your descriptions, Enjoyed your pics as always...was sad with you as you left....but
> 
> You should probably Thank God for giving you a sister like that!
> Want to trade for one that says "go to Knott's instead it is way cheaper"?



Thanks for reading along!  I'm glad you enjoyed the TR.  It's good to see you back.  And oh yeah...my sister _is_ pretty great!


----------



## tksbaskets

Deej your calendar turned out terrific!  I love the collage pics.   No wonder it took you some time to do your lay out.  I just moved a couple of pics around after the 'auto fill'.

SWEET!


----------



## Sherry E

deejdigsdis said:


> It always feels like I'm ending the trip all over again when the TR comes to an end.  It feels like the next trip is sooooo far off.  But when I think about my 13 year drought, 1 1/2 years sounds doable.   I agree, though, about having a space between trips.  There was only 3 months in between my last 2 trips.  As much as I hate to say it, there was a bit of ... hmmm... I don't even know the word I'm looking for.  The "I'M HERE" feeling wasn't as intense when we stepped into Disneyland.  That's not to say we weren't thrilled to be back.  Sigh.  I would venture to say that you know what I mean without my trying to find the words to explain it.
> 
> Can't believe I forgot to mention the Calendar!  Yes, I got it last night around 7pm.  I had been listening for the UPS guy all day.  I opened the door before he had a chance to cross the street to my house!   Ready for my review???  Well, it's a bit mixed, oddly enough.  If I had it to do over again, I would be less collage-y.  Here's the thing... I LOVED the cover that had 1 picture.  The quality exceeded my expectations.  But...I wasn't as happy with the pages that I went overboard collage-y on.  (If my sister was reading this she would say, "You really like to say 'collage-y' don't you?" )  The quality of the tiniest pictures isn't that great.  I'm talking about the tiny tiny pictures.  There is one of me and my husband on Space Mountain.  Granted, it's a picture of a picture...but...it looks like I have a face minus eyes, nose and mouth!  Overall though, I do love it.  I would have definitely paid full-price for it, so Snapfish "mission accomplished" with me and I will be a repeat calendar customer.  Also, call me crazy, but the calendar doesn't start until Nov. 2011.  I wanted it to be sort of a countdown until our next trip, which hopefully will be in Oct. 2012.  So I'll be looking at it a lot before it actually has a place on the wall in 8 months!  I will definitely post pictures later this week.  So stay tuned.



About the subject of having some space between DLR trips - on the one hand I think that if I lived really nearby to DLR (like where my friend Shawn lives in Anaheim), I would most likely visit the parks more often - but for short spurts of time.  I would maybe pop in on Valentine's Day to see the decorations, pop in on St. Patrick's Day for a few hours (just to see if the sewing maching window display had anything green in it!), pop in on Easter - or just when the mood spontaneously struck me.  I would pop over on opening day of Halloween Time and opening day of Christmas, just to see if anything was new.

On the other hand, I definitely think that I would burn out a tad - even in light of all the photo opportunities - if my trips were back to back to back.  Maybe it's because I've struggled so much to get to DLR and make these darn trips happen that they are more 'special' to me if they are not one after the other after the other after the other.  Does that make sense?

That doesn't mean I would want years in between visits, but just a wee bit of a break.

See, now you know what I meant when I said that, in a way, of the 2 Snapfish calendars I made, I kind of preferred the first one (the less 
collage-y one) over the second one, which was very collage-y.  It's not the quality of the photos that I had a problem with in mine.  It was just that I packed so many photos on the pages that, in order to see them all, I would have to actually stop and look closely.  Whereas, with the first calendar that only had 1 - 3 photos per page, everything was big and colorful and easy to see as I passed by it.  The photos were showcased better.

But it IS a very good quality calendar overall - and a nice size, too - so I think Snapfish succeeded in enticing us all to order future calendars.  And I will definitely make a point of adding some teeny photos to the actual dates the next time I get one.

I just saw an offer for a free photo book by Picaboo (expires 3/21, I think).  It will only cost around $9 or $10 for shipping.  They look like lovely books.  I would get one in a heartbeat - except for the fact that you have to load their free software onto your computer.  I don't think my poor ol' PC will be able to handle my loading anything like that.  Otherwise, I would totally do it.  I love me some free photo products!




deejdigsdis said:


> ...Or will it???  My sister had to go and tempt me yet again.  I got an email from her this afternoon, and I quote:
> 
> I plan on making another trip to Disneyland the end of April/beginning of May!  I just wanted to make you another proposition to see if you wanted to make one last trip before your pass expires. I know it will be another 1 1/2 years until you go next!  Anyway, I could pay half the airfare like last time so you just have to worry about the other half and food.  I would already have the hotel taken care of. I know it's a long shot asking you, but I just wanted to throw it out there and hope you take the bait   Let me know!
> 
> What's a girl to do...



Well....I think you should take your sister up on it - if for no other reason than to make a beeline to the sewing maching window display and see if it has Easter-y touches!!  You need to get a photo of that display during every holiday season!

And if you do go on this DLR trip, you will still have a good amount of space in between it and your next DLR trip, so there will be plenty of time to work up that fervor again!



deejdigsdis said:


> So here's my free Snapfish Disney Calendar -- just paid $5.99 for shipping.
> 
> COVER:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My calendar starts in Nov. 2011.  Since our next family trip is tentatively planned for Oct. 2012, I thought it would be fun to have the calendar kind of match our countdown, so to speak.
> 
> NOVEMBER -- no pics.  This is my son's b-day month so all the pictures are of him at DL.
> 
> DECEMBER -- no pics.  My other 2 sons share a birthday this month, so all of the pics are of them at DL.
> 
> JANUARY:  I went with a Hidden Mickeys theme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FEBRUARY:  Flowers around DLR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MARCH:  Some of our favorite foods.  Tigger Tails (the old ones), Blue Bayou meals, Big Thunder Ranch BBQ, Chef Oscar's Loaded Baked Potato Soup, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> APRIL: Just a bunch of miscellaneous pictures of favorite sights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAY:  I included pictures of things that sported the name "Disneyland" somewhere on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May Birthday.  I had some extra pictures loaded and ready to use, so I decided to insert them on the calendar page itself.  Space Mountain's birthday is May 27th.   I didn't do this for all the rides -- now I'm wishing I had taken the time to do more.  I like how they turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUNE:  Light Pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> June Birthdays.  I especially liked the Matterhorn/Monorail picture since they share a birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JULY:  I went with a "Christmas in July" theme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> July Birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AUGUST -- no pics.  This is our anniversary month, so all the pictures are from the trip that my husband and I took together without the kids last April.
> 
> SEPTEMBER:  I had so much fun with the May layout that I decided to go with that theme again.  It was really fun to go through all my pictures and look for the word "Disneyland."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OCTOBER -- no pics.  It contains lots of pics of my mom and sisters and I from our October trip.  Me with Capt. Jack.  The 4 of us by the big Mickey jack-o-lantern.  Me wearing my Goofy pirate hat while riding the Carousel at the Halloween Party.  Stuff like that.
> 
> OK, I guess that's it!  Hope you enjoyed the little peek at my calendar.



I love your calendar!!  I am really enjoying seeing the variations of DLR (or WDW, in TK's case) photos that we all choose to place in our calendars.  And I like the different themes that everyone comes up with.

As I suspected before I even saw it, I love the flower page.  I also love the page with 'Disneyland' in each photo.  And the Hidden Mickey page is great too.  Really, they are all wonderful!

The cover photo was a great choice.  The Castle just makes sense.


----------



## deejdigsdis

tksbaskets said:


> Deej your calendar turned out terrific!  I love the collage pics.   No wonder it took you some time to do your lay out.  I just moved a couple of pics around after the 'auto fill'.
> 
> SWEET!



Thanks!  It definitely took a bigger chunk of time than I was expecting.



Sherry E said:


> About the subject of having some space between DLR trips - on the one hand I think that if I lived really nearby to DLR (like where my friend Shawn lives in Anaheim), I would most likely visit the parks more often - but for short spurts of time.  I would maybe pop in on Valentine's Day to see the decorations, pop in on St. Patrick's Day for a few hours (just to see if the sewing maching window display had anything green in it!), pop in on Easter - or just when the mood spontaneously struck me.  I would pop over on opening day of Halloween Time and opening day of Christmas, just to see if anything was new.
> 
> On the other hand, I definitely think that I would burn out a tad - even in light of all the photo opportunities - if my trips were back to back to back.  *Maybe it's because I've struggled so much to get to DLR and make these darn trips happen that they are more 'special' to me if they are not one after the other after the other after the other.  Does that make sense?*
> That doesn't mean I would want years in between visits, but just a wee bit of a break.
> 
> *This makes total sense to me.*
> 
> 
> See, now you know what I meant when I said that, in a way, of the 2 Snapfish calendars I made, I kind of preferred the first one (the less
> collage-y one) over the second one, which was very collage-y.  It's not the quality of the photos that I had a problem with in mine.  It was just that I packed so many photos on the pages that, in order to see them all, I would have to actually stop and look closely.  Whereas, with the first calendar that only had 1 - 3 photos per page, everything was big and colorful and easy to see as I passed by it.  The photos were showcased better.
> 
> But it IS a very good quality calendar overall - and a nice size, too - so I think Snapfish succeeded in enticing us all to order future calendars.  And I will definitely make a point of adding some teeny photos to the actual dates the next time I get one.
> 
> I just saw an offer for a free photo book by Picaboo (expires 3/21, I think).  It will only cost around $9 or $10 for shipping.  They look like lovely books.  I would get one in a heartbeat - except for the fact that you have to load their free software onto your computer.  I don't think my poor ol' PC will be able to handle my loading anything like that.  Otherwise, I would totally do it.  I love me some free photo products!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well....I think you should take your sister up on it - if for no other reason than to make a beeline to the sewing maching window display and see if it has Easter-y touches!!  You need to get a photo of that display during every holiday season!
> 
> *Still undecided...but now that you mention the sewing machine display...I really would like to see what it looks like in Spring-mode! *
> 
> And if you do go on this DLR trip, you will still have a good amount of space in between it and your next DLR trip, so there will be plenty of time to work up that fervor again!
> 
> 
> 
> I love your calendar!!  I am really enjoying seeing the variations of DLR (or WDW, in TK's case) photos that we all choose to place in our calendars.  And I like the different themes that everyone comes up with.
> 
> As I suspected before I even saw it, I love the flower page.  I also love the page with 'Disneyland' in each photo.  And the Hidden Mickey page is great too.  Really, they are all wonderful!
> 
> *Thanks!  The tinier collage pictures are growing on me.  At first I thought they were just way too tiny to enjoy, but I am liking them the more I pull out the calendar and look at them.  But I do get why you prefer the fewer pics/more showcased look.  I really like my Castle page a lot. *
> 
> The cover photo was a great choice.  The Castle just makes sense.


----------



## DebbieinWA

Really enjoyed your trip reports!  Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## 6Smiles

Your calendar came out great! Love the theming and variety of pictures.


----------



## deejdigsdis

DebbieinWA said:


> Really enjoyed your trip reports!  Thanks so much for sharing.



Thank you for reading!  I'm glad you enjoyed them. 



6Smiles said:


> Your calendar came out great! Love the theming and variety of pictures.



Thanks so much!  Too bad I can't hang it until November.   I can't believe it's already April, though, so I'm sure it will be here before we know it.  In the meantime I keep the calendar on top of my desk so I can glance through it once in a while.



deejdigsdis said:


> ...Or will it???  My sister had to go and tempt me yet again.  I got an email from her this afternoon, and I quote:
> 
> I plan on making another trip to Disneyland the end of April/beginning of May!  I just wanted to make you another proposition to see if you wanted to make one last trip before your pass expires. I know it will be another 1 1/2 years until you go next!  Anyway, I could pay half the airfare like last time so you just have to worry about the other half and food.  I would already have the hotel taken care of. I know it's a long shot asking you, but I just wanted to throw it out there and hope you take the bait   Let me know!
> 
> What's a girl to do...



Well, the decision has been made.  I wasn't going to go...but it was too hard to pass up a relatively cheap trip to Disneyland.  So I'm off to the Happiest Place on Earth once again.   Since I took DS11 last time, I planned on taking DS8 and DS5 this time.  (Yes, that will cause a significant price jump, but my AP is expiring so I know I can't take 1 boy this time and then take another later -- but relatively soon.)  BUT...when I made the offer, DS8 turned me down.   I talked to him alone first.  He doesn't want to go, which makes me wonder if he really is my son.   A few days after that DS11 and DS8 said in unison to DS5, "Guess where you're going?!?  You're going to Disneyland!!"  DS5 was very excited.  That is, until he found out it was just me and him going.  Within 2 minutes he told me 7 times, "I don't want to go!!" -- all on the verge of tears.  You would think my children were Disney'd out, instead of having just 1 trip under their belts.   I remember DS11 and DS8 exchanging glances during DS5's reaction, and then looking back at me, like they felt so sorry for me.  DS11 quietly said, "I'll go back with you mom, since no one else wants to go..."  I can just see the future now, had I gone with that option.  DS8 and DS5 ---------> when they are DS17 and DS14..."Remember in 2011 when Mom took ___ to Disneyland TWICE, and we didn't get to go at all..."  Yeah, I'm not going down that road.  So -- I'm basically forcing DS5 to go to Disneyland with me.   I know he's going to have the time of his life.  He will get to call most of the shots as far as what we do, and I can't wait to spend time with just him -- and my sister, of course.   As it stands now, DS8 is still choosing not to go.  I told him he could have the money equal to the price of a 3-day park hopper if he doesn't go.  He can still change his mind, for the next few days anyway.  My husband thinks this is going to turn into a "Remember when Mom bought me off so she didn't have to take me to Disneyland" sort of thing down the road.  But I don't think so.  If anything it seemed more like DS5's thing would turn into a "Remember when Mom forced me to go to Disneyland with her and you got to stay home AND get the money equal to the price of a park hopper???" down the road.  But...now that it's had a week or so to sink in he is actually getting excited.  Top of his list includes getting a Tigger Tail, trying out Space Mountain (I'm not holding my breath for that one ) and riding "The Little World" again.  And I will eventually take DS8 alone some day.  It just won't be soon.  But it will happen, even if I have to take him against his will.


----------



## Sherry E

Your sons are funny!  Other kids in their position would be chomping at the bit to go to Disneyland!  They just don't realize that you know what's best for them and that's why you have to basically force them into going and having fun!!  I think they will be happy that you did later on in life.

So it is it still going to be late April/early May?  You won't be there on May 8th, will you?

I just found out that I might be hovering around the outside gates of the parks on May 8th - but not going in.  My friend (who I've not seen in 10 years) and her family are supposedly coming out here for a few days in May, with May 8th as a designated 'go to Downtown Disney, eat at Goofy's, shop in World of Disney, wander around the hotels and then go to GardenWalk' day.  They either don't have the money or the interest yet to go IN the parks.  And even if they did, it would only be for that one day - which probably wouldn't be worth it for them because they wouldn't be able to do everything that their son (4 years old) wanted to do when he needs to take naps and all that.

Personally, I don't see how I could have an AP that is still active and merely go to DTD without ever going into the parks, but...as I said, I haven't seen my friend in 10 years, so it's not like I can go running off to the parks and leave them.


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> Your sons are funny!  Other kids in their position would be chomping at the bit to go to Disneyland!  They just don't realize that you know what's best for them and that's why you have to basically force them into going and having fun!!  I think they will be happy that you did later on in life.
> 
> So it is it still going to be late April/early May?  You won't be there on May 8th, will you?
> 
> I just found out that I might be hovering around the outside gates of the parks on May 8th - but not going in.  My friend (who I've not seen in 10 years) and her family are supposedly coming out here for a few days in May, with May 8th as a designated 'go to Downtown Disney, eat at Goofy's, shop in World of Disney, wander around the hotels and then go to GardenWalk' day.  They either don't have the money or the interest yet to go IN the parks.  And even if they did, it would only be for that one day - which probably wouldn't be worth it for them because they wouldn't be able to do everything that their son (4 years old) wanted to do when he needs to take naps and all that.
> 
> Personally, I don't see how I could have an AP that is still active and merely go to DTD without ever going into the parks, but...as I said, I haven't seen my friend in 10 years, so it's not like I can go running off to the parks and leave them.



Oh I don't know....I'd probably find a way   I hear you about a single day's park ticket being pricey.  So says the woman who went for one day...

You'll have a blast especially with the 4yo at Goofy's Kitchen.

All my favorite DISers going to DL!


----------



## deejdigsdis

Sherry E said:


> Your sons are funny!  Other kids in their position would be chomping at the bit to go to Disneyland!  They just don't realize that you know what's best for them and that's why you have to basically force them into going and having fun!!  I think they will be happy that you did later on in life.
> 
> So it is it still going to be late April/early May?  You won't be there on May 8th, will you?
> 
> I just found out that I might be hovering around the outside gates of the parks on May 8th - but not going in.  My friend (who I've not seen in 10 years) and her family are supposedly coming out here for a few days in May, with May 8th as a designated 'go to Downtown Disney, eat at Goofy's, shop in World of Disney, wander around the hotels and then go to GardenWalk' day.  They either don't have the money or the interest yet to go IN the parks.  And even if they did, it would only be for that one day - which probably wouldn't be worth it for them because they wouldn't be able to do everything that their son (4 years old) wanted to do when he needs to take naps and all that.
> 
> Personally, I don't see how I could have an AP that is still active and merely go to DTD without ever going into the parks, but...as I said, I haven't seen my friend in 10 years, so it's not like I can go running off to the parks and leave them.



DS8 is being a little...interesting...about it all.  I have the pictures to prove he had fun when he went to Disneyland, but to hear him talk about it you'd think otherwise.  Part of it is that he knows how much I love it, so he tries to get a reaction out of me when he says stuff like "Small World was boring" or "The Matterhorn is lame."  Well, IASW happened to be one of his very favorites and he was too scared to ride the Matterhorn.    It's kind of funny.  When I'm not around he talks about how "cool" different rides are, but if he's just talking to me he uses the words "lame" and "boring" a lot.  I'm on to him, though.

Yes, I'm going at the end of April.  My AP expires the 27th.  So sad I'm going to miss you!  I would love to meet up and at least go check out the sewing machine display with you and then maybe have lunch (NOT breakfast ) at Carnation Cafe.   Let me know if your friend's plans miraculously change and they end up deciding on the last week of April.  I don't know how I would be able to just stick to DTD with AP in hand.  That will be fun to catch up after 10 years, though.



tksbaskets said:


> Oh I don't know....I'd probably find a way   I hear you about a single day's park ticket being pricey.  So says the woman who went for one day...
> 
> You'll have a blast especially with the 4yo at Goofy's Kitchen.
> 
> All my favorite DISers going to DL!



Wasn't it business that took you to San Diego back in October?  Anything business-related that will draw you to So Cal the last week of April?


----------



## tksbaskets

deejdigsdis said:


> Wasn't it business that took you to San Diego back in October?  Anything business-related that will draw you to So Cal the last week of April?



Oh, I wish I could find something that would put my in the area in late April...  business isn't cooperating for that!

Wouldn't we have a blast?


----------



## deejdigsdis

4 Days ago from this very moment I was eating a Fried Green Tomato Sandwich at Hungry Bear.

3 Days ago from this very moment I was eating sliced apples dipped in caramel while watching the Disneyland Band perform a "Beauty and the Beast" medley in Town Square.

2 Days ago from this very moment I was eating popcorn while standing in line for TSMM.

1 Day ago from this very moment I was eating a chocolate muffin from DTD while heading home.

More to come later.


----------



## tksbaskets

deejdigsdis said:


> 4 Days ago from this very moment I was eating a Fried Green Tomato Sandwich at Hungry Bear.
> 
> 3 Days ago from this very moment I was eating sliced apples dipped in caramel while watching the Disneyland Band perform a "Beauty and the Beast" medley in Town Square.
> 
> 2 Days ago from this very moment I was eating popcorn while standing in line for TSMM.
> 
> 1 Day ago from this very moment I was eating a chocolate muffin from DTD while heading home.
> 
> More to come later.



Isn't THIS a teaser!!   Hope it was a blast!!


----------



## kaoden39

Oh what a tease!!  I can hardly wait to read this.


----------



## deejdigsdis

tksbaskets said:


> Isn't THIS a teaser!!   Hope it was a blast!!





kaoden39 said:


> Oh what a tease!!  I can hardly wait to read this.



Hi ladies!  I'm loading pics to photobucket right now.  It seems like people often talk about how they lose weight when they go to Disneyland...you know, with all that walking.  But apparently I'm not one of those people.  I managed to gain a few pounds and I can't figure out how that happened.   I think I ate more this trip just because I knew I wasn't going back any time soon.  My AP expired my last day there.  So sad.


----------



## kaoden39

deejdigsdis said:


> Hi ladies!  I'm loading pics to photobucket right now.  It seems like people often talk about how they lose weight when they go to Disneyland...you know, with all that walking.  But apparently I'm not one of those people.  I managed to gain a few pounds and I can't figure out how that happened.   I think I ate more this trip just because I knew I wasn't going back any time soon.  My AP expired my last day there.  So sad.



Mine expires on June 13 and unless something unforeseen happens I won't be back before mine expires.  I feel your pain on that.


----------



## deejdigsdis

kaoden39 said:


> Mine expires on June 13 and unless something unforeseen happens I won't be back before mine expires.  I feel your pain on that.



Oh, I hope you can find a way to go back before your AP expires.  It was funny... there was some kind of closure that came along with using the AP on the last day.   I wasn't expecting that.  

Well, my son needed the computer when I was just getting ready to load pics yesterday.  I should have the first installment up this afternoon, though.


----------



## kaoden39

deejdigsdis said:


> Oh, I hope you can find a way to go back before your AP expires.  It was funny... there was some kind of closure that came along with using the AP on the last day.   I wasn't expecting that.
> 
> Well, my son needed the computer when I was just getting ready to load pics yesterday.  I should have the first installment up this afternoon, though.




I doubt I will get a chance to.  When I went on the trip in February it accomplished that for me.  I didn't leave with the feeling that I left anything undone like I normally do.


----------



## deejdigsdis

kaoden39 said:


> I doubt I will get a chance to.  When I went on the trip in February it accomplished that for me.  I didn't leave with the feeling that I left anything undone like I normally do.



Well that's good.  It's hard to leave when you feel like there are things left undone.  That's a good way to put it.


----------



## deejdigsdis

So...a quick recap of how this trip came to be.  

I got an AP a year ago when my husband and I went to Disneyland kid-less.  I got the AP because I knew I'd be returning with my mom and sisters in October of 2010 and it was the financially responsible thing to do.  I thought that was the end of my AP usage.  But...it turns out that I have a really generous sister.  I am 38 and she is 37.  She made plans to use her shiny new AP (which she secured during our mom/sisters trip in October) for the first time in January.  Well, she didn't want to go alone, so she told me, "I'm already going, I have the hotel paid for, you still have your AP, I'll pay for half your flight if you come with me...so you just need to cover half your flight and your food..."  I ended up taking her up on her offer and DS11 and I met her in January for 3 fun-filled Disneyland days.  So then I thought THAT was the end of my AP usage...but no.  My sister made the exact same offer for a trip at the end of April.  (How sneaky of her..."I am already going and I have the hotel paid for..." etc.  I'm sure her choosing the last week of April had NOTHING to do with the fact that my AP was expiring that week. )  This time I was going to take both DS8 and DS5 with me, as I knew that this would be my last trip in a long while FOR SURE.  Well, long story short, DS8 turned me down and DS5 was on the verge of tears.  Not tears of joy, mind you.  Tears of "But I don't _want_ to go to Disneyland with you!!!"    Not sure what was up with that reaction, but this was a "Mom knows what's best for you" kind of moment and I pretty much forced him to go, as I didn't want my husband to take any days off of work to stay home with him.  He'd already willingly done that for the October 2010 and January 2011 trips.  Thankfully DS5 eventually warmed up to the idea and enjoyed counting down the days to............

Sunday April 24th.  AKA Easter Sunday.  We always visit my in-laws over Easter.  They accommodated my evening plane departure by having Easter dinner extra early.  Ham, au gratin potatoes, rolls...everything.  After dinner DS5 (who shall be referred to as Buddy in this TR) and I headed to the airport.  This would be his first flight ever.  I brought along a couple of new {what he calls} "finding books" to occupy our time on the plane.  He loves those books with "hidden pictures" and books where you look for the 10 differences between 2 pictures.  I happened to find a really cute Mickey Mouse Clubhouse one at Target with lots of pages -- 96, I think -- to keep him busy.  He loved his new books and spent the entire flight busy as a bee. 

This time we flew into Long Beach Airport.  A first for me.  I was going to use Super Shuttle like I do when I fly into/out of John Wayne/Orange County airport, but it was too expensive.  Super Shuttle from John Wayne is around $17 one way for 2 people, tip included.  Super Shuttle from Long Beach was nearly $50 one way for 2 people.    No thank you.  My sister had offered to pick us up at the airport but I felt she was already going above and beyond with the whole offer of the trip to begin with, so I told her we'd just take a shuttle and meet her at Candy Cane Inn.  Once I found out about the $50 price tag I asked if she'd come get us, and then I would pay her.  (Not $50, but something. )  She was very happy to do so.

So...we landed in Long Beach.  What an interesting airport.  It kind of looks like a bunch of portables with a lot of outside stuff.  Tiny and easy to navigate...right down my alley.  My sister...hmmm....I can't remember how I referred to her before.  At this point I'll just call her D.  So D was right there waiting for us at baggage claim and we were on our way.  

First stop was Mimi's for dinner.  






I was still a little stuffed from my Easter dinner so I didn't want to get anything too heavy.  I was about to order an Asian Chicken Salad but at the last moment I switched to pasta.  So much for avoiding anything heavy.   It was good, but just too much food given my full-ness.  It came with a choice of soup/salad and a choice of dessert.  I chose the Triple Chocolate Brownie with a scoop of vanilla ice cream.  It was one of the best restaurant brownies I've ever had.  It actually tasted like chocolate as opposed to -- I don't know.  A Little Debbie brownie, maybe?  Anyway, it was delish!  I forgot to take a pic of my food, but here's the brownie.






Buddy is a bit of a ... picky eater, to say the least.  I'm not the kind of mom that will make 4 different dinners to satisfy all the family members.  I make one dinner.  If you don't like it, well... you're not going to starve to death if you choose not to eat it and decide to wait until breakfast for your next meal.  Now, he's not malnourished or anything.  He's way up there on the charts for height/weight and the pediatrician says there's nothing to worry about.  But...I was wondering how the eating thing would go for this trip.  Granted I wasn't going to be as strict as I am at home.  Vacation is a time to eat fun foods in my book.  Even if you don't eat your vegetables.  Anyway, I was relieved to see Kraft Macaroni and Cheese on the Mimi's menu, since that's what we have at home.  Buddy likes his with ketchup.  That's what I ordered for him.  He ate 2 bites.  Ugh...this was going to be a long 3 days in the eating department.

So dinner is done and we head outside to catch some of the fireworks.  Here's our view from Mimi's.






We didn't watch the whole show, as we planned to catch the entire show from inside the park one night.  After watching for a bit we headed back toward Candy Cane Inn.

Oh wait.  First I asked D to pull over into that 15 minute parking area by the Harbor DLR entrance.  I had gotten Buddy's 3 day park hopper from Getawaytoday and I wanted to pick it up that night so we would be all set to head straight to the turnstiles Monday morning.  I walked up to the first set of ticket windows.  CLOSED.  All of them.  I walked up to the turnstiles and asked if there was an open ticket window anywhere.  I was told to go to the ones closer to DTD.  It was 10pm, by the way.  Phew!  There were at least 3 ticket windows open and no line to be seen.  I didn't show them a voucher or receipt.  Just my ID.  They asked if it was a child or adult ticket, and how many days it was for.  That was it.  Very smooth.

I took one picture as I headed back to the 15 minute parking area.






Let The Memories Begin!  That's just what we planned to do in about 11 hours. 

We arrived at the Candy Cane Inn.  My sister had already checked in.  My first priority was to inspect for bed bugs after that recent thread.  We took the sheets off of both beds, lifted up the mattresses, looked all around that little crevice along the outside edge of the mattresses, etc.  We found nothing.  Nothing but clean sheets and mattresses.  Both my sister and I noticed how CLEAN it all was.  It just seemed especially clean.  I don't know.  Maybe they were recently replaced.  At any rate, we were satisfied with the results of the inspection and turned in for the night.  Tomorrow would be a big day and we were ready to let the memories begin.


----------



## kaoden39

Oh that dessert looks so amazing.  Now I think we are going to have brownies and ice cream for dessert tonight.  My husband will be thrilled.


----------



## TheColtonsMom

I am here and excited to hear about another of your adventures... You know my last trip was guided by a 6 year old so very interested to see how you trip goes since so many of our reactions tend to be the same...TOT for example LOL. And in case you didn't catch it I am following your lead and buying my first ever AP in October to cover the Oct trip, The Diva trip in February dovetailing into time with my boys after the Divas go home and another trip to see Carsland in 2012 so APs become a VERY responsible financial decision with 3 trips in 12 months. Who know maybe we will even get in a bonus trip or two like you did.


----------



## deejdigsdis

kaoden39 said:


> Oh that dessert looks so amazing.  Now I think we are going to have brownies and ice cream for dessert tonight.  My husband will be thrilled.



I hope you got your brownies and ice cream for dessert.  You can't go wrong with brownies.  Yum!  



TheColtonsMom said:


> I am here and excited to hear about another of your adventures... You know my last trip was guided by a 6 year old so very interested to see how you trip goes since so many of our reactions tend to be the same...TOT for example LOL. And in case you didn't catch it I am following your lead and buying my first ever AP in October to cover the Oct trip, The Diva trip in February dovetailing into time with my boys after the Divas go home and another trip to see Carsland in 2012 so APs become a VERY responsible financial decision with 3 trips in 12 months. Who know maybe we will even get in a bonus trip or two like you did.



So glad you're getting an AP Sherri!  I see you've been bitten by the Disneyland bug after being away for a while, just like me.  I don't know how I went 13 years.  Didn't you have a 5 year drought?  Anyway, I actually thought of Colton while we were there.  I was thinking about how much he enjoyed Splash Mountain and how I wished it were up and running so Buddy could have a do-over.  I was sure he would like it.  He's only ridden it once.  He was 3.  DS9 (at the time) was in front, then 3-year-old Buddy, then my husband, then I was in back with a teary then-6-year-old DS.  (When he heard his brother mention a 50 foot drop he got scared.)  Anyway, I had told my husband to wrap his arms around Buddy before the big drop...and he forgot!  So Buddy slid forward.  He was too scared too ride again -- I don't blame him.  But I figured it's been a year and a half and he was ready.  Too bad it was still down.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Disneyland hours were 9am - 12am and DCA hours were 10am - 10pm while we were there.  I was excited that we'd have extended park hours, but worried about what kind of crowds we'd be facing.  I prepared myself mentally for wall-to-wall people.  Thank goodness that's not what we got.  But I'm getting ahead of myself.

I took Buddy down to the breakfast by the pool at 8am.  It was pretty crowded.  I found a table with one seat and had him sit down and eat some cereal.  I stood next to him and ate a banana.  We wanted to catch the first shuttle of the day, which would be leaving at 8:30.  I was surprised that there were only a few others on the shuttle.  I guess a lot of people just walk over in the morning because they want to get in line before the first shuttle even leaves.  I wanted to save Buddy's feet (who am I kidding -- and mine) for in-park walking.  I didn't plan on renting a stroller the first day, but I also wanted him to enjoy his park time.  If all the walking began to take its toll, I would get a stroller.

I was pretty excited that the Mickey Ears I got Buddy during his one and only Disneyland trip still fit him, and that he was excited to wear them.  We were all excited as we walked toward the security tables.











Usually I have a knack of picking the wrong line in general.  The wrong grocery check out line, etc.  But not this time.  We started out further back, but eventually we noticed that one of the lines -- probably 21 -- was extremely short.  So we moved.  Here we are before the switch to 21.











I'm home!  {I wonder how many pictures I have of this?}






We were waiting on Main Street by 8:50am.  We thought this was interesting.  I knew the Emporium had a refurb going on, but I wasn't expecting this facade-like tarp or whatever it is.  We thought it was very well done.











OK.  So this was the plan.  D had a very important phone call to make at 9am.  She was going to take Buddy and get a locker, then go sit in front of the Main Street train station and make her call.  I was going to go get FPs for BTMRR.  Buddy had been on this before.  He wasn't a fan at age 3, but I figured at age 5 he would be.  During the days leading up to the trip he talked a lot about Space Mountain and how much he wanted to go on it.  He'd never ridden that one before and it certainly wasn't my plan to start out the day on that one.  We had to work up to it.  

Waiting for rope drop so I could go snag the BTMRR FPs.











FP mission accomplished.  I couldn't resist taking a few pictures as I made my way back to the train station to meet D and Buddy for our traditional round trip ride around the park as our very first ride of the trip.

I could not get enough of these gorgeous Red Bougainvillea.  











And just cuz this one screams "change me to sepia"...here it is again. 











Beautiful!  Pictures just don't do this plant justice.
















My beloved Front Porch






I made it to the train station and D was still on her call.  I figured Buddy and I would do a round trip of Main Street vehicles and we set off to wait for the Omnibus.  Buddy had been talking about riding "the double decker bus" and was really excited about this.






While we were waiting, D motioned for us to come back over.  She had finished up with her phone call and was ready to hop aboard the train.  The Omnibus would have to wait.

As luck would have it, a train had just pulled in.  Love this picture of Buddy sitting on the train, looking at all the people entering Disneyland.


----------



## tksbaskets

Hi Deej!  What a huge mass of humanity that morning.  I love the pictures of Buddy with his mouse ears on.  The last one is just precious  

Those red flowers are stunning!  Your Saloon picture did should sepia!  I always love your pictures.

Anxious to hear if Buddy rode SM....

TK


----------



## smile4stamps

deejdigsdis said:


>



What a timeless picture!!

Okay... So I just read your ENTIRE Trip Report from your first trip to the current one.  It took me about a day and a half to read it!  There were some things I was going to comment on but now I don't remember!  

Your TR's are awesome!   Thanks for sharing and I can't wait to read more!


----------



## TheColtonsMom

deejdigsdis said:


> I hope you got your brownies and ice cream for dessert.  You can't go wrong with brownies.  Yum!
> 
> 
> 
> So glad you're getting an AP Sherri!  I see you've been bitten by the Disneyland bug after being away for a while, just like me.  I don't know how I went 13 years.  Didn't you have a 5 year drought?  Anyway, I actually thought of Colton while we were there.  I was thinking about how much he enjoyed Splash Mountain and how I wished it were up and running so Buddy could have a do-over.  I was sure he would like it.  He's only ridden it once.  He was 3.  DS9 (at the time) was in front, then 3-year-old Buddy, then my husband, then I was in back with a teary then-6-year-old DS.  (When he heard his brother mention a 50 foot drop he got scared.)  Anyway, I had told my husband to wrap his arms around Buddy before the big drop...and he forgot!  So Buddy slid forward.  He was too scared too ride again -- I don't blame him.  But I figured it's been a year and a half and he was ready.  Too bad it was still down.



It was actually 8 years and I am with you on "how did I ever survive that long without it?" Those days in December were a holiday honestly my husband & son now treasure like I always have treasured my DL memories. How is it possible they survived so long into their lives without it? 

Colton had never been and Brant had been deprived in his 2 previous trips really. He rode nothing NOTHING that involved a boat due to his mothers fear (Not IASW not PP not the Storybook Canal boats not the submarines etc) he did not ride the Haunted Mansion, He did not ride any coaster type ride either. Honestly the things he remembers doing are Dumbo and the train and they spent most of the day in Fantasyland and he was a 12 year old boy no wonder DL didn't spark his interest on that trip. Our next trip was to take Kari our Tim Burton loving tomboy to see the NBC overlay on the HM we must have ridden that a dozen times in a one day trip and the roller coasters of course..So after that trip for him it was still "just an amusement park" 

The December trip changed all that for him...he gets it. Not a day goes by that some mention of DL isn't initiated by him...Disneyland is his friend on Facebook and he is just as involved in planning our year of adventure as I am. He went so far as to find out what it would cost to renew our vows (behind my back) in October aboard the Columbia while we were in the park dressed like pirates. (It was WAY too big for our budget but yet another sign that Disney is now part of his soul too. Unless there is a disaster of some sort I do not see another 8 year stretch without DL ever in our future together again.

The APs just happened when we were trying to figure our next DL vacation (on the way home from this one) we were up in the air Both boys wanted to come back to see ST2, We all love Halloween so wouldn't TOT in DL be amazing? What about the opening of Carsland? and on it went until we just gave in and APs here we come.

*Now on to commenting on your TR*

You have really started to get creative with pics within your rules. Absolutely love the shadow of Buddy with his ears! Thought it would be my pic highlight for this episode until I saw the one of him staring out over the Land Love this one even more! I am so sorry he missed Splash! this time bit hopefully his time will come soon (a 2012 Carsland visit is in the plans right?) I so hope he enjoys BTMRR as much as Colton did! 
If you recall we also "worked our way up" to Space and Colton loved it...although we had no way of knowing this as he was screaming at the top of his lungs and I did not know if he was terrified or excited until the end. I hope Buddy's ride is just as wonderful for him!

Oh and I cannot resist snapping that pic of the plaque above the tunnel either no matter how many pics of it I already have or will have it is the last picture before the happy tears start streaming down my face!


----------



## mvf-m11c

I am enjoying your TR Deej. All of your pics are very good and can't wait to read more.


----------



## Sherry E

Woo hoo!  Off to a rockin' start so far! 

_(Well, let me be honest - initially, as I began to read the TR and saw the types of photos you had taken, my first words to myself were, "Wow!  This is going to be a winning Trip Report!"  And I was going to post that here.  And then, suddenly and disturbingly, I could hear the voice of Charlie Sheen in my head, saying "WINNING!" with that wicked, smarmy sneer he channels so well.... and that was enough to get me to change my use of the word 'winning' to 'rockin,' as I don't think Charlie has put his stamp on that one yet.)_

This will probably not make sense to anyone, but you know how sometimes when we make repeated trips to DLR, we might come back with a fabulous collection of photos (or at least...really, really great ones) from one trip, while photos from another one of our trips may yield only so-so photos?  I think that happens to ALL of us.  It's hard to hit it out of the park every time.  The collective body of work may be interesting and there may be some gems from each trip, but some of our TR's produce better photos than others and it has a lot to do with our moods, crowds, what was going on in the parks that day, as well as our equipment?

Well, that said, I usually enjoy your photos and amusing narratives anyway.  I am always excited to start reading a new deejdigsdis masterpiece and admire the lovely, bright, colorful shots.  But this time, so far I have enjoyed every picture immensely!  It seems like you got on a roll with the interesting photos early on in the trip!  

This is going to sound odd, but I was impressed with the photos you took as soon as I saw the exterior Mimi's picture!  For some reason, I really like the Mimi's shot - maybe it's the lighting or the composition or whatever - so I knew that this was going to be an awesome pictorial/TR.  If Mimi's could look exciting to me, I knew that only good things would lie ahead in DLR!!  And then the brownie shot...and the bougainvilleas (there are quite a few pink bougainvillea trees/shrubs in my neighborhood, so I can appreciate them!)...and the "change me to sepia" picture!!  Love the Buddy shot too!

Really, all of them are winners!  (_Uh oh, I am hearing "WINNING! in my head again...)_

I also laughed at your comment about how you're not the type of mom to make 4 different meals to pacify the different tastes of your family.  As long as no one is malnourished, nothin' wrong with waiting to eat until breakfast!!

I know the heartbreak of letting an AP expire.  And I know the heartbreak of having years go by in between DLR trips and then wanting to make up for it by going to DLR a bunch of times before another big gap of time sets in.  But there is a certain bittersweet closure to the AP expiring, as you said.  At least you know you made good use of it while you had it.

Now...I can't wait to see the sewing machine photos with the stupid glare in the window!  I hate window glares messing up my photos and I can sooooo relate to that quandary.


----------



## kaoden39

What a great start to your trip report.  I really like your pictures and the picture of you sons back on the train is wonderful.  

Oh and I did get my brownies and ice cream last night.


----------



## deejdigsdis

tksbaskets said:


> Hi Deej!  What a huge mass of humanity that morning.  I love the pictures of Buddy with his mouse ears on.  The last one is just precious
> 
> Those red flowers are stunning!  Your Saloon picture did should sepia!  I always love your pictures.
> 
> Anxious to hear if Buddy rode SM....
> 
> TK



Hello my friend!  Those rope drop pics can be a bit deceiving.  I thought we were in for a horribly crowded day, but it ended up being OK.  Maybe just because I was expecting a lot worse.  So glad you've joined me once again. 



smile4stamps said:


> What a timeless picture!!
> 
> Okay... So I just read your ENTIRE Trip Report from your first trip to the current one.  It took me about a day and a half to read it!  There were some things I was going to comment on but now I don't remember!
> 
> Your TR's are awesome!   Thanks for sharing and I can't wait to read more!



Thank you for joining in!  Wow, that was quite a feat going back through the other trips.  Thanks for the compliments.  There's more to come so stick around. 



TheColtonsMom said:


> It was actually 8 years and I am with you on "how did I ever survive that long without it?" Those days in December were a holiday honestly my husband & son now treasure like I always have treasured my DL memories. How is it possible they survived so long into their lives without it?
> 
> Colton had never been and Brant had been deprived in his 2 previous trips really. He rode nothing NOTHING that involved a boat due to his mothers fear (Not IASW not PP not the Storybook Canal boats not the submarines etc) he did not ride the Haunted Mansion, He did not ride any coaster type ride either. Honestly the things he remembers doing are Dumbo and the train and they spent most of the day in Fantasyland and he was a 12 year old boy no wonder DL didn't spark his interest on that trip. Our next trip was to take Kari our Tim Burton loving tomboy to see the NBC overlay on the HM we must have ridden that a dozen times in a one day trip and the roller coasters of course..So after that trip for him it was still "just an amusement park"
> 
> The December trip changed all that for him...he gets it. Not a day goes by that some mention of DL isn't initiated by him...Disneyland is his friend on Facebook and he is just as involved in planning our year of adventure as I am. He went so far as to find out what it would cost to renew our vows (behind my back) in October aboard the Columbia while we were in the park dressed like pirates. (It was WAY too big for our budget but yet another sign that Disney is now part of his soul too. Unless there is a disaster of some sort I do not see another 8 year stretch without DL ever in our future together again.
> 
> The APs just happened when we were trying to figure our next DL vacation (on the way home from this one) we were up in the air Both boys wanted to come back to see ST2, We all love Halloween so wouldn't TOT in DL be amazing? What about the opening of Carsland? and on it went until we just gave in and APs here we come.
> 
> *Now on to commenting on your TR*
> 
> You have really started to get creative with pics within your rules. Absolutely love the shadow of Buddy with his ears! Thought it would be my pic highlight for this episode until I saw the one of him staring out over the Land Love this one even more! I am so sorry he missed Splash! this time bit hopefully his time will come soon (a 2012 Carsland visit is in the plans right?) I so hope he enjoys BTMRR as much as Colton did!
> If you recall we also "worked our way up" to Space and Colton loved it...although we had no way of knowing this as he was screaming at the top of his lungs and I did not know if he was terrified or excited until the end. I hope Buddy's ride is just as wonderful for him!
> 
> Oh and I cannot resist snapping that pic of the plaque above the tunnel either no matter how many pics of it I already have or will have it is the last picture before the happy tears start streaming down my face!



Sounds like a keeper, that Brant.   Yeah, if I was a 12 year old boy just sticking to Dumbo...I'm not sure I'd ever want to go back.  That's interesting about his mom's fear of boats.  Did she have some kind of traumatizing experience once?  

Yes, I'm branching out a bit more in showing my kids without really showing my kids.  In case there is anyone new out there reading that is wondering what Sherri is referring to when she mentions "pics within my rules"... my husband has been running an adult  s** offender treatment program in a prison for 1 1/2 years now.  Before that he spent a number of years running programs/doing therapy for teenage s** offenders.  Being exposed to that environment has certainly taken its toll, and has led to us being more protective of our online family privacy.  I would like to be a little more "out there" myself (not so mysterious) but I respect my husband's stance on this.  Sometimes I wonder how different our parenting style would be if he didn't do this for a living.  Yep, we're paranoid.  But I also know we are less naive.  I constantly get the "Wow, I would never have thought about that..." from other moms when they ask me why we do things the way we do.  My answer is "I probably wouldn't either if my husband didn't so this for a living."  

OK.  I'm getting waaaaaaaayyyyyy off topic.  Back to happier thoughts and Disneyland!  Colton screaming at the top of his lungs on Space reminds me of Buddy doing the same on Autopia.  But I could see his face and I knew he was having fun.  A CM thought otherwise, though, and came out with a flashlight in search of the source of the blood-curdling screams!

And yes, you are right.  A trip in 2012 is in the works.  I would like to go at Halloweentime.  I think my kids would love that.  This will be a big family trip, though, so it depends on whether or not my brother is willing to take his kids out of school for a week.  If he isn't, then it will probably be in August.



mvf-m11c said:


> I am enjoying your TR Deej. All of your pics are very good and can't wait to read more.



Hi there Bret!  Glad to see you are on board.  Any trips in your near future?



Sherry E said:


> Woo hoo!  Off to a rockin' start so far!
> 
> _(Well, let me be honest - initially, as I began to read the TR and saw the types of photos you had taken, my first words to myself were, "Wow!  This is going to be a winning Trip Report!"  And I was going to post that here.  And then, suddenly and disturbingly, I could hear the voice of Charlie Sheen in my head, saying "WINNING!" with that wicked, smarmy sneer he channels so well.... and that was enough to get me to change my use of the word 'winning' to 'rockin,' as I don't think Charlie has put his stamp on that one yet.)_
> 
> This will probably not make sense to anyone, but you know how sometimes when we make repeated trips to DLR, we might come back with a fabulous collection of photos (or at least...really, really great ones) from one trip, while photos from another one of our trips may yield only so-so photos?  I think that happens to ALL of us.  It's hard to hit it out of the park every time.  The collective body of work may be interesting and there may be some gems from each trip, but some of our TR's produce better photos than others and it has a lot to do with our moods, crowds, what was going on in the parks that day, as well as our equipment?
> 
> Well, that said, I usually enjoy your photos and amusing narratives anyway.  I am always excited to start reading a new deejdigsdis masterpiece and admire the lovely, bright, colorful shots.  But this time, so far I have enjoyed every picture immensely!  It seems like you got on a roll with the interesting photos early on in the trip!
> 
> This is going to sound odd, but I was impressed with the photos you took as soon as I saw the exterior Mimi's picture!  For some reason, I really like the Mimi's shot - maybe it's the lighting or the composition or whatever - so I knew that this was going to be an awesome pictorial/TR.  If Mimi's could look exciting to me, I knew that only good things would lie ahead in DLR!!  And then the brownie shot...and the bougainvilleas (there are quite a few pink bougainvillea trees/shrubs in my neighborhood, so I can appreciate them!)...and the "change me to sepia" picture!!  Love the Buddy shot too!
> 
> Really, all of them are winners!  (_Uh oh, I am hearing "WINNING! in my head again...)_
> 
> I also laughed at your comment about how you're not the type of mom to make 4 different meals to pacify the different tastes of your family.  As long as no one is malnourished, nothin' wrong with waiting to eat until breakfast!!
> 
> I know the heartbreak of letting an AP expire.  And I know the heartbreak of having years go by in between DLR trips and then wanting to make up for it by going to DLR a bunch of times before another big gap of time sets in.  But there is a certain bittersweet closure to the AP expiring, as you said.  At least you know you made good use of it while you had it.
> 
> Now...I can't wait to see the sewing machine photos with the stupid glare in the window!  I hate window glares messing up my photos and I can sooooo relate to that quandary.



LOL about Charlie Sheen!  He just disgusts me.  I was glad to see he didn't get any mention in the Aladdin show this time.  Rockin' is a lot more fun to say than "Winning" anyway. 

That is so funny that you should mention the photo thing!  Most of my photos this trip are of Buddy having fun at Disneyland.  I did get other shots, but I didn't focus on those as much.  I felt like I had a lot of really blurry photos this time around, and wasn't really planning on doing a TR.  It feels like I just barely finished my January one, and I didn't feel like I had a lot to add this time around.  I was sure people would be sick of me and thinking "Not again...just let the AP expire already!"  But then I thought about how I go back to my TRs to get details that I have forgotten (even though I was sure I absolutely would remember) as I put my kids' scrapbooks together.  I didn't want to have a really detailed account from my January trip with Chief, and then have a really scaled-down account from my April trip with Buddy.  So that was why I decided to do a TR this time.  To help me fill in the gaps when I get the pictures/stories/quotes/anecdotes added to a scrapbook.  And then there's my middle child who will have none of this since he didn't want to go.   I was asking him today when he'd want to go to DL with me (knowing that it wouldn't be anytime soon -- may my AP Rest In Peace...).  He said "I don't know.  Not for a few years."  Interesting.

Ugh.  The sewing machine photos.  I'll just apologize for those right now.



kaoden39 said:


> What a great start to your trip report.  I really like your pictures and the picture of you sons back on the train is wonderful.
> 
> Oh and I did get my brownies and ice cream last night.



Thank you!  I really like that picture too.  When I first saw it I wished I had centered it more, maybe stood right behind him.  But then I realized that if I had done that, I wouldn't be able to see his little fingers wrapped around the side of the train.  That's part of what I love about it.

Glad to hear you got your ice cream and brownies. 

Well, the next installment will be up sometime tomorrow.  I was going to get more done tonight, but I got caught up in the news of Osama Bin Laden.


----------



## kaoden39

I also think that if the picture had been more centered it wouldn't have the same draw for me.  It looks more natural and magical to me this way.


----------



## TheColtonsMom

deejdigsdis said:


>



The more I look at this picture the more I love it (will probably try to re create it and never hit the note you did)

The little tilt of his Mickey ears, the tiny fingers on the railing, the milling crowd, the guy with the tripod snapping a picture memory... This picture has many layers. As someone else said it is timeless it could have been taken at many points in Disneyland history. I also love that you made it B&W as so many of the layers stand out better that way. Forget the scrapbook print this one it shoud be in a frame on a desk or hanging on the wall (well ok you could scrapbook it too). You should Absolutely add this one to the pic of the day thread,

NoOne ever knew what my MILs fear of boats was about, there was no trauma she or her family could point to.

Well our last AP trip is planned for late summer/or fall 2012 so you never know we might end up in DL at the same time to see Carsland for the first time. How does your husband feel about meeting DISers? I would think he would be hesitant about people you meet online. Do you guys wear LGMHs?


----------



## deejdigsdis

kaoden39 said:


> I also think that if the picture had been more centered it wouldn't have the same draw for me.  It looks more natural and magical to me this way.



I agree.  I noticed that you are very good at thinking of just the right words to describe something.  "Natural" and that magical Disneylandness describe it perfectly.



TheColtonsMom said:


> The more I look at this picture the more I love it (will probably try to re create it and never hit the note you did)
> 
> The little tilt of his Mickey ears, the tiny fingers on the railing, the milling crowd, the guy with the tripod snapping a picture memory... This picture has many layers. As someone else said it is timeless it could have been taken at many points in Disneyland history. I also love that you made it B&W as so many of the layers stand out better that way. Forget the scrapbook print this one it shoud be in a frame on a desk or hanging on the wall (well ok you could scrapbook it too). You should Absolutely add this one to the pic of the day thread,
> 
> NoOne ever knew what my MILs fear of boats was about, there was no trauma she or her family could point to.
> 
> Well our last AP trip is planned for late summer/or fall 2012 so you never know we might end up in DL at the same time to see Carsland for the first time. How does your husband feel about meeting DISers? I would think he would be hesitant about people you meet online. Do you guys wear LGMHs?



You know, when I took that picture I thought nothing of it.  We had just boarded the train and I told him if he turned around he could see all the people coming into Disneyland.  I just snapped it quickly before we pulled away.  It definitely turned out to be one of my favorites from this trip.  I am on the lookout for where I can put an enlargement.  B&W definitely lends to the timeless factor.

I would love to meet you if our paths crossed next year.   You are right, my husband would think that would be strange.  His sister has met up with a lot of people that she met online over the years.  (Not through the DIS -- but through scrapbooking forums.)  She has been known to drive several states away with her family just to go stay with people she's never met.  My husband just thinks it's so odd.  Actually, "crazy" is a better word.  I had been hoping Sherry's friend's plans would change to put her near DL a bit earlier.  I would have loved to meet Sherry, but now I see it looks like there are no plans.  That is just too bad.  

Off to get another update up!


----------



## deejdigsdis

We made our way around the entire park by train.  I always think it's sad to see a major ride down.  I'm talking about Splash Mountain in particular.  Critter Country just looked so lonely and bare.  I was really sorry to miss Splash again this trip.

After getting off the train at the Main Street Station, we decided to walk down Main Street and then head left.  I just realized that this is what we were doing at EXACTLY this moment a week ago today.  {sigh}  The plan was to pick up Indy FPs, then go down to Pooh and work our way back.  We grabbed Indy FPs but I wasn't positive if Buddy was tall enough to ride.  According to my measurements at home he was barely tall enough, so I thought it could go either way once an Indy CM laid eyes on him.

Took a few pictures by the Rivers of America on our way to Critter Country.











I had really been hoping to ride this ship.  I can't even remember the last time I did that.  AT LEAST 15 years ago.  But it wasn't meant to be this trip.  Same with the canoes.  I haven't done those in at least 15 years either.  Buddy hasn't ridden the Mark Twain before (it was in the midst of the Tiana's Showboat Jubilee during his other trip 1 1/2 years ago).  I didn't realize it wouldn't be running while we were there.  And so much for running around and exploring the island.  No rafts either.  

Enough dwelling on what we couldn't do!  Isn't this flower beautiful?  






Finally we made it over to Pooh.  Walk-on, of course.  I thought it was a good way to start out Buddy's trip.  It is a ride he remembers fondly.  (Mostly because of the gassy sound you hear as you pass by the big heffalump.   Which I _finally_ heard this time around.  He's been talking about hearing that noise again for the past year and a half!)

When we got off Pooh we popped inside Pooh's Corner to see what we might want to get for a treat later on -- after lunch at Hungry Bear.  (Couldn't wait to try my first ever Fried Green Tomato Sandwich!)






Buddy has been dying to have a Tigger Tail since his last trip.  But...the version he knows no longer exists.  I wondered if he'd still want one.






We might have gone on Pooh again.    (Just a side note about that shrugging shoulders emoticon... Buddy saw that in someone else's post and thought it looked funny.  He said, "It looks like they are telling a lie to somebody that they don't know where something is, but they really do.")

Up next...The Haunted Mansion.  WHAT?!?  The hearse is still missing!  It was gone in January.  I fully expected it to be back, but it wasn't.  It just looks so bare without it.






We walked right into the Mansion.  I expected Buddy to sidle up a bit closer to me, given the darkness, but he was just fine.  This would be his first time to see the REAL Haunted Mansion.  He couldn't wait to see the Hitchhiking Ghosts!






I used to be in search of lights/light fixtures...now I don't think about them as much.  I wonder why.  This might be my only one from this trip.  It's found at the Haunted Mansion exit.






Well, motherhood calls.  Be back later...


----------



## tksbaskets

When you are done your motherhooding moment I'm curious where you got a fried green tomato sandwich and how it was.  Also, was Buddy tall enough for Indy???


----------



## TheColtonsMom

tksbaskets said:


> When you are done your motherhooding moment I'm curious where you got a fried green tomato sandwich and how it was.  Also, was Buddy tall enough for Indy???



I can answer that! It is on the new Hungry Bear Menu along with Sweet Potato Fries and lots of other yummy things like a lemon cupcake with a tiny chocolate bee on top! I have been living through other DISers descriptions of this new stuff since I won't get to try it till October..and so far all reviews have been good! I can't wait to hear deej's take on it either though!


----------



## mvf-m11c

deejdigsdis said:


> Hi there Bret!  Glad to see you are on board.  Any trips in your near future?



Definitely, I always enjoy reading your TR and your pictures. I got another trip on Memorial Day Weekend. I just finished the pre-trip plan for that weekend.


----------



## kaoden39

I love that rose.  I think that the colors are just amazing.  I am a fond of beautiful flowers.


----------



## deejdigsdis

tksbaskets said:


> When you are done your motherhooding moment I'm curious where you got a fried green tomato sandwich and how it was.  Also, was Buddy tall enough for Indy???



Yes, like Sherri said, I got the Fried Green Tomato Sandwich at Hungry Bear.  Have you ever eaten there?  The sandwich?  SO GOOD.  What I found IN my sandwich.  Not good.  Nothing disgusting...but .  Pictures to come later.



TheColtonsMom said:


> I can answer that! It is on the new Hungry Bear Menu along with Sweet Potato Fries and lots of other yummy things like a lemon cupcake with a tiny chocolate bee on top! I have been living through other DISers descriptions of this new stuff since I won't get to try it till October..and so far all reviews have been good! I can't wait to hear deej's take on it either though!



Mmmmm!   Minus the thing that could have done some damage had I bitten down just so.



mvf-m11c said:


> Definitely, I always enjoy reading your TR and your pictures. I got another trip on Memorial Day Weekend. I just finished the pre-trip plan for that weekend.



Oh good!  It seems like you always have a trip to look forward to.  That means I always have new pictures to look forward to. 



kaoden39 said:


> I love that rose.  I think that the colors are just amazing.  I am a fond of beautiful flowers.



I could seriously spend all day walking around Disneyland and looking at all the flowers.  I can't imagine Buddy going for that, though.


----------



## mvf-m11c

deejdigsdis said:


> Oh good!  It seems like you always have a trip to look forward to.  That means I always have new pictures to look forward to.



Every trip to DL is something I always looking forward too. I always forget bout the real world and enter the world of fantasy when I enter DL. The last trip in April, I didn't take too many pictures. This time, I will be taking more pics on this trip and I need a challenge of what to take while I am out there instead of the Soundsational parade & possibly ST2 queue.


----------



## deejdigsdis

mvf-m11c said:


> Every trip to DL is something I always looking forward too. I always forget bout the real world and enter the world of fantasy when I enter DL. The last trip in April, I didn't take too many pictures. This time, I will be taking more pics on this trip and I need a challenge of what to take while I am out there instead of the Soundsational parade & possibly ST2 queue.



I agree.  It's so nice to leave all your worries at the gate and just enjoy.  I'm looking forward to seeing your new pictures!


----------



## deejdigsdis

So we had just gotten off The Haunted Mansion.  I think I forgot to mention Buddy's reaction to the Hitchhiking Ghosts.  I've always liked to guess which one I'll get, so I thought that would be fun for him to do as well.  I can't remember who he guessed, but he was right.  Just a little something extra to make his first time seeing the Hitchhiking Ghosts more fun.  (I was going to say "memorable" but I realized it couldn't have been too memorable if I've already forgotten which one it was and it's only been a week!  I guess I could go ask Buddy...   OK.  He remembers.  It was "the long beard one" -- so I guess it WAS memorable to him.)

Off to Pirates of the Caribbean we go...






The left side was open and the right side was closed, but just as we walked in they opened up the right side.  Great timing to bypass the line that was forming!  Our wait was less than 5 minutes.






Loved the ride, as always.  I just love when you hop in your boat and sail off.  It's so quiet and peaceful.  That first drop is one of my favorite parts of the ride.  I just don't get tired of this ride.  My sister loves it too, although this particular time she dozed off.  When she told me that I was shocked.  It's still morning...who does that?  (Which is funny because I may have had my own dozing-off-on-POTC moment later in the trip...)

Up next...we grabbed our 2nd set of BTMRR FPs, and then used the first set.  Our wait was less than 5 minutes. 






Waiting for our train to come in.






Here it comes!






Now, the last time Buddy rode this -- or I should say the ONLY other time Buddy rode this -- he was sitting in the middle between me and his brother.  He had a straight face the entire time.  When the ride was over I asked him if he liked it.  He said, "No.  It's too fast."  Or something like that.  I felt 1 1/2 years time was plenty to prepare him to really enjoy it this time.  And I was right.  He had the biggest smile on his face the whole time.  When the ride was over he said, "This is mine favorite ride so far!"  (Yes, he says "mine" when he should say "my".  I should probably correct him at some point, but he just sounds so cute.)  So BTMRR was a big hit...thankfully!

Flowers at BTMRR exit.











We decided to do one more ride before lunch.  The Jungle Cruise.  This was one of our longer waits of the trip at 13 minutes.  We did the "walk up the stairs -- walk down the stairs" part of the queue, which I don't remember ever doing before.  For some reason I always snap away during this ride.  Most of my pics don't turn out, so I don't know why I keep doing it.  Now that I think about it, I guess THAT'S why I keep doing it.  Because they never turn out and I hope that maybe *this time* they will.  I did get more post-worthy shots this time around, I think.






I took this picture so I'd have something to contribute to the ABC's of Disneyland Photo Thread when we get to "Z" again. 






We had a GREAT guide.  Very into it, just the way I like it.
















The FRONT side of water. 































I tried so hard to get a pic of this lantern while it wasn't swinging all around!






And finally the BACK side of water. 











We made it back to civilization (with all of our heads still intact ) and then headed over to Hungry Bear for lunch.


----------



## smile4stamps

So glad he liked BTMRR!  It's a wonderful ride!!

I also try to take pics of Jungle Cruise and end up with lots of blurry mess!  
To me a good tour guide on the JC is key!  I always feel like it was a waste of time if the Guide is no good!


----------



## TheColtonsMom

Darian was our JC guide on our first ever nighttime JC at Christmas...he was very enthusiastic and the best guide we had the whole trip!

Colton loved the idea of guessing his ghost when he rides the original HM for the first time...however he won't be doing that until February 2012.

Glad he liked BTMRR this time around...as you know it was in Colton's top 2.


----------



## tksbaskets

I just love your trip reports!  Have I said that before?    So glad Buddy liked BTMM.  

I was relieved to finally see some lamp shots.  I was wondering if some stranger had hijacked your trip report!

Great flower shots as always.

Waiting for more....perhaps after a POC nap?


----------



## deejdigsdis

smile4stamps said:


> So glad he liked BTMRR!  It's a wonderful ride!!
> 
> I also try to take pics of Jungle Cruise and end up with lots of blurry mess!
> To me a good tour guide on the JC is key!  I always feel like it was a waste of time if the Guide is no good!



I finally decided that BTMRR is my favorite "mountain" ride...but now having gone twice in a row without Splash Mountain available...I don't know.  It might be a toss up.

Yes, I know what you mean with a cruise through the jungle resulting in a blurry mess of pictures!  I have the same thing happen when I try to take pics in Billy Hill.



TheColtonsMom said:


> Darian was our JC guide on our first ever nighttime JC at Christmas...he was very enthusiastic and the best guide we had the whole trip!
> 
> Colton loved the idea of guessing his ghost when he rides the original HM for the first time...however he won't be doing that until February 2012.
> 
> Glad he liked BTMRR this time around...as you know it was in Colton's top 2.



Do you have a picture of Darian or do you just remember him?  How funny that you remember him either way!  "Guessing the Ghost" was a great way to put a fun spin on a potentially scary situation.  Do you prefer the NBC overlay or the original?  I'm sure you must have commented on that at some point.  My heart will always belong to the original. 



tksbaskets said:


> I just love your trip reports!  Have I said that before?    So glad Buddy liked BTMM.
> 
> I was relieved to finally see some lamp shots.  I was wondering if some stranger had hijacked your trip report!
> 
> Great flower shots as always.
> 
> Waiting for more....perhaps after a POC nap?



Thanks TK!  I'm always glad to see you.   I'm not sure what's going on with me and my lack of lamppost pics my last 2 trips.  Maybe because I was with kids instead of just adults?  I don't know.

I will be back with another update tomorrow.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Very nice TR and see that he liked BTMRR.

The best photo I liked was the flowers at the exit of BTMRR. 

Can't wait to see your next update.


----------



## TheColtonsMom

deejdigsdis said:


> Do you have a picture of Darian or do you just remember him?  How funny that you remember him either way!  "Guessing the Ghost" was a great way to put a fun spin on a potentially scary situation.  Do you prefer the NBC overlay or the original?  I'm sure you must have commented on that at some point.  My heart will always belong to the original.



No pic but I remember him because he sang Happy Birthday to Colton on the Microphone!

I am a firm lover of the original, but not a rabid hater of HMH like some. My daughter Kari (The halloween Bride) only goes when it is HMH she is a huge Tim Burton Fan. Brant & Colton have only ever ridden it as HMH so that is their original so I am quite interested to see what they think of my original when they see it for the first time next spring.


----------



## deejdigsdis

mvf-m11c said:


> Very nice TR and see that he liked BTMRR.
> 
> The best photo I liked was the flowers at the exit of BTMRR.
> 
> Can't wait to see your next update.



Thank you Bret.  Another update coming right up. 



TheColtonsMom said:


> No pic but I remember him because he sang Happy Birthday to Colton on the Microphone!
> 
> I am a firm lover of the original, but not a rabid hater of HMH like some. My daughter Kari (The halloween Bride) only goes when it is HMH she is a huge Tim Burton Fan. Brant & Colton have only ever ridden it as HMH so that is their original so I am quite interested to see what they think of my original when they see it for the first time next spring.



How cool that he sang Happy Birthday to Colton!  When I took DS11 in January, he saw the original HM for the first time.  I remember him commenting that the NBC layover was "much brighter."  I think he preferred the original though.  He's never seen NBC.


----------



## deejdigsdis

So we just reentered civilization after our cruise through the jungle.  When we pulled up to the dock, Darian (our guide) said, "Get out."  This always strikes us as funny when a guide says that instead of "Please disembark to your left" or something like that.  It takes us back to the time when D and I were something like 11 and 12 years old and we were pulling up to the dock after a ride on the canoes.  When the guy said "Get out" my mom thought that was especially funny.  She laughed so hard that she ended up falling out of the canoe.  (Dock-side.  It would have made for a much better story had it been water-side. )  She just collapsed in laughter.  Of course my teenage brothers scurried off, dying of embarrassment.  But D and I laughed right along with her.  Ah, what a great memory. 

I had been looking forward to trying the new Hungry Bear menu.  I was actually fine with the old one, but the new one looked good too.  I was fine with the change -- I'm not always fond of change.  

But first...we stopped and listened to the band for a few on our way over.






Sign as you walk up to Hungry Bear restaurant.






My sister also took a pic of me standing by the sign, in the same pose as the beaver.  Arms folded and teeth sticking out.  I sent the picture to my husband with the caption "And she's all yours..."  He replied with a "Which one?"  I could've told you how he would reply even before he replied.  I guess that's what nearly 17 years of marriage will do to you. 

The restaurant was nearly empty.  Another reason I was excited about eating at Hungry Bear is because I knew they had the Kids Power Pack.  A cute little box with string cheese, yogurt, Goldfish crackers, apple slices and a drink.  Right down Buddy's alley.






This particular one came with freeze dried apples, but we got one later that came with fresh apple slices.

D got a chicken sandwich with sweet potato fries.






She liked the sandwich, but thought the sweet potato fries were just OK.  I thought they were good.

And this was my Fried Green Tomato Sandwich.






It came with the choice of Zesty Slaw or ... something else that I can't remember.  I heard "zesty" and I was all over it.






Now, when I think of "zesty" I think of Italian salad dressing.  Which I love.  This wasn't zesty at all to me.  BUT.  It was so so good.  I loved every bite.  I could have had a big bowlful for lunch and called it good.  The words I would use to describe it are "light and refreshing."  That's what I was thinking to myself when D said, "That looks so light and refreshing."  It was.  And it was VERY good.  I'll have to look for that recipe and try to recreate it.

Back to the sandwich.  First bite...heavenly.  This was my first fried green tomato sandwich ever, so I had nothing to compare it to.  

Second bite...OUCH!  Ouch Ouch Ouch!  I fished this out of my mouth.  (OK, that sounded gross.  Sorry.)






And in case you need a closer look...






It was a broken toothpick.  Look how pointy that thing is!  I had already pulled out the real toothpick prior to eating the sandwich, so I wasn't expecting anything else lingering around in there.  Man, that hurt.

I continued eating.  Before I ate the second half of the sandwich, I pulled out the toothpick and discovered it was broken.  Yep, it was an exact match to the broken piece that I found in the first half of the sandwich.  How did that happen?  It seems like the broken piece would be in the same side as the toothpick it broke off from.  Strange.

On to the zesty slaw.  Seeing as how my sister and I like to tease each other, I put the original mouth-stabbing broken piece of toothpick on top of my slaw and said, "Look at this!    Here's another one!   Can you believe this? "  (She fell for it. )






Something we really missed was watching the Mark Twain sail by/hearing the whistle as we ate.  After we ate we took a quick bathroom break downstairs before heading over to Pooh Corner to pick out a post-lunch treat.  

This sign by the restroom just made me chuckle a bit.  Mostly because of what Buddy thought it was communicating.  I can't for the life of me think of what he said right now.  Maybe I'll come back to that later.


----------



## tksbaskets

TOO funny about your hubby's text message.  Sounds like something my DH would say!  I didn't even know there was a Hungry Bear restaurant.  Where is it in DL?  Looking at those sweet potato fries I'm thinking my men would like to eat there.  Is it a counter service place?

I just loved your picture of the band.  Makes me want to pipe in DL music to my headphones at work and make believe I'm in my happy place!

Looking forward to more!


----------



## kaoden39

The Hungry Bear is my favorite location for a restaurant.  I can hardly wait to try the new menu.  The old menu needed to be changed.


----------



## deejdigsdis

tksbaskets said:


> TOO funny about your hubby's text message.  Sounds like something my DH would say!  I didn't even know there was a Hungry Bear restaurant.  Where is it in DL?  Looking at those sweet potato fries I'm thinking my men would like to eat there.  Is it a counter service place?
> 
> I just loved your picture of the band.  Makes me want to pipe in DL music to my headphones at work and make believe I'm in my happy place!
> 
> Looking forward to more!



Hungry Bear is a counter service restaurant in the Splash Mountain/Pooh area.  It is kind of tucked away a bit.  It is the perfect location for lunch.  There is lots of shade, plenty of tables, and it's fun to watch the Mark Twain sail by.  Usually people wave from the boat as they go by.  It's just really relaxing, and now the food is better with the new menu.



kaoden39 said:


> The Hungry Bear is my favorite location for a restaurant.  I can hardly wait to try the new menu.  The old menu needed to be changed.



It is in an excellent location.  I'm always surprised it isn't busier.  We definitely had our choice of tables and we were there right at lunchtime.  There wasn't even a line to get our food.  I can almost hear the Mark Twain whistle now...


----------



## mvf-m11c

The food looks good at Hungry Bear restaurant. Very nice pictures of the food porn Deej. That reminds me to go over to the HB and have lunch one day. I should have done it last month, but I just had barely any time at the park.

Great update.


----------



## smile4stamps

I can't wait to try the Hungry Bear!  The new options look so yummy!!


----------



## deejdigsdis

mvf-m11c said:


> The food looks good at Hungry Bear restaurant. Very nice pictures of the food porn Deej. That reminds me to go over to the HB and have lunch one day. I should have done it last month, but I just had barely any time at the park.
> 
> Great update.





smile4stamps said:


> I can't wait to try the Hungry Bear!  The new options look so yummy!!



I hope you both get a chance to try out Hungry Bear on your next trip.   We had planned on having lunch over there again during our trip, but it didn't work out.  I could really use some of that Zesty Slaw about now...mmmmm.


----------



## deejdigsdis

I thought I'd pop in and share some pictures from Pooh Corner.  After our lunch at Hungry Bear we wanted a sweet treat.  Pooh Corner was closed during our January visit so it was good to have it up and running again.  Here are some random treat pictures.

(Remember Easter was the day before.)





















I was sure that Buddy would choose a Tigger Tail -- even though they have changed since he last had one.  He has been talking about those things since his one and only trip in Nov. 2009.  If he didn't go for the Tigger Tail, I was sure his second choice would be the pretzel rod with M&Ms.  He had requested one of those when I went to DL with my mom and sisters in Oct. 2010, but they weren't making them while I was there.  They were making a pretzel rod with candy corn instead.  Not very appetizing at all.  I like candy corn but I can only do a few pieces in one sitting.  Well, needless to say, I was shocked when Buddy made his final decision...

A large Mickey Turtle!






This didn't sound like him at all.  He's a HUGE chocolate fan.  (Wonder where he gets that from. )  But given a choice he is usually one to go without nuts.  I ended up choosing a chocolate-dipped marshmallow thing.  






3 marshmallows dipped in caramel, then dipped in chocolate.  I've always wanted to try one, but the main reason I chose this is because I was SURE Buddy wouldn't be happy with the Mickey Turtle, and would want the chocolate covered marshmallows on a stick thing instead.  So I was planning ahead for the trade that I was positive was on the horizon.  I mean, I know my son, right?  Wrong.  He loved his Mickey Turtle and I was stuck with a way-too-sweet treat.  I liked the first couple of bites.  It was really good, but just too much sweetness in one sitting.

My sister got 2 things.  One was a Chocolate-dipped Strawberry.  I'm not sure what the other thing was, as she downed it before I got a picture. 






We found some shade (me and Buddy) and my sister found a bench in the sun.  We enjoyed our treats and the sights and sounds of Critter Country.











I wish the chocolate layer was as thick as the marshmallow, and the marshmallow was as thick as the chocolate.


----------



## tksbaskets

OK now I'm officially drooling on my screen!  Thanks for the treat pictures.  Nice of you to sacrifice your own discerning palate to get the marshmellow thingie in case Buddy didn't like his turtle (which looked delish BTW).  

I would have gone for the chocolate covered pretzel rod that looked like dark and light chocolate with something underneath it.  

Not that I would have turned down any of the pretzel choices.....


----------



## kaoden39

I was so sad when I was there in February and Critter Country wasn't open.  I missed Pooh's Corner.  I lover that little shop.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Wow, the Easter treats look so good that I don't even want to eat them.


----------



## smile4stamps

They do such a good job making seasonal Caramel Apples!  That bunny is so adorable!!

Sorry you got stuck with the Marshmallow item.  Personally I think they need more caramel but I LOVE caramel!!


----------



## TheColtonsMom

I do a dipped pretzel rod thingy and one of the ones I do is pretzel, marshmallow fluff then chocolate and it IS so much nicer when the marshmallow and the chocolate balance each other, I have never eaten one of those marshmallow dippers at DL for the exact reason you stated ...just thought it would be too sweet. However of what you got I think def would have been his chocolate turtle or the chocolate dipped strawberry over what you (good mommy that you are) got stuck with.


----------



## deejdigsdis

tksbaskets said:


> OK now I'm officially drooling on my screen!  Thanks for the treat pictures.  Nice of you to sacrifice your own discerning palate to get the marshmellow thingie in case Buddy didn't like his turtle (which looked delish BTW).
> 
> I would have gone for the chocolate covered pretzel rod that looked like dark and light chocolate with something underneath it.
> 
> Not that I would have turned down any of the pretzel choices.....



I would have traded my chocolate covered marshmallow for the Mickey turtle in a second!   I've never been a fan of pretzels, so those don't appeal to me.  They look cute but that's about it.



kaoden39 said:


> I was so sad when I was there in February and Critter Country wasn't open.  I missed Pooh's Corner.  I lover that little shop.



I love it too.  It's such a happy little place. 



mvf-m11c said:


> Wow, the Easter treats look so good that I don't even want to eat them.



I've always felt that way about the apples.  They are just too cute to cut into.  I'd really like to try one someday.



smile4stamps said:


> They do such a good job making seasonal Caramel Apples!  That bunny is so adorable!!
> 
> Sorry you got stuck with the Marshmallow item.  Personally I think they need more caramel but I LOVE caramel!!



I know!  I wonder how long it takes to make some of those more detailed ones.  I can't believe how pricey they are.

Yeah, I think a little more caramel would have helped tone down all that marshmallow!



TheColtonsMom said:


> I do a dipped pretzel rod thingy and one of the ones I do is pretzel, marshmallow fluff then chocolate and it IS so much nicer when the marshmallow and the chocolate balance each other, I have never eaten one of those marshmallow dippers at DL for the exact reason you stated ...just thought it would be too sweet. However of what you got I think def would have been his chocolate turtle or the chocolate dipped strawberry over what you (good mommy that you are) got stuck with.



That's a good idea.  I'm not a pretzel fan but everyone else in the family is.  I'll have to try that.  That makes a lot of sense to use the marshmallow cream. Right now I'm picturing trying some for the 4th of July -- maybe with red, white and blue sprinkles?  It seems like you could make them look like little sparklers or something.  Thanks for the idea!


----------



## deejdigsdis

After our relaxing treat-eating moment in Critter Country we decided to go catch the next Billy Hill show.  This would be our only day to see it.  We had no problem finding a table (although it was upstairs).  It was 15 minutes until showtime.  I left Buddy and D to relax a bit and I headed over to grab our 3rd set of BTMRR FPs of the day, as well as refill water bottles in the courtyard of Rancho del Zocalo.






Checking out our FPs...






This is another place where I experience "Jungle Cruise Syndrome" -- usually my pictures are a blurry mess.  I'll just share a few.
















I was happy to see my very favorite main Billy.  I always prefer his show.  My favorite moment of this show in particular was when Billy said that any song could be sung in bluegrass style, and then proceeded to sing Cheap Trick's "I Want You To Want Me"   I LOVED this!  I had put my camera away since I just never get any good pics here, but I whipped it out to record this number.  I didn't get the beginning, but I got enough to relive the moment.  I can't tell you how many times I've watched it since I've been home.  He had the audience join in at the end, just like Cheap Trick does.  It was awesome.  

This brings us to the inspiration for this TR's title...  After the show was over Buddy asked, "Mom, are those guys robotic like the Pirates in Pirates of the Caribbean?"    My sister and I got quite a chuckle out of that one.  It was very cute.  I tried to imagine the Billies as audio-animatronics, just as Buddy had seen them. 

I noticed that Buddy was getting a little sleepy.  I think because we had been sitting for so long.  Sitting for lunch, sitting with our treats from Pooh Corner, and then sitting for Billy Hill and the Hillbillies.  I asked him, "Are you getting sleepy?"  He replied, "Mom, I have to go on a roller coaster to not get tired, so I HAVE to go on Space Mountain."  I still felt like we needed to work our way up to that, so I told him that would come later.  We were close to Fantasyland so we'd head there next.  (Yes, I know...the perfect time to go make the rounds at Fantasyland is at 2:00 in the afternoon. )

Flowers in Fantasyland.











Our first ride was King Arthur's Carrousel.  That was one of Buddy's favorites during his last trip.  Here is another favorite picture from this trip.






(How do you like the hat?   I went into Picasa and blocked out his real name and then added "Buddy" .)


----------



## kaoden39

I love what you did with the hat.  How brilliant!  We have always called our son buddy, so I was like oh wow how cool. I hadn't noticed that you did that.


----------



## TheColtonsMom

deejdigsdis said:


> That's a good idea.  I'm not a pretzel fan but everyone else in the family is.  I'll have to try that.  That makes a lot of sense to use the marshmallow cream. Right now I'm picturing trying some for the 4th of July -- maybe with red, white and blue sprinkles?  It seems like you could make them look like little sparklers or something.  Thanks for the idea!



Thanks for the idea right back! How did I never think of the fact that they would look a bit like sparklers! I am so stealing that one! We will have to exchange photos when we both do our versions! I think I even have red/white/blue sprinkles shaped like stars!



deejdigsdis said:


> This brings us to the inspiration for this TR's title...  After the show was over Buddy asked, "Mom, are those guys robotic like the Pirates in Pirates of the Caribbean?"    My sister and I got quite a chuckle out of that one.  It was very cute.  I tried to imagine the Billies as audio-animatronics, just as Buddy had seen them.
> 
> I noticed that Buddy was getting a little sleepy.  I think because we had been sitting for so long.  Sitting for lunch, sitting with our treats from Pooh Corner, and then sitting for Billy Hill and the Hillbillies.  I asked him, "Are you getting sleepy?"  He replied, "Mom, I have to go on a roller coaster to not get tired, so I HAVE to go on Space Mountain."  I still felt like we needed to work our way up to that, so I told him that would come later.  We were close to Fantasyland so we'd head there next.  (Yes, I know...the perfect time to go make the rounds at Fantasyland is at 2:00 in the afternoon. )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (How do you like the hat?   I went into Picasa and blocked out his real name and then added "Buddy" .)



Buddy mind is as cool to listen in to as Colton's...you never know what they are going to say at that age! The pic in my mind of the anamatronic BH&TH is hilarious and he was right a roller coaster does really wake you up!

I think I am falling in love with the back of your son's head! I am so taking some pics from behind Colton next time...a snapshot of what he was seeing at a particular moment in time LOVE IT!


----------



## tksbaskets

deejdigsdis said:


> Checking out our FPs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is another place where I experience "Jungle Cruise Syndrome" -- usually my pictures are a blurry mess.  I'll just share a few.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our first ride was King Arthur's Carrousel.  That was one of Buddy's favorites during his last trip.  Here is another favorite picture from this trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (How do you like the hat?   I went into Picasa and blocked out his real name and then added "Buddy" .)



I *LOVE* the picture of your fast pass stash!  (Say that three times fast)  Good work Deej 

OK, now here is another thing at DL we've never done - the Billy Hilly show.  Would 20 and 55 yo boys like it? 

GREAT work with the photo altering from the color change to Buddy's name on the hat.  You are my DIS trip report goddess!


----------



## smile4stamps

Great job on the Hat!  I would not have even known if you hadn;t said something!

I will have to get a BTMRR stash like that for my June trip.  It is closed all but one day my friend is there so we will need to ride it plenty that day!


----------



## mvf-m11c

The flowers in FL are very colorful and very clear from your pictures.

Now that is a lot of FPs for BTMRR. 

The Mickey's hat that you changed his name almost look so real. Very nice.


----------



## deejdigsdis

kaoden39 said:


> I love what you did with the hat.  How brilliant!  We have always called our son buddy, so I was like oh wow how cool. I hadn't noticed that you did that.



Glad you liked it.   I showed this picture to my husband and he said it looked better than the real thing.  I guess I centered the name a bit better than the lady at The Mad Hatter. 



TheColtonsMom said:


> Thanks for the idea right back! How did I never think of the fact that they would look a bit like sparklers! I am so stealing that one! We will have to exchange photos when we both do our versions! I think I even have red/white/blue sprinkles shaped like stars!
> 
> 
> 
> Buddy mind is as cool to listen in to as Colton's...you never know what they are going to say at that age! The pic in my mind of the anamatronic BH&TH is hilarious and he was right a roller coaster does really wake you up!
> 
> I think I am falling in love with the back of your son's head! I am so taking some pics from behind Colton next time...a snapshot of what he was seeing at a particular moment in time LOVE IT!



Kids definitely say some very cute things at that age.  I've gotten into the habit of writing things down.  I keep a little notebook for each boy in a kitchen drawer -- so it's handy.  When they say something I know I want to remember I jot it down.  They LOVE hearing things they said when they were younger.  And a 5 year old says more "cute" things than an 11 year old.  Two of Buddy's latest Disneyland-related things that I need to write down:  

He was looking at the 8x10 pictures that I have of each boy on the wall -- current school pictures.  They've been there since before he was born.  (Well HIS wasn't, but you know what I mean. )  He looked up at the pictures that have been there forever and said, "Why did you put those there so they are staring at us?  Is it just like Haunted Mansion?  When they look at you and still look at you when you move?"

Then yesterday... "Can I buy Space Mountain for $1 so I can have it here and ride it by myself whenever I want?"

(Guess I just spilled the beans on how he felt about Space Mountain! )



tksbaskets said:


> I *LOVE* the picture of your fast pass stash!  (Say that three times fast)  Good work Deej
> 
> OK, now here is another thing at DL we've never done - the Billy Hilly show.  Would 20 and 55 yo boys like it?
> 
> GREAT work with the photo altering from the color change to Buddy's name on the hat.  You are my DIS trip report goddess!



Fast pass stash - fast pass stash - fast pass stash. 

My husband really likes the Billy Hill show.  You could check them out on YouTube and see if it might be a good fit for your guys.  It makes for a nice afternoon break.  You can get food inside (counter service) and watch the show, or bring food in from somewhere else, or just sit with no food.  My 3 boys really liked it the first time they saw it, but my 2 boys who went on recent trips with me were on the bored side and just wanted to get back to the rides.

I'm glad you liked Buddy's name on the hat!  My husband liked that, too.  

 about being your DIS trip report goddess! 



smile4stamps said:


> Great job on the Hat!  I would not have even known if you hadn;t said something!
> 
> I will have to get a BTMRR stash like that for my June trip.  It is closed all but one day my friend is there so we will need to ride it plenty that day!



Oh yes, ride it as much as you can!  I just love that ride.  When my husband and I went last April it was down for refurb and I missed it so much.  Then when I went with my mom and sisters last Oct. it seemed to break down a lot.  I especially love riding it at night.  I noticed you have a PTR going...I will check it out soon!



mvf-m11c said:


> The flowers in FL are very colorful and very clear from your pictures.
> 
> Now that is a lot of FPs for BTMRR.
> 
> The Mickey's hat that you changed his name almost look so real. Very nice.



Thank you Bret!  We had already used one set of FPs for BTMRR by the time that picture was taken.


----------



## Sherry E

Love the Easter goodies photos!

Love the flowers in Fantasyland - the color scheme of that flower bed is so vibrant.

Very clever the way you worked your magic with Picasa to put in the name 'Buddy'!  I've been wanting to load Picasa (it's free, right?) to start playing around with it, but there is no way [in heck] I am loading it on this current PC so it will have to wait for a new one.

From now on, no matter how many 'shoot a person's head from behind' shots I see around the DIS, I will always know you were the first - or at least the first one I noticed - who came up with that creative idea!  And it's such a simple, basic idea to take a snapshot of someone from behind, and yet...so evocative.  It definitely conjures up a wistful - innocent - awestruck kind of vibe, all at once.  It captures the sense of wonder that is synonymous with Disneyland.

I think "I Want You to Want Me" has the sort of tempo that lends itself to bluegrass-ification.  I can picture that.  I would have been singing right along with them, because that's a song I sing randomly as I am washing dishes or doing housework anyway!  The Billy's might have a harder time if they tried to bluegrass-it-up with "Dream Police" or "Surrender" (yes, I am a Cheap Trick Fan!).

Buddy's tactics to get on Space Mountain are hilarious!


----------



## deejdigsdis

Sherry E said:


> Love the Easter goodies photos!
> 
> Love the flowers in Fantasyland - the color scheme of that flower bed is so vibrant.
> 
> Very clever the way you worked your magic with Picasa to put in the name 'Buddy'!  I've been wanting to load Picasa (it's free, right?) to start playing around with it, but there is no way [in heck] I am loading it on this current PC so it will have to wait for a new one.
> 
> From now on, no matter how many 'shoot a person's head from behind' shots I see around the DIS, I will always know you were the first - or at least the first one I noticed - who came up with that creative idea!  And it's such a simple, basic idea to take a snapshot of someone from behind, and yet...so evocative.  It definitely conjures up a wistful - innocent - awestruck kind of vibe, all at once.  It captures the sense of wonder that is synonymous with Disneyland.
> 
> I think "I Want You to Want Me" has the sort of tempo that lends itself to bluegrass-ification.  I can picture that.  I would have been singing right along with them, because that's a song I sing randomly as I am washing dishes or doing housework anyway!  The Billy's might have a harder time if they tried to bluegrass-it-up with "Dream Police" or "Surrender" (yes, I am a Cheap Trick Fan!).
> 
> Buddy's tactics to get on Space Mountain are hilarious!



Hello there Sherry!  Thank you for the compliments.    Yes, Picasa is free.  When you're ready for it, just Google it and you'll find all the info you need.  Picasa is all I know in the world of photo editing.  It's easy to work with and you just can't beat FREE.

You know, I actually thought of you when The Billies were singing "I Want You To Want Me" .  I don't know if we've discussed Cheap Trick before or if you just _seemed_ like you'd be a fellow Cheap Trick fan.   It was a lot of fun.  I love that you sing that song randomly while taking care of household duties!

Off to work on the next update.


----------



## deejdigsdis

As told by Buddy's head, our first stop in Fantasyland was King Arthur Carrousel.  7 minute wait.  I absolutely love riding this.  I'm sure I took a many years long break from riding.  As a teen I was all about Space Mountain, etc.  I still did a lot of Fantasyland rides during that time -- would never give up Peter Pan! -- but I'm pretty sure the carousel slid off my must-do list for years and years.  But I am wiser now and have learned there's nothing quite like taking your child for a spin on the carousel with perma-grin action going on -- for both of you.   A fun time was had by all.

We ended up at Storybook Land Canal Boats.  7 minute wait...compared to our 35 minute wait in January.  What's up with these short waits on a week that was predicted to be very very busy?  Keep in mind it's during the 2 o'clock hour.  I know they had more boats running in April than in January, but still.

A picture taken while we waited in line.






I love seeing little ducklings in Disneyland.  When I was there last April with my husband, I remember following a mama duck and her ducklings around.  It was great fun.  I was taking a picture of the Castle and almost stepped on them as they came out of the bushes.  I followed them through the side entrance of the Castle and just watched them for a while, until they safely landed in the shade of a tree by Peter Pan.  Anyway, we spotted a mama with her babies in the grass across from where you get on the Storybook boats.






There was one little duckling that would venture out into the water alone, then rejoin the family up on the grass.  Very cute.

We went over to IASW next -- another favorite of Buddy's from his first trip.  (How am I doing with helping him work his way up to riding Space Mountain for the first time? )  Back then he called it "The Little World."  I still call it that when I am talking to him, for nostalgia's sake, but he corrects me now. 






Well today must have been The Day of the Ducks at Disneyland.  We were entertained by this duck floating from side to side where the boats are released.  It always looked like it was in danger of being hit by one boat, but then it would calmly float to the other side at the last moment.  Back and forth.  "Duck Floating Back and Forth" picture overload ahead!

If you look really hard...you can see it there in the middle.











Same pic, just closer view.
















Pics taken from our boat as we sailed off.











IASW is another location where I suffer from "Jungle Cruise Syndrome."  Here are the only 2 pics I could salvage from the blurry mess.











Buddy's begging me to do a puzzle with him.  More later.


----------



## tksbaskets

FUN pictures.  I've never seen so many ducks either.  The suspense is killing me....is Space Mountain coming today??


----------



## kaoden39

I love watching the Disneyland ducks.  They are a lot of fun.  "Little World"  I like it, I may start calling it that myself.  I hope you had fun making your puzzle.


----------



## TheColtonsMom

I absolutely love the back & forth duck at IASW. Obviously it has been doing this for a while...it seems to know the routine pretty well.

When we were there in Dec one of Colton's favorite things on Storybookland canal boats were the "giant" ducks sleeping under the street lamps at night in that LONG park from Peter Pan's London.

I think a DL duck is what I want to be in my next life sigh. To get to live in DL and float along the ROA without a line, to go through and see all of It's A Small World at night when it is still & quiet, to sleep in the shadow of  tiny buildings in Storybookland, To play among the Elephants in their watering hole on the Jungle Cruise...Colton says if he was a DL duck he would spend the night going through Splash Mountain over & over, Brant says he would hang by the Nemo Submarine ride and stare at the silly seagulls saying "Mine Mine Mine" over & over. We could all go hang out in the water by the Hungry Bear at mealtimes and eat the leftover sweet potato fries & bread crusts (and maybe some fried green tomatoes) thrown to us by  the kids visiting that day. So here we all are discussing it & wishing we were DL ducks.


----------



## mvf-m11c

The pictures of IASW are very nice and clear. Plus the duck on the IASW track was so neat to see that it once moved to one side of the track station to the other. 

I was kind of surprise to hear that Storybook Land wait time was only 7 mins. around 2pm. Mostly it is in the 30+ min wait time. At least it was good for you and your group of not to have to wait that long for the ride.

Great job on your TR update today.


----------



## skiingfast

I'll like to go swimming with that duck in the Small World flume.


----------



## deejdigsdis

tksbaskets said:


> FUN pictures.  I've never seen so many ducks either.  The suspense is killing me....is Space Mountain coming today??



It's coming soon, hopefully. 



kaoden39 said:


> I love watching the Disneyland ducks.  They are a lot of fun.  "Little World"  I like it, I may start calling it that myself.  I hope you had fun making your puzzle.



The Disneyland ducks look so content.  

Buddy changed his mind about the puzzle and wanted to do a "finding book" instead.  We went to the used book sale at the kids' school the other night and I sent DS8 on the hunt for any and all "I Spy" type books he could find.  Buddy just can't get enough of them.  DS8 found some good ones for 50 cents each.  That's pretty much all Buddy has wanted to do yesterday and today. 



TheColtonsMom said:


> I absolutely love the back & forth duck at IASW. Obviously it has been doing this for a while...it seems to know the routine pretty well.
> 
> When we were there in Dec one of Colton's favorite things on Storybookland canal boats were the "giant" ducks sleeping under the street lamps at night in that LONG park from Peter Pan's London.
> 
> I think a DL duck is what I want to be in my next life sigh. To get to live in DL and float along the ROA without a line, to go through and see all of It's A Small World at night when it is still & quiet, to sleep in the shadow of  tiny buildings in Storybookland, To play among the Elephants in their watering hole on the Jungle Cruise...Colton says if he was a DL duck he would spend the night going through Splash Mountain over & over, Brant says he would hang by the Nemo Submarine ride and stare at the silly seagulls saying "Mine Mine Mine" over & over. We could all go hang out in the water by the Hungry Bear at mealtimes and eat the leftover sweet potato fries & bread crusts (and maybe some fried green tomatoes) thrown to us by  the kids visiting that day. So here we all are discussing it & wishing we were DL ducks.



I love that you all planned out your "If I was a Disneyland duck..." life.   I think I would spend my mornings in Fantasyland, head over to Hungry Bear for lunch, and then spend my afternoons in the ROA area. 



mvf-m11c said:


> The pictures of IASW are very nice and clear. Plus the duck on the IASW track was so neat to see that it once moved to one side of the track station to the other.
> 
> I was kind of surprise to hear that Storybook Land wait time was only 7 mins. around 2pm. Mostly it is in the 30+ min wait time. At least it was good for you and your group of not to have to wait that long for the ride.
> 
> Great job on your TR update today.



If you look at those duck pictures outside of IASW, you'll notice that we weren't the only ones enjoying watching them.

Isn't that weird that our Storybook wait was only 7 minutes at that time of day, during what was supposed to be a busy week?  We sure were happy about that.



skiingfast said:


> I'll like to go swimming with that duck in the Small World flume.



It was really fun to watch.  He really looked like he knew the drill and had swam in that spot before.

Just wanted to share a little something I got from DS11 for Mother's Day.  They planted marigolds at school and stuck popsicle-stick markers in the flowerpots.  Everyone drew a picture of whatever they wanted and attached it to the stick.  Here's what DS11 did:






I loved it!  (That would be Big Thunder Mountain, the goat, and the dynamite. )

That's it for now.  Back with more TR updates tomorrow.


----------



## skiingfast

deejdigsdis said:


> Just wanted to share a little something I got from DS11 for Mother's Day.  They planted marigolds at school and stuck popsicle-stick markers in the flowerpots.  Everyone drew a picture of whatever they wanted and attached it to the stick.  Here's what DS11 did:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved it!  (That would be Big Thunder Mountain, the goat, and the dynamite. )
> 
> That's it for now.  Back with more TR updates tomorrow.



As I was once told.  Raising him Disney is raising him right!


----------



## TheColtonsMom

deejdigsdis said:


> Buddy changed his mind about the puzzle and wanted to do a "finding book" instead.  We went to the used book sale at the kids' school the other night and I sent DS8 on the hunt for any and all "I Spy" type books he could find.  Buddy just can't get enough of them.  DS8 found some good ones for 50 cents each.  That's pretty much all Buddy has wanted to do yesterday and today.
> 
> Just wanted to share a little something I got from DS11 for Mother's Day.  They planted marigolds at school and stuck popsicle-stick markers in the flowerpots.  Everyone drew a picture of whatever they wanted and attached it to the stick.  Here's what DS11 did:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved it!  (That would be Big Thunder Mountain, the goat, and the dynamite. )
> 
> That's it for now.  Back with more TR updates tomorrow.



OK Colton is a real I spy fan too...have you played the online ones at Wild Tangent games yet ...right now I think there are 4 "I spys" and hundreds of Hidden object games with free trials...we play them often together.

Colton is home sick today and we all 3 love your Mothers Day plant stake! The pic of BTMRR is priceless and Colton really liked the "hidden mickey" in Buddy's DL sign.


----------



## deejdigsdis

skiingfast said:


> As I was once told.  Raising him Disney is raising him right!



Haven't heard that before, but it works for me.   Yesterday my mom told me how proud she is of my Disneyland addiction.  Yes, "proud" and "addiction" in the same sentence!



TheColtonsMom said:


> OK Colton is a real I spy fan too...have you played the online ones at Wild Tangent games yet ...right now I think there are 4 "I spys" and hundreds of Hidden object games with free trials...we play them often together.
> 
> Colton is home sick today and we all 3 love your Mothers Day plant stake! The pic of BTMRR is priceless and Colton really liked the "hidden mickey" in Buddy's DL sign.



I haven't heard of that website.  It actually never occurred to me to look for that kind of thing online.  We've worn out what is available at the library, and then we pick up used books where/when we can.  I'll have to check it out.

I hope Colton is feeling better!


----------



## deejdigsdis

So we left off with the ducks of "The Little World."  When we got off IASW Buddy asked if we could go ride Gadget's Go Coaster, so we headed there next.  We were surprised how short the line was.  15 minutes!  A few pics...
















Originally I planned for THIS to be Buddy's first roller coaster this trip.  He loved it when he was there before, unlike BTMRR.  But, things didn't work out for that to be the case.

I love this pencil measuring stick thing...






... and the domino doors...






It seems like we had a lot of good luck this trip, as far as being assigned to the front row.  I  the front row!  I had my sister take the front row with Buddy so I could get some pics.






He had such a great time, and is especially proud that he is able to raise his arms high in the air. 

When we got off GGC, Buddy had no interest in checking out the rest of ToonTown.  He said, "_NOW_ will you go get a ticket for Space Mountain???"  I had told him that one of the reasons we weren't heading to Space Mountain yet was because we didn't have fast passes for it.  So...the time had come.  To finally go get FPs, that is.  I headed over to Space to grab FPs (with a 4 hour return time!) and then met my sister and Buddy at the Matterhorn -- Tomorrowland side.  (We preferred the shade on this side.)

We had a 20 minute wait for the Matterhorn.  I was looking forward to riding with Buddy for his first time.  We actually practiced the seating arrangement at home!   I would sit on the couch or the floor and have him come sit with me Matterhorn-style, and then I'd wrap my arms around him and tell him this is how it would be.   The time had come to actually put our practice to the test.  He sat down with me and we got all buckled up.  We slowly pulled into the mountain and started up the long hill.  I talked to him the whole way up so he wouldn't be scared in the dark.  Then we were off on our journey down and around the mountain.  So...what did Buddy think of the Matterhorn Bobsleds???  When we got off the ride his exact words were, "This is mine new favorite ride!" 

D was ready for a treat by now, so we decided to get Mickey Ice Cream Bars and sit in that area where the Motorboat Cruise used to be.






I have trained my sister well. 






It was nice to just sit and relax, basking in that feeling of Disneyland.






Buddy certainly enjoyed his Mickey Ice Cream Bar!











You can kind of see that smile behind his ice cream goatee.






Once again, we were graced with the presence of Disneyland ducks!











At one point we saw a teeny tiny duckling come out of the bushes all alone.  It seemed to be lost.  It hopped in the water for a bit, but then went back to the bushes.  I really hope it was reunited with its mama.  We didn't see it again.

Up next...more Fantasyland.


----------



## deejdigsdis

We've got Matterhorn under our belts...aka "one step closer to Space Mountain" for Buddy, and just finished up with yet another treat.  Time to get back to Fantasyland.

First stop: 






Pics taken while waiting in the 20 minute line:
















We let Buddy take the front row.






While standing in line we had noticed some really beautiful flowers by the ride exit.  We planned to take pics when we got off the ride.  It was kind of funny because there was a total of 5 people taking pics of these flowers all at the same time!  Who knew there would be a line to take pictures of flowers.


----------



## kaoden39

Great up date.  Oh my gosh but the ice cream pictures are great!!  Those are the special pictures.  You have trained your sister well.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Nice to see some good photos from you today Deej. Good update and the Mickey Ice Cream bar looks so good to eat. It is very interesting to hear that Buddy likes the Matterhorn so much and made it his new favorite ride. More little ducks right by the former Motor Boat Cruise station, nice shots of the ducks.


----------



## tksbaskets

WOW I don't know what to comment on first....

I just love seeing DL through Buddy's eyes.  I was getting misty eyed when you were describing your experiences with him.  SO special and I'm sure you cherished every moment with your Buddy.  So cute that you practiced your Matterhorn ride at home.  I'm thinking Buddy doesn't feel bad that you _made_ him go to DL with you! 

Next, Grumpy and Donald are sitting here when I literally burst into laughter with your pics of Buddy enjoying his Mikey ice cream bar.    The first two were so precious....the next ones are when the boys looked at me like I was crazy and I was glad I didn't just take a sip of my beverage because it would have been sprayed across my computer screen.  LOVE IT!! 

Last but not least - GREAT flower pictures. 

I'm hoping you have about ten more days to report on but I fear not.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sherry E

I bet the other people taking photos of the flowers outside of Alice were DIS'ers too - or at least from some other message board where they share DLR photos!  That seems like a very _Disney-uber-fan-who-loves-to-post-photos_ thing to do, and anyone who is NOT like that or not from a message board doesn't seem to understand or 'get it.'  (Remember the various quizzical looks and comments I received from passersby during my December trip, when I stopped to photograph plants or window displays?  That one guy even said to me, "I've just never seen anyone take pictures of...a PLANT."  Muahahahaha!  Little does he know!)

How long did it take the Mickey ice cream bar to get to that melty stage?  I ask because those things are hard like cement and seem to take forever to melt down.

I was going to comment before about the Jungle Cruise Syndrome or whatever it is....where the pictures are often a blurry mess.  I would almost kind of expect some blurry stuff on JC because the boat rocks from side to side.  I think it's more the Small World Syndrome because that's where it is deceptively hard it is to get clear shots.  I know we have discussed this phenomenon before - where IASW _seems_ to move so slowly through the ride, so you think the pictures will not be hard to get.  But they are!  And the ones that DO come out clearly seem to be the same ones that everyone gets good shots of (like during the holiday version, for example).  Certain areas of that ride are easier to photograph than others, apparently.


----------



## deejdigsdis

kaoden39 said:


> Great up date.  Oh my gosh but the ice cream pictures are great!!  Those are the special pictures.  You have trained your sister well.



Thank you.   I love the ice cream pictures.  I took quite a few.  Definitely a favorite moment this trip.  I thought that was so funny when I looked up after taking a picture of my ice cream bar and saw my sister doing the same thing.    I don't think I've ever seen her take pictures of food until she started hanging out with me at Disneyland.



mvf-m11c said:


> Nice to see some good photos from you today Deej. Good update and the Mickey Ice Cream bar looks so good to eat. It is very interesting to hear that Buddy likes the Matterhorn so much and made it his new favorite ride. More little ducks right by the former Motor Boat Cruise station, nice shots of the ducks.



Thank you for the compliments Bret.  I was happy he loved the Matterhorn.  Just today he was saying how fun it would be if we could ride down and around clear from the very top.



tksbaskets said:


> WOW I don't know what to comment on first....
> 
> I just love seeing DL through Buddy's eyes.  I was getting misty eyed when you were describing your experiences with him.  SO special and I'm sure you cherished every moment with your Buddy.  So cute that you practiced your Matterhorn ride at home.  I'm thinking Buddy doesn't feel bad that you _made_ him go to DL with you!
> 
> Next, Grumpy and Donald are sitting here when I literally burst into laughter with your pics of Buddy enjoying his Mikey ice cream bar.    The first two were so precious....the next ones are when the boys looked at me like I was crazy and I was glad I didn't just take a sip of my beverage because it would have been sprayed across my computer screen.  LOVE IT!!
> 
> Last but not least - GREAT flower pictures.
> 
> I'm hoping you have about ten more days to report on but I fear not.  Thanks for sharing!



Disneyland with Buddy was very special indeed.   Taking a 5 year old son had a certain amount of wonder and innocence that just wasn't quite as present with an 11 year old son.  Each trip was special in its own way, though.  And I certainly know where you're coming from with the "misty eyes."  On our family blog I did a post that went something like this:  Mickey Mouse Ice Cream Bar.  $4.  [insert picture of Buddy holding his  before taking the first bite here]       Mickey Mouse Ears With Name Embroidered On The Back.  $15.  [insert picture of Buddy watching the carousel -- the picture where I changed the name on his hat to "Buddy" -- but of course I left his real name on the pic posted on the blog]     Hanging Out With Your 5 Year Old At Disneyland.  Priceless.  [Insert about 10 pics of Buddy with the the biggest smile ever having the time of his life.  Laughing on the Teacups, arms raised high.  Riding the carousel -- me looking down at him because I'm in the "up" position, and he's looking up at me and smiling.  Etc. Etc.]  Kind of like that old MasterCard commercial.  Anyway, every time I see that post I get a little misty.  We had such a great time.

I'm glad you didn't spray all over your computer screen too!   That would not have been good.  Unfortunately I only have 3 days to report on...not 10.  



Sherry E said:


> I bet the other people taking photos of the flowers outside of Alice were DIS'ers too - or at least from some other message board where they share DLR photos!  That seems like a very _Disney-uber-fan-who-loves-to-post-photos_ thing to do, and anyone who is NOT like that or not from a message board doesn't seem to understand or 'get it.'  (Remember the various quizzical looks and comments I received from passersby during my December trip, when I stopped to photograph plants or window displays?  That one guy even said to me, "I've just never seen anyone take pictures of...a PLANT."  Muahahahaha!  Little does he know!)
> 
> How long did it take the Mickey ice cream bar to get to that melty stage?  I ask because those things are hard like cement and seem to take forever to melt down.
> 
> I was going to comment before about the Jungle Cruise Syndrome or whatever it is....where the pictures are often a blurry mess.  I would almost kind of expect some blurry stuff on JC because the boat rocks from side to side.  I think it's more the Small World Syndrome because that's where it is deceptively hard it is to get clear shots.  I know we have discussed this phenomenon before - where IASW _seems_ to move so slowly through the ride, so you think the pictures will not be hard to get.  But they are!  And the ones that DO come out clearly seem to be the same ones that everyone gets good shots of (like during the holiday version, for example).  Certain areas of that ride are easier to photograph than others, apparently.



Yes, I agree.  Small World Syndrome is a better term for the reasons you describe.  I just called it Jungle Cruise Syndrome since that was the first ride this trip that I suffered from The Syndrome. 

I wonder if we'll see any pics of those same Alice flowers show up around here on the DIS.  That would be funny!  It didn't occur to me to ask.  I just thought, "We aren't the only ones that noticed how pretty those flowers are."  They just seemed extra pretty, but there weren't many there.  And yes, I remember that guy who made the comment to you about never having seen someone take a picture of... a plant.   He was probably thinking, "Who comes to Disneyland and takes pictures of plants when there are rides to be ridden?!?" 

And about the Mickey Ice Cream Bar... I checked the times that all the pictures were taken and it was a total of 10 minutes between 1st bite and that melted mess of a face.  Today I happened to ask Buddy what his favorite food was at Disneyland.  He said the ice cream bar.  "The next time you eat one of those, eat it so your face gets really messy like I did.  It's more fun that way."  He was so serious, so I just chuckled inside. 

OK, it looks like I won't be able to get another update posted until tomorrow, so stay tuned...


----------



## deejdigsdis

Continuing on with Fantasyland...

OK.  I did something that I haven't done in years.  YEARS.  I rode the Teacups!  Oh, what we mothers do for our children...  I haven't been able to ride these due to the spinny factor in like...forever.  Here I am back in 1979 riding with my bro and sis.  We are in the yellow teacup.  My brother is on the far left, you can barely see my head poking up, and then D is on the far right.  (Everything looks so different!)






It was one of Buddy's favorites from his first trip, as well as one of my favorite memories from the first time we took the kids.  I happily watched from the sidelines as my husband took all 3 boys for a wild spin.  Anyway...Buddy wanted to ride the Teacups.  At first I thought, "Sorry Buddy but there's no way..."  (Man, I am all over the ellipses tonight.  I know I overuse them, and even use them incorrectly at times...but I just really like them. )  Then I got to thinking, "Well if we don't do any extra spinning, maybe I can handle it.  Maybe."  I decided to give it a go for Buddy's sake.  The line was very short, so there was no time like the present!






Buddy's favorite colors are blue and yellow, so he chose to ride in a blue teacup.






I had the camera on video mode as Buddy and I were sitting there, waiting for the teacups to start spinning.  I was aiming the camera at Buddy and said, "Are you ready for this?  I don't know if I'm ready for this.  I might throw up on you."  Boy, did he ever move quickly!  He had been sitting all scrunched up against the spinning wheel, but as soon as I mentioned the possibility that he might get thrown up on he was outta there.  Once we started and it appeared that I _wasn't_ going to lose my Mickey Ice Cream Bar he started spinning us.  And you know what?  It wasn't nearly as bad as I was expecting.  Of course that had a lot to do with the fact that we weren't spinning out of control.  I was either recording Buddy or taking pictures, which seem like they would contribute to feelings of motion sickness.  But they didn't.  I was quite proud of myself!  To see Buddy's reaction during the ride...arms up, laughing and smiling all the while...a favorite memory from this trip for sure. 

Taken during the ride, to distract me from possible motion sickness:






From here we headed to Dumbo.  15 minute wait.  What is up with these short lines this afternoon?
















I meant to take a picture from the front of the Dumbo topiary after the ride, but I forgot.






Sticking with the theme of choosing vehicles that were his favorite color, Buddy chose this blue(ish) Dumbo.
















After Dumbo we headed over to Pinocchio.  Another short wait (as usual, I guess) at 5 minutes.






It was about 6:15pm at this time.  D had plans to meet an old friend for dinner in DTD so we parted ways.  She hopped on the Monorail with plans to maybe meet up with us around 10:00pm.  We had Indy FPs to use, after all.  And BTMRR at night was a must as well.

So Buddy and I were left to do our own thing.  I asked him what he wanted to do.  Here we come Indiana Jones!  We walked through the castle with a stop at the Golden Spike.  I believe taking this picture will become a new tradition.






Pausing to look at the castle before heading to Adventureland.






Now, I still wasn't sure if Buddy was tall enough for Indy.  I had measured him at home, and it was really close.  He hit 46" -- but I could see it going either way depending on the CM.  We walked up to the measuring stick and he just barely made it.  Whew!  Off we went, skipping the 45 minute standby line and waiting 10 minutes in the FP line.  I thought it might be best for Buddy to sit somewhere in the middle of row 3 for his first Indy ride -- just because I thought he'd feel safer/less scared.  Well, remember how I mentioned that we seemed to luck out in the front row department this trip?  Here we were once again, assigned to the front row.  I asked Buddy if he was OK with that, and he was.  He even got to sit at the steering wheel!  He really liked this ride, but he DIDN'T say, "This is mine new favorite ride!"  So that honor still belonged to the Matterhorn.

When we got off the ride I made him stand by the sign and hold up 5 fingers, showing that he was 5 years old the first time he rode Indy. 






ETA: I just read this post and noticed a Disneyland duck sitting in the flowers by the Dumbo topiary.  I didn't even notice it when I was taking the picture.  How funny!


----------



## deejdigsdis

Since Buddy and I had some time to ourselves, I thought it would be good to do some things that D wasn't interested in...namely the rockets and Space Mountain.  (Finally!)  Off we go to Tomorrowland.  We had a fairly short wait for Astro Orbitor.  I usually do OK on this one, but I was kind of feeling icky when we got off.  

I love this picture.  I can tell by Buddy's cheeks that he is sportin' a smile! 






I have to admit that I didn't take many pictures once it was just me and Buddy.  Just having too much fun enjoying every moment, I guess.  I know we rode Buzz next, with a 10-ish minute wait.  

Finally!  What Buddy had been wanting to ride all. day. long.  Space Mountain!  I gave him his FP as we made the walk up to the ride entrance.  He was sooooooo excited.  It was just fun to watch him.  He showed the guy his FP and then we continued on, standing in line for less than 10 minutes.  I took a pic of Buddy once we were assigned to our row -- which wasn't Row 1, but I thought that was for the best given it was his first time.  He was all smiles.  At last it was our turn to get on.  Buddy was literally squealing with excitement.  The couple sitting behind us commented on how excited he was.  I told them it was his first time.  He didn't get nervous at all.  He was a little restless in his seat, squealing, and just ready to get going.  I don't remember talking to him during this ride.  He wasn't hesitant about anything so I just let him enjoy the experience.  And boy did he ever!  When it was all over he said, "THIS IS MINE NEW FAVORITE RIDE!!! Can we go again?!?"  I was so happy he loved it.  I told him we wouldn't be riding again that night since we didn't have any more "tickets" and I didn't want to go standby, but we would for sure ride it again tomorrow.  We went to go see our picture, but someone tall was sitting in front of Buddy so we couldn't see him at all.  Bummer.  Then we went back and I had him stand by the Space Mountain entrance sign and I took Buddy's picture while he was calling his brothers to tell them that he just got off Space Mountain.  As he was talking to his oldest brother, age 11, he said, "The music was so cool!"  I didn't feel like I was listening to my 5 year old baby at that moment.  Space Mountain had aged him somehow. 

It was getting close to 8:30pm.  I figured we better go find some dinner.   We ended up at Stage Door Cafe.  There were only 2 people in front of me but we waited in line for around 20 minutes.  It was ridiculous.  Buddy got the chicken (nuggets or strips?  can't remember) and fries.  I got a Corn Dog.  That was a bit of a frustrating meal.  Buddy ate maybe 3 bites of his dinner.  What a waste.  It had been 9 hours since lunch, with 5 or 6 hours since our ice cream.  Surely he'd be hungry enough to actually eat something by now.  I think I'm done getting Corn Dogs there.  I just felt that yucky "heavy" feeling when I was finished eating.  The bright spot from dinner was when a CM walked up and gave Buddy an "Honorary Citizen of Disneyland" button.

At some point D texted me and said she wouldn't be coming back to the park and asked me to grab her hoodie from the locker.  Her friend wanted her to go see their apartment.  Sherry, I thought of you.  She said her friend lived within walking distance of The Grove -- in what the friend described as the tallest apartment complex in the country.  I figured you'd know what that was.  So she was right in your neck of the woods Sherry.  Too bad she couldn't whisk you back to Anaheim with her! 

Time to get back to the rides...but how much longer would Buddy last?  We had been in the park for 12 hours straight and he had been on his feet all day.  We decided to go back to Pooh.  We walked on, and then stayed on for a second ride.






It was so dead back there.  We could have stayed on for a 3rd ride had we wanted to.  We made our way back to the Haunted Mansion.  The fireworks were going on by this time.  There were several small groups of people watching them from Critter Country, and some sitting in the middle of the walkway between Splash Mountain and HM.  They actually had a pretty good view.

So we walked on Haunted Mansion, then walked on Pirates, then walked on BTMRR.  From there we headed back to the Matterhorn.

Passing the castle...






Only an 8 minute Matterhorn wait.  I must admit that I was getting sleepy and ready to call it a night.  But not Buddy.  I asked him if he was ready to go back and get some rest so we could come back in the morning and do it all over again.  He said no, so we carried on.

We walked onto the Teacups.  Fantasyland was very dead.  (Except for the Peter Pan line.)  We waited 20 minutes for Peter Pan, then walked onto King Arthur Carrousel and had a few minute wait for Mr. Toad.  

Here's Buddy's horse this time around.






My plan this trip was to take pictures of ride "Exit" signs.  Well, that didn't go over very well.  We're at the end of Day 1 and here I am taking my first one of the day.   I just didn't remember to do it.






Casey Jr. had a short wait, as there was only 1 train running by this time.  






Buddy wanted to ride again, so we got back in line.  I took his picture as we were waiting for the train to come back.  He looked like he was just starting out the day, energy-wise.  I was the one that was dragging.

The clock struck midnight when we left Casey Jr.  I REALLY wanted to make the 12:15 shuttle back to the Candy Cane, but wasn't very hopeful.  Buddy and I dashed across the park.  Once we hit Main Street Buddy said, "Mine feet hurt."  It wasn't a tired whine, it was just a matter-of-fact statement, and his first declaration of tired feet that day.  So at that point I picked him up and carried him.  I couldn't carry him non-stop though, so he'd walk for a bit and then I'd carry him some more.  Miraculously we made it from Casey Jr. to the shuttle stop with about 2 minutes to spare.  Buddy climbed up on a bench and was totally out in less than 20 seconds.






What an awesome day.    We were expecting high crowds and got much lower crowds.  We got in 32 rides and 2 extended treat stops!  I got to hang out with my 5 year old in Disneyland for 15 hours with no whining or complaining.  Sometimes I think back on that and wonder how that was even possible.  The no-whining, that is.  Kids are kids -- they get tired.  But Buddy somehow didn't go there, thankfully.  When I talk to my husband about that day I am just in awe of how perfect it was.  (minus the eating thing )  It was one of those days you wish you could relive.  So perfect.


----------



## Sherry E

I finally have to disagree with you on something (ordinarily I agree with you on most things)!  The Teacups!  

Well it probably largely depends on the person and their individual make-up, but I find the Teacups to be much more jarring to me than they were in the old days.  I was never a 'spin the cup like a madman to feel like we are tilting sideways' kind of girl to begin with.  I hated riding with maniacal friends who just had to spin the cup of death as fast as it would go.  I would always choose to ride with people who were not very strong (even though they all thought they were!) and couldn't get it to move very easily!  But at least I was okay with _some_ wheel-spinning.

However, when I got on the 'Cups again in 2008, Shawn and I didn't even spin the cup past the first 2 seconds of the ride because the vehicle was moving fast enough for us on its own.  Its natural, non-wheel spinning movement was more than enough for us!  I even said, "Whoa!  This has gotten faster even without spinning it!"  It may just be that I cannot personally handle that kind of motion as well as I could when I was younger, but I definitely think that different people will experience the Teacups differently.



As for the ellipses...as someone who has done her fair share of proofreading and correcting of spelling, grammar, punctuation, format and overall syntax in her life, I can say that MOST of the TR's on this forum (mine included) could be victims of the dreaded red pen to varying degrees - IF we were adhering to guidelines for business letters or scripts or particular types of documents.  For example, sometimes if I am posting quickly and need to sign off of the DIS fast, I leave typos.  Since I have a natural inclination to spot typos, I HATE it when I leave them in a hastily typed post but it happens.

But for 'creative writing' (and I consider TR's to be creative writing) it doesn't really matter, as the punctuation is used to emphasize the thought or feeling being conveyed, as you know.  There are lots of us who use ... or !!! or all kinds of fun things to express ourselves in these TR's.  If we were being formal, it would be different.  (Most of the e-mails and text messages I receive these days are all lower case letters - no caps at all - and riddled with weird misspellings and abbreviations.  The whole compositional landscape has changed in the last decade!)

So you just keep ... 'ing away!!!  I enjoy it!


----------



## Sherry E

The "tallest apartment complex" near The Grove, eh?  Well, there is one huge place (it spans a lot of land) that instantly springs to mind.  I used to live in that complex (pre-1996), and it has a combo of garden apartments and tower apartments.  So I am thinking the towers are what D's friend was talking about.

Otherwise, if it's not that particular place there is one other kind of big apartment complex sort of across the street from The Grove that it could be, but it's not necessarily tall.

Anyway, yes, it's definitely my neck of the woods!

I'm so glad Buddy finally got his Space Mountain fix - "...mine new favorite ride" is hilarious!!  So sweet!


----------



## TheColtonsMom

Too funny that you were afraid of getting sick on the teacups and it was Astro Orbiter that did it. The teacups are of course my DHs nemisis (which he has agreed to take motion sickness pills and ride next time for Colton) I have never gotten sick on a ride before this last trip and I got hit 3x...the very first one being Dumbo and the second being Astro Orbiter! I think those two were directly related to how Colton "ran" the up and down motions but ewww I really did not feel well after those..(the 3rd was TOT which was a whole different kind of sick I was actually having trouble breathing after that one)

The exit sign thing was a nice idea, but I can see where it would be sooo easy to forget as you exit and are talking with Buddy about the ride....kids can be so wonderfully distracting sometimes!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Great classic pic of the Teacups. Just like the rest of the day during your visit at DL, short lines which is great for you and your group. I don't know what it is with me and the golden spike pic, those r my favorite pics from your TR.  Buddy just barely made the ride height limit for INDY and I thought he would say that this would be his favorite ride at DL.

You really did a lot that day and got a lot of the rides at DL done in one day. I'm glad to hear that you are doing a Sign Exit Quest like I did with the Sign Quest. I hope to see more Sign Exits the next day.


----------



## smile4stamps

I am SO impressed that Buddy was able to make it all day!

I will be there in June and I am thinking I will need breaks!  I don't think I can do 7am of MM through Midnight!  

I am also afraid of the Teacups!  I did not do them either of my trips to DL.  I am thinking of trying them the next time but I dunno!  

I loved the Mickey Ice Cream pictures!  Especially the Ice Cream goatee!

As far as punctuation and grammar?  Take a look above.  My posts are often riddled with !!!  I have tried to stop it but there isn't really another way to convey the !! without using a !


----------



## tksbaskets

I'm smiling and exhausted just reading about your day.  It sounds just wonderful!  I'm thinking Buddy probably slept on the shuttle too.    THIRTY TWO rides????  You make my family look like lazy slouches!


----------



## deejdigsdis

Sherry E said:


> I finally have to disagree with you on something (ordinarily I agree with you on most things)!  The Teacups!
> 
> Well it probably largely depends on the person and their individual make-up, but I find the Teacups to be much more jarring to me than they were in the old days.  I was never a 'spin the cup like a madman to feel like we are tilting sideways' kind of girl to begin with.  I hated riding with maniacal friends who just had to spin the cup of death as fast as it would go.  I would always choose to ride with people who were not very strong (even though they all thought they were!) and couldn't get it to move very easily!  But at least I was okay with _some_ wheel-spinning.
> 
> However, when I got on the 'Cups again in 2008, Shawn and I didn't even spin the cup past the first 2 seconds of the ride because the vehicle was moving fast enough for us on its own.  Its natural, non-wheel spinning movement was more than enough for us!  I even said, "Whoa!  This has gotten faster even without spinning it!"  It may just be that I cannot personally handle that kind of motion as well as I could when I was younger, but I definitely think that different people will experience the Teacups differently.
> 
> 
> 
> As for the ellipses...as someone who has done her fair share of proofreading and correcting of spelling, grammar, punctuation, format and overall syntax in her life, I can say that MOST of the TR's on this forum (mine included) could be victims of the dreaded red pen to varying degrees - IF we were adhering to guidelines for business letters or scripts or particular types of documents.  For example, sometimes if I am posting quickly and need to sign off of the DIS fast, I leave typos.  Since I have a natural inclination to spot typos, I HATE it when I leave them in a hastily typed post but it happens.
> 
> But for 'creative writing' (and I consider TR's to be creative writing) it doesn't really matter, as the punctuation is used to emphasize the thought or feeling being conveyed, as you know.  There are lots of us who use ... or !!! or all kinds of fun things to express ourselves in these TR's.  If we were being formal, it would be different.  (Most of the e-mails and text messages I receive these days are all lower case letters - no caps at all - and riddled with weird misspellings and abbreviations.  The whole compositional landscape has changed in the last decade!)
> 
> So you just keep ... 'ing away!!!  I enjoy it!



Funny about the Teacups!  I wonder if we hit it on a really slow day.  With Buddy being the only one spinning, we definitely weren't spinning all that much.  D said we were most certainly the most non-spinning teacup out there.  I was really surprised that I could handle it and it didn't affect me at all.  Now those spinning ladybugs in A Bug's Land?  I wouldn't attempt to try those.  Since there are fewer and the platform things are smaller, there's just too much spinning going on for me.

I will definitely keep ...'ing away!!! 



Sherry E said:


> The "tallest apartment complex" near The Grove, eh?  Well, there is one huge place (it spans a lot of land) that instantly springs to mind.  I used to live in that complex (pre-1996), and it has a combo of garden apartments and tower apartments.  So I am thinking the towers are what D's friend was talking about.
> 
> Otherwise, if it's not that particular place there is one other kind of big apartment complex sort of across the street from The Grove that it could be, but it's not necessarily tall.
> 
> Anyway, yes, it's definitely my neck of the woods!
> 
> I'm so glad Buddy finally got his Space Mountain fix - "...mine new favorite ride" is hilarious!!  So sweet!



The way the friend talked it was like the apartment complex was well-known for being the tallest in the country.  I guess not quite as well known as they thought, if it wasn't completely obvious to a local!



TheColtonsMom said:


> Too funny that you were afraid of getting sick on the teacups and it was Astro Orbiter that did it. The teacups are of course my DHs nemisis (which he has agreed to take motion sickness pills and ride next time for Colton) I have never gotten sick on a ride before this last trip and I got hit 3x...the very first one being Dumbo and the second being Astro Orbiter! I think those two were directly related to how Colton "ran" the up and down motions but ewww I really did not feel well after those..(the 3rd was TOT which was a whole different kind of sick I was actually having trouble breathing after that one)
> 
> The exit sign thing was a nice idea, but I can see where it would be sooo easy to forget as you exit and are talking with Buddy about the ride....kids can be so wonderfully distracting sometimes!



Just reading your paragraph about the different motion sickness rides made me feel a little dizzy!  It really did.  Ugh.  After Buddy conquered everything in DL, he said with a suspicious smile, "Now we are going to ride Tower of Terror."  Will I once again go on a non-me ride for the sake of my child?  We'll see...



mvf-m11c said:


> Great classic pic of the Teacups. Just like the rest of the day during your visit at DL, short lines which is great for you and your group. I don't know what it is with me and the golden spike pic, those r my favorite pics from your TR.  Buddy just barely made the ride height limit for INDY and I thought he would say that this would be his favorite ride at DL.
> 
> You really did a lot that day and got a lot of the rides at DL done in one day. I'm glad to hear that you are doing a Sign Exit Quest like I did with the Sign Quest. I hope to see more Sign Exits the next day.



Thanks for the compliments Bret.  It didn't occur to me to take a pic with the Golden Spike until my trip in January.  My SIL and her family went to DL for the very first time in March.  They took a pic from above with all 5 family members' feet surrounding the Golden Spike.  It looked really cool.

I was surprised Buddy didn't say more about Indy.  He loves the Lego Indiana Jones game for the Wii, so it really surprised me that he didn't get more into it.  I mean he liked it, but he didn't seem to be drawn back there over and over.

I TRIED to do an Exit Sign quest for the rides, but I kept forgetting about it.  I think I only got 3!



smile4stamps said:


> I am SO impressed that Buddy was able to make it all day!
> 
> I will be there in June and I am thinking I will need breaks!  I don't think I can do 7am of MM through Midnight!
> 
> I am also afraid of the Teacups!  I did not do them either of my trips to DL.  I am thinking of trying them the next time but I dunno!
> 
> I loved the Mickey Ice Cream pictures!  Especially the Ice Cream goatee!
> 
> As far as punctuation and grammar?  Take a look above.  My posts are often riddled with !!!  I have tried to stop it but there isn't really another way to convey the !! without using a !



I can't believe he made it all day either!  I'm NEVER the one who wants to leave before the park closes, but I was ready this time.  Which is odd since we were having such a wonderful time.  I was just getting a little tired.

The Teacups really surprised me.  I wasn't bothered by them either time I rode, but I did feel a tiny hint of something coming on when I rode Dumbo.  That was new to me.  So strange that something that started bothering me years ago _didn't_ bother me this trip, and something that has _never_ bothered me was on the verge of bothering me.  

Keep up with the !!!  I think it's fun!



tksbaskets said:


> I'm smiling and exhausted just reading about your day.  It sounds just wonderful!  I'm thinking Buddy probably slept on the shuttle too.    THIRTY TWO rides????  You make my family look like lazy slouches!



It was a wonderful day.  Can you believe how much we did?  I didn't feel like we were rushing all around, either.  It was a relaxing day in a lot of ways.  I was really surprised when I counted all the rides that we had done that day.  And you are right...Buddy did sleep on the shuttle.  It was a bit tricky trying to carry him up the stairs once we reached Candy Cane Inn.

Did we or did we not make rope drop at 9am on Day 2??? That is the question.


----------



## mvf-m11c

deejdigsdis said:


> Thanks for the compliments Bret.  It didn't occur to me to take a pic with the Golden Spike until my trip in January.  My SIL and her family went to DL for the very first time in March.  They took a pic from above with all 5 family members' feet surrounding the Golden Spike.  It looked really cool.
> 
> I was surprised Buddy didn't say more about Indy.  He loves the Lego Indiana Jones game for the Wii, so it really surprised me that he didn't get more into it.  I mean he liked it, but he didn't seem to be drawn back there over and over.
> 
> I TRIED to do an Exit Sign quest for the rides, but I kept forgetting about it.  I think I only got 3!



I am enjoying your TR Deej. Its been awhile since I have enjoyed a TR on the thread since Michele (kaoden39).  On one of your previous TR that you took a picture of the Golden spike with color and black & white. Your pic on this TR looked very clear and good that you want to make this a tradition for you and your family.

INDY is a very popular ride at DL, but maybe the fast rides like the roller coasters at DL got the excitement out of him. 

It is nice to see some signs during your trip and when you go back to DL one day, it will be nice to see some more exit signs.

Keep up the good work on your TR.


----------



## deejdigsdis

mvf-m11c said:


> I am enjoying your TR Deej. Its been awhile since I have enjoyed a TR on the thread since Michele (kaoden39).  On one of your previous TR that you took a picture of the Golden spike with color and black & white. Your pic on this TR looked very clear and good that you want to make this a tradition for you and your family.
> 
> INDY is a very popular ride at DL, but maybe the fast rides like the roller coasters at DL got the excitement out of him.
> 
> It is nice to see some signs during your trip and when you go back to DL one day, it will be nice to see some more exit signs.
> 
> Keep up the good work on your TR.



Thank you so much Bret.  It's always fun to hear someone is enjoying the TR.  Glad you're along for the ride!  

I think you're right.  Buddy definitely developed a taste for roller coasters this trip!

Be back soon with another update.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Day 2.  The hours today were once again 9am - midnight.  The first shuttle of the day would be leaving at 8:30.  Let's just say we weren't on it.   We weren't on the 9:00 shuttle...or the 9:30 shuttle...or the 10:00 shuttle...or the 10:30 or 11:00 shuttle.  We were on the 11:30am shuttle.   So yeah, we didn't make rope drop.  I decided to just let Buddy sleep until he woke up, which was pretty late obviously.  D wanted to sleep in even longer, so we made plans to meet up with her in DCA later.

So Buddy and I hopped on the 11:30 shuttle -- 3 hours after the first shuttle.  I was SHOCKED to find it was standing room only by the time we got on at 11:25.  I had never seen the shuttle more than 1/3 full during any of my 7 shuttle rides (between my January and April trips).  So this was weird.  I was standing and holding the overhead bar while Buddy stood with his arms wrapped around my waist.  Not very fun when the driver would brake.   Being the seat belt-wearing stickler that I am, I was just waiting for Buddy to pipe up and say something like, "Now why is it OK for us to stand up on a bus and ride to Disneyland on a busy street, but it's not OK for me to not wear a seat belt when we just drive around the corner of a non-busy street to my friend's house???"  Well, he didn't say anything.  But I'm sure my older 2 boys would have made some comment.

After we were dropped off we headed straight to the stroller rental.  Today would be a stroller day.  Our next stop was to go into DL and get Space Mountain FPs, and then grab some fruit at the cart on Main Street.  (Remember...we missed breakfast at CCI.)

We made our way into Disneyland and I just felt a little...off?  Slightly bummed?  Out of sorts?  It just doesn't feel right to me to go in so late in the day.  Missing those early morning counting down and anticipation-building  moments on Main Street was a big deal to me.  It shouldn't be a big deal.  I'm at Disneyland for crying out loud.  But it just feels wrong to start the day so late like that.  

Fortunately I got over it quickly.  We secured our Space FPs and went to the fruit cart as planned.  We skipped the locker this morning since we had the stroller to hold jackets/water bottles.  I could tell that Buddy was still tired.  He was just really quiet.  He wasn't willing to choose any fruit, so I chose for him.  We ended up with grapes and apple slices with caramel.  We headed over to Town Square, grabbed a bench, and settled in to enjoy the Disneyland Band while we shared the fruit.











My favorite part was when they played a medley of songs from Beauty and the Beast.  

The band marched right by us when they left.






The look on this guy's face makes me laugh. 






We caught a glimpse of Goofy while we were sitting there.






Town Square flowers.











Random Main Street shot.






Love the Disneyland D on the popcorn cart!






We had plans to spend the morning...uh, excuse me...early afternoon (!)... at DCA doing some things that D would be OK missing out on.  






First stop Monster's Inc.











As we went through the queue, Buddy noticed Jiminy Cricket on the recycling cans and asked, "Why do we keep seeing that Pinocchio guy everywhere?"  So of course I had to take a picture to document that little memory of his.  I hadn't been paying any attention to Jiminy Cricket, but from Buddy's perspective we were seeing him everywhere we went.






I was hoping Roz would single Buddy out, but no such luck.  It was a walk-on by the way.  That huge queue is so interesting to me.  Every time I have ridden it was a walk on.  Does it fill up during the summer?  Was it just not as popular as they were expecting?

Off we go toward A Bug's Land.  A glimpse of what we saw on the way over...





















Close up of that last one.  Looks fun!






And that brings this installment to a close.


----------



## Sherry E

I didn't  as much as you would think when you mentioned the time you finally got moving and on the shuttle.  Sometimes you just have to go at a slower pace.  I found myself getting out later than I had wanted to on my 2 solo days in DLR last year - simply because I didn't want to push myself given all the pain I was in.  One part of me felt like, "I'm moving too slowly!  This is not what I planned!  I have to speed it up and get out of this hotel room!"  And the other part of me - who was only planning on taking photos and not really going on rides - thought, "Eh...why am I rushing?"

I am still convinced that the Monsters, Inc. ride suffers solely from its location.  I don't think the ride is any less interesting than the other dark rides.  It's just as good.  I think the inside part of the queue is full of cute jokes and details.  I think there is only one time I have gone on this ride when there was any kind of a 'line' to speak of.  Every other time it was a walk on, and we breezed right through the queue.  

I think that if Monsters, Inc. were located smack dab in the middle of Fantasyland or somewhere in DCA or DL that wasn't tucked around a corner and out of the way, it would be packed.  I also think that if the Winnie the Pooh ride were right next door to Mr. Toad or Peter Pan, it would also be packed too.  But the Critter Country location seems to work against it in luring people to ride and the line is usually non-existent.  The Pooh ride is another one that is just as cute as any other dark ride.

I love those posters/signs on the construction walls - especially the Trolley/Mountains of Candy/Rivers of Fudge poster!  If there is any place that does construction walls well, it is the Disney Parks.  They give you something interesting to look at even when construction is happening.


----------



## skiingfast

Good thing MI was walk on.  Other wise you may not have gotten such great shots.

The picture of the poppies in DL, are really making me hope the ones I planted will bloom.


----------



## smile4stamps

Wow!  I guess that long first day REALLY wore him out!  I have yet to miss park opening and may freak out if I sleep in.  But I know we may need to at some point!

I'm looking forward to some fruit from DL for my breakfasts since I won't have a continental option at either of my hotels.  (I looked into concierge at PPH but wasn't in the budget!)


----------



## mvf-m11c

I am kind of surprise that you didn't get in the park later during the day after you were at the park late the other night. Looks like the long night for Buddy made him sleep longer on day 2. I always like to go to the park when it opens at that time so I can get some of the rides done in the morning and don't have to worry about it later during a crowded afternoon. Thats why I don't stay late at night anymore since I can get to DL first thing in the morning.

The bus during the afternoon shouldn't be that crowded. I'm sorry to hear that you had to stand up on the bus while Buddy was hanging on you. I thought that someone on the bus will let your son sit in one of the seats. 

Everytime I go on MI, there is almost no one there and just a walk on. I like this ride and just like Sherry said that if MI was in a nice location, the lines would be decent. Even Winnie the Pooh ride at CC doesn't get a lot of people. At the MK at WDW, the lines for Winnie the Pooh is 5 times longer then DL Winnie the Pooh ride because it is in FL. If those rides were in FL, they would get a good amount of guests in the lines.

Great pics of MS TS when you and Buddy got some fruit in the afternoon.

Keep it up.


----------



## tksbaskets

deejdigsdis said:


> Day 2.  The hours today were once again 9am - midnight.  The first shuttle of the day would be leaving at 8:30.  Let's just say we weren't on it.   We weren't on the 9:00 shuttle...or the 9:30 shuttle...or the 10:00 shuttle...or the 10:30 or 11:00 shuttle.  We were on the 11:30am shuttle.   So yeah, we didn't make rope drop.  I decided to just let Buddy sleep until he woke up, which was pretty late obviously.  D wanted to sleep in even longer, so we made plans to meet up with her in DCA later.
> 
> So Buddy and I hopped on the 11:30 shuttle -- 3 hours after the first shuttle.  I was SHOCKED to find it was standing room only by the time we got on at 11:25.  I had never seen the shuttle more than 1/3 full during any of my 7 shuttle rides (between my January and April trips).  So this was weird.  I was standing and holding the overhead bar while Buddy stood with his arms wrapped around my waist.  Not very fun when the driver would brake.   Being the seat belt-wearing stickler that I am, I was just waiting for Buddy to pipe up and say something like, "Now why is it OK for us to stand up on a bus and ride to Disneyland on a busy street, but it's not OK for me to not wear a seat belt when we just drive around the corner of a non-busy street to my friend's house???"  Well, he didn't say anything.  But I'm sure my older 2 boys would have made some comment.
> 
> After we were dropped off we headed straight to the stroller rental.  Today would be a stroller day.  Our next stop was to go into DL and get Space Mountain FPs, and then grab some fruit at the cart on Main Street.  (Remember...we missed breakfast at CCI.)
> 
> We made our way into Disneyland and I just felt a little...off?  Slightly bummed?  Out of sorts?  It just doesn't feel right to me to go in so late in the day.  Missing those early morning counting down and anticipation-building  moments on Main Street was a big deal to me.  It shouldn't be a big deal.  I'm at Disneyland for crying out loud.  But it just feels wrong to start the day so late like that.
> 
> Fortunately I got over it quickly.  We secured our Space FPs and went to the fruit cart as planned.  We skipped the locker this morning since we had the stroller to hold jackets/water bottles.  I could tell that Buddy was still tired.  He was just really quiet.  He wasn't willing to choose any fruit, so I chose for him.  We ended up with grapes and apple slices with caramel.  We headed over to Town Square, grabbed a bench, and settled in to enjoy the Disneyland Band while we shared the fruit.
> 
> Love the Disneyland D on the popcorn cart!



Big smile whilst I read what a sluggo you were getting to DL at the crack of 11:30!  I feel your pain after our recent adventure at WDW with our 19 yo sons.  

I bet watching the band helped you get out of your little funk.  

I'm sure you were glad to have the stroller after your action packed day the day before.  My legs were tired for you!

I love the popcorn cart photo.  I like the reflection of Mainstreet (I think).  Of course your flower shots are always wonderful.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Sherry E said:


> I didn't  as much as you would think when you mentioned the time you finally got moving and on the shuttle.  Sometimes you just have to go at a slower pace.  I found myself getting out later than I had wanted to on my 2 solo days in DLR last year - simply because I didn't want to push myself given all the pain I was in.  One part of me felt like, "I'm moving too slowly!  This is not what I planned!  I have to speed it up and get out of this hotel room!"  And the other part of me - who was only planning on taking photos and not really going on rides - thought, "Eh...why am I rushing?"
> 
> I am still convinced that the Monsters, Inc. ride suffers solely from its location.  I don't think the ride is any less interesting than the other dark rides.  It's just as good.  I think the inside part of the queue is full of cute jokes and details.  I think there is only one time I have gone on this ride when there was any kind of a 'line' to speak of.  Every other time it was a walk on, and we breezed right through the queue.
> 
> I think that if Monsters, Inc. were located smack dab in the middle of Fantasyland or somewhere in DCA or DL that wasn't tucked around a corner and out of the way, it would be packed.  I also think that if the Winnie the Pooh ride were right next door to Mr. Toad or Peter Pan, it would also be packed too.  But the Critter Country location seems to work against it in luring people to ride and the line is usually non-existent.  The Pooh ride is another one that is just as cute as any other dark ride.
> 
> I love those posters/signs on the construction walls - especially the Trolley/Mountains of Candy/Rivers of Fudge poster!  If there is any place that does construction walls well, it is the Disney Parks.  They give you something interesting to look at even when construction is happening.



That totally makes sense about the "poor" location of Monsters, Inc.  I love that ride.  I think it is extremely well done.  I wonder how many newcomers miss out on it because they didn't know it was there.

Yes, I agree about the walls.  I like looking at the walls.  They had some fun ones referencing the new restaurants in DCA but I don't think I took any pics.



skiingfast said:


> Good thing MI was walk on.  Other wise you may not have gotten such great shots.
> 
> The picture of the poppies in DL, are really making me hope the ones I planted will bloom.



I like the poppies too.  I really love the kind of "wildflower" look they have.  They had some really pretty poppies around the flagpole last spring, but this year they had something else.  It was a kind of yellow flower that was sort of a dull yellow.  They didn't look nearly as nice as the poppies.



smile4stamps said:


> Wow!  I guess that long first day REALLY wore him out!  I have yet to miss park opening and may freak out if I sleep in.  But I know we may need to at some point!
> 
> I'm looking forward to some fruit from DL for my breakfasts since I won't have a continental option at either of my hotels.  (I looked into concierge at PPH but wasn't in the budget!)



You have so many days...I think you'll be OK if you sleep in a time or two.   I love Disneyland fruit!  Especially the pineapple spears.  We got a bad batch of grapes this time.  Usually they are firm and juicy.  These ones were a little squishy.  By the time we got to the bottom of the cup we saw a bit of mold.  Yuck!



mvf-m11c said:


> I am kind of surprise that you didn't get in the park later during the day after you were at the park late the other night. Looks like the long night for Buddy made him sleep longer on day 2. I always like to go to the park when it opens at that time so I can get some of the rides done in the morning and don't have to worry about it later during a crowded afternoon. Thats why I don't stay late at night anymore since I can get to DL first thing in the morning.
> 
> The bus during the afternoon shouldn't be that crowded. I'm sorry to hear that you had to stand up on the bus while Buddy was hanging on you. I thought that someone on the bus will let your son sit in one of the seats.
> 
> Everytime I go on MI, there is almost no one there and just a walk on. I like this ride and just like Sherry said that if MI was in a nice location, the lines would be decent. Even Winnie the Pooh ride at CC doesn't get a lot of people. At the MK at WDW, the lines for Winnie the Pooh is 5 times longer then DL Winnie the Pooh ride because it is in FL. If those rides were in FL, they would get a good amount of guests in the lines.
> 
> Great pics of MS TS when you and Buddy got some fruit in the afternoon.
> 
> Keep it up.



My problem is that I like to be there at opening AND closing, plus I don't like to leave during the day to take a break.  I feel like I am missing out on everything going on at Disneyland if I leave.  I am learning that breaks can be good, though, because then you are refreshed and can enjoy things more than when you are tired. 

Interesting to hear that the Winnie the Pooh line is so much longer at WDW.  Is the ride basically the same?  Do they have Monster's, Inc. at WDW?



tksbaskets said:


> Big smile whilst I read what a sluggo you were getting to DL at the crack of 11:30!  I feel your pain after our recent adventure at WDW with our 19 yo sons.
> 
> I bet watching the band helped you get out of your little funk.
> 
> I'm sure you were glad to have the stroller after your action packed day the day before.  My legs were tired for you!
> 
> I love the popcorn cart photo.  I like the reflection of Mainstreet (I think).  Of course your flower shots are always wonderful.



You are exactly right...sitting in Town Square and listening to the Disneyland Band play happy tunes was exactly what I needed to snap out of my little funk! 

The stroller was a life saver after that first day.  The only time I carried Buddy that first day was when we left the park at midnight.  I have no idea how his little legs kept up with us on Day 1.  But it really did wipe him out.  There's no way he could have pulled an open to close day on foot for a second day.  I guess that wasn't even possible, though, with getting there at the crack of 11:30! 

Thanks, I like that popcorn cart photo, too.   The reflection is a fun little bonus that I noticed later.

------------

OK, so I talked to a friend today for about 2 minutes.  I knew she was in DL 2 weeks ago for one day and I asked her how it was.  I don't think she's been since she was a teenager.  Her reply was, "Disneyland is so teeny!  We had gone on all the rides we wanted to by 11:30 multiple times.  We took about 3 hours to eat our lunch and then we went on rides again."  I wonder if my jaw dropped as I listened to her.  Who goes to Disneyland and feels ready to leave by 11:30 in the morning?  Didn't the park open at 10:00am the first week of May?  And she hasn't gone to WDW that I know of.  Weird.  When I was telling my husband about it I said, "Remind me to never go to Disneyland with _her_, because that just wouldn't be fun."


----------



## mvf-m11c

deejdigsdis said:


> My problem is that I like to be there at opening AND closing, plus I don't like to leave during the day to take a break.  I feel like I am missing out on everything going on at Disneyland if I leave.  I am learning that breaks can be good, though, because then you are refreshed and can enjoy things more than when you are tired.
> 
> Interesting to hear that the Winnie the Pooh line is so much longer at WDW.  Is the ride basically the same?  Do they have Monster's, Inc. at WDW?



I understand what you are saying Deej, a lot of people like to be at the park at opening and closing. It is always a good thing to do and take a break during the day, but you are losing part of the day if you do that. A good spot to take a break is at the GCH hotel lobby which is really nice. I just can't stay in the park a whole day like I have done in the past since I like a rest for the nighttime events. I have found that taking a break in the middle of the afternoon is good for the night activities and all ready to go the next day.

Jeez, the line at Winnie the Pooh at WDW is long and the ride has a FP machine. The DL and WDW Winnie the Pooh ride are completely different. Some people say that WDW is way better then DL. I have rode both of them and I like DL version way better then WDW version.

WDW doesn't have a Monster's Inc ride at WDW, but they do have Monster's Inc Laugh Floor which is a nice interaction show.


----------



## skiingfast

mvf-m11c said:


> Jeez, the line at Winnie the Pooh at WDW is long and the ride has a FP machine. The DL and WDW Winnie the Pooh ride are completely different. Some people say that WDW is way better then DL. I have rode both of them and I like DL version way better then WDW version.



I like DL's better, though mostly because of it's queue and the landscaping over the building.  Though I haven't seen WDW's new queue.

It has interactive stuff for kids which looks great.  Probably something that Buddy would enjoy.


----------



## Sherry E

1.  Disneyland fruit - I agree!  I have always said/thought that the fruit at DLR seems to be exceptional!  I thought it was a strange thing for DLR to be 'good' at because, in a way, I would almost sort of expect a theme park to put out withered, wilted, dry, 'seen better days' fruit.  But almost every strawberry, every piece of cantaloupe and certainly every big pineapple spear that I've tasted at DLR has been delightful!  (And I am including the fruit that I have had at places like Goofy's Kitchen too.)  The one or two times when I had fruit that was not as great, I think it was also grapes.  

I'm sure fruit is one of those risky things where, depending on weather and the season, it can be absolutely fresh and delicious at DLR one hour and then horrible and mushy several hours later - or just flavorless.  So I guess I kind of don't expect DLR to hit a home run with the fruit most of the time, but I am always happily surprised when they do.  Those pineapple spears are delicious and refreshing!


2.  Midday breaks - in the old days of DLR trips, my friends and I never would have conceived of such a thing.  In a way, I DO feel like I am missing out on something by retreating back to the hotel for a couple of hours.  I feel like, "I'm spending all this money so I should be there, in the thick of things!"  Sometimes I feel like, even if I have to just do nothing but sit on a bench for a couple of hours inside one of the parks, that's what I should do because at least I will be IN the parks...making use of what I paid for!  That's a big part of the reason I love staying onsite when I can afford it - because it keeps me in the Disney magic, even during the times I am not in the park.

But, alas, over the years and with age, I have realized that midday breaks are really, really helpful if you can swing them - not just breaks from physical exertion of walking and standing around in the sun for extended hours, but breaks from the sensory overload of it all.  I think that even when we don't realize we need a break from that sensory overload (because it's fun!), we probably do.  Even though I did a full day - from very early morning to almost-closing time in December 2009 - it was really tiring for everyone involved.  It's hard to find people among my friends who are willing to hang in the parks all day, without a break, and into the night.  What will happen is, if we don't take a midday break, they will want to go home earlier or I might want to go back to my room earlier.  Taking that break actually helps to stretch out the time we spend in the parks later, I think, because we can recharge, reset and refresh.

3.  Whatever happened with the friend who was supposed to be staying at the PPH? I remember you asked me not long ago what the 'short cut' directions were from the PPH to the GCH and to the parks because your friend was going.  Did she go?

4.  You said that one of your friends recently went to DL and thought it was small.  She has not been to WDW, so she can't compare the size of DLR to WDW first-hand, right?

How in the world could she say she had gone on everything she wanted to ride multiple times by 11:30??  Even if there were NO other people in the parks anywhere - and there are TWO parks to cover - I don't think I could ride all the rides I would be interested in by 11:30, and multiple times, at that!  Is that even physically possible?  And I do not go on all the rides, mind you - but I still don't think I could ride all that I wanted to ride multiple times by 11:30, even in one park.  Did she only go into Disneyland and not into California Adventure?  Did she only ride two things?

This makes me wonder what your friend actually did at DLR.  What DID she actually ride?  Surely, if you have never been to WDW you would not think that Disneyland is small - especially if you have not been to Disneyland in years.  You would not think it was small when there have been things added in and changed.  In fact, it might be overwhelming at first.

I am thinking your friend may have skipped over lots and lots of rides and interesting highlights for various reasons.  But the thing is, if you only ride the things you think you will be interested in and don't try other things, you may be missing out on something really great!  I'm not saying that a roller coaster/thrill ride hater should get on California Screamin', but I mean things like the 'kid rides.'  If those are disqualified instantly because they are kid rides in Fantasyland, you could be missing out on some gems (like in the case of Peter Pan and the Pooh ride, for example).


----------



## kaoden39

I love the fruit at Disneyland.  And my logical brain tells me that I can get fruit from the grocery store and put it in the fridge at Disneyland and save myself tons of money but it never tastes the same to me as the fruit I buy in the park.  Maybe it is being in the park adds to the taste?  I don't know, but what I do know is I have never had a bad piece of fruit at the DLR.


I never took a midday break until I had kids.  We started when the kids were little.  It made it easier to stay until closing.  Now that they are older we tried to do the stay all day in the park like I used to and you know it just doesn't work for me anymore on the long summer days.  During the shorter hours I can stay from open to close.


Now, the big one.  How can someone be bored at Disneyland by 11:30?  Seriously?  It would take me days upon days to get bored.  There is always something I want to look at.  I just don't get it.


----------



## smile4stamps

You had a friend who was done with DL by 11:30am?  WHAT?!?!

Ok... I guess it could be like my hubby and MIL who just have no interest in going.  When I said I was going for 10 days my MIL gives me grief!!


----------



## deejdigsdis

mvf-m11c said:


> I understand what you are saying Deej, a lot of people like to be at the park at opening and closing. It is always a good thing to do and take a break during the day, but you are losing part of the day if you do that. A good spot to take a break is at the GCH hotel lobby which is really nice. I just can't stay in the park a whole day like I have done in the past since I like a rest for the nighttime events. I have found that taking a break in the middle of the afternoon is good for the night activities and all ready to go the next day.
> 
> Jeez, the line at Winnie the Pooh at WDW is long and the ride has a FP machine. The DL and WDW Winnie the Pooh ride are completely different. Some people say that WDW is way better then DL. I have rode both of them and I like DL version way better then WDW version.
> 
> WDW doesn't have a Monster's Inc ride at WDW, but they do have Monster's Inc Laugh Floor which is a nice interaction show.



I keep meaning to take a rest in the GCH lobby...but then I always forget for some reason.  I've heard such wonderful things about it, but I've yet to step foot inside.

Wow!  Winnie the Pooh is a FP ride at WDW?  That's interesting.  My favorite part of the Winnie the Pooh ride at DL is seeing Max, Buff and Melvin from the Old Country Bear Jamboree.  So nothing to do with Winnie the Pooh.   I do think it is a cute ride, though.  Very bright and fun.



skiingfast said:


> I like DL's better, though mostly because of it's queue and the landscaping over the building.  Though I haven't seen WDW's new queue.
> 
> It has interactive stuff for kids which looks great.  Probably something that Buddy would enjoy.



That sounds fun.  It sounds like the long line there really needs something like that.



Sherry E said:


> 1.  Disneyland fruit - I agree!  I have always said/thought that the fruit at DLR seems to be exceptional!  I thought it was a strange thing for DLR to be 'good' at because, in a way, I would almost sort of expect a theme park to put out withered, wilted, dry, 'seen better days' fruit.  But almost every strawberry, every piece of cantaloupe and certainly every big pineapple spear that I've tasted at DLR has been delightful!  (And I am including the fruit that I have had at places like Goofy's Kitchen too.)  The one or two times when I had fruit that was not as great, I think it was also grapes.
> 
> I'm sure fruit is one of those risky things where, depending on weather and the season, it can be absolutely fresh and delicious at DLR one hour and then horrible and mushy several hours later - or just flavorless.  So I guess I kind of don't expect DLR to hit a home run with the fruit most of the time, but I am always happily surprised when they do.  Those pineapple spears are delicious and refreshing!
> 
> 
> 2.  Midday breaks - in the old days of DLR trips, my friends and I never would have conceived of such a thing.  In a way, I DO feel like I am missing out on something by retreating back to the hotel for a couple of hours.  I feel like, "I'm spending all this money so I should be there, in the thick of things!"  Sometimes I feel like, even if I have to just do nothing but sit on a bench for a couple of hours inside one of the parks, that's what I should do because at least I will be IN the parks...making use of what I paid for!  That's a big part of the reason I love staying onsite when I can afford it - because it keeps me in the Disney magic, even during the times I am not in the park.
> 
> But, alas, over the years and with age, I have realized that midday breaks are really, really helpful if you can swing them - not just breaks from physical exertion of walking and standing around in the sun for extended hours, but breaks from the sensory overload of it all.  I think that even when we don't realize we need a break from that sensory overload (because it's fun!), we probably do.  Even though I did a full day - from very early morning to almost-closing time in December 2009 - it was really tiring for everyone involved.  It's hard to find people among my friends who are willing to hang in the parks all day, without a break, and into the night.  What will happen is, if we don't take a midday break, they will want to go home earlier or I might want to go back to my room earlier.  Taking that break actually helps to stretch out the time we spend in the parks later, I think, because we can recharge, reset and refresh.
> 
> 3.  Whatever happened with the friend who was supposed to be staying at the PPH? I remember you asked me not long ago what the 'short cut' directions were from the PPH to the GCH and to the parks because your friend was going.  Did she go?
> 
> 4.  You said that one of your friends recently went to DL and thought it was small.  She has not been to WDW, so she can't compare the size of DLR to WDW first-hand, right?
> 
> How in the world could she say she had gone on everything she wanted to ride multiple times by 11:30??  Even if there were NO other people in the parks anywhere - and there are TWO parks to cover - I don't think I could ride all the rides I would be interested in by 11:30, and multiple times, at that!  Is that even physically possible?  And I do not go on all the rides, mind you - but I still don't think I could ride all that I wanted to ride multiple times by 11:30, even in one park.  Did she only go into Disneyland and not into California Adventure?  Did she only ride two things?
> 
> This makes me wonder what your friend actually did at DLR.  What DID she actually ride?  Surely, if you have never been to WDW you would not think that Disneyland is small - especially if you have not been to Disneyland in years.  You would not think it was small when there have been things added in and changed.  In fact, it might be overwhelming at first.
> 
> I am thinking your friend may have skipped over lots and lots of rides and interesting highlights for various reasons.  But the thing is, if you only ride the things you think you will be interested in and don't try other things, you may be missing out on something really great!  I'm not saying that a roller coaster/thrill ride hater should get on California Screamin', but I mean things like the 'kid rides.'  If those are disqualified instantly because they are kid rides in Fantasyland, you could be missing out on some gems (like in the case of Peter Pan and the Pooh ride, for example).



I've noticed that the pineapple spears are getting smaller.  I have the pictures to prove it.   They are sooooo good, though.  I will continue to pay the same price (or higher) for a smaller spear.

As far as breaks go, I just spend so much time in my everyday life longing to be at Disneyland.  So when I get there it is hard to be in a hotel room knowing I could be at Disneyland.  I don't rest very well.  When I went to DL last October with my mom and sisters we had a plan to return to our room at HoJo and rest up before going to the Halloween Party.  I was game for that.  I really wanted to enjoy the party in a refreshed state.  But once we got to the room and tried to rest, I got really antsy and couldn't.  D was able to take a nap while I just tossed and turned.

It was my SIL that stayed at PPH in March.  They described the short cut as "awesome" and appreciated that little tip.  It was their family's first DL trip and they had a good time.  I remember reading a thread on the DIS that week about someone forcing their child to go on TOT.  After hearing SIL's family's TOT experience I had to wonder if my SIL and BIL were the subjects of that thread!  It was that same week they were there.  The 2 oldest kids looked TERRIFIED in the ride picture (ages 11 and 9) but the 5 year old loved it.  Same thing in their Space Mountain picture.  The older 2 looked like the ride just couldn't get over soon enough.

My friend went 2 weeks ago for a choir-related trip with her teenage son.  I understand that they aren't going to be spending a lot of time in Fantasyland with a bunch of teenagers.  Especially teenagers who had never been before, so they don't have that "returning to your childhood" aspect that we would have.  When she mentioned the "done by 11:30" thing, she did say "and that was both parks!"  I know she went on IASW -- she made the kids do that and no one liked it.  I will need to talk to her again and get specifics.  I'm with you.  When I was talking to my husband about it he said, "Maybe you need to see how she did it so you can get more done like she did..."  I think he was just saying that for fun, but I'm with you.  I told him, "That isn't even possible.  11:30?  All the rides you want in both parks multiple times?  That isn't possible..."  (I made those comments when the kids weren't around so they didn't get the impression that I was calling her a liar! )  I know she hasn't been to WDW since I've known her, which has been 8 years.  She's never mentioned having gone before that, so I don't think so.  



kaoden39 said:


> I love the fruit at Disneyland.  And my logical brain tells me that I can get fruit from the grocery store and put it in the fridge at Disneyland and save myself tons of money but it never tastes the same to me as the fruit I buy in the park.  Maybe it is being in the park adds to the taste?  I don't know, but what I do know is I have never had a bad piece of fruit at the DLR.
> 
> 
> I never took a midday break until I had kids.  We started when the kids were little.  It made it easier to stay until closing.  Now that they are older we tried to do the stay all day in the park like I used to and you know it just doesn't work for me anymore on the long summer days.  During the shorter hours I can stay from open to close.
> 
> 
> Now, the big one.  How can someone be bored at Disneyland by 11:30?  Seriously?  It would take me days upon days to get bored.  There is always something I want to look at.  I just don't get it.



You know, I thought something similar while eating fruit in DL.  I wondered if the exact same fruit would taste as good somewhere else.  I decided that for me, atmosphere definitely plays into how something tastes for me.  I very much enjoyed my meal at Blue Bayou with my husband a year ago.  I loved all the food as we sat at that waterside table.  But I KNOW that exact same plate of food wouldn't have tasted nearly as good to me if I was sitting in, say, a garbage dump.   OK, that may be a little extreme!  If I had that same plate of food at a regular restaurant in a regular old suburban area it definitely would have tasted different to me even though it was exactly the same thing!

When I was growing up we didn't take midday breaks.  My parents just plowed through from opening to close with 6 kids.  I wonder if they didn't know you were allowed to leave and come back the same day?  Sometimes they aren't "in the know" when it comes to stuff like that.  When we took our 3 kids for the first time I remember thinking there is no way MY kids would last open to close.  They would just need a break.  So Buddy really surprised me.  I bet it would have been a different story had all 3 boys been there.

I definitely need to talk to my friend again.  We saw each other in passing so we only had a couple of minutes to chat.  But yeah, that is crazy.  I'm sure my jaw was dropped.  I told her, "I need days..." and she wrinkled up her nose and said, "Really?"  Odd!


----------



## deejdigsdis

smile4stamps said:


> You had a friend who was done with DL by 11:30am?  WHAT?!?!
> 
> Ok... I guess it could be like my hubby and MIL who just have no interest in going.  When I said I was going for 10 days my MIL gives me grief!!



I know!  Can you believe it?!?   It would be fun to see the look on her face upon hearing someone going for 10 days.  And with some of that being "alone time."   I really need to get the whole scoop from her because I just don't get it.


----------



## Sherry E

Yes, you must get the scoop for us from your friend!  I think we are all now so curious as to what her chosen rides were before 11:30 a.m. that we need a detailed, line by line, accounting of what her agenda was that day!!

Because, let's face it - if your friend tapped into some secret of how to do the parks in less than 4 hours, all of the folks who write in and ask on the DIS if it's possible to do both parks in one day have been getting the wrong information!  We have all been telling them that you really need at least a good 3 or 4 days to "see everything"!!  Who knew that all this time we could be done with both DL and DCA before 11:30?

In fact, just the other day I was e-mailing a friend of mine with a list of things to do/see at Disneyland - but only the things that had been added in since he was last at Disneyland (20 years ago).  I didn't include any of the longstanding rides and attractions that are still there, which were there when he was last there...only the things that have been added in the last 20 years.  And even that list I made would take longer than a few hours to get through - in fact, as I was typing it up I thought, "Well, it will take at least a couple of days just to see the newer stuff, let alone the stuff that has always been there!"

I remember that thread in which the person forced the child on TOT!  

Did your SIL like the PPH overall?  I'm in the process of trying to book 6 or 7 nights there (though I will probably chop off a couple of those nights by November) and I am wondering if I will be sick of the PPH by the end of that trip!!  I may be sick of DLR by that time too!


Maybe the key to feeling less antsy and restless during breaks would be if you took a semi-midday break on Disney property?  Not to shower and nap, of course, but just for sitting and resting.  The GCH is definitely a good resting spot - the chairs and sofas are comfy places to rest with a beverage, the lighting is dim and soothing for weary eyes, the music is soft and relaxing, it's a great place to have a conversation with your group that's out of the sun, it's quiet, there's a fireplace - and you saw all the photos I got around the GCH on my trip in December (like the light fixture with the Mickey icons on it)!  There are lots of photo-taking opportunities so you don't have to feel like you are missing out on that part of the fun.

And of course, the DLH is festive and whimsical, with lots of fun things to look at like the wall of memorabilia, all kinds of interesting artwork and various topiaries and Hidden Mickeys.  It's a good place to go to escape the noise and madness inside the parks, while still enjoying the full Disney feeling.


----------



## deejdigsdis

So we made our way through the cute walls over to...






We spent 1 hour here and did Heimlich's Chew Chew Train, Tuck and Roll's Drive 'Em Buggies, and Flik's Flyers.  I know I branched out from my comfort zone and took on the Teacups, but Francis' Ladybug Boogie looks a lot more spinny to me.  Here are some pictures from our time in A Bug's Land.

In line for Heimlich.
















Love this watermelon!  I can just feel those little squirts right now...






Love the animal crackers too.






I think this ride is so cute, but way too short.  And what do you suppose was Buddy's favorite part?  Yep, the belching. 

When we were waiting in line for the Buggies, Buddy decided he wanted a bug with a mouth like this:






Buddy wanted to be in charge of all the steering.  He wasn't crazy about me taking over when we'd get locked up in a corner. 

Finally remembered to take another picture of an EXIT sign!  What is that now?  Two in 17 hours worth of park time? 






Hmmm.  Looks like I have nothing from Flik's Flyers.  I know I got video of that.  

We took a bathroom break at the cute little upside down Kleenex box restroom and then found a bench in the shade.  I needed to see if my sister had come into the park yet.  She had just gotten on the shuttle.  I told her to meet us at the entrance to A Bug's Land, but pick up a FP for Soarin' first.  At some point I had grabbed Soarin' FPs for me and Buddy.  I think it was when we first hit DCA.  

Finally D arrived.  Just in time for lunch.  Can you still call it lunch when it is between 2:00 and 3:00?   I suggested Pacific Wharf Cafe.  This would be my very first meal EVER in DCA.  I have been wanting to try one of those salads in a bread bowl ever since I had seen pics of them around the DIS.  D thought that sounded good, so we went over.  No line.  D ended up getting a soup bread bowl.  I can't remember which soup it was, but here is a picture.






She got her food first and went outside to grab a table.  I wanted to sit right by the water.  She put her tray up on that ledge by the napkin/eating utensils/etc. station, and let go of her tray to grab her stuff.  I didn't see it all go down (literally!) since I was still inside, but her tray fell off the ledge and soup went everywhere.  Apparently the ledge isn't wide enough to actually hold the tray without you holding onto it as well.  When D went to go get a CM, it sounded like this wasn't anywhere near the first time that this has happened.  Sounds like they need to change something about the station so it can actually hold the tray while you get your stuff.  When I came out with my food and Buddy's Kid's Power Pack I saw the soup splattered all over the ground.  No pics, though, as the CMs were very quick about cleaning it up and bringing D another soup bowl.   She liked her soup, but said she felt like there was only 3 bites-worth in there.   {OK, I just checked the menu at allears and it looks like her soup must have been the Santa Rosa Corn Chowder.}

This was my Chinese Chicken Salad.






It was very good!  I felt like I had a lot more than 3 bites-worth.   I still wish they would have chiseled out more bread and filled it with more salad, but it was definitely filling.  I would for sure order this again.

Buddy, of course, had the Kid's Power Pack.  String cheese, Goldfish crackers, yogurt and milk.  He ate it all.  I have to say these Power Packs were a life saver in the eating department.  Whenever he got these -- so everywhere we went that sold them -- he always finished them up.

View from our lunch spot:






After lunch we decided to hop in line for TSMM.  I had never seen the line so short before.  We walked way past the sign that posted a 30 minute wait.  Still, it was the longest line of the trip so far.  After we had been waiting in line for a while Buddy said very matter-of-factly, "Mom, you really should have gotten a Fast Pass for this..."    Believe me, I would if I could Buddy. 

Almost our turn.
















TK, I fear I wouldn't be a good partner for you on this ride. 






Sounds like a good stopping point for now!


----------



## deejdigsdis

Sherry E said:


> Yes, you must get the scoop for us from your friend!  I think we are all now so curious as to what her chosen rides were before 11:30 a.m. that we need a detailed, line by line, accounting of what her agenda was that day!!
> 
> Because, let's face it - if your friend tapped into some secret of how to do the parks in less than 4 hours, all of the folks who write in and ask on the DIS if it's possible to do both parks in one day have been getting the wrong information!  We have all been telling them that you really need at least a good 3 or 4 days to "see everything"!!  Who knew that all this time we could be done with both DL and DCA before 11:30?
> 
> In fact, just the other day I was e-mailing a friend of mine with a list of things to do/see at Disneyland - but only the things that had been added in since he was last at Disneyland (20 years ago).  I didn't include any of the longstanding rides and attractions that are still there, which were there when he was last there...only the things that have been added in the last 20 years.  And even that list I made would take longer than a few hours to get through - in fact, as I was typing it up I thought, "Well, it will take at least a couple of days just to see the newer stuff, let alone the stuff that has always been there!"
> 
> I remember that thread in which the person forced the child on TOT!
> 
> Did your SIL like the PPH overall?  I'm in the process of trying to book 6 or 7 nights there (though I will probably chop off a couple of those nights by November) and I am wondering if I will be sick of the PPH by the end of that trip!!  I may be sick of DLR by that time too!
> 
> 
> Maybe the key to feeling less antsy and restless during breaks would be if you took a semi-midday break on Disney property?  Not to shower and nap, of course, but just for sitting and resting.  The GCH is definitely a good resting spot - the chairs and sofas are comfy places to rest with a beverage, the lighting is dim and soothing for weary eyes, the music is soft and relaxing, it's a great place to have a conversation with your group that's out of the sun, it's quiet, there's a fireplace - and you saw all the photos I got around the GCH on my trip in December (like the light fixture with the Mickey icons on it)!  There are lots of photo-taking opportunities so you don't have to feel like you are missing out on that part of the fun.
> 
> And of course, the DLH is festive and whimsical, with lots of fun things to look at like the wall of memorabilia, all kinds of interesting artwork and various topiaries and Hidden Mickeys.  It's a good place to go to escape the noise and madness inside the parks, while still enjoying the full Disney feeling.



I know!  I'm sure my friend will wonder about my burning desire to know where she was at exactly what time and how long she stood in line for each of her chosen rides! 

Yes, my SIL enjoyed the PPH.  Her rate was something like $162 per night and she wondered if she should pay that.  They also had $99 3-day Park Hoppers through the military, so I would say they did well.  Have you heard back whether or not your dates were "accepted" by whoever accepts them?  I think a nice long stay would be a good way for you to end this year.

I still can't believe I've never moseyed on in to the GCH lobby.  Between the pictures posted by you and TK, it looks like a wonderful resting spot.  In the meantime...I think I may have found a perfect way for me to take an afternoon break "my style" which you will read about on Day 3.


----------



## kaoden39

Your salad looks really good to me.  Yum.  I have never ridden on the Toy Story ride, I have been on the busiest days my last two trips.  Oh well it will still be there when I go back next.


----------



## tksbaskets

deejdigsdis said:


> After lunch we decided to hop in line for TSMM.  I had never seen the line so short before.  We walked way past the sign that posted a 30 minute wait.  Still, it was the longest line of the trip so far.  After we had been waiting in line for a while Buddy said very matter-of-factly, "Mom, you really should have gotten a Fast Pass for this..."    Believe me, I would if I could Buddy.
> 
> Almost our turn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TK, I fear I wouldn't be a good partner for you on this ride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a good stopping point for now!



  No problem DJ.  We'd go into training, know all the ways to maximize our points, and as partners impress the HECK out of our men/boys!  It was nice of you to let Buddy double your score   Way to take one for the team.

I dream of a line for TSMM like you saw.
TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

deejdigsdis said:


> I keep meaning to take a rest in the GCH lobby...but then I always forget for some reason.  I've heard such wonderful things about it, but I've yet to step foot inside.
> 
> Wow!  Winnie the Pooh is a FP ride at WDW?  That's interesting.  My favorite part of the Winnie the Pooh ride at DL is seeing Max, Buff and Melvin from the Old Country Bear Jamboree.  So nothing to do with Winnie the Pooh.   I do think it is a cute ride, though.  Very bright and fun.



The atmosphere in the GCH is very nice and a great place to rest after a long day at the parks. I am kind of surprise that you have never stepped foot in the GCH, you should do that on your next visit to DL. Also if you have a internet device with you like an itouch, iphone, etc. you can get free wifi in the hotel.

You are correct that WDW has a FP machine for Winnie the Pooh ride. MK Winnie the Pooh ride just finished its queue last year and it looks very nice. DL has to leave something that was part of the Old Country Bear Jamboree when DL did the Winnie the Pooh ride. Just like with FNSV with the rock shape sea serpent.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Great update on your TR Deej. You got a lot of done while in a Bug's Land and then went to Pacific Wharf for lunch. Those bread bowls look so good. Not a long 30 min wait on TSMM. The next time you go on TSMM and want to get a high score go on youtube and the videos will tell you where r the secret targets for each stage.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## deejdigsdis

kaoden39 said:


> Your salad looks really good to me.  Yum.  I have never ridden on the Toy Story ride, I have been on the busiest days my last two trips.  Oh well it will still be there when I go back next.



That salad was good.  DS11 had a field trip this morning to visit the middle school he will be attending in the fall.  He wanted to eat lunch at Sizzler before checking back into school.  I was very excited when I saw a similar-looking salad at the salad bar.  Then I was disappointed because it wasn't nearly as good.



tksbaskets said:


> No problem DJ.  We'd go into training, know all the ways to maximize our points, and as partners impress the HECK out of our men/boys!  It was nice of you to let Buddy double your score   Way to take one for the team.
> 
> I dream of a line for TSMM like you saw.
> TK



That was a crazy-short line.  It was so funny given the time of day during a supposedly very busy week.



mvf-m11c said:


> The atmosphere in the GCH is very nice and a great place to rest after a long day at the parks. I am kind of surprise that you have never stepped foot in the GCH, you should do that on your next visit to DL. Also if you have a internet device with you like an itouch, iphone, etc. you can get free wifi in the hotel.
> 
> You are correct that WDW has a FP machine for Winnie the Pooh ride. MK Winnie the Pooh ride just finished its queue last year and it looks very nice. DL has to leave something that was part of the Old Country Bear Jamboree when DL did the Winnie the Pooh ride. Just like with FNSV with the rock shape sea serpent.



I am surprised myself that I've never been in the GCH lobby.  It just hasn't seemed very convenient.  

I love it when Disneyland keeps some of the old stuff around for those who remember and love the old stuff.  One of my favorite parts of RDCT fireworks is the "Remain Seated Please" line from the Matterhorn, since the ride doesn't use that exact line anymore.  It's fun to keep those things around in some way.



mvf-m11c said:


> Great update on your TR Deej. You got a lot of done while in a Bug's Land and then went to Pacific Wharf for lunch. Those bread bowls look so good. Not a long 30 min wait on TSMM. The next time you go on TSMM and want to get a high score go on youtube and the videos will tell you where r the secret targets for each stage.
> 
> Keep up the good work.



Thanks Bret.  TK also did a write-up in one of her TRs full of hints and tips for TSMM.  Very good info.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Just a quick update.  I need to load more pictures to Photobucket.

After TSMM Buddy saw King Triton's Carousel and wanted to ride that next.  I love the bright colors on this ride.  

Buddy chose a fish.






D chose a dolphin.  Very fitting.  When we were growing up she wanted to someday have a job that involved riding dolphins.  Well, that didn't pan out so I guess this is the next best thing!






I just ended up with whatever was closest to Buddy.






We had just enough time to make it over to the 4:45 showing of Aladdin.  D took control of the stroller and we were off.  As we rounded a corner, who should we run into...






I was happy that I happened to be holding my camera and was able to catch the moment.  I haven't gotten into the Duffy craze, but I do think that he is a very cute bear.

Another pic before rushing off to Aladdin.






I'm a lover of the garbage cans around DLR. 

We lined up for Aladdin about 10 minutes before they started letting people into the theater.  We went in one set of doors and found no seats, so we had to climb even higher.  We ended up with the worst. seats. ever!  I should have taken a pic of our view.  We were almost as high up as you could go, on the far right side.  There was a bar right in front of us blocking our view.  We kind of had to slouch in order to see.  If this had been my first time to see the show I would not be in any rush to get back.  The horrible view ruined it for me.

After Aladdin we went cleeeeeeeeeeeear back over to Mickey's Fun Wheel.  Non-swinging gondola.  Buddy wanted the swinging one but I told him he'd have to wait until next time when Dad was with us.  My husband wanted to go on the swinging one when we went to DLR alone, but I'm more of a non-swinging kind of girl.  He didn't want to go alone and end up in the same gondola with complete strangers.  So now he and Buddy can do that together.  Looks like I only have 1 picture from up there.






Up next...Jumpin' Jellyfish.  This was a new one to both me and Buddy.  In case I haven't mentioned it yet, Buddy had been asking if we could ride Tower of Terror.  He never mentioned that at home.  It wasn't until he conquered everything in Disneyland that he considered TOT.  Now...I've only ridden TOT once.  And it wasn't good.  I ended up with a headache that lingered for about 24 hours.  Ugh.  I really wanted to like that ride, too.  I was really considering giving it another try.  For Buddy's sake.  I figured Jumpin' Jellyfish might be a good test-run for me in a very small way.  Well, that didn't go over as well as I had hoped.  The yucky feeling from being jerked up and down started to settle in.  Yeah, from Jumpin' Jellyfish!  Forget TOT!  It just wasn't going to happen this trip.  I felt very bad for Buddy, but I did do Jumpin' Jellyfish twice.  That was all I could do.  Poor guy wanted to do the Silly Symphony Swings next, but no dice.  So TOT is another ride on his list of things to do with Dad next time.

View of the ground while standing in line.






Love the colors!






Views from the ride.
















OK, gotta add more pics to Photobucket.


----------



## kaoden39

I love all the pretty colors.  I am not fond of the character Duffy but I am wild about the little stuffed bear.  He is so adorable, wonderful to hug and a real ham in front of the camera.


----------



## mvf-m11c

deejdigsdis said:


> I am surprised myself that I've never been in the GCH lobby.  It just hasn't seemed very convenient.
> 
> I love it when Disneyland keeps some of the old stuff around for those who remember and love the old stuff.  One of my favorite parts of RDCT fireworks is the "Remain Seated Please" line from the Matterhorn, since the ride doesn't use that exact line anymore.  It's fun to keep those things around in some way.
> 
> Thanks Bret.  TK also did a write-up in one of her TRs full of hints and tips for TSMM.  Very good info.



On your next trip, you got to go in the GCH lobby for a rest. 

It is good to remember a part of the old ride where a new one replace it. The "Remain Seated Please" is a nice line for RDCT fireworks. I also like the POTC line part where it is completely different.

That good to hear that TK has a lot of good info.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Another good update on your TR Deej. I'm sorry to hear about the poor view for Aladdin. That why if I want to see this show, I would show up at least 30 minutes until it starts since there will be people lining up at long as 1+ hours for this show. Good thing that you did the non-swinging gondola since the line for the swinging can be very long then the non-swinging.


----------



## tksbaskets

mvf-m11c said:


> On your next trip, you got to go in the GCH lobby for a rest.
> 
> It is good to remember a part of the old ride where a new one replace it. The "Remain Seated Please" is a nice line for RDCT fireworks. I also like the POTC line part where it is completely different.
> 
> That good to hear that TK has a lot of good info.



Bret, I'll help you out on TSMM if you help me with Buzz!


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Bret, I'll help you out on TSMM if you help me with Buzz!



I can use another tip for the game. I have watched the videos of TSMM and know some of the secret spots for each stage, but the only problem I have with the scoring on TSMM after stage 1 & 2 are the others. I have ahard time with the plate breaking & ring toss stage. Those two stages really depend on accuracy and quickness. Stage 5 on Woody's Round up depends on speed. To get high scores, you have to depend on quickness and accuracy. I still can't get past the 300,000 point mark yet, but I do get on average of 200,000 points.

Just pm me and I can help you with BLAB. I love that game so much, but I do get more points later in the afternoon than in the morning. I am still puzzled why I get more points in the afternoon then in the morning.


----------



## deejdigsdis

mvf-m11c said:


> I love that game so much, but I do get more points later in the afternoon than in the morning. I am still puzzled why I get more points in the afternoon then in the morning.



Hmmm.  That _is_ strange.  I wonder why.

For TSMM I think my hardest game is the ring toss as well.

Another update coming right up...


----------



## deejdigsdis

After 2 rounds of Jumpin' Jellyfish we went over to Soarin' and used our FPs -- 5 minute wait.  

Making our way toward Soarin'.






Finally remembered to take a picture of the coaster in the loop.






More pretty flowers!











Soarin' is my favorite ride in DCA, followed closely by TSMM.  I think.  That's how I feel right this second anyway.   Buddy loved Soarin'.  He had ridden it when he was 3 and didn't say much, but this time he was all smiles, leaning over (we were in the first row) and thinking we were really hang gliding.  I called him my "little aviator" for the next little while. 

We wanted to close out our day in Disneyland, so off we went.

Not a great picture, but one of only a few character pics I took this trip.






Looking back, I should have tried to snag character pics with Buddy on Day 1.  When we arrived in Disneyland around noon on Day 2 and saw Mickey in Town Square, I told Buddy to get out of the stroller for a picture.  He declined and said he was too tired.  I didn't push it, so no character pictures with Buddy at all this trip. Sigh.

Our first matter of business was to pick up BTMRR FPs, then we walked on Pirates.

It was dinner time by now.  We had decided to eat at Rancho del Zocalo.  I know I say this in every TR, but I really miss La Casa Mexicana.  I miss the food and I miss eating by candlelight while listening to the sounds of BTMRR.  Well, at least we can still listen to the sounds of BTMRR while we eat.  I went over to Stage Door Cafe and grabbed Buddy a Kid's Power Pack.  (Yes, that is twice in one day.)  Then I went into RdZ and ordered my food.

Buddy's meal.  Sometimes it came with fresh apple slices, sometimes it came with the freeze dried apple pieces.  I noticed when we sat down to eat that they had forgotten to give me Buddy's milk.  I thought about running back and then decided not to.  I wanted to eat my food while it was warm.  I just got a cup of water from the courtyard area of RdZ where we refill our water bottles.






My shredded beef tacos.






D's meal.  I can't remember what she ordered.  I _do_ remember that it was a little too pink, though.






So we were enjoying our meal while listening to the whistle of BTMRR...  When we were about halfway done D said (in a calm but stern voice), "Stand up and move away from the table.  Grab {Buddy} and move away from the table."  She was calm, but the fact that she was saying that made me stand up quickly, knocking over a chair as I grabbed Buddy and moved away.  I said, "What's wrong?"  She said, "There is a HUGE cockroach between our trays."  She said that she had been eating and saw a set of antennae moving along between our two trays.  We were sitting directly across from one another.  She thought to herself, "Is that what I think it is?" and then slightly moved her tray and saw a very large cockroach walking between the trays.  My skin crawled and I completely lost my appetite.  We moved the trays and saw nothing.  Then I saw it climbing up the wall right next to where we were sitting.  I heard it, too, as it clicked along up the wall and then fell over the edge into the BTMRR tracks area.   It was disgusting.  As I sit here looking at my ruler, I would say it was definitely almost (if not) 4 inches long.  Yuck.    We both lost our appetites and didn't finish the rest of our meals.  Ugh.

How's that for a good stopping point?


----------



## tksbaskets

Excellent stopping point!    Glad I had already had my lunch.  I detest bugs....perhaps that is why we've only been in Bugs Land when we were lost 

Great pictures and update.  I'm thankful you didn't post a picture of your uninvited lunch guest....

I love Sorin' too.  Especially when I don't have to see peoples feet dangling above us.  Even then I love it.  Just the music, smells, soaring over the mountains, oh is that Disneyland during the Christmas parade up ahead??

SIGH.


----------



## smile4stamps

Ewww on your uninvited dinner guest!  I think that would have freaked me out too!  

I actually LOVe a number of rides in DCA.  Soarin', Screamin', TSMM, GRR and will probably add Little Mermaid to that in June.  I'm actually trying to think if there are any rides I DON't like in DCA....    Ohhh the Mickey's Fun Wheel of Death!  I love the non-swinging side but the swinging ones... oh have mercy I can't go on those again!


----------



## deejdigsdis

tksbaskets said:


> Excellent stopping point!    Glad I had already had my lunch.  I detest bugs....perhaps that is why we've only been in Bugs Land when we were lost
> 
> Great pictures and update.  I'm thankful you didn't post a picture of your uninvited lunch guest....
> 
> I love Sorin' too.  Especially when I don't have to see peoples feet dangling above us.  Even then I love it.  Just the music, smells, soaring over the mountains, oh is that Disneyland during the Christmas parade up ahead??
> 
> SIGH.



 I remember you saying you got lost and ended up in A Bug's Land once. 

That little critter scurried away too quickly to get a picture.  It was so gross.  

I went with DS11 on a field trip the other day -- a visit to the middle school he'll be attending this fall.  We were sitting in the gym waiting for things to get under way.  The band and orchestra alternated playing to keep us entertained.  The orchestra started up with a song and DS11 and I looked at each other.  He said, "That's from Soarin' Over California!"  I immediately teared up.  A combination of Disney-ish stuff and thinking about throwing my oldest into the lion's den that is middle school...I just didn't hold it together very well at that moment.  Then they played a Lady Gaga song.   Could've done without that one. 



smile4stamps said:


> Ewww on your uninvited dinner guest!  I think that would have freaked me out too!
> 
> I actually LOVe a number of rides in DCA.  Soarin', Screamin', TSMM, GRR and will probably add Little Mermaid to that in June.  I'm actually trying to think if there are any rides I DON't like in DCA....    Ohhh the Mickey's Fun Wheel of Death!  I love the non-swinging side but the swinging ones... oh have mercy I can't go on those again!



I know I won't be able to return to Rancho del Zocalo without thinking about that cockroach. 

I like all those rides you listed too.  Are you a TOT fan?


----------



## mvf-m11c

deejdigsdis said:


> Hmmm.  That _is_ strange.  I wonder why.
> 
> For TSMM I think my hardest game is the ring toss as well.
> 
> Another update coming right up...



I am still puzzled why I don't a lot of points in the morning then the afternoon. I always hit my targets on that ride and the gun doesn't light up. 

That is by the hardest stage for me is the ring toss stage. I try to get all the rings on the aliens on the ship, but after I get some and I can't get everyone then they pop back up. That is one of the secret targets to do for that stage.


Good pics of the viewing area of PP for WoC. MFW always look so good during the day and got a good picture of Screamin train on the loop. Good update on your TR and the food look good at Rancho del Zocalo.

I'm sorry to hear about your dinner. I would have done the samething and not eat after seeing that cockroach.


----------



## deejdigsdis

OK, let's finish up Day 2.  Not sure if I'm happy or sad about that.  I'll be able to wrap this up in a timely manner, but at the same time...   You know what I mean.

I realized I only have 1 more picture of Day 2.   Guess I should've finished Day 2 in my last post.

So...with thoughts of extra large cockroaches dancing in our heads...we left our dinner behind at Rancho del Zocalo.  We decided to go ride Finding Nemo, as we hadn't hit that yet.  The wait was only 14 minutes.  The fireworks started as we stood in line.  I'm pretty sure D dozed off in this one.  

Up next was Autopia.  I can't believe it took us so long to make our way over there, as it was a very favorite of Buddy's when he was 3.  Less than 10 minute wait.  I rode with Buddy and D rode ahead of us.  Buddy was especially squeally during this ride.  Actually he was screaming more than squealing, but I didn't notice that until later.  All I knew is that he was having the time of his life.  When we got off the ride, D told me that it sounded like Buddy was screaming like something was wrong.  She knew he was screaming a happy scream, but to someone else it would sound like he was in trouble.  She said that a CM came out of the bushes with a flashlight (it was around 10pm at this point) and was looking around, trying to find the source of the screaming.  I didn't see the guy.  When I watched the video that I took of Buddy I could definitely hear how someone would think that something was wrong with this screaming child.  I felt bad for letting him scream like that.  Like I said, I knew he was just happy.  I didn't realize it was as loud as it was until I watched it back.  It could have easily been annoying/alarming to someone else.  I learned my lesson and didn't let him go on screaming like that the next time we rode.

Finally!  We got to use our Space Mountain FPs that we collected early that morning.  Well, not early.  When we arrived at DL around noon.   D sat this one out and enjoyed a churro and a hot chocolate while she waited.

Last picture of the night.  Buddy all set to enjoy his second ever ride on Space Mountain.






D was regretting that churro and hot chocolate by the time we got off Space.  She really enjoys a ride on BTMRR at night, which was our plan after Space Mountain.  She had forgotten about that and had to sit that one out as well because she thought she might get sick on a full stomach.  So it was just me and Buddy using the BTMRR FPs, closing out our night at Disneyland.

Two days down...1 day to go.


----------



## deejdigsdis

mvf-m11c said:


> I am still puzzled why I don't a lot of points in the morning then the afternoon. I always hit my targets on that ride and the gun doesn't light up.
> 
> That is by the hardest stage for me is the ring toss stage. I try to get all the rings on the aliens on the ship, but after I get some and I can't get everyone then they pop back up. That is one of the secret targets to do for that stage.
> 
> 
> Good pics of the viewing area of PP for WoC. MFW always look so good during the day and got a good picture of Screamin train on the loop. Good update on your TR and the food look good at Rancho del Zocalo.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about your dinner. I would have done the samething and not eat after seeing that cockroach.



Thanks Bret.   Looks like I'll be finishing up this TR just in time to start reading your latest when you get back at the end of May!


----------



## kaoden39

Oh my goodness!!  I would have totally lost it over the cockroach.  I about lost it at the description.  I can deal with almost anything but that is just gross.


----------



## tksbaskets

mvf-m11c said:


> I am still puzzled why I don't a lot of points in the morning then the afternoon. I always hit my targets on that ride and the gun doesn't light up.
> 
> That is by the hardest stage for me is the ring toss stage. I try to get all the rings on the aliens on the ship, but after I get some and I can't get everyone then they pop back up. That is one of the secret targets to do for that stage.
> 
> 
> Good pics of the viewing area of PP for WoC. MFW always look so good during the day and got a good picture of Screamin train on the loop. Good update on your TR and the food look good at Rancho del Zocalo.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about your dinner. I would have done the samething and not eat after seeing that cockroach.



The ring toss is best done with a partner!  Make a pact to get the aliens on your side (a little cross over in the middle) right away.  After I've done my duty my partner usually shoots a bunch of rings into the mouth of the robot while it is open (it opens and closes) and I (who am not as skilled) tries to get the rockets with the bigger point values.


----------



## smile4stamps

I like ToT but I do not Love it.  Its an adrenaline rush.  I need the seat dividers to grab onto and have even scratched the hand of the girl next to me once because she was trying to hold on.


----------



## mvf-m11c

deejdigsdis said:


> Thanks Bret.   Looks like I'll be finishing up this TR just in time to start reading your latest when you get back at the end of May!



Can't wait to go next week with everything going on including ST2 AP Sneak Peek on Sunday. I am hoping that I will be able to take some pics of the queue, but they did state that there is no photography and videotaping of the ride. Maybe the CMs will be nice and let me take pics of the queue. 

Another good day at DL with D and Buddy that night. At least FNSV was not that long when you entered it during the fireworks. Autopia was not that long and got on it quickly. Surprise to hear that Buddy was screaming after the ride. Good to see that Buddy enjoyed SM that night.


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> The ring toss is best done with a partner!  Make a pact to get the aliens on your side (a little cross over in the middle) right away.  After I've done my duty my partner usually shoots a bunch of rings into the mouth of the robot while it is open (it opens and closes) and I (who am not as skilled) tries to get the rockets with the bigger point values.



That is right TK. I try to do that first thing when we get to the ring toss, but it is hard to get all of the rings on the aliens. When I did TSMM in April with Sara, I told her to do that strategy with the aliens. We couldn't get it done so we just toss the rings elsewhere. If I don't the mouth to open, I just go for the high point rockets.

TY for the tip.


----------



## Sherry E

I forgot to comment before about the size of the pineapple spears being smaller.  That figures.  The gingerbread cookies with mouse ears got smaller while the prices stayed the same or got higher.  They started putting much less gravy on the meat loaf at Carnation Cafe, as well as skimping on the onions that were supposed to sit on top of it.  It seems like the pineapple spears would inevitably downsize too.  What's next?  The giant Kitchen Sink dessert at PCH Grill (which is supposed to be huge - that's the whole novelty of it) suddenly shrinks from 10 or 12 scoops of ice cream to 6 scoops?  I can see it happening!

TSMM and Soarin' are my two favorite rides at DCA too!

About that horrible bug - I'm actually glad it was too fast for you to get any photos of it.  Your photos are large, and the last thing I want to look at is a big photo of a giant, disgusting bug!  Ick!  I would have had to skip the page of your TR that it was on and wait until you got to a new page because I couldn't deal with even skimming past it!

I've posted about this on the DIS before - one time (Summer 1992) my friends and I were walking past the line for either the Monorail or the Subs at night, and as we passed I glanced at a man wearing a Polo shirt.  And I noticed a 'thing' crawling up the front of his shirt and over his shoulder!  It was one of those giant roaches.  I gasped in horror and tugged on Shawn's shirt to get her to look, and my other friend stopped too.  We all saw this beast just merrily trotting along over the guys shoulder, and as we passed him the bug was lingering around the neck and starting to head down the back side of the shirt.

What alarmed us - beyond just seeing a bug that was large enough to be noticed as we walked past a line - was that this man was standing there, chatting with friends, and no one seemed to say anything or appear to be aware that their friend was about to be eaten alive by a ravenous demon bug.  I couldn't figure out if the guy with the creature on his Polo shirt had taken it from the planter which was adjacent to the line and put it there as though it was a pet, or if it somehow just jumped on him and no one said anything.

Anyway, ever since then I am always a little wary of sitting next to planters or flower beds at DLR because I know that while I am there something could come crawling out.  

It's bad enough when you see huge bugs on a wall (or on a shirt!), but to see them on your table is just too much to deal with.  So, suffice it to say that if I had been at your table at RDZ and saw that behemoth marching between trays on the table, there would have been no "calmly" backing away in my group.  Nope.  There would have been curse words flying around, probably a knocked over chair or two, some screaming..and then we would have run off into the night.

See, in the area where I live - and it is a good area, it's a relatively nice area, it's a very popular area because of The Grove and LACMA/The Tar Pits, Beverly Hills, etc. - there are a lot of those enormous roaches running around on the sidewalks at night.  And sometimes...they find their way INSIDE people's houses or apartments, no matter how clean or how cluttered the place may be.  It can be heart-stopping when you flip on a light and see one of these monsters.  I have seen them appear in the cleanest of offices and clean kitchens.  I don't know what it is about this part of town, but I have seen those things since I was a kid...and I have never, ever, ever gotten used to them.  You would think I'd be desensitized to seeing them by now but I am not.  I still either freeze in fear or squeal and run away.


----------



## kaoden39

Sherry, I got the best laugh over the bug on the table.  Just the thought, it would be the same for us.

As far as the guy with the bug on his shirt, if you could see it casually walking by his friends had to see it.  Now I have the willys.


----------



## deejdigsdis

smile4stamps said:


> I like ToT but I do not Love it.  Its an adrenaline rush.  I need the seat dividers to grab onto and have even scratched the hand of the girl next to me once because she was trying to hold on.



Oh no!  Hopefully the girl was understanding.



mvf-m11c said:


> Can't wait to go next week with everything going on including ST2 AP Sneak Peek on Sunday. I am hoping that I will be able to take some pics of the queue, but they did state that there is no photography and videotaping of the ride. Maybe the CMs will be nice and let me take pics of the queue.
> 
> Another good day at DL with D and Buddy that night. At least FNSV was not that long when you entered it during the fireworks. Autopia was not that long and got on it quickly. Surprise to hear that Buddy was screaming after the ride. Good to see that Buddy enjoyed SM that night.



I hope you are able to get pictures of the queue too.  All the excitement of ST2 opening is taking me back to when Star Tours opened in the 80s.  I remember going through the turnstiles and all sorts of people taking off running.  It had rained that morning so the ground was slippery.  People were DROPPING their children as they were running/falling.  Then other people would jump over the people who had fallen and continue running.  We went in the summer of 1987, so it had already been open for around 6 months, I think.  It will be interesting to hear how long the line is during those first weeks.



Sherry E said:


> I forgot to comment before about the size of the pineapple spears being smaller.  That figures.  The gingerbread cookies with mouse ears got smaller while the prices stayed the same or got higher.  They started putting much less gravy on the meat loaf at Carnation Cafe, as well as skimping on the onions that were supposed to sit on top of it.  It seems like the pineapple spears would inevitably downsize too.  What's next?  The giant Kitchen Sink dessert at PCH Grill (which is supposed to be huge - that's the whole novelty of it) suddenly shrinks from 10 or 12 scoops of ice cream to 6 scoops?  I can see it happening!
> 
> TSMM and Soarin' are my two favorite rides at DCA too!
> 
> About that horrible bug - I'm actually glad it was too fast for you to get any photos of it.  Your photos are large, and the last thing I want to look at is a big photo of a giant, disgusting bug!  Ick!  I would have had to skip the page of your TR that it was on and wait until you got to a new page because I couldn't deal with even skimming past it!
> 
> I've posted about this on the DIS before - one time (Summer 1992) my friends and I were walking past the line for either the Monorail or the Subs at night, and as we passed I glanced at a man wearing a Polo shirt.  And I noticed a 'thing' crawling up the front of his shirt and over his shoulder!  It was one of those giant roaches.  I gasped in horror and tugged on Shawn's shirt to get her to look, and my other friend stopped too.  We all saw this beast just merrily trotting along over the guys shoulder, and as we passed him the bug was lingering around the neck and starting to head down the back side of the shirt.
> 
> What alarmed us - beyond just seeing a bug that was large enough to be noticed as we walked past a line - was that this man was standing there, chatting with friends, and no one seemed to say anything or appear to be aware that their friend was about to be eaten alive by a ravenous demon bug.  I couldn't figure out if the guy with the creature on his Polo shirt had taken it from the planter which was adjacent to the line and put it there as though it was a pet, or if it somehow just jumped on him and no one said anything.
> 
> Anyway, ever since then I am always a little wary of sitting next to planters or flower beds at DLR because I know that while I am there something could come crawling out.
> 
> It's bad enough when you see huge bugs on a wall (or on a shirt!), but to see them on your table is just too much to deal with.  So, suffice it to say that if I had been at your table at RDZ and saw that behemoth marching between trays on the table, there would have been no "calmly" backing away in my group.  Nope.  There would have been curse words flying around, probably a knocked over chair or two, some screaming..and then we would have run off into the night.
> 
> See, in the area where I live - and it is a good area, it's a relatively nice area, it's a very popular area because of The Grove and LACMA/The Tar Pits, Beverly Hills, etc. - there are a lot of those enormous roaches running around on the sidewalks at night.  And sometimes...they find their way INSIDE people's houses or apartments, no matter how clean or how cluttered the place may be.  It can be heart-stopping when you flip on a light and see one of these monsters.  I have seen them appear in the cleanest of offices and clean kitchens.  I don't know what it is about this part of town, but I have seen those things since I was a kid...and I have never, ever, ever gotten used to them.  You would think I'd be desensitized to seeing them by now but I am not.  I still either freeze in fear or squeal and run away.



Yes, it's probably for the best that the bug was too fast for me.   My thoughts weren't on photo taking at that moment anyway.  Still makes me shudder, thinking about how close it was to our food!  What if my sister hadn't seen the moving antennae, and we looked down and it was crawling across our plate!  Ewwww.    One reason she wasn't panicky is because she is used to seeing them as well.  She lives in a nicer area as well and is all too familiar with the fact that those roaches will go wherever and whenever.  And I _did_ knock over a chair in my rush to get Buddy and move away from the table.  There were some people sitting a few tables away from us that just watched and didn't say anything.  They obviously would have heard our "Where is it?!?" type comments.  We were moving chairs around and poking our trays (OK...just D was poking our trays...) trying to get it to come out of hiding.  The idea of sitting in that area in the dark is scary to me now.  Where's the little emoticon that says {shudder}?




kaoden39 said:


> Sherry, I got the best laugh over the bug on the table.  Just the thought, it would be the same for us.
> 
> As far as the guy with the bug on his shirt, if you could see it casually walking by his friends had to see it.  Now I have the willys.



I agree!  How could they not have seen it.  It must have had an "all in fun" aspect to it.  If you were the guy, wouldn't you feel that big thing crawling on you?  Again, I need the {shudder} emoticon!


----------



## kaoden39

Will this work?


----------



## deejdigsdis

kaoden39 said:


> Will this work?



I believe that will do just fine! 

OK, off to work on the next update.


----------



## mvf-m11c

deejdigsdis said:


> I hope you are able to get pictures of the queue too. All the excitement of ST2 opening is taking me back to when Star Tours opened in the 80s. I remember going through the turnstiles and all sorts of people taking off running.  It had rained that morning so the ground was slippery.  People were DROPPING their children as they were running/falling.  Then other people would jump over the people who had fallen and continue running.  We went in the summer of 1987, so it had already been open for around 6 months, I think.  It will be interesting to hear how long the line is during those first weeks.



TY Deej. Hopefully I'll get some good pics. I remember when ST first opened back in 87. Those were crazy times back in the old days when those lines were hours wait. I believed I was 6 years old during that time and when I ST, it was amazing back then. I a not surprised that people back then would run over there, but I am surprised that they would run even on a rainy day. I bet the lines will be at least 1+ hour wait time in the afternoon or longer. I'm looking at WDW ST2 on WDW Lines AP which is debuting today and as of this time I am writing my post, the wait time is at 45 minute wait time. That is kind of surprising to me.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Moving on to our 3rd and final day...

I knew we would make rope drop.  It was our last day, after all.  The big question was whether or not we'd take a mid-day break.  I've already talked about my angst regarding breaks.  I don't like missing out on park time, but I also don't want to be sleepwalking those last few hours due to pure exhaustion, either.  I decided we'd play it by ear.  D would for sure do open to close, meaning 9am - midnight, and I would just see how Buddy was handling the day.  If he got super tired, I would (reluctantly) go back to the hotel and take a nap with him so he could enjoy his last hours in the park.  

Our last "waiting for rope drop" this trip.






I decided today would be a stroller day as well.  I just wanted Buddy to handle the day as well as possible.  






Not long now!






The plan was to head straight to Peter Pan.  Buddy and I had already ridden late at night on Day 1, but D hadn't gotten the chance to ride yet this trip.  We ended up with a 10 minute wait.  

View of the flowers from the Peter Pan queue.






D got to see the Hidden Mickey in one of the windows in Big Ben this time.  It's a side silhouette.  When we got off Peter Pan I asked Buddy if he'd like to ride Dumbo again.  He said no!   D and I were pretty sad about that.  I know I was trying to let him lead the way for much of the time, but now I wish we would have ridden Dumbo again.  That was the last time I'd be there with a 5 year old and now that he's developed a taste for "the faster stuff" I don't think he'll ever be rushing to get back to Dumbo. 

Instead of riding Dumbo, we walked onto Mr. Toad.






D and Buddy rode together behind me so I could get their picture when they came out of the last scene.






Another EXIT sign!  I do believe we have reached a grand total of 3 now! 






This sign looks like it could use a little cleaning. 






Here's a first... I finally remembered to take a picture of one of my kids with the Sword in the Stone.  Finally!






We walked onto Snow White and then headed over to IASW at D's request.  Thankfully Buddy still likes this one a lot.  This was a walk on this morning.  We had the boat to ourselves.











I always have to get a picture of the moose.






When we rode IASW on Day 1 we had gone through almost the entire ride before I realized I had forgotten to take off my sunglasses.  I had wondered why it was so dark in there!   That happened during several dark rides -- I would realize toward the end that I had forgotten to take off my sunglasses.  Well, this time I remembered at the beginning.  I just had to take a picture to document this particular memory from this particular trip. 






After IASW I headed over to Space Mountain to grab FPs and then met D and Buddy at the Matterhorn.  

Buddy showing that he is more than tall enough to ride what he called "the mini orange monorails."  So cute. 






Side note about his Pirates shirt.  I had bought that shirt for him at home and buried it in our suitcase so he wouldn't see it.  Then on our final morning I pulled it out of the suitcase and held it up to me and very puzzlingly said, "Well this isn't going to fit me!  Hmmmmm.... I wonder what I should do with it?  That's too bad it's too small for me...  I wonder what I should do?"  Buddy looked at me like he had the BEST idea in the world.  "It might fit me Mom!  I can wear it!  Did you really wish for that shirt to fit you?" 

After the Matterhorn we decided to go over to the Tiki Room.  We had just missed going in, so we enjoyed pineapple spears outside while we waited for the next show.  This was a good thing.  I really enjoy moments of just sitting and people watching and soaking it all in.






(Sherry, I quickly scanned all the spears and this was the biggest one I could get my hands on.   Bigger than the last one I had, that's for sure.)


----------



## kaoden39

I wish my gardens looked as good as the ones in Disneyland.


That pineapple spears is beautiful.  I know that is an odd way to describe food but oh wow.  I want one now.


----------



## Sherry E

That's what I'd be doing too - scanning for the largest pineapple spear!!  I want to get the most pineapple for my buck(s)!

Yep, it doesn't surprise me at all that the spears have gotten smaller.  It disappoints me because I love them so, but given the way things seem to mysteriously get smaller in portion size or in package size (like at the grocery store) while the price stays the same or gets higher, it is a sign of the times that the pineapple at DLR would shrink too.

I realize that I neglected to get a spear on my whole trip last December.  I had planned to get one the entire time - it was on my "list" of things to eat/buy, right under the peppermint cone of death - but it was never the right time for a spear, for some reason.  I don't always eat them in the daytime, either.  I will eat them at night too!  The last time I had those spears (in 2009), they were still large (I got them from the cart on Main Street), and after long days at DLR in both October and December of that year, I was apparently much more dehydrated than I thought.  Those pineapple spears hit the spot and served as a tasty snack as well as a thirst quencher.  I even took some home with me in 2009.

Gee, that exit sign at Mr. Toad has seen better days, hasn't it?  What's all that gunk on it?  Soda?  Coffee?  See, that's a detail that I would expect Disney to catch and take care of (clean), even though it might seem insignificant to most people who are NOT uber Disney fans like we are.  At Six Flags, I would expect to see a yucky stained sign.  But not at Disneyland!


----------



## tksbaskets

Too cute about the t shirt!  Who knew DL had big pineapple spears?  YUMMO

I can't believe its the last day.....   Looking forward to hearing if you made it the whole day!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Those pineapple spears look so big and a very nice picture of it.

A good start on your day with all the rides that you have done. Nice to see Mr. Toads Wild Ride Exit Sign as one of your signs. 

Can't wait to read the rest of your TR.


----------



## deejdigsdis

mvf-m11c said:


> TY Deej. Hopefully I'll get some good pics. I remember when ST first opened back in 87. Those were crazy times back in the old days when those lines were hours wait. I believed I was 6 years old during that time and when I ST, it was amazing back then. I a not surprised that people back then would run over there, but I am surprised that they would run even on a rainy day. I bet the lines will be at least 1+ hour wait time in the afternoon or longer. I'm looking at WDW ST2 on WDW Lines AP which is debuting today and as of this time I am writing my post, the wait time is at 45 minute wait time. That is kind of surprising to me.



My last 3 trips to DL have included my sister D.  We always bring up how short the lines are these days compared to back in the 1980s.  We always went in the summer growing up, so it was very busy.  And pre-Fast Pass as well.  It was a regular thing to stand in line for POTC for an hour.  I can't imagine doing that now.  But yes, for a new ride like ST2 those very long waits are to be expected.



kaoden39 said:


> I wish my gardens looked as good as the ones in Disneyland.
> 
> 
> That pineapple spears is beautiful.  I know that is an odd way to describe food but oh wow.  I want one now.



I have a hard time growing anything, so I really really enjoy feasting my eyes upon the Disneyland gardens.  

I could go for a pineapple spear about now.  MMMM. 



Sherry E said:


> That's what I'd be doing too - scanning for the largest pineapple spear!!  I want to get the most pineapple for my buck(s)!
> 
> Yep, it doesn't surprise me at all that the spears have gotten smaller.  It disappoints me because I love them so, but given the way things seem to mysteriously get smaller in portion size or in package size (like at the grcoery store) while the price stays the same or gets higher, it is a sign of the times that the pineapple at DLR would shrink too.
> 
> I realize that I neglected to get a spear on my whole trip last December.  I had planned to get one the entire time - it was on my "list" of things to eat/buy, right under the peppermint cone of death - but it was never the right time for a spear, for some reason.  I don't always eat them in the daytime, either.  I will eat them at night too!  The last time I had those spears (in 2009), they were still large (I got them from the cart on Main Street), and after long days at DLR in both October and December of that year, I was apparently much more dehydrated than I thought.  Those pineapple spears hit the spot and served as a tasty snack as well as a thirst quencher.  I even took some home with me in 2009.
> 
> Gee, that exit sign at Mr. Toad has seen better days, hasn't it?  What's all that gunk on it?  Soda?  Coffee?  See, that's a detail that I would expect Disney to catch and take care of (clean), even though it might seem insignificant to most people who are NOT uber Disney fans like we are.  At Six Flags, I would expect to see a yucky stained sign.  But not at Disneyland!



Your lack of pineapple spears kind of sounds like my lack of getting an ice cream cone for several trips.  The intentions were there but the time was never right for some reason. 

Yeah, the Mr. Toad sign needs a little TLC.  I don't know if I even noticed it while I was there, or if I noticed it in the picture later.  I noticed that the EXIT sign I took a pic of in ABL at the buggies ride was a little dirty as well.  It looked a bit more fitting there, though.  The sign was a leaf, so it kind of looked like a ladybug had visited the leaf and left a little something behind. 



tksbaskets said:


> Too cute about the t shirt!  Who knew DL had big pineapple spears?  YUMMO
> 
> I can't believe its the last day.....   Looking forward to hearing if you made it the whole day!



TK you really need to get one of those pineapple spears someday.   I had some fresh pineapple today but it didn't taste fresh at all.  The memory of the pineapple spear from DL is still fresh in my mind.  (OK, I think I've used the word "fresh" enough times in one paragraph!)



mvf-m11c said:


> Those pineapple spears look so big and a very nice picture of it.
> 
> A good start on your day with all the rides that you have done. Nice to see Mr. Toads Wild Ride Exit Sign as one of your signs.
> 
> Can't wait to read the rest of your TR.



Thanks Bret.  I will get started on a new update now.


----------



## Sherry E

That happens to me a lot - I fully intend to get something, whether it's a snack or a merchandise item I want to buy - and the timing is just never right.  I had a bunch of things on my To-Do list and they never got crossed off.  For some reason I can spend day trips at DLR and get a pineapple spear both times, but I can spend 4 consecutive days at DLR and not get a single spear the entire time!

I wonder if the pineapple spears are sold at WDW?  I guess they must be.  They can't be exclusive to DLR, can they?  WDW must sell them somewhere in that whole huge resort.  Then again, I think TK was saying a while back that she didn't see any of the gingerbread cookies with mouse ears at WDW when she looked, so who knows?  Maybe I just assume that certain snacks are at both resorts but they really aren't.


----------



## kaoden39

Sherry, I have been told that popcorn is the big seller there.  I don't understand that at all.


----------



## Sherry E

Oh, I almost forgot to comment - I totally remember the days when the POTC line was enormous and slow, back in the '80s and early '90s.  These days the line can get hideously long on a super busy day, but it moves fast.  Most of the lines move at a pretty decent clip now - even the TSMM line when it's 30 or 45 minutes long.  This was not the case at all back in the old days - all of the lines back then were horribly long, and they moved at a snail's pace.  You could be standing out in the hot sun for ages, waiting to get on POTC.  The original Star Tours line was CRRRRRRAAAAZZZZY!  The only thing that was ever a walk-on was the People Mover, really.  

Disneyland has made gigantic strides in managing lines and moving them along faster as the number of visitors climbs, and loading more people on and off each hour.  Just imagine the nightmare it would be now if all of the lines were still just as long and slow as they were back then.


----------



## deejdigsdis

After the Tiki Room we went back to Main Street.  I remembered that Buddy had wanted to ride the Omnibus on Day 1 and we still hadn't done it.  At first we didn't see it, but then it came into view. Whew!  Unfortunately we didn't get to ride on the top, which was the whole appeal of the double-decker bus for Buddy.

Views from the Omnibus ride down Main Street:

This was a fun moment!  The bus driver (who was excellent!) had everyone on the bus yell "Goofy!" and then Goofy put his ear up like that.
















We got off the bus by the castle and hopped back in line so we could ride on top of the bus.






Love this tree!
















This was another fun moment.  We were riding along and I saw this CM manning her ice cream treat post.  She wasn't just standing there looking bored.  She was dancing and bee-bopping to the music of Main Street.  I loved it.  It was so fun to see.  She wasn't dancing all crazy-like, but you could tell that she was enjoying herself.  She brought a little magic to our day.  I lifted my camera to take a picture of her.  She noticed and waved to us.  It was just a fun, memorable moment!





















Making our way back to the train station.






Before we got off the bus, we noticed some characters making their way to Town Square.  It was a little odd to see Pooh and Friends in this area of the park!






All those characters...and still Buddy wasn't interested in standing in line for a picture.  So sad.


----------



## Sherry E

kaoden39 said:


> Sherry, I have been told that popcorn is the big seller there.  I don't understand that at all.



That _is_ odd.  Then again I'm not a big popcorn eater anyway so, naturally, I would not understand that.  But that is an unexpected thing to have as the leading snack.


----------



## tksbaskets

I've never seen pineapple spears at WDW.  Popcorn is available everywhere.  I have the cute popcorn containters to show it.  Perhaps my family never looks for fresh fruit....

Now those gingerbread cookies I looked for at WDW this past December - NO where in sight.


----------



## tksbaskets

What a treat!  I post my reply about fruit and am rewarded by another trip update 

LOVE your pictures from the top of the omnibus.  That's a perspective you don't get all the time. Did you enhance the sky to look extra blue?  

It is a bit sad that Buddy didn't want pictures with the characters.  He's too busy riding the manly rides now!


----------



## Sherry E

I don't think I have gone on the Omnibus since I was a kid!  That's one I will have to do again for old time's sake.  

It's odd to see Pooh, Tigger and Eeyore hangin' with Pluto and whichever chipmunk that is (can't tell if it's Chip or Dale from the back).  I guess they must have all emerged from a mysterious character break room somewhere and decided to hit the streets together.

That CM with boogie fever is so cute!  How fun.  But, hey, might as well dance if you are waiting for customers - perhaps it will attract some business!





TK - That must mean that either the gingerbread men with mouse ears were so extremely popular that they were sold out all over WDW or they don't sell them there - which seems impossible to me, but I'm sure you would have seen one somewhere if they did.  You would have seen someone eating a cookie or holding it or something.  There would have been some evidence of gingerbread men with mouse ears.  That is just crazy business!  That is bizarre if they don't have them there - it almost makes me want to trek to WDW for the holidays just to search for a cookie!


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> TK - That must mean that either the gingerbread men with mouse ears were so extremely popular that they were sold out all over WDW or they don't sell them there - which seems impossible to me, but I'm sure you would have seen one somewhere if they did.  You would have seen someone eating a cookie or holding it or something.  There would have been some evidence of gingerbread men with mouse ears.  That is just crazy business!  That is bizarre if they don't have them there - it almost makes me want to trek to WDW for the holidays just to search for a cookie!



Ask my family, I was on the look out for any GBC sightings...not even a crumb to be had...inquired in every bakery...If I had seen one in any stage of consumption I would have found out where it was purchased.  

NO hand made candy canes at WDW either...

I can see it now...Sherry's 2012 'Quest for the Cookie' at WDW~  I'm in for following the trip report!


----------



## Sherry E

tksbaskets said:


> Ask my family, I was on the look out for any GBC sightings...not even a crumb to be had...inquired in every bakery...If I had seen one in any stage of consumption I would have found out where it was purchased.
> 
> NO hand made candy canes at WDW either...
> 
> I can see it now...Sherry's 2012 'Quest for the Cookie' at WDW~  I'm in for following the trip report!



You know I'll make a quest out of anything, so why not cookies?

Even if the bakery folks didn't sell the cookies (I know they're sold in some of the candy stores in DLR), I'm sure the CM's in the bakeries would have known about the cookies and guided you on where to find them...so it is sounding more and more like they just don't sell them at WDW!

And no fresh, handmade candy canes either!  Wow!  Gee, as much as everyone says that WDW is so much better than DLR because it has so much more 'stuff,' I'm thinking that, even though DLR is not as big and doesn't have as much stuff, some of the things we DO have at DLR are pretty special and unique!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Great pictures from the Omnibus.  It is always fun to go on top of the bus everytime I ride it and see everything from the top.


----------



## smile4stamps

How in the world did I miss that you had posted an update?!?  Love the pics from the Omnibus.  I haven't taken a ride on ANY of the main street vehicles.  I guess another thing to do in June!!

I also love the site of those Pinapple spears.  They look so delicious!  The only problem is I sometimes have a bad reaction to pineapple even though I love it!  Sometimes it makes my mouth all raw and sore 

I can't believe its your last day.  I think you need to plan another trip soon so the TR keeps going!


----------



## deejdigsdis

kaoden39 said:


> Sherry, I have been told that popcorn is the big seller there.  I don't understand that at all.



That sounds weird to me too.  For me, popcorn is popcorn.  You can get that anywhere.  But I'm not a big popcorn person, so it's not surprising I don't get it. 



Sherry E said:


> Oh, I almost forgot to comment - I totally remember the days when the POTC line was enormous and slow, back in the '80s and early '90s.  These days the line can get hideously long on a super busy day, but it moves fast.  Most of the lines move at a pretty decent clip now - even the TSMM line when it's 30 or 45 minutes long.  This was not the case at all back in the old days - all of the lines back then were horribly long, and they moved at a snail's pace.  You could be standing out in the hot sun for ages, waiting to get on POTC.  The original Star Tours line was CRRRRRRAAAAZZZZY!  The only thing that was ever a walk-on was the People Mover, really.
> 
> Disneyland has made gigantic strides in managing lines and moving them along faster as the number of visitors climbs, and loading more people on and off each hour.  Just imagine the nightmare it would be now if all of the lines were still just as long and slow as they were back then.



So do you think they added more boats?  Put the ride on a higher speed?  When I was growing up we only went in July and August.  Then I had my 13 year drought.  Since I've gone back I haven't been in July or August, so I wasn't sure if the POTC line is still regularly 1 hour long during those time periods or not.  When we return in 2012 with lots of family it will be hard to go back in the summer if that is the consensus.  First of all there is the heat, then there's the longer lines than what I've grown accustomed to during my post-drought visits in Jan, April (x2), Oct, and Nov.  We shall see.  I'm pulling for an October visit for the sake of the kids.  They've already gone during the Christmas season.



tksbaskets said:


> What a treat!  I post my reply about fruit and am rewarded by another trip update
> 
> LOVE your pictures from the top of the omnibus.  That's a perspective you don't get all the time. Did you enhance the sky to look extra blue?
> 
> It is a bit sad that Buddy didn't want pictures with the characters.  He's too busy riding the manly rides now!



Riding the Omnibus is so fun.  I didn't ride it during my recent adult-only trips (with my husband, then with my mom/sisters) but after this last trip I realized how fun it is.  I want to make it a priority from here on out.  I love hanging out on Main Street anyway and riding the Main Street vehicles gives you a new perspective.  Nope, I didn't enhance the sky in any way. 



Sherry E said:


> I don't think I have gone on the Omnibus since I was a kid!  That's one I will have to do again for old time's sake.
> 
> It's odd to see Pooh, Tigger and Eeyore hangin' with Pluto and whichever chipmunk that is (can't tell if it's Chip or Dale from the back).  I guess they must have all emerged from a mysterious character break room somewhere and decided to hit the streets together.
> 
> That CM with boogie fever is so cute!  How fun.  But, hey, might as well dance if you are waiting for customers - perhaps it will attract some business!



Actually both Chip and Dale are in that first picture, and Mickey is in the second picture.  So many characters and not a child who wants to pose with them. 



tksbaskets said:


> Ask my family, I was on the look out for any GBC sightings...not even a crumb to be had...inquired in every bakery...If I had seen one in any stage of consumption I would have found out where it was purchased.
> 
> NO hand made candy canes at WDW either...
> 
> I can see it now...Sherry's 2012 'Quest for the Cookie' at WDW~  I'm in for following the trip report!



About the "in any stage of consumption"... I had this vision of you running in slow motion trying to reach the person as they were just about to eat the last bite of the gingerbread cookie. 



Sherry E said:


> You know I'll make a quest out of anything, so why not cookies?
> 
> Even if the bakery folks didn't sell the cookies (I know they're sold in some of the candy stores in DLR), I'm sure the CM's in the bakeries would have known about the cookies and guided you on where to find them...so it is sounding more and more like they just don't sell them at WDW!
> 
> And no fresh, handmade candy canes either!  Wow!  Gee, as much as everyone says that WDW is so much better than DLR because it has so much more 'stuff,' I'm thinking that, even though DLR is not as big and doesn't have as much stuff, some of the things we DO have at DLR are pretty special and unique!



That's odd about no handmade candy canes at WDW.  It seems like with all they have going on there, they would be all over the handmade candy canes.



mvf-m11c said:


> Great pictures from the Omnibus.  It is always fun to go on top of the bus everytime I ride it and see everything from the top.



Thanks Bret.  It is fun, isn't it?  The Main Street vehicles are another thing I would have completely skipped as a teenager.  But as an adult I really enjoy them.



smile4stamps said:


> How in the world did I miss that you had posted an update?!?  Love the pics from the Omnibus.  I haven't taken a ride on ANY of the main street vehicles.  I guess another thing to do in June!!
> 
> I also love the site of those Pinapple spears.  They look so delicious!  The only problem is I sometimes have a bad reaction to pineapple even though I love it!  Sometimes it makes my mouth all raw and sore
> 
> I can't believe its your last day.  I think you need to plan another trip soon so the TR keeps going!



Yes, ride the Main Street vehicles!  That would be a great thing to do with your friend or by yourself.  It's fun to actually notice each shop as you ride by...things you might miss when you are walking with purpose down Main Street.

I know that raw and sore pineapple mouth feeling.  I only get it with fresh pineapple, and it isn't all the time.

Yes, this is the last day.   I only went for 3 days.  Just think how much you will be able to report back on/how many pictures you will have to share after 10 DAYS!


----------



## mvf-m11c

deejdigsdis said:


> Thanks Bret.  It is fun, isn't it?  The Main Street vehicles are another thing I would have completely skipped as a teenager.  But as an adult I really enjoy them.



Riding the Omnibus on the top is really fun. I like to see everything from the top of the bus and get different pictures that you can't get. When I was a young kid, I like riding the bus. But I have barely rode it since I been on so many of these solo trips.


----------



## deejdigsdis

After our ride down Main Street on the Omnibus, we decided it was time to head over to DCA.  I always have to begin/end trips in Disneyland, so if we wanted to spend any more time in DCA this was our chance.  Our DCA plan included rides on GRR, Soarin' and TSMM.  It was a little after 11:30am and we had 1:00 reservations at Carnation Cafe for lunch.  Do you think we had enough time to conquer those 3 rides -- with no FPs in hand, mind you -- in less than 1 1/2 hours???  Yeah, we didn't think there would be enough time either.  So...I called Disneyland Dining and pushed our reservation back to 2:00.

Our first stop in DCA was to pick up Soarin' FPs.  Things were not looking good.  The ride was only operating at half capacity due to a breakdown.  The standby time was 65 minutes.  Anyway, we grabbed our FPs and headed to GRR.  Hmmm.  Something didn't sound right.  The thing that didn't sound right was that there were no water sounds whatsoever as we neared GRR.  Yep, it was down.  They didn't have a guesstimate for when it would be back up and running.  I really wanted to take Buddy on this.  He wasn't a fan when he was 3, but I was sure he would be a fan now at age 5.  

Moving on...we made our way to TSMM.  I was expecting a massive wait at noon, taking into account that GRR was down and that Soarin' was having its own issues.  Nope.  Just the usual 35 minutes.   TSMM picture overload ahead!  (So maybe I should dedicate this post to TK. )






One of the things that Buddy was looking forward to about this trip -- (Well, once he actually STARTED looking forward to it, that is.  Remember he was near to tears when I told him about the trip because he didn't want to go?) -- was eating popcorn while we waited in line for TSMM.  (Since that's what his big bro did with me during our trip in January.)  "When are we going to eat popcorn and stand in line for Toy Story, Mom?"  Well, the time has come my son. 






Love watching the Screamers go by while standing in line for TSMM.











Can you find the Hidden Mickey? 






I think I thought of a new Quest for next time.  I noticed this trip that I enjoy noticing the numbers on the ground.  I just didn't notice in time to really do anything about it. 































After our spin on TSMM we went back to GRR.  We were hopeful as we heard the rushing water...but it was a no go.  The rafts were running but they still weren't letting anyone on.  Big disappointment!

The only thing left to do was head over to Soarin' and use our FPs.  I know we had about 15-ish minutes to kill, but I can't remember what we did.  Thankfully it was running at full capacity once again, so the wait wasn't long at all.






Loved the ride as usual.  Buddy was watching Sesame Street recently and Patrick Warburton (better known to me as "Puddy" ) was on.  It was fun to point out that this was the same guy that called him a little aviator in the pre-Soarin' video. 

Leaving DCA for the last time this trip.






I really got attached to this sign.  I'm going to miss it.






And back into Disneyland we go...


----------



## tksbaskets

GRIN.....That's what I was doing the minute I saw Mr. Potato Head.   Then to have a shout out at the beginning of the wonderful assortment of pictures leading to our most happiest of places.  

I notice YOU were the blue score.  Very respectable.  With a little practice at home pulling those big purple rubber bands that come on broccoli you'll be over 100K no problem!  Sir, yes sir (think green army men).

Bummer that GRR was down.  My family has an aversion to water so we've never been on that or Splash Mountain.

Carnation Cafe at 2 you say?  Is there some Loaded BP soup in your future??  A chat with Chef Oscar??  The suspense is killing me....  (emoticon for Buddy)

I can't wait to see the entrance of DCA when it's all finished!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Another good post during your trip. To get TSMM, Soarin, and GRR done in 1 1/2 hours during that time is really hard, but it is possible first thing in the morning. 

When I first read that Soarin was over 65 minutes long I gasped.  How can that ride be that long during the day, but after reading the rest it did make sense. I just can't see Soarin line so long like WDW Soarin where it is over 2+ hour wait. Sorry to hear that GRR was down when u and Buddy were there. 

You had a very good score on TSMM. 

The hidden mickey picture that you were talking about is where Jessie, Bullseye and Rex are together.

Great picture at the end when you exited DCA.


----------



## kaoden39

You know I only live about 45 miles from the Golden Gate bridge but I will always miss the GGB from DCA.


----------



## smile4stamps

So sad that GRR was down  

10 days is going to mean a TON of pictures... my last trip report took me almost 6 months to finish.  That was covering 2 trips equaling 7 full days, 2 half days and a Halloween party.  Hopefully this one won't take me quite so long!  I know you try and get yours done within a month of being home but unfortunately mine never goes that fast.  It didn't help that I got sick, worked tons of hours and my laptop died.... this time I need to send my laptop in repair before my trip so hopefully it is good to go for after!


----------



## skiingfast

deejdigsdis said:


> Hmmm.  That _is_ strange.  I wonder why.
> 
> For TSMM I think my hardest game is the ring toss as well.
> 
> Another update coming right up...



I have the most trouble on TSMM unlocking the easter eggs.  On Buzz I'm pitiful because it's different than in WDW, I can get 800-900K there.  Fortunately TSM is the same as TSMM. 

I think to get into the high numbers you need someone to help unlock things and then not hit any of the high point targets.


----------



## deejdigsdis

tksbaskets said:


> GRIN.....That's what I was doing the minute I saw Mr. Potato Head.   Then to have a shout out at the beginning of the wonderful assortment of pictures leading to our most happiest of places.
> 
> I notice YOU were the blue score.  Very respectable.  With a little practice at home pulling those big purple rubber bands that come on broccoli you'll be over 100K no problem!  Sir, yes sir (think green army men).
> 
> Bummer that GRR was down.  My family has an aversion to water so we've never been on that or Splash Mountain.
> 
> Carnation Cafe at 2 you say?  Is there some Loaded BP soup in your future??  A chat with Chef Oscar??  The suspense is killing me....  (emoticon for Buddy)
> 
> I can't wait to see the entrance of DCA when it's all finished!!



Your family is really missing out on some fun rides.    Then again...there is so much to do and see, it really wouldn't feel like you were missing out.

Hmmm...soup and Chef Oscar?  We shall see.  Lunch at CC is coming up next. 



mvf-m11c said:


> Another good post during your trip. To get TSMM, Soarin, and GRR done in 1 1/2 hours during that time is really hard, but it is possible first thing in the morning.
> 
> When I first read that Soarin was over 65 minutes long I gasped.  How can that ride be that long during the day, but after reading the rest it did make sense. I just can't see Soarin line so long like WDW Soarin where it is over 2+ hour wait. Sorry to hear that GRR was down when u and Buddy were there.
> 
> You had a very good score on TSMM.
> 
> The hidden mickey picture that you were talking about is where Jessie, Bullseye and Rex are together.
> 
> Great picture at the end when you exited DCA.



Wow, a 2+ hour wait for Soarin' at WDW?  I remember TK had a pic in her TR that showed the standby time for Toy Story as 3 hours.   I just can't see standing in lines like that.  Especially with kids.  

Great job finding the Hidden Mickey.   It took my sister a while to find it.  Once you know it's there, it really stands out.



kaoden39 said:


> You know I only live about 45 miles from the Golden Gate bridge but I will always miss the GGB from DCA.



That reminds me of how I feel about the snow on Main Street at Christmas time.  It is so magical to me.  And I'm no stranger to real snow.   I just much prefer the snow on Main Street with "White Christmas" playing.  More magical than real snow in some ways.



smile4stamps said:


> So sad that GRR was down
> 
> 10 days is going to mean a TON of pictures... my last trip report took me almost 6 months to finish.  That was covering 2 trips equaling 7 full days, 2 half days and a Halloween party.  Hopefully this one won't take me quite so long!  I know you try and get yours done within a month of being home but unfortunately mine never goes that fast.  It didn't help that I got sick, worked tons of hours and my laptop died.... this time I need to send my laptop in repair before my trip so hopefully it is good to go for after!



Yes, I'm sad about GRR being down too.  This was my first trip in recent months when it was actually HOT, so walking around wet wouldn't be so bad.

Looking forward to your report!  I'll need that little pick-me-up once I wrap up this TR.



skiingfast said:


> I have the most trouble on TSMM unlocking the easter eggs.  On Buzz I'm pitiful because it's different than in WDW, I can get 800-900K there.  Fortunately TSM is the same as TSMM.
> 
> I think to get into the high numbers you need someone to help unlock things and then not hit any of the high point targets.



Hmmm.  Not much unlocking going on when my partner is a 5 year old, I guess.   He just shoots for the sake of shooting.  How is Buzz different?


----------



## deejdigsdis

We just said goodbye to DCA and are now re-entering Disneyland.  
















I forgot to mention one little tidbit of DCA info.  Buddy requested a ride on Screamin'.  He's come so far in a year and a half!  Anyway, given that whether or not he was tall enough for Indy might be up for debate...I knew Screamin' would have to wait.  He still needed to stand next to the measuring sign to see for himself.  Now that we are home he talks about it often.  "How many more days until I'm tall enough for the biggest roller coaster?  When I turn 6 will I be tall enough?"  So we're hoping he puts on 2 more inches before our next trip in 2012. 

So we're back in Disneyland with plenty-o-time before lunch.  20 minutes to spare.  We headed down Main Street to see if the Front Porch might be available for a quick rest.

Hi Mickey!






By the way, that facade-like tarp covering the Emporium was down today.  The walls (as seen behind Mickey) were still up.

Yay for the Front Porch being available!   Very surprising considering it was almost 2:00pm on a hot afternoon.  Prime ice cream eating/people watching time on Main Street.  Buddy and I took a load off while D went over to grab FPs for BTMRR.
















At last we headed across the street for lunch.  We were seated quickly and Buddy got right to work on his kid's page from the menu as D looked on longingly.  (When we went in January, D enjoyed doing all the kid's pages from DS11's menu.)






The pomegranate lemonade is my "must have" drink here.  So cool and refreshing on this hot day!






Even though it was hot, I ordered my usual lunch.  Half turkey sandwich with a cup of Loaded Baked Potato Soup, upgraded to a bowl.











With going a bit later in the day, I was worried we might miss out on a chance to visit with Chef Oscar.  I had heard that he leaves after the lunch rush.  We scanned the restaurant area and were pleased to see that Chef Oscar was in the house!   He came over and visited for a bit.  I asked him if he had any plans to retire yet.  He said he'd probably be retiring later this year.  He said that Carnation Cafe will be closing down for an extended period of time while they re-do the floor and expand into Blue Ribbon Bakery.  The bakery would then be shifted further down Main Street.  He thought this might be a good time to say goodby to his days at Carnation Cafe.  I told him that he was the reason that many people come to Carnation Cafe.  Oh, and his Loaded Baked Potato Soup.  That's when he said "they" would like him to come back part-time after the remodel.  He said he still needs to "have some talks" with them about that.  He left to visit with other guests, but when he was checking out for the day he stopped by our table to shake our hands and say goodbye.  So...this very well could have been my last Chef Oscar meet-n-greet.  I hope not.  If it is, this is my last Chef Oscar picture.






And just to give it a more nostalgic feeling...


----------



## kaoden39

I love the beautiful color of your pictures today.  That is sad about Oscar but you know I understand the desire to retire.  I wish him well no matter what he decides.  How wonderful that they are expanding the Carnation Cafe, they have needed to do that for a while as popular as it is.


----------



## mvf-m11c

deejdigsdis said:


> Wow, a 2+ hour wait for Soarin' at WDW?  I remember TK had a pic in her TR that showed the standby time for Toy Story as 3 hours.   I just can't see standing in lines like that.  Especially with kids.
> 
> Great job finding the Hidden Mickey.   It took my sister a while to find it.  Once you know it's there, it really stands out.



That is really crazy to see Soarin have that long of a wait time. I have seen Soarin over 3 hours on one of my trips. When EPCOT has the rope drop, everyone is heading on over to the Land and go on that ride. Luckily WDW Soarin is the same as DLR Soarin, so if u want to see the queue that is the only reason to ride the ride. It's just the same. TSMM is even worse then Soarin. Because TSMM has the FP system at DHS, the lines go really slow and it could take up to 3+ hours in the standby line.

I had a hard time when the ride first open for the hidden mickey, but after seeing the TS characters, it was obvious with the blue circles together. 


Another good update on your TR. The food at CC looks very good and interesting to hear that CC will be expanding into the Blue Ribbon Bakery. Got to visit Chef Oscar that day. The pictures of him are very nice and I like the last one where you black and white it.


----------



## Sherry E

Wait a second here!  I don't think you all realize the significance of what deej is telling us about Carnation Cafe!  They are not simply expanding.  They are going to be RE-claiming their old territory!  This is big news!

Maybe I am the only one here who is old enough to remember but the old version of Carnation Cafe actually had indoor and outdoor seating, and the indoor seating section was where Blue Ribbon Bakery is now.  At some point they had the bright idea (not really) to lop off the whole entire indoor part of the restaurant and make it outdoor only, which then cut down tremendously on the number of available tables.  I always thought it was a bad idea to do that.

The current seating set-up is very limited at Carnation Cafe, and the line of people waiting for tables can get very long, very fast, especially during peak times!  Considering that they are expanding the Resort and developing as much as they can, which will attract more guests, and the table service dining options in the whole Resort are limited anyway, it makes no sense to have so few tables at Carnation Cafe.  They can seat more people at one time if...well, if they have more _seating_!!

So, from what Oscar told deej, it sounds like DLR finally realized its mistake - years and years later - and has come to its senses.  They are taking back their original turf and once again making Carnation an indoor/outdoor restaurant!!

I hope that with this re-claiming of the old turf they also RE-expand their menu options at Carnation.  The old version had a lot more choices on the menu for both lunch and dinner, and there were more dessert selections as well...more sundaes and different kinds of shakes.  When the restaurant was majorly downsized, the menu was also majorly downsized.

So the question is...when will this closing down of Carnation happen, I wonder?  With so few table service places to eat, it will make a big impact in dining when they close, I think.  And where will Blue Ribbon Bakery end up?  Which current place on Main Street will close and then be taken over by Blue Ribbon?  Any guesses as to what might become the new location of Blue Ribbon?


----------



## Sherry E

deejdigsdis said:


> So do you think they added more boats?  Put the ride on a higher speed?  When I was growing up we only went in July and August.  Then I had my 13 year drought.  Since I've gone back I haven't been in July or August, so I wasn't sure if the POTC line is still regularly 1 hour long during those time periods or not.  When we return in 2012 with lots of family it will be hard to go back in the summer if that is the consensus.  First of all there is the heat, then there's the longer lines than what I've grown accustomed to during my post-drought visits in Jan, April (x2), Oct, and Nov.  We shall see.  I'm pulling for an October visit for the sake of the kids.  They've already gone during the Christmas season.



In the old, old days I used to only make summer trips to DL, too (usually July)...then realized it was too darn hot and switched to Christmas trips!  Anyway, the POTC lines were hideously long in the old days and moved very slowly, as you recall.  The lines wound around into all kinds of lesser-seen areas in serpentine-like fashion.  Even though I don't go to DLR in the summer now, people still say that the POTC line moves fast when it is extremely long.  It's been a very long line for the last couple of trips during the holiday season and it still moved fast.

So, yes, I think they definitely added in at least a few more boats over the years.  I think they may have sped them up just a wee bit too, in certain places.  Also, one thing I have definitely noticed is the much faster loading/unloading process.  Notice how, when the boats are approaching the loading dock at the end of the ride, they often zoom ahead and bounce jarringly to a stop.  My friends and I were saying that we remember it was not always like that.  The boats did not zoom 'n' bounce in the old days!  So even that little extra couple of seconds they are saving in zooming the boats up to the dock so we can disembark makes a difference over the course of the day, I suppose.


----------



## smile4stamps

I've decided I am definitly going to have to find your porch and have a seat and people watch!  

I can't wait to try that soup either!!  Yummo!!!

You mentioned in one of your other TR's the hidden Mickey at TSMM and I couldn't see it!  It took Bret pointing it out for me to see!  I am so not good at puzzles lol.


----------



## deejdigsdis

kaoden39 said:


> I love the beautiful color of your pictures today.  That is sad about Oscar but you know I understand the desire to retire.  I wish him well no matter what he decides.  How wonderful that they are expanding the Carnation Cafe, they have needed to do that for a while as popular as it is.



Thanks Michele.  Yeah, I understand the desire to retire as well.  He's been there so long.  I wonder how old he is.



mvf-m11c said:


> That is really crazy to see Soarin have that long of a wait time. I have seen Soarin over 3 hours on one of my trips. When EPCOT has the rope drop, everyone is heading on over to the Land and go on that ride. Luckily WDW Soarin is the same as DLR Soarin, so if u want to see the queue that is the only reason to ride the ride. It's just the same. TSMM is even worse then Soarin. Because TSMM has the FP system at DHS, the lines go really slow and it could take up to 3+ hours in the standby line.
> 
> I had a hard time when the ride first open for the hidden mickey, but after seeing the TS characters, it was obvious with the blue circles together.
> 
> 
> Another good update on your TR. The food at CC looks very good and interesting to hear that CC will be expanding into the Blue Ribbon Bakery. Got to visit Chef Oscar that day. The pictures of him are very nice and I like the last one where you black and white it.



Thanks Bret.   Have you ever done a Hidden Mickey Quest?  



Sherry E said:


> Wait a second here!  I don't think you all realize the significance of what deej is telling us about Carnation Cafe!  They are not simply expanding.  They are going to be RE-claiming their old territory!  This is big news!
> 
> Maybe I am the only one here who is old enough to remember but the old version of Carnation Cafe actually had indoor and outdoor seating, and the indoor seating section was where Blue Ribbon Bakery is now.  At some point they had the bright idea (not really) to lop off the whole entire indoor part of the restaurant and make it outdoor only, which then cut down tremendously on the number of available tables.  I always thought it was a bad idea to do that.
> 
> The current seating set-up is very limited at Carnation Cafe, and the line of people waiting for tables can get very long, very fast, especially during peak times!  Considering that they are expanding the Resort and developing as much as they can, which will attract more guests, and the table service dining options in the whole Resort are limited anyway, it makes no sense to have so few tables at Carnation Cafe.  They can seat more people at one time if...well, if they have more _seating_!!
> 
> So, from what Oscar told deej, it sounds like DLR finally realized its mistake - years and years later - and has come to its senses.  They are taking back their original turf and once again making Carnation an indoor/outdoor restaurant!!
> 
> I hope that with this re-claiming of the old turf they also RE-expand their menu options at Carnation.  The old version had a lot more choices on the menu for both lunch and dinner, and there were more dessert selections as well...more sundaes and different kinds of shakes.  When the restaurant was majorly downsized, the menu was also majorly downsized.
> 
> So the question is...when will this closing down of Carnation happen, I wonder?  With so few table service places to eat, it will make a big impact in dining when they close, I think.  And where will Blue Ribbon Bakery end up?  Which current place on Main Street will close and then be taken over by Blue Ribbon?  Any guesses as to what might become the new location of Blue Ribbon?



I don't remember the old Carnation Cafe set-up that you are describing.  I actually never ate there growing up.  My first visit to C.C. was the trip that ended my 13 year drought, and I've eaten there every trip since.  I figured this would be interesting news to you, and now that you've explained it as a reclaiming of territory I think that is especially good news.  I thought it sounded like a nice thing to do when he told me, but the idea of returning something to its roots in some way...I just love that.  I wish it had occurred to me to ask about the new location for the bakery.



Sherry E said:


> In the old, old days I used to only make summer trips to DL, too (usually July)...then realized it was too darn hot and switched to Christmas trips!  Anyway, the POTC lines were hideously long in the old days and moved very slowly, as you recall.  *The lines wound around into all kinds of lesser-seen areas in serpentine-like fashion.*  Even though I don't go to DLR in the summer now, people still say that the POTC line moves fast when it is extremely long.  It's been a very long line for the last couple of trips during the holiday season and it still moved fast.
> 
> So, yes, I think they definitely added in at least a few more boats over the years.  I think they may have sped them up just a wee bit too, in certain places.  Also, one thing I have definitely noticed is the much faster loading/unloading process.  *Notice how, when the boats are approaching the loading dock at the end of the ride, they often zoom ahead and bounce jarringly to a stop.*  My friends and I were saying that we remember it was not always like that.  The boats did not zoom 'n' bounce in the old days!  So even that little extra couple of seconds they are saving in zooming the boats up to the dock so we can disembark makes a difference over the course of the day, I suppose.



The first sentence I put in bold took me back to the 1980s.  The second sentence I put in bold was a perfect description for today.  I really felt like I could feel/hear the ride's end with your description. 



smile4stamps said:


> I've decided I am definitly going to have to find your porch and have a seat and people watch!
> 
> I can't wait to try that soup either!!  Yummo!!!
> 
> You mentioned in one of your other TR's the hidden Mickey at TSMM and I couldn't see it!  It took Bret pointing it out for me to see!  I am so not good at puzzles lol.



Take a picture!  I miss my Front Porch. 

The soup is just as good as it looks.  A cup just won't do. 

Now that you see that Hidden Mickey, doesn't it just really stand out in a "how could I have missed it" sort of way?


----------



## mvf-m11c

deejdigsdis said:


> Thanks Bret.   Have you ever done a Hidden Mickey Quest?



I have never done a Hidden Mickey Quest and this is like the most common Quest that all the people would do when they go to DL. I think it is a fun Quest to do, but I'm trying these other Quest that no one else would do on there trips. I believe there is a book that has all the hidden mickeys locations at the resort. I'm tell you that I didn't buy the book and just go by instinct when I walk around.

Can't wait to leave in two days.


----------



## deejdigsdis

mvf-m11c said:


> I have never done a Hidden Mickey Quest and this is like the most common Quest that all the people would do when they go to DL. I think it is a fun Quest to do, but I'm trying these other Quest that no one else would do on there trips. I believe there is a book that has all the hidden mickeys locations at the resort. I'm tell you that I didn't buy the book and just go by instinct when I walk around.
> 
> Can't wait to leave in two days.



Yep, I see your point.  It's fun to do something different.

1 more day.


----------



## deejdigsdis

OK, my third and final DL day was 4 weeks ago today.  Let's get crackin' on this thing.

After our ever-so-delicious lunch at Carnation Cafe, I had to address that looming question of whether or not to leave the park for an afternoon break.  I was still feeling torn between my own selfishness of wanting to stay, and doing what would be best for Buddy, which would probably be to take him back to the hotel for a nap.  It was about 3:00pm by now -- so I would have to leave very soon if that was the plan.  The decision process went something like this:

"Let's just go grab some more FPs for BTMRR first, then I'll decide what to do break-wise..."

BTMRR FPs were secured.

"We're so close to Pirates...let's just go ride that first.  It doesn't look very busy over there..."

As we went through the "zoom 'n' bounce" (copyright Sherry) portion of the ride at the end, Buddy asked if we could ride again.  So...seeing as how this trip was largely guided by him, I agreed.  And how could I say no to a POTC walk-on twice in a row, anyway. 

After our second sail through Pirates...

"We are so close to The Haunted Mansion.  Let's just go ride that first, then we'll figure things out from there..."

After HM we realized we hadn't had our ice cream yet this trip.  I've had too many trips lately when the time for ice cream wasn't quite right so it never happened.  If I left for an afternoon-break-which-was-quickly-turning-into-a-possible-evening-break, the ice cream-eating weather would be gone and I wouldn't enjoy it as much.

"Let's go get ice cream now, because it will be too cold later to enjoy it.  THEN we'll decide about our break..."

As we strolled from HM to Main Street, Buddy got awfully quiet.  We stopped at Coke Corner and I peeked in the stroller.  Yep, Buddy was fast asleep.   So, it was decided.  No way was I going to wake him up, hop on the shuttle, go back to Candy Cane Inn, and put him in bed.  There would be no more sleeping if I did that.  The 10 minute catnap would have kept him from falling back to sleep.  (Well, in normal circumstances that would be the case.  But in this case he was Disneyland-tired, so he might have gone back to sleep.)  Anyway, it was settled.  We would not be leaving the park for a hotel-rest.  D and I would get our ice cream and find a nice place to park on Main Street and just enjoy. 

Hold on.  I'm getting WAY ahead of myself.  Pictures...

The Ride Board around 3:00pm.






After picking up BTMRR FPs we headed to POTC.  Preparations were under way for the POTC Premiere.
















The longest line I've stood in recently for HM.  It wasn't long, but it gave me a chance to wind around where I hadn't been recently. 











I tried to get a picture of my favorite Hidden Mickey in Disneyland.  I think I'll need to attempt this one again sometime.
















And that brings us to noticing that Buddy had fallen asleep by the time we reached Coke Corner on our way to get ice cream...






Taking in the sights as we decided on our exact plan.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Wow, look at me.  2 updates in a row. 

Here we are, heading down Main Street to get ice cream at Gibson Girl.






We reach Gibson Girl and .  That is one long line!  At least 30 minutes.  So we mosey on down to the off-the-beaten-path Main Street Cone Shop.  (Oh yay...a light!  It's been a while.)






That's more like it...only 1 person in line.  Seriously, that is the place to go.  All I wanted was a plane old single scoop of chocolate ice cream in a sugar cone, so the Cone Shop would do just fine.






D got her cone first, and then went on ahead to find a place to sit where we could enjoy Main Street comfortably.  She found a prime spot at Coke Corner in the shade, as close to Main Street as you could get.  Perfect!






 I have no words for this moment of the trip.  It was so relaxing.  Sitting there in the shade on Main Street, listening to Robert play the piano, listening to the Main Street music when Robert _wasn't_ playing the piano, people watching, thinking about how fun this trip with D and Buddy had been, eating chocolate ice cream... one of my Top 5 moments this trip, for sure.

When I finished my ice cream I left D with a sleeping Buddy and I went to the First Aid building to refill our water bottles.






Flowers in the First Aid area.











I went back over to our table to drop off our water bottles, and then left again to take care of a very important errand.  One of the things at the top of my To Do List for this trip was to take a picture of the sewing machine window display by the Main Street Cone Shop/Lockers.  It's fun to see how they change it for the different seasons.  Well, here it is, my last hours in the park and I finally remember to go get that picture.  But...it didn't turn out great.  It's better to take pictures here in the morning when there's no glare.  

Here they are Sherry.  (Try to ignore that person walking into the display. )











After I took my pictures, I glanced over at the Cone Shop.  No line.  Hmmm.  Should I or shouldn't I?  Yes, I should.   And with that brief pondering I went and grabbed myself Single Scoop of Chocolate on a Sugar Cone #2! 






I quickly pushed aside the thought "I could have spent $3.99 and gotten a double scoop to begin with instead of getting 2 single scoops for $3.49 each..."






Here it is, my second ice cream cone in less than an hour.  (Will there be a 3rd? )






I sauntered on down Main Street to our table at Coke Corner, where D was still waiting with a sleeping Buddy.  I really wish I would have gotten a picture of D's face when I came into view with Ice Cream Cone #2. 

I did happen to get a picture of Robert, though.  "Hey, didn't you just eat one of those?"






D decided she would go get another treat as well.  She popped into the Candy Palace and came back with these...











Robert didn't give _her_ the look of "Wait a minute...didn't you just eat ice cream???"   I guess he was a bit distracted as he played the piano with a guest.






We continued to sit, eat and enjoy.   Yes, this is my kind of afternoon break.  Buddy getting a nap in AND me not having to leave the park.


----------



## tksbaskets

OK, first WAY too much to comment on so I'll probably forget!

Loved the way you were able to flow seamlessly from one great attraction to the other before your break.  I was getting a bit worried  when I didn't see any pictures but you came through!

Laughing about Robert and the Ice Cream cone!  Once again, two places I've never been - The Ice Cream Cone Shop and the First Aid Station.  Who knew?  Now I think your choice of double dipping there was fine.  How else to get TWO sugar cones which IMHO is the best part of the cone.  Well almost...

I SOooo want to be on that bench with you, D, and Buddy listening to the music.  I used to get an online radio service that had Disney Mainstreet Music.  I could listen to that for hours.  Add in Robert of the Dapper Dans... 

Can't wait to see what happens when Buddy get up from his snooze.  Do I see a third dip in your future.  "No hunny, we didn't have ice cream WITHOUT you!"


----------



## deejdigsdis

So I'm sitting here with Buddy right now, scrolling through the pictures on this page of the TR.  I showed him the ice cream cones and asked, "Which one do you think looks better?  The first one or the second one?  I think the second one looks better.  It looks a little bigger to me."  

He looked at them both a few times and then said, "The second one.  Was that yours or Aunt D's?"  

"Uhhh...they were both mine."  

Silence.  

"Wait.  You got two ice cream cones?  How come you got two ice creams and I got none ice cream cones?"

"Well, you were asleep."

"No I wasn't.  I was awake.  I could have licked one."

"You were asleep."

"No I wasn't."

"How do you know?"

"Because I know stuff about me."

"OK.  The next time we go to Disneyland you can have 2 ice cream cones."


----------



## tksbaskets

SO sweet!  You'll have to keep that conversation for your scrapbook!  Makes me remember when my boys were that young....sigh.


----------



## mvf-m11c

On Friday almost all the ride wait times were not that long, but RRCS at an hour wait. Great to see that photo of the POTC Premier stage setup during your time. It is always neat to see something out of the ordinary when you are at the parks. The chocolate ice cream that you got and D got the chocolate strawberries all look very good to eat during a busy Friday. Great pics of MS during your break.


----------



## deejdigsdis

tksbaskets said:


> SO sweet!  You'll have to keep that conversation for your scrapbook!  Makes me remember when my boys were that young....sigh.



I like to write things down exactly how they come out.  It's fun to go back and read things the kids said when they were younger.  You can almost hear those sweet little voices again. 



mvf-m11c said:


> On Friday almost all the ride wait times were not that long, but RRCS at an hour wait. Great to see that photo of the POTC Premier stage setup during your time. It is always neat to see something out of the ordinary when you are at the parks. The chocolate ice cream that you got and D got the chocolate strawberries all look very good to eat during a busy Friday. Great pics of MS during your break.



That wait time for Roger Rabbit seemed a little odd to me, considering the shorter waits for the other rides.  I have no memory of ever going on Roger Rabbit.  D said I have ridden it with her.  It had to have been in either 1994 or 1996, because I know I haven't ridden it during any of my recent trips.

I agree.  It's fun to see stuff out of the ordinary while you are in the parks.  We saw something really fun that was out of the ordinary on our last night.  That will be coming up soon.


----------



## deejdigsdis

After I finished eating Single Scoop of Chocolate on a Sugar Cone #2, I once again left D with sleeping Buddy...to go get my 3rd cone of the hour.  Just kidding.   I went over to the Partners Statue to admire the flowers.  They were beautiful. 


























They were so pretty.  I wish these pictures did them justice. 






Time to head back to Coke Corner.  Random Main Street shot.






When I got over there, I couldn't resist sneakily taking some pics of D while she ate her chocolate covered strawberries.  I know...how very stalker-ish of me.  That was my intent.  Earlier in the TR I mentioned that D and I like to tease each other occasionally.  So...this was too good to pass up.  I held up the camera behind some iron-work, or whatever it's called, to take some pictures that would look a little creepy in a stalker-like way.  Like this:






My plan was to not tell D, and then mail the pics to her a few weeks later in a manilla envelope.  Creepy and stalker-ishly.  I wouldn't let her go on and on thinking she had a stalker.  The joke would pretty much be over once she saw the pictures and told me about them.  But...when it came down to it, I just couldn't go through with the entire plan.  The anonymously mailing of the pictures in a manilla envelope, specifically.  I ended up taking about 5 pictures of her eating her strawberries and emailing them to her later and telling her what I _was_ going to do.  She thought it was a good one. 

OK, enough about my stalker-like tendencies.  Let's enjoy a chocolate-covered strawberry...






After I ate the strawberry that D saved for me, I sat there looking through the recent pictures I had taken on my camera, deleting ones that I knew I didn't want, etc.  Then D said, "I know you like to take pictures of your food and all, but isn't taking a picture of a crumb going a little too far?"  Or something like that.  By the way I was holding the camera, she thought I was taking a picture of this little crumb of chocolate that had fallen off the strawberry.  I was really just flipping through my pictures.  We had a good laugh about that, then of course I had to take a picture of the crumb of chocolate to document this memory.






The other day I randomly emailed that picture to D.  The chocolate crumb memory lives on. 

By this time we had been camped out at Coke Corner for 2 hours!  4:30 - 6:30.  We loved every minute of it.  I knew D had wanted to watch Captain EO, so I told her that when she was ready, I'd walk over and get Space FPS while she was in the show.  

We were off to Tomorrowland.  D pushed the stroller (Buddy was still asleep) while I took a few pics.











D continued to push the stroller, following me up the walkway to get Space FPs.  I grabbed the FPs and turned back toward them.  I noticed Buddy was now awake.  Apparently D had accidentally crashed the stroller into a garbage can, and that woke Buddy up.   Better a garbage can than the ankles of a DIS'er. 

So Buddy was awake.  He was a little drowsy, but he perked up immediately when I asked him if he wanted to ride Space Mountain.  I guess I had gotten Space FPs earlier in the day as well, so we used a set of those and hopped in the FP line while D watched Captain EO.


----------



## skiingfast

Chocolate ice cream cones. IOne made me desire ice cream realy bad.  The second almost made me run to the grocery store. I aim to break my trend and have a sundae next time.


----------



## smile4stamps

I love your pictures... And chocolate covered strawberries YUMMYYY!!!

Those daisies by the statue really are gorgeous!

What kind of camera do you use?  Is it a P&S or SLR??


----------



## tksbaskets

Fun update   Great flower pictures especially of the flowering tree.  Now I ask you who wouldn't want to ride SM immediately after a nap.  

I'm glad you told us what the slightly bizzare picture was (chocolate crumb)  Kind of looked like a tenticle from a space alien....

We saw Captain EO when we were at EPCOT in December.  It was fun to see Michael Jackson before his transformation into .....

I must say I'm impressed with your FP gathering strategy this trip


----------



## deejdigsdis

skiingfast said:


> Chocolate ice cream cones. IOne made me desire ice cream realy bad.  The second almost made me run to the grocery store. I aim to break my trend and have a sundae next time.



Funny thing...I have Dreyers Chocolate Ice Cream in my freezer right now and it doesn't taste nearly as good as the Dreyers Chocolate from the Main Street Cone Shop.



smile4stamps said:


> I love your pictures... And chocolate covered strawberries YUMMYYY!!!
> 
> Those daisies by the statue really are gorgeous!
> 
> What kind of camera do you use?  Is it a P&S or SLR??



Thank you.   I have a Point and Shoot camera -- it's a Canon PowerShot SD780 IS.  But I also use Picasa for photo editing on a lot of pictures.  You can download it for free.

Those strawberries were so good, but SO expensive.  

I wonder what flowers will be out by the Partners statue when you go next month.  There were some really pretty pink tulips there when my SIL's family was there the month before us.




tksbaskets said:


> Fun update   Great flower pictures especially of the flowering tree.  Now I ask you who wouldn't want to ride SM immediately after a nap.
> 
> I'm glad you told us what the slightly bizzare picture was (chocolate crumb)  Kind of looked like a tenticle from a space alien....
> 
> We saw Captain EO when we were at EPCOT in December.  It was fun to see Michael Jackson before his transformation into .....
> 
> I must say I'm impressed with your FP gathering strategy this trip



Yes, Space Mountain was a good way to get Buddy fully awake and ready to go again.

That chocolate crumb does look a little weird.  When I was going through my pictures after we got home I had to give that one a double-take.  When DS11 saw the picture he thought it was a "gross chipmunk's head."


----------



## deejdigsdis

Heading off to ride Space with our FPs...

Buddy and I were excited to be assigned to Row 1. 






We were all ready to get in the next coaster that came in to the station.  Then it happened.  The lights came on and the ride was shut down.   I texted D and told her the ride was down, but we were planning to wait.  It _was_ Row 1, after all.  Random waiting-while-Space-was-down pictures:
















Looking at my pictures, I see that a total of 7 minutes passed between the time we were assigned to Row 1, and the time we were sitting in Row 1.   Not bad at all.






It was kind of weird.  The people who were in the coaster that was ready to pull out when the lights came on were shifted across the track and then asked to get out.  Then they had us get in and sit and wait for a while.  The lights were still on.  There was a bit of rushing around by the CMs.  More while-we-waited pictures:
















I was getting a little nervous.  Typically I would not be the one to volunteer to go first to see if the ride was running properly or safely.  It appeared that we would be the test run for exactly that.  It just seemed like that anyway.   Finally the people in the "control center" started their different checks and calling out "clear" for the different areas.  (I guess that's what they were doing.   Saying specific areas of track were "clear" and ready?)






We were off!  It was less than 15 minutes from breakdown time to blastoff time.  Such a fun ride!  (Once I got over my paranoia that the ride was just broken and here I am on the test run and what if I go flying off the track and...)

When we got off, Buddy couldn't wait to go see the picture.  He knew no one would be covering him up this time.  He had specific plans for his pose, but I don't think he got the timing quite right because he was disappointed.  "But that's not what I did!  THIS is what I did!"  So he had me take a picture of him doing the REAL pose he had done for the camera on the ride.   Combine those arms with his teeth sticking out like a rat and his eyebrows raised. 






We met up with D after the ride and headed over to Autopia for one last spin around the track.  Note to self:  Don't let Buddy scream like crazy this time.

Oh, here's one of those edible plants in Tomorrowland.  It looked like little red peppers carved into flowering shapes.  Not sure what they really were.






A bunch of Autopia pictures.











Do you ever end up with a few pics on your camera that leave you thinking, "I don't remember taking that."  One of those pictures that weren't taken on purpose?  Here's one of mine.
















Continued in next post...


----------



## deejdigsdis

Continuing on with our ride on Autopia...

Crazy little driver!




































After Autopia we headed over to BTMRR to use one of those sets of FPs.  We passed this along the way.  I don't think I've ever taken a picture before.


----------



## mvf-m11c

You got D in the picture from the railing and I can't believe she didn't notice or did she? Great pictures of the flowers and the chocolate strawberries. 

Very interesting to hear that you and Buddy were in row one on SM and all of a sudden the ride breaks down for awhile. Then you have to wait until it gets back up. I always want to ride SM while the lights are on, that would be really neat if you were on the track when the lights were on.

Great photos from Autopia. Looks like you and Buddy got back alive from his driving.  Very good update on your TR.


----------



## deejdigsdis

mvf-m11c said:


> You got D in the picture from the railing and I can't believe she didn't notice or did she? Great pictures of the flowers and the chocolate strawberries.
> 
> Very interesting to hear that you and Buddy were in row one on SM and all of a sudden the ride breaks down for awhile. Then you have to wait until it gets back up. I always want to ride SM while the lights are on, that would be really neat if you were on the track when the lights were on.
> 
> Great photos from Autopia. Looks like you and Buddy got back alive from his driving.  Very good update on your TR.



I was surprised D didn't notice me peering at her either.   I guess she was too busy concentrating on those strawberries.

Riding with Buddy on Autopia is a bit jarring, that's for sure.  Lots of fun as well.


----------



## deejdigsdis

On our way over to BTMRR, we were distracted by this:






There was a small crowd gathered by the rope.  (That entire area in front of the castle was roped off.)  I asked a security-looking guy what was going on.  He said they were doing some filming for America's Funniest Videos.  Well that sounded interesting, so I decided to stick around for a bit to see what I could see.  Meanwhile D kept pushing Buddy in the stroller toward BTMRR and I lost track of where they were.  Eventually I got a text from her asking what happened to me.   I told her what was going on and she came back.  (Wonder how that situation would have been handled in pre-cell phone days?)

I heard low voices in the gathering crowd saying, "That's Tom Bergeron!"  He is in the suit in the bottom right corner.
















He had his back toward us most of the time, going over some stuff with the crew.  At one point he did make his way over to the rope and spoke with some guests.  We were right up against the rope.  He approached the person that was about 5 people away from us, and then headed down along the rope the opposite direction from where we were standing.






Buddy was getting a bit impatient after sitting there in the stroller for about 20 minutes.  He thought he was on his way to BTMRR, so this wasn't very interesting to him.  

This CM was holding the balloons, waiting for her cue to give them to the guests that had been selected to casually walk through the castle during the filming of Tom Bergeron's AFV blurb.  I know they selected some girls that had been to the Bippity Boppity Boutique or whatever it's called.  (I have all boys, so not a big draw for us. )  I don't know how the other guests were chosen.  Anyway, we stood at the rope for a total of 30 minutes and saw the filming, but we couldn't hear a single word that was said.  Still a pretty cool experience.  I'm glad we stopped and checked it out.











I texted my husband and told him to tell the other boys that I saw Tom Bergeron filming a piece for AFV.  They were very disappointed that they missed out -- they love that show.











It was 8:15pm by this time.  Our final day was winding down.   We headed over to BTMRR to finally use the FPs as promised.  Bad news...it was down.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Once we found out that BTMRR was down --  -- we moved along to use our Indy FPs.  We walked on.   

At this point we checked the time and then made a plan for what we wanted to do before closing.  Buddy's priorities were Matterhorn, Space Mountain, BTMRR and Pirates.  D's priorities were IASW, Haunted Mansion, BTMRR, Disneyland Railroad and Pirates.  My priorities were Space Mountain, Matterhorn, BTMRR, Haunted Mansion, and Pirates...and maybe another Indy ride since we had 1 more set of FPs, as well as watching the "Remember...Dreams Come True" Fireworks show.

We headed to the Matterhorn first.  10-15 minute wait.  I remember trying to really soak up this last ride on the Matterhorn with Buddy, as I knew this would most likely be my last ride ever in the bobsleds as they are now.  

We were cutting it really close as far as finishing up before the fireworks started, which was at 9:30.  Of course when you walk up 10 minutes before the show starts you are often left with a not-so-good view.  That's OK...we had a lot of rides we wanted to do, so staking out a fireworks spot wasn't a priority for us.  We ended up behind a light tower with a group of non-stop talkers behind us.  ANNOYING.  They seemed to be people who had seen the show a million times and weren't all that concerned about actually watching/enjoying it again.  They were just there.  Taking up space.  I had only seen this fireworks show one time and I missed some of my favorite parts due to the inconsiderate people behind us.

I don't know if my camera just doesn't do well in low light, or if it's that I don't know how to use it correctly in low light (because I'm not patient enough to actually sit down and read the whole manual), or if it's a combination of both those things.  I think it's probably a combination.  Anyway, here are the only 2 pictures I got.











I'm noticing that I have very few pictures left.  Sometimes I just need to set the camera aside and enjoy.

After the fireworks we went back over to BTMRR to see if it was up and running again.  It was.   We used our FPs, but we didn't need them.  A train was waiting for us to just hop into when we reached the platform.

At this point I dashed over to Stage Door Cafe and grabbed a Kid's Power Pack for Buddy to snack on as the night wore on.  We didn't make an official dinner stop tonight. 

From there we headed back over to Space Mountain to use our FPs.  I can't remember what D did while Buddy and I rode Space.  And lucky us...we got Row 1 once again!  Loved it.

Oh, now I remember what D did while we rode Space.  She rode the train around and got off at the ToonTown station.  The plan was to meet her at IASW after we got off Space Mountain.  I'm so glad Buddy still likes IASW and didn't reject it the way he rejected Dumbo.

It was 11:15 when we got off the ride.  I was waiting for the clock to make its appearance but it never did.






45 minutes left.  Remaining priorities:  BTMRR (again...even though we had ridden a bit earlier), Haunted Mansion, Pirates, and Indy if we thought we could squeeze it in.  It wasn't looking very likely.  We came to BTMRR first.  When we got off it was looking like we had enough time to do just 2 more rides, so we scrapped Indy and went to Haunted Mansion.

My attempt to get a pic of the hitchhiking ghosts.  I apparently didn't time it very well.











A very dead NOS.






Pirates of the Caribbean.  Always last.  Gotta end the trip right.   When we got in our boat, the CM pointed to this sign:






He said, "You _are_ allowed to hold hands during the ride, but you _are not_ allowed to dance during the ride.  Once again folks, feel free to hold hands during the ride but do not dance during the ride."  

When our boat was in "zoom 'n' bounce" mode as we neared the dock I quickly checked my phone to see if we could go again.  Nope.  It was a couple minutes after midnight.  It was over.  Sigh.  That heavy pit in the stomach feeling took over as we made our way toward Main Street.


----------



## tksbaskets

deejdigsdis said:


> He said, "You _are_ allowed to hold hands during the ride, but you _are not_ allowed to dance during the ride.  Once again folks, feel free to hold hands during the ride but do not dance during the ride."
> 
> When our boat was in "zoom 'n' bounce" mode as we neared the dock I quickly checked my phone to see if we could go again.  Nope.  It was a couple minutes after midnight.  It was over.  Sigh.  That heavy pit in the stomach feeling took over as we made our way toward Main Street.



Is it just me or does your firework picture look like a picture of Mickey Mouse?  White bursts for ears, colors for eveybrows, cheeks, and chin.  Perhaps I find hidden Mickeys in every picture.  Better not ever do an ink blot test....

Speaking of hidden Mickey's - LOVE the pic in the car at SM.  I was reading along and said to myself 'oh no' when you were in the first car and the lights came on.  SO glad you were  able to ride.  I may have to pull a Bret and do a car # quest.  I never really noticed how unique they are in every attraction.

ROTFL about the clever interpretation of the arms and legs inside the ride vehicle.  SO funny but now that the CM brings it up, they could be dancing.  Perhaps the artist has seen my hubby and boys dance?? 

I'm sad your last ride has been chronicled for your DIS trip report....sigh...when do we get to go back??

Thank you for taking the time to post.  I know it's time consuming but I enjoy the heck out of your trip reports!


----------



## deejdigsdis

We slowly walked toward Main Street, making our way to Candy Palace to buy our usual fudge.  I always get the same fudge when I leave.  (Which, by the way, remains unopened in my pantry.  I guess it's my crazy way to prolong things.)  I also bought one of those s'mores things for me and Buddy to share.  And some small Mickey truffles for me to not share.  

A bit of Spring in Candy Palace.






I also bought a hot chocolate at Coke Corner.  My last official purchase with my AP discount.  (My hands were a little full so I didn't quite steady things well enough to get a non-blurry shot.  I didn't need a "Hot Chocolate of Death" situation on my hands...shout-out to Sherry. )






So it looks like tonight's dinner for me consisted of hot chocolate, Mickey truffles, and half of one of those s'mores things.

A few parting shots...











Goodbye my friend.  See you in 2012.






Ordinarily I would try to linger on Main Street for as long as possible, but I really wanted to catch that last shuttle back to Candy Cane Inn at 12:45am so I wouldn't have to carry Buddy back to the room.  I went ahead with Buddy and returned the stroller while D made a few more purchases.  She met up with us by the stroller return area and we hurried to the shuttle pick up area.  We made it just in time.  

The next morning was a little depressing as I was leaving Anaheim with an expired AP.  No more thoughts of "Well, it's possible that I'll be back soon..."  Even if a trip isn't really in the works, it's still fun to carry a valid AP around.   And take it out of your purse once in a while just to look at it...

So I guess that's it.  I returned to Disneyland after a 13 year drought in November 2009 and cried when I left because I honestly didn't know if/when I'd be returning.  It was a horrible feeling.  But I did return a mere 5 months after that...and that trip resulted in upgrading to an AP because I was planning on returning with my mom and sisters at Halloweentime 2010...and then my sister D invited me to go along with her in January...and then again in April.  Wow.  Talk about the Disneyland Snowball Effect.  

Thanks for reading along.  I'll meet you back here in 2012.


----------



## tksbaskets

2012 seems so far away. We'll have to lurk on other trip reports to get our fix.  Good thing Bret is there now and Sherry has her holiday trip all planned.  

Now if only my winter break plans would ever come together....we don't have DH school schedule for 2011/2012 yet.  Don't want to book DVC points and not have the hubby able to join us.  I'm worried that Mickey won't be a part of our Christmas Holiday this year (and not just because Santa would have to buy gifts for Grumpy and Donald then)  That part does get easier when the kids are of a certain age...

GREAT report!!  I'd still carry the AP and pull it out once and a while to remember the magic.

TK


----------



## deejdigsdis

tksbaskets said:


> Is it just me or does your firework picture look like a picture of Mickey Mouse?  White bursts for ears, colors for eveybrows, cheeks, and chin.  Perhaps I find hidden Mickeys in every picture.  Better not ever do an ink blot test....
> 
> Speaking of hidden Mickey's - LOVE the pic in the car at SM.  I was reading along and said to myself 'oh no' when you were in the first car and the lights came on.  SO glad you were  able to ride.  I may have to pull a Bret and do a car # quest.  I never really noticed how unique they are in every attraction.
> 
> ROTFL about the clever interpretation of the arms and legs inside the ride vehicle.  SO funny but now that the CM brings it up, they could be dancing.  Perhaps the artist has seen my hubby and boys dance??
> 
> I'm sad your last ride has been chronicled for your DIS trip report....sigh...when do we get to go back??
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to post.  I know it's time consuming but I enjoy the heck out of your trip reports!



Yeah, it does look like a Mickey.  Maybe it was?  Buddy sees "Hidden Mickeys" everywhere he looks.  We'll be out and about and he'll ask, "Is that a Hidden Mickey?"  As if all the stores are purposely placing random Hidden Mickeys here and there. 

Bret had a good quest with the vehicles.  Good thing he'll be there soon because I will need a DLR pick-me-up now that my TR has come to an end.

I thought that was clever of the Pirates CM as well.  We had a good laugh about that one!

Thanks for reading TK.    We're going back in 2012.  That's all I know at this point.  It will be a trip that includes my 2 sisters, 1 brother and his family, and my mom.  I wish my dad would go, but if he thought he was too old to go last October, I doubt he'll all of a sudden think he's young enough to go in a year and a half!   So we have multiple schedules to work around for the next trip.  D is a retail manager so November and December are out for her.  I would like to go in October because I think the kids would enjoy Halloweentime.  I don't have a problem taking my kids out of school for a week, but I don't know my brother's stance on that.  If he doesn't want to pull the kids out then it will be a summer trip.  My husband really hates the heat and crowds so I would rather avoid summer.  I don't want to turn him off DLR completely and end up in another drought.    A family trip drought, that is.  No more droughts for me.


----------



## deejdigsdis

tksbaskets said:


> 2012 seems so far away. We'll have to lurk on other trip reports to get our fix.  Good thing Bret is there now and Sherry has her holiday trip all planned.
> 
> Now if only my winter break plans would ever come together....we don't have DH school schedule for 2011/2012 yet.  Don't want to book DVC points and not have the hubby able to join us.  I'm worried that Mickey won't be a part of our Christmas Holiday this year (and not just because Santa would have to buy gifts for Grumpy and Donald then)  That part does get easier when the kids are of a certain age...
> 
> GREAT report!!  I'd still carry the AP and pull it out once and a while to remember the magic.
> 
> TK



Funny we both mentioned Bret.  Oh Bret...we're ready for your TR to begin...

I hope you make it back for the holiday trip.  In the meantime we have your cruise TR to look forward to.    I've never read one of those before.


----------



## tksbaskets

deejdigsdis said:


> Funny we both mentioned Bret.  Oh Bret...we're ready for your TR to begin...
> 
> I hope you make it back for the holiday trip.  In the meantime we have your cruise TR to look forward to.    I've never read one of those before.



We got our cruise documents in the mail today!!!  I'll do my best to entertain after we return


----------



## skiingfast

Seeing some of the photos you posted on the main board for certain topics took me back.  But here I am still 2 weeks older.  Darn it.

2012 will come quickly don't worry.


----------



## Sherry E

Okay, I lost some momentum in commenting but I was still reading along.  I have to remember what I was going to say.

Buddy's comments and questions are so amusing - he sounds like a little character!

Those flowers at the Partners statue are my favorites of all the ones you have shown us so far.  I LOVE those!  Just something about the shape of them and the color scheme is really appealing to me beyond my usual admiration of pretty flowers.  They really stand out.

I can't tell what's on that tree in Tomorrowland.  It's got to be some sort of fruit, vegetable or herb...but it really just looks like a tree with red flowers! 

I was chuckling at your idea to anonymously send photos to your sister!  Very stalker-ish! 

Those chocolate-covered strawberries look good.  I think I actually prefer white chocolate-covered strawberries, and I think they are sold somewhere in the parks but I can't recall where (they are not as common as the regular chocolate ones).  My only problem is the price.  It's sooo expensive for one strawberry.  I'm all for the 'Well, when you're in Disneyland be prepared to splurge and pay for things you wouldn't normally pay that much money for' philosophy - like a pineapple spear or a strawberry - because it's all part of the whole experience, and things do seem to taste better in DLR.  But many of the snacks are so costly for their size, and the strawberries are one of them.  Considering that you can get berries on sale (a bunch of them in a 16 oz. package) at the grocery store for sometimes as low as $.89, it's hard to justify spending so much on one berry in DLR, even though they are big and dipped in chocolate.  I would probably still do it because it's there, but that's a hard price to get past!

Yay for the Springtime Sewing Machine Display!!  Despite the glare in the photo (that happens to all of from time to time), it's interesting to see the different color scheme and how it changes through the year.  That's definitely one area where they pay attention to detail at DLR - because it would be so easy to just leave a sort of all-purpose color in the window all year, but they definitely change it for the seasons.

Hot Chocolate of Death  I think that would be very bad - worse than my Peppermint Cone of Death situation - because you'd risk getting scalding hot liquid all over you.  Good thing that didn't happen!  I sort of think I may try a peppermint cone of death again in the future - well, I will definitely eat one, but I may try to photograph the cone again in a less wobbly environment!  Then again, maybe I will just eat it and call it a day.  If they only had benches right outside of  Gibson Girl, I could plop right down and take the photo immediately.  But on that particular day it was 80 - 90 degrees or whatever and the ice cream would have been soup by the time I found a bench to sit on just to get a photo.

I'm glad to see my "zoom 'n' bounce" has caught on!!  I'm affecting the DIS lingo!  But that's really what it is!  The POTC boats don't leisurely sail on up to the dock.  They zoom you ahead and bounce you around for a few seconds.  

Now the worst situation is when you stand up after zoomin' 'n' bouncin' and have the dreaded SBS.  Remember what that is?  Soggy Butt Syndrome!  I actually think my friend Shawn might be hesitant to get on POTC again in the future - even though she loves it - because of that last SBS incident we experienced in December.  She was not happy - even though I couldn't stop laughing at the whole situation.  That was the worst!  Of all the times we have gone on POTC, that was the worst in terms of water on the seat when we sit down.  It was already there before we sat - and it was like a true, standing puddle of water, not just some drops.  I don't know what happened before we got in, but I know the people in the row we got didn't alert us to the fact that it was super wet.

You mentioned your camera and the nighttime shots.  I'm sure my camera is not all that much different from yours in overall operations - mine is the 880 model so it's probably more confusing but not any better!  I think that most P&S cameras could take better nighttime photos - not as great as the SLR photos, but better - if we all knew exactly how to manipulate the features to get the maximum result.  But the manuals that come with these cameras - sometimes there are 3 or 4 books to read just for a tiny P&S - are too daunting and convoluted, so I usually end up just tinkering with things on the buttons and dials on the back of the camera and figuring out the basics myself.  

I have not fully explored the different 'scene modes' on the camera to get the best sunsets and night shots and SNOW!  Sometimes a sunset photo may look better using the simple 'turn off the flash' routine and nothing more (I've tried that).  Sometimes it may look better actually leaving the flash ON (tried that too).  And then sometimes it's beneficial to go into the Scene modes and play around.  Who has time for all that?  And who has the patience for all that in the middle of DLR?

Also, you have much more patience than I do because you will actually edit lots of photos in Picasa.  If I am doing a TR, I rarely bother editing any of the photos because it slows me down from getting the TR done.  So most of the photos I showed from the December Peppermint Cone of Death TR are the original images, as they were shot.  BUT, when I re-post some photos in other threads (Halloween & Christmas) on the DIS at a later time, I sometimes (not always) edit the images in Photobucket at that point to make them a bit clearer (using the Auto Correct).  So a photo of a tree may look darker in my TR, and then that same photo may look brighter and clearer in another thread down the road.

I think all the Quest ideas are fun.  I hope we all never stop doing Quests or coming up with new ideas of ones we want to pursue.  First of all, it's always interesting to come up with Quests in the first place.  But it's also a new way to 'see' DLR that maybe has not been seen before.  We all see the same common sights in DLR when we go - and frankly, anyone can get Castle photos from different angles, even though some may be better than others.  Doing the Quests allows us to actually notice things we have not necessarily paid much attention to in the past, share them with other people, and really appreciate the detail and creativity that Disney puts into their themes. It's a way to show folks that there is more to DLR than just Mickey Mouse and overpriced strawberries!!


----------



## deejdigsdis

tksbaskets said:


> We got our cruise documents in the mail today!!!  I'll do my best to entertain after we return



  For some reason I was thinking your cruise was months down the road.  This is very exciting!  It's coming up so soon.  Can't wait to read all about it.



skiingfast said:


> Seeing some of the photos you posted on the main board for certain topics took me back.  But here I am still 2 weeks older.  Darn it.
> 
> 2012 will come quickly don't worry.



Thanks.  I figure if I can make it through a 13 year drought, then I can certainly handle a year and a half. 



Sherry E said:


> Okay, I lost some momentum in commenting but I was still reading along.  I have to remember what I was going to say.
> 
> Buddy's comments and questions are so amusing - he sounds like a little character!
> 
> Those flowers at the Partners statue are my favorites of all the ones you have shown us so far.  I LOVE those!  Just something about the shape of them and the color scheme is really appealing to me beyond my usual admiration of pretty flowers.  They really stand out.
> 
> *They were so pretty.  Pictures just don't do them justice.  A hundred times better in real life.  They are my favorite flowers that I've seen by the Partners statue, I think.  And I LOVED the pink tulips that were there in March (that I saw in pictures).*
> 
> I can't tell what's on that tree in Tomorrowland.  It's got to be some sort of fruit, vegetable or herb...but it really just looks like a tree with red flowers!
> 
> *It really looked like red pepper skin that had been carved by a person that was into food presentation, with a flower coming out of the skin.   Very interesting!*
> 
> I was chuckling at your idea to anonymously send photos to your sister!  Very stalker-ish!
> 
> Those chocolate-covered strawberries look good.  I think I actually prefer white chocolate-covered strawberries, and I think they are sold somewhere in the parks but I can't recall where (they are not as common as the regular chocolate ones).  My only problem is the price.  It's sooo expensive for one strawberry.  I'm all for the 'Well, when you're in Disneyland be prepared to splurge and pay for things you wouldn't normally pay that much money for' philosophy - like a pineapple spear or a strawberry - because it's all part of the whole experience, and things do seem to taste better in DLR.  But many of the snacks are so costly for their size, and the strawberries are one of them.  Considering that you can get berries on sale (a bunch of them in a 16 oz. package) at the grocery store for sometimes as low as $.89, it's hard to justify spending so much on one berry in DLR, even though they are big and dipped in chocolate.  I would probably still do it because it's there, but that's a hard price to get past!
> 
> *I totally agree.  I can get past a lot of the high prices at Disneyland, but the strawberries...they are priced above and beyond "normal" high prices.  D was very generous to share them.*
> 
> Yay for the Springtime Sewing Machine Display!!  Despite the glare in the photo (that happens to all of from time to time), it's interesting to see the different color scheme and how it changes through the year.  That's definitely one area where they pay attention to detail at DLR - because it would be so easy to just leave a sort of all-purpose color in the window all year, but they definitely change it for the seasons.
> 
> Hot Chocolate of Death  I think that would be very bad - worse than my Peppermint Cone of Death situation - because you'd risk getting scalding hot liquid all over you.  Good thing that didn't happen!  I sort of think I may try a peppermint cone of death again in the future - well, I will definitely eat one, but I may try to photograph the cone again in a less wobbly environment!  Then again, maybe I will just eat it and call it a day.  If they only had benches right outside of  Gibson Girl, I could plop right down and take the photo immediately.  But on that particular day it was 80 - 90 degrees or whatever and the ice cream would have been soup by the time I found a bench to sit on just to get a photo.
> 
> I'm glad to see my "zoom 'n' bounce" has caught on!!  I'm affecting the DIS lingo!  But that's really what it is!  The POTC boats don't leisurely sail on up to the dock.  They zoom you ahead and bounce you around for a few seconds.
> 
> Now the worst situation is when you stand up after zoomin' 'n' bouncin' and have the dreaded SBS.  Remember what that is?  Soggy Butt Syndrome!  I actually think my friend Shawn might be hesitant to get on POTC again in the future - even though she loves it - because of that last SBS incident we experienced in December.  She was not happy - even though I couldn't stop laughing at the whole situation.  That was the worst!  Of all the times we have gone on POTC, that was the worst in terms of water on the seat when we sit down.  It was already there before we sat - and it was like a true, standing puddle of water, not just some drops.  I don't know what happened before we got in, but I know the people in the row we got didn't alert us to the fact that it was super wet.
> 
> *I definitely remember SBS!   I thought of Shawn a few times as I stepped into the boat, before I sat down.  I've seen a few drips on the seat but that's it.  There's definitely more potential to get wet on POTC these days, compared to decades past.*
> 
> You mentioned your camera and the nighttime shots.  I'm sure my camera is not all that much different from yours in overall operations - mine is the 880 model so it's probably more confusing but not any better!  I think that most P&S cameras could take better nighttime photos - not as great as the SLR photos, but better - if we all knew exactly how to manipulate the features to get the maximum result.  But the manuals that come with these cameras - sometimes there are 3 or 4 books to read just for a tiny P&S - are too daunting and convoluted, so I usually end up just tinkering with things on the buttons and dials on the back of the camera and figuring out the basics myself.
> 
> I have not fully explored the different 'scene modes' on the camera to get the best sunsets and night shots and SNOW!  Sometimes a sunset photo may look better using the simple 'turn off the flash' routine and nothing more (I've tried that).  Sometimes it may look better actually leaving the flash ON (tried that too).  And then sometimes it's beneficial to go into the Scene modes and play around.  Who has time for all that?  And who has the patience for all that in the middle of DLR?
> 
> *I keep saying one of these days I will actually read the manual and figure out how to work the camera, but that is yet to happen.*
> 
> Also, you have much more patience than I do because you will actually edit lots of photos in Picasa.  If I am doing a TR, I rarely bother editing any of the photos because it slows me down from getting the TR done.  So most of the photos I showed from the December Peppermint Cone of Death TR are the original images, as they were shot.  BUT, when I re-post some photos in other threads (Halloween & Christmas) on the DIS at a later time, I sometimes (not always) edit the images in Photobucket at that point to make them a bit clearer (using the Auto Correct).  So a photo of a tree may look darker in my TR, and then that same photo may look brighter and clearer in another thread down the road.
> 
> I think all the Quest ideas are fun.  I hope we all never stop doing Quests or coming up with new ideas of ones we want to pursue.  First of all, it's always interesting to come up with Quests in the first place.  But it's also a new way to 'see' DLR that maybe has not been seen before.  We all see the same common sights in DLR when we go - and frankly, anyone can get Castle photos from different angles, even though some may be better than others.  Doing the Quests allows us to actually notice things we have not necessarily paid much attention to in the past, share them with other people, and really appreciate the detail and creativity that Disney puts into their themes. It's a way to show folks that there is more to DLR than just Mickey Mouse and overpriced strawberries!!



*Have you given any thought to your next Quest?*


----------



## mvf-m11c

A little late to your TR, but I did caught up to it. That must have been very neat to see that Tom Bergeron was there at DL and shooting for AFV. That would have been neat if you got to talk to him at the rope off area.

It always suck when a ride is down when you are heading on over there. Good thing that you walked on Indy with the FP.

I'm sorry to hear about the people behind you when you were watching RDCT that night. I always hate people when they talk during the fireworks since I am videotaping it. But they do have the right to talk and I wish they would be polite to others when they watch the fireworks. I really like your last firework pic since you can see it shows a hidden mickey on it. 

You got to do all your rides later that night and I am glad that you got on them.

Great TR and can't wait to hear your adventures in 2012. But just like you said, time will go by quickly and you will be in DL shortly.


----------



## smile4stamps

I'm finished reading!  But So Sad that your trip report is complete!  I want MORE!!!



I loved your trip report.  I felt like I was there with you!  I really am sad it is complete.  When is the next one?  

Sorry I don't remember what I was going to comment on as I read it on my iphone when I was minus my laptop...


----------



## deejdigsdis

mvf-m11c said:


> A little late to your TR, but I did caught up to it. That must have been very neat to see that Tom Bergeron was there at DL and shooting for AFV. That would have been neat if you got to talk to him at the rope off area.
> 
> It always suck when a ride is down when you are heading on over there. Good thing that you walked on Indy with the FP.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about the people behind you when you were watching RDCT that night. I always hate people when they talk during the fireworks since I am videotaping it. But they do have the right to talk and I wish they would be polite to others when they watch the fireworks. I really like your last firework pic since you can see it shows a hidden mickey on it.
> 
> You got to do all your rides later that night and I am glad that you got on them.
> 
> Great TR and can't wait to hear your adventures in 2012. But just like you said, time will go by quickly and you will be in DL shortly.




Thanks for reading along Bret.  Yes, it was neat to see Tom Bergeron.  He seemed very nice from what I could tell.

The people behind us for RDCT were sure annoying, but you are right...they did have a right to talk.  Too bad they didn't exercise their right to use good manners. 

I'm looking forward to reporting back on our 2012 trip.  It just seems so far away at this point.  I'm sure you have many more trips in store between now and then, so I'll just enjoy your TRs until then. 



smile4stamps said:


> I'm finished reading!  But So Sad that your trip report is complete!  I want MORE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I loved your trip report.  I felt like I was there with you!  I really am sad it is complete.  When is the next one?
> 
> Sorry I don't remember what I was going to comment on as I read it on my iphone when I was minus my laptop...



Thank you for reading and chiming in Paula!  I'm sad it is over too.  It always feels like I'm saying goodbye to Disneyland all over again when I finish up a TR.  I don't have any definite dates set as of yet for the next trip.  2012 is all I know!  Good thing I have your TR to read in the meantime.    Won't be long now!

OK, I told Sherri (TheColtonsMom) that I would post this picture if I remembered.  Well, I just remembered...but I don't remember why I said I was going to post it.   Something about posing with the characters in the old days, I guess?  When they used to meander all over the park without a handler.

Circa 1976.  This is me (on the left) and my sister D (on the right) and 2 of our brothers (wearing the Brady Bunch pants).  I have no idea who the red-and-white-Mickey-Ears-wearing guy is that sidled up behind my brother just in time for the picture.   Pluto sure has aged well, hasn't he? He looks better now than he did 35 years ago!  (And can you imagine what a pain it would be to take little girls to the restroom all day long wearing what D and I are wearing?  Yikes!)


----------



## tksbaskets

Love the pic of you at DL!


----------



## stitch34

loved your trip report!! 
Your pictures are awesome!
What kind of camera do you use?


----------



## deejdigsdis

stitch34 said:


> loved your trip report!!
> Your pictures are awesome!
> What kind of camera do you use?



Thanks for reading!  I'm glad you enjoyed it!

Thank you for the compliments on the pictures.  I use a Canon Power Shot SD 780 IS point and shoot.  We picked it up before our Nov. 2009 trip for $200.  I also use Picasa to edit my pictures.  (I always have to give a shout-out to Picasa!  You can download the program for free.)  Here are a few pre- and post-editing pics so you can see that Picasa can make a difference.   Sometimes big, sometimes small...

Flower along a walkway in NOS before edit:






...and after edit:






Golden Horseshoe before:






...and after...






Pooh Corner treats before:






...and after...






My son's feet by the Golden Spike before:






...and after...






So all this picture revisiting is putting me in a mood to go back to Disneyland!  My sister D actually has a trip coming up -- single digits! -- so I'm excited to hear some live updates.  I won't be joining her this time.  She is taking a co-worker who has never been to Disneyland, so that will be fun.  Also...I think it's high time that I pull out the fudge that I bought at Candy Palace way back on April 27th scared1 and indulge while enjoying her updates.  It's dangerously close to the expiration date.  But hey...at least I won't be eating it right off of Main Street like another sister I know!


----------



## CB Jamboree

That was an amazing TR deejdigsdis!  Could it have anything to do with the fact that I was in the last three TR's you posted  This is my first official post!  I hope to get my first TR going soon!


----------



## deejdigsdis

CB Jamboree said:


> That was an amazing TR deejdigsdis!  Could it have anything to do with the fact that I was in the last three TR's you posted  This is my first official post!  I hope to get my first TR going soon!



Who ARE you and what have you done with my longtime lurker of a sister?!? 

Funny...when I saw the screen name "CB Jamboree" my first thought was "Oh...I guess that name has already been taken...there goes one of D's possibilities..." and my second thought was "That sounds a little creepy...who was there during all 3 of my last trips???"  It reminded me of a Psych episode I watched the other night.  (Did you ever watch it again?)  Shawn (the "psychic guy") realized (remembered) that the bad guy they were looking for was in 3 or so different places that day at the same time as him.  A restaurant, a hotel, the police station.  So I was picturing some other random DL guest having been there during the last 3 times we went, and they saw us each time but didn't say anything.  Like maybe I was "animaling out" to them on the Jungle Cruise from the Indiana Jones exit one trip, then during another trip we sat next to them in Carnation Cafe, then for our 3rd bumping-into-each-other unknowingly...maybe we ended up in the same Pirates boat or something.  Make sense?

In any case...welcome aboard!   You know I will be there for the debut TR!  

-deej


----------



## skiingfast

I like the spike in gold for sure.

Enjoy that fudge.


----------



## goofycathy

Just finished reading your trip report and realized we were there at the exact same time, scoured all your pics looking for us, lol.

We were the family from Oregon that got to open the Park on Monday the 25th!

Hope you had a great trip like we did, but by the looks of your TR you certainly did!


----------



## deejdigsdis

skiingfast said:


> I like the spike in gold for sure.
> 
> Enjoy that fudge.



Thank you... I _did_ enjoy it.  So much for my plan to wait and eat it while my sister was feeding me live DLR reports... 



goofycathy said:


> Just finished reading your trip report and realized we were there at the exact same time, scoured all your pics looking for us, lol.
> 
> We were the family from Oregon that got to open the Park on Monday the 25th!
> 
> Hope you had a great trip like we did, but by the looks of your TR you certainly did!



Wow!  That is so cool!  What were you doing when you were chosen?  Were you first in line at the turnstiles?  That is so fun.  I hope someone got a picture for you.  We were back too far in line that day, so we wouldn't have seen you.

I see you are going back very soon!    Hope you have another great trip.


----------



## deejdigsdis

I took an unexpected trip with my husband...arriving Monday Nov. 21st and leaving around noon Wednesday Nov. 23rd.  I'm hoping to get going on an official TR next week sometime, but in the meantime...here are a few pictures of a Christmas-ified Disneyland!


----------



## kaoden39

Oh my gosh!!  How beautiful!!


----------



## CB Jamboree

Hello sister!!  I was so happy to see those Christmas pics! I love the black and white with the poinsettias, so pretty!  Can't wait for your TR


----------



## tksbaskets

CB Jamboree said:


> Hello sister!!  I was so happy to see those Christmas pics! I love the black and white with the poinsettias, so pretty!  Can't wait for your TR



Well said CB Jamboree.  While the pictures were loading up I was thinking 'LAMP POSTS!'  

I look forward to the trip report!

TK


----------



## mvf-m11c

Very nice photos Deej as I have expected. I can't believe you were there that Monday when I just left. I was only in the park for about 2 hours until we left back home to Sacramento. 

Can't wait to read more from your TR.


----------



## deejdigsdis

kaoden39 said:


> Oh my gosh!!  How beautiful!!



Thank you Michele!  Good to see you here.



CB Jamboree said:


> Hello sister!!  I was so happy to see those Christmas pics! I love the black and white with the poinsettias, so pretty!  Can't wait for your TR



 back at ya.  Just about to start the official TR.



tksbaskets said:


> Well said CB Jamboree.  While the pictures were loading up I was thinking 'LAMP POSTS!'
> 
> I look forward to the trip report!
> 
> TK



Hi TK!  Lamp posts scream "Decorate me for Christmas!"   Love them.



mvf-m11c said:


> Very nice photos Deej as I have expected. I can't believe you were there that Monday when I just left. I was only in the park for about 2 hours until we left back home to Sacramento.
> 
> Can't wait to read more from your TR.



Thanks Bret.  Just about to get this thing started.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Welcome to my unexpected-2-day-adventure-with-my-husband Trip Report! 

Backtracking a bit...last October I went to DLR for a week with my mom and sisters.  Sometime this summer we decided that should be an annual event and plans were put in motion to go to DLR Nov. 14-16.  Those plans fell apart in September when my dad was diagnosed with a rare incurable cancer and my mom had unexpected double bypass.

Fast forward to Thanksgiving week.  We realized our oldest son (6th grade) had the entire week off school.  That's a new thing.  The younger boys (3rd grade and Kindergarten) go to year round school and have most of November off.  We always go to my in laws for Thanksgiving, and I suggested to my husband that maybe we could go to his parents' house a few days early this year, leave the kids, and then go away for a night.  He thought that sounded like a good plan, but in his mind we would stay somewhat close to his parents' house.  I, however, had other plans.   I suggested that we leave extremely early Monday morning Nov. 21st and go to Disneyland for that day and most of Tuesday the 22nd, and then return home to his parents' late Tuesday night.  We would have about 22 hours of park time total.  Well, this news wasn't received very well by my husband.  He thought it was CRAZY to go so far for such a short time.  I decided to throw in a little something to help my case.  I told him I would ride TOT with him.   A ride that I wanted to like but didn't.  A ride that I've only been on once, and ended up with a 24 hour headache as a result.  This is J's (my husband) favorite ride, so I was hoping it would sway him.  He still was thinking "too much money for such a short time."  I told him I could get an AP  since we are doing a big family trip next October -- and that will help spread out the ticket costs.   He still wasn't convinced.  I decided to forget about it and not push it.  It was a lot of $$, but not as much as he was thinking since we were using a flight credit from a flight he had to cancel as well as a credit from a work conference he had paid for but had to cancel.  Well, one day I was standing in line at the grocery store and he called me.  He said, "I'm on the Southwest website...you really want the 6am flight?  You don't want to take a later one?"  And it was done!  I may have squealed while in line at the checkout.  No more than 4 times though. 

When we told the kids of our plans...our oldest said, "If you're going to go that far, you might as well go for more than 1 night!"  My youngest said, "You can go for more days...I don't care."  Then went back to telling his brother about each topping he put on his frozen yogurt.  My middle son didn't say anything or really acknowledge I had spoken.  He hasn't been bitten by the Disneyland bug yet.  I ask him occasionally if he wants to take a trip alone with me and Aunt D, (like each of his brothers did this year) and he says, "I don't know.  Not yet."  

So we ended up taking our sons' advice and booked a second night!  Our first night was booked at Ramada Maingate through their website.  When I went back to book a second night, they were full.  I ended up booking a 2nd night there through Priceline at a cheaper price, so it all worked out.

Moving on...we made that 6am flight, enjoyed Peppermint Hot Chocolate during our layover, and ended up at SNA Monday morning Nov. 21st.    We made our way out to the Super Shuttle pick up.






You just can't beat their price when you use the code UYR59 when booking online, booking each person separately to get the discount for each person.

First stop was at Ayers Hotel.  It looks nice.  My husband asked, "Why don't we ever stay here?"

First glimpse of DLR...






We were the 2nd stop.  We went to check in.  The lady noticed we had 2 separate reservations.  I had booked a Queen room, but she upgraded us to a King and fixed things so we wouldn't have to check out and then check in again to a different room.  We were very happy with Ramada Maingate's service, room, and especially the location!

Our room wasn't ready so we dropped off our bags and then headed to Disneyland! 

I should mention that I was sick.  One of those awful coughs/colds.  I hadn't lost my sense of taste, though, thank goodness.  Otherwise I would have cancelled our Big Thunder Ranch BBQ reservation.  But I'm getting ahead of myself...

So -- I was sick, plus I had an infection in my big toe on my right foot.  The infection wasn't bothering me at the moment, but I didn't want to push it to the point of not being able to walk.  This would be a different Disneyland trip for sure.  My PRIORITIES LIST consisted of:  Sitting on Main Street and drinking hot chocolate and enjoying the Christmas music, frolicking in Main Street snowfalls, and getting my fill of IASWH.  I recently decided that I enjoy the Holiday overlay more than the original.   Blasphemy!  I really enjoy the original so that is saying a lot.

That was it, really.  Anything else was bonus.  I was going to spend time with my husband and enjoy the Christmas atmosphere at Disneyland.

Making our way across the street.  I really do prefer this new sign to the old one.






What a crazy short walk!  I could get used to this.

We made our way to the turnstiles.  DL opened at 8am and we were arriving at around 10:45am.  






We had less than 5 people in front of us.

We're here!


















I knew that going Thanksgiving week would be the busiest time to go out of all my recent visits, so picking up FPs was definitely a must.  I was going to head to Indy first.

Before we made our way down Main Street we noticed this horse.  It seemed a bit out of control.  I wondered if it was new on the job.











They eventually led the horse backstage.

We continued down Main Street and saw this set-up.  Must have been some sort of time-lapse filming of the clock.






This "Guarder of the Clock" made us a chuckle a bit:






So...off to Indy to get FPs.  Wouldn't you know it...it was down.  No FPs for us!  I went to get an FP for BTMR.  It came in SO handy to have it disconnected from the rest of the FP system.  It _is_ my favorite "Mountain Ride" after all.  Got the FPs then headed over to HMH to get an FP.  It was down as well.   So I continued right along and got Splash Mountain FPs.  We needed to ride that one early.  I think the temps were low 60s.

Lamp post by Splash.






Time to make my way back to J.  He was waiting in the ROA area watching the boats go by.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Glad to hear that you added a 2nd night to your trip since going to DL during Thanksgiving weekend will be busy. At least you got to stay at the Ramada hotel for both nights instead of going to another hotel if there wasn't anything available. 

I like your pictures at the beginning of MS. The one with the wreath with the MS station is my favorite on this post. I remember that DSLR camera on the tall tripod on MS where the clock is that Monday morning and I was wondering what they were doing. It must be for the Disney website for the Holiday season.

I can't believe we were about 45 minutes apart from possible seeing each other that day. Great start to your TR and can't wait to read more.


----------



## deejdigsdis

mvf-m11c said:


> Glad to hear that you added a 2nd night to your trip since going to DL during Thanksgiving weekend will be busy. At least you got to stay at the Ramada hotel for both nights instead of going to another hotel if there wasn't anything available.
> 
> I like your pictures at the beginning of MS. The one with the wreath with the MS station is my favorite on this post. I remember that DSLR camera on the tall tripod on MS where the clock is that Monday morning and I was wondering what they were doing. It must be for the Disney website for the Holiday season.
> 
> I can't believe we were about 45 minutes apart from possible seeing each other that day. Great start to your TR and can't wait to read more.



Thanks for reading Bret.

Yes, it was really nice not switching hotels.

I meant to ask you what time you left DL on Mon. the 21st.  So was it around 10:00am?


----------



## deejdigsdis

I guess I should have included this pic in the last post...






This is where my husband was waiting for me.  I noticed that the roses hadn't changed from a visit earlier this year.  That surprised me...it seems like they switch up the flowers quite often.

From here we headed over to Big Thunder Ranch BBQ.  We passed BTMR on the way and noticed it was down.  That's 3 major rides down in less than 30 minutes of stepping foot in the park.  I was hoping this trend would not continue. 

We had an 11:30 lunch reservation and arrived at 11:15.  They let us check in and gave us a pager.  Meanwhile I wandered around and took some pictures.





























































These tables wouldn't be empty for long!  TK, do you happen to be eating here this time around?  I think your family would enjoy it.  My husband and I went here for lunch on our alone trip last year and loved it.  Not a place we would take our kids at this point in time, though, so we need to enjoy it when they are not with us.






Here Comes Santa Claus...Here Comes Santa Claus...





















Ending on that total Santa Claus Stalker note...I'll be back later.


----------



## tksbaskets

deejdigsdis said:


> These tables wouldn't be empty for long!  TK, do you happen to be eating here this time around?  I think your family would enjoy it.  My husband and I went here for lunch on our alone trip last year and loved it.  Not a place we would take our kids at this point in time, though, so we need to enjoy it when they are not with us.



Love the pictures!  As I was reading along I'm thinking to myself "Gee, I hope Deej liked the BTBBQ as I just made reservations there two days ago for our late December trip.   I was kind of hoping for some food pics....Just kidding!

This is the closest I'll get our sons to Santa too.  So glad you are sharing your trip with us.


----------



## smile4stamps

I'm so happy to see you made it back to DL!!  Can't wait to read more!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Great pictures as always Deej.  I haven't spent a lot of time at BTR BBQ eating area when I was there during my trip. I now regret of not spending a lot of time out there during my trip. 



deejdigsdis said:


> Thanks for reading Bret.
> 
> Yes, it was really nice not switching hotels.
> 
> I meant to ask you what time you left DL on Mon. the 21st.  So was it around 10:00am?



Your welcome. Thank you for taking the time to post your great pictures.

I looked on my times from my pictures and we left the park around 9:50am that Monday morning which was on Monday the 21st.


----------



## CB Jamboree

It looks so magical during the holidays!  The pics are just beautiful, I can't believe I have yet to visit during the Christmas season   When the middle child finally catches the "Disneyland Bug" and he's ready to go with his AuntD, I will be ready and waiting 
Can't wait to read more!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Subscribing!!! I was there on the 23rd.


----------



## kaoden39

Thank you for the welcome!  

I love the Ayres!  You should stay there sometime.  If you "Like" their page on facebook there are usually discounts on their page that they are offering.  


I love the Santa stalking pictures.  Great little word play!!  I am glad to hear you got a second night, I am pushing for a third.  I am greedy!!


----------



## deejdigsdis

tksbaskets said:


> Love the pictures!  As I was reading along I'm thinking to myself "Gee, I hope Deej liked the BTBBQ as I just made reservations there two days ago for our late December trip.   I was kind of hoping for some food pics....Just kidding!
> 
> This is the closest I'll get our sons to Santa too.  So glad you are sharing your trip with us.



Oh, food pictures will be coming TK.    No worries there!  That food sounds so good right now.  



smile4stamps said:


> I'm so happy to see you made it back to DL!!  Can't wait to read more!!



Hi Paula!  I see you're back in the TR-writing saddle once again.    I have some catching up to do.  I'm finding it hard to get to everything I need to these days.



mvf-m11c said:


> Great pictures as always Deej.  I haven't spent a lot of time at BTR BBQ eating area when I was there during my trip. I now regret of not spending a lot of time out there during my trip.
> 
> 
> 
> Your welcome. Thank you for taking the time to post your great pictures.
> 
> I looked on my times from my pictures and we left the park around 9:50am that Monday morning which was on Monday the 21st.



I'm glad you're enjoying the pictures.  The BTR BBQ area was so pretty.  There is so much they can do in the way of holiday decorations back there.



CB Jamboree said:


> It looks so magical during the holidays!  The pics are just beautiful, I can't believe I have yet to visit during the Christmas season   When the middle child finally catches the "Disneyland Bug" and he's ready to go with his AuntD, I will be ready and waiting
> Can't wait to read more!



You would LOVE seeing DL all dressed up for Christmas.  So would Mom.  She would be happy to just walk around and look at everything, with the occasional Billy Hill and "Mark Twaaaaain!  Maaarrrrk Twaiiiiiiiiiiiiiin!" breaks. 



WDWJonasGirl said:


> Subscribing!!! I was there on the 23rd.



Hi there!  Thanks for popping in.  We left right around noon on the 23rd.  It was so hard to walk away.



kaoden39 said:


> Thank you for the welcome!
> 
> I love the Ayres!  You should stay there sometime.  If you "Like" their page on facebook there are usually discounts on their page that they are offering.
> 
> 
> I love the Santa stalking pictures.  Great little word play!!  I am glad to hear you got a second night, I am pushing for a third.  I am greedy!!



OK, I'm probably the last person on earth that isn't on Facebook.  Maybe my sister (CB Jamboree) is still in that camp too.  I assume the ART system is available to Ayers guests?  I think I've gotten used to just walking over quickly and not waiting for shuttles.  It looks like a nice place, though, and I think I remember seeing it rated very high on TripAdvisor.


----------



## kaoden39

I think it is on the ART system but I am more of a driver.  I kind of like being away from the hubbub at the end of the day.  On the subject of the Ayres I hit pay dirt.  Wednesday night sitting feeling sick I was online and saw that they were having a contest for two 2 day park hoppers and a one night stay.  I thought I never win anything but I decided to try it.  I WON!!  So for my husband and my trip in February is much cheaper.  We already had two nights paid for so we have a third night!!  I was thrilled!!


On a side note, I loved your post on Sherry's thread!!


----------



## deejdigsdis

kaoden39 said:


> I think it is on the ART system but I am more of a driver.  I kind of like being away from the hubbub at the end of the day.  On the subject of the Ayres I hit pay dirt.  Wednesday night sitting feeling sick I was online and saw that they were having a contest for two 2 day park hoppers and a one night stay.  I thought I never win anything but I decided to try it.  I WON!!  So for my husband and my trip in February is much cheaper.  We already had two nights paid for so we have a third night!!  I was thrilled!!
> 
> 
> On a side note, I loved your post on Sherry's thread!!



Oh that is so awesome!  I'm really happy for you!  Wow, how fun is that.  I can understand wanting to be away from the hubbub at the end of the day.

I was hoping there would be another Rankin-Bass fan that would understand my references.


----------



## kaoden39

deejdigsdis said:


> Oh that is so awesome!  I'm really happy for you!  Wow, how fun is that.  I can understand wanting to be away from the hubbub at the end of the day.
> 
> I was hoping there would be another Rankin-Bass fan that would understand my references.




Thank you. 


Oh yeah I am a major Rankin-Bass fan.  When they started selling the videos when my kids were little I bought them.  They are all teenagers now and they still watch them from time to time all year long.  I even have Rudolph ornaments.  Big fan.


----------



## deejdigsdis

kaoden39 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> Oh yeah I am a major Rankin-Bass fan.  When they started selling the videos when my kids were little I bought them.  They are all teenagers now and they still watch them from time to time all year long.  I even have Rudolph ornaments.  Big fan.



We watched Frosty the Snowman the other night.  I still get teary when he melts.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Wow.  I'm really struggling with this thing.  With all 3 boys birthdays within the past couple of weeks (2 the same day) and my sickness that came on pre-Disneyland STILL lingering and just the general busy-ness of the season...it's hard to find the time and the energy.

I last left off with some Stalking Santa Claus pictures.  (I'm getting pretty good at those stalking pictures...Halloween Lady...my sister eating chocolate-covered strawberries at Coke Corner...) We had about 15 minutes to mosey around BTR BBQ area and take pics while waiting for the pager to go off.

Here are some more pics of what we enjoyed while waiting to eat.  It was probably the best waiting-to-be-seated-for-a-meal time ever.  Sure beats just sitting on a bench or standing outside of a restaurant with nothing to look at!






















































































Next up...Getting our BBQ on!


----------



## kaoden39

I love how each reindeer has their own special food.  How cute is that?


----------



## mvf-m11c

Great pictures from Santa's Reindeer Round-Up.


----------



## tksbaskets

Can't wait till we are getting our BBQ on! Love the barrel pictures


----------



## Sherry E

Are you still using Picasa for your editing?  I hope you are not spending all that extra time editing them just for our benefit.  The results are lovely, but you do know that your photos would be just as lovely without Picasa, don't you?  I just don't want you to feel like you have to take even more time and energy (when you are not feeling up to par) to get through the TR when your public awaits!

Anyway, I am having a bit of trouble loading the TR pages with huge photos because they lock up my PC (which is what was happening with Bret's TR until he made the pictures smaller), so I may not be as verbal as I have been in the past if I can't get in here to comment, but as usual, you gave us a great batch o' photos!

I think the snowman thingy (maybe the 11th or 12th picture down from the top) is new from last year.  I don't recall seeing it in 2010.


----------



## deejdigsdis

kaoden39 said:


> I love how each reindeer has their own special food.  How cute is that?



Very cute! 



mvf-m11c said:


> Great pictures from Santa's Reindeer Round-Up.



Thanks Bret.



tksbaskets said:


> Can't wait till we are getting our BBQ on! Love the barrel pictures



I liked the lights on the barrels.  They were shining pretty brightly even in the daytime.



Sherry E said:


> Are you still using Picasa for your editing?  I hope you are not spending all that extra time editing them just for our benefit.  The results are lovely, but you do know that your photos would be just as lovely without Picasa, don't you?  I just don't want you to feel like you have to take even more time and energy (when you are not feeling up to par) to get through the TR when your public awaits!
> 
> Anyway, I am having a bit of trouble loading the TR pages with huge photos because they lock up my PC (which is what was happening with Bret's TR until he made the pictures smaller), so I may not be as verbal as I have been in the past if I can't get in here to comment, but as usual, you gave us a great batch o' photos!
> 
> I think the snowman thingy (maybe the 11th or 12th picture down from the top) is new from last year.  I don't recall seeing it in 2010.



I am still using Picasa.  I print out most of my pics and put them in a photo album...thus the editing.  I don't know how to make them smaller.  Is that something you have to do before you load them?  Or can you change the size after you load them?  I'll have to look into that.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Thank you for posting your TR!  I was needing a dose of DL, and wanting to see some Disney Christmas, and your pics just filled that spot!
We are moving to Phoenix next year and looking forward to AP's and lots of weekend trips there!


----------



## deejdigsdis

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Thank you for posting your TR!  I was needing a dose of DL, and wanting to see some Disney Christmas, and your pics just filled that spot!
> We are moving to Phoenix next year and looking forward to AP's and lots of weekend trips there!



You're welcome!  And thank you!   

How fun to be getting APs with lots of trips ahead for you.  I hope you enjoy them. 

More Christmas Cheer coming right up!


----------



## tksbaskets

I'm getting mighty hungry for BBQ pics here


----------



## deejdigsdis

So...time to get our BBQ on!






Here's the dessert menu.  I was pretty sure we wouldn't be getting dessert.  The cookie thing sounded really good, but both times I've eaten here I stuff myself way too full and leave no room for dessert.  We're talking waddling slowly side-to-side-as-we-walk-out kind of full.  With a little loosening of the pants involved.

Anyway...dessert menu:






One more picture while we were waiting for our food to come.






Lunch is served...






I'm not usually a fan of coleslaw, but the coleslaw here is mouth-watering good.  It's vinegar-based instead of mayonnaise-based.  I know I ate at least 1 bowl by myself.  I'm not a cornbread-eating person, but I grabbed a piece for the picture and then returned it to the basket. 






I just can't say enough good things about the food here.  (Well, I guess I can't say anything good about the cornbread.)  I always avoid eating meat off the bone, but I eat both the chicken and ribs willingly here.  So so good!

The place began to fill up and eventually the entertainment crew came out.  They didn't perform very long.  One of the guys is someone who I have seen as part of the Pirate band in NOS during previous trips.

I didn't get any closer than this for a picture of the performance.






But when they were done performing I went up closer and took this picture.






Standing up was a bit interesting.  The seats didn't seem wet when we sat down, but when we stood up to leave we could both feel the wetness that had settled in from the big rain the day before.

We ate and ate and ate...followed by taking a few last pictures as we waddled out, feeling slightly like we had wet our pants.











Here is a tree from the women's restroom area back there.  A restroom which I had never visited before.






One last picture of the reindeer who were locked together by the antlers.  I guess it happens a lot?  Just looks like business as usual for the attending CM!






Now...where to go when you are so full that you can barely move???  Space Mountain?  Indy?  POTC?  (I wish.  It was still down while we were there.)  It had to be something involving little to no noticeable movement.  Back with that later...


----------



## deejdigsdis

tksbaskets said:


> I'm getting mighty hungry for BBQ pics here



I'm anxious to hear your review of this place TK.  I hope you enjoy it!  I could really go for a plate of this food right now.  Mmmm!


----------



## deejdigsdis

Got in a good nap while we were watching a Christmas movie earlier, and now I can't sleep.  Time for another update...

So.  We were in need of very little movement for our first ride/attraction after our huge lunch.  Here's where we headed:






I can't even tell you how excited I was to ride this!  It had been AT LEAST 15 years since my last sail.  I've been wanting to do it during recent trips but for one reason or another I was unable to.

I'll let the pictures do the talking.  Suffice it to say it was a relaxing sail around ROA.  Time well spent with my husband.































One of my favorites...






Hello old friend.






Another favorite...






Remnant of a canoe group.






Looking very fall-like.






OK.  I was honestly shocked when I was looking at these pictures of the general crowds from the Columbia.  In my mind at the time the crowds were thick as peanut butter (if you're Team Yukon Cornelius) or thick as pea soup (if you're Team Hermey).  {And speaking of Hermey...for years I thought they were saying Herby!}

Back to the pictures.  If I didn't know better...I would say these pictures were not taken when I was there.  They do not represent my memories of how crowded it was at all.  So crazy.

OK, looks like I'm tired now.  More later.


----------



## tksbaskets

Shall I hazard a guess as to which Christmas movie you were watching when you fell asleep??  I always knew it was Hermie but I didn't care that bumbles bounced, he freaked me out!  "Tell me when it's over"

LOVE that you placed a piece of cornbread on your plate so you could get a complete picture for your TR.  Now that's dedication to detail!

Still laughing about the post-Round-up meal walk.... Will have to remember to wear loose clothing when we have our meal there.  

We've never taken the boat ride on the ROA.  Doubt it will happen this time either so it was nice to see your pics.

TK


----------



## kaoden39

Oh my goodness!!  I think I may be making us ADRs for the bbq today.  I am going to show my husband the picture of your food.  He has been so iffy about where he wants to eat that he is driving me nuts.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Great photos Deej from BTR BBQ and from the Columbia. 

I need to go on the Columbia one day, but I would prefer to ride the Mark Twain any day.


----------



## deejdigsdis

tksbaskets said:


> Shall I hazard a guess as to which Christmas movie you were watching when you fell asleep??  I always knew it was Hermie but I didn't care that bumbles bounced, he freaked me out!  "Tell me when it's over"
> 
> LOVE that you placed a piece of cornbread on your plate so you could get a complete picture for your TR.  Now that's dedication to detail!
> 
> Still laughing about the post-Round-up meal walk.... Will have to remember to wear loose clothing when we have our meal there.
> 
> We've never taken the boat ride on the ROA.  Doubt it will happen this time either so it was nice to see your pics.
> 
> TK



Yes, wear pants that you would wear to a Thanksgiving meal.   Or make sure your shirt/coat can cover your unbuttoned pants! 



kaoden39 said:


> Oh my goodness!!  I think I may be making us ADRs for the bbq today.  I am going to show my husband the picture of your food.  He has been so iffy about where he wants to eat that he is driving me nuts.



Have you eaten here before Michele?  It really is good.  I hope you get the meal thing figured out!  Your trip will be here before you know it!



mvf-m11c said:


> Great photos Deej from BTR BBQ and from the Columbia.
> 
> I need to go on the Columbia one day, but I would prefer to ride the Mark Twain any day.



So are you saying you've never ridden the Columbia before Bret?  I've tried to ride up top in the wheelhouse of the Mark Twain but it's never worked out.  I just finished your DLR TR and am looking forward to moving on to your WDW TR.


----------



## deejdigsdis

After we sailed the ROA on the Columbia, I was off to pick up BTMR FPs and Indy FPs.  Indy was down earlier when we tried to get FPs.  Snagging both FPs was a success and we headed off to Critter Country to use our Splash FPs. 

Of course I had to get a picture of this sadness on the way.






It sure was weird to not be able to ride my favorite while we were there.






I believe it was scheduled to re-open on Thanksgiving Day, so I held out hope that it just might re-open our last day -- the day before Thanksgiving.

Another sight we passed on our way to Critter Country:






So we reach Splash Mountain.  The standby wait time was well over an hour.  Our wait with FPs?  3 minutes.  I never cease to be baffled as we zip past people in the standby lines for Space, Splash and Indy in particular.  I wonder...Do these people know about FP?  Do they enjoy standing in line?  (I know some people who really do enjoy standing in long lines of over an hour.  No, really.)  Anyway, all sorts of questions go through my mind.  I remember one time -- the last time my husband and I went alone -- a man who was solo who didn't know about FP.  I could tell from afar that my husband was telling him about FP -- and the Single Rider line, as we were on Splash -- as the man just stood there shaking his head, commenting on how he had waited for well over an hour in line by himself.  It would be difficult to go back to the 80s scene of standing in lines for 1 1/2 hours as the norm.  As much as I loved the 80s...I'd be OK not re-visiting that part.  (I guess sometimes I DO miss not winding around the POTC and HM cues as was the norm for my family back in the 80s.)  

Enough about that.  Here we are at Splash Mountain.






I see the numbers are different after the refurb.






I forgot to take a picture of the little "bridge" that goes over the flow of logs.  It looks a lot nicer now.

As you can see, we ended up in seats 1 and 2.  The seats that I was hoping to NOT get.  My husband said multiple times, "It's winter...they won't have the water setting the same as the summer setting..."  Boy, was he ever wrong.  We got SOAKED in seats 1 and 2.  Well, I knew there was no way I'd last until midnight in my soaked clothes, so I knew a hotel break was on the horizon.

I had a couple of things I wanted to do first, though.  Ride the train around full circle.  Had to skip that little tradition when we entered the park that morning since I wanted to grab some FPs ASAP and then we needed to head over to BTR BBQ to make our lunch reservation.  

So we headed over to hop on the train at the NOS station.  I was surprised that the wait was less than 5 minutes.  We rode the train full circle.  A few pics:





















One other thing I needed to do before our break was to watch the Billy Hill show.  Today would be our only day to see it.  After getting off the train in NOS we headed over to the Golden Horseshoe and grabbed one of two tables available.  It was 2:30 by this time and the show didn't start until 3:15.  J stayed at the table while I took a few pics of the Golden Horseshoe decorations.











Not quite the look I was going for, but I guess I like the effect of the lights.
















Then I stayed at the table while J moseyed down to browse in the Pioneer Mercantile for a while.

The Billy Hill Christmas show was different from the one we saw 2 years ago.  Here are a few pics:

We thought it was interesting that there were 2 interpreters (on the left).  It would make sense if they were trading off, taking turns the whole time.  But they weren't.  They would both be up, signing away, EXTREMELY into it.  It was fun to watch!











The "bow up the nose" joke that my kids enjoyed so much 2 years ago!






So we left the Golden Horseshoe and made our way toward Main Street so we could go back to the hotel, take our bags up to our room, change into dry clothes, and take a rest.  Getting up at 3:30am was really catching up to us!











I was on the lookout for a Mickey Gingerbread to munch on.  I am not a fan of gingerbread at all, but these Mickey ones look so cute that I was sure they MUST taste better than all the gingerbread that I don't like.    I finally found one -- the last one on display.  






So cute...but that's about it.  I guess a Mickey-shaped Gingerbread Man doesn't taste better than a normal gingerbread man after all.  Oh how I wish I liked Gingerbread Men!  They are so cute...fun to decorate...just so festive!  I ate the whole thing...maybe gave 1 bite to J.  It was dry, but I think that about all gingerbread.

We loved the short trek back to Ramada Maingate and got settled into our room...for what would turn into a 3 hour break!   So not me!  But it was needed, what with the early rising that day and my sickness if we were going to make it to midnight.


----------



## mvf-m11c

deejdigsdis said:


> So are you saying you've never ridden the Columbia before Bret?  I've tried to ride up top in the wheelhouse of the Mark Twain but it's never worked out.  I just finished your DLR TR and am looking forward to moving on to your WDW TR.



I have ridden the Columbia before, but I haven't done it in a long time. I believe it was about in the 90s since I have ridden on the Columbia around the ROA. I just like the old fashion steam boat then the wind ship. It would be nice to ride on top of the wheelhouse of the Mark Twain, but you got to be there early and asked a CM if it is possible.


Another good update on your TR and great pictures.

I remember the old days back in the 80s and 90s when they didn't have FP and you have to plan out what you want to ride. I just couldn't stand being in those long lines during the old days. Now with FPs, it makes it easier to go on a ride without waiting in a long line. Some people don't even know about FP and how to use them. I also have no problem waiting to get on a ride with about an hour wait, but I won't wait more then that on any ride. I will do it for the shows, but not for the rides. That's why you go on the most popular rides in the morning and do the less wait time rides during the afternoon and night. 

I like the Hill Billy Christmas Show at the Golden Horseshoe.


----------



## tksbaskets

Great installment!  We've never been to the Hilly Billy show either... We'll have lots try to to on our trip.

I absolutely love your ornament/tree pics (after the artsy lights one)

No way I'm getting my DH on Splash.  He hates to get wet on rides unless we are at a water park.  

As for the gingerbread....I think I'm going to get the cookie cutter (that is posted in Bret's last post - for lurkers the link to Bret's holiday DL trip report is in his sig...) and make sugar cookies out of it.  YUMMO.  

The garland photos by what I believe is the train station are great too.


----------



## deejdigsdis

mvf-m11c said:


> I have ridden the Columbia before, but I haven't done it in a long time. I believe it was about in the 90s since I have ridden on the Columbia around the ROA. I just like the old fashion steam boat then the wind ship. It would be nice to ride on top of the wheelhouse of the Mark Twain, but you got to be there early and asked a CM if it is possible.
> 
> 
> Another good update on your TR and great pictures.
> 
> I remember the old days back in the 80s and 90s when they didn't have FP and you have to plan out what you want to ride. I just couldn't stand being in those long lines during the old days. Now with FPs, it makes it easier to go on a ride without waiting in a long line. Some people don't even know about FP and how to use them. I also have no problem waiting to get on a ride with about an hour wait, but I won't wait more then that on any ride. I will do it for the shows, but not for the rides. That's why you go on the most popular rides in the morning and do the less wait time rides during the afternoon and night.
> 
> I like the Hill Billy Christmas Show at the Golden Horseshoe.



Thanks Bret.  Yep, I think it would be hard to go back to the old way.  There is SO much we didn't do this trip because we didn't want to wait in long lines.  We pretty much stuck to FP rides.  We really missed out on a lot.



tksbaskets said:


> Great installment!  We've never been to the Hilly Billy show either... We'll have lots try to to on our trip.
> 
> I absolutely love your ornament/tree pics (after the artsy lights one)
> 
> No way I'm getting my DH on Splash.  He hates to get wet on rides unless we are at a water park.
> 
> As for the gingerbread....I think I'm going to get the cookie cutter (that is posted in Bret's last post - for lurkers the link to Bret's holiday DL trip report is in his sig...) and make sugar cookies out of it.  YUMMO.
> 
> The garland photos by what I believe is the train station are great too.



I remember your DH doesn't do Splash or GRR!  They are so fun.  Splash Mountain is a favorite for sure.

Good idea about using the cookie cutter for sugar cookies.  It is a cute one.


----------



## deejdigsdis

This is a test run.  Trying to get the pics smaller so the TR doesn't give Sherry's computer so much grief!


----------



## deejdigsdis

That was smaller, but might still be too big.  Here we go again.


----------



## deejdigsdis

OK.  We took a 3 hour break.  We planned for 2 but it turned into 3 due to J's phone alarm not going off.  Or him not setting it correctly on purpose so he could have a longer break. 

We got up from our nap and dressed as warmly as we could.  It was cold out!  I remember it being 48 degrees at one point that night in Disneyland.  Donning my red scarf -- which I STILL can't believe I forgot to wave wildly for Sherry's sake -- we headed back to Disneyland.  Dinner was first on our list.  I think it was around 7pm.  At the recommendation of my sister, as well as Bret, we decided to try the Steak Gumbo Bread Bowls at Royal Street Veranda in NOS.






A little pricey, I thought, even by Disneyland standards.  Apparently J thought so too.  (I was reminded of a time when we were first married and J and I were at the grocery store.  We had been used to paying something like $1.00 for a loaf of bread, but this particular trip they didn't have our usual bread.  We had to get "nicer" bread but there was no price listed so we didn't find out how much more it cost until we were checking out.  I can still remember J saying, "$2.59 --or whatever it was-- for a loaf of bread!  I'm not paying that!"  We were on a college student budget.  I remember being embarrassed and kind of sidling away from him. )  Anyway, here we are in line for our bread bowls and it's just about our turn and J notices the price.  "$9.29 for a bread bowl?!?"  It wasn't nearly as loud as his supermarket escapade.  Only I could hear him this time.  And that's as far as the complaint went.  He's a huge bread fan but I'm not, so he was getting 2 bread bowls out of the deal.  So really it should have been me saying, "$9.29 for a few bites of soup?!?" because I always pass the bread bowl off to J.    By the way, D where are you?  I imagine you'd have something to say about J and his love affair with bread!  

So we got our bread bowls without making a scene, and went over to River Bell Terrace to find a seat.  Well, there were none to be had.  Now what?  Oh look!  Someone's about to leave!  We need to hover without being noticeable and annoying.  Somehow we manage to get the table and we park ourselves to enjoy our piping hot steak gumbo.  Which was delish!


----------



## Sherry E

Bread is not a treat!!!!!  Sorry, I just had to say that so J knows you are not alone in that belief.

Too bad the DIS doesn't have a nifty wild scarf-waving emoticon!!  Just a little Smiley waving a scarf like a maniac could speak volumes in many trip reports!


----------



## deejdigsdis

While we were eating our soup, the CMs began roping areas off for Fantasmic.  We were sitting right by some ropes.  The CM assumed we would be staying at our table for F! and was quite shocked when we got up to leave.  Snow was my priority this trip, so we were off to brave the crowds of Main Street before the fireworks started.

I honestly don't remember anything about the fireworks as I sit here typing.  I was there for the snow. 






It's kind of funny...these pictures make it look more like it was snowing Silly String!





















OK...now THESE are the crowds I remember from that week!






The snow was just as magical as I remembered from my first time to see it 2 years ago.   Just magical!  Even though I was sharing it with a million other people.  

After frolicking in the snow, we decided to go use our Haunted Mansion FPs.  It took some work to get over there, trying to make our way through the Fantasmic crowds.

We waited less than 10 minutes in the FP line.






We were given one of these things.  This is probably our 3rd time to carry one of these things through the line.






After Haunted Mansion, we backtracked and went to ride the Jungle Cruise.  It was a 15 minute wait.  I remember a line cutter.  He wasn't pretending to be with anyone, he was just moving through the line, cutting in front of people as they stepped aside to let him through.  I haven't seen much in the way of line cutting like others report.  Yeah, I know he was only 1 person, and we probably would have ended up on the same boat anyway.  But I didn't move aside to let him go by.  I didn't make a big deal about it, or even give him the eye.  I simply didn't step aside.  Anyway, we had a good skipper.  Can't remember any of his jokes though.  Up next we did Indy with FPs.  Twelve minute wait.  Love that ride!  I always sport a goofy smile.  When we got off we noticed that Jungle Cruise had a less than 5 minute line, so we rode again.  It's just relaxing to me at night.

After our second cruise through the jungle, my sore throat was really getting to me so I downed a pineapple juice outside the Tiki Room.

We had 2 sets of FPs to use for BTMR.  No better time like the present!  We rode twice in a row.  We spent less than 10 minutes in line the first time and less than 5 minutes in line the 2nd time.  This is how I feel about FPs...  The standby line was reminiscent of an 80s line.

After BTMR we made our way toward IASW. 

Trees near the ranch area.


----------



## deejdigsdis

So we enter Fantasyland.  King Arthur Carrousel was coming to a stop and there was no line, so I wanted to ride.  J patronized me and went along for the ride.  

I glanced around and checked out the other Fantasyland ride lines.  Peter Pan was still quite long, as was Mr. Toad.  We decided to keep heading toward IASW.  As we passed Storybook we noticed a VERY short line.  I wanted to ride at some point to check out the teeny tiny wreaths, so we went ahead and took advantage of the short line.  Just as we got in line, they put a couple of boats to bed for the night.  We still only waited for 10 minutes, though.  My camera just wasn't picking up the cute little Christmas decorations in the dark, so no pics of those.

Finally, _really making our way toward IASW.






It was dead back there!  We walked right on.





















I don't even know what this is.  A firework?











I don't remember this from 2 years ago.  Is it new?  I liked it.
















I love the bulbs on these wreaths.  They look like colored bubbles that might poop at any moment!


























Back with more later._


----------



## deejdigsdis

Sherry E said:


> Bread is not a treat!!!!!  Sorry, I just had to say that so J knows you are not alone in that belief.
> 
> Too bad the DIS doesn't have a nifty wild scarf-waving emoticon!!  Just a little Smiley waving a scarf like a maniac could speak volumes in many trip reports!



I would love that!  I can see it now...  I'm picturing a red scarf since that was what I was wearing at the time.


----------



## Sherry E

deejdigsdis said:


> I don't remember this from 2 years ago.  Is it new?  I liked it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the bulbs on these wreaths.  They look like colored bubbles that might poop at any moment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back with more later.




Yes - the giant snowman in IASWH is brand new this year.

As for the bulbs on the wreaths...did you mean to say that they look like colored bubbles that might POP at any moment?  Or did you mean to say "poop"?  Either way (whether the "poop" was intentional or unintentional), it's hilarious!


----------



## deejdigsdis

Sherry E said:


> As for the bulbs on the wreaths...did you mean to say that they look like colored bubbles that might POP at any moment?  Or did you mean to say "poop"?  Either way (whether the "poop" was intentional or unintentional), it's hilarious!



 OOPS!   No, I didn't mean to say that the colored bubbles-looking wreath bulbs look like they might poop at any moment!   "POP" is the word I was going for!


----------



## deejdigsdis

Continuing on with IASWH...






I noticed they didn't have the different Christmas cards displayed in the ride this year (like they had in 2009).











Love this one:






It was 11:45pm when we got on the ride.  The clock struck midnight when we got off.  It was nice to see the thing open and have the clock come out once again.  It didn't open my last few trips, at least.

Hmmm...I thought I had a picture showing the time.  I guess not.






Midnight.  Closing time.  I took a few more pictures as we made our way toward Main Street.





















Now it was time to take care of one of the things on my Priority List...sipping hot chocolate in my favorite spot (that would be the Main Street Front Porch) while listening to Christmas music.  Just soaking in that Christmas Time at Disneyland atmosphere.
















My plan was to stay until 1:00am, but we got up to leave at 12:45am.  It was cold!  Plus J had fallen asleep.

A few more pictures as we left...


























And that concludes our first day!  We spent 11 hours in the park and rode a total of 12 rides, took a long lunch break at BTR BBQ, watched Billy Hill, watched the fireworks and frolicked in 1 snowfall.


----------



## tksbaskets

What a great day!  My favorite photo in the last group is the close up of the tree with the red ornament with the gold bow. 

I'm dreaming of being on MS right now...unfortunately I am unable to replicate it in my office but I have your trip report to keep me going~


----------



## mvf-m11c

It was great to hear that you got to stay at the park until it closed that night. Just like how I do my pictures of finding where I have been during my trip, I like all those pics where you were during your trip. I really like your IASWH pictures and just as Sherry said about the Snowman in the last part of IASWH is new. It was originally a Christmas tree.

Nice job Deej.


----------



## deejdigsdis

tksbaskets said:


> What a great day!  My favorite photo in the last group is the close up of the tree with the red ornament with the gold bow.
> 
> I'm dreaming of being on MS right now...unfortunately I am unable to replicate it in my office but I have your trip report to keep me going~





mvf-m11c said:


> It was great to hear that you got to stay at the park until it closed that night. Just like how I do my pictures of finding where I have been during my trip, I like all those pics where you were during your trip. I really like your IASWH pictures and just as Sherry said about the Snowman in the last part of IASWH is new. It was originally a Christmas tree.
> 
> Nice job Deej.



Thanks TK and Bret.  More coming right up!


----------



## deejdigsdis

Day 2!  The plan was for me to go to the 7am Magic Morning.  Did that happen?  Hint:  This TR seems to have a lot of me saying "The plan was...BUT..."  This was no exception, unfortunately.  I don't think I actually fell asleep until the 4am hour.  I was up hacking the night away.  My husband slept right through it, but I'm not sure about our neighbors.  I decided to just turn off my alarm and get up whenever I was ready to greet the day.  Ugh - this was so hard for me.  I didn't want to make things worse (the sickness) and push myself too hard, but I also wanted to be in Disneyland.

So I slept.  And slept.  And arrived at Disneyland at 10:30am.   I went over before J.  He decided to check out the Ramada's breakfast and then shower.  I decided to shower and then head to Blue Ribbon Bakery for a chocolate chocolate chip muffin. 

Arriving at Disneyland:






I recently developed a desire to ride the Main Street vehicles several times per trip.  This desire was nonexistent in my teen years.  Anyway...I tried the Omnibus, but they were about to put it away.  Here comes the Trolley, so I tried that.  Same deal...about to be put away, but would be out again soon.

So I just sat in Town Square for a bit and texted my sister.  AKA "D."  AKA CB Jamboree.   "Good Morning!  Got a 3 1/2 hour late start.  This cold/cough is really knocking me down.  Just sitting in Town Square enjoying it all.  Lunch at C.C. at noon."

The line in the bakery was too long, so I missed out on my muffin.  I did grab a locker, though.  I've never seen it so crazy in the locker room before.  People people everywhere.






I decided it was a good time to take a few window display pictures.  I would guess I grabbed some FPs first.





















Can't forget the Sewing Machine Display! 
















I'll have to go back and look at my 2009 picture of this display.  It seemed a bit more plain this year, but I very well could be remembering wrong.
















I was ready for a rest and was surprised to find an empty seat on the Front Porch.  J was in the park by now, and I think he might have gone to see Great Moments with Mr. Lincoln.  He loves this, but I've never seen it myself.  I got a text from him:  "How come you keep disrespecting President Lincoln by not visiting?"   My reply:  "I wanna visit.  FPs were more pressing at the moment.  Star Tours return time to use FP is after 9pm.  Sitting on the front porch now."

We met up in Town Square.  I forgot to mention that when I got FPs for Space...the line to get FPs was so long!  I don't recall EVER standing in line to get an FP for any ride.  Not the case this trip.
















OK, you'd think I would have looked for a light that was clean and shiny...instead of soiled like this one.






I know at some point I did make it in to see the Lincoln show with J.  That Lincoln audioanimatronic is SO impressive!  I enjoyed the show as well.






I remember taking a bunch more pictures, and not doing any rides before our noon reservation at Carnation Cafe.





















Now that I think about it, I don't think I got FPs for just myself when I got there.  I'm sure I waited for J to come in so I could get them both at the same time.  Anyway...long lines to get FPs at Space and BTMR.  That area by BTMR was so clogged.


----------



## tksbaskets

deejdigsdis said:


> Day 2!  The plan was for me to go to the 7am Magic Morning.  Did that happen?  Hint:  This TR seems to have a lot of me saying "The plan was...BUT..."  This was no exception, unfortunately.



This is not a negative, this is a sign of a very flexible DISer!


----------



## Sherry E

Well, I am very glad to know that the colored bubble bulbs on the wreath were about to pop and not about to poop!  There would have been a whole different kind of scene going on in IASWH if they had been pooping.

It gave me a huge laugh, though.  I must have laughed for a good 5 minutes over the idea of pooping bubbles last night.  I knew how easily a typo like that could happen - I could easily end up with words like "poopcorn" or "soda poop" in my TR (or much worse, with other words) - but I couldn't help but laugh at the idea of bubble bulbs that were about to poop.  In fact, it still makes me giggle now.

Oh, too bad you already picked your TR title because I'm sure there's got to be a title hidden somewhere in the pooping bubble bulb theme!

Anyway, as for the window displays....I can't recall offhand what your 2009 photos looked like, but I was noticing little subtle changes between the 2010 version of certain displays and this year's versions.  

It's kind of interesting how the overall look and color schemes of particular windows stay the same each holiday season, or each Halloween - most of the items in the window displays stay the same (some are removed, but not too much extra is added in); they use the same faux cakes and cupcakes, the same faux candy house, the same Santa's Sweet Shop sign, etc.,etc.....BUT they arrange them slightly differently.  I suppose that the rearrangement may not be by design but, rather, the window dressers/decorators can't quite recall where they put which items last year or the year before, so they just kind of try to get them looking artful and striking.

I could tell certain things were in different spots in the window scenes even though the general look was the same.  But other little details - that no one else would notice unless they visited the windows every year - had changed.  

For example, the basket o' cookies in your photo above (my 2011 shot of that same basket was one of my Christmas countdown photos last week).....there was a basket o' cookies last year, but the cookies were different cookies (I looked at my photos from 2010 to double check) from this year's.  Now that makes me wonder if they are freshly baked and then preserved for extended display?  I was certain the cookies in the basket were merely "prop cookies" - not even real.  I originally thought they were glued to the basket!  But I would assume the decorators would trot out the same cookies again each year if they were fake (and glued to the basket), and they didn't.  The 2010 cookies are definitely different from the 2011 cookies.  Hmmm....something to ponder.

I am still convinced that a couple of random items that used to be part of the display in certain windows have been relocated to different windows.  I thought I noticed this strange phenomenon back during Halloween Time - certain items seemed like they had been in different windows in the past - but I convinced myself that I was losing my mind and losing my bearings on where the windows were situated.  

But when I was going through the window displays a couple of weeks ago, I said to myself a couple of different times, "Okay, I _know_ this was not the window where I first saw this [tree]..."  (Or cookie...or whatever the object in question was.)  I really think that the decorators are 'borrowing' certain items from certain displays and moving them to other displays, as needed.  It's not happening on a massive scale, thank goodness, but a couple of things have definitely been moved to new homes!  I am way too detail-oriented to be wrong about my observation on all counts!


----------



## kaoden39

Oh thank you for the window displays.  They are some of my favorite parts of Disneyland.  I can spend hours on Main Street looking at them.  I love the fact that there are always the basics in the window like the sewing machine.  They switch out what is with it but it is always there.  Beautiful!!


----------



## deejdigsdis

Sherry E said:


> Well, I am very glad to know that the colored bubble bulbs on the wreath were about to pop and not about to poop!  There would have been a whole different kind of scene going on in IASWH if they had been pooping.
> 
> It gave me a huge laugh, though.  I must have laughed for a good 5 minutes over the idea of pooping bubbles last night.  I knew how easily a typo like that could happen - I could easily end up with words like "poopcorn" or "soda poop" in my TR (or much worse, with other words) - but I couldn't help but laugh at the idea of bubble bulbs that were about to poop.  In fact, it still makes me giggle now.
> 
> Oh, too bad you already picked your TR title because I'm sure there's got to be a title hidden somewhere in the pooping bubble bulb theme!



I know this was a while ago...but I randomly laughed out loud about this plenty of times after you brought the typo to my attention. 



kaoden39 said:


> Oh thank you for the window displays.  They are some of my favorite parts of Disneyland.  I can spend hours on Main Street looking at them.  I love the fact that there are always the basics in the window like the sewing machine.  They switch out what is with it but it is always there.  Beautiful!!



I love the window displays too.  It's funny how the way you want to spend your time changes as you get older.  I kind of sound like an old lady wanting to ride the Main Street vehicles up and down the street and browse the window displays instead of hitting Space Mountain 8 times in a row!  

More window displays coming right up...


----------



## deejdigsdis

Time to get rolling on this thing again!

So things were busy Tuesday morning in Disneyland.  I spent the morning taking a bunch of pictures before our noon reservation at Carnation Cafe.  

Christmas Cheer picture overload ahead! 




















































































































Finally...lunch time!


----------



## kaoden39

I love how vibrant everything looks.  The shops in Frontierland look like they have been painted recently.


----------



## deejdigsdis

kaoden39 said:


> I love how vibrant everything looks.  The shops in Frontierland look like they have been painted recently.



I hadn't noticed that, but they do look like they have a fresh coat of paint.

By the way, I love the Mickey and Minnie with your name.  Very cute!

Off to work on another post...


----------



## kaoden39

deejdigsdis said:


> I hadn't noticed that, but they do look like they have a fresh coat of paint.
> 
> By the way, I love the Mickey and Minnie with your name.  Very cute!
> 
> Off to work on another post...




Oh thank you.  Andrea(DisneyStitch626) made it for me in honor of my trip next month.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Where was I???  Ah yes...lunch!  I really wanted to eat at Carnation Cafe one last time before the remodel.  I love the quaintness of this restaurant.  I hope it doesn't lose it's charm once the expansion is done.  I also hope they don't lose the Loaded Baked Potato Soup -- or Chef Oscar, for that matter.  

One last picture with the famous Chef Oscar Martinez.






We didn't get to visit too long.  They were busy.  I did ask him about his retirement plans, though, and he was still unsure.  He gave me the same info that he gave me in April:  "I still need to talk to them."  Meaning, DL would like for him to stay on after the Carnation Cafe remodel, but he wasn't sure if he would.  In April he talked as if he'd like to come back.  When we visited this time, he shared that his wife has 2 kinds of cancer.  He told me what she has, but his voice is so soft and I have a hard time understanding him at times.  I didn't want to ask, "What did you say?" and have him repeat what was going on with his wife cancer-wise.  He said he is thinking of coming back 3 days per week.  I hope things work out well for him and his wife.

{Off topic...but I mentioned here a while back that my dad was diagnosed with a rare, incurable cancer in Sept.  He had a follow-up scan a few months later and was told the cancer hadn't grown/spread noticeably.   We were so happy to hear this news.  In fact, he'll be getting a much needed hip replacement this month.  We thought for sure he wouldn't be approved of such a procedure given the cancer situation.  It was expected to spread more quickly.  Anyway, just thought I'd share. }

Back to lunch at Carnation Cafe!  I also hope these umbrellas get to stick around after the remodel.  They just fit in with the charm of Main Street so perfectly!  (I wish I would have gotten a better picture of that wreath in the background.  So big and so pretty!)






Lunch is served!






OK, I don't remember what this is that my husband ordered.  If Sherry pops in (rather than "poops" in... ... sorry, just couldn't resist!), I'm sure she could tell us what it is.   He liked it.






My usual.  I don't need a menu here.   I always get the half Turkey Sandwich with the Cup of Loaded Baked Potato Soup, and upgrade to a bowl, and wash it all down with a Pomegranate Lemonade. 






One last picture of Chef Oscar in action.  Just in case this really is it. 






Moving on... 

After lunch I would have gotten FPs.  Probably for Indy and BTMR.

I'll miss Blue Ribbon Bakery, but I really am excited about this as well.











Wait times.  Another example of how my mind is remembering crowds being much higher than they actually were.  I don't know if it was because I was sick and was a little "off" or what.  I mean, the crowds were definitely much higher this trip compared to other recent trips.  There is SO MUCH we didn't get to.  But I am shocked when I see these wait times because I would have said they were much worse.  If I had been asked.    And they definitely were worse at times.  OK, I'll stop "talking" now...











Up next...views from the Omnibus.


----------



## kaoden39

I am pleased to hear that about your dad.  How sad about Oscar's wife.  Did you see the Disney Parks blog about Oscar getting a special award from Disney.  He received the first 55 years employee trophy.


----------



## Sherry E

Which item did you need me to identify at Carnation Cafe?  Was it the Meat Loaf Stack?  It looks like that's what it was.  I wasn't happy with my Meat Loaf Stack the last couple of times I had it because it was lukewarm and they (Oscar?) were suddenly skimping on the onions.  I love onions, and the onions piled on top of the Meat Loaf Stack were what hooked me on that dish in the first place, back in 2007.  Somewhere along the line they decided that the onions should go.

The cancer that Oscar's wife has was mentioned in one of the recent 'Oscar's Disneyland anniversary' pieces which has been published in the last couple of weeks.  I can't recall if it was in the OC Register or another publication, but it was addressed.  It seems like it was either breast cancer or lung cancer but I could be wrong.

I also hope that Carnation Cafe doesn't lose its charm, but seeing that I ate at the old version of Carnation Cafe a lot (when it had indoor seating as well as the outdoor tables) and liked it better when it was like that, I would gladly give up a little bit of the current charm to have the extra seating options, expanded dining hours (more night shifts!) and the expanded menu that it used to have, with more choices.  Sure, I'd be sad to see the charm go, but as long as the outdoor portion of the seating stays put - which is exactly where it used to be in the old days - that charm should remain.

That's wonderful news about your dad - I will keep my fingers crossed for him and think good, healing, positive thoughts!


----------



## deejdigsdis

kaoden39 said:


> I am pleased to hear that about your dad.  How sad about Oscar's wife.  Did you see the Disney Parks blog about Oscar getting a special award from Disney.  He received the first 55 years employee trophy.



Thanks!

I missed that about Oscar.  Imagine all that he's seen in Disneyland over the years.  



Sherry E said:


> Which item did you need me to identify at Carnation Cafe?  Was it the Meat Loaf Stack?  It looks like that's what it was.  I wasn't happy with my Meat Loaf Stack the last couple of times I had it because it was lukewarm and they (Oscar?) were suddenly skimping on the onions.  I love onions, and the onions piled on top of the Meat Loaf Stack were what hooked me on that dish in the first place, back in 2007.  Somewhere along the line they decided that the onions should go.
> 
> The cancer that Oscar's wife has was mentioned in one of the recent 'Oscar's Disneyland anniversary' pieces which has been published in the last couple of weeks.  I can't recall if it was in the OC Register or another publication, but it was addressed.  It seems like it was either breast cancer or lung cancer but I could be wrong.
> 
> I also hope that Carnation Cafe doesn't lose its charm, but seeing that I ate at the old version of Carnation Cafe a lot (when it had indoor seating as well as the outdoor tables) and liked it better when it was like that, I would gladly give up a little bit of the current charm to have the extra seating options, expanded dining hours (more night shifts!) and the expanded menu that it used to have, with more choices.  Sure, I'd be sad to see the charm go, but as long as the outdoor portion of the seating stays put - which is exactly where it used to be in the old days - that charm should remain.
> 
> That's wonderful news about your dad - I will keep my fingers crossed for him and think good, healing, positive thoughts!



Yes, the Meatloaf Stack.  I love onions too, but looking at that picture of my husband's plate...looks like I can only see 2.  That would be disappointing if you were expecting a pile of onions, but he didn't know any different.

I missed reading about Oscar's anniversary.  He told us about 2 types of cancer.  I remember asking how old she was and I can't remember now.  Somewhere in her 70s.

It was such a relief to hear the news about my dad.  Thank you!

(It occurred to me that if someone was reading my last post about pooping in/popping in and hadn't read the origin of that little tidbit, I would sound really juvenile.   Or maybe like I might be a mother of 3 boys.    I can't tell you how many times they manage to work that word into a conversation...)


----------



## kaoden39

deejdigsdis said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I missed that about Oscar.  Imagine all that he's seen in Disneyland over the years.




Imagine the changes in clothing and hair styles over the years.


----------



## Sherry E

Here's the link to the OC Register article about Oscar from last week - with LOTS of good, interesting info and tidbits!

http://www.ocregister.com/articles/martinez-333334-disney-disneyland.html


----------



## deejdigsdis

After grabbing a couple of sets of FPs, we made our way to the Omnibus.  We boarded near the hub.  I just really wanted to ride it for some reason.  I guess it might be because I have good memories from our Nov. 2009 trip of us riding the Omnibus and filming all the higher up decorations on Main Street.  It was just fun to ride and watch with a Christmas soundtrack going in the background.

So...pictures from the top of the Omnibus:






For the next few pictures I held the camera over the railing of the top of the bus so I could get the Christmas greenery up close.
















A citrus fruit-bearing tree in Tomorrowland.


----------



## kaoden39

Sherry E said:


> Here's the link to the OC Register article about Oscar from last week - with LOTS of good, interesting info and tidbits!
> 
> http://www.ocregister.com/articles/martinez-333334-disney-disneyland.html





Oooh thank you!!


----------



## deejdigsdis

kaoden39 said:


> Imagine the changes in clothing and hair styles over the years.



Oh, I know!  I remember when I was little, my mom would wear "slacks" and heels to Disneyland.  Probably nylons as well. 



Sherry E said:


> Here's the link to the OC Register article about Oscar from last week - with LOTS of good, interesting info and tidbits!
> 
> http://www.ocregister.com/articles/martinez-333334-disney-disneyland.html



Thank you!  That was a fun read.  It made me smile.  I'm surprised they didn't mention the soup.  He has explained to me several times how to make it.  He gave me a signed copy of the soup recipe a couple of years ago.  I still need to frame it and somehow incorporate the pictures I had taken with him over the past couple of years.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Finishing up our Omnibus ride...






Same picture...different look.






Character sighting!











Back on the ground.






Getting a closer look (but still not all that close!) at a few characters.






Donald's in there somewhere. 
















Apparently I was a little off on my timing for visiting Mr. Lincoln.  According to the pictures, we went after our Omnibus ride, not before lunch at C.C.






I didn't realize the theater would be so huge.  And comfy.  As much as I enjoyed the show, I think I might have dozed off a tiny bit.

I really liked these pictures on the walls as you exit the theater.

I took this picture for DS12.  He went to Disneyland for the first time at age 9.  When he saw the Walt and Mickey statue at the hub he asked, "Oh is that Martin Luther King Jr. with Mickey Mouse?"   I reminded him about that today when I was loading this picture and he got embarrassed.






"I Love Lucy" is one of my all-time favorite shows, so I had to get a picture of Lucy as the Vitameatavegamin Girl.






This Mickey looks a little off.






I thought this was interesting.











I loved this 2011 Disneyland pressed penny and grabbed one on the way out.






Time to upload more pictures...


----------



## CB Jamboree

Hi Sister!  I am sorry I haven't been with you as you go, but I am all caught up and can't wait to read more!  I was actually reading your TR when you sent me that newspaper article about Oscar and Disneyland celebrating his 55 years with them.  Amazing!  I was hoping someone would mention the Christmas bulbs looking like they were about to "poop"  too funny! 
I agree that the bread bowls are a bit pricey, but well worth the splurge when at DL.  Did J finish off both bread bowls?  I'm sure with the $9.29 price and bread being involved he would hate to see either go to waste 
Your pics of the castle at nighttime are just beautiful!  I am sure anyone reading your TR considering going to DL during the holidays would have their answer just looking at those pics alone.
Can't wait to read more!
Miss you


----------



## Sherry E

CB Jamboree said:


> Hi Sister!  I am sorry I haven't been with you as you go, but I am all caught up and can't wait to read more!  I was actually reading your TR when you sent me that newspaper article about Oscar and Disneyland celebrating his 55 years with them.  Amazing!  I was hoping someone would mention the Christmas bulbs looking like they were about to "poop"  too funny!
> I agree that the bread bowls are a bit pricey, but well worth the splurge when at DL.  Did J finish off both bread bowls?  I'm sure with the $9.29 price and bread being involved he would hate to see either go to waste
> Your pics of the castle at nighttime are just beautiful!  I am sure anyone reading your TR considering going to DL during the holidays would have their answer just looking at those pics alone.
> Can't wait to read more!
> Miss you



Oh, I mentioned the "poop" thing back when your sister first posted that typo - last week or the week before, or whenever it was.  I was the first one to catch it and I addressed it immediately!  I may not always be able to get on and actually comment on things or post things in my own TR, but not very much slips past me!  And a funny typo like that surely does not escape my eagle eyes!  I couldn't let it go without commentary!



*deej*- I'm a big "I Love Lucy" fan too.  I must have seen each episode of that series at least 100 times in my life, since childhood, with my favorites being the ones in Hollywood, Europe, Florida and at the "new house" in the country.  Lucy was immensely talented.


----------



## kaoden39

Whenever I watch the sitcoms on tv today I think about how much we all owe to Lucille Ball.  Especially the one like Two Broke Girls.  Lucille Ball was a genius.


----------



## deejdigsdis

CB Jamboree said:


> Hi Sister!  I am sorry I haven't been with you as you go, but I am all caught up and can't wait to read more!  I was actually reading your TR when you sent me that newspaper article about Oscar and Disneyland celebrating his 55 years with them.  Amazing!  I was hoping someone would mention the Christmas bulbs looking like they were about to "poop"  too funny!
> I agree that the bread bowls are a bit pricey, but well worth the splurge when at DL.  Did J finish off both bread bowls?  I'm sure with the $9.29 price and bread being involved he would hate to see either go to waste
> Your pics of the castle at nighttime are just beautiful!  I am sure anyone reading your TR considering going to DL during the holidays would have their answer just looking at those pics alone.
> Can't wait to read more!
> Miss you



O' Der!  (Remember that?!?)  I knew you wouldn't be able to come around, what with the busy world of retail this time of year and all.  Glad to see you here now!  Thanks for the compliments on the pics.  You know, I honestly can't remember if J finished both bread bowls or not.  I know he finished his own.  Good grief.  I seem to have forgotten a lot of details from this trip.  That doesn't really seem like a detail, though.  It just seems like something I should remember!



Sherry E said:


> Oh, I mentioned the "poop" thing back when your sister first posted that typo - last week or the week before, or whenever it was.  I was the first one to catch it and I addressed it immediately!  I may not always be able to get on and actually comment on things or post things in my own TR, but not very much slips past me!  And a funny typo like that surely does not escape my eagle eyes!  I couldn't let it go without commentary!
> 
> 
> 
> *deej*- I'm a big "I Love Lucy" fan too.  I must have seen each episode of that series at least 100 times in my life, since childhood, with my favorites being the ones in Hollywood, Europe, Florida and at the "new house" in the country.  Lucy was immensely talented.



I really like those episodes where she is interacting with a "star" as a regular average person.  Like that whole scene with William Holden at the Brown Derby.  It's just funny since she was a huge star, and here she is playing the part of a tourist.  I love that one!  (Does that restaurant still exist?)



kaoden39 said:


> Whenever I watch the sitcoms on tv today I think about how much we all owe to Lucille Ball.  Especially the one like Two Broke Girls.  Lucille Ball was a genius.



Sometimes I feel like TV just went downhill after "I Love Lucy."   For me, it's just so much better than everything else that's been done since.  I love to watch old Dick Van Dyke shows as well.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Still making our way out of the theater and back to the street...

I got one of these retro Disneyland pressed pennies as well.  I can't remember which one, though.  Now that I think about it...I have no idea where my pressed pennies are from this trip!  I haven't seen them since we've been home.






Love this:











The style of this hat really took me back to the olden days.  (My olden days!)  J pointed it out to me in the hat shop by the theater.






So it's around 2:30pm by this time.  My next "must do" was the Flag Retreat Ceremony, which was around 4:30 or 4:45.  In the meantime I decided I wanted to ride the Matterhorn.  I knew the line would be long, so I decided to go get an ice cream cone from the Cone Shop to eat while in line.  This was my cone of choice that day...YUM!






OK.  I feel like the Disneyland ice cream tends to melt faster than your average ice cream for some reason.  It doesn't seem to matter what the weather is.  And look at that chocolate scoop!  If that wasn't destined to speed-melt and drip down my hand...

Of course I thought of Sherry when I was taking a picture of my ice cream cone, which included the Peppermint Stick flavor.  The first thing that I thought of when I went marching off toward the Matterhorn (no short distance away) was whether or not this cone would prove to be the infamous Peppermint Cone of Death's evil twin.   I made sure to grab extra napkins just in case.  I then proceeded to make my way over to the Tomorrowland side of the Matterhorn where I would be meeting J.  (Meeting J to get in line together, NOT meeting him somewhere in line. )  Well, it wasn't long before I had a chocolate stream running down my knuckles.  I picked up the pace, licking all the while.  This was not fun.  Walking really fast and lapping up my ice cream cone.  When I picture eating ice cream at Disneyland, it is always done in conjunction with relaxing, enjoying, and soaking up the Disneyland atmosphere.  (Does anyone else actually picture eating ice cream at Disneyland? )  That was what I intended to do with this double-decker cone.  Lazily enjoy it while standing in the Matterhorn line, enjoying the sounds of the waterfalls on the mountainside, catching glimpses of the Monorail as it sped by, listening to the occasional roar of the Yeti, reminiscing about the old Skyway, wishing they hadn't gotten rid of "Remain Seated Please...Permanecer Sentados Por Favor" (it was much more to the point than today's announcement at the end of the ride), and even breathing in the fumes of the Autopia cars.  (OK, I don't know if you can really smell the fumes from there...I just thought of it while I was typing this.  And for the record, I don't mind the fumes at all.  Nostalgia, nostalgia...)

ANYWAY...the ice cream was melting fast!  All of my napkins were soaked through by the time I passed the hub.  Licking, spinning, licking, spinning.  I was having a hard time keeping up.  I decided I needed more napkins so I dashed up the stairs and got some from Tomorrowland Terrace.  My hands were a mess.  At least one CM got a laugh out of it.  It was a friendly laugh, so I didn't mind.  I laughed, too.  I eventually made it over to J and we got in line.  The wait wasn't nearly what I was expecting for this time of day.  I finished my ice cream before we reached the "Remember what it was like to ride the Skyway through the Matterhorn..." part of our standing-in-line conversation.  I had this wad of sticky ice cream-soiled napkins that I was carrying around until we passed the next "Waste Please" -- and then I remembered that I always carry Wet Ones in my purse.    Now I remember!  Ah, well.  

I took these next 2 pictures in case this was as close as we were going to get to the Christmas parade.  See that tiny glimpse of the Gingerbread House through the trees? 











We're getting close!  We were excited to enjoy one last time to ride together.  Like, in the same seat.  We never do that anymore, because it's such a tight squeeze, but knowing that this was it...never again...I wanted to ride together.

Yay!  Row 1!






I'll let the pictures do the talking now...






Look at all those lucky black birds!




































I took this one as we were about to unload.  Don't my shoes look like they are on the wrong feet!?!






One more glimpse of the parade as we exited the ride.


----------



## Sherry E

Did you say you got the ice cream cone with the chocolate and peppermint at the Main Street Cone Shop?  Not at Gibson Girl?  The reason I ask is because I had no clue that DLR was selling the peppermint ice cream anywhere other than Gibson Girl - which I thought was silly, as it should be available at all the places that sell ice cream around the whole Resort.  

In fact, I nearly panicked when I went into Gibson Girl last month and did not see the usual sign indicating that they had the Dreyer's Peppermint Stick in stock!  Every year they have a sign up on the counter to let people know they can order Peppermint Stick.  When I didn't see the sign I thought, "How could this be?  Why don't they have the peppermint ice cream?!"  And then I finally went up and asked the CM's behind the counter if they had any peppermint ice cream in stock and they said they had it but didn't know why there was no sign this year.  Whew!  What a relief!  I can't have a DLR holiday trip without my Peppermint Cone of Death!

I have most definitely noticed how quickly the ice cream at DLR begins to melt - and that is whether it's in a cone or a cup, no matter what the temperature!  It happens all the time.  Literally, as soon as I step out of the shop...there it goes, melting away!  Instantly!  I am so glad someone else has noticed this strange phenomenon as well!

Anyway, yours would not have been a true Peppermint Cone of Death unless there was a calamity or near-calamity attached to it...like a wobbly trash can that nearly topples over, or a camera that nearly plummets to the ground.  Or maybe something new, like you accidentally dump the Cone of Death on someone's head, or you drop the cone and someone almost slips on it and almost falls to the ground.  Then you'd have a true Cone of Death on your hands...rather than just melting ice cream on your hands!!

But the chocolate scoop looks like it is trying to make a fast getaway, so I would have been worried about that one.

I love the on-ride Matterhorn photos!  That is something you don't see a lot of on the DIS.  I don't know if it looks like your shoes are on the wrong feet or if it looks like there are two separate legs wearing identical jeans and shoes, but it does look kind of different.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Sherry E said:


> Did you say you got the ice cream cone with the chocolate and peppermint at the Main Street Cone Shop?  Not at Gibson Girl?  The reason I ask is because I had no clue that DLR was selling the peppermint ice cream anywhere other than Gibson Girl - which I thought was silly, as it should be available at all the places that sell ice cream around the whole Resort.
> 
> In fact, I nearly panicked when I went into Gibson Girl last month and did not see the usual sign indicating that they had the Dreyer's Peppermint Stick in stock!  Every year they have a sign up on the counter to let people know they can order Peppermint Stick.  When I didn't see the sign I thought, "How could this be?  Why don't they have the peppermint ice cream?!"  And then I finally went up and asked the CM's behind the counter if they had any peppermint ice cream in stock and they said they had it but didn't know why there was no sign this year.  Whew!  What a relief!  I can't have a DLR holiday trip without my Peppermint Cone of Death!
> 
> I have most definitely noticed how quickly the ice cream at DLR begins to melt - and that is whether it's in a cone or a cup, no matter what the temperature!  It happens all the time.  Literally, as soon as I step out of the shop...there it goes, melting away!  Instantly!  I am so glad someone else has noticed this strange phenomenon as well!
> 
> Anyway, yours would not have been a true Peppermint Cone of Death unless there was a calamity or near-calamity attached to it...like a wobbly trash can that nearly topples over, or a camera that nearly plummets to the ground.  Or maybe something new, like you accidentally dump the Cone of Death on someone's head, or you drop the cone and someone almost slips on it and almost falls to the ground.  Then you'd have a true Cone of Death on your hands...rather than just melting ice cream on your hands!!
> 
> But the chocolate scoop looks like it is trying to make a fast getaway, so I would have been worried about that one.
> 
> I love the on-ride Matterhorn photos!  That is something you don't see a lot of on the DIS.  I don't know if it looks like your shoes are on the wrong feet or if it looks like there are two separate legs wearing identical jeans and shoes, but it does look kind of different.



Yes, I got the ice cream at the Main Street Cone Shop.  I much prefer the line (or lack of line) over there.  I was wondering if they'd have the Peppermint Stick, or if it was just sold at Gibson Girl, but I noticed a sign up by the window.

Thanks.  I was surprised how clear (relatively) some of those Matterhorn shots came out.  I take more pictures on rides if I have the front seat.  Love the front seat!  (Usually.)


----------



## deejdigsdis

So after a fun, squished ride on the Matterhorn, the next picture I have on my camera is this:






I would have taken that picture for the sake of comparing the set-time to other pictures I have of the clock.  I have pics with the clock set at 2 different times.

An hour had passed in between the Matterhorn exit picture and the walking-through-the-castle clock picture.  So I'm not sure what we did in the meantime.  I would guess we probably rode IASWH before heading back through Fantasyland.

Next I have these NOS pictures.  I am thinking I took these while grabbing some FPs and killing a little time before finding spots for the Flag Retreat Ceremony.











I can't believe I never noticed this creepy little guy before!  I didn't notice him until I edited that last picture.  "Is that a leg dangling?" I thought to myself.   He freaks me out.











These next 2 pictures were taken outside of the bathrooms between Adventureland and Frontierland.  These rocks looked different from trips earlier this year.  I don't remember them being green before. 











I had sent J ahead to Town Square to hopefully get a bench for the ceremony.  When I got over there he was sitting on a bench with another couple.  There was plenty of room for me to sit as well.  J asked the lady if she minded if I sat on the bench.  He was thinking "sat on the bench as well" -- because there might have been some slight scooting necessary on her part.  She happily said, "Sure!" and stood up so I could sit down in her spot!  J clarified what he meant, and she laughed and sat back down.  There was plenty of room.  It wasn't like we were all touching shoulders.  But this lady was representative of the guests I remember this trip.  Going during a higher crowd time, I expected to see more impatient and grumpy guests.  This was not the truth at all.  People seemed to generally be happy and friendly and helpful in spite of crowds and long waits.  Another time I had been standing in line to get BTMR FPs.  A lady came out after getting hers, and excitedly let me in on the "insider info" about how the BTMR FPs were disconnected from the rest of the FP system.  She was just so happy to pause what she was doing and fill me in -- to make my trip nicer, really.  Even though I already knew, I was happy that she shared the info with me.  It sure made the trip a lot nicer to have that tidbit, by the way!

On with the Flag Retreat Ceremony...











We had some time before the ceremony actually started.  I was sitting there, noticing all the reds in the decor, and decided to break out that feature on my camera that will allow you to focus on just one color.  So the effect in the following pictures is from using that feature...not from editing after the fact.









































That feature is fun to use once in a while.  When I remember it's there. 

Just a few more regular pics before the ceremony began.


----------



## kaoden39

We have never made it for the flag ceremony.  This trip we will do that.  I don't know why we have never made it to watch.  I always intend to.


I make a point of remembering the people like that on my trips.  I like to believe there are more good people than bad ones in the world or in this case the land.


----------



## Sherry E

I _think_ there have been a couple of different variations of "the creepy little guy" in the NOS square wreath over the last several years (New Orleans Square is one area where the decorations are constantly changing for the holidays) - or maybe it's the same creepy guy who has always been there - but there's always a creepy guy in the wreath.  

In fact, there are a few different kinds of creepy guys sort of hidden away on balconies or under shop signs, or hanging in trees in NOS...the types of creepy jester/doll-looking things that you wouldn't want to see sitting on a shelf in your room, in the dark, late at night, for fear that they might start blinking their creepy eyes and talking to you.

Mixed in with all the beauty of NOS during the holidays is quite a bit of the 'creep factor.'

Then again, the whole idea of putting a 'baby' in a King Cake for Mardi Gras time is creepy in and of itself, so there you have it!  New Orleans is a creepy place.  Lol.




kaoden39 said:


> We have never made it for the flag ceremony.  This trip we will do that.  I don't know why we have never made it to watch.  I always intend to.
> 
> 
> I make a point of remembering the people like that on my trips.  I like to believe there are more good people than bad ones in the world or in this case the land.



Ditto, Michele.  I've never made it to the Flag Ceremony either, though I have intended to and have even been sitting around Town Square, thinking, "Hmmm...the Flag Ceremony should be starting soon..."

Yep - there are always people who stand out on trips that we end up in conversations with.  Helpful people, whether they are CM's or just 'regular ol' folks.'  It's fun talking to different people who you would probably never meet or talk to any other place, and it's sweet when you meet someone who is excited to share information!


----------



## mvf-m11c

I missed a lot the last few posts that you have up Deej. I'm still here reading your adventures in November. Great pictures from the Omnibus. Boy it really looked so busy that Tuesday. Good thing thing I left on Monday instead of staying during Thanksgiving week. I always like your one touch color pictures and I tried it on my new DSLR camera during my WDW trip. I did do the one touch color during my trip because of you. You should check my WDW TR.

Got a glimpse of "A Christmas Fantasy" parade while you were in the queue for Matterhorn. Good pics pics from riding the Matterhorn.

Glad that you got do do the Flag Retreat at MS Town Square. I never do the Flag Retreat a lot since I am at the hotel resting. But I got to do the Flag Retreat on Saturday during my trip when I was right on the streets of MS Town Square for the 5:30pm "A Christmas Fantasy" parade. 

Great update on your TR Deej.


----------



## kaoden39

Sherry E said:


> Ditto, Michele.  I've never made it to the Flag Ceremony either, though I have intended to and have even been sitting around Town Square, thinking, "Hmmm...the Flag Ceremony should be starting soon..."
> 
> Yep - there are always people who stand out on trips that we end up in conversations with.  Helpful people, whether they are CM's or just 'regular ol' folks.'  It's fun talking to different people who you would probably never meet or talk to any other place, and it's sweet when you meet someone who is excited to share information!





I know that watching it will touch Scotty.  It will touch me too but I think in a different way.  How do you find out when it is?


----------



## deejdigsdis

kaoden39 said:


> We have never made it for the flag ceremony.  This trip we will do that.  I don't know why we have never made it to watch.  I always intend to.
> 
> 
> I make a point of remembering the people like that on my trips.  I like to believe there are more good people than bad ones in the world or in this case the land.



I've seen the Dapper Dans perform at the ceremony, as well as the Disneyland Band.  As much as I love hearing the Dapper Dans sing, I think I prefer the Disneyland Band version because they play a medley of all the different anthems from the different military branches and invite past/present military service men/women to stand when their anthem is played.  It's really neat.



Sherry E said:


> I _think_ there have been a couple of different variations of "the creepy little guy" in the NOS square wreath over the last several years (New Orleans Square is one area where the decorations are constantly changing for the holidays) - or maybe it's the same creepy guy who has always been there - but there's always a creepy guy in the wreath.
> 
> In fact, there are a few different kinds of creepy guys sort of hidden away on balconies or under shop signs, or hanging in trees in NOS...the types of creepy jester/doll-looking things that you wouldn't want to see sitting on a shelf in your room, in the dark, late at night, for fear that they might start blinking their creepy eyes and talking to you.
> 
> Mixed in with all the beauty of NOS during the holidays is quite a bit of the 'creep factor.'
> 
> Then again, the whole idea of putting a 'baby' in a King Cake for Mardi Gras time is creepy in and of itself, so there you have it!  New Orleans is a creepy place.  Lol.



That made me laugh...thinking of jester/doll-looking things perched on shelves around your room.  Creepy!  My brother-in-law has an old Howdy Doody ventriliquist puppet thing.  It creeps my out when I see it sitting in one spot...then later see it sitting somewhere else.  Smiling eerily all the while.  

So here's a picture I took in Oct. 2010 of that same wreath in NOS.  There are the legs...just dangling away.  How on earth did I miss that?  I usually notice creepy things like that.








mvf-m11c said:


> I missed a lot the last few posts that you have up Deej. I'm still here reading your adventures in November. Great pictures from the Omnibus. Boy it really looked so busy that Tuesday. Good thing thing I left on Monday instead of staying during Thanksgiving week. I always like your one touch color pictures and I tried it on my new DSLR camera during my WDW trip. I did do the one touch color during my trip because of you. You should check my WDW TR.
> 
> Got a glimpse of "A Christmas Fantasy" parade while you were in the queue for Matterhorn. Good pics pics from riding the Matterhorn.
> 
> Glad that you got do do the Flag Retreat at MS Town Square. I never do the Flag Retreat a lot since I am at the hotel resting. But I got to do the Flag Retreat on Saturday during my trip when I was right on the streets of MS Town Square for the 5:30pm "A Christmas Fantasy" parade.
> 
> Great update on your TR Deej.




Thanks Bret!  It's good to see you pop back in.  I definitely will make it over to your report.  I'm looking forward to seeing your pictures.  I remember seeing a picture you posted to your DL TR when you were at WDW that had the one-color thing going on.  It's a fun way to see the same thing a bit differently.

Glad you got a chance to see the Flag Retreat. 




kaoden39 said:


> I know that watching it will touch Scotty.  It will touch me too but I think in a different way.  How do you find out when it is?



Michele, I just checked that little times guide that you can pick up at the turnstiles as you go in.  On the Disneyland side it says "Flag Retreat" at 4:30pm Daily.  So you can look for it on there when you go.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Let the Flag Retreat Ceremony begin!






I was happy to see it was the Disneyland Band today, rather than the Dapper Dans.











I really love how they recognize our past/present military service members and invite them to stand while their anthem is being played.






It was neat to see this Mother/Daughter duo.






I enjoy watching the expressions on their faces, and wonder what they are thinking about.
















The Flag Retreat is over now.  We just sat there and observed the interactions of the men and women who had stood up during the ceremony.  I've never seen any of the people linger and visit with one another before.  











And remember that nice lady who stood up so I could take her seat?  When she got up to leave, she handed us a pair of Space Mountain FPs! 






I didn't want to get up from our bench.  It was a magical time, sitting there as the Main Street lights came on as dusk settled in.  

It was especially fun to join in the countdown for the lighting of the Town Square Christmas Tree.











At this point we just continued to do what we came there to do.  Sit and soak it all in.  The only thing I wish I could change about sitting there...I wish I would have gone to get some hot chocolate.  Parade crowds were gathering and I didn't want to battle them, but now I wish I had.

We ended up sitting there through the parade.  A few shots of the parade from our Town Square bench:





















You can barely see Jiminy Cricket up there.





















And a couple of post-parade crowd pics.


----------



## kaoden39

Thank you.  That's what I thought.  I shall keep that in mind.  I love the fact that they visited with each other.  I hope that Scotty will participate.


----------



## Sherry E

Not only am I surprised that you didn't see the creepy little guy in your own photos, but you've seen Bret's New Orleans Square photos and my NOS photos and however many other people's photos, and I am pretty sure we all have taken 'creepy wreath guy' photos and posted them in our TR's at one point or another!  You just missed the creepy guy in everyone's pictures!  He must have freaked you out so much that you just blocked him from your vision and memory!


----------



## Sherry E

I have pictures from 2010, but this was the Creepy Wreath Guy situation in 2008 (excuse the grainy quality - this was taken on my old, deceased 35mm camera - RIP), which was also back when they had the light canopies up in New Orleans Square:


----------



## CB Jamboree

Hi Sis, it looks like Sherry and Michele are our kind of girls liking I Love Lucy and Dick Van Dyke!  I remember back when we were in high school we would watch those shows on Nick at Nite.  I'm sure that other girls our age were watching Melrose Place and Beverly Hills 90210  If we only had FOX back then!
I am so glad you introduced me to the flag retreat ceremony.  I just love it. It is so touching, I have yet to get through it with a dry eye.  Thank goodness for sunglasses!
The tree in TS is so huge!! Do you have any idea how tall it is?


----------



## CB Jamboree

Hi Sis, it looks like Sherry and Michele are our kind of girls liking I Love Lucy and Dick Van Dyke!  I remember back when we were in high school we would watch those shows on Nick at Nite.  I'm sure that other girls our age were watching Melrose Place and Beverly Hills 90210  If we only had FOX back then!
I am so glad you introduced me to the flag retreat ceremony.  I just love it. It is so touching, I have yet to get through it with a dry eye.  Thank goodness for sunglasses!
The tree in TS is so huge!! Do you have any idea how tall it is?


----------



## tksbaskets

Hi Deej,
Just back from DL and adjusting to the time zone change.  Love your updates.  My DH wanted me to tell "the DIS friend" that we loved the dinner at Big Thunder Ranch!  

TK


----------



## DharmaLou

thank you so much for your posts! We will be at DL and DCA for 3 days between 11/16-11/21 and your photos have really gotten me excited! I have been to DL and to WDW when they've been decorated for the holidays, but this time I will have my daughter with me for the first time. I can't wait!


----------



## deejdigsdis

kaoden39 said:


> Thank you.  That's what I thought.  I shall keep that in mind.  I love the fact that they visited with each other.  I hope that Scotty will participate.



In which branch did/does your husband serve?  I forgot to mention that it was especially emotional this time.  I always get a little misty-eyed, but this time even more so...just thinking of my dad who served in the army during the Korean War...and thinking of his health issues.



Sherry E said:


> Not only am I surprised that you didn't see the creepy little guy in your own photos, but you've seen Bret's New Orleans Square photos and my NOS photos and however many other people's photos, and I am pretty sure we all have taken 'creepy wreath guy' photos and posted them in our TR's at one point or another!  You just missed the creepy guy in everyone's pictures!  He must have freaked you out so much that you just blocked him from your vision and memory!



I know!  I've seen so many NOS pictures.  I honestly don't know how any of the Creepy Wreath Guys escaped my eye!  



CB Jamboree said:


> Hi Sis, it looks like Sherry and Michele are our kind of girls liking I Love Lucy and Dick Van Dyke!  I remember back when we were in high school we would watch those shows on Nick at Nite.  I'm sure that other girls our age were watching Melrose Place and Beverly Hills 90210  If we only had FOX back then!
> I am so glad you introduced me to the flag retreat ceremony.  I just love it. It is so touching, I have yet to get through it with a dry eye.  Thank goodness for sunglasses!
> The tree in TS is so huge!! Do you have any idea how tall it is?



LOL about the other girls watching Melrose Place and 90210!   Remember (nearly 18 years ago!) when we used to watch I Love Lucy every night at 9:00 and you would get upset with J for calling me right as we were sitting down to watch?   If only we could have paused TV back then...

I recently read how tall the tree was and I just can't remember at the moment.  I have a picture of the tree as the wallpaper on my phone.  I just can't bring myself to change it out even though Christmas is over.



tksbaskets said:


> Hi Deej,
> Just back from DL and adjusting to the time zone change.  Love your updates.  My DH wanted me to tell "the DIS friend" that we loved the dinner at Big Thunder Ranch!
> 
> TK




TK, I can't believe your trip is long over and I'm still plugging away at this nearly-2-months-old TR!  I'm so glad you enjoyed the BBQ.  I was sure your family would like it.  Thinking about that meal always makes me hungry.  When are you starting your TR? 



DharmaLou said:


> thank you so much for your posts! We will be at DL and DCA for 3 days between 11/16-11/21 and your photos have really gotten me excited! I have been to DL and to WDW when they've been decorated for the holidays, but this time I will have my daughter with me for the first time. I can't wait!



Hi!  Thanks for commenting!  When we took our kids for the first time 2 years ago our dates were 11/16 - 11/20.  It was a dream as far as low crowds go.  It was my first time back after 13 years.  I had only gone during the summer growing up and was used to high crowds and pre-Fast Pass days.  To finally return again in November 2009 was so wonderful.  We couldn't have been happier with the short lines.  (That trip is in the first few pages of this 6 Trip TR.)  I hope you have a magical time with your daughter. 

Well everyone...I had a dream last night.  My sister CB Jamboree and I decided to meet in DL and stay for the full 24 hours during Leap Day.  My husband wanted to come along, but made me promise that it was OK for him to spend 24 hours alone at the hotel while we were in DL.  I said, "It's a deal."   We had gotten a good rate at HOJO.  When we checked in we realized why it was such a good rate.  They made us share a room with another family.   I left my husband to enjoy the room with strangers and made my way to DL to meet up with my sister.  I couldn't find her and ended up wandering around the park looking for her, wasting all our time.  24 hours of wandering and searching for her and nothing else!  Then I woke up.  Dreams are strange.   Anyway, it put me in the mood to settle down and update.  I'm gonna go upload some more pics and come right back.


----------



## deejdigsdis

First things first... a shout-out to my sister...Broken Wings is playing right now. 

OK, where was I... 

We had just finished up with kind of watching the parade.  "Kind of" because we just stayed parked on our Town Square bench after the Flag Retreat and enjoyed what little view of the parade we could get from there.

We waited for the crowds to clear a bit.  We had some time (maybe 30 minutes?) to do a little Christmas shopping for the boys before the 6:30 snowfall.  We secured a few Phineas and Ferb-related purchases, and a couple of other things.  I took the stuff back to our locker and then we found a place on Main Street to watch the snow. 

No post-worthy pictures of that, unfortunately.

Dinner time.  I really had a hankering for some French Onion soup from Cafe Orleans while we were sitting on our bench between the flag ceremony and the parade.  We decided to call Disney Dining and try to get a reservation for later that night.  (I know...crazy.  It couldn't hurt to try, though.  I've made several reservations an hour or so before wanting to eat.)  Just as we suspected, we weren't able to make a reservation.  The guy on the phone said they were only accepting guests that had reservations for that night.  No walk-ups.  So that was a while ago.  When we were ready to eat, I was still craving the French Onion soup so we decided to just walk over and see if we heard anything different.

We would have really rather eaten here:






But Blue Bayou was closed right along with Pirates of the Caribbean.  

So off to Cafe Orleans.  Once again we were told they weren't accepting anyone without a reservation.  We stood there for a while and listened to them call reservation after reservation and no one was showing up.  So odd.

So...off to find dinner elsewhere.

Hmmm.  According to my pictures, apparently I stopped to take a picture of a scary mask...






...and ride Haunted Mansion...






...before finding dinner.

I really wanted some nice warm comfort food.  For J, "nice warm comfort food" = this:






So he got his Turkey Leg (one of his Top 5 Reasons To Go To Disneyland) and I ended up getting a Chimichanga from one of the carts.  No pictures, but that will be my first and last Chimichanga from one of those carts.  It wasn't good at all.  Right now I can't remember specifically what it was that I didn't like about it.  Maybe it tasted like those tasteless "part too cold/part too hot" frozen burritos that J used to eat back in our college days.  Anyway, all the taco sauce I slathered on just couldn't salvage the thing.  We also split some corn on the cob.  It was pretty good.  The best thing about our dinner, though, was the view.  Enjoyed while drinking hot chocolate. 
















We sat in a "new-to-us" spot.  There were 4-ish tables up some stairs behind the food cart overlooking the water with NOS in the distance.  It was a nice dinner spot.  I enjoyed everything but the food.


----------



## kaoden39

I can imagine the flag ceremony was poignant to you.  My dad served in the navy in Korea.  Scotty was in the Army.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Another great update to your TR. You got to watch the Flag Retreat along with "A Christmas Fantasy" parade is always a fun thing to do at night. Sometimes during those nights that you can walk up to the sit down restaurants. At least you had a great spot to see the ROA.


----------



## deejdigsdis

kaoden39 said:


> I can imagine the flag ceremony was poignant to you.  My dad served in the navy in Korea.  Scotty was in the Army.



That's neat.  Hopefully you'll be able to fit the Flag Retreat into your schedule.



mvf-m11c said:


> Another great update to your TR. You got to watch the Flag Retreat along with "A Christmas Fantasy" parade is always a fun thing to do at night. Sometimes during those nights that you can walk up to the sit down restaurants. At least you had a great spot to see the ROA.



Thanks Bret.  I'm disappointed we didn't get to eat at CO.  A chimichanga just wasn't a great replacement for the French Onion Soup I was in the mood for.


----------



## kaoden39

deejdigsdis said:


> That's neat.  Hopefully you'll be able to fit the Flag Retreat into your schedule.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Bret.  I'm disappointed we didn't get to eat at CO.  A chimichanga just wasn't a great replacement for the French Onion Soup I was in the mood for.




Me too.


----------



## deejdigsdis

After dinner I remember we did a little shopping in the Mercantile before catching the rest of the fireworks and another snowfall.  I bought some cute little red, white and green Mickey Mouse head-shaped sprinkles.  (I used them on Christmas cookies and chocolate truffles over the holidays.  If I remember I'll post a pic.)

Glimpses of the fireworks and snow from Main Street.









































And a picture of lights strung over Main Street that my boys would refer to as "freaky":






My notes are a little fuzzy after this point.  They say we rode the Matterhorn, Small World x 2, Indy, Haunted Mansion, Space Mountain x 2 (thanks to the Fast Passes from the girl at the Flag Retreat!), BTMR x 2, and an attempt at Peter Pan that failed due to a break down.  So I guess this was my first trip ever to not ride Peter Pan. 

So that's what we did.  Here are some pictures to go along with that:


























Changing modes on the camera to just pick up the color red:
















You know how when you go on a ride there are certain things in the ride that you always look for or pay special attention to?  Well, for my sister and I...when it comes to riding IASW...one of those "things" is this guy:






Sure, it's a horrible picture, but it conjures up memories of being on the lookout for him (and possibly imitating him discreetly with our arms and teeth as we sail by ...but now that I think about it...I guess it would be hard to be discreet when you're moving like him).  So that one was for you, D. 






I love snowflakes.






Since I didn't get a good shot of The Small World Guy, I was so happy to see this wreath as we were leaving the area.






Apparently we aren't the only ones that think of this guy when we think of IASW!


----------



## deejdigsdis

Finishing up Day 2!

I was thinking about that list of rides I mentioned in the last post.  I don't think we rode all those rides after the fireworks.  There were too many people to do all that.  I think it was a list of how we spent the P.M. part of the day.

So it's midnight now.  Closing time.  Time for me to go grab a treat and head to the Front Porch. 

My treat of choice was a piece of Mint Chocolate Fudge.  It wasn't horrible, but I do remember being disappointed.  I love the mint/chocolate combo, but I don't like it when it tastes on the medicine-y side.











We finally dragged ourselves off the porch and headed back to the hotel.  A few pics on our way out:
















Goodbye Nighttime Disneyland!  See you in the Fall.

Up next...our last few hours in the park on Wednesday morning.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Here we are.  Our last morning.  Making my way across the street.






Of course I had big plans to be there early.  Didn't happen.  I arrived around 8:15am.  First order of business:  take a picture of the new DCA entrance.  The closest I got to DCA this trip. 






With such a short trip planned, and with being sick, I kind of figured we wouldn't make it over to DCA this time.  J let me out of my promise to ride TOT with him.  (He loves it, I don't.)  We were content to just stay put in Disneyland.

My next order of business was to get a new AP.   It was the financially responsible thing to do () with a big extended family trip planned for Fall 2012.  My first experience with getting an AP back in 2010 was quick and happy.  This time... it was different.  It was the CM's first time to process one, I think.  I was fine with the longer wait.  She was really friendly and smiley.  Her supervisor, however, wasn't.  She acted so annoyed that the new-ish CM had to keep calling her over to ask questions.  I felt bad for her.  The supervisor decided to move things along and finish up the process herself.  They handed me the AP and I pointed out that the expiration date was wrong.  It was supposed to be Nov. 21st, as that was the first day of use for my park hopper.  The supervisor had put in the date of Nov. 23rd, the date of my upgrade.  She had such a strange reaction.  She just seemed so put out and annoyed that she needed to re-do it.  I was careful not to point out the mistake in an annoying way, as it was clear that she just seemed annoyed during the whole process in general.  I wanted to be honest, so I brought it to her attention.  She changed the date and handed me the new AP with not so much as a smile or anything.

Off I went, through the gates of Disneyland for the last time this trip.
















So much to see and only 3-ish hours.  J would be meeting me a little later.  First I went to get a BTMR FP.  I took lots of pictures around that area.  I felt like I had that area of the park all to myself.  




































Can you tell I LOVE poinsettias?


----------



## tksbaskets

Deej - so much to comment on.  I am still smiling thinking of you and J twirling and showing your teeth ala IASWH~ 

Your pics of Frontierland are STUNNING!  I would have been disappointed had you not posted a few great lamppost pics.  I can hardly see a lamp post at Disney and not think of you!

The AP was the cost-conscious decision to be sure   Did you get to go over to the photopass dude/dudette and get your pic taken in front of the RR station?  I was most jealous when I saw many do that on our trip.

_(TR to start this week.  You're setting the bar just right with the pace of yours )_


----------



## deejdigsdis

tksbaskets said:


> Deej - so much to comment on.  I am still smiling thinking of you and J twirling and showing your teeth ala IASWH~
> 
> Your pics of Frontierland are STUNNING!  I would have been disappointed had you not posted a few great lamppost pics.  I can hardly see a lamp post at Disney and not think of you!
> 
> The AP was the cost-conscious decision to be sure   Did you get to go over to the photopass dude/dudette and get your pic taken in front of the RR station?  I was most jealous when I saw many do that on our trip.
> 
> _(TR to start this week.  You're setting the bar just right with the pace of yours )_



I didn't need to get my picture taken for my AP.  I thought I would have to, but they said they would use the picture I had taken back in April 2010.  

Ha!  Yes...that is the reason I am taking 2 months to do this TR.  Far be it from me to set the bar too high by getting it done in 2 weeks. 

Can't wait for your report!


----------



## deejdigsdis

After meandering around Frontierland, I think I headed to Indy to pick up a FP.  Indy was down, so no FP distribution was happening.  I moved along toward HMH to get a FP there instead.  Along my way I snapped this picture:






I was SO hoping Pirates would open a day early.  Sigh.  It didn't happen.  It was so strange not riding it this trip.

Continuing along to grab my HMH FP.  They were just closing the gates to the Mansion when I walked up, so again...no FP available.  

Hmmm.  I decided I would try for Splash.  I did get a FP, but after I thought about it, I wasn't sure I wanted to ride and risk getting soaked when I only had a few hours.  Been there, done that when it comes to getting soaked on Splash right before heading to the airport.  I would have been OK with it had the temps been warmer, but...we'll see.

A few pics from Splash Mountain vicinity:
















Grrr...I'm so sad that I didn't get to eat at Hungry Bear this time.  I love the Fried Green Tomato Sandwich and Zesty Slaw.











As I headed back toward Main Street I noticed that Haunted Mansion had just re-opened.  I jumped in line and walked right in.
















After one last tour through the Mansion I headed over to ride BTMR and grab another FP for that ride.











Apparently I was assigned to Row 5. 






This picture makes me happy.  It makes me feel like I will be boarding the runaway mine train any second!






A little view of the Mark Twain as I exited:






According to the pictures, I hopped right back in line and rode again.  This time in row 7.






Yip Yip Yippee!!!!!!!!!!!  (That's what we always yell while riding this!)






A Hidden Mickey off to the left:






And a picture of one of those "things" I always look for on this ride...






I like how you can see part of the Big Thunder Ranch sign in the background. 

I was finally able to pick up that long awaited Indy FP after my 2nd ride on BTMR.  But would I have time to use it???


----------



## CB Jamboree

LOL!! about the IASWH guy!! I love it! I gave mom a personal reenactment of him (moving arms and exposed teeth)!  She and I are just catching up on your latest TR while sitting in the hospital room with dad.  He should be getting discharged today but is feeling a bit sick to his stomach right now.  
Where exactly did you purchase the chimichanga?  I don't ever remember seeing them being sold, let alone at a cart.  I'm sorry you were so disappointed in it.  Mom was looking at J's turkey leg and said, "Gross!  That looks like a caveman's club!"  
I was surprised to see that you missed your fried green tomato sandwich at Hungry Bear.  There is always next time.
This has been getting us excited for our family trip this October 
Mom really liked all of the pretty pics taken in Frontierland.  Can't wait to read the rest.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Very nice updates on your TR Deej. 

You got to do a lot of rides that night and it was neat that you got to ride SM twice thanks to that lady when you were at the Flag Retreat. I always enjoy your one touch color pictures and I really like the red color pictures of IASWH that night.


----------



## deejdigsdis

CB Jamboree said:


> LOL!! about the IASWH guy!! I love it! I gave mom a personal reenactment of him (moving arms and exposed teeth)!  She and I are just catching up on your latest TR while sitting in the hospital room with dad.  He should be getting discharged today but is feeling a bit sick to his stomach right now.
> Where exactly did you purchase the chimichanga?  I don't ever remember seeing them being sold, let alone at a cart.  I'm sorry you were so disappointed in it.  Mom was looking at J's turkey leg and said, "Gross!  That looks like a caveman's club!"
> I was surprised to see that you missed your fried green tomato sandwich at Hungry Bear.  There is always next time.
> This has been getting us excited for our family trip this October
> Mom really liked all of the pretty pics taken in Frontierland.  Can't wait to read the rest.



I got the chimichanga right by the Mark Twain dock.  It was huge.  Too bad it didn't taste good.  

I'm not sure how I missed my Hungry Bear lunch.  We already had our 2 lunches planned at the BBQ and C.C., but you'd think I'd make it over there before dusk...to try my luck at getting stabbed in the mouth with a broken toothpick, if nothing else. 



mvf-m11c said:


> Very nice updates on your TR Deej.
> 
> You got to do a lot of rides that night and it was neat that you got to ride SM twice thanks to that lady when you were at the Flag Retreat. I always enjoy your one touch color pictures and I really like the red color pictures of IASWH that night.



Thanks Bret.  Those pictures are fun to do.  Especially at Christmas time when there is so much red!  I like the look of the red best.  I've tried other colors and red just pops more, I guess.


----------



## deejdigsdis

I think today, January 23rd, would be a good day to finish this.  I am at the 2 month post-trip mark today, so here we go...

OK, so I just finished up a couple of solo rides on BTMR.  I decided to catch the Omnibus near the Hub and ride up Main Street to the train station.  Some sights along the way:









































My fondness for riding the Omnibus has grown over the past few visits, but it is especially fun to ride when the Christmas music is playing as you soak in all the Christmas decorations.

Looks like I arrived at Main Street station a little after 9:30.






My next stop was Blue Ribbon Bakery for my fave:  Chocolate Chocolate Chip Muffin and Hot Chocolate to be enjoyed on the Front Porch.






I thought the little gingerbread men decorations were so cute!  (And not creepy like the marching gingerbread men with the flat backs that are in the parade...although I think it is so clever to give them flat backs.  I just wouldn't want one of those chasing me in a dark alley!)






There's my bakery item of choice...down on the bottom.  Yum!  So moist and chocolatey.






And my ever-so-cute holiday mug...











Sad story.  I drank my hot chocolate and then carried my mug around that last 2-ish hours.  It seems like I had a bag to put it in, maybe?  Anyway, my plan was to rinse it out when I had the chance.  I am not sure what happened other than forgetting to do so.  It got shoved in our carry on luggage while we were waiting for our shuttle to pick us up and take us to the airport.  I remember thinking I would just rinse it out when we got back to my husband's parents' house later that day.  Well, I completely forgot as we were in the throes of Thanksgiving and family time.  Then when we got home, the busy-ness of life picked up with 3 boys' birthdays and Christmas stuff.  We had been home for a couple of weeks and I STILL hadn't finished unpacking from our trip.  It was kind of a "pull things out of the suitcase as you need them" type of deal.  Well, I didn't NEED my holiday mug.  In fact, I had completely forgotten about my holiday mug.  Which was still sporting hot chocolate residue.  From a few weeks earlier.    So finally... I finished unpacking after being home for several weeks.  I pulled out a plastic bag and my heart sank as I felt the mug through the bag.  (OK, maybe my heart didn't sink.  That's a little dramatic for a non-dramatic person.)  But still...I did gasp as I remembered the state the mug was in when I put it in that bag.  Dare I open it?  Or just throw it away?  Back and forth I went.  I ended up deciding to open it.  Because I knew I would always wonder the status if I didn't at least take a peek.  Well......it was disgusting.  3 more emoticons worth.   It was reminiscent of a Jr. High mold-related science project.  I had never seen anything quite like it as this greenish-steamish-stuff escaped when I opened the lid.  It was so weird.  I quickly closed it, re-wrapped it and took it out to the trash.  I opened the window to get some fresh air and contemplated writing some kind of note explaining what had happened in case breathing in that green steamy stuff resulted in...well, something not-so-good.  But I decided not to.  Ugh.  So that is the tale of my ever-so-cute holiday mug that is no more. 

Anyway, back to actually purchasing the muffin and mug o' hot chocolate.  I was pleased to find that my spot on the Front Porch was vacant and waiting for me.  Off I went.  Views as I enjoyed my breakfast treat:





















Something was amiss as I sat there.  It wasn't nearly as magical as usual.  Then it dawned on me that the Christmas music wasn't playing.  There was NO music playing on Main Street at all.  It was so odd.  It almost felt as if I was sitting in Anywhere, U.S.A.   I always knew the music added to that magical Main Street feeling, but I didn't realize until now -- when there was no music at all -- how big a part of the magic the music is for me.  It was very disappointing, sitting there for 15-20 minutes in near silence.  Regarding the typical sounds of Main Street, that is.  Even the clip-clop of the horses and the occasional honk of the Main Street vehicles didn't have that same  as they do when the music is playing in the background.

Eventually J arrived and met me on the Front Porch.  I gave him the rest of my muffin.  Apparently the music-less Main Street affected my appetite as well!


----------



## Sherry E

Fellow DIS'er Mariezp took a 2-week trip to DLR back in late October/early November (before your DLR trip), and she has not yet even begun her TR...so you are well ahead of the game if you look at it that way!  I think a few of us are just kind of slugging along with our TR's this time around.  We've all done a lot of TR's over time and there isn't the same kind of urgency to report as time wears on, I suppose.

I tried to sit on that darn front porch in December and, for some reason, whenever I want to sit there it seems to be full of people.  It's never empty or nearly empty when I am there.  The funny thing was that it was not a crowded day in DL.  In fact, Gibson Girl was empty (which is rare).  And still, people found their way to the front porch.  

So the souvenir mug full of fungus or mold or whatever it was could not be salvaged at all?  Or you just didn't want to even see what was growing inside it to be able to salvage it?


----------



## deejdigsdis

So after hanging out on the Front Porch for a bit, and letting our stomachs settle, we headed off for...another ride on BTMR!  Time to use those Fast Passes I picked up earlier.  What was this, my 3rd time that morning?  Love it.  So we hop in the FP line and make our way down the path, almost to the point where the FP line and Standby Line merge.  All of a sudden we hear someone call out our names.  We look up and are shocked to see a family we know from home!  We happened to merge in line right next to them and ended up on the same train.  So crazy!  We were sitting a few rows in front of them, so I turned around and took their picture before I sat down.  We chatted a bit after the ride and then went our separate ways.  

When I told my sister about running into a family we know she asked if it bothered me, or upset me, or something like that.  The reason being...when we were younger, and we'd go to Disneyland almost every summer with our family, we would talk about how horrible it would be to run into someone we know at OUR special place.  We imagined that Disneyland existed only for us, and that everybody else was there as "extras" or something.   A few weeks before my senior year of high school we had just gone through the turnstiles and were waiting for all the family to be ready to walk under the bridge.  Someone called out my name.  I turned around and it was a girl from my class back home.  I admit...it gave me a not-so-good feeling.  It meant that Disneyland was there for other people, too.  Not just 3 days per year for us.   Anyway, I told my sister that running into the family this time was just fine.  No bad feelings.   It was funny and shocking, considering how far away from home we were.  I think that makes a total of 3 times that I've run into people from home now.  A year ago we also saw a family that used to live around the corner from us.

So we parted ways with our friends.  They headed toward NOS and we headed for our last ride.  Not POTC.   No traditional end to the trip this time.  We picked a surprising choice.  The Mark Twain.  I really wanted to sit in those chairs on the bottom deck at the front of the boat.  We got the spot I wanted and just relaxed as we sailed around, experiencing those sinking feelings of "It seems like we just got here.  I'm not ready to go yet."  Still a relaxing voyage nonetheless.





















We didn't have much time left after our sail on the Mark Twain.  J headed off to grab a couple of pretzels for himself while I made my way toward the Emporium.  I wanted to use my 20% off coupon to buy a Christmas ornament.  Surely they would have a great selection, there, right?  Nope.  I imagined they would have all kinds of ornaments, not just the few they had.  I quickly chose an ornament and then went back to the Candy Palace for my usual fudge.  I changed my mind at the last minute, though, and bought the package of rocky road instead.  (Which, along with this TR, will also be finished today as well!)

J and I met back at Town Square.  He ate his pretzels and I snapped pictures willy nilly, just as I always do when I am about to walk away for the last time.





















Well, I should be able to wrap up in my next post, but that will have to be later today.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Sherry E said:


> Fellow DIS'er Mariezp took a 2-week trip to DLR back in late October/early November (before your DLR trip), and she has not yet even begun her TR...so you are well ahead of the game if you look at it that way!  I think a few of us are just kind of slugging along with our TR's this time around.  We've all done a lot of TR's over time and there isn't the same kind of urgency to report as time wears on, I suppose.
> 
> I tried to sit on that darn front porch in December and, for some reason, whenever I want to sit there it seems to be full of people.  It's never empty or nearly empty when I am there.  The funny thing was that it was not a crowded day in DL.  In fact, Gibson Girl was empty (which is rare).  And still, people found their way to the front porch.
> 
> So the souvenir mug full of fungus or mold or whatever it was could not be salvaged at all?  Or you just didn't want to even see what was growing inside it to be able to salvage it?



I don't know what it was with me this time around, trying to get this TR done.  I suppose you are right...not feeling the same kind of urgency.  It is starting to feel like I am taking the same pictures and saying the same things over and over.  Reporting about moldy steam is a new thing, though!   Honestly, it just kind of scared me to see that green steamy stuff pour out when I opened the lid.  I could see that the cup itself was moldy as well, but it was the green moldy steam or whatever it was that did me in.  It was the strangest thing to see.  It just wasn't worth risking my life over.   I didn't want to breathe it in and be found collapsed on the kitchen floor!

That's too bad about the Front Porch.  I've been really lucky with that lately.  I've spent a lot of time hanging out there.

OK, I'll be done with this later today, then I'll be all ready to settle down and follow along with you and TK and maybe Marie.  I still need to check out Bret's TR "on the other side" as well.  I read the first page long ago and need to get back over there.


----------



## Sherry E

deejdigsdis said:


> I don't know what it was with me this time around, trying to get this TR done.  I suppose you are right...not feeling the same kind of urgency.  It is starting to feel like I am taking the same pictures and saying the same things over and over.  Reporting about moldy steam is a new thing, though!   Honestly, it just kind of scared me to see that green steamy stuff pour out when I opened the lid.  I could see that the cup itself was moldy as well, but it was the green moldy steam or whatever it was that did me in.  It was the strangest thing to see.  It just wasn't worth risking my life over.   I didn't want to breathe it in and be found collapsed on the kitchen floor!
> 
> That's too bad about the Front Porch.  I've been really lucky with that lately.  I've spent a lot of time hanging out there.
> 
> OK, I'll be done with this later today, then I'll be all ready to settle down and follow along with you and TK and maybe Marie.  I still need to check out Bret's TR "on the other side" as well.  I read the first page long ago and need to get back over there.



Oh, I soooo know what you mean about feeling like you're saying the same stuff and taking the same pictures over and over!  I go through that same thing.  I think, "_Eh_...is it really necessary for me to do a TR this time around? Do I have anything new or different to contribute?  Do I really feel like doing one?"

And even if I have taken photos that are new to my TR or done something that is new to me at DLR, that doesn't mean that those photos and experiences have not been shared by a bunch of other people in their TR's!  I could be sharing things that have already been seen by many people.

I was sick of my own TR last year when I had to get through the December 2010 report.  I just wanted to be done with it.

The interesting thing is that it's not like any of us really go to DLR a lot.  It's not like we have a new TR to post every month or whatever.  We don't go to DLR very often.  But I guess it seems like our trips are closer together than they actually are because each TR takes a while to write and post, so it seems like we are constantly writing TR's!  I guess that's it.

Then it becomes a matter of trying to find that one 'different' thing to report about or take a photo of that hasn't been seen or heard of in 100 other TR's in the past (whether they are your own TR's or other folks' TR's), just so you don't feel like it is exactly the same TR again!

So even if it is a mold-encrusted, steam-spewing souvenir mug, at least that IS something I don't think anyone else has experienced.  That is, indeed, a new thing!  Work that moldy green steam angle!!  And the pooping bubbles are new as well!  AND, I think you have gotten a lot of pictures that are new to your TR this year - more stuff from Frontierland, for example.  

Bret's WDW TR is really good - he's got a lot of good WDW holiday photos.  It really lets me know how much I am missing by not being at WDW.  I cannot even imagine what I would do if I had a week or two to play around in WDW during the Christmas season.  It would likely be so overwhelming that I wouldn't know where to begin and end.

I haven't gotten anywhere on my TR so you're not missing much (though I should be posting the pics of the new Snapfish calendar soon).

As far as I can tell, Marie still has not begun her TR at all! So you're not missing anything there either!

I don't even think TK has started her DLR TR - unless I missed it??  Did I miss it?

Maybe we are all slacking off in the TR arena!!


----------



## deejdigsdis

Sherry E said:


> So even if it is a mold-encrusted, steam-spewing souvenir mug, at least that IS something I don't think anyone else has experienced.  That is, indeed, a new thing!  Work that moldy green steam angle!!  And the pooping bubbles are new as well!  AND, I think you have gotten a lot of pictures that are new to your TR this year - more stuff from Frontierland, for example.



  I can just see the tag now..."Workin' that moldy green steam angle!"   Between that and the pooping bubbles...I did get a few laughs out of things.

I believe TK said she was going to start her TR this week.  I haven't seen any signs of it yet, though.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Wow.  Here we are.  We've reached the end.  

After taking some pictures willy-nilly style around Town Square, I went over by the Fire Station to listen to the Dapper Dans sing a couple of Christmas tunes.











They sang "It's Beginning To Look A Lot Like Christmas" and "Silver Bells" -- while they played some bells.  I loved it!






We needed to leave at noon.  We were just minutes away from that.

A couple more last minute pictures:











I did take a couple of more pictures as we walked out, saying goodbye to Town Square, heading under the bridge, etc.  But they were more people-y than what I was actually trying to capture, so I will just leave them out.

We walked back to Ramada Maingate and retrieved our bags.  The guy at the front desk wouldn't accept a tip.  We really enjoyed our stay here and would definitely stay here again.  Such a great location as well.  

J ate some pizza from the little pizza window by the office and read the newspaper while we waited for the shuttle to come whisk us back to the airport.  I pulled out my must-have travel snack of peanut M&Ms and munched on them while jotting down a few notes about our final moments in Disneyland.  Here was our last view:






Super Shuttle came on time and we got to the airport about an hour and a half before our flight.  This was our first time to fly out of Long Beach.  We loved it.  We went to the little restaurant upstairs and shared a plate of chicken nachos before hopping on the plane and heading back to reality.

I leave you with one last picture of a sign at DLR.  I really liked this sign ... so calm and peaceful.






Thanks for reading along and I'll meet you back here in the Fall!


----------



## kaoden39

Fall is a long way away....


----------



## mvf-m11c

Great Holiday TR Deej.

I'm sorry to hear about your Holiday mug. I still remember when I got my Holiday mug during the Holiday tour back in 2009 with my DA and it smelled like Hot chocolate. Even though we rinse it several times, it did smelled like Hot chocolate. My DA did get one of those Holiday mugs at the stands, but this time she asked for plastic cup so she didn't have to put the hot chocolate in the mug. 

You got great photos from the Omnibus and at the front of the Mark Twain.


----------



## tksbaskets

I love your Willy Nilly pictures.  Bummer about your holiday mug.  As a preview of my TR (I know the suspense is building ) we did not get a cute holiday one on our holiday tour this year.

OK, riding on top of the Omnibus is now on my bucket list.  Great perspective up there.

I think a ride on the Mark Twain (also have never done...do you all wonder what we do at DL?) was an excellent end to your trip with your sweetie. 



deejdigsdis said:


> I can just see the tag now..."Workin' that moldy green steam angle!"   Between that and the pooping bubbles...I did get a few laughs out of things.
> 
> I believe TK said she was going to start her TR this week.  I haven't seen any signs of it yet, though.



OK...the calendar in Michigan says it's only Monday.    Lots of time left in the week.  I uploaded my Photopass pics to my photoshop program today.  Time to choose the best of the 800 pics I snapped for the TR.

I loved your TR Deej and am sad that it's over.  I do have to commend you that you didn't eat the rest of your fudge until you finished your report.


----------



## CB Jamboree

What a wonderful way to end your day if not able to ride your regular POTC.  The fall trees were just beautiful!  That is a sad story about your holiday mug.  There have been several occasions when I would bring hot chocolate to work in my mug and wait a day or so before I would get it rinsed out and washed.  The smell was just so pungent!!  I can't even imagine how three weeks would have smelled 
I could feel your sadness as you were exiting the park.  I just hate that feeling in the pit of your stomach walking out of the park on your last day.  
Our October trip will be here before we know it!  Thanks for the fun


----------



## deejdigsdis

kaoden39 said:


> Fall is a long way away....



You know, I think it's going to go pretty fast.  When life gets busy, time just seems to fly by for me.  I just hope we have enough time for DS6 to grow tall enough to ride Screamin'.  He thinks that because he turned 6 last month that he will for sure be tall enough.  



mvf-m11c said:


> Great Holiday TR Deej.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about your Holiday mug. I still remember when I got my Holiday mug during the Holiday tour back in 2009 with my DA and it smelled like Hot chocolate. Even though we rinse it several times, it did smelled like Hot chocolate. My DA did get one of those Holiday mugs at the stands, but this time she asked for plastic cup so she didn't have to put the hot chocolate in the mug.
> 
> You got great photos from the Omnibus and at the front of the Mark Twain.



Thanks for the compliments Bret.  Also, that was smart of your aunt to get her drink in a separate cup.  It doesn't seem like hot chocolate would leave a strong smell like that.  



tksbaskets said:


> I love your Willy Nilly pictures.  Bummer about your holiday mug.  As a preview of my TR (I know the suspense is building ) we did not get a cute holiday one on our holiday tour this year.
> 
> OK, riding on top of the Omnibus is now on my bucket list.  Great perspective up there.
> 
> I think a ride on the Mark Twain (also have never done...do you all wonder what we do at DL?) was an excellent end to your trip with your sweetie.
> 
> *LOL!  I'm sure you don't spend the ENTIRE time riding TSMM.   I can't imagine the Omnibus being a big draw for Grumpy and Donald.  You might have to make another solo trip and take it in then. *
> 
> OK...the calendar in Michigan says it's only Monday.    Lots of time left in the week.  I uploaded my Photopass pics to my photoshop program today.  Time to choose the best of the 800 pics I snapped for the TR.
> 
> I loved your TR Deej and am sad that it's over.  I do have to commend you that you didn't eat the rest of your fudge until you finished your report.



Thanks for reading along once again TK.  Thank goodness we have your TR  on a roll now.



CB Jamboree said:


> What a wonderful way to end your day if not able to ride your regular POTC.  The fall trees were just beautiful!  That is a sad story about your holiday mug.  There have been several occasions when I would bring hot chocolate to work in my mug and wait a day or so before I would get it rinsed out and washed.  The smell was just so pungent!!  I can't even imagine how three weeks would have smelled
> I could feel your sadness as you were exiting the park.  I just hate that feeling in the pit of your stomach walking out of the park on your last day.
> Our October trip will be here before we know it!  Thanks for the fun



Like I said up above, I think the time will go by pretty fast.  The kids talk about it a lot.  The little guy asks often if Space Mountain can be our first ride.  I need to keep reminding the kids that their cousins don't know yet, so they shouldn't say anything about it to them/around them.

OK...I remembered I was going to post some pics of my cute little Mickey Head sprinkles.

First, here is the ornament I bought.  I really wanted something red, but the selection was slim.  I was looking for something Mickey and Minnie-ish since it was just me and J this trip, but I couldn't find anything in the Emporium.






I love snowman ornaments.  DS12 made this ornament for me for Christmas:






The carrot nose sticks out quite a bit, but you can't tell from this angle.  I think he was trying to fashion it after the ornament I bought in 2010:






And finally...those almost-too-cute-to-actually-use sprinkles!


----------



## kaoden39

Love your snowman ornament. 


I hope DS grows tall enough to be able to ride it. I know how tough it is when a child isn't tall enough.  My middle child is petite and although the other two would be tall enough she wouldn't.


----------



## tksbaskets

Great ornament and cookie pictures.  Now I'm hungry


----------



## jwwi

Loved your trip report.  We are thinking of taking a trip to DL the weekend prior to Thanksgiving.  I will have to check the Ramada out, I think we will spend most of our time in the parks, so would love a close, clean comfortable place to stay.  I really enjoyed all your pictures of the holiday decorations.  Thank you for taking the time to write the report.  
I too bought a holiday mug when I was visiting WDW for our short November trip, two nights BLT.  I just filled it today with coffee for my Mom, she loves to use it too.  Sorry your mug was forgotten, and then disposed of, I'm sure it was the best thing to do...........


----------



## deejdigsdis

kaoden39 said:


> Love your snowman ornament.
> 
> 
> I hope DS grows tall enough to be able to ride it. I know how tough it is when a child isn't tall enough.  My middle child is petite and although the other two would be tall enough she wouldn't.



Thank you.  I hope it survives a year in the Christmas ornament box.  The non-Mickey snowmen my other 2 boys made for me were chipped before storing them away.



tksbaskets said:


> Great ornament and cookie pictures.  Now I'm hungry



Thanks.  I just looked your Ariel's pics and Bengal BBQ pics, so I'm hungry as well.  (Does anybody really eat whole green onions like that?)



jwwi said:


> Loved your trip report.  We are thinking of taking a trip to DL the weekend prior to Thanksgiving.  I will have to check the Ramada out, I think we will spend most of our time in the parks, so would love a close, clean comfortable place to stay.  I really enjoyed all your pictures of the holiday decorations.  Thank you for taking the time to write the report.
> I too bought a holiday mug when I was visiting WDW for our short November trip, two nights BLT.  I just filled it today with coffee for my Mom, she loves to use it too.  Sorry your mug was forgotten, and then disposed of, I'm sure it was the best thing to do...........



Thank you for reading and thank you for your comments.   The Ramada Maingate is great.  I have walked from Hojo a couple of times which was fine, but this location spoiled us.

I am not up to speed on WDW lingo, so when you mentioned BLT I wondered, "What's this about a BLT?"  (as in a Bacon, Lettuce and Tomato sandwich...)

I hope plans work out for your trip.


----------



## tksbaskets

deejdigsdis said:


> Thanks.  I just looked your Ariel's pics and Bengal BBQ pics, so I'm hungry as well.  (Does anybody really eat whole green onions like that?)



LOL!  I almost commented in that post that we kind of wished for the grape garnish instead of the green onions.     

Great minds think alike.

When is your next trip?  I think ours will be well over a year from now


----------



## Sherry E

I have rescued this TR from the murky depths of the Trip Report forum (a.k.a. Page 4)!

Inquiring minds want to know...are we getting a TR for your big family Halloween Time trip?  Are we?  Are we?  Huh?  Huh?  I figured you were too busy to do a Pre-TR, but can we look forward to a TR?  

I was saying to you in my TR that I am counting on you to take some unique photos - especially since it's looking less and less likely that I'll be doing a Halloween Time trip, and I will need to drown my sorrows in other DIS'ers' TR's.  You are the only one who I can rely upon to take a photo of the sewing machine display!  

Also, I will be very curious to hear what you think about the party (will it be too crowded compared to your last MHP?), and the overall Halloween-ness in the park (have the scaled back decorations made a big impact on the overall Halloween feeling, as I've been hearing?).  

Plus, I want to hear what you think about DCA as an overall park now that Cars Land and Buena Vista Street are in the picture!  I wonder if you will agree with me that DCA feels like a more well-rounded park now, and that some of those 'gaps in the magic' have been filled in.  I wonder if you will enjoy Buena Vista Street as much as I do!

So...it's an order!  You must give us a Trip Report!  I insist!


----------



## deejdigsdis

Sherry E said:


> I have rescued this TR from the murky depths of the Trip Report forum (a.k.a. Page 4)!
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know...are we getting a TR for your big family Halloween Time trip?  Are we?  Are we?  Huh?  Huh?  I figured you were too busy to do a Pre-TR, but can we look forward to a TR?
> 
> I was saying to you in my TR that I am counting on you to take some unique photos - especially since it's looking less and less likely that I'll be doing a Halloween Time trip, and I will need to drown my sorrows in other DIS'ers' TR's.  You are the only one who I can rely upon to take a photo of the sewing machine display!
> 
> Also, I will be very curious to hear what you think about the party (will it be too crowded compared to your last MHP?), and the overall Halloween-ness in the park (have the scaled back decorations made a big impact on the overall Halloween feeling, as I've been hearing?).
> 
> Plus, I want to hear what you think about DCA as an overall park now that Cars Land and Buena Vista Street are in the picture!  I wonder if you will agree with me that DCA feels like a more well-rounded park now, and that some of those 'gaps in the magic' have been filled in.  I wonder if you will enjoy Buena Vista Street as much as I do!
> 
> So...it's an order!  You must give us a Trip Report!  I insist!



OK, I just replied in your TR, but I thought of a couple more things to say and then I'll pull myself away from this screen that isn't helping my headache at all.

Yes, I want to do a Halloween Time TR.     But things are BUSY, BUSY, BUSY (to be said in the voice/inflection/tone/you get the idea of the magician on Frosty the Snowman ).  DS9 gave me a little vintage-looking Mickey and Minnie journal for my birthday specifically so I can take notes during the trip and write a Trip Report!  So cute.  I can't let that go to waste.  I also thought about how my picture-taking will be different this trip.  Three of my last five trips were childless.  One trip with my mom and 2 sisters, and then 2 trips with just my husband.  The other 2 trips were with 1 son and 1 sister.  This time there will be 14 in our group.  7 adults and 7 kids.  I think that will definitely have an impact on how often, how many, etc. photos will be taken.  But rest assured, I WILL return with a picture of the sewing machine display.  And possibly a picture of my brother's face when I suggest we go over and check out the sewing machine display right after we ride Space Mountain 3 times and before riding the new Matterhorn Bobsleds. 

Here's a brief Pre-TR:

*THE WHO:*

Me, my husband, our 3 Sons (6, 9, 12)
My 2 sisters
My mom
My younger brother, his wife, their 2 sons (12, 10) and 2 daughters (8, 7)

*THE WHAT:*

This trip has been 2 years in the making.  My kids have known about it from the beginning.  This will be DS12's and DS6's third trip, and DS9's second trip.  My brother hasn't been in 16 years!  I'm really disappointed (for his sake) that Indy will be down.  This will be the first trip for his 4 kids.  HIS KIDS STILL DON'T KNOW ABOUT THIS!   My kids have done a great job keeping quiet about the surprise for their cousins.  DS6 almost slipped a couple of months ago when the cousins were visiting.  We were talking about how we wouldn't be seeing them for a while.  DS6 said something like, "We either won't be seeing you for a while...or we'll see you in 2 months.  But we probably won't see you for a while."  Wait...as of today the 12 year old cousin is in the know.  He was running for Vice President of his student body, and was to give a speech on a day that he'd be in Disneyland.  Since he wasn't going to be there...my brother and sister-in-law filled him in.  He was very excited, and even more excited to find out that other family members would be meeting them there.  I don't know when/how they will break the news to my other nephew and 2 nieces.  I'm especially excited for my 8 year old niece.  She often talks about saving up for Disneyland and how they will probably get to go in a few years.  Little does she know! 

*THE WHEN:*

Single digits until go time!    (Had to put that dancing banana in there for my husband's sake...even though he doesn't read this.  That was the first emoticon he noticed when he'd kind of read over my shoulder when I discovered the DIS.  When he saw the dancing banana he asked, "WHAT is THAT?!?"  Sometimes when anything exciting is mentioned -- nothing DIS-related -- he'll ask, "Yeah, but is it dancing-banana exciting?"  )

We have tickets to MHP on the 23rd.  I can't believe all the sold out parties.  I'm definitely concerned about the crowds.  I was disappointed how crowded the party felt 2 years ago and it wasn't even sold out.  Ugh.  

I told you, Sherry, that my sister CB Jamboree (who owes us several trip reports!) went to DL the first week of Halloween Time.  (Remember, the Loaded Baked Potato Soup is no longer served in a bowl "because you can fit the same amount in a cup"  according to Oscar who is still on the scene at Carnation Cafe.)  She is very much a Disneyland girl like myself.  She would text me often and keep me in the loop as far as what she was up to.  I was SHOCKED when she said, "We didn't even go into Disneyland today.  We were in DCA all day."  So yeah, it could happen.    Me not feeling like I needed to be over in Disneyland while I was in DCA, that is.  We'll see!  She loved RSR, thought MJJ was a lot more fun than she was expecting, and felt that LFT was a complete waste of her time.  (Even after the fact, she and her friend would comment on how they couldn't believe they spent 30 min. (I think) of their time waiting for/riding LFT.)  I'm really looking forward to Buena Vista Street.  I would LOVE to see it all dressed up for the holidays.  But seeing it that way won't happen for a while.  This trip is it for a loooooooooong time.  Money is being pulled in other directions -- you know how that goes.

Thanks for rescuing me from the murky depths of Page 4!  Stay tuned for another episode of "WELCOME FOOLISH MORTALS" ------


----------



## Sherry E

It's a sure sign that the TR section of the forums is hoppin' when TR's such as yours - which may have ordinarily only slipped to the bottom of Page 1 or Page 2 in all of these months since you last posted in it - have drifted all the way to Page 4!  In the 'old days' of this TR forum, you could leave a TR alone for months and it would still be on Page 1 or 2.  Not anymore!

I can totally understand how your particular circumstances on this upcoming DLR trip will affect your photo-taking.  I thought of that before you put it in print.  You know how I have a hard time focusing on taking any pictures when there is even one person with me - well, I can't imagine trying to do it with 13 other people on the trip!  It just wouldn't happen.  

So I think it's totally okay if the 'quantity' of pictures is not there on every single trip, but we still get the quality!  Even if you only came away from the trip with, say, 50 pictures that you can share with us on the DIS (meaning the photos that don't show any faces), I'd know that they would be 50 great pictures!!

Seeing that you've avoided looking at many of the Cars Land/Buena Vista Street photos up to this time, and may have very little of an idea of what you are in store for, I will be very curious to see what you hone in on as you explore!  If you're going in with kind of a 'blank slate,' as it were, not having seen too many images of the new lands, it will be interesting to see if you kind of zero in on the same things that the rest of us did.

Bret and I both did Cars Land previews on the same day in June - although mine was first - and we had no clue what we were each taking photos of, so it was fascinating to me to look at his set of photos in comparison to mine and observe how many of the same things we got photos of, and which things were different!

One thing I'm going to point out to you - because these are easy things to overlook by many people, and we don't know when you will be back in Cars Land again after this trip - is the 'cement detail.'  (A newly made-up term!)  Notice the oil stains on the ground near the gas station/pumps, and the cracks in the ground along certain other parts of the road.  Those stains and cracks are all deliberately placed - and I love the fact that the details literally go from the air to the ground, but I'd bet that a lot of folks just walk past them or over them and don't appreciate them!!  You must embrace the oil stains!

I was laughing at the "Yeah, but is it dancing-banana exciting?" comment from your husband!  It is such a silly emoticon - I mean, why is a banana dancing?  And yet, it just seems to say so much!

Putting the soup in a cup instead of in the bowl at Carnation Cafe is a bad idea!

Your DS9 will be very happy to see that you're using the journal he gave you for note-taking!  He'll feel like he contributed in some way to your TR.  So sweet.

I may still get to DLR for Halloween Time.  I'm not ruling it out entirely quite yet, but I may not come up with a sudden plan of action until you're gone - so you wouldn't know if I am going or not.  But even if I do go, my MHP plan may be off the table until next year - so I will anxiously await your trip recap!


----------



## tksbaskets

Deej,
SO sweet that your DS got your a journal to take notes so your TR can be  exciting!  I love that your DH says that.

_
My DH doesn't read the DIS either (but he's a wonderful man in spite of this little flaw) but he's been known to lurk over my shoulder at certain posts of food...._

Your trip sounds wonderful.  Lots of kids, first time visits, visits after a long time away from DL and your first look at BVS and CL.  

I'm so excited about your trip I think I'll bash myself in the face with some pixie dust 

I'm also hope that Sherry is able to sneak a trip in soon....

Living vicariously through my DL DIS friends.... why am I now thinking of Professor Hinkle? 

TK


----------



## deejdigsdis

Sherry E said:


> It's a sure sign that the TR section of the forums is hoppin' when TR's such as yours - which may have ordinarily only slipped to the bottom of Page 1 or Page 2 in all of these months since you last posted in it - have drifted all the way to Page 4!  In the 'old days' of this TR forum, you could leave a TR alone for months and it would still be on Page 1 or 2.  Not anymore!
> 
> *I've noticed that the TR section is a lot more hoppin' than it used to be.  Not as hoppin' as the WDW side TR-wise, though.  Man, the few times I've ventured over there (shout out to TK and Bret) I can't believe all the action.*
> 
> I can totally understand how your particular circumstances on this upcoming DLR trip will affect your photo-taking.  I thought of that before you put it in print.  You know how I have a hard time focusing on taking any pictures when there is even one person with me - well, I can't imagine trying to do it with 13 other people on the trip!  It just wouldn't happen.
> 
> So I think it's totally okay if the 'quantity' of pictures is not there on every single trip, but we still get the quality!  Even if you only came away from the trip with, say, 50 pictures that you can share with us on the DIS (meaning the photos that don't show any faces), I'd know that they would be 50 great pictures!!
> 
> *Well, I sure hope to come away with more than 50!  But yes, I know what you mean.  I think I will have a lot more people pictures (aka non-shareable) given the group we will be with.  Who knows if the cousins will ever make it to Disneyland again, or the grandchildren with Grandma, etc.  My oldest sister (50) is very excited to be at Disneyland with kids again.  It has been quite a while.*
> 
> Seeing that you've avoided looking at many of the Cars Land/Buena Vista Street photos up to this time, and may have very little of an idea of what you are in store for, I will be very curious to see what you hone in on as you explore!  If you're going in with kind of a 'blank slate,' as it were, not having seen too many images of the new lands, it will be interesting to see if you kind of zero in on the same things that the rest of us did.
> 
> *It has been very hard to avoid pictures of Cars Land and Buena Vista Street.  I am anxious to see Bret's pictures, but I've been avoiding his TR because I didn't want to see his pictures JUST YET.  I'm sure he has some great ones.  Hopefully he has some flowers mixed in there as well.*
> 
> Bret and I both did Cars Land previews on the same day in June - although mine was first - and we had no clue what we were each taking photos of, so it was fascinating to me to look at his set of photos in comparison to mine and observe how many of the same things we got photos of, and which things were different!
> 
> One thing I'm going to point out to you - because these are easy things to overlook by many people, and we don't know when you will be back in Cars Land again after this trip - is the 'cement detail.'  (A newly made-up term!)  Notice the oil stains on the ground near the gas station/pumps, and the cracks in the ground along certain other parts of the road.  Those stains and cracks are all deliberately placed - and I love the fact that the details literally go from the air to the ground, but I'd bet that a lot of folks just walk past them or over them and don't appreciate them!!  You must embrace the oil stains!
> 
> *I will embrace the oil stains!  I love that!  I love that attention to detail as well.  I like the seashell imprints in the concrete over by Jumpin' Jellyfish.*
> 
> I was laughing at the "Yeah, but is it dancing-banana exciting?" comment from your husband!  It is such a silly emoticon - I mean, why is a banana dancing?  And yet, it just seems to say so much!
> 
> A few days ago DS6 came up to me and asked "Who am I?" as he kind of bounced around.  I wasn't sure who he was trying to be.  Then he said, "I'm that banana that dances!"  So funny!
> 
> Putting the soup in a cup instead of in the bowl at Carnation Cafe is a bad idea!
> 
> Your DS9 will be very happy to see that you're using the journal he gave you for note-taking!  He'll feel like he contributed in some way to your TR.  So sweet.
> 
> I may still get to DLR for Halloween Time.  I'm not ruling it out entirely quite yet, but I may not come up with a sudden plan of action until you're gone - so you wouldn't know if I am going or not.  But even if I do go, my MHP plan may be off the table until next year - so I will anxiously await your trip recap!



I don't have a smart phone, but my husband does so I will check in to see if your plans change.  



tksbaskets said:


> Deej,
> SO sweet that your DS got your a journal to take notes so your TR can be  exciting!  I love that your DH says that.
> 
> _
> My DH doesn't read the DIS either (but he's a wonderful man in spite of this little flaw) but he's been known to lurk over my shoulder at certain posts of food...._
> 
> Your trip sounds wonderful.  Lots of kids, first time visits, visits after a long time away from DL and your first look at BVS and CL.
> 
> *We just can't wait!  5 days until go time!  My family will just spend time in DTD on Saturday, but then after the kids are settled in for the night my sister and I will head out to DL for the last few hours.  I want to ride IASW before it goes down for the holiday overlay and see the RDTC fireworks.*
> 
> I'm so excited about your trip I think I'll bash myself in the face with some pixie dust
> 
> *I love that description!    That gave me a good chuckle when I read that from one of Sherry's TR readers.*
> 
> I'm also hope that Sherry is able to sneak a trip in soon....
> 
> *Me too.    It would be so fun to meet her someday.  And swing scarves around together if we could gt some true fall-like chilly weather down there!  Which reminds me...I need to check the forecast.  A while ago, when I think it was too far out to really tell, it said 90 degrees for the week.  Ugh.  Miserable.*
> 
> Living vicariously through my DL DIS friends.... why am I now thinking of Professor Hinkle?
> 
> *Professor Hinkle!  Thank you...I couldn't remember his name and didn't take the time to look it up.*
> TK



I leave you with a favorite memory from my Oct. 2010 trip...

We were hoping to catch the Dapper Dans singing "Grim Grinning Ghosts."  I can't remember what they were singing, but that wasn't it. 






All of the sudden, Random Dancing Guy appears in the doorway of City Hall, trying to get my attention while taking pics of the Dans.  I think he wanted to give me something else to take a picture of, so what was a girl to do... take a picture, of course!






The Dapper Dans stopped singing and one of them asked if I knew the guy that I had taken a picture of.  I said, "No, he's just some Random Dancing Guy that seemed to want his picture taken."  The Dans found that to be amusing and laughed.






After the performance, one of the Dans that I see most often came over to me and asked if he could see the picture of Random Dancing Guy.  I showed him the picture and then took a close up picture of him.






Ahhh...good times!


----------



## Sherry E

I remember the Random Dancing Guy!  He will live on in history, along with Halloween Lady.

The WDW side of the board is very overwhelming to me for a few reasons, not just in the TR section.  There are too many sections and sub-sections.  Even though I see why things are set up that way, I hardly know where to look for anything.  Even in the TR section, they have the Pre-TR's, the active TR's and the Completed TR's.  Plus, there seems to be a lot more arguing on that side of the board! 

Yes, Bret has taken a lot of Cars Land/Buena Vista Street photos (with flower pics mixed in, just for you) over the course of a couple of different trips that you've missed.  I took some too (but I took my photos in less than a couple of hours), and you didn't see those, either.  

Basically, all of the Cars Land photos (from everyone who has posted any) are starting to look alike to me now - and that's no one's fault.  It's not a bad thing.  It's just that everyone tends to zero in on the same things and I am starting to feel like I've seen it all.  So that's why I'm curious to see if you come up with anything different, deej-style!

Speaking of photos, even though you have probably not had any time to join in on the Theme Week Countdown in the Christmas thread this year, when we get to the Frontierland portion of the countdown you should pop over to post a few of your photos - because you've gotten some really interesting Frontierland shots!


----------



## deejdigsdis

I'm back.  

It feels like I should be saying, "I'm back!!!"    In a "Let's get this party started!!!"  kind of way.  But I'm just not feeling it.  It was a REALLY GREAT trip.  Don't get me wrong.  Something just feels off.  I think it's a combination of things.  On one hand I sort of feel empty and unsatisfied as I think about all the stuff on my list that I didn't even get to.  Embracing the oil stains in Cars Land (as Sherry suggested) or even looking around Cars Land in general eek, having a treat at Ghirardelli Soda Fountain and Chocolate Shop (didn't even see where it was!), riding Mark Twain, taking pictures of window displays (I KNOW!!  How could that escape me?!?), taking my kids to Toon Town, using my new vintage-looking Mickey journal to take trip report notes -- it was too big for my purse , exploring the Halloween Time Carnival or whatever it's called, treating Buena Vista Street as more than a corridor to pick up Fast Passes, watching the Flag Retreat ceremony, catching Voices of Liberty, listening to the Dapper Dans, taking lots of flower pictures, riding Peter Pan (2nd trip in a row I've missed out on this!), and sitting on my beloved Main Street Front Porch...just to name a few.   I feel guilty and selfish even typing all of this, as this trip wasn't even about me.  I've had several childless trips to Disneyland in the past 3 years, so I knew this trip would be more about what the kids wanted to do.  This was the plan all along, but somehow I thought with being there for 7 nights instead of 2 nights (like my last 3 trips) I would be able to fit "their stuff" and "my stuff" in and then some!  My sister and I were stunned as we closed our Disneyland trip together on Saturday morning -- just the 2 of us, as we have APs -- and talked about all that we didn't get to.  We planned this trip to be during the Halloween season.  Who does that and then doesn't even go over to the Halloween Carnival?  Apparently us.  This was most definitely a trip all about the rides...going from ride to ride to ride.  Quite different from my mosey-mode, childless, picture-taking trips.  

Another reason for the emptiness... this trip is it for a few years.  I had a 13 year drought, then I took 7 trips in 3 years.  Another drought is in the forecast as money is being pulled in other directions now.  Also, my kids took quite a liking to Disneyland this trip.  My oldest liked Disneyland from the get-go 3 years ago, but my younger 2 were more take-it-or-leave-it types.  My youngest -- then 5 -- actually cried when I told him I was taking him to Disneyland.  Just me and him.  And my sister.  He didn't want to go.  I couldn't even convince my middle child to take a trip alone with me and my sister.  So it was easy to do childless trips because they honestly didn't care.  Now they would.  I'm still not opposed to doing childless trips, as I know some people are.  But it would be much harder to do so now since the kids might not be as keen on the idea of mom going without them.

Sheesh...enough of that depressing start.  I just had to get it all out.  

If I had such a looooooooooooong list of stuff I didn't get to...what exactly DID I do during my week at Disneyland???  Let's find out... 

*FRIDAY OCTOBER 19TH*

Disneyland Eve.  We excitedly packed our bags while "The Brady Brides" TV movie played in the background.  My kids are big Brady Bunch fans, as is their mother, and were fascinated to see the Brady kids all grown up in this movie where Jan and Marcia have a double wedding.  Everyone looked different to them...except for Alice.  DS9 said, "Wow!  Alice looks exactly the same!  She looked like a Grandma then and she still does!"

My SIL called and put my 10 year old nephew on the phone.  He wanted to tell me that they found out the big surprise.  They would be missing a week of school to go to Disneyland for the first time!  Honestly, he didn't sound too terribly excited.  In his words, "I wasn't excited at first because I thought mom and dad were pranking me, but now I'm excited."  So the cat was out of the bag.  All 7 children and 7 adults knew about the trip.

*SATURDAY OCTOBER 20TH*

Go time!  We finished up last minute packing and headed to the airport.  My family of 5 was going to fly, the other 9 people were driving in 2 separate groups.  One group had a 4 hour drive, the other group had a 17 hour drive.  This would be my middle son's (DS9) first flight.  He was nervous, to say the least.  As we boarded the plane the flight attendant asked if this was my boys' first flight.  I said it was a first for my middle boy.  Then the pilot invited all 3 boys into the cockpit.  This shocked me, as I thought this practice was done away with post-9/11.  It sure was a treat, though!  Very cool.  My husband didn't dawdle and watch the boys.  He wanted to snag seats for the family to be as close together as possible.  (We were flying Southwest.)  We were happy to indeed be able to sit together.  When the pilot was giving his spiel before take-off, he added, "And today we have a first-time flyer with us...make sure you get a window seat, buddy."  I loved that.  I thought it was so nice of him to recognize DS9 like that.  He wouldn't look out the window for the longest time, but finally worked up the courage to do so.  (This is a child who didn't venture out to ride the "bigger" rides during his 1st and only DL trip at age 6.  He loved Thunder Mountain but wouldn't do Matterhorn, Space Mountain, etc.  He has -- or I should say, HAD  -- a fear of heights and fast-paced rides.)  So eventually DS9 began to enjoy being in the air.  The flight attendant came around and gave him a little certificate, which was nice.

OK, getting a little wordy.

I love the look of a blanket of clouds in the sky.






We had an hour layover in Las Vegas and ate lunch in the airport.  Then we were off again.  45 minute flights are the best!  Here we are, descending into Orange County.






We gathered our plethora of bags and headed to Budget Car Rental onsite at John Wayne airport.  We decided we'd rent a car since we planned a couple of beach adventures.  We picked up our rental and began the drive to HoJo.  My husband wasn't looking forward to driving in CA, but Harbor Blvd. is such a quick jaunt from SNA that he ended up being pleasantly surprised at how "no big deal" it was.

Catching our first glimpse of DLR.  When I was growing up, that first glimpse seemed to always be the Matterhorn.  These days it seems to be Tower of Terror.






Continuing on our way, excitement builds as we can hear the Mark Twain and Disneyland Railroad whistles as we drive by.






We drive past our hotel so we could do a quick shopping trip at Target down the street, much to the chagrin of the boys.  I told them it would be better to get that little errand out of the way, rather than go to Target later.  As we were about to turn into the Target lot, my sister texted me saying that she and my mom and other sister had just passed HoJo, so they were right behind us!  I asked if they had any Target requests -- water was the only thing.  I was surprised at the grocery selection at this Target.  It was great.  I was expecting just a few items, but they had everything.  We stocked up on water, Crystal Light packets, pb&j, bread, granola bars, cereal and milk that would fit into the HoJo fridges.  

Finally, we reached HoJo and checked into our Kids' Suite right away.  We were excited to see that we got the exact same room (6th floor/near freeway) that we had 3 years ago.

(Which reminds me...let's pause while I call HoJo to see if my son's Star Wars wallet containing $100+ was found in the room safe after we checked out on Saturday...)

Our first order after checking in was to go to the Castaway Cove since the boys didn't get to do that 3 years ago.  Again, my boys are 6, 9, and 12.  My 9 and 12 year olds were a little leary...they thought it might be too baby-ish for them and wanted to go swimming instead.  I told them we'd save the pool for another day, and that some adults enjoy Castaway Cove.  They ended up having a really great time.  My mom and 2 sisters ended up coming over to watch the boys as well.  The other 9 people in our party had reservations at Desert Inn and Suites, but my mom and sisters ate at Mimi's next door and then hopped over to the office, grabbed a pool key, and let themselves in.  It was a great reunion.  We watched the kids and laughed a lot.  The kids enjoyed the hot tub as well.  

Finally it was dark and we needed to continue on with our plans for the day.  A trip to the newly remodeled Lego Store in DTD was promised, as well as Wetzel's Pretzels.  The kids changed into warm clothes (it was cloudy and a bit chilly) and we headed out.  DS9 complained of sore feet on the way over to DTD.  Hmmm.  Just a couple of hours into our week long trip and his feet were already sore.

We gave the boys some spending money, and they added their own money to the amount, so they had a good chunk to spend.  

Lego Store:





















I think this was the only thing I liked better about the remodel.  This huge wall of Legos.  The boys all agreed they preferred the old store.





















We walked around, then walked around some more.  The boys wanted to make sure they were choosing just the right set(s).  At some point my sister got hot and went to sit outside, and my husband joined her after a while.  He couldn't take anymore of the "Hi Guys!  Welcome to the Lego Store!" that was repeated every 2 seconds by the girl greeting people as they came in.






I loved this little Christmas Cottage.  So cozy with the lights, wreath and lamppost.











DS12 decided on a Technic set.  He bought batteries at Target just in case he decided to go with a "function" set.






DS9 got 2 sets and DS6 actually got 3 sets.  (One of his was 50% off -- a very good deal when you're talking about Legos!)






It was around 9:30pm by this time.  My sister and I had plans to spend the last 2 to 3 hours at Disneyland on Saturday night.  I really wanted to ride IASW before it went down for the holiday overlay, and I was hoping to catch RDTC as well.

We'll pick up there when I come back!


----------



## Sherry E

I loved seeing the pictures taken from the plane - the white cloud blanket is lovely - although I hate heights, too (like your DS did), and I get a little of that 'uneasy' feeling in the tummy when I see the photos!

I was also very happy to see the Lego Store pics - I've not yet made it in there (the new version of the store) - so all of it was totally new to me.  I really like the Christmas cottage too!

Well, I'm sad on your behalf that you skipped over a lot of things on this trip (including the oil stains!), because I know how sad you are about not getting back to DLR for a long while.  It's not like you can just run back to DLR tomorrow and see the Carnival (which didn't look all that exciting anyway), explore Cars Land, eat a snack at Ghirardelli and spend more time looking around Buena Vista Street, etc.

BUT, that said, I'm not surprised.  I had a feeling that the family reunion would kind of be the primary focus and that it would really end up being a much more family-centric trip rather than a 'take lots of flower pictures' trip...as it should be!  This was an important and (I'm guessing) momentous occasion for your family.  The important thing was to really spend time with them.  The window displays will be there again in another few years!

I am anxious to see what you did do, though!


----------



## deejdigsdis

Sherry E said:


> I loved seeing the pictures taken from the plane - the white cloud blanket is lovely - although I hate heights, too (like your DS did), and I get a little of that 'uneasy' feeling in the tummy when I see the photos!
> 
> I was also very happy to see the Lego Store pics - I've not yet made it in there (the new version of the store) - so all of it was totally new to me.  I really like the Christmas cottage too!
> 
> Well, I'm sad on your behalf that you skipped over a lot of things on this trip (including the oil stains!), because I know how sad you are about not getting back to DLR for a long while.  It's not like you can just run back to DLR tomorrow and see the Carnival (which didn't look all that exciting anyway), explore Cars Land, eat a snack at Ghirardelli and spend more time looking around Buena Vista Street, etc.
> 
> BUT, that said, I'm not surprised.  I had a feeling that the family reunion would kind of be the primary focus and that it would really end up being a much more family-centric trip rather than a 'take lots of flower pictures' trip...as it should be!  This was an important and (I'm guessing) momentous occasion for your family.  The important thing was to really spend time with them.  The window displays will be there again in another few years!
> 
> I am anxious to see what you did do, though!



Thanks Sherry!    Yes, it was all about being with the family, which really was so much fun.  It really was a wonderful trip.  Looking back, I am amazed at how well everyone got along.  No squabbles that I can think of.  I had envisioned going our separate ways somewhat regularly so everyone could do their own thing and follow their own interests.  It turned out that all the kids pretty much wanted to stay together the whole time, so that's what we did.  They were all about the rides.  The trip in 3 years will hopefully be another "family reunion" trip.  

I guess 7 nights -- THREE times what I've been used to of late -- sounded like an eternity to pack in the things I'm more inclined to do now.  Stop and smell the roses types of things.  So when our time was up and I thought of all that stuff I didn't make it to...it was a little sad.

HoJo called me back and said they do have my son's wallet.  They told me I could come pick it up.   If only it were as simple as that!  The crazy thing is...I actually put the wallet in the suitcase the night before we left, when I was packing everything up.  Then I took it out, for fear a TSA person would steal it, so I put it back in the safe with plans to take it out again the next morning and put the cash in my purse and empty wallet in the suitcase.  Crazy me.  I completely forgot about it, which is very unlike me to forget such a thing.  That kind of forgetfulness is par for the course with my husband  -- which I am not always patient about.  But he was patient with me...which is also par for the course.  He's a pretty even-tempered, go with the flow, doesn't get upset too much kind of guy.


----------



## tksbaskets

Welcome back!! I'm anxious for more!  At class so I will be wordier next time. Funny that your boys liking DL now is a kind if negative.  I had to re read that a few times


----------



## Sherry E

Is HoJo's going to mail you the wallet since you can't get there to pick it up?  (The Disney hotels will usually mail items left behind by guests, but I don't know if the off-property places do the same thing.)  If not, is there anyone else who can pick it up for you?  I could always pick it up for you when I go to DLR, but that will be another 12 or 13 days from now.  That's a long time for them to hang on to a wallet!


----------



## deejdigsdis

tksbaskets said:


> Welcome back!! I'm anxious for more!  At class so I will be wordier next time. Funny that your boys liking DL now is a kind if negative.  I had to re read that a few times



Hi TK!  

Oops!    I didn't mean to imply that the boys liking DL now is a negative.  I want them to love DL.  The negative was not being able to go back for a while.  There's a big cost difference between 2 people going for 2 nights (me and my husband/me and 1 child) and 5 people going for 7 nights.   



Sherry E said:


> Is HoJo's going to mail you the wallet since you can't get there to pick it up?  (The Disney hotels will usually mail items left behind by guests, but I don't know if the off-property places do the same thing.)  If not, is there anyone else who can pick it up for you?  I could always pick it up for you when I go to DLR, but that will be another 12 or 13 days from now.  That's a long time for them to hang on to a wallet!



Thank you for that kind offer Sherry!  But yes, they said they would mail it out today.  It sounds like they mail forgotten items often.  They just charge the credit card they have on file for postage.  Do the Disney hotels pay the postage?  I wouldn't expect them to by any means...just curious.

Off to the next installment...


----------



## tksbaskets

I knew what you meant Deej!  DH and I laughed when my sister said 'Why would you buy into a Disney Vacation Club when your sons are 15??'  We both said, 'when they are older we will only have to pay to take ourselves to Disney so we can go more often'.  

I totally get it!  I'm happy for you that the love of DL has started to sink in with your sons.  A commando attack of all the fun rides helps promote Disney-itis.  Not a lot of stopping to take artsy pics.  When your boys are older you'll be able to let them just go ahead without you while you feed your inner shutterbug.

It will be fun following along on what is shaping up to be an action packed TR!

TK


----------



## kaoden39

I love the Lego Store.  All of the great colors and displays.  What I don't like is that it is so packed in there, I have never been in there when it wasn't wall to wall people.


I am glad to hear they found your sons wallet.


----------



## deejdigsdis

kaoden39 said:


> I love the Lego Store.  All of the great colors and displays.  What I don't like is that it is so packed in there, I have never been in there when it wasn't wall to wall people.
> 
> 
> I am glad to hear they found your sons wallet.



So good to see you Michele!    I noticed your ticker is gone.    Does that mean the trip is off?

I wonder if this new layout in the Lego Store is supposed to help with those crowds.  It's definitely more open.

Yes, I was panicky about that wallet.  Makes me nervous having them send cash through the mail like that, though.


----------



## deejdigsdis

So.  Time to part ways with my family.  My husband traded places with me in the Lego Store.  The boys had picked out their sets and my husband got in line with the boys to pay for them.  I headed over to Disneyland with my sister.  RDCT was going on when we got there.  I had hoped to get there before the show started.  It's my favorite fireworks show.  It's a total trip down memory lane for me, complete with tear-stained cheeks.  But, we didn't make it until after it began.  We parked ourselves at the nearest spot in Town Square and enjoyed the audio and what fireworks we could see.






Meanwhile my husband texted me, saying that the credit card and debit card were both declined for the large purchase at the Lego Store.  My sister suggested that he buy each set separately, or buy 2 sets at a time rather than make one large purchase.  (She's privvy to these things, being the District Manager of a retail store.)  Thankfully that did the trick and he was able to leave the store with all planned purchases.  Later he notified our c.c. company that we were on vacation.  We've never had issues with the card being declined before, but I don't mind that happening, as it is in our best interest.

More fireworks.






Besides riding IASW, I really wanted to see the 80s band (can't remember the official name) perform at Tomorrowland Terrace.  I'm a huge fan of 80s music.  ("We Got The Beat" by the Go-Go's is playing as I type this...with Cheap Trick's "I Want You To Want Me" preceding it, and Erasure's "A Little Respect" following.)  So that was our next stop.  I asked a CM at Tomorrowland Terrace when they'd be playing.  The next show was in 5 minutes.    I grabbed a table and my sister went to get hot chocolate for us.  I only got one picture, and a terrible one at that.






I'm not sure if the lead singer guy was meant to be a specific 80s guy, or just some random 80s-looking guy.  I was thinking Rod Stewart and my sister was thinking A Flock of Seagulls.  The other band members were "Slash" and a "Devo" guy, both complete with the trademark hats.  The guy on drums was wearing a sleeveless shirt and an extra wide headband tied in the back.  I asked my sister who he was supposed to be.  I said, "He looks like The Karate Kid to me."  She laughed, and then we laughed some more later in the performance when the lead singer referred to him as The Karate Kid.    Mmmmmm...The Karate Kid.    One of my biggest crushes ever.  (Ralph Macchio, not Jaden Smith...just so we're clear!  )

I'm trying to think of the songs they played.  Hmmm...  "Come On Eileen" by Dexy's Midnight Runners, "A Little Respect" by Erasure, "Jump" by Van Halen, maybe a Blondie song?  Wow.  Why can't I think of any more?  I was dancing in my seat, singing along with all the songs.  Maybe my sister (CB Jamboree) will chime in with more.  Anyway, it was a lot of fun and the show wasn't nearly long enough.

During the show our SIL texted to let us know they had arrived at Desert Inn and Suites.  Wow!  We couldn't believe they drove the entire 17 hours in one day.  Craziness.

After the show we went to ride IASW.  It was after 11pm by this time.  We had a 20 minute wait.  






One of our favorite characters is that nutcracker guy that raises his arms and shows his teeth.  We always have to act him out when we sail by him.  We are discreet if we are in the front of the boat, just moving slightly so as not to disturb other guests.  But if we are in the back row, like this night, we are a little less discreet.  Since no one is behind us, no one is bothered.  It's just one of our little traditions.  I'm sure it's an interesting sight to see a 40 year old (me) and a 38 year old (my sister) imitate the nutcracker guy.  Here are some pics from a previous trip in case anyone can't quite place him.  











I remember we rode BTMR as our only other ride tonight.  I can't remember what else we did.  I do know we used our go-to restroom in Adventureland.  I had a funny experience in the stall.  I reached for the TP and the entire roll came off the holder and went flying under the stall door out into the open aisle.  My sister was next to me and I told her to look at my toilet paper.  We had a good laugh and she asked me if a could spare a square.  (I'm a Seinfeld fan, too.)

A picture of the fly away toilet paper roll...






Disneyland was closed by this time, so we made our way out.  I thought of TK when I saw the lit up character pumpkins as we exited.











We walked back to HoJo together.  My husband drove her (and her case of water that we bought at Target) back to DI&S.

That concludes Day 1!

*SUNDAY OCTOBER 21ST*

This was a rest day for us.  My husband, sister and I have APs, but everyone else in our group got 4 day park hoppers.  Ours were to be used Monday, Wednesday, Thursday and Friday -- with Tuesday being our MHP night.  My brother's family decided that since they pushed it all the way to Anaheim in one day (Saturday), they would use Day 1 of their park hoppers on Sunday, and then travel home on Friday.  I thought this was a good plan for them.  My brother would be able to take his family to Disneyland for the first day with just their family of 6 experiencing it together for the first time.  With the extended Sunday hours they were able to experience things they wouldn't have been able to experience on the following Friday with DL closing at 7pm for MHP.

The kids spent time Sunday morning building their Lego sets, then we decided to go to Newport Beach that afternoon.  This is where we took the kids 3 years ago for their first ever ocean experience.  We were hoping to find the same exact spot from 3 years earlier, but had no success.  It took quite a while to get there.  There were freeway closures with people lined up along the freeway as if waiting for something.  We wondered if the Space Shuttle was due to drive by, but never confirmed that.  

We finally got to Newport Beach.  I was missing the original area from 3 years ago.  There were restrooms and outdoor showers/faucets where you could rinse off. This area had neither, plus it was a further walk to the ocean from the parking area.  The kids had a lot of fun anyway.  For me, the best part was the sunset.  I realized it had been more than 15 years since I'd seen the sun set over the Pacific Ocean.  So beautiful!  I love how you can see the bird in the cloud in that first picture.
















I didn't want it to end.    I just love ocean sunsets.  

After attempting to clean up the best we could, we headed back toward HoJo.  We tried to figure out dinner plans on our way back.  We gave the options of McDonald's and Mimi's.  My husband would go to McD's with whoever wanted to go, and I would go to Mimi's with whoever wanted to go.  The 2 younger boys fell asleep on the way to the hotel, so my husband just dropped me and DS12 off at Mimi's.  He took the other 2 back to the room, showered them, and then took them to McDonald's soon after DS12 and I returned to the room.  The corn chowder is really good at Mimi's.  I ordered a bowl of chowder and a heavy pasta meal.  I was starving.  My growing 12 year old was even hungrier, though.  I shared my chowder and pasta with him after he ate his roast.  He's quite the growing boy and has grown 7 inches in the past year.  I left town for 2 weeks a year ago to help out my parents when they were both in the hospital for major things. (Double bypass for mom and terminal cancer surgery for dad -- but I'm happy to report they are both doing really well right now.)  Anyway, when I left town I was taller than DS12 (who was 11 at the time).  When I returned home 2 weeks later he was taller than me!  So crazy.

So DS12 had his fill, J took the other boys to McD's and then we all settled in for the night while visions of Disneyland danced in our heads!

That concludes Day 2 of our vacation.  Stay tuned for more later.  Not sure I'll get around to posting on Halloween.  We'll see how the day pans out.


----------



## tksbaskets

What fun!  A beach day and some DL time with your sister  I'm looking forward to the rest of your trip.  

Happy Halloween!  I just loved your character shot a night above the DL turn styles.


----------



## Sherry E

Deej - 

To answer your question - the one and only time I left something behind at a Disney hotel and they had to mail it back to me, they paid for the postage.  That was a long, long time ago though, so I'm sure by now they have implemented some fees for returning lost merchandise.  In a place like DLR, with so many people from all corners of the world staying onsite, I'm sure there are people who leave things or lose things in their hotel rooms all the time - probably on a daily basis.  And at the rate people are staying off-property these days, it's probably happening regularly in those hotels too. 

I love your beach/sunset pictures!  Sunsets are truly one of nature's best gifts.  (Did you ever look at my very short, 4-page Catalina day trip photo report?  Ummm...No!  Anyway, I took some sunset photos while I was there and they did not come out anywhere near as nice as yours did.  The lighting was odd and I couldn't get to a good spot to really get the best photos.  Go look - you'll see what I mean!  You got the exact right location, the right vantage point and the exact right time of day to catch the sunset!)

Newport is one of the prettiest places in SoCal.  If I'm not mistaken, Newport also now offers a "haunted cruise" during Halloween season, with all of the same monsters, killers, maniacs, etc. that you'd find in a really scary haunted house or along a haunted hayride path...except you're trapped with them on a boat in the middle of the ocean.  (I think it's Newport.  I don't think it's another marina/harbor.)  They even chase people into the bathrooms and scare them!


----------



## deejdigsdis

tksbaskets said:


> I knew what you meant Deej!  DH and I laughed when my sister said 'Why would you buy into a Disney Vacation Club when your sons are 15??'  We both said, 'when they are older we will only have to pay to take ourselves to Disney so we can go more often'.
> 
> I totally get it!  I'm happy for you that the love of DL has started to sink in with your sons.  A commando attack of all the fun rides helps promote Disney-itis.  Not a lot of stopping to take artsy pics.  When your boys are older you'll be able to let them just go ahead without you while you feed your inner shutterbug.
> 
> It will be fun following along on what is shaping up to be an action packed TR!
> 
> TK



I can imagine the comments (or thoughts, if people didn't want to say it out loud!) about buying into DVC when your kids are 2 15 year old boys!  I loved the commando attack of fun rides promoting Disney-itis comment!  So true for my boys and their cousins this time around.  Stopping to take artsy pics is definitely not going to do it.



tksbaskets said:


> What fun!  A beach day and some DL time with your sister  I'm looking forward to the rest of your trip.
> 
> Happy Halloween!  I just loved your character shot a night above the DL turn styles.



Happy Halloween TK!  Thanks for being here. 



Sherry E said:


> Deej -
> 
> To answer your question - the one and only time I left something behind at a Disney hotel and they had to mail it back to me, they paid for the postage.  That was a long, long time ago though, so I'm sure by now they have implemented some fees for returning lost merchandise.  In a place like DLR, with so many people from all corners of the world staying onsite, I'm sure there are people who leave things or lose things in their hotel rooms all the time - probably on a daily basis.  And at the rate people are staying off-property these days, it's probably happening regularly in those hotels too.
> 
> I love your beach/sunset pictures!  Sunsets are truly one of nature's best gifts.  (Did you ever look at my very short, 4-page Catalina day trip photo report?  Ummm...No!  Anyway, I took some sunset photos while I was there and they did not come out anywhere near as nice as yours did.  The lighting was odd and I couldn't get to a good spot to really get the best photos.  Go look - you'll see what I mean!  You got the exact right location, the right vantage point and the exact right time of day to catch the sunset!)
> 
> Newport is one of the prettiest places in SoCal.  If I'm not mistaken, Newport also now offers a "haunted cruise" during Halloween season, with all of the same monsters, killers, maniacs, etc. that you'd find in a really scary haunted house or along a haunted hayride path...except you're trapped with them on a boat in the middle of the ocean.  (I think it's Newport.  I don't think it's another marina/harbor.)  They even chase people into the bathrooms and scare them!



Yes, I'm sure people leave things daily.  I was frustrated with myself because I don't normally do things like that.  I can imagine postage fees add up quite quickly.  It's nice of them to take the time alone to mail things off.

Thanks for the compliments on the beach pictures!  I actually went running down the beach, trying to find a place I wanted to be to take pictures.  It's always amazing how quickly the sun seems to slip away once it hits the ocean horizon.  It just disappears.  

Guilty as charged.    I know I saw some of your Catalina pictures in the beginning, but I didn't see them all.  I know I didn't see the sunset pictures.  I will definitely check them out.

A Haunted Cruise sounds scary.  Add in some creepy fog and it would be downright Scooby Doo-ish.  I would not want to be trapped on a boat with no escape.  I went to a Haunted House type thing at a state mental hospital in college with friends.  For some odd reason we didn't realize that the patients were the ones doing the scaring.  I  would guess the patients that participated would need to get some sort of clearance to do so, but I remember one of them leaving his post, stalking my friend.  He kept stroking her hair and saying, "Karrrrren!  Karrrrrrren!"  It was scary.   It seems like they would have been told to not actually touch the guests.


----------



## kaoden39

deejdigsdis said:


> So good to see you Michele!    I noticed your ticker is gone.    Does that mean the trip is off?
> 
> I wonder if this new layout in the Lego Store is supposed to help with those crowds.  It's definitely more open.
> 
> Yes, I was panicky about that wallet.  Makes me nervous having them send cash through the mail like that, though.





Hi!  Happy Halloween!


Yeah, our trip ended up having to be shelved.  Our front door split down the side.  Even when it was locked it could be pushed open.  Because our house has nothing that is standard size we had to have the specially made.  My husband is handy when it comes to many things but replacing the door and door frame are a bit above his skills so we had to pay to get it installed.  The professional installer took nearly fives hours installing it if that tells you anything.  That ate a big piece of our trip fund so we aren't going this year.


I hope it does.



I love your sunset photos.  Even being just 45 miles from the coast I don't get tired of the sun setting on the ocean.  Although I am fund of watching the sunset over the coastal hills.


----------



## deejdigsdis

*MONDAY OCTOBER 22ND*

Disneyland hours were 10am - 8pm today.  The plan was to meet everyone up on the platform at the Main Street Station by 10am.  My plan was to leave HoJo by 9:15am.  Actually, I told my family 9:05 to ensure a 9:15 leave time.  We got a bit of a late start.  I remember we were standing at the Manchester/Harbor light at 9:25.  

I noticed a couple of new signs.  New to me, anyway.






Good to know...






When we reached the Esplanade I quickly realized that the crowds were higher than the exact same week 2 years ago.  It was to be expected, I guess, but still a bit disheartening.  We got in line about where the Monorail track is.  As our line continued to move forward, my husband asked if I had his AP.  "No, I gave it to you when you were sitting on the bed Saturday night."  He looked through his wallet several times before deciding it wasn't there.    I moved on forward with the kids and he made the trek back to HoJo in search of his missing AP.  I knew this would put him in not-the-best-of-spirits, understandably.  I gave him "permission" to stay back at the hotel and rest for a while before coming back.  (He's big on resting...not very big on walking around.  Especially not big on extra walking in the form of returning to HoJo and back.)

We reached the turnstiles.  My kids all had e-tickets that I had purchased before the last price hike.  The CM in our line was having each person sign their ticket.  (Unlike the CM my brother's family got.  The CM wrote my SIL's name on her ticket as well as all 4 kids' tickets.  A much faster process than my CM.)  So our line was slower-moving with 6 year olds signing their own tickets.  

Our first order of business was to put jackets in a locker, maybe snap a few quick pics, and meet everyone up on the Main Street Station platform.  

On the way to the lockers...






As promised...






Whew!  I at least got a pic of the Sewing Machine Display.  I honestly can't remember if I took any other window display pics.  We shall see as the TR progresses.

I noticed the flowers in the planters by the lockers/Main Street Cone Shop were different from the ones 2 years ago.  I quickly snapped a few pictures.
















We dropped our stuff off at a locker and made our way back to the platform.  We were coming up on the left side and I noticed our family waiting for us.  What a fun sight to see!  It was my mom, older sister, brother, SIL, and 2 nephews and 2 nieces.  My husband and other sister weren't there yet.  I began to wave and call out excitedly.  They immediately saw us and I had my kids run up next to them so I could take a picture.  It turned out great, with the station clock showing a time of 9:58.   Apparently my brother had just randomly yelled out my name, calling for me wherever I might be in Disneyland, and then they spotted me waving.    I didn't hear him call my name -- they told me after the fact.

And the tradition continues...we board the train for a round trip ride around Disneyland.  Cousins were excited to be in Disneyland together.  I was excited to see all the kids be excited.  I was also excited to find out my brother's impressions (he had spent the day before in DL) after his 16 year drought.  "It's a lot smaller than I remember."  He is coming up on 37 years old, so he was 20 the last time he was there.  My sister (38) -- as opposed to my sister (50) -- told me that just like I had said after returning, it was nice to see that so much was still the same, and felt the same.

Christmas is on the horizon!






We seemed to have to wait at the Toon Town station for about 10 minutes, which wasn't the funnest thing ever.  We were anxious to continue on.

After pointing out the dinosaur and saying, "He sure has been chewing on that for a loooooooooong time!" as per tradition, and pointing out to my mom how much I like the "baked earth" look in the dinosaur scene, we were back at Main Street.

Here's where I get a little fuzzy.  I just checked my texts but for some reason it isn't showing any from Oct. 22 and Oct. 23.  Weird, because I know there was an awful lot of texting going on trying to plan meeting times and places, etc.  

After I got off the train, I know my job was to get Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy Fast Passes for the group and then meet at the Autopia entrance.  The plan was to do the Disneyland stuff my brother's family hadn't gotten to the day before.

A few pics on my way...











I LOVE the look of the newly remodeled Carnation Cafe sign!  They got this change right.  The new sign looks VERY nice.






Off to ride Autopia.  Sister (38) has joined us by now, but still no sign of my husband, as expected.

I love riding Autopia with my 6 year old.  He makes it so fun!











Love the Mouse Crossing and that little cartoon-like mouse hole.






Oops.  Apparently I'm out of pics loaded on photobucket.  Guess that's it for now!


----------



## kaoden39

It sounds like you had a good sized group.  I love the park with younger kids because they are so excited and I think they are more free with their excitement.


----------



## Sherry E

deej -

I only have a quick minute to sign in, so I have not had a time to look over that last post you just put up.

I just wanted to share this - 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0604408053.119079.109410923053&type=1&theater


Do you and your siblings have any pre-1985 photos of yourselves with a stuffed Snoopy or any other kind of "Peanuts" toy?  The Charles Schulz Museum wants people to send in their photos for an exhibit they are putting on in December.  The e-mail address for submitting the photos is included in the description in the link above.


----------



## tksbaskets

Now you claimed you didn't get many pictures.   These are great!  I'm glad you got the picture of the sewing display.  The flower shot is classic Deej.  

The Carnation Cafe does look wonderful.  Any LBP soup on this trip?  

Did DH ever find his AP and return to the collective?

I've never ridden Autotopia.   Perhaps next time.

Thanks for sharing!

TK


----------



## deejdigsdis

kaoden39 said:


> Hi!  Happy Halloween!
> 
> 
> Yeah, our trip ended up having to be shelved.  Our front door split down the side.  Even when it was locked it could be pushed open.  Because our house has nothing that is standard size we had to have the specially made.  My husband is handy when it comes to many things but replacing the door and door frame are a bit above his skills so we had to pay to get it installed.  The professional installer took nearly fives hours installing it if that tells you anything.  That ate a big piece of our trip fund so we aren't going this year.
> 
> 
> I hope it does.
> 
> 
> 
> I love your sunset photos.  Even being just 45 miles from the coast I don't get tired of the sun setting on the ocean.  Although I am fund of watching the sunset over the coastal hills.



Wow, 5 hours for the professional!  Getting anything specially made sounds really expensive.  I'm sorry the trip had to be cancelled.

Thank you for the compliments on the sunset photos.  Coastal hills sunsets sound very nice as well.  I just love how something as routine as the sun setting can look so different each time.  I never tire of watching it either.



Sherry E said:


> deej -
> 
> I only have a quick minute to sign in, so I have not had a time to look over that last post you just put up.
> 
> I just wanted to share this -
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0604408053.119079.109410923053&type=1&theater
> 
> 
> Do you and your siblings have any pre-1985 photos of yourselves with a stuffed Snoopy or any other kind of "Peanuts" toy?  The Charles Schulz Museum wants people to send in their photos for an exhibit they are putting on in December.  The e-mail address for submitting the photos is included in the description in the link above.



Hmmm...I can't think of any.  My 6 year old had a cute Charlie Brown shirt a couple of years ago that said "The Boy Next Door" on it.  It was very retro-looking, but it was a post-2005 photo.   Thanks for the heads up.  That exhibit sounds really neat.



tksbaskets said:


> Now you claimed you didn't get many pictures.   These are great!  I'm glad you got the picture of the sewing display.  The flower shot is classic Deej.
> 
> The Carnation Cafe does look wonderful.  Any LBP soup on this trip?
> 
> Did DH ever find his AP and return to the collective?
> 
> I've never ridden Autotopia.   Perhaps next time.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> TK



Thanks TK.  I'm actually surprised as I load the pictures.  I definitely have more than I thought I had.  I'm very happy about that.

My LBP soup at C.C. will be debuting on Thursday of the trip. 

I am almost to the part about the missing AP results...

I imagine Autopia wouldn't be too thrilling for you right now.  It sure is a hoot to ride it with a child who is doing the driving.  We just laugh the whole time.

OK everyone...look for another update later this morning.


----------



## tksbaskets

Watching my email on a chilly Friday morning for the update


----------



## deejdigsdis

After taking a leisurely drive on Autopia, we got in line for Nemo.  The wait was posted as 30 minutes at 11:30am.  I figured it would be a good thing to do while we were still missing my husband.  I had received a text saying he was on his way.  I texted him to let him know Star Tours would be next and asked for an update on the missing AP.  It turns out the AP was in the pocket of the shirt he was wearing when I handed him the AP a couple of days earlier.  Whew.  At least he found it.  






He texted "Here." while we were in line for Nemo.  I told him he could grab a table at Tomorrowland Terrace and wait for us, but he had other plans.  He texted back, "Vanna White and Kicked are filming a commercial at the Castle."  So he stood around and watched that for a while.  I showed the text to several family members.  The first thing out of everyone's mouth was, "Who's Kicked?"  None of us knew, but several of us thought it might be a rap group or something.   











The wait for the subs went by pretty quickly.  One of my favorite parts of the ride.  The bubbles.  (You know how I love things that remain unchanged from my childhood.)






People seemed to enjoy the ride in general.

So...off to Star Tours to meet my husband.  Everyone did this one except me, Sis38, and my mom -- who is 73.  The plan was for me to go grab HMH FPs while the others rode Star Tours.  Sis38 was going to sit with Mom while I grabbed the FPs, then I would come back and sit with her while my sister did Captain EO.  (A must for her each trip.)  The Star Tours wait was 25 min.

So I headed out all by my lonesome.  I noticed the Castle still had "stuff" around it so I went over to see if Vanna and Kicked were still filming.  (By the way, when I greeted my husband at Star Tours I asked, "So who's Kicked?"  Any guesses?   It was really "Mickey" but his phone put in "Kicked." )

The filming appeared to be done, as Vanna and Mickey were nowhere to be found.  






Notice the snow isn't on the Castle our first day...











Another sign found along the way to get FPs...






I grabbed our HMH FPs and headed back.  A few pics from the FP distribution exit:






I really like this one.






A couple of lights!  It's been a while...











And a couple of the Mark Twain, which I was looking forward to taking my 2 younger boys on.  They've never ridden.  It was being used for Tiana's Showboat Jubilee (or whatever) when we took the kids on their first trip 3 years earlier, so they couldn't ride it then.  My oldest had a chance to ride it since he and I were in the show.  





















What is up with these flower beds?!?  Whatever it was...I wasn't a fan.











Maybe you just have to let rose bushes sit like that after a period of blooming?  I have no idea.  I do not have anything close to a green thumb.  It just looked awful to me.  I'd be curious to know what the deal was.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Snapping more pictures along the way back to Star Tours...






You know, at first I thought the crowds seemed like they were going to be horrendous.  But then I'd come across photo-worthy moments like this that would remind me otherwise.

12:30pm.  Lunchtime.  No takers.












Is this sign new?  I don't remember seeing it before.  There was also a "Rootbeer Floats" sign, I think.











I'm continuing to have flower issues...






I really didn't care for these hanging baskets by the hub.  They seemed more suitable for Haunted Mansion or something, being dark and all.  If they decided to put hanging baskets at the Haunted Mansion, that is.  These could use a few cobwebs if they decided to do that.  But I want color!  I want Fall colors!!






I finally made it back to Tomorrowland.






Apparently I was gone to get the HMH FPs longer than I thought.  My sister was starting to get worried.  I misunderstood the waiting/meeting at the bench thing as well.  I thought she was going to sit with mom for a few minutes, move on to Captain EO, then meet everyone after EO/Star Tours.  I would go get FPs -- with plans to take a few pics during that solo time -- then go back to Mom's bench.  I didn't realize she was waiting for me to come back to the bench before she left for Captain EO.  

After we all got back together, most of us rode Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy while my Sis38 watched Captain EO.  Unfortunately she can't do Space Mountain anymore due to motion sickness.   This was DS9's first ride on Space.  He wasn't up to trying it when he was 6.  I wasn't sure he'd want to do it this time, but with all the cousins and brothers going, he decided to ride.  As long as he could sit with me, which is what I wanted.    I wanted to be with him for his first ever Space Mountain ride.  I was about his age when I stood in line for the first time, and then got out of line because someone said it had a loop and I hadn't ventured into upside down territory at that point.  (My first loop was on The Revolution at Magic Mountain at a later date.  I wonder if that's still there...)  Well, DS9 kept his eyes closed the whole time.  He totally looks like he's sleeping in the picture, with his head leaning to the side on me.    I was sure he'd go again later and be able to work himself up to keeping his eyes open.  We'll see...


----------



## Sherry E

Those are horrible hanging basket arrangements at the Hub!  Ick!  I mean, let me put it this way - if they were set up in the proper context (which is clearly near Haunted Mansion, as you said), then they wouldn't be horrible.  They would be perfect.  In no way, shape or form do they belong at the Hub with all of the orange character pumpkins surrounding it - and there are usually much more colorful hanging flower baskets at the Hub for Halloween Time.

But...you know how, every once in a while, we spot a random flower bed that doesn't seem to 'fit' with the season?  I think this may be a case of the same situation happening again.  I have seen a couple of out of place flowers during the holidays.  But Disney is so meticulous with their themes and making sure the flowers fit the lands and themes.  So whenever I see something that doesn't seem right, it makes me wonder if something went wrong with the original idea.  Like, perhaps, maybe they were trying to get some actual Autumn-hued baskets at the Hub and something went awry...so they settled for the ones you saw.  Very odd.

I was wondering who "Kicked" was.  I thought, "I must be ooollllldd.  I haven't heard of this Kicked."  Good to know it was actually Mickey (who, shockingly, I _have_ heard of! )  The auto-text/auto-correct in text messages can be hilarious - Ellen DeGeneres occasionally does whole segments on her show that feature hilarious auto-texts.

The flower photos from the previous post are lovely.  I also love (and have never seen) the mouse hole on Autopia!  The last time I rode Autopia it was dark and the cars were stalling.  I remember the Mouse Crossing sign but not the little hole/tunnel.  Too cute!  Gotta love those details!

It's good to see our old friend, the sewing machine display, has not changed (really, at all) from last year's version of it.  It's nice to have a consistent, reliable sewing machine display that we can turn to for familiarity and comfort!


----------



## deejdigsdis

Thanks Sherry.    I'm glad it's not just me who isn't feeling the hanging flower baskets at the Hub.  Very odd indeed.

The Ellen DeGeneres segment sounds funny.  I love stuff like that.  Occasionally my husband will email me "translation transcriptions" of his Google voice stuff that gets it soooo wrong.  It's really funny.

I can't remember if I've noticed the mouse hole before or not.  I know I've taken pics of the Mouse Crossing sign, but for some reason the hole didn't really ring a bell.

Yes, it's nice that we have the sewing machine display to turn to for familiarity and comfort!   I wonder what it looks like in it's normal state.  I should know from my Jan. 2011 trip.  I wonder if I took a picture...


----------



## deejdigsdis

HERE WE GO...3RD UPDATE TODAY!    I'm finding out that I have a LOT more pictures to share than I had originally thought.  

OK, where were we...  Lunch time.  My sister and I wanted to make sure we got back to Village Haus for the Flatbread Pizza, and now was as good a time as any.  I texted her and told her to meet us over there when she got out of Captain EO.  I went ahead of the group to get Splash Mountain FPs for the group, then met everyone back at Village Haus.  My sister and husband had to hold off on ordering food since I had their APs.

We ate inside.  It wasn't overly busy or difficult to find a table.

Our current Fast Pass stash.  We had already used our Space Mountain FPs -- less than 5 minute wait with the FPs.






Village Haus scenery.






My sister's cupcake.  It looked SO good.  I always meant to go over and get one later but of course I never did.  Maybe it's a good thing.  I haven't had a DL cupcake that I wasn't disappointed in.  They always look better than they taste!






And my pizza arrives...  It is really good, but just like last time, I found it to be too bacon-y.  I can't think of any other time when I thought something was too bacon-y.  Usually things aren't bacon-y enough!






When we were done eating, we headed over to the Mad Hatter so my nieces and nephews could get hats.  We hadn't planned on buying hats for our kids, but they expressed interest.  I was hoping they'd choose hats that they would feel comfortable wearing beyond Disneyland -- they did.  My husband didn't, however.  

First...here's a light in Mad Hatter that I've never paid attention to before.






My 6 year old settled on this hat, after also considering some pirate Mickey ears.  He looked so cute in it and I know he'll get lots of use out of it this winter.






The 4 nieces and nephews, our 3 boys, and my husband all got hats.  We had them line up by the railing outside the store for a "hat picture."  Pics of a few of the hats coming soon...

Time to ride something that wouldn't be too rough on a full stomach.  Haunted Mansion Holiday it is!






\

My oldest and youngest sons have seen the regular HM, but DS9 still hasn't.  His other visit was in November.  Someday I hope he'll get to see the real deal.    But this will do for now.






Our waits have been great so far.  We really tried to stay on top of the FP collections.

My black sleigh stopped in front of the ballroom scene.  I was hoping I'd be able to get a decent picture since we came to a complete halt, but no such luck.  Better than my usual picture-taken-while-moving, but not as good as I had hoped.






I always look for the Hidden Mickey found in the placement of the plates on the table.  Sometimes it's there, sometimes it isn't.  Today it was!






When we came out of the mansion, my Sis50 wanted to get a picture of me and my Sis38 in our Mickey shirts for that day.  My Sis38 picked up her cute spiderweb t-shirt last year when she took her first (and so far only) solo trip last Fall.  I got mine for Christmas last year from my husband who picked it up on our trip Thanksgiving week 2011.






It was time to use our Splash Mountain FPs that I picked up before lunch.  Once again, a very short wait compared to Standby. 

It was fun to fill 2 logs with our family.  My 8 year old niece wanted to ride with me in the very back of one log, but the CM wouldn't let us for some reason.  We tried and she kind of barked at us and actually told each of us which number to stand by.  I figured since we were filling an entire log ourselves we could just sit where we wanted.  She put my 6 year old son and my 7 year old niece in the very back.  We tried to talk to her but she wouldn't have it.  She just repeated herself in a louder and more stern and impatient voice than the first time.

Splash Mountain Scenery!











Looks like I managed to get some pics of pumpkins after all! 
















Someone's about to get soaked!






At the Splash exit near Pooh Corner we took some "who got the most soaked" pictures.  My husband and I (he sat in front and I was right behind him), my SIL, my 8 year old niece and my 9 year old son were the subjects of the photo this time.


----------



## deejdigsdis

I think it was somewhere around 4:30pm by this time.  A ride on POTC was in order!  I had already been in the park for 6 1/2 hours and hadn't ridden yet.  It was down during my trip with my husband in Nov. 2011, so I was feeling overdue to ride my fave.






I took a few pictures while in line.  Here's a better one of my 6 year old's Jack hat.






My husband's Grumpy hat.  There was a long white beard attached.  The bill is extra large and the hat seemed extra tall in the back.  The beard is removable but he almost always wore the beard.  He said it was good protection from the heat, but I think he just enjoyed wearing it.   He liked acting Grumpy-ish when people would stare at him or comment.






My 8-year-old niece's Minnie ears.






The first time I saw pictures of this style of ears..I thought they were fancy bras! 

Everyone enjoyed Pirates.  The kids all enjoyed looking for Jack Sparrow.

Next up...my SIL really wanted to try a Dole Whip Float.  Everyone headed over to the Dole line inside the Tiki Room courtyard.  Everyone except me, my husband, and DS6.  We went to Candy Palace to get my little guy a treat.  Oops...I forgot to take a picture of the remodeled candy counter inside.  I'm not sure which one I liked best.  

On to the treats...

This is what DS6 picked out.  I remember these ghost marshmallow sticks from 2 years ago, but the addition of Mickey ears is new since then.  So much cuter!  The ear broke off so I had him hold it up.











I got a piece of Chocolate Peanut Butter fudge, which was pretty good.






The plan was to wait on a bench near the tunnel to the right of the Main Street Train Station.  We were going to hop over to DCA for the last 3 hours of the night.

I grabbed the stuff from our locker and then took a few pictures while waiting for the rest of our group to meet up with us.

One of my favorite things...when the lights come on at dusk.











After everyone arrived at the bench, we headed out of DL.  The plan was to get our family picture taken by the Mickey Floral on our way to DCA.  There was either no wait, or a wait for just one family to be done.  Can't remember.  We gave the PP Photographer just one camera.  He took a couple of different shots.  Unfortunately he didn't have us shift to the right a couple of feet.  Several people in the group had washed out faces from the setting sun.  The lighting on everyone else was great.

I wonder how they decide to do Masked Mickey or Normal Mickey.  When I went 2 years ago it was Normal Mickey.  I know last year was Masked Mickey.  This year was Normal Mickey once again.











Off to DCA we go.  This was my brother's/his family's first time to go to DCA.  After we got through the turnstiles, most of the group used the restroom while I went ahead and picked up FPs for Soarin'.  The plan was to then meet up at The Little Mermaid.  This would be my first time to ride.

I took a few pictures in the area while I waited for the group to meet up with me.






I loved this Mickey-esque grouping of flowers!


























Everyone made it over to The Little Mermaid and we walked right on.  Sis38 told me that they'd already changed something from the original ride.  I was on the lookout for the change.  Even though I'd never ridden it, I had seen lots of pictures.  I recognized Ariel's fly away underwater hair immediately as the change.  Anyone know why they changed it?  I really liked the ride.  I thought it was really cute.  I didn't really have any expectations one way or another, and I really enjoyed it.

From here we kind of made our way around.  First we hit Golden Zephyr.  That's not one that I do, so I stayed off with Sis38 and DS9.  I could tell he kind of wanted to do it, but in the end just couldn't.  

While they were riding Golden Zephyr I walked around with DS9 to see if he might like to ride Jumpin' Jellyfish with the group because that ride was up next.  I thought it would help for him to see a round or two of it first.  He said he didn't want to ride.  I was surprised.  He had ridden something very similar at Legoland 3 years ago.  His head was down and his eyes were closed the whole time, but he did ride it.  I thought that knowing he could do it when he was 6 might give him the courage to do something similar at 9.  It was a no-go.  He said the one at Legoland wasn't nearly as tall.  I don't really remember.

So then we walked by Goofy's Sky School.  I was surprised he wanted to try it.  I told my sister to send the group over to Jumpin' Jellyfish without us when they got off Golden Zephyr.  So DS9 and I rode Goofy's with a 5-10 minute wait.  He closed his eyes the whole time, but he decided to ride again.  We could see the others waiting in line for JJ, so we hopped back in line for GSS.  They were waiting for us when we got off.  This time DS9 kept his eyes open and really enjoyed it.  He was somewhat proud that he was the first of our entire group (except Sis38) to ride GSS.  (My first time was also his first time.)  I liked the hills best.  It really felt like we were going to tip right over the edge when we'd make the turns up top!

Silly Symphony Swings were next.  I already knew he wouldn't ride that, so everyone else rode.  I think I might have tried to get Screamin' FPs -- but it was closed for WOC.  I think.  

DS9 and I sat on a bench and watched Mickey's Fun Wheel.






When everyone was back together, half the group went to TSMM and half the group went to Screamin'.  

Some members of our group were very anxious to try Screamin' for the first time.  One of them was DS6.  He REALLY wanted to ride during our April 2011 trip (just me, him, Sis38) but he wasn't tall enough.  We measured him regularly and he was very excited when he hit that magic number of 48 inches!  I figured my husband would ride with him, and I would stay with DS9 to ride TSMM -- Screamin' was definitely not in the cards for DS9 at this time, that's for sure!






I can't remember the wait time for TSMM.  I want to say 30 minutes.  Whatever it was, our Screamin' group got off the coaster before we got on TSMM.  They saw us and came up and talked to us right before we boarded TSMM.  I think we talked about meeting up at Soarin' to finish out the night.  I suggested that they ride King Triton's Carousel while we were on TSMM.

So then this weird thing happened.  Apparently a CM had seen them talking to us and thought they were trying to get in line with us, and then offered for them to get in line with us.  We were just about to board TSMM and didn't see this interaction.  I'm pretty sure my husband declined the offer, as they were just talking to us, not trying to get in line with us.  But I guess DS6 and my 8 year old niece heard the CM's offer and then took off, trying to get in line with us.  We didn't see any of this happen.  I'm unclear on the details, but somehow the other 7 people ended up on TSMM shortly after we did!  I'll have to ask my husband about it again, because I'm still not sure how it all went down.  I told him he can't do that, and that we could probably read about that little incident on the DIS the next day!  Anyway, I'll have to get more details.  So we didn't know they were on TSMM.  I was expecting them to ride the Carousel and then be waiting at the exit so we could all go over to Soarin' to close out the night.  They were nowhere in sight and it was about 6 minutes to closing so we just took off toward Soarin'.






I texted my husband and told him where we were and to meet us afterward.  I didn't get a reply and then I lost cell service inside Soarin' so I was sure they weren't going to make it.  We made the last flight on our side.  I love that ride.  Still my favorite at DCA.  After we got off my mom said it was her favorite ride in ALL of DLR.  What?!?  Traitor.  

Then a text comes in from my husband saying they just got off Toy Story.  That just didn't make sense, since we had barely gotten off of it ourselves and I knew they didn't have time to stand in the line and be done already.  Then another text came in saying they were in line for Soarin'.  Then the third one came in saying they were out of Soarin'.  It was just all confusing to me.  I told them to meet us at a bench on Buena Vista Street.

We met up and kind of got the scoop on what had happened.  But apparently I'm still confused.  

About Screamin' ... all the newbies loved it!  My 6 year old sat next to his 8 year old cousin.  I was shocked.  I figured he'd need dad to be by him for his first ride.  Nope!  The picture was so funny.  As if he'd been riding forever and it was old hat to him, in a fun way.  You could tell he really enjoyed it.

I think this is my ONLY picture taken on Buena Vista Street this trip!  My 12 year old son is giving his 12 year old cousin a piggy back ride.  You can barely see some street lights in there.  






*WE INTERRUPT THIS TRIP REPORT TO ANNOUNCE THAT THE STAR WARS WALLET WAS JUST DELIVERED BY FED EX.  ALL $114 IS STILL THERE.  THANK YOU HOJO!!!*

DCA closing time.  We made our way out of the park and discussed the next day's plans.  It was our MHP day.  We decided before the trip that we'd spend that morning at Newport Beach.  We made plans to meet at Mimi's parking lot at 9am and head off to the beach together.  We would stay for a few hours, return to our hotels and shower and nap before the party.  We'll see how that all panned out next time!


----------



## deejdigsdis

Here we go with Update #5 for today...

Tuesday Oct. 23rd came early.  We didn't really need to do anything to get ready.  The kids just rolled out of bed, put their swimsuits on, ate some cereal, and we were on our way.

I just remembered...I forgot to take a picture of our frozen milk!  Our milk froze in this same fridge 3 years ago, so we wondered if it would happen again.  It did.  We finally figured out the perfect setting to keep it from freezing.  I wish they had little lines on the dial or something.

My husband somehow located the exact same Newport Beach spot that I had been wanting to get back to.  We met the others in Mimi's parking lot, he gave them the address of the beach, and we were off.  (All of us except for Sis50 who decided to sit this excursion out.)

We drove right there with no problems and made good time.  (Near W. Balboa St. and 15th St.)  My bro got a little lost and they got there about 20 minutes after us.  I took the kids down to the beach while my husband rented a couple of chairs, an umbrella, and a boogey board from the surf shop right there.  The Stuft Surfer Cafe was right next door so he picked up some breakfast for himself while he was at it.

My brother's family, mom, and Sis38 arrived and the fun began.  The kids had a great time.  My bro's kids have never seen the ocean.  They especially enjoyed finding seashells (this area is GREAT for finding unbroken shells), "bodysurfing" and building Matterhorn and Splash Mountain in the sand.  

Pictures!


























At one point I went up to put some more quarters in the meter.  I was 4 minutes late.  I got up there and the meter guy was there observing the meter and checking out the car.  I held my quarters up and said I was there.  He nodded and let me go.  Whew!

Once again, I loved having the beach mostly to ourselves.  The bathrooms are great for public beach bathrooms, but I especially like the outdoor showers and faucets to get the kids cleaned up.

Everyone but us headed out around noon, I think.  My husband decided he wanted to eat lunch at the Stuft Surfer.  






I ordered Chicken Nachos, thinking they couldn't go wrong with that.  I was wrong.  I was expecting nacho cheese sauce on chips with some chicken and maybe tomatoes and sour cream.  It was chips with dried and shriveled up chicken, with canned chili with beef poured over the top, and a few tomatoes.  And a tiny bit of shredded cheese.  I thought the chicken with canned chili with hamburger in it was such an odd combination.  It wasn't good.  My husband had a good philly cheese steak sandwich and my kids had a club sandwich, hot dog, and chicken fries.  Everyone else seemed to enjoy their meal.  There are picnic tables right on the beach, right next to the cafe.  It really is a great location.






The birds were going crazy, flying in these perfectly synchronized formations first one direction and then the other and back.  It was kind of creepy.  It made me wonder if they were sensing an earthquake or something.   

(I thought the black and white gave the picture a more ominous feel!)






No earthquakes, but a man came to feed the birds.  One bird landed on the man's hat.  He seemed to act like that was nothing out of the ordinary.
















We finally left the beach and headed back to HoJo.  There would be time to shower, and rest a little, but probably not fit in a full-fledged nap.

Up next...Mickey's Halloween Party!


----------



## tksbaskets

Hi Deej,
I'll have to start my comments backwards - YEAH that there are still wonderful people with integrity.  The wallet arrived WITH all the money. 

You sure had an action packed day!  Glad you took a spin on TSMM.  How is there possibly another place we've never seen/eaten at??  The Village Haus place.  Where is it?  The pizza looked good but I have to admit that my stomach started to rumble when I got a look at that decadent piece of fudge!  I  when I saw the pic where your DS held the chocolate Kicked ear (I mean Mickey!) onto his ghost treat for the pic!  Too funny.  Loved the B&W sans ear.

Very impressive FP stash!  So proud of you and yours! 

I can go to bed happy after sharing your day, seeing Mickey-esque flowers, and being treated to a few light fixture pics.  Ah, life is good!


----------



## kaoden39

Wow you are the update queen today!!

Those hanging flower pots would look great all around the HM all year, but they are not suitable on Main Street!  Ever!


I have the same set of ears as your DD.  I love all of the new ears.


I wish I had taken notes darn it.  Your DS9 reminds me of my oldest daughter, we have sat and watched many rides together.


----------



## deejdigsdis

We rested up a bit and then headed out for the party.  My mom, sisters and I just wore the same hats we bought for the party 2 years ago.  Mine is a Goofy pirate hat.  My husband wore his Grumpy hat, and all the kids wore their new hats.  No other dressing up involved.  At one point I thought it would be fun to go as Lindana from Phineas and Ferb...you know me and my 80s music...but it didn't go any further than a thought. 

We were going to meet the rest of our group up on the Main Street Train Station platform between 5 and 5:30.  We just weren't sure how long it would take to stand in line and get in with a sold out party.  We ended up running into our group on the walkway between Harbor and the security tables.  We didn't need to stand in line for more than a few minutes, if that.  They immediately put wristbands on us.  We brought in our own treat bags.  I also brought in glow in the dark necklaces from the Dollar Store to help us keep track of each other if needed.  Plus the necklaces were just festive.

We stood off to the side before heading through the tunnel to figure out some kind of plan.  I just wanted to know what everyone's priorities were.

Sis50 in her Candy Corn ear headband.






SIL wearing one of her girls' Minnie headbands.  (Does anyone else think it looks like a fancy bra? )






Characters and the cavalcade weren't priorities for anyone, really.  I just thought this was funny since these 2 reasons along with the fireworks would be main reasons for some to pay extra for the party.  I wouldn't sit around and wait for the cavalcade, but if anyone had been interested I would have done what we did last time.  Just walk up to Small World right before it entered that area.  

It was about 5:30.  We decided to go ride the Matterhorn.  Our wristbands were checked on our way over, even though it wasn't 6:00 yet.  The wait was surprisingly not long.  This was DS9's first time to ride and he was a little nervous.  We ended up on the Fantasyland side.  It honestly pains me to say this...but it just wasn't that fun.  The new bobsleds are a big fail to me.  I can't understand spending so much money to replace something and have it fail in such a miserable way.  The people making the decisions are smart people.  How could they get these sleds so wrong?  My 5' 7" Sis38 who is very slender had a hard time fitting in the sleds.  And my 6' 3" husband?  I'm not sure he'll ever ride again.  Surely they tested them out?  The ride itself was slower than ever and jerkier than ever.  It made me so sad as this ride has always been a favorite of mine.  It was very disappointing.  OK.  Enough complaining.  The good news is that DS9 liked it _because_ it was slower.  

The clock officially struck 6:00pm when we got off the Matterhorn.  We then headed over to ride Thunder Mountain.  A favorite of all the kids.  It is also my favorite of all the "mountain" rides.  I was glad that they were continuing to check for wristbands.

Scene on the way...






We decided to save trick-or-treating for the last hour or so.  Notice the wristbands on DS6 and my 7 year old niece.






I don't remember the wristbands being this cute 2 years ago.    They were shiny and had #8 on them.






6:20pm.  It's starting to get dark now.  






A ride on Haunted Mansion was a priority of mine, so we did that next.






Most of the group then wanted to ride Splash Mountain.    I was not numbered in that group.  I had no desire to walk around wet all night long.  My sisters, SIL, mom, 12 year old nephew and I rode Pooh while the others went on Splash Mountain.

I took a couple treat pictures when we were done.  I couldn't believe the price of this apple.  Yes, I know prices are high at Disneyland, but I think they really outdid themselves this time!






Cute cupcakes:






My nephew found some slugs while we waited for the others.






The line for Splash must have been a little longer than I had imagined.  It seemed like we were waiting for a while.  Everyone came off excited and wanted to go again.  Off they went.  They either rode 2 times the first time around, and went back for a 3rd time after checking in with us...or they rode once and checked in with us, then rode 2 more times.  So a total of 3 rides on Splash Mountain for them.  Nobody seemed to mind the dampness.






They all wanted to do Star Tours next.  Sis38 and I don't do that ride, and we didn't really feel like sitting around just waiting this time, so we rode Buzz and then trick-or-treated on the Innoventions treat trail.  I remember one of the kids seemed a bit miffed that we trick-or-treated without them, but sitting around waiting wasn't going to fly this time.






The line was a little daunting but we seemed to get through quickly.






We thought it was odd that this CM was dancing around with Perry when there was a long line of people waiting to get a picture.  Now that I look at her, she looks really young.  Maybe she was dressed as a CM for her costume?






One more picture before meeting the others after their ride on Star Tours.  I was hoping to ride during the party but there was no way I was going to wait for over an hour!


----------



## Sherry E

Another bonanza o' photos and updates!

I love the dramatic black and white picture from Newport.

That light fixture in the Mad Hatter is great (and I've never seen it before, in any photos or anything)!  See, that kind of light fixture is exactly why I wanted to start the "Let There Be Light" thread - as we know, there are all kinds of lights around DLR that have very specific, very appropriate themes to them or some sort of unusual design, and I'd bet that most of them go overlooked or unnoticed.  That Mad Hatter light fixture would be a good example, as would the planet-themed lights in the Buzz Lightyear ride, the "bug butt" lights (as PHXscuba calls them) in A Bug's Land, etc.  Those are all very theme-appropriate and theme-specific!

As to why the Halloween floral Masked Mickey (or Bandit Mickey!) comes and goes, I don't know.  I literally squealed with glee when I saw it in DL right in front of me last year (hence, my "Return of the Masked Mouse...." TR title from last year).  I couldn't believe it was back - I hadn't seen it since 2007 and I didn't think it would ever come back.  So DL brought Masked Mickey back for one season...and then cruelly ripped him from our clutches yet again this year.

When I first found out that Masked Bandit Mickey was not there this year at the beginning of the Halloween season, I knew that it meant the Halloween decor was being scaled back again.  The reason why Masked Mickey was not there could only come down to a few choices: 

1) Budget - maybe DLR just decided to put the lion's share of the holiday decorating funds into this year's Christmas season and that meant an even more stripped-down Halloween; 

2) Error - maybe, for some reason or another, they attempted to put Masked Mickey there but it didn't come out right, or some mistake was made and there was no time to correct it; or.... 

3) Who knows??  Maybe they didn't put him there because of the weather - maybe, because it had been so hot for quite a while in September this year, the DLR landscapers, gardeners and horticultural experts decided that the little mini-pumpkins and flowers they use in that display would rot in the heat if they left Masked Mickey there for 1-1/2 months. 


Yes, those apples are mighty expensive.  I find all of the goodies at DLR to be overly expensive (I mean, let's face it - those sundaes I bought at Ghirardelli in June were expensive even with an AP discount), and often times their taste does not quite live up to the price from what people say.  I don't think I have ever heard anyone rave about a DLR cupcake.  The cupcakes look really cute but most folks are not satisfied with the taste.

I think that the gingerbread cookies with mouse ears are expensive-ish ($4.00 or more, at last count), and depending on where you buy them they could either be very worth the price or not worth the price.

Did you find the Halloween Party to be very crowded?  All of the party nights sold out except for the next-to-last one.  So even if the lines for rides were good, there should have been mobs of people everywhere else.

Don't tell me that you didn't even go into Pixie Hollow to hit the treat trail!  That's one of the places to go at night because it's beautiful and the Pixies are not there!  Plus, there is an entrance and exit to the treat trail right by the Matterhorn!


----------



## deejdigsdis

tksbaskets said:


> Hi Deej,
> I'll have to start my comments backwards - YEAH that there are still wonderful people with integrity.  The wallet arrived WITH all the money.
> 
> You sure had an action packed day!  Glad you took a spin on TSMM.  How is there possibly another place we've never seen/eaten at??  The Village Haus place.  Where is it?  The pizza looked good but I have to admit that my stomach started to rumble when I got a look at that decadent piece of fudge!  I  when I saw the pic where your DS held the chocolate Kicked ear (I mean Mickey!) onto his ghost treat for the pic!  Too funny.  Loved the B&W sans ear.
> 
> Very impressive FP stash!  So proud of you and yours!
> 
> I can go to bed happy after sharing your day, seeing Mickey-esque flowers, and being treated to a few light fixture pics.  Ah, life is good!



Yes, it was great that the money was all there.  

Village Haus is in Fantasyland.  I'm surprised you didn't see it with your boys' continual insistence to ride Dumbo, Casey Jr. Train, and the Storybook Land Canal Boats.  



kaoden39 said:


> Wow you are the update queen today!!
> 
> Those hanging flower pots would look great all around the HM all year, but they are not suitable on Main Street!  Ever!
> 
> 
> I have the same set of ears as your DD.  I love all of the new ears.
> 
> 
> I wish I had taken notes darn it.  Your DS9 reminds me of my oldest daughter, we have sat and watched many rides together.



I know.  I was really shocked when I saw those hanging flower baskets.  I was thinking, "I know it's Halloween and all, but really??"  They just didn't fit in to me.

I think my days of sitting with DS9 watching some of the rides will be fewer and far between next time.  He really branched out!



Sherry E said:


> Another bonanza o' photos and updates!
> 
> I love the dramatic black and white picture from Newport.
> 
> That light fixture in the Mad Hatter is great (and I've never seen it before, in any photos or anything)!  See, that kind of light fixture is exactly why I wanted to start the "Let There Be Light" thread - as we know, there are all kinds of lights around DLR that have very specific, very appropriate themes to them or some sort of unusual design, and I'd bet that most of them go overlooked or unnoticed.  That Mad Hatter light fixture would be a good example, as would the planet-themed lights in the Buzz Lightyear ride, the "bug butt" lights (as PHXscuba calls them) in A Bug's Land, etc.  Those are all very theme-appropriate and theme-specific!
> 
> As to why the Halloween floral Masked Mickey (or Bandit Mickey!) comes and goes, I don't know.  I literally squealed with glee when I saw it in DL right in front of me last year (hence, my "Return of the Masked Mouse...." TR title from last year).  I couldn't believe it was back - I hadn't seen it since 2007 and I didn't think it would ever come back.  So DL brought Masked Mickey back for one season...and then cruelly ripped him from our clutches yet again this year.
> 
> When I first found out that Masked Bandit Mickey was not there this year at the beginning of the Halloween season, I knew that it meant the Halloween decor was being scaled back again.  The reason why Masked Mickey was not there could only come down to a few choices:
> 
> 1) Budget - maybe DLR just decided to put the lion's share of the holiday decorating funds into this year's Christmas season and that meant an even more stripped-down Halloween;
> 
> 2) Error - maybe, for some reason or another, they attempted to put Masked Mickey there but it didn't come out right, or some mistake was made and there was no time to correct it; or....
> 
> 3) Who knows??  Maybe they didn't put him there because of the weather - maybe, because it had been so hot for quite a while in September this year, the DLR landscapers, gardeners and horticultural experts decided that the little mini-pumpkins and flowers they use in that display would rot in the heat if they left Masked Mickey there for 1-1/2 months.
> 
> 
> Yes, those apples are mighty expensive.  I find all of the goodies at DLR to be overly expensive (I mean, let's face it - those sundaes I bought at Ghirardelli in June were expensive even with an AP discount), and often times their taste does not quite live up to the price from what people say.  I don't think I have ever heard anyone rave about a DLR cupcake.  The cupcakes look really cute but most folks are not satisfied with the taste.
> 
> I think that the gingerbread cookies with mouse ears are expensive-ish ($4.00 or more, at last count), and depending on where you buy them they could either be very worth the price or not worth the price.
> 
> Did you find the Halloween Party to be very crowded?  All of the party nights sold out except for the next-to-last one.  So even if the lines for rides were good, there should have been mobs of people everywhere else.
> 
> Don't tell me that you didn't even go into Pixie Hollow to hit the treat trail!  That's one of the places to go at night because it's beautiful and the Pixies are not there!  Plus, there is an entrance and exit to the treat trail right by the Matterhorn!



I figured the Missing Masked Mickey was due to just not taking the time to do it.  To me, it should be something done every year.  It adds so much to the Halloween feel when you enter the park, and doesn't seem like it would take all that much work compared to some of the other things they do.  But who knows.  That's easy for me to say when I have no idea what goes on behind the scenes, etc.

YES.  I found the Halloween Party to be very crowded.  I decided you can't go into it thinking there will be lower crowds just because it's an extra ticket event.  You just need to think of it as a regular day that anyone and everyone will be attending.  I have to say I enjoyed the party 2 years ago more.  More on that later.  I had seen on the Disneyland website that the party on the 29th was sold out as well.  

I didn't even see the Pixie Hollow Treat Trail!  So nope...I didn't make it back there.  My favorite treat trail by far was the one that went through the Golden Horseshoe.  Definitely more Halloweeny than others.


----------



## Sherry E

Yes - the Golden Horseshoe treat trail was a favorite of mine at last year's party.  I kept mentioning it in the Halloween thread, telling people to not pay attention to the fact that the Horseshoe trail has a really long line because the line moves pretty fast.  I wouldn't have known that there were extra decorations inside the building if I hadn't gotten into the line for the treats!

I know that when the inevitable Christmas party rolls around (probably next year), people will convince themselves that it means light crowds (like they do with the Halloween party), but it will be the same thing - just like a regular day, but with a separate ticket!

I think Masked Mickey should be there every year too.  Clearly Disney knows the Halloween season is coming, and they know when they have to start rolling out the decorations.  They know that if they are going to put out Masked Mickey, they have to take the time to do it and get it set up by the start date of the season.  Somewhere along he line someone decided to not put him out this year.  That's why I'm positive there is another reason involved for not taking the time to do it - probably budget but maybe something else.  For some reason, the Masked Mickey set-up is not something they want to put out every year.  It must be costing them too much in time or labor.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Sis38 and I met up with everyone else after we rode Buzz and trick-or-treated through Innoventions.  I haven't been in that building since it housed America Sings!  

It seems like the kids wanted to ride Astro Orbitor next.  Sis50 wanted to get pics taken with the "Strom Troppers" -- as they were listed on the map.  She was shocked that none of the kids in our group were interested in joining her.  So my husband went with her while my bro and his family, my DS12 and DS6 rode the rockets.  Sis38, my mom, DS9 and I sat out.  They sat by those weird rocks near Astro Orbitor while I went over to check out the fireworks situation.  I wanted to see how crowded it was, and also take some pictures on Main Street.  Well, I couldn't take the route I wanted to, as they had ropes up.  I went a different way and only walked down Main Street a very short distance before deciding it just wasn't worth fighting the crowds to get some Main Street pictures.    There were just too many people to comfortably take pictures without people being in my way, or me being in the way of others.  I made my way back to the ones waiting while the others were still in line for the rockets.  

After my Sis50 had her Storm Troopers picture taken, and the others got off Astro Orbitor, we tried to make our way toward Main Street to find a spot for the fireworks.  The good spots would have obviously been taken long ago.  I knew we wouldn't get to see the Master of Ceremonies, but I was still hoping to be able to see something.  Well, we couldn't even make it TO Main Street.  We stood along a little fence on the walkway near Plaza Inn before you get to Main Street.  It wasn't in the area where they asked people to keep moving.  It was OK to stand there, but compared to having such a great spot in front of the Castle last time, this was really disappointing.  I knew going into it that with our large group we weren't going to stake out a spot for everyone from the get-go, but our final watching spot just didn't do the show justice.  Still, it was nice to hear the audio and see some fireworks.

After the fireworks we began trick-or-treating as a group.  We started at Innoventions, moved along to the old Motor Boat Cruise area, and then on into Fantasyland.











I really LOVED the bright colorful costumes the CMs were wearing with the "bat" accents.  So cute!






On the walkway heading toward Small World.











IASW didn't look like this 2 years ago.  This was a big improvement over the plain "Mickey's Halloween Party" projection from 2010.






Heading back to Fantasyland after the treat trail just beyond IASW...






OK...this was a fun trail!  It took us right through Village Haus restaurant.  So clever and fun!






Now for my very favorite treat trail!  Inside the Golden Horseshoe!  (The Village Haus and Golden Horseshoe weren't part of the treat trail line-up 2 years ago...unless I completely missed seeing those.)






This ghostly man playing the piano was a great addition!






I felt like they went all out in transforming this "hall" into a festive trick-or-treat area.






Continuing our trick-or-treating along the Rivers of America...











We hit what we thought was the last trail as the clock struck 11:00pm and they announced that the party was over.  The kids were beat.  My husband headed out with DS9 who was about to fall asleep on his feet.  His feet that were killing him.  The rest of us stuck around to figure out our plan for the morning.  Would people want to sleep in or make the 8am opening?  My brother and his family planned to be there at opening, I believe.  Or maybe we were going to meet at 9am on a bench on Buena Vista Street.  We definitely planned to start our day at DCA.  

A couple last sights as we left the party...











*PARTY THOUGHTS:*

-- I enjoyed it more in 2010.  The 2012 party was sold out, the 2010 party wasn't.  It definitely felt more crowded to me, and I thought the 2010 party felt VERY crowded.

-- I kind of feel guilty that I enjoyed the party more the first time around, when my kids weren't with me.    Even though the reasons I didn't 
enjoy it as much this time around had nothing to do with my kids, per se.

-- If we do a reunion trip over Halloween Time again, and if we go to the party, I would suggest actually splitting up into groups who want to do "like things."  Rides on Splash Mountain, Star Tours, Astro Orbitor didn't appeal to me and my Sis38 at all.  So there was a lot of sitting around and waiting.  The party is too short to sit around and wait for other people to do their thing.  I'm not saying the others _expected_ us to sit around and wait, by any means, but instead of me sitting or having someone sit around waiting for me I would suggest "Go do your own thing for a few hours and we will meet up for fireworks and trick-or-treating" or something like that.  We had 3 wonderful days of park time together as a big group where we largely stayed together for almost everything.  With limited party time, it probably would have been wiser to plan a split up to avoid some people sitting around.

-- The candy wasn't as "good" this time around.  More than 1/3 of my bag was Tootsie rolls in one form or another.  Midgees, large thick ones, longer skinny ones, and a few Tootsie Pops.  And no Ghirardelli Squares this time around.    I don't know if they didn't have a treat trail, or if I just missed it.  I enjoyed every single Snickers bar I received, though.

-- So far this is just a list of complaints.  Good Grief.    I DID like seeing people in their costumes.  It would have been nice to just sit on a bench around 5pm and watch people stream in and check out costumes, but can you imagine how that would have gone over with the kids?    "OK kids, we are all going to sit here for an hour and watch people come in and check out all the creative costumes..."  Speaking of creative costumes...one lady was dressed as the UP house, complete with balloons.

-- I love seeing all the extra decorations you don't see during the day.  Especially the fog and lights.  Very cool.

I guess that brings us to the end of our Mickey's Halloween Party.  Which also brings us to 4 days down, 4 days to go!


----------



## tksbaskets

Four days down already?  

I LOL about the comments about my sons in Fantasyland!  I do know every eatery in DCA around TSMM!

I just loved your spooky picture of the train station.  

Yes, splitting up may have been a better plan.  Next time 

Looking forward to following you to DCA!


----------



## Sherry E

Someone posted a picture of the MHP map back when the MHP began on 9/28, and "Strom Troppers" was brought to our attention!

And...if you look at the paragraph that begins with "Inspired by..." on this page - http://disneyland.disney.go.com/events/secret-wings-ice-skating-rink/ - you'll see that Tinkerbell has been given a new name (that is, unless someone at Disney catches the error and corrects it before you see it).  

Let's just say that to call Tinkerbell a '_wee_' little pixie would be very fitting.

A lot of what I have done at various jobs in my life has been proofreading and copy editing-type tasks.  Whenever I see something reeeealllly crazy like that (Strom Troppers?  Lol), I can't help but want to go in and fix it.  I don't know who is doing the copy editing at Disney these days, but they aren't on the ball.

There was no Ghirardelli station last year at the MHP, but the Golden Horseshoe trail (as I mentioned in my above post) was there.

The best area is back by the Ranch/Carnival - at night at the MHP there are creepy purple and red glowing lights emanating from dark caves and things.  Plus, there's more fog!

I agree with TK - the spooky train station picture is a winner!  I love that one too.  I also agree with you that the IASW facade looks much better with the Halloween projections on it than without.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Hi Deej,

Glad that you had a great time at DL last month. I have a long ways to catch up after I got back from my WDW trip in a couple of days. It will be a few days until I catch up and I still have to write up my trip. So much to do these next couple of weeks until I go back to DL. I did read part of your first update and see that your DS's like Legos a lot.


----------



## deejdigsdis

tksbaskets said:


> Four days down already?
> 
> I LOL about the comments about my sons in Fantasyland!  I do know every eatery in DCA around TSMM!
> 
> I just loved your spooky picture of the train station.
> 
> Yes, splitting up may have been a better plan.  Next time
> 
> Looking forward to following you to DCA!



Thanks TK.  I hope to be back with the next update in a couple of days.  Life all of a sudden got busy again!



Sherry E said:


> Someone posted a picture of the MHP map back when the MHP began on 9/28, and "Strom Troppers" was brought to our attention!
> 
> *I had seen reports of this typo before I left for my trip.  Surely it was brought to their attention at some point?  I guess they didn't want to go to the hassle of reprinting.*
> 
> And...if you look at the paragraph that begins with "Inspired by..." on this page - http://disneyland.disney.go.com/events/secret-wings-ice-skating-rink/ - you'll see that Tinkerbell has been given a new name (that is, unless someone at Disney catches the error and corrects it before you see it).
> 
> Let's just say that to call Tinkerbell a '_wee_' little pixie would be very fitting.
> 
> [*B]Nope, they hadn't changed it by the time I saw it.   I always thought "Tinkerbell" was one word.  I see they have it as 1 word in some places and 2 words in others.  Strange.
> 
> A lot of what I have done at various jobs in my life has been proofreading and copy editing-type tasks.  Whenever I see something reeeealllly crazy like that (Strom Troppers?  Lol), I can't help but want to go in and fix it.  I don't know who is doing the copy editing at Disney these days, but they aren't on the ball.
> 
> There was no Ghirardelli station last year at the MHP, but the Golden Horseshoe trail (as I mentioned in my above post) was there.
> 
> The best area is back by the Ranch/Carnival - at night at the MHP there are creepy purple and red glowing lights emanating from dark caves and things.  Plus, there's more fog!
> 
> I agree with TK - the spooky train station picture is a winner!  I love that one too.  I also agree with you that the IASW facade looks much better with the Halloween projections on it than without.*


*

Thanks!  I love all the spider web and jack-o-lantern projections they use.  Such a seemingly simple way to spook things up a bit.



mvf-m11c said:



			Hi Deej,

Glad that you had a great time at DL last month. I have a long ways to catch up after I got back from my WDW trip in a couple of days. It will be a few days until I catch up and I still have to write up my trip. So much to do these next couple of weeks until I go back to DL. I did read part of your first update and see that your DS's like Legos a lot.
		
Click to expand...


Hi Bret!    Good to hear from you.  No rush to get caught up around here.  I'm the one that needs to catch up in your TR.  You know I was avoiding Cars Land pictures.  Now that my trip has come and gone, and I feel like I barely glanced at anything in Cars Land, I am ready to go back and look at your pictures and Sherry's pictures to see everything that I walked by and missed!  There are so many details that I didn't get a chance to discover on my own.  Thanks for stopping by. *


----------



## Sherry E

*Deej -*

Back in June I took an actual photo of the oil stains on the ground and at least one picture of one of the areas on the ground in Cars Land with deliberate cracks - so you have that fun to look forward to!!!  Embrace the oil stains!  One of the CM's in Cars Land told me that the janitorial crew saw the oil spots and were frantically trying to clean them - you can't have big ugly stains on Disney property, after all - and then they found out the stains were deliberately put there!

Someone did get to the Tinkerbell page and change it since I last looked at it!  Someone finally caught that major error.  They still have Tinkerbell referenced as Tinker Bell (which is odd, as that is not the way Disney usually spells it), but they took out the 'le' at the end of 'Tink' and put in the correct 'er.'  So she is no longer _Tinkle_ Bell, as she was a few days ago.  I'm not sure which version you saw, but now it says "Tinker Bell."  Tinkle Bell is gone forever.

For such a major goof as "Strom Troppers," I can't believe Disney didn't just shell out the money and get those MHP maps reprinted - STAT!  That kind of error is embarrassing for a company that pays so much attention to detail.  Then again, they let Tinkle Bell slip past them too.  They must have cut back in their proofreading department, or they hired people who are clearly not good at spotting major errors!

I wouldn't be surprised if a lurker from Disney got wind of the fact that someone noticed "Tinkle Bell."  I think that there are people at Disney who peek in on this board and the other 'main' Disney discussion boards such as Mice Chat.  They pay attention to social media more and more often these days and read what people are saying about their 'product,' so it would make sense.  There have been times in which certain things were mentioned or discussed in threads...and then the very next day or soon after the same subject popped up on the Parks Blog, or the questions raised were suddenly addressed.  The Parks Blog knows about the Christmas Superthread.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Sherry E said:


> *Deej -*
> 
> Back in June I took an actual photo of the oil stains on the ground and at least one picture of one of the areas on the ground in Cars Land with deliberate cracks - so you have that fun to look forward to!!!  Embrace the oil stains!  One of the CM's in Cars Land told me that the janitorial crew saw the oil spots and were frantically trying to clean them - you can't have big ugly stains on Disney property, after all - and then they found out the stains were deliberately put there!
> 
> Someone did get to the Tinkerbell page and change it since I last looked at it!  Someone finally caught that major error.  They still have Tinkerbell referenced as Tinker Bell (which is odd, as that is not the way Disney usually spells it), but they took out the 'le' at the end of 'Tink' and put in the correct 'er.'  So she is no longer _Tinkle_ Bell, as she was a few days ago.  I'm not sure which version you saw, but now it says "Tinker Bell."  Tinkle Bell is gone forever.
> 
> For such a major goof as "Strom Troppers," I can't believe Disney didn't just shell out the money and get those MHP maps reprinted - STAT!  That kind of error is embarrassing for a company that pays so much attention to detail.  Then again, they let Tinkle Bell slip past them too.  They must have cut back in their proofreading department, or they hired people who are clearly not good at spotting major errors!
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if a lurker from Disney got wind of the fact that someone noticed "Tinkle Bell."  I think that there are people at Disney who peek in on this board and the other 'main' Disney discussion boards such as Mice Chat.  They pay attention to social media more and more often these days and read what people are saying about their 'product,' so it would make sense.  There have been times in which certain things were mentioned or discussed in threads...and then the very next day or soon after the same subject popped up on the Parks Blog, or the questions raised were suddenly addressed.  The Parks Blog knows about the Christmas Superthread.



Embracing the oil stains!  I love it.  When I was loading some more pics on Photobucket today I noticed I captured some put-there-on-purpose cracks without even knowing it. 

Yes!  I did see "Tinkle Bell."  Sticking with the "tinkle" theme, it reminded me of when I accidentally typed "pooping bubbles" in my Chirstmas Time Trip Report last November instead of "popping bubbles."  (And would you believe when I just typed "sticking" in that last sentence, I actually accidentally typed "stinking" first?!?!  I really did.)  I wouldn't expect anyone else to remember the "pooping bubbles" -- but I'm assuming you remember since I know you have a better-than-average memory. 

Since they had "Tinker" and "Bell" as two separate words, which looked odd to me, I went to disneyland.com and looked under Pixie Hollow to see how it was spelled there.  Once again, it was 2 separate words.  It just doesn't look right.


----------



## deejdigsdis

So...Mickey's Halloween Party has come and gone.  Time to move on to the next day, Wednesday Oct. 24th.  The plan was kind of a "We'll call you when we get there" kind of plan.  When we get to DCA, that is.

DCA hours were 8am-8pm today, and Disneyland hours were 8am-6pm.  (DL was host to a private event that night.)  I really wanted to be there before opening, but I knew with the party getting over at 11pm the night before...chances of a pre-opening arrival were slim.  I got up Wednesday morning and asked the kids if they wanted to meet their cousins at DCA with me, or sleep a while longer and come over later with Dad.  Just as I suspected, DS12 wanted to go with me while DS9 and DS6 stayed behind to catch a little more shuteye.  (Three years ago a similar thing happened.  I asked the boys who would be joining me for Magic Morning and who would stay with Dad and come over later.  I received the same answers from my boys back then.)  

DS12 and I headed out so we could meet the others on a bench on Buena Vista Street at 9am -- so 1 hour after opening.  (I know...I know...  We should have tried to get there earlier.)  We got in line for the DCA turnstiles.  It was this week that they started having guests with 4 or 5 day park hoppers stand in a separate line from the other guests.  Just 2 turnstiles were designated to the 4 and 5 day park hopper people, mind you.  Funny thing was....these 2 lines were ALWAYS shorter than the other turnstile lines.  I found it interesting to come back to reports on the DIS after our trip and read that others' experiences were very different from my own.  Each time we got in line I would ask a CM how they would like me to handle the situation.  I had an AP, my kids all had 4 day park hoppers.  I wouldn't mind sending DS12 through the turnstile on his own and have a designated meeting spot once through the gates, while I went through a different turnstile.  But I had no intentions of sending DS6 through one line on his own while I went through another line.  So anyway...I asked a CM each time how they would like me to handle it.  I was surprised that each time I asked, the CM would comment on how they hadn't come across that before.  I would tell them that last time I was sent to the 4/5 day PH line with my children, and each time they agreed that would be best.  I would just explain the situation when I got up to the scanner and all was well.  Except one time.  A CM began to say something like, "Ma'am we can't have you going through the 4/5 day line with your Annual Pass.  Send your children through and then you stand in the other line and meet them later..."  Just as the mama bear was about to wake up inside of me, the CM let out a big booming laugh and said something to the effect of, "Of course we aren't going to make you stand in separate lines!"  So...bottome line...the 4/5 day line thing was not an inconvenience or annoyance to us.  (Except for 1 time with some initial confusion.)  It was always MUCH shorter than the other lines.  Good grief, that was a long paragraph to say that my son and I stood in such-and-such line and met the others on BVS.  

We arrived shortly after 9am.  My mom, Sis50, brother, SIL, 2 nephews and 2 nieces were waiting.  Sis38 had to conduct some job interviews over the phone -- one at 8am and one at 9am -- so she was going to meet up a bit later.  We decided to head to Cars Land.  I thought it would be a madhouse.  I have no idea if DCA had early entry that day.  I haven't kept up to speed with all those early entry and Magic Morning goings on.  Sis38 called while we were walking over there and met up with us before getting in line for Radiator Springs Racers.  

I didn't take time to look around the street as we walked toward RSR, but I do remember noticing it wasn't nearly as crowded as we were expecting.

Getting in line for RSR.






Check out the Standby wait time.  45 minutes!  I was expecting a longer line by this time.

Some pics taken while in line.






One of the snacks from the party the night before.  We munched on these while in line.  They kind of have the texture of a light, thin piece of styrofoam, but that didn't keep me from eating them.  











I LOVED this fan.  Just an old-looking fan that you might find in a workshop, complete with all the dust you'd expect to see on said workshop fan.  It wasn't super hot at that point, but it still felt good.






Just the kind of light you'd expect in the workshop or fix-it garage.






We not only embrace the oil stains...(shout-out to Sherry)...we embrace the rust stains as well.    Such incredible detail found in those rust stains.






I'm not really sure what inspired me to take this picture...






And of course...being a mom of 3 boys...I couldn't make it past this gas pump without one of them saying "Look!  It says Butt Gas!"  






When we got home, DS12 asked me if I took any pictures of garbage cans this trip.  I said, "No.  I'm pretty sure I didn't."  He said, "Well, I'm pretty sure you did."  Looks like he was right!






Taking a break...will return later.


----------



## Sherry E

deejdigsdis said:


> Embracing the oil stains!  I love it.  When I was loading some more pics on Photobucket today I noticed I captured some put-there-on-purpose cracks without even knowing it.
> 
> Yes!  I did see "Tinkle Bell."  Sticking with the "tinkle" theme, it reminded me of when I accidentally typed "pooping bubbles" in my Chirstmas Time Trip Report last November instead of "popping bubbles."  (And would you believe when I just typed "sticking" in that last sentence, I actually accidentally typed "stinking" first?!?!  I really did.)  I wouldn't expect anyone else to remember the "pooping bubbles" -- but I'm assuming you remember since I know you have a better-than-average memory.
> 
> Since they had "Tinker" and "Bell" as two separate words, which looked odd to me, I went to disneyland.com and looked under Pixie Hollow to see how it was spelled there.  Once again, it was 2 separate words.  It just doesn't look right.



You got more pictures than you realized!  You must have been so wrapped up in family fun that you lost track of taking some of the photos you took - maybe you were just snapping away unconsciously.  Who knows what treasures you will discover as you load more photos to Photobucket?  (Which reminds me - I must keep an eagle eye on that Photobucket in early December to see if they once again have some holiday effects options, since the effects seem to vanish quickly.)

"Tinker Bell" doesn't look right at all.  And I know I am not imagining that Disney has spelled it as one word in the past - I just don't have the incentive to go and hunt down where I saw the one-word name.  It has not always been Tinker Bell.

Of course I remember "pooping bubbles" - that gave me one of the biggest laughs I've had in ages!  And just to be clear - I was/am not laughing at you.  Lord knows I leave typos in things all the time - sometimes I have time to catch them right on the spot; sometimes I don't see them until a month later.  I could see how easy it would be to turn "popping" into "pooping."  I think I was laughing in the same way I laugh at the crazy auto-text/auto-correct stuff - it comes out as such funny-sounding phrases.  The phrase "pooping bubbles" just amused me.  

"Strom Troppers" also amuses me - but then I get annoyed at Disney for not spending the money to get new maps printed with the correct spelling.  It's not like they don't have the money.  

For some reason, in the case of "Tinkle Bell," it was funny to me and yet, again, I get annoyed at Disney because I expect a mega-corporation such as Disney with sooooooo much money (um, they just bought LucasFilm for more than 4 billion dollars) and soooo much attention to quality and detail to hire people who will catch errors like that before they hit the website.  They should not have crazy typos like that going up on the site!


----------



## Sherry E

I didn't ride RSR when I was in Cars Land in June, so any pictures taken from the actual line for the ride are new to me! 

You're right - the fan and the light look very authentic to the setting, as does the rust!  Embrace the rust!

Those fruit things are a very weird texture - I ate them too, but I thought they were very strange.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Sherry E said:


> You got more pictures than you realized!  You must have been so wrapped up in family fun that you lost track of taking some of the photos you took - maybe you were just snapping away unconsciously.  Who knows what treasures you will discover as you load more photos to Photobucket?  (Which reminds me - I must keep an eagle eye on that Photobucket in early December to see if they once again have some holiday effects options, since the effects seem to vanish quickly.)
> 
> "Tinker Bell" doesn't look right at all.  And I know I am not imagining that Disney has spelled it as one word in the past - I just don't have the incentive to go and hunt down where I saw the one-word name.  It has not always been Tinker Bell.
> 
> Of course I remember "pooping bubbles" - that gave me one of the biggest laughs I've had in ages!  And just to be clear - I was/am not laughing at you.  Lord knows I leave typos in things all the time - sometimes I have time to catch them right on the spot; sometimes I don't see them until a month later.  I could see how easy it would be to turn "popping" into "pooping."  I think I was laughing in the same way I laugh at the crazy auto-text/auto-correct stuff - it comes out as such funny-sounding phrases.  The phrase "pooping bubbles" just amused me.
> 
> "Strom Troppers" also amuses me - but then I get annoyed at Disney for not spending the money to get new maps printed with the correct spelling.  It's not like they don't have the money.
> 
> For some reason, in the case of "Tinkle Bell," it was funny to me and yet, again, I get annoyed at Disney because I expect a mega-corporation such as Disney with sooooooo much money (um, they just bought LucasFilm for more than 4 billion dollars) and soooo much attention to quality and detail to hire people who will catch errors like that before they hit the website.  They should not have crazy typos like that going up on the site!



Yes, that's what I figured.  I think it's funny how surprised I am that I ended up with so many pictures.  You would think I'd know...I was there!  I was the one snapping the pictures.    I am definitely pleasantly surprised.

The Tinker Bell thing...I can't seem to let it go.  On the official disneyland.com calendar it also says "Tinker Bell" when referring to the iceskating thing.

Pooping bubbles...yes, I know you weren't laughing at me.    It still gives me a chuckle when I think about it.  What a picture to have in my mind!  

OK...let's move on to another update.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Continuing on with standing in line for RSR...

This may have been my favorite part of the line area.  I LOVED these bottles in the wall.











These pictures don't do them justice.  When the light hits them just right...beautiful!
















Another thing I loved...these pipe railings.  I thought they looked so cool.






Even though I tried to avoid pictures of Cars Land for months, here is a photo subject that I didn't successfully avoid.  






Some more views...
















Doesn't this look cool?






Even the gates in the boarding area are pipe-like.






So we finally boarded the ride.  It turned out our Standby wait was actually 1 hour to the minute, not the posted 45 minutes.  Time went by pretty quickly with so much to look at, though.






It's kind of funny that I have 3 boys and my 1st ride on RSR was shared with my 10 and 12 year old nephews!    They requested to ride with me, so I sat up front with them.  DS12 was in the back, and of course DS9 and DS6 were still back at the hotel.






I didn't have high expectations for this ride.  When I originally heard about it, I was under the impression that the entire ride was a race.  It looked/sounded so fun.  It kind of reminded me of the old Soap Box Racers at Knott's Berry Farm, if that means anything to anyone, taken into the next generation.  Then I found out the whole ride _wasn't_ a race and it was disappointing.  From that point on I just figured it would be OK, just not as great as I was expecting.  I'm glad I went in with lower expectations.  I ended up really liking it a lot.  It was different than I was expecting, in a good way.  The "Cars" inside the dark part of the ride are amazing.  The size and detail just can't be beat.  

Here's the part where we get our tires changed in preparation for the big race.  This picture was taken while looking at a reflection of our car in a mirror.






We sat here for about 2 minutes.  I remember thinking it seemed kind of long to be sitting there, partially in silence, but it didn't seem like we were broken down.  

We ended up losing our race to strangers.  I was in the 2nd car of the 2 cars in our party.  We expected the rest of our party to be waiting for us at the exit, but they weren't.  We waited for a bit and then thought, "Well this is silly to wait for them...they got done before us, so why would they come out here after us."  I remembered someone from that group saying they needed to use the bathroom, so I figured they must have left for that.  We went to the nearest restroom in Cars Land and I was surprised they weren't there.  I tried to get a hold of Sis38 with no luck.  Finally, when we did touch base, it turns out that they HAD been waiting for us all along.  Apparently there are 2 different exit areas for RSR and I had no idea.  Not much time had passed, but we sure were confused with both groups waiting at different exits.

Funny thing...after the ride my 73-year-old mother said it was her new favorite ride in all of DLR!  Move over Soarin' Over California...  It was especially funny to me since she's never seen the movie "Cars" so there isn't that connection for her.  Will it remain her favorite ride for the rest of the trip???  Only time will tell.


----------



## tksbaskets

What a great ride you had!  If it's like Test Track in EPCOT I'm amazed your mom got on the ride in the first place.  She must have a need for speed 

All this while two of your kiddos are sleeping?    It seems strange there are two exit lines for RSR.  That's a good tip for future travelers.

What's next???


----------



## deejdigsdis

tksbaskets said:


> What a great ride you had!  If it's like Test Track in EPCOT I'm amazed your mom got on the ride in the first place.  She must have a need for speed
> 
> All this while two of your kiddos are sleeping?    It seems strange there are two exit lines for RSR.  That's a good tip for future travelers.
> 
> What's next???



Yes, my mom has a need for speed!  She's so funny.  We talked her out of going on California Screamin' this trip.  We were worried with the heart issues she's had lately.  She still has chest pains from her open heart surgery a year ago.  

What's next???  Tune into the next post.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Just finished riding RSR for the first time, and met up with our group at the Cars Land restroom after the double exit confusion at RSR.

We decided to finish out the Cars Land rides while we were there.  First up...






Again, they did a really great job with the queue.  So much to look at and discover.  It makes the time spent in line go by quickly.  Sights while we waited in line...






I should have taken another picture of those flowers up above, from a different angle.  They were red and white and oh so pretty!

These tires were placed along the railing every few feet or so.






This was my absolute favorite detail -- that I noticed, anyway.  I'm sure I missed a lot!  I loved these oversized tire planters and the tire tread pattern on the railing.  So clever!






I didn't have high hopes for this ride, either.  It seems like everything I read described LFT as you either love it or hate it.  My Sis38 who had ridden it for the first time a month earlier described it as a waste of time.  She rode it with the family, but I doubt she'd stand in line to ride on a solo trip.  She did say that the tires moved MUCH faster this time around than her previous visit in September.  My verdict...I am in the middle.  I don't love it OR hate it.  I thought it was fun.  I rode with my mom and we laughed a lot.  It was fun to have a large group of people -- 11 of us -- to try to bump into.  As we were getting into our tires we noticed my husband and 2 boys standing at the railing, watching the ride.  When I got the "DL or DCA?" text from my husband a little earlier, I said we were in line for LFT so they showed up just in time to watch us ride.  Our wait in line was about 30 minutes, by the way.






From here, all 14 of us got in a 20 minute line for MJJ.  I didn't think that was a bad wait.  I was planning on skipping this ride.  I don't do the Teacups or the Ladybug ride in a bug's land or anything of that nature.  Sis38 gets even more sick than I do, and she said it didn't affect her at all so I went along and shared a ride with my husband.  (I wonder if this was our first ride together?)  It was fun.  The kids all enjoyed it.  But if the truth be told, this kind of ride is on more of a carnival ride-level to me, not a Disney-level.






So less than 2 hours of standing in line to hit all 3 Cars Land rides.  Much better than what I was expecting!

By this time we were all ready for lunch.  I think some in our group were considering Flo's, but we ended up at Paradise Garden Grill/Boardwalk Pizza and Pasta.  This has been on my list of places to try ever since I saw the menu.  I went to get Fast Passes for something first -- can't remember what -- and then met everyone else over there.  Actually, I'm pretty sure it was GRR.  Anyway, the eating area is great.  Lots of tables and shade with live music in the gazebo.  Not my favorite kind of music, but I guess I can't expect live 80s music everywhere I go.  I can't even remember what kind of music was being played.  

This is what I had from Paradise Garden Grill.  The Greek Salad and the Brownie and Strawberry Skewer.  Both were delicious!











I thought the salad seemed a little small, but it was very filling.

I'm wishing I would have gotten another one of these...






I would have to say that this was my favorite meal this trip...as far as taste is concerned.  

No one else in my family wanted something from Paradise Garden Grill so my husband took the boys over to Boardwalk Pizza and Pasta.  I love that they are so close together.  They were going to get the food they wanted and meet me at the tables by the gazebo with the rest of the family.  

Now for the most frustrating moment of the trip.  My parents got a Disney Visa before the trip, and in turn received a $200 Disney Gift Card.  I was in charge of buying everyone's Disneyland tickets so my dad gave me the gift card to cover most of my mom's ticket price.  I gave my husband the $200 Gift Card to pay for the meal at Boardwalk P & P.  He came back and said they wouldn't take it.  It turns out that the magnetic strip on the back had been mostly scratched off.    Knowing my parents, I figured they must have thought they needed to scratch off an area to reveal a PIN or something.    My husband didn't want me to say anything to my mom.  I think he was picturing Drama at Disneyland.  Not sure why since that's not really my thing.  I knew how to talk to her without making her feel bad.  I just needed to know if that was indeed what happened, and let her know to never do that again.    So I nonchalantly talked to my mom and asked her if that's what she had done.  I was right.  My dad told her to scratch it off to get the PIN.    I let her know we'd get it all figured out, but next time she doesn't need to do anything to the card.  I didn't understand why the restaurant couldn't just plug in the card number by hand, but for some reason they couldn't.  More on this later. 

I didn't get any pictures of others' food.  I was a bit preoccupied with the gift card situation.  I remember I was the last one to finish eating.  I think I sent people to ride Goofy's while they waited for me?  Or maybe I mentioned it and they decided to use the bathroom and just sit with me instead.  Yeah, I think that's what happened.

I believe we wanted to do something that wouldn't interfere with our newly filled stomaches.  Everyone headed over toward Redwood Creek Challenge Trail while I headed to California Screamin' to get Fast Passes.  On my way back toward Redwood Creek Challenge Trail, I saw my family standing there watching the Green Army Men.  I don't think I've ever seen them before.  Just in pictures.  It turns out that the 5 boys in our group were doing the show with them.  Wish I could have seen it from the beginning, but what I saw was fun.

Finally...Redwood Creek!






I have never been here.  The online schedule said this would be closed while we were there, so I was pleasantly surprised to find it open.  None of my kids have had the chance to explore in here, and of course it was my nieces' and nephews' first time as well.  Sis38 sat outside the Trail and took care of work business over the phone while the rest of us went inside.  My mom and husband sat on a bench by the entrance.  We told the older kids that this would be the meeting spot.  They were off.  DS12 and my nephew (12) took off on their own, and DS9 and my nephew (10) took off on their own.  The rest of the adults tagged along with DS6 and my nieces.

DS6 was insistent that they scratch off all things on the map.  They didn't scratch off well at all.






It was really pretty back there.  I wonder why I didn't take many pictures.  The rope bridges were interesting.  Those holes were huge.  I couldn't understand how the younger kids could run across with no problems of their feet falling through the holes.  The adults...that was a different story.  My SIL's foot went through and she came down hard on a downward slope, with her backpack landing on top of her.  We all laughed as each of us had our own entanglements with the ropes, but it was odd that none of the kids had issues.

After some time in here, all 14 of us headed across the way to do GRR.  We had Fast Passes but the FP line was blocked off.  We stowed our stuff in one of the free lockers nearby and hopped in line for a less than 5 minute wait.  I love this ride, but I never want to be the one that gets absolutely soaked to the bone.  Unfortunately I have no pictures!  We ended up riding three times in a row with the last ride being an all girls raft (7) and an all boys raft (7).  So much fun!  I got my fair share of wetness, but I didn't get soaked all over like DS6.

Up next, back to the Pier to ride Mickey's Fun Wheel.  I think Sis50 sat this one out?  I just remember my mom (who was nervous since she doesn't like ferris wheels) and I rode in a non-swinging gondola with my SIL and niece and Sis38.






My husband, brother, all 3 of my boys, my 2 nephews, and 1 niece rode in the same gondola for the swinging side.  I didn't know you could pack that many people in there.  Did you catch that?  My DS9 went on a swinging gondola for his first ever spin on MFW!  This is the boy that avoided Golden Zephyr and Jumpin' Jellyfish because of his fear of heights!  






All the kids really enjoyed it.  The adults did too, for that matter.  My husband has been wanting to ride the swinging side for a long time now, but none of us would go with him.  He didn't want to get stuck riding with strangers, so he never did it.

The view from our non-swinging gondola:











All of the sudden the fountains came on and we noticed a Maestro Goofy down below.  Can you find him?  I had never heard of whatever this was but it was fun to catch it from the air.






I'm going to use this picture sometime in the Disneyland ABC's thread when it gets to "X."  











Is this a show that people typically gather around to see?  Because they didn't this time.  Is it new?

Seems like a good stopping point for now!


----------



## Sherry E

deej -

What a wonderful set of pictures in your last two installments!

As I mentioned earlier, I did not ride RSR - or any of the rides in Cars Land, for that matter - so anything from the queues for these rides is new to me!  Your photos and Bret's photos have shown me all the fun details from those queues!  I love the bottles in the wall!  That's a great touch.  I also love those giant tire planters.

That brownie/strawberry skewer is new to me as well...and I may just have to go investigate it further!  Yum!  I have neither seen nor heard about it until your photo!

You know, I've looked at those strips on the back of the gift cards - if it is the same strip I'm thinking of, it definitely looks like what you scrape off to get to the PIN.  I hope hope hope that the $200 gift card did not go to waste - there is no reason I see that the CM's could not manually enter the code, though it would be a hassle, obviously.  Maybe their equipment doesn't allow such a thing?

The Maestro Goofy thing is a new little show.  Bret has talked about and posted photos of it in his TR - he said the show was not that great.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Sherry E said:


> deej -
> 
> What a wonderful set of pictures in your last two installments!
> 
> As I mentioned earlier, I did not ride RSR - or any of the rides in Cars Land, for that matter - so anything from the queues for these rides is new to me!  Your photos and Bret's photos have shown me all the fun details from those queues!  I love the bottles in the wall!  That's a great touch.  I also love those giant tire planters.
> 
> That brownie/strawberry skewer is new to me as well...and I may just have to go investigate it further!  Yum!  I have neither seen nor heard about it until your photo!
> 
> You know, I've looked at those strips on the back of the gift cards - if it is the same strip I'm thinking of, it definitely looks like what you scrape off to get to the PIN.  I hope hope hope that the $200 gift card did not go to waste - there is no reason I see that the CM's could not manually enter the code, though it would be a hassle, obviously.  Maybe their equipment doesn't allow such a thing?
> 
> The Maestro Goofy thing is a new little show.  Bret has talked about and posted photos of it in his TR - he said the show was not that great.



Thanks Sherry!

Let's just say that I had no idea that this little gift card mishap could stump the people in City Hall in the way that it did.  More later, as I reach that point.

I was surprised that no one really gathered around to watch Goofy.  I figured it was new and no one really knew about it, but it didn't really seem to be catching people's attention as they walked by, either.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Might as well finish out our Wednesday since I only have a few more pictures left from that day.

When we got off Mickey's Fun Wheel, we all went to ride King Triton's Carousel.  It was a walk-on.  I love how colorful that ride is, but I don't seem to have any pictures other than the one of DS12 kicked back with his hands behind his head, leaning backward off his whale, "sleeping" during the ride.

California Screamin' was up next.  I think everyone rode except mom, Sis38 and my 7-year-old niece who really wanted to ride, but she was too short.  Again, did you catch that?  EVERYONE else rode...including DS9!  I was beyond shocked that he said he wanted to ride with dad.  According to my pics it was a 7 minute wait with our FPs.  So not a long drawn out wait to give DS9 time to stew about and get overly nervous.  He and my husband sat behind me.  My SIL was taking her first ride on CS as well and was understandably nervous.  She rode with my bro/her husband.  This was her very first big rollercoaster.  They were supposed to sit in front of me, but when the next coaster pulled up, she noticed that the "seat" she was assigned had no seat in it at all.  There was just one real seat, on the right side.  The "seating area" on the left was just some sort of little platform thing.  Not sure what it was.  I told her to just go ahead and sit there and just hold on tight.  She wasn't cool with that. 

So...what did DS9 think?  He said he really liked it, but he kept his head down and his eyes closed the whole time.    My SIL was glad she rode, but said it would probably be a one time per trip only kind of ride for her.

We calmed things down a bit by heading over to "a bug's land" to do all those rides.  First up was Heimlich's.






Cute ride, but I think it should be longer.  I always come away from that ride thinking, "I'm glad I didn't stand in line for longer than 5 minutes."  It is cute, though.  I'm not sure I've ever seen the watermelon squirts before this trip.  I've heard about them, but never experienced them until now.

We just made our way around.  Tuck and Roll's was next.






DS9 actually got out of line to go sit with dad on a popsicle stick bench because he thought it would just be "too lame."  I had to laugh at my mom when we got off.  "That was the worst ride I've ever been on!  It went so slow!  You couldn't even move around to bump into anyone!"

I sat Francis' Ladybug Boogie out, accompanied by a churro, while my husband took the boys.






We ended our time there with Flik's Flyers.  I enjoy the details on this ride, like the Nutrition Facts on the cottage cheese container.  Or is it yogurt?






It was getting dark by now, and Disneyland would be closing soon.    What?!?  Did I actually spend an entire day in DCA without setting foot in Disneyland?  I didn't think it could be done (by me), but I am guilty.  I spent 11 hours straight in DCA.  

Sis50 isn't feeling well at this time, so she returns to the hotel for the night along with my mom.

Moving on...we headed to Tower of Terror.  This is my background on this ride.  When we took the kids to DL for the first time 3 years ago, the plan was for my husband to ride with DS12 -- who was DS9 at the time -- while I stayed back with the other 2 who we knew wouldn't ride.  Then I would ride with DS9 while my husband stayed back with the other two.  So DS9-at-the-time and my husband rode.  My son was nearly in tears when they came out.  He was not a fan at all and did not want to ride again.  I certainly wasn't interested in riding alone for my first time so I skipped TOT at that time.  Fast forward to my alone trip with my husband in April 2010.  I told him I'd ride, as it was his new favorite ride.  Well...as we walked up to the ride area I overheard a large grown man say, "Never. Again!"  So that got me a little worried, as my husband just smiled.  I wanted to like it.  I really did.  But I was scared, so I'm sure that anxiety brought on a headache and then the actual movement of the ride just made it worse.  So, I ended up not liking the ride and having a headache for the next 24+ hours.  

So fast forward to 2012!  DS12 is ready to give TOT a second try.  DS6 has been dying to ride for months and months.  DS9 hesitantly decides to give it a try.    He'll pass on Jumpin' Jellyfish, but wants to try TOT?    I had hesitantly decided to try again this trip.  I wanted to like it.  I really did.  Remember?    So we get in line.  My entire family of 5 with my bro and 3 of his kids.  

Sis38 has been dubbed the official hat holder while we ride.  She's wearing them all, by the way.






My stomach was in knots, but I was trying to be brave for DS9.  I told him he could sit between me and dad.  "As long as it's not in the front row," he said.  Actually I told him that I was scared and nervous, just like him.  

No turning back now!






My husband, DS9 and I were assigned to the 3-seat section in the middle row.  Man, that elevator is so much smaller in person.  I was so nervous.  The ride started.  I screamed.  More than several times.  We went down and up.  Didn't keep track of how many times.  I was sure we were going to plummet again, but then the ride was over.  It went by much more quickly than I remembered.  And I liked it!  I thought it was so fun!  We went out to check out our picture.  DS9 had his head on my arm, eyes closed, looking like he was asleep.  But he liked it and was ready to try again!  We met Sis38 at the exit and grabbed SIL and my 7 year old niece, who both sat out the first ride, and took them with us for TOT Round 2.  I told DS9 I would ride with him again, but when it came down to it, he had to choose to ride with me in the front row, or ride next to his aunt (my SIL) in the middle row.  He deserted me to ride with his aunt.    I was in the very middle of the front row with my 2 nephews and DS12 on one side of me, and my 8-year-old niece, DS6 and husband on the other side of me.  Then DS9 sat in the middle row with my bro, SIL, and 7-year-old niece.  I was SOOOOO nervous about being in the front row.  It was a lot scarier to me.  But we all survived and this time DS9 kept his eyes open, and was smiling to boot. 

By the way, this was DS6's first go around with TOT as well and he loved it.  Just looked like a seasoned rider in the pics of TOT Rounds 1 and 2.

I officially love TOT now, even though my stomache is in knots while I stand in line. 

We met up with Sis38 at the exit and scurried over to ride Soarin'.  Fun as usual, and still a favorite of mine.

We had a few minutes until the 8pm closing.  Do we dare try to make our way over to Cars Land and get in line for RSR right before the clock strikes 8pm?  Would we make it in time?  It seemed like we wouldn't, but off we all went.  We made it!  We got in line right at 8pm.  They still let around 20 people in after us.

I just remembered something.  My husband didn't go with us.  I can't remember if we parted ways after TOT Round 2, or if he joined us for Soarin' and then left after that.  Not left the park, but left to get the Frankenweenie-inspired food at Award Weiners.  I can't remember what kind of hot dog it was, but I do remember black lemonade was part of the meal.  Then he went hat shopping.  He had gotten approval from a co-worker to pick up 3 silly hats and get reimbursed for some work-related thing.  I tried to get a hold of him to have him meet us at RSR -- he'd never ridden -- but I didn't have any luck.  

So there were 11 of us from our party in line at 8pm.  We had ridden for the first time earlier that morning.  All of us except my 2 youngest boys.  We were now excited to experience the ride at night.  At 8:05 the ride broke down.    They came over the speaker and said they weren't sure how long it would take, but we were welcome to stay in line.  They said it would be at least 30 minutes.  We decided to wait it out.  For now.  Some guests began to trickle out.  As time went on, more and more guests began to leave.  We continued to stay, thinking it couldn't be much longer.  We would hear a noise from the ride, then there would be an announcement like they were about to start again, and people would cheer.  Then there was silence.  The two 12-year-olds kept busy by sitting on the ground, flicking a penny in some sort of football game.  The 9 and 10 year olds played a race car game on my phone for a while.  DS6 and my 8-year-old niece made up a very involved secret handshake, which they practiced over and over.  My 7-year-old niece found a dollar folded up and placed in one of the bottles in the wall.






I kept in touch with my husband, giving him updates.  DS9 was starting to get grumpy and tired and asked if we could leave.  I got a hold of my husband to see if he could come get him from the line and take him back to the hotel when he went back.  There weren't many people behind us so it wouldn't have been a big to-do.  Last call to the kids...who wants to go back with dad and who wants to wait indefinitely.  We talked about putting a time limit on our waiting, but I don't think we did.  I know I came close to giving up a couple of times, but the thought that this honestly might be the only time to take my boys this trip kept me hanging in there.  (The next day was planned to be Disneyland only.  It was my bro and family's last day.)  In the end, we all decided to stay and my husband returned to the hotel alone with several new hats.

When all was said and done...the ride was up and running again at 9:25pm.  We got in line at 8:00, ride went down at 8:05, came back up at 9:25, and we boarded at 9:40.  But the fun didn't end there...  We were all buckled in and started to go, then we were stopped at that checkpoint at the beginning before the ride really takes off.  Our seatbelts were being checked.  The computer showed my brother's seatbelt wasn't fastened.  They had him unfasten, refasten, unfasten and refasten.  It still was showing us unfastened.  We just had to chuckle as they had us get out of the car and go back to the loading area.  We were given the next available car, but of course this little incident held things up a bit.  For some reason the crowd behind us had grown quite a bit.  There had only been 20-ish while we were in line, but right when we were about to get in the first time more people came up to the line.  Apparently the after-hours event involved DCA as well.

So we're in our 2nd car now, get up to that same checkpoint, have the same CM doing the seatbelt check...  and AGAIN, he tells my brother to unfasten and refasten since the computer was showing it as unfastened.  We thought he was joking with us but he wasn't!  I remember the look on my brother's face so well.  It made me laugh because it was similar to a look he'd get when he was younger and had just gotten in trouble.  Here he was, 36 years old, with that same old look on his face!    So he unfastens and then refastens and we're good to go!  

Just as I suspected, DS6 who rode in the middle of the front row, loved it.  It was a lot of fun riding at night, just as I had been told.

My sister's group was wondering what happened to the rest of us so we filled her in on the seatbelt saga.

It was now 10pm!  DCA had been officially closed for 2 hours now.  There were a few people meandering around for the private event, but not many.  I was wondering if we'd get shooed away from using the restrooms in Cars Land afterward, since we weren't part of the event, but nobody said anything.  

One last parting shot as we made our way out of the park.






So yeah...I really stayed in Cars Land for 13 hours, not 11 hours.    The kids were sleeping on their feet by this time.  My bro's family went back to the hotel and my sis and I took my 3 boys to Denny's for a late night dinner.  We had eaten there on Monday night and I didn't really care for my Banana Caramel French Toast, but DS12 really wanted to go back so we did.  I ordered a breakfast burrito thing that my husband had ordered 2 nights earlier.  I knew it was good since I'd taken a few bites.  It wasn't good this time.  I boxed it up and took it back to my husband.  DS12 found a long hair in his food.    They brought him out a new meal, but I think I might be done with this Denny's.  DS6 and DS9 both fell asleep at the table.  I still needed to get back to HoJo.  My husband had just returned to HoJo after making a run to Target for more water.  He texted and asked if I wanted him to come pick us up.  I was all over that offer, so that's how we got home that night.

The next day would be our last day with my brother's family.    The plan was to stay in Disneyland.  We all know things don't always go according to plan, though.  Stay tuned...


----------



## smile4stamps

deejdigsdis said:


> I'm back.
> 
> It feels like I should be saying, "I'm back!!!"    In a "Let's get this party started!!!"  kind of way.  But I'm just not feeling it.  It was a REALLY GREAT trip.  Don't get me wrong.  Something just feels off.  I think it's a combination of things.  On one hand I sort of feel empty and unsatisfied as I think about all the stuff on my list that I didn't even get to.  Embracing the oil stains in Cars Land (as Sherry suggested) or even looking around Cars Land in general eek, having a treat at Ghirardelli Soda Fountain and Chocolate Shop (didn't even see where it was!), riding Mark Twain, taking pictures of window displays (I KNOW!!  How could that escape me?!?), taking my kids to Toon Town, using my new vintage-looking Mickey journal to take trip report notes -- it was too big for my purse , exploring the Halloween Time Carnival or whatever it's called, treating Buena Vista Street as more than a corridor to pick up Fast Passes, watching the Flag Retreat ceremony, catching Voices of Liberty, listening to the Dapper Dans, taking lots of flower pictures, riding Peter Pan (2nd trip in a row I've missed out on this!), and sitting on my beloved Main Street Front Porch...just to name a few.



I haven't been on the DL side of the boards in a long time but I keep getting notifications from your thread so I thought I would pop on over since I've loved your prior trip reports!

The part I quoted sounds a lot like my recent trip to WDW.  I had so many plans of what I wanted to see and do and most of it didn't happen!!  In a way I am disappointed as I don't know when I will get back there but in another way it was time with my DH (who I am living apart from) and that was very important!  

I will be back soon to catch up... But I'm trying to avoid Cars Land and Buena Vista Street Pictures as I want to see it for myself first!!


----------



## tksbaskets

What a great day!!  Wait...no rides on TSMM?   You packed much into your day.

SO proud of your newfound love of TOT!  So brave for your young men.  I still scream on that ride.  It's all good.  

Well maybe not the suprise item at dinner...but the rest of the day sounded and looked top notch!


----------



## deejdigsdis

smile4stamps said:


> I haven't been on the DL side of the boards in a long time but I keep getting notifications from your thread so I thought I would pop on over since I've loved your prior trip reports!
> 
> The part I quoted sounds a lot like my recent trip to WDW.  I had so many plans of what I wanted to see and do and most of it didn't happen!!  In a way I am disappointed as I don't know when I will get back there but in another way it was time with my DH (who I am living apart from) and that was very important!
> 
> I will be back soon to catch up... But I'm trying to avoid Cars Land and Buena Vista Street Pictures as I want to see it for myself first!!



Hi Paula!  I'm sorry you missed so much of what you wanted to do.  It's nice you can look at the positive...which is more time with your husband.  I have a couple of friends who live apart from their husbands due to job situations right now.  That's tough.

I totally understand wanting to avoid Cars Land and Buena Vista Street pictures!  I did the same thing.  No worries about running into any Buena Vista Street pictures around here, though, seeing as how I didn't get any. 




tksbaskets said:


> What a great day!!  Wait...no rides on TSMM?   You packed much into your day.
> 
> SO proud of your newfound love of TOT!  So brave for your young men.  I still scream on that ride.  It's all good.
> 
> Well maybe not the suprise item at dinner...but the rest of the day sounded and looked top notch!



I figured you'd be happy to hear about my newfound love of TOT!   

'Tis true.  No rides on TSMM.  Only 1 ride on TSMM the entire trip!


----------



## deejdigsdis

I can't remember the exact plan for this day.  I remember my brother's family planned to use their Magic Morning -- so they planned to arrive around 7:30 for the 8:00am Magic Morning start time.  They invited my 12-year-old son to join them.  I originally agreed to the plan, but after such a late night on Wednesday (ending up in Cars Land 2 hours after closing time!) I decided I didn't want to walk him from HoJo to Desert Inn and Suites at 7-ish in the morning.  He was totally OK with that.  It meant he'd get to sleep in a little.  I think we ended up going with the "We'll call you when we get there" sort of plan once again.  

So my brother's family hit Magic Morning.  I'm one of those rare people that isn't totally sold on Magic Morning.  My SIL said they couldn't tell a difference between MM crowds and the crowds they encountered at opening on a regular day.  They only got to do 2 rides.  (Which has also been my experience during MM before, thus the not totally sold on MM attitude.)  

I can't remember what Sis38 was doing at his time.  Maybe work stuff?  I know she didn't go to MM because she is an AP holder as well.

My 3 boys and I ended up arriving at Disneyland a little after 10am.  (I know!  What's wrong with me?  I just could not seem to get it together like my usual be-there-at-opening self.)  My husband stayed behind, with plans to head over to DCA and return a couple of the hats he bought since he changed his mind on what to get.

I finally remembered to take this picture as we entered the park today!






I bought some postcards at the little area just past the tunnel on the right.  My boys promised postcards to friends and we still hadn't taken care of that yet.  Now was the time.  After buying the postcards we headed to the lockers to drop off our stuff.  One of the sights on our way...






DS6 said, "That looks like green meatballs."    and   

We stowed our stuff and sat at the tables right outside of the lockers to work on postcards.
















I got in touch with Sis38, who told me that mom and Sis50 were taking it easy this morning and would meet us at Carnation Cafe for our 1:00 reservation.  My boys and I met up with Sis38 and SIL and headed over to Splash Mountain to join my bro and his kids.  My bro took 6 of the 7 kids on Splash Mountain by himself.  The rest of us weren't ready to get wet just yet.  Sis38, SIL, 12-yr-old nephew and I rode Pooh while the others did Splash.






When they got off Splash, my bro, SIL, and I took all 7 kids over to Pirate's Lair.  











I knew they would enjoy it, but once we got over there they were all kind of standing around like, "Now what?"  Explore!  It's kind of hard to keep track of and keep up with 7 kids on that island!


























Heading back to the mainland.






We stayed for a little less than an hour.  By the time we left they were all really into it.  My boys asked if they could come back the next day.

We met up with Sis38 when we got off the raft.  We had about 20-ish minutes before we needed to be at Carnation Cafe, so we decided to go ride one of our favorites:






One of my favorite Hidden Mickeys.  Besides being fun, I really like that it is easy to point out to kids.  They can easily see it and say "Oh yeah!!"  I try to point out some of the more "hidden" ones and the kids miss them and then get frustrated that they didn't see them.





















Time for one of my favorites!  Lunch at Carnation Cafe!  Mom and Sis50 met us out front, as did my husband.  I can't remember how he spent his morning.  I remember he wanted to return some hats, but then forgot to bring them with him.  I know he rode up and down Main Street on various Main Street vehicles, looking for us at Carnation Cafe each time he passed.  When he saw us he came over.

The check-in area is inside now, after the remodel.  They asked if we wanted inside or outside.  Outside, of course!  I saw a copy of the children's menu while I was standing there.  I was so happy to see that the Peanut Butter and Jelly Palette was back on the menu!  I made a comment that I was glad to see it back, then we went outside to wait.  There is a small waiting area inside, but it was much too small for our group of 14.  The kids sat on the sidewalk up against the building, out of the walking path.  My mom waited inside. 

A couple of pics while we waited:











To Be Continued...


----------



## Sherry E

Okay, I'm trying to get out of the house to run some errands before it gets dark (and even gustier than it is now) but I could not walk through the door without stopping to post and tell you that I love love love that B&W photo at the mailbox!  That is truly one of your best photos EVER.  That should definitely be in the Picture of the Day thread, to say the least, but it should also be somewhere else - in a book, in a gallery, or somewhere.

See, the thing is, there are many great photos from many people on this board (both from Point & Shoot cameras and from DSLR cameras).  There are many beautiful photos that look like they should be hanging on a gallery wall.  There are many photos with nifty effects, or excellent composition and cropping.  There are many pictures of details and little hidden gems.  

BUT, my friend, every so often you pull out a photo that is extra special - one that captures a certain nostalgia, wistfulness or emotion.  There's a definite feeling attached to these photos.  They are not one-dimensional.  Great job!



That new Carnation sign is actually the recycled Blue Ribbon Bakery sign with new lettering, I think!

Must run errands now!


----------



## deejdigsdis

Sherry E said:


> Okay, I'm trying to get out of the house to run some errands before it gets dark (and even gustier than it is now) but I could not walk through the door without stopping to post and tell you that I love love love that B&W photo at the mailbox!  That is truly one of your best photos EVER.  That should definitely be in the Picture of the Day thread, to say the least, but it should also be somewhere else - in a book, in a gallery, or somewhere.
> 
> See, the thing is, there are many great photos from many people on this board (both from Point & Shoot cameras and from DSLR cameras).  There are many beautiful photos that look like they should be hanging on a gallery wall.  There are many photos with nifty effects, or excellent composition and cropping.  There are many pictures of details and little hidden gems.
> 
> BUT, my friend, every so often you pull out a photo that is extra special - one that captures a certain nostalgia, wistfulness or emotion.  There's a definite feeling attached to these photos.  They are not one-dimensional.  Great job!
> 
> 
> 
> That new Carnation sign is actually the recycled Blue Ribbon Bakery sign with new lettering, I think!
> 
> Must run errands now!



Wow Sherry!  Thank you for such a nice compliment!  That made my day!  Thanks!   (That was a lot of exclamation points, I know.  )  DS6 had started writing on the postcard himself.  He got as far as the word "My" and I realized he would quickly run out of room for what he wanted to say.  I just had him dictate while I wrote, and then he drew that cute little picture depicting what he did on TOT and then signed his name.  

Good eye on the recycled Blue Ribbon Bakery sign.  Here it is in October 2010.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I just finished reading your update from DCA. I am glad that you were able to go on Radiator Springs Racers with a 45 minute wait which is very nice at that time of the day. I thought that you would have to wait longer but it was nice to hear that the wait time was short. Even though 45 minutes does sound like a long wait, but for that ride is good. The pictures from the queue are very nice. Nice to hear that you all had a great time riding RSR and you got Luigi's side of the ride which is my favorite. I do like Ramone's side, but Luigi's side is the best in my mind with the AA Luigi and Guido. 

You also got to ride Luigi's Flying Tires with a short wait time at 30 minutes which was nice. A lot of great pictures from Luigi's Flying Tires. It was sad of not seeing the beach balls on the ride which was part of Luigi's Flying Tires when I went during the preview. But when I was their in August, I have heard that they have taken the beach balls off the ride since it was slowing down the ride time and have heard people got hit by the beach balls. It was a shame to see them take the beach balls away, but it did speed up the wait time. 

The food at Paradise Garden Grill looks good. I can't believe I haven't ate at that restaurant yet and I should consider it one day. Maybe I will eat there this upcoming trip. But we will wait and see. 

Very nice pictures from MFWoD which Sherry would call it a lot. I did mention on my TR back in August that when I saw Instant Concert the show that had the WoC fountains run during the daytime. It is a okay show but not worth waiting since it just uses the fountains during the day. This is like watching the fountains at the Bellagio during the afternoon. 

Nice to hear that you enjoy riding the ToT. Even though I haven't rode the ToT at DCA in years, it is still a fun ride to go on. 

I will read through your next day at DL another time and enjoyed your day at DCA.


----------



## deejdigsdis

mvf-m11c said:


> I just finished reading your update from DCA. I am glad that you were able to go on Radiator Springs Racers with a 45 minute wait which is very nice at that time of the day. I thought that you would have to wait longer but it was nice to hear that the wait time was short. Even though 45 minutes does sound like a long wait, but for that ride is good. The pictures from the queue are very nice. Nice to hear that you all had a great time riding RSR and you got Luigi's side of the ride which is my favorite. I do like Ramone's side, but Luigi's side is the best in my mind with the AA Luigi and Guido.
> 
> You also got to ride Luigi's Flying Tires with a short wait time at 30 minutes which was nice. A lot of great pictures from Luigi's Flying Tires. It was sad of not seeing the beach balls on the ride which was part of Luigi's Flying Tires when I went during the preview. But when I was their in August, I have heard that they have taken the beach balls off the ride since it was slowing down the ride time and have heard people got hit by the beach balls. It was a shame to see them take the beach balls away, but it did speed up the wait time.
> 
> The food at Paradise Garden Grill looks good. I can't believe I haven't ate at that restaurant yet and I should consider it one day. Maybe I will eat there this upcoming trip. But we will wait and see.
> 
> Very nice pictures from MFWoD which Sherry would call it a lot. I did mention on my TR back in August that when I saw Instant Concert the show that had the WoC fountains run during the daytime. It is a okay show but not worth waiting since it just uses the fountains during the day. This is like watching the fountains at the Bellagio during the afternoon.
> 
> Nice to hear that you enjoy riding the ToT. Even though I haven't rode the ToT at DCA in years, it is still a fun ride to go on.
> 
> I will read through your next day at DL another time and enjoyed your day at DCA.



Hi Bret!  Thanks for chiming in.    Yes, I agree.  I was pleasantly surprised with the shorter waits for the Cars Land rides.  I had prepared my family to stand in line for a longer period than we did.  I wish I had a chance to explore the Cars Land details a bit more, though.  I would like to finish up this TR while details are still fresh in my mind before going back and looking at your Cars Land pictures -- Sherry's too.   Hopefully I'll be able to get my next installment up this morning.

I think you should give Paradise Garden Grill a try sometime and let us know what you think.  I will definitely go back.

I'm glad a like TOT now, too.  I'm also glad my oldest son decided to give it another try after not liking it all the first time he rode 3 years ago.  Now it's a ride that everyone in my family likes.


----------



## deejdigsdis

While waiting to be seated for our Carnation Cafe reservation at 1:00pm, I noticed my favorite Disneyland Cast Member...Oscar Martinez.  I told him that I was glad to see that he had come back after the Carnation Cafe remodel.






The last time I talked to him, he wasn't sure if he'd be coming back.  His wife has cancer and it kind of depended upon how well she was doing health-wise.  I asked him how his wife was doing and he said about the same, still going through treatments.  He said he needed to leave for a moment, but would be back to say "Hi" and pose for a picture or two later.

We ended up waiting for about 20 minutes to be seated.  I suppose this was due to having such a large party.  I didn't need a menu, as I already knew what I wanted to order.  The Loaded Baked Potato Soup is my must-have food item at Disneyland.  MMMMM!  When Sis38 ate here a month prior, she told me that they no longer offered the soup in a bowl...just a cup.  When she asked why, they responded, "We can fit the same amount of soup in a cup."  Unless they started using new cups that were significantly bigger than the old ones....whatever.   When our server came to take our order, I mentioned how much I enjoyed the soup, and asked whether it was possible to have it served in a bowl.  She said, "Of course..."  So I ordered my soup and a new-to-the-menu item...Fried Pickles with Dipping Sauce.

While we were waiting for our food to be served, Oscar came back as promised.  I wondered if this might be the last time I would see him.  If things go according to plan, my next trip to Disneyland will be in 3 years.  He might be long gone by then.











I hope not, but I wouldn't be surprised.  Sidenote:  I just ordered my 2013 calendar from Snapfish.  One of the month's spread of pictures contains 6 pictures of me and Oscar over the last few years.  I visited him 6 of the last 7 times I've been to Disneyland.  (The missing time was in April 2010.  He was on vacation.)

What may be my last photo op with Oscar Martinez...






After chatting with me, he went down to the other end of the table to chat with Sis38.  She pulled out her camera to show him pics she and her friend had taken with him during their C.C. lunch the month before.  

On to the food!  My favorite beverage at C.C.  The Pomegranate Lemonade.











My husband's PB&J Soda...which apparently doesn't get ordered too often!






Our server actually stood there and waited for him to try it -- for 2 reasons.  She said she wanted to see his face when he tasted it, and then she wanted to see if he would like to order a different beverage instead!  






I tasted it, and I wasn't a fan.  I couldn't ever taste the jelly flavor. I only tasted the peanut butter flavor.  Love peanut butter, just not as a soda flavor.  The peanut butter taste is what lingered.  Not good. 

My beloved soup (should soup ever be described as beloved?) was served.  Disappointingly in a cup.  This was all they would serve it in.  (Where's a shaking-head/tsk tsk emoticon when I need one?)  Big mistake to stop offering it in a bowl.






Maybe they can call it a bowl since there isn't a handle like a typical cup?  Who knows...but it was way too small of a serving.  

My Fried Pickles:

I had high hopes for these...and they were really good!  DS9, who was being slightly pouty because he couldn't find anything on the menu that he wanted to eat, gobbled my husband's order of these right up.  And DS9 doesn't even like pickles!  Or so he says...  It wasn't as if they didn't taste like pickles anymore, because they did.  My mistake was letting too much time pass to let them cool off.  They were on the room temperature side when I ate them, and I think they'd be better hot.  It's just that Sis38 burned her mouth when she ate them the previous month -- in that too-hot hot chocolate sort of way when you feel the effects in your mouth for the next day or 2.  I should have tested them earlier.  But I was happy and would definitely order them again.  Oh yeah... the picture. 






My niece got the PB&J Palette, which isn't nearly as good as it was 3 years ago.  It was served on a palette 3 years ago, with little cups of raisins, bananas, strawberries, marshmallows, pb and j, and 2 pieces of regular old white bread.  This time it wasn't on a palette.  There weren't as many choices for how to build your sandwich, and the bread was whole grain and fish-shaped.  The bread seams like it could be a fine improvement, but the whole idea of a palette with little cups was so clever and now it was gone.  Odd.  It still had the name, but the palette was missing.  Maybe just my niece's palette was missing, because it makes no sense to call it that anymore.  At any rate, a man (C.C. cast member) came up and asked if we liked the new or old PB&J Palette best.  I said the old one, and he said to let City Hall know.  They must have had other comments.  I'm wondering how he even knew I was familiar with the old one.  He wasn't the person I commented to when checking in that I was glad to see it back on the menu.

My niece made a cute Mickey Head with her banana, peanut butter, and raisins.  






One more cute thing.  My other niece had overheard me telling some of our group that Oscar had been at Disneyland since 1956.  She ended up finding a penny on the ground at the restaurant that was dated 1956!  She decided to give it to me because she thought (or knew, rather) that it would be special to me.  How sweet and thoughtful is that?!?


----------



## tksbaskets

I'm so glad you were able to visit with Oscar.  I just love the pictures you got.  I guess since the soup only comes in cups we'll just have to order two of them in future.

My Snapfish calendar ran out last month, I turned the page on the 1st and all I see is 'time to reorder'.  Not nearly as fun as my family having a blast at DL!

Too sweet about the penny! 
TK


----------



## deejdigsdis

tksbaskets said:


> I'm so glad you were able to visit with Oscar.  I just love the pictures you got.  I guess since the soup only comes in cups we'll just have to order two of them in future.
> 
> My Snapfish calendar ran out last month, I turned the page on the 1st and all I see is 'time to reorder'.  Not nearly as fun as my family having a blast at DL!
> 
> Too sweet about the penny!
> TK



So that would be $11.00 for the equivalent of 1 bowl of soup!

I remember our Disney calendars started on the same month.  Right now I have that ugly "time to reorder" up, and my calendar that was delivered yesterday will start in December with some nice Disneyland pictures taken during Thanksgiving week last year.


----------



## deejdigsdis

So we just finished up with lunch at Carnation Cafe.

Up next...
















We rode Splash Mountain, and then moved on to Thunder Mountain.  My husband, mom and Sis50 didn't ride HMH, Splash or Thunder Mountain with us, as we were using FPs.  The three of them didn't enter the park until much later, so they weren't around when I grabbed the FPs.  I know they rode Jungle Cruise and Mark Twain during that time period.  As we made our way from Splash to Thunder Mountain, we actually saw my husband, mom and Sis50 sailing on the Mark Twain.  My husband was quite easy to spot with the Grumpy hat complete with long white beard.






After Thunder Mountain all 14 of us headed over to ride the Matterhorn.  Sis38 had 2 "any attraction" passes good for 6 people each that she wanted to use.  (She had gotten them back in May when she went to Town Hall to report on her bad experiences with Grad Nite attendees.)  She decided to use both passes at the same time, making them good for a total of 12 people.  I decided to sit out of the group Matterhorn ride while Sis38 went to check on using the passes for the ride.  My husband decided to sit out, as he just isn't comfortable in the new sleds.  It turns out the passes were expired.  The CM who had given them to her left the use-by date blank so Sis38 could use them whenever she wanted to, but apparently they weren't using that pass anymore.  In the end they let her use them.  They also told her that our entire party of 14 could use them, instead of just 12 of us, but my husband and I still sat out.

I should mention that I wasn't feeling well at this point.  I had experienced some sharp stabbing pains in my chest the day before, and now they were increasing in frequency.  Add a headache to that and where should I find myself?  Crying on a bench across from the Matterhorn.  (Yes, even then while I was crying I thought about Sherry crying on the bench in DCA, albeit for different reasons.)  The combination of not feeling well and just not wanting to feel sick at all during our "last hurrah" (for a few years) vacation got the best of me.  So I sat on a bench with my head in my hands and cried for a bit.  I really didn't want to end our trip like this.  Anyway, Sis38 bought me some water, my mom and Sis50 offered to take my kids over to DCA (that's where my bro and his family decided to end their final day at DLR), with their cousins and my bro, and Sis38 went shopping with SIL (for AP discount purposes).

I decided that if I were going to spend time sitting on a bench, I would rather it be on Main Street instead of across from the Matterhorn.  My view from the bench:











We had been sitting there for a while when Sis38 walked up.  She didn't know we had moved from the Matterhorn bench and was surprised to just run into us.  After telling me how awful I looked, I invited her to join us if she didn't have other plans.  We were just going to sit.  I think she got a treat and then sat down.  I'm pretty sure my husband was eating a Turkey Leg by this time.  After sitting/resting for a good while, I got hungry.  I really wanted soup.  I remembered that I had enjoyed the French Onion Soup at Cafe Orleans during a previous trip, so we headed over there to see if we could get in without reservations.  

Two more pictures before giving up our bench to some guests waiting for the parade to start:











We were pleasantly surprised that we only had to wait 10 minutes to get a table.  I ordered the French Onion Soup and the House Salad.  Both were delicious, but I'm pretty sure the portion size of the soup was smaller than it was previously.

My soup and salad:






My husband got the Monte Cristo and French Onion Soup:






It was almost Disneyland/DCA closing time.  The 3 of us decided to ride Pirates, and then we met up with everyone at the Esplanade at closing time.  The others did TOT, Screamin' and watched Aladdin...to name a few.

We visited for a bit, and then all 14 of us headed to IHOP for a late dinner.  Well, everyone else ate dinner except for me, my husband and Sis38.  We had just eaten.    Apparently I still had room for a chocolate milkshake, though.    This was a great IHOP experience.  Much better than our Denny's experiences.  My mom said this was her best meal of the trip.  I can't remember what she ordered.  The restaurant is much bigger on the inside than it looks on the outside.  I will definitely return here.

After our dinner and more visiting, we said our goodbyes to my bro, SIL, nieces and nephews.  So sad.  It wouldn't be the same when we returned to DL the next morning without them.


----------



## tksbaskets

Oh no, you were ill in the Happiest Place on Earth?   Did you feel better after that scrumptious looking soup and crisp salad?

Looking foward to hearing how the next day goes.  

TK


----------



## kaoden39

There is nothing sadder than being sick at Disneyland. I hope that eating helped.


----------



## macleod1979

Some very nice pictures on this thread. Ive never been to DL, so seeing the pics on here have been wonderful.


----------



## deejdigsdis

tksbaskets said:


> Oh no, you were ill in the Happiest Place on Earth?   Did you feel better after that scrumptious looking soup and crisp salad?
> 
> Looking foward to hearing how the next day goes.
> 
> TK



I was feeling much better by the end of the night. 



kaoden39 said:


> There is nothing sadder than being sick at Disneyland. I hope that eating helped.



I know what you mean.  You put so much money into a trip like this and if you can't enjoy it like you want to...



macleod1979 said:


> Some very nice pictures on this thread. Ive never been to DL, so seeing the pics on here have been wonderful.



Thank you for your comments!    I appreciate it!


----------



## smile4stamps

so good to see that Oscar did come back after the renovation.  I'm also disappointed that the soup doesn't come in a bowl anymore.  That soup is DELICIOUS!   The Fried pickles sound good as well!

So sorry you didn't feel good while there.  That is always a big bummer!  I've been afflicted with colds there a few times.

Saying good-bye to part of your family had to be Bittersweet.  Happy that you had spent some good times with them, sad they were leaving, but then happy again you still had more time at DL.


----------



## deejdigsdis

smile4stamps said:


> so good to see that Oscar did come back after the renovation.  I'm also disappointed that the soup doesn't come in a bowl anymore.  That soup is DELICIOUS!   The Fried pickles sound good as well!
> 
> So sorry you didn't feel good while there.  That is always a big bummer!  I've been afflicted with colds there a few times.
> 
> Saying good-bye to part of your family had to be Bittersweet.  Happy that you had spent some good times with them, sad they were leaving, but then happy again you still had more time at DL.



Yes, I was happy to see Oscar back.  I really hope I haven't seen the end of him.  I can't remember if I mentioned earlier that some place in Vegas wants him.  MGM Grand, maybe?  That's what he told my sister.  I can't picture him leaving his Disneyland post, especially with his wife being sick.

I was definitely happy we had another full Disneyland day to look forward to.  But wow...my brother's family's absence sure was felt by all.  

I just saw your ticker!  How exciting!  I sure could use some Disneyland snow right about now.


----------



## smile4stamps

I am going for a ridiculously short trip... Shorter than I have EVER done before.  I am driving down after work tomorrow.  I will have a few hours in the parks tomorrow (if I can stay awake).  Full Park day Wednesday (but hours are only 10am-8pm) and then a few hours on Thursday before driving back up north to work Thursday night.  

I think I may need a few high caffeine drinks in there!!


----------



## deejdigsdis

smile4stamps said:


> I am going for a ridiculously short trip... Shorter than I have EVER done before.  I am driving down after work tomorrow.  I will have a few hours in the parks tomorrow (if I can stay awake).  Full Park day Wednesday (but hours are only 10am-8pm) and then a few hours on Thursday before driving back up north to work Thursday night.
> 
> I think I may need a few high caffeine drinks in there!!



A short trip is better than no trip.    Have a great time!


----------



## deejdigsdis

Time for an update!

So we left off with ending our Thursday at IHOP, and saying goodbye to half of our group. 

On to Friday October 26th.  Since a month has passed and I am noteless, I'll have to rely on the pictures to jog my memory.

DS12 wanted to eat breakfast in Disneyland one of our days.  Today was the day, and River Belle Terrace was the place.  

First, I headed over to Space Mountain to grab FPs for later.  We hadn't gotten our fill of this ride yet.  Everyone else headed over to River Belle Terrace.






On the way to meet the others, I stopped to take a picture of one of our favorites that we missed out on this trip.






Breakfast is served!

DS6's Mickey Mouse Pancake:






Somebody's Steamboat:






My Mark Twain:






As usual, the breakfast potatoes and sausage were very good, the eggs were interesting -- salvaged by a little salt and lots of pepper, and the biscuit was dry.  I always pass my biscuits off to someone else no matter where we are.  (OK, if my boys were to read that last sentence they would burst into laughter.  Two of my boys had the same Kindergarten teacher, who referred to butts as "biscuits" -- as in "OK Kindergarteners...put your biscuits on the floor..." )

Our breakfast view...






After eating a meal, we tend to keep things a little mild ride-wise.  We headed over to Jungle Cruise, which we hadn't ridden yet this trip.  It was closed.  So sad. 

We moved on to the Tiki Room.  My Sis50 wanted a picture of her earrings taken in a Tiki Room-ish area.  She had sent a picture from the old Tahitian Terrace menu to the earring maker (found on Etsy, I believe) and this was the end result.  $6 well spent, I say!











I never wanted to sit next to these guys when I was little.






I have to admit, tears stream down my face during this attraction.  Sitting in the Tiki Room is the best way I know to be transported back to 1979.  






I believe I was going to get FPs for Thunder Mountain, but the ride was down so no FPs were being offered.  While I was gone, Sis38 treated my boys to a round of fun at the Frontierland Shootin' Exposition.






While they were shooting I moseyed on over to the Pioneer Mercantile across the way.  I really wanted a picture of Creepy Pumpkin Guy.  Here is my original picture of Creepy Pumpkin Guy in 2010.  A partial picture, anyway.






My sister took a picture of me cozied up with Creepy Pumpkin Guy, which I sent to my husband with the caption "Jealous?"

I wanted another picture with him now, 2 years later.  My sister had sent a picture of him to me a month earlier, so I know he was out for the season, but when I walked over there he was nowhere to be found.  This is where he was supposed to be, surrounded by all sorts of Fall decor, but now there was nothing.






It was so bare...and non-Halloweeny.  I asked a CM in the Mercantile what happened to him.  In her "I'm not really supposed to give you any real answers" kind of way, she said that winter was coming and asked if I'd noticed the light dusting of snow on the Castle.  Or something like that.  I thought it was an odd display to move out early.  It didn't look like a real time consuming thing to clear out, yet it was a great addition to Halloween Time.  It seems like they could have left it up those last few days.

According to my pictures, we headed over to the Matterhorn next.  

At 11:31 I was taking a picture of everyone with their guns at the Shootin' Exposition.  At 11:58 I was taking a picture of my feet in line 5 waiting to hop into my bobsled.































Weird...no waterfall.






It makes me sad that this ride isn't as good as it used to be.  I haven't really read any reviews of what the general consensus is regarding the new sleds, but I miss the old ones.  The ride "feels" different too - slower and jerkier.  I'm sad that I'll never be able to share a ride with my husband like this ever again:






Even though we were totally squished.

Sigh.


----------



## tksbaskets

Fun update Deej!  I love your picture of the ride number.  Also, I might add if that was your DS at the Shootin' Range - she has some seriously toned arms.

Hope the Jungle Cruise opens up.  

I always have tugs of nostalgia in the Tiki room too.  1976 in Disney World with my folks...


----------



## deejdigsdis

Anyway, as I was saying 1 year and 4 months ago...

We rode the non-improved Matterhorn Bobsleds.

Ten minutes later my 4 guys were riding the Teacups.  I went for a restroom break at one of the cutest restrooms ever (think playing card bathroom stall doors) and headed back to watch my guys on the Teacups.  It turns out I missed them, but fortunately my sister took pictures of them spinning round and round.

After their Mad Tea Party, I gave the boys the park map and let them take the lead.





It was off to Mr. Toad's Wild Ride.





I remember the line being on the longer side, but we had a lot of Fantasyland rides to cover on this our last day as a family.  We entertained ourselves by checking out the Hidden Mickey book:





And taking pictures of flowers:





OK, so maybe I was the only one entertaining myself by taking pictures of flowers.





I can assure you that my husband was doing no such thing.  

My SIL texted while we were in line.  We had said our goodbyes the night before, and early this morning they began their loooooong drive back home.  Anyway, she said that her kids kept asking her to check the ride wait times on her phone and often wondered, "What do you think they are doing right now?"

Moving along to our next Fantasyland ride...at 1:10pm...something that I really know better NOT to do...King Arthur Carrousel.  Actually the line wasn't bad at all.  According to my pictures, only 10 minutes passed between riding Mr. Toad and hopping on the Carrousel.





More while-we-wait flowers:





Doubloon...rumored to be Lillian Disney's favorite horse on the carousel.  Not sure if this is true or not.





On to Dumbo!  I'm glad I can still get my older boys on this ride.  My unposed pictures of them smiling ear to ear prove to me that I don't really have to "get" them on the ride against their will.  We waited in line for 30 minutes.  Not bad for a Friday afternoon on a party day.





It's 2:30 by this time and we are HUNGRY!  So we were off to one of our favorite lunch spots...Hungry Bear Restaurant. 





I love the peacefulness at the waterside tables.  Even when it's busy there is still a calmness sitting by the water, tucked away from the hustle and bustle, watching the ducks, hearing the Mark Twain whistle, and waving to other guests as they sail by.

I didn't get any pictures of that serene scene, but here's a picture of what I ate... the Fried Green Tomato Sandwich and the best slaw ever.  Very cool and refreshing.









Our calm and peaceful lunch came to a halt.  My 9 year old son...um...well...I'll just show you a picture:





Yes, he managed to cover his shoulder in duck poop.  I'm still not exactly sure how it happened.  I do know that a duck didn't just fly over and poop on him.  The wipes I'd been carrying around certainly came in handy.

While my husband was helping our son get cleaned up, I spread our Fast Passes across the table and took a picture.  Gone are the days of Fast Pass stashes such as these:





OK, I better post this to see if it worked.  I noticed photobucket is different since the last time I used it.  Much longer codes.  Let's see if this worked...


ETA:  Good, it worked.  My main reason for the edit, though, was to draw attention to the fact that this is post number 1313 for me.  Disneyland's address!


----------



## Sherry E

*deej*!

It's as if you were just posting yesterday...hardly any time has passed since the last installment.

What a delight to see your photos again!  I think that all of those flowers were definitely photo-worthy.  So, so pretty.  

I know that you -- as a fellow flower photo enthusiast -- probably know what I mean when I say that, after a while, one can become "flower jaded" and take them for granted or just not appreciate their beauty.  Flowers are such a naturally a beautiful subject for pictures, as we know, but after a while they either all end up looking the same -- or the flowers in question are not particularly well-maintained and so they look a little wilted and drab.  

Sometimes I find that I will stumble upon a gorgeous bed of bright flowers and, no matter which angle I use to try to get a halfway decent photo, there is one discolored, mangled or sickly-looking flower in the bunch that ruins the shot.  And to crop it out after the fact could throw off the composition of the photo.  So I often just pass by pretty flowers at DLR now, unless I can find a good, clean patch of them without any bad ones nearby!




About Photobucket - yes, Photobucket underwent a massive overhaul of their site last year (in fact, it was early last year).  Initially they removed many features and much of the functionality, which enraged their users (both the paying and free account users).  They took away so many options and changed the layout completely, making it very difficult to find photos, edit, etc.  Everything was knocked out of the sequence many of us had saved our photos in, and the various "sort by..." functions were not there!  I'd had my photos in the "Sort by File Name" order and suddenly everything was out of whack, so that trying to find one photo in an album of over 250 photos was like searching for a needle in a haystack.

I have well over 14,000 photos stored in one Photobucket account and several thousand photos in another, so you can imagine that anything that disrupts my ability to locate my photos and do with them what I want will infuriate me.

Many disgruntled Photobucket customers took to the Internet to complain.  For a while, the Support staff left a few threads open in the Support section of Photobucket, where we all voiced our annoyance on a daily basis.  When the complaints got to be too voluminous (and too angry), Support closed the threads and people continued complaining on the Photobucket Facebook page.

So, while the layout of the website is totally different now -- and there appears to be no way to download an entire album without doing it photo-by-photo -- Photobucket actually did pay attention to our many rants and complaints, and they re-implemented some features that we need.  They truly seemed to be totally clueless about and unaware of how their customers were using their site prior to the massive overhaul!  They didn't realize that most of us were doing specific things in specific ways.  

One sneaky thing that Photobucket has done, however (because they want people to use up all of their bandwidth and/or storage space so they will have to pay more money), is to take away the ability to actually upload photos at a designated size.  For example, in the past layout of Photobucket, if we wanted to upload photos at 640 x 480, for example, the photos could actually be "resized upon upload," so that the photo size that was displayed and stored was 640 x 480.

Now, of course, clever Photobucket removed that resize-upon-upload feature, but they have an option for the "display size."  This means that when you upload new photos, they will be stored -- whether you like it or not -- at the original, gigantic size that most cameras produce...which uses up more bandwidth and storage space, of course.  The photos can not resize upon upload.  BUT you can choose to "display" the photos at certain sizes online.  This means that the bulk photo uploaders (people who take hundreds or thousands of photos) will either have to resize all of their photos before uploading to Photobucket if they want to store smaller sizes, or they will risk using up a lot of their storage space and have to pay more money.  The people who don't take a lot of photos won't have to worry about it too much.




One final thing -- slaw.  You mentioned the slaw at the Hungry Bear.  I have not tried that slaw as of yet, but now I'm curious about it!

I've never been a big slaw person but this past December I ate at Tangaroa Terrace in the DLH for the first time, and I ordered the BBQ chicken sandwich and slaw.  This was an interesting sandwich in that the chicken breast was breaded with panko crumbs; the BBQ sauce had a bit of a kick to it (tamarind, I think??); and the slaw was green papaya slaw, if I recall correctly.  All of those ingredients together made for an interesting flavor mix.

Are you an old school slaw type of person, or do you think you would enjoy green papaya slaw?


----------



## mvf-m11c

It is so nice to see you update your 2012 TR. You and your family were able to do a lot of rides that day and they weren't that long to get on which is a good thing. As always your pictures of the flowers at the parks are very nice. The food porn at Hungry Bear restaurant looks very appetizing.


----------



## tksbaskets

Hi Deej! (*and Sherry and Bret),
I got the email notification and said to myself "Hey, isn't that Deej's thread?"  So fun to get a surprise update.  Great shots of the flowers and Dumbo.

Duck poop??  I guess where there are ducks there is...  Bummer it's on your boy.

Shall we be looking forward to more updates?  Sigh...I miss the days of the FP stash...we had to work within the system on our trip this past December. 

Glad to hear from you!


----------



## deejdigsdis

Sherry E said:


> *deej*!
> 
> It's as if you were just posting yesterday...hardly any time has passed since the last installment.
> 
> What a delight to see your photos again!  I think that all of those flowers were definitely photo-worthy.  So, so pretty.
> 
> I know that you -- as a fellow flower photo enthusiast -- probably know what I mean when I say that, after a while, one can become "flower jaded" and take them for granted or just not appreciate their beauty.  Flowers are such a naturally a beautiful subject for pictures, as we know, but after a while they either all end up looking the same -- or the flowers in question are not particularly well-maintained and so they look a little wilted and drab.
> 
> Sometimes I find that I will stumble upon a gorgeous bed of bright flowers and, no matter which angle I use to try to get a halfway decent photo, there is one discolored, mangled or sickly-looking flower in the bunch that ruins the shot.  And to crop it out after the fact could throw off the composition of the photo.  So I often just pass by pretty flowers at DLR now, unless I can find a good, clean patch of them without any bad ones nearby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About Photobucket - yes, Photobucket underwent a massive overhaul of their site last year (in fact, it was early last year).  Initially they removed many features and much of the functionality, which enraged their users (both the paying and free account users).  They took away so many options and changed the layout completely, making it very difficult to find photos, edit, etc.  Everything was knocked out of the sequence many of us had saved our photos in, and the various "sort by..." functions were not there!  I'd had my photos in the "Sort by File Name" order and suddenly everything was out of whack, so that trying to find one photo in an album of over 250 photos was like searching for a needle in a haystack.
> 
> I have well over 14,000 photos stored in one Photobucket account and several thousand photos in another, so you can imagine that anything that disrupts my ability to locate my photos and do with them what I want will infuriate me.
> 
> Many disgruntled Photobucket customers took to the Internet to complain.  For a while, the Support staff left a few threads open in the Support section of Photobucket, where we all voiced our annoyance on a daily basis.  When the complaints got to be too voluminous (and too angry), Support closed the threads and people continued complaining on the Photobucket Facebook page.
> 
> So, while the layout of the website is totally different now -- and there appears to be no way to download an entire album without doing it photo-by-photo -- Photobucket actually did pay attention to our many rants and complaints, and they re-implemented some features that we need.  They truly seemed to be totally clueless about and unaware of how their customers were using their site prior to the massive overhaul!  They didn't realize that most of us were doing specific things in specific ways.
> 
> One sneaky thing that Photobucket has done, however (because they want people to use up all of their bandwidth and/or storage space so they will have to pay more money), is to take away the ability to actually upload photos at a designated size.  For example, in the past layout of Photobucket, if we wanted to upload photos at 640 x 480, for example, the photos could actually be "resized upon upload," so that the photo size that was displayed and stored was 640 x 480.
> 
> Now, of course, clever Photobucket removed that resize-upon-upload feature, but they have an option for the "display size."  This means that when you upload new photos, they will be stored -- whether you like it or not -- at the original, gigantic size that most cameras produce...which uses up more bandwidth and storage space, of course.  The photos can not resize upon upload.  BUT you can choose to "display" the photos at certain sizes online.  This means that the bulk photo uploaders (people who take hundreds or thousands of photos) will either have to resize all of their photos before uploading to Photobucket if they want to store smaller sizes, or they will risk using up a lot of their storage space and have to pay more money.  The people who don't take a lot of photos won't have to worry about it too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One final thing -- slaw.  You mentioned the slaw at the Hungry Bear.  I have not tried that slaw as of yet, but now I'm curious about it!
> 
> I've never been a big slaw person but this past December I ate at Tangaroa Terrace in the DLH for the first time, and I ordered the BBQ chicken sandwich and slaw.  This was an interesting sandwich in that the chicken breast was breaded with panko crumbs; the BBQ sauce had a bit of a kick to it (tamarind, I think??); and the slaw was green papaya slaw, if I recall correctly.  All of those ingredients together made for an interesting flavor mix.
> 
> Are you an old school slaw type of person, or do you think you would enjoy green papaya slaw?





mvf-m11c said:


> It is so nice to see you update your 2012 TR. You and your family were able to do a lot of rides that day and they weren't that long to get on which is a good thing. As always your pictures of the flowers at the parks are very nice. The food porn at Hungry Bear restaurant looks very appetizing.





tksbaskets said:


> Hi Deej! (*and Sherry and Bret),
> I got the email notification and said to myself "Hey, isn't that Deej's thread?"  So fun to get a surprise update.  Great shots of the flowers and Dumbo.
> 
> Duck poop??  I guess where there are ducks there is...  Bummer it's on your boy.
> 
> Shall we be looking forward to more updates?  Sigh...I miss the days of the FP stash...we had to work within the system on our trip this past December.
> 
> Glad to hear from you!



 Sherry, Bret, and TK!!

*Sherry,* I know what you mean about the flowers.  Remember that sorry bed over by the Haunted Mansion?  Everything was dried up and so odd-looking, but it wasn't on purpose.

I'm so glad I missed that Photobucket chaos!  What a nightmare.

I'm not a traditional slaw person.  The first slaw I ever had that I liked was the zesty slaw from Big Thunder Ranch BBQ.  It was vinegar-based instead of mayo-based.  So much better.  Then this slaw came along at Hungry Bear.  I think they just call it "slaw."  I think it just says "a side of slaw" on the menu.  It's a mango jicama slaw, I believe.  I'm not generally a mango fan but I love the slaw.  I'm not generally a papaya fan, either, but I just might enjoy green papaya slaw.

*Bret,* Thank you!  You're right, we had some pretty nice wait times for Fantasyland on a Friday afternoon on a party day in October.  I can't imagine how many trips you've taken to the DLR since I last went!

*TK,* Yes, I hope to wrap this TR soon.  It's been far too long!  I may not remember many details from that trip back in Oct. 2012, but I still have plenty o' pictures to share.  Look for another installment tomorrow.

How did the Fast Pass situation work for you?  I've been wondering how things have turned out since they began enforcing the return time window.  What is the general consensus?  Shorter lines for FP?  Less FPs being pulled?


----------



## tksbaskets

Fast pass changes - well the return lines were much shorter.  On our previous trip to DL the FP return line for TOT was longer than the stand-by line in the evening.  

We did have to alter out touring plan to make sure that we were back at the window of the FP but for the most part it was fine.  There were a couple of times we didn't get a FP because the return window was during a time that didn't work for us.

Still a bit sad to night have a fist full to use at the end of the day...


----------



## deejdigsdis

tksbaskets said:


> Fast pass changes - well the return lines were much shorter.  On our previous trip to DL the FP return line for TOT was longer than the stand-by line in the evening.
> 
> We did have to alter out touring plan to make sure that we were back at the window of the FP but for the most part it was fine.  There were a couple of times we didn't get a FP because the return window was during a time that didn't work for us.
> 
> Still a bit sad to night have a fist full to use at the end of the day...



That is pretty much what I fugured.  Thanks for the answer, TK.  

Off to update!


----------



## deejdigsdis

I can't remember what we did after lunch.  The next picture on my camera was this:





Then this:




I know we didn't go inside.  

And then this:





So somehow we went from lunch at Hungry Bear to Main Street.  I'm thinking we went to put something in the locker???

Our family of 5 went off on our own for a bit for the first time.  First stop:





Time to whip out that Fast Pass Stash!  I know the 5 of us rode Space Mountain twice in a row.  I always try to take a picture of our ride pictures.  I took a picture of the first one at 4:19pm, and took a picture of the second one at 4:38pm.  Not bad!  Yay for using 2 FPs in a row!  Little did I know that would be my last time to do that...

We had 2 more Space Mountain FPs so my husband rode with our 9 year old and I took our 12 and 6 year old boys for a train ride for some reason.  I think we were headed to Splash Mountain but I'm not sure why we took the train.  Apparently we boarded at the Main Street Station.





I do remember the parade going by.  We enjoyed watching the excited party guests coming in, but felt a bit of sadness knowing our trip was winding down.





DS 12 was getting sleepy while waiting for the train to come.





















Finally we boarded the train and got off in NOS, I guess, and then rode Splash Mountain.  Splash was followed by a bit of treat shopping at Pooh Corner. 

A few sweet treats:













I can tell it's been a while since I've been to Disneyland when I gasp at the prices of these treats.  $4.99 for 1 cupcake?  Seriously?  I've yet to try a decent cupcake at Disneyland, but they sure are cute.





My 2 boys sharing some Mickey Head Truffles on a bench while we wait for my husband and other son to join us in Critter Country.





OK...I lost 2+ hours of what we might have done after Splash Mountain, since I don't have any more pictures until 8:00pm.

Backing up... I need to repeat part of the Disney Gift Card story.  I am just going to copy and paste an explanation of said story from an earlier post as a refresher:

*Now for the most frustrating moment of the trip. My parents got a Disney Visa before the trip, and in turn received a $200 Disney Gift Card. I was in charge of buying everyone's Disneyland tickets so my dad gave me the gift card to cover most of my mom's ticket price. I gave my husband the $200 Gift Card to pay for the meal at Boardwalk P & P. He came back and said they wouldn't take it. It turns out that the magnetic strip on the back had been mostly scratched off.  Knowing my parents, I figured they must have thought they needed to scratch off an area to reveal a PIN or something.  My husband didn't want me to say anything to my mom. I think he was picturing Drama at Disneyland. Not sure why since that's not really my thing. I knew how to talk to her without making her feel bad. I just needed to know if that was indeed what happened, and let her know to never do that again.  So I nonchalantly talked to my mom and asked her if that's what she had done. I was right. My dad told her to scratch it off to get the PIN.  I let her know we'd get it all figured out, but next time she doesn't need to do anything to the card. I didn't understand why the restaurant couldn't just plug in the card number by hand, but for some reason they couldn't. More on this later. *

(The text in the original post contains lots of "headache" emoticons, just for the record!)

Time for the "more on this later" as mentioned in that post.  I went to City Hall to take care of this whole $200 Disney Gift Card fiasco.  Between standing in line and actually being "helped" I was there for 1 hour.  (I might just say here that there were some extremely rude guests complaining about the most ridiculous of things.  Wanting compensation because your child couldn't see the parade?  Really?  I might also add that every CM working in there during that hour handled all complaints very calmly.  Hats off to them.)   OK, back to MY complaint...  I figured the CM that helped me could just manually punch in the card number, see that the Disney Gift Card was indeed unused, cancel it and issue me a new one.  Not so.  They brought in a guy that was referred to as "their top computer guy."  After doing whatever it was that he does, the bottom line was that they couldn't issue me a new card, I couldn't use it to purchase food, but I was welcome to use it to buy merchandise.  They couldn't explain to me why I couldn't use it to buy food (which is what I needed it for, we aren't big souvenir people...give me a Christmas ornament and maybe a t-shirt and I'm good) but merchandise was purchase-able.  Yet at the same time they couldn't manually type in the numbers of the card and run it that way.  So I'm not sure what the deal was.  I left feeling frustrated.  They were able to tell the gift card was indeed unused, but they couldn't cancel it and just give me a new one.  But they did give me this as a consolation:





So with an unusable (to me) $200 Disney Gift Card in hand, the 5 of us headed over to DCA to use our pass to ride TOT.





I'm not sure how we spent the rest of the night.  Maybe another ride on TOT?
I have another picture, anyway.





I do remember taking the boys to get some corndogs and my husband went to get some Frankenweenie food.  One boy fell asleep at the table.  I ended up taking that boy back to the hotel.  My husband stayed with the other 2 and rode California Screamin' one last time.  I began packing for our trip home the next day with a pit in my stomach.  Our wonderfull vacation was pretty much over.  I was kicking myself for not staying until close, but at the same time my middle son was done.  It was better that I take him back than my husband, as my sis and I would spend a few more hours together just the 2 of us in the park the next morning.  One last use of our APs.


----------



## mvf-m11c

deejdigsdis said:


> *Bret,* Thank you!  You're right, we had some pretty nice wait times for Fantasyland on a Friday afternoon on a party day in October.  I can't imagine how many trips you've taken to the DLR since I last went!



It was good that you were able to go on the rides at Fantasyland during MHP. During your visit on Friday the 26th, I arrived in Florida during my WDW trip. It was nice to go during the Halloween season as well as the Food & Wine Festival at EPCOT where it is different compared to the Halloween season at the DLR. What was your last trip to the DLR? I have went plenty of times since the 2012 WDW trip. I have started a new DLR trip report thread since the old one doesn't have much posts left. Here is the link: Second All in One Disneyland TR Thread Universal Studios Hollywood - Dec 2013 #72 4/1


That was good to have all those FP's in hand to be able to ride the rides later that day where the stand-by queues can be very long in the afternoon to nighttime. 

When you were at the Main Street Station and looking at the turnstiles to enter the park, it looks like it was going to be a busy day during MHP.

I'm sorry to hear about the gift card. I know that it can be a pain where you can't use it. 

Good to hear from you after being away for a while on the threads.


----------



## Cheshirecatty

*Hi deejdigsdis!*

I just found your report, and it is one of the most visually beautiful reports I've ever read---WOW!

What a treat to view(and read!)

I have to say  that I am partial to the pics of Oscar---so wonderful---what a dear man!

I'm excited to read the rest--keep it coming!


----------



## deejdigsdis

mvf-m11c said:


> It was good that you were able to go on the rides at Fantasyland during MHP. During your visit on Friday the 26th, I arrived in Florida during my WDW trip. It was nice to go during the Halloween season as well as the Food & Wine Festival at EPCOT where it is different compared to the Halloween season at the DLR. What was your last trip to the DLR? I have went plenty of times since the 2012 WDW trip. I have started a new DLR trip report thread since the old one doesn't have much posts left. Here is the link: Second All in One Disneyland TR Thread Universal Studios Hollywood - Dec 2013 #72 4/1
> 
> 
> That was good to have all those FP's in hand to be able to ride the rides later that day where the stand-by queues can be very long in the afternoon to nighttime.
> 
> When you were at the Main Street Station and looking at the turnstiles to enter the park, it looks like it was going to be a busy day during MHP.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about the gift card. I know that it can be a pain where you can't use it.
> 
> Good to hear from you after being away for a while on the threads.



Thanks Bret, and thanks for the link to your new TR thread.  I haven't been to DLR since this trip I'm currently reporting on...so Oct. 2012.  



Cheshirecatty said:


> *Hi deejdigsdis!*
> 
> I just found your report, and it is one of the most visually beautiful reports I've ever read---WOW!
> 
> What a treat to view(and read!)
> 
> I have to say  that I am partial to the pics of Oscar---so wonderful---what a dear man!
> 
> I'm excited to read the rest--keep it coming!



Cheshirecatty - Wow!  Thank you for your kind words!  I'm glad you are enjoying it.  Oscar is quite a treasure.  Do you know if he is still there?


----------



## Sherry E

*Deej -*

Oscar was there the last time I was at DLR, for the holidays last year.  I finally met him -- I had never met him before.  I'm sure he is still there, but I could be wrong.


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> *Deej -*
> 
> Oscar was there the last time I was at DLR, for the holidays last year.  I finally met him -- I had never met him before.  I'm sure he is still there, but I could be wrong.



We saw Oscar in December


----------



## Cheshirecatty

*Hi deej!*

"Yes", Oscar is still there(well, he was when we were there in Feb./March)!


----------



## Sherry E

*Deej --*

I am just now getting the chance to come back and comment about the dreaded gift card fiasco.  You know, I should point out that I had been thinking about your gift card situation recently -- even before you resurfaced on the DIS to continue your TR -- and wondering what exactly happened (I thought about it because I was looking at the strip on the back of a card I have).  You must have read my mind!  I remembered that you had teased the gift card story way back when.  

To be honest, I don't even really understand why your card could not be used for meals, despite the strip being scratched.   As you said, surely there has to be a way the restaurant CMs can just run the numbers manually and/or City Hall somehow issues a new card or gives you a voucher for food or something.  Anything.  Maybe I just want to believe that Disney can work miracles and perform feats of magic but if they can delve into enough to see that the card had not been used and you still had the $200 on it, then I'm uncertain as to why the end result couldn't have been that you could buy actual meals with it. 

To me, it doesn't really sound as if you were expecting an unreasonable result (unlike the people who wanted refunds because their kids couldn't see the parade or whatever!), and it also doesn't sound as if the reason why you couldn't buy meals with it was explained properly by the City Hall folks.  The thing is, $200 is a hefty amount to lose out on for meals.  It's not like we are talking about a $25 gift card (and even the $25 gift card would be a big deal to me, personally) that you couldn't use for meals.  A card with $200 on it is a huge deal -- and that amount of $$$ makes a big dent in the meal spending.  So I am quite surprised that the City Hall folks couldn't make it work.

I'm not even sure why the strip on the back is a huge deal if it is scratched off, if I am thinking of the same kind of card you're referring to.  There is a strip on the back of a lot of the gift cards and it does have a security code or PIN under it -- the last several cards I have gotten were like that.  In fact, the one I have now -- which only has a small balance left on it -- is one with a strip, and I scraped off the strip to get the code for an online purchase.  After that I took that same card -- with the strip scraped off and all -- to DLR with me and used it for a drink or food or something.  It worked fine.  

Then again, there are also gift cards with the PIN or code printed on the back and no strip covering them at all (those might be the ones ordered from Disney Gift Cards.com??).  So I am confused.

Your card was a Disney gift card and not a "Disney Shopping" gift card, I am assuming?  I know that there are two different kinds of gift cards, and the latter Shopping one is the one that is generally only used for merchandise at the Disney Stores and online and what not, whereas the Disney Gift Card is the one that can be used for meals in the parks, the DLR hotels, shopping, PhotoPass, etc.

The gift card that was given out back in 2009 for the free birthday promo (by Disney Parks) was sort of an equivalent to the Shopping gift card in that meals could not be purchased with it, but you could buy souvenirs.  

However -- and I _hope_ you found this out and did not let that $200 go to waste! -- those cards for "souvenirs" or shopping can also be used to purchase edible items in the sweets shops.  I doubt you would have bought $200 worth of goodies on that trip, but you can buy things at Candy Palace, Marceline's, Trolley Treats, Pooh Corner, Ghirardelli -- or probably any store that sells sweet stuff.  You could buy the $4.99 cupcakes with the $200 gift card because they are sold at the sweet shops.  If you wanted to load up on gingerbread men with mouse ears, the $200 shopping card would work!

(_I cringe when I think about the fact that my friends still have their unspent birthday gift cards from 5 years ago, because they can't find anything they want to buy with them.  I would have had that card used up in 20 minutes upon receiving it, if I had gotten one!   Like you, my friends would mainly use the cards for meals and not souvenirs so they haven't used the cards -- because they don't shop at DLR.  They also won't part with the cards either.  They won't give them away.  I told them, "If you haven't already found something you want to spend your gift cards on by now, then you never will!"  So they feigned momentary interest in using the cards by walking into Ghirardelli and looking at the various packages of chocolates they could give out as gifts.  I said, "Yes!  Great idea!"  And then they shrugged and walked out, with no chocolates!)_

Anyway, what a nuisance for you to have to deal with (I will insert the headache emoticon for you - ) -- and again, it wasn't a small amount of money.  It is safe to say that if someone is holding a gift card with $200 on it, chances are the plan is to use it on important things while in the parks.  I think that Disney should have somehow treated that situation with a bit more importance than if it had been a small denomination, and tried to make it work for you the way you needed it to work -- the way it was originally designed to work!


----------



## deejdigsdis

So it sounds like Oscar is still in the house!

Sherry, I don't have time to address everything in your most recent post, but I wanted to say I found a way to use the $200 Disney Gift Card.  Really, the best way possible for me!  I used it on the Disney website to go toward the purchase of a park hopper!  And I will be using it tomorrow!  More details later because I need to get some sleep.  Woo hoo!


----------



## lucysmom

Oh my!! I have just finished reading all 55 pages of this thread. You have been my bedtime reading for the past week. I have loved it and I await new posts eagerly. You are truly a gifted photographer. Viewing your photos has shown me so many beautiful details that I have just walked past without ever really seeing. I feel like part of your family now.  I hope your mom and dad are doing well. I totally understand your middle son's fears.  It was great that he conquered them with so much pride.  My DD (15) still won't ride Splash Mountain! However, on this past trip she conquered Space Mountain and even tried CA Screaming (but she didn't like that one!) I hope you get to go on another trip soon because we all travel with you through your photos!  Three years is much too long to wait. Thank you for this lovely thread.


----------



## Sherry E

lucysmom said:


> Oh my!! I have just finished reading all 55 pages of this thread. You have been my bedtime reading for the past week. I have loved it and I await new posts eagerly. You are truly a gifted photographer. Viewing your photos has shown me so many beautiful details that I have just walked past without ever really seeing. I feel like part of your family now.  I hope your mom and dad are doing well. I totally understand your middle son's fears.  It was great that he conquered them with so much pride.  My DD (15) still won't ride Splash Mountain! However, on this past trip she conquered Space Mountain and even tried CA Screaming (but she didn't like that one!) I hope you get to go on another trip soon because we all travel with you through your photos!  Three years is much too long to wait. Thank you for this lovely thread.



*lucysmom --*

(By the way, hi!)

In Deej's post to me (just above yours), it sounds as if she did go on another trip to DLR -- this week!  (She used the gift card to get the Hopper, and then used the Hopper at DLR the next day after she posted.)  At least, that's what I took from what she said.

If there are springtime photos coming up in Deej's TR I will be avoiding this thread for several days, as I am headed to DLR very soon for the Easter/Spring fun.  I know what's there already, so it's not a surprise, but I don't want to be subconsciously influenced by any photos I see and then end up getting pictures of the same things!  I want to go in with a blank slate in my mind!


----------



## lucysmom

Ooh, Sherry, I can't wait to see your photos, too!  I envy the talents you photographers have. It is a special way of looking at things and helping us see all the details we  nonphotographers miss. Have a wonderful springtime trip!


----------



## DnA2010

another one who has spent the last week or two reading this amazing trip thread!
I love your photographs- the editing that you do with the colours is just wonderful, I feel like I am there when I am looking at them  and love all the lanterns as well!

I can't wait to make it back and check out some of the details you have shown, especially the hidden mickeys 

Love the photos with Oscar, my DD had wonderful interactions with him on our trip and of course we loved the baked potato soup 

I really really hope what I have read below is true and that you are on another trip and that we get to hear all about it 

Thanks for sharing such wonderful experiences!!


----------



## deejdigsdis

lucysmom said:


> Oh my!! I have just finished reading all 55 pages of this thread. You have been my bedtime reading for the past week. I have loved it and I await new posts eagerly. You are truly a gifted photographer. Viewing your photos has shown me so many beautiful details that I have just walked past without ever really seeing. I feel like part of your family now.  I hope your mom and dad are doing well. I totally understand your middle son's fears.  It was great that he conquered them with so much pride.  My DD (15) still won't ride Splash Mountain! However, on this past trip she conquered Space Mountain and even tried CA Screaming (but she didn't like that one!) I hope you get to go on another trip soon because we all travel with you through your photos!  Three years is much too long to wait. Thank you for this lovely thread.



Hello *lucysmom*!  Thank you so much!  I'm glad you've enjoyed my Trip Report.  It is such a fun way to relive those memories and moments you don't want to forget.  I was down with the flu a few months ago and when I started feeling well enough to read but not get up and do anything else I turned to the Trip Report section to keep me company.   

I hope your DD15 will someday ride Splash Mountain.  In my opinion, if you can do California Screamin' you can do Splash!  Did she like Space Mountain?

Just today my middle son wrote a paper on Disneyland.  He was given the topic "Write about your first visit somewhere using plenty of descriptive words."  Disneyland just lends itself to that topic.  I haven't read it yet, but he _did_ ask how to spell "California Screamin'" and "awe-inspiring."  

As *Sherry* said, I did take another trip...last week!  And I'm homesick for it already.  More pictures to come soon!



Sherry E said:


> *lucysmom --*
> 
> (By the way, hi!)
> 
> In Deej's post to me (just above yours), it sounds as if she did go on another trip to DLR -- this week!  (She used the gift card to get the Hopper, and then used the Hopper at DLR the next day after she posted.)  At least, that's what I took from what she said.
> 
> If there are springtime photos coming up in Deej's TR I will be avoiding this thread for several days, as I am headed to DLR very soon for the Easter/Spring fun.  I know what's there already, so it's not a surprise, but I don't want to be subconsciously influenced by any photos I see and then end up getting pictures of the same things!  I want to go in with a blank slate in my mind!



*Sherry!*  I'm glad you get to enjoy a springtime trip.  It is a good thing you didn't go last week when it was in the mid-90s.  I am shocked the heat didn't bother me, though.  I jumped up 40 degrees overnight and I expected to "feel it" more than I actually did.  Can't wait to hear about your trip and compare notes!  When are you going?



DnA2010 said:


> another one who has spent the last week or two reading this amazing trip thread!
> I love your photographs- the editing that you do with the colours is just wonderful, I feel like I am there when I am looking at them  and love all the lanterns as well!
> 
> I can't wait to make it back and check out some of the details you have shown, especially the hidden mickeys
> 
> Love the photos with Oscar, my DD had wonderful interactions with him on our trip and of course we loved the baked potato soup
> 
> I really really hope what I have read below is true and that you are on another trip and that we get to hear all about it
> 
> Thanks for sharing such wonderful experiences!!



Hello *DnA2010*!  Thank you for reading!  I'm happy you enjoyed the pictures.  Now that I am home from the trip I took last week, I keep finding myself wishing I had spent more time "in the details" of it all.  I always feel like that when I come home, though.  I haven't gone through all my pictures yet.  I'm hoping I captured more details than I feel like I did.

Oscar is a gem.  Sadly, he wasn't working the day we ate lunch at Carnation Cafe.   

OK everyone, THE PLAN is to finish up my Oct. 2012 portion of the Trip Report this week, and then hunker down and start in on my April 7-10, 2014 portion of the Trip Report next week.  I'll just leave you with one initial thought about this trip...  The parks were busier in Oct. 2012 than they were during April 7-10, 2014.  Plus the hours were more extended in April compared to October.  So that was a bonus.  Anyway, it just surprised me.

'Til next time...


----------



## mvf-m11c

I did read from Sherry post that you were at the DLR last week. You deserve one after your last trip and I will be looking forward to hearing of your days at the parks.

It was nice Sherry that you were able to go to the DLR during Spring time.


----------



## Sherry E

Hi, *Bret*!  Thanks!  I'm more of a Holiday/Halloween DLR visitor, as you know, but I had to see the Easter stuff at least once!

(And thank you to *lucysmom* for the kind words in your last post!)!  





deejdigsdis said:


> ...As *Sherry* said, I did take another trip...last week!  And I'm homesick for it already.  More pictures to come soon!
> 
> 
> *Sherry!*  I'm glad you get to enjoy a springtime trip.  It is a good thing you didn't go last week when it was in the mid-90s.  I am shocked the heat didn't bother me, though.  I jumped up 40 degrees overnight and I expected to "feel it" more than I actually did.  Can't wait to hear about your trip and compare notes!  When are you going?



I already went, *deej*.  Two days ago.  I wanted to do the egg hunt in both parks and investigate the Roundup.

I don't have a TR, so I'm not sure where you'll hear about my visit!  I posted some thoughts (but no photos) in an Easter-related thread.  I posted two non-Easter-ish photos from the trip in the Picture of the Day thread.  I put an egg in my signature below as well.  I haven't even posted a TR for my Halloween visit last year, or for my holiday season visits.  Heck, I haven't even done a TR for my 2013 Catalina day trip (I only did one for 2012).

I agree the crowds were not too bad (for Spring Break), or not as bad as I expected everywhere, and they are usually worse in October.

The heat bothered me at DLR, and reminded me of why I usually do not go there this time of year -- remember that, for me, it doesn't have to be in the 90s for me to be bothered by heat.  It can be in the 70s and I'll be bothered.  It was in the 80s when I was there 2 days ago, and it felt like the hot sun was melting my face off -- it was so sharp and harsh.  I felt really ill after I got home -- and yesterday.

You never answered -- was the gift card an actual Disney Gift Card, or was it a "Disney Shopping Card" (as those have different rules)?  I know you used the GC on a Hopper, but you left me hanging on what type of card it was.  I was trying to make sense of why the CMs in DLR would only allow the card to be used for shopping/merchandise after the strip was scraped off the back of it.

By the way -- I KNEW you would be back to DLR.  Remember, you said to me a while back that it would be a long, long, long time before you made it back to DLR (which is what we all say!)?  

I asked something along the lines of, "Are you sure?  You _really_ think you won't get back?"  And you said you were sure and that you wouldn't get back any time in the foreseeable future.

Now, true, there is a sizeable gap between October 2012 and April 2014 -- and it probably _feels_ like a long time to people who love DLR.  But it's not a 13-year gap of time, like your previous long time away.  Thirteen years is a long, long time to be away.  The other day, Liza/funatdisney said to me that she hadn't been to DLR in a "long time"..."long time" meaning that she was last there on March 17, 2014.

You get my point!  A "long time" to us folk is different than a "long time" in the real world.

Bring on the October 2012 and April 2014 fun and photos, deej!


----------



## deejdigsdis

mvf-m11c said:


> I did read from Sherry post that you were at the DLR last week. You deserve one after your last trip and I will be looking forward to hearing of your days at the parks.
> 
> It was nice Sherry that you were able to go to the DLR during Spring time.



Thanks Bret!  I think I read somewhere that you will be going back at the end of this month???



Sherry E said:


> Hi, *Bret*!  Thanks!  I'm more of a Holiday/Halloween DLR visitor, as you know, but I had to see the Easter stuff at least once!
> 
> (And thank you to *lucysmom* for the kind words in your last post!)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already went, *deej*.  Two days ago.  I wanted to do the egg hunt in both parks and investigate the Roundup.
> 
> I don't have a TR, so I'm not sure where you'll hear about my visit!  I posted some thoughts (but no photos) in an Easter-related thread.  I posted two non-Easter-ish photos from the trip in the Picture of the Day thread.  I put an egg in my signature below as well.  I haven't even posted a TR for my Halloween visit last year, or for my holiday season visits.  Heck, I haven't even done a TR for my 2013 Catalina day trip (I only did one for 2012).
> 
> I agree the crowds were not too bad (for Spring Break), or not as bad as I expected everywhere, and they are usually worse in October.
> 
> The heat bothered me at DLR, and reminded me of why I usually do not go there this time of year -- remember that, for me, it doesn't have to be in the 90s for me to be bothered by heat.  It can be in the 70s and I'll be bothered.  It was in the 80s when I was there 2 days ago, and it felt like the hot sun was melting my face off -- it was so sharp and harsh.  I felt really ill after I got home -- and yesterday.
> 
> You never answered -- was the gift card an actual Disney Gift Card, or was it a "Disney Shopping Card" (as those have different rules)?  I know you used the GC on a Hopper, but you left me hanging on what type of card it was.  I was trying to make sense of why the CMs in DLR would only allow the card to be used for shopping/merchandise after the strip was scraped off the back of it.
> 
> By the way -- I KNEW you would be back to DLR.  Remember, you said to me a while back that it would be a long, long, long time before you made it back to DLR (which is what we all say!)?
> 
> I asked something along the lines of, "Are you sure?  You _really_ think you won't get back?"  And you said you were sure and that you wouldn't get back any time in the foreseeable future.
> 
> Now, true, there is a sizeable gap between October 2012 and April 2014 -- and it probably _feels_ like a long time to people who love DLR.  But it's not a 13-year gap of time, like your previous long time away.  Thirteen years is a long, long time to be away.  The other day, Liza/funatdisney said to me that she hadn't been to DLR in a "long time"..."long time" meaning that she was last there on March 17, 2014.
> 
> You get my point!  A "long time" to us folk is different than a "long time" in the real world.
> 
> Bring on the October 2012 and April 2014 fun and photos, deej!



Wow!  I just missed you, darn it.  I would say that perhaps we could have run into each other at our Sewing Machine Display...but seeing as how it's GONE I won't say that.  Was it still there in December?  I was shocked and dismayed to see that it was no longer there.

I can be bothered by heat in the 70s as well.  It was very out of character to not be bothered this time.  

YES!  It was definitely a "Disney Gift Card."  My frustrations surrounding why the cast members couldn't (wouldn't?) do anything about that gift card in October 2012 washed away when this new plan came about.  If that gift card was used back in Oct. 2012 then this 2014 trip wouldn't have happened for me.  Between that and my sister (long lost CB Jamboree) getting me a flight for $10 total with her points (she travels A LOT for work)...that was how this trip happened for me.  It was just me, my sister, and my sister-in-law this time.  (My sister-in-law that joined us in Oct. 2012 along with my brother and their 4 kids)  

LOL about Liza/funatdisney and her "long time" comment!  A whole month!    That is too funny.  

Now I'm hoping that our next trip as a family will be before my oldest son graduates from high school.    He is finishing up 8th grade right now.  With my husband's current job ending in 2 1/2 months, and the possibility of having to take a 45% pay cut (!!!), you can see how it might be a while before our family returns together.  We shall see.


----------



## tksbaskets

Deej,
Bummer about the hubby's job...   hopefully brighter days ahead with opportunities even better than what he has now.

I think the sewing machine was there in December... we were so busy riding TSM I don't think I took a picture.

I'm hoping your family can get back to DL before HS graduation for your son.  With my boys looking for real jobs I'm afraid family trips will be few and far between for us too.


----------



## mvf-m11c

deejdigsdis said:


> Thanks Bret!  I think I read somewhere that you will be going back at the end of this month???



That is correct. My upcoming trip is next week on Friday the 25th. I will be there for four days in SoCal. 


Sorry to hear about your DH job. Hopefully it will get better in the near future.


----------



## deejdigsdis

tksbaskets said:


> Deej,
> Bummer about the hubby's job...   hopefully brighter days ahead with opportunities even better than what he has now.
> 
> I think the sewing machine was there in December... we were so busy riding TSM I don't think I took a picture.
> 
> I'm hoping your family can get back to DL before HS graduation for your son.  With my boys looking for real jobs I'm afraid family trips will be few and far between for us too.






mvf-m11c said:


> That is correct. My upcoming trip is next week on Friday the 25th. I will be there for four days in SoCal.
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about your DH job. Hopefully it will get better in the near future.



Thanks *TK* and *Bret*.  We've always been very blessed job-wise in that the only time my husband has had to actually look for a job was straight out of grad school nearly 15 years ago.  Ever since then people have come to him and recruited him for every job he has ever had.  His current company is pulling out of our state, but there are job opportunities available in other states within the company.  So we know something is available, we'd just rather not uproot the kids if we can avoid it.

Wow *TK*, where has the time gone???  Grumpy and Donald heading out into the real job world...

Have fun on your trip this week *Bret*!

So...I had to go out of town and my PLAN of finishing my Oct. 2012 portion of the TR last week didn't come to pass.  I am getting pictures ready to post, though, so look for an update sometime today.


----------



## deejdigsdis

So...our 2-years-in-the-making Halloween Trip to Disneyland was winding down very quickly.  After spending all week in the parks, we said goodbye to my brother and his family on Thursday night, spent Friday in the park with our family of 5, my mom and 2 sisters .... and now it was Saturday.  Our day to go home.

BUT FIRST...there were 3 or 4 more hours of Disneyland fun to be had for me and my sister who also had an AP.  I had pretty much packed the night before, so all my husband had to do was little last minute stuff and take the boys swimming.  We had to check out at 12:00.

I couldn't quite drag my body out of bed for park opening.  I arrived around 8:30.

I love the Mickey ears on this sign:





I remember this being quite the issue when we were there in Oct. 2012... 4 and 5 day ticket holders being asked to use specific turnstiles...but it wasn't a requirement during my trip 2 weeks (has it been that long already?!?) ago.  You could stand in any old turnstile line.





One last glimpse of the cute character pumpkins above the turnstiles.





No Masked Mickey or pumpkins this year...





I loved the old-fashioned look of the newly renovated Carnation Cafe.





Before meeting my sister at the Jolly Holiday Bakery for a breakfast snack, I grabbed a FP for Big Thunder.  I knew it was going down for a long, long time...but I also knew I wouldn't be back for a long, long time.  

Have I ever mentioned that I also love railings?  DLR railings, that is.  Not sure if I've ever noticed them while out and about in real life.





Hmmmm.   I wonder if this sign is still there.





Back to the bakery for breakfast.  

No, I didn't have this for breakfast:





I went for the much healthier option of this :





I love the Chocolate Chocolate Chip Muffins.  This was my first time to get one at Jolly Holiday.  Blue Ribbon Bakery was my go-to spot for the Chocolate Chocolate Chip Muffin during previous trips.  I must say I prefer the ambiance of Jolly Holiday over the grab-n-go of Blue Ribbon.  (Unless you factor in sitting on The Front Porch with my muffin after the grab-n-go of Blue Ribbon...)

Ambiance photo:





Trying to make sure I remember every last detail...













We were at the bakery for about 25 minutes.  Eating our muffins, drinking our hot chocolate, chatting with a grandparent couple a few tables over, soaking in that early-morning-Disneylandness....

Five minutes after leaving Jolly Holiday we were cruising through The Jungle.





When I first saw this picture below as I was loading pictures to photobucket this morning, I wondered why a guy was wearing a lobster hat.  Or is it a devil hat?  And then I remembered it was Halloween Time.    And there was a party later.





Oh...THERE'S Waldo!! 





Don't you love how happy he looks?  

Classic scene from the Jungle Cruise...but I'm not sure what that furry thing on the right in the boat is.





I spy a Disneyland Duck.  





And what would a ride through The Jungle be without a picture of the backside of water?


----------



## tksbaskets

GREAT installment!  Deej you are always able to see DL through a different lens.  How cool the trash cans are, the detail on tables.  I already think of you when I look at lamp posts, now I'm going to think of you when I look at railings.  

*Bret* and *Sherry*...sounds like a quest!

I hope there is a little more trip report left


----------



## Sherry E

Great installment, *Deej*!  

I love all of the different edits/effects on the photos that you used (which I recognize, as I have used some of those on certain photos I thought I might put in eventual calendars or photo books, and I have posted some of them in my Superthreads)!  On specific photos, those enhancements add a lot of character and personality -- although I think your photos are great even without them, for sure!

I don't have a thing for railings, but I did notice a railing sort of like the one in your photo when I was at DLR on 4/14.  I normally don't pay too much attention to railings unless they are particularly clever or ornate, but for some reason I noticed it.

As for the sewing machine and whether or not it was there last year... Hmmm... You know, I saw _*a*_ sewing machine somewhere, in some window, in either September, November or December.  I _thought_ I got a photo of said sewing machine, but I can't seem to find it in my September, November or December albums!   I remember not being sure if it was "the" sewing machine because everything had been moved around and nothing was as it should have been.  It didn't look to me like the same sewing machine display that you made famous in your TRs.  It may have been an impostor sewing machine.  Who knows?

*TK --* Railing Quest!  Lol.


----------



## deejdigsdis

tksbaskets said:


> GREAT installment!  Deej you are always able to see DL through a different lens.  How cool the trash cans are, the detail on tables.  I already think of you when I look at lamp posts, now I'm going to think of you when I look at railings.
> 
> *Bret* and *Sherry*...sounds like a quest!
> 
> I hope there is a little more trip report left



Thanks *TK*!  Now I feel the need to go back and take pictures of railings.  



Sherry E said:


> Great installment, *Deej*!
> 
> I love all of the different edits/effects on the photos that you used (which I recognize, as I have used some of those on certain photos I thought I might put in eventual calendars or photo books, and I have posted some of them in my Superthreads)!  On specific photos, those enhancements add a lot of character and personality -- although I think your photos are great even without them, for sure!
> 
> I don't have a thing for railings, but I did notice a railing sort of like the one in your photo when I was at DLR on 4/14.  I normally don't pay too much attention to railings unless they are particularly clever or ornate, but for some reason I noticed it.
> 
> As for the sewing machine and whether or not it was there last year... Hmmm... You know, I saw _*a*_ sewing machine somewhere, in some window, in either September, November or December.  I _thought_ I got a photo of said sewing machine, but I can't seem to find it in my September, November or December albums!   I remember not being sure if it was "the" sewing machine because everything had been moved around and nothing was as it should have been.  It didn't look to me like the same sewing machine display that you made famous in your TRs.  It may have been an impostor sewing machine.  Who knows?
> 
> *TK --* Railing Quest!  Lol.



Thanks *Sherry*!  I like how you can change the look and feel of a picture at the click of a button.    I don't think I've ever changed a "backside of water" photo to black and white before.  That effect wasn't just black and white, though.  The name of the Picasa edit slips my mind.

I was very sad about the sewing machine display being displaced.  More on my hunt for the sewing machine display will come later...


----------



## deejdigsdis

After our Jungle Cruise with Waldo and the Lobster/Devil, we ventured into pirate-infested waters.

But first...a look at the still non-existent crowds for this Halloween Time Saturday at 9:30am.





Pirates was a walk-on.





My view from the boat:





Our usual post-pirates ride came next.













My sister and I tried several times to ride the Mark Twain this morning.  We both could just sit and ride that thing all day long.  Between the boat not sailing until later in the morning...and just missing it a couple of times...this was as close as we came to it.





Here's what the Dole Whip line looked like at 10:48am.





My sister had to leave the park by 11:00.  I planned to leave at 12:00.  Sadly, it was time to make our way toward Main Street to say our goodbyes.  We paused off to the side of Main Street and hugged each other goodbye.  I watched her walk down Main Street until she got lost in the crowd.

That's her in the middle, red hair in a pony tail.





Then the tears came.  I was taken by surpise how utterly sad I was.  The combination of saying goodbye to my sister (we always have a grand old time together...mostly laughing...and not acting like we are 40 and 41 yrs old) and knowing that it would soon be my turn to walk out those gates, not knowing when I'd return, got the best of me.  What started out as a few manly tears trickling down my cheeks turned into sobbing.  Quiet sobbing, but definite sobbing.  

A flood of memories from the past week came rushing back.  Having a couple of late night Disneyland hours with my sister exactly a week earlier (we had APs, remember) and watching our favorite fireworks show and listening to the 80s band play while sipping hot chocolate, thinking about what was sure to be an amazing week ahead in the parks for our party of 14.  Excitedly meeting (most of) our party of 14 on the platform of the Main Street Station at 10am Monday morning to begin our adventure.  Filling 2 logs exactly on Splash Mountain.  DS9 conquering his fears and riding TOT and Screamin'.  Trick-or-treating at Disneyland.  Watching my kids have so much fun with their cousins.  Watching my nieces and nephews enjoy Disneyland for the first time.  Riding the much anticipated RSR for the first time.  Riding GRR multiple times in a row, with one of the times being an "all girl raft" and an "all boy raft" since we had 7 of each.  Chatting with Oscar, wondering if it might be the last time.  Being the designated Fast Pass runner and logging 12 miles a day.  And so much more.

I felt overwhelmingly alone at that moment, and I almost didn't want to be there.  I had so many fresh memories of being with and laughing with our party of 14...and now it was just me.  Closing out the park alone.  I've never taken an official solo trip, but I've always wanted to.  The closest I've ever gotten to that is during the 2 trips I've taken with just my husband.  He's not much for getting up early, so I would usually head into the park a few hours before him.  I very much enjoyed my alone time before meeting up with him.  I strolled around casually, snapped pictures of window displays and flowers, sat on The Front Porch with my Chocolate Chocolate Chip Muffin in hand, enjoyed the happy Main Street music, watched guests stream in, listened to the clop clop of the horses' hooves and the honk of the Main Street vehicle horns.  But this alone time didn't feel very good.  I was lonely as opposed to just being alone.  I debated whether to stay that last hour, or catch up with my sister and walk away together.  

I decided to stay.  Partly because I still needed to do this:


----------



## Sherry E

I got caught up on your latest update.  I love the Mark Twain photo!

I can see where you would have a hard time doing a totally solo trip to DLR without feeling awful about leaving the family behind and without feeling a bit out of sorts.  It takes some getting used to.  I think that once you got past the sadness of it all you would have a great time and would take more photos than you ever thought possible!  The photo opportunities seem endless.  That solo time in the parks seems to be when the creative juices flow for me and I _reallllllly_ start to notice details and interesting angles/perspectives I never noticed in the past.  Even though you squinted and refused to look at my multitude of Mardi Gras mask photos (taken mostly in 2012) because they creep you out , I can tell you that those were some of my best photos to date.  I really honed in on a lot of the beautiful details of the masks and framed them in a way where that -- I felt -- each mask displayed a personality in the pictures.   I could not have focused on doing that if I'd had people with me, or if my solo time was very brief.

Also, I should mention that -- if I had thought that you and *tksbaskets* could have gotten away from your families last year, I would have invited both of you to join me (and *Liza/funatdisney, PHXscuba and Laurie/DizNee Luver*) at Club 33 when I ate there in December.  I knew that *TK* was going to be at DLR within a week or two after my trip, so it wouldn't have been possible for her to come out earlier -- at least, I didn't think so.  And I figured that you wouldn't/couldn't get away on your own.  But both of you immediately sprang to mind when I was presented with the chance to go to the Club.

About photo editing -- I wanted to say that most of the online photo editing platforms have black and white _and_ also the "not just black and white" features.  In fact, most of them have the same effects (some platforms are more extensive than others and have a wider selection) but they call/title them different things from platform to platform.  Or, some of the effects are harder to locate on certain editing platforms so you can't immediately tell if you are getting black and white or "not just black and white."  Try FotoFlexer sometime -- that site has a lot of good effects and enhancements, and fun borders and things.

I like to play around with effects and edits only on certain photos (really very few, relative to how many I take) -- just to see what works and what doesn't work -- because I have always created projects from my photos, ever since I was young.  Even back in the '80s I was using photos to make projects!  Today, putting together calendars, collages or glossier photo books seems like a natural progression.  I know that you once said you like to use photos to make cards, correct?  Sometimes -- and you probably know this -- in the experimentation process I stumble upon a specific photo that really works well with a certain effect or enhancement, while others are duds!

A lot of people edit photos these days -- but many of them do it before the photos are fully realized, for lack of a better term.  If they shoot in RAW, then can essentially "edit" an image before it becomes an actual JPEG file or whichever kind of image file.  The seed can be changed before it even becomes a full flower, I guess you could say.  That seems to be more "acceptable" in many of the hardcore photography communities I've seen online (_I'm not talking about The DIS, where everyone is lovely and complimentary_!) than to edit in a later stage of the game -- like changing/editing a photo after it has already been created.  Some of the total, extra snooty photo snobs on assorted sites look down on editing after the fact, but it's okay to change an image before it becomes an actual JPEG file!  

I find that in TRs -- as you may recall -- most of the time I stick to just posting the actual photos as they were taken, unedited, rather than trying to do anything snazzy with them, unless the photo was incredibly dark.  The photos will either be winners or clunkers.  I will occasionally whip out a B&W or sepia photo in the camera while on Buena Vista Street or in Frontierland, respectively, if the subject warrants it.  I even tried 2 whole photos using a version of the One Touch color (it was called something else) after the fact, and they came out _okay_. 

But I liked _your_ versions of those types of one-color photos much better than mine!   Then again, I think your photos are great even without any enhancements!


ETA:  Your final photo in the last installment -- of your feet/shoes -- reminded me.  Yesterday or the day before, in the Picture of the Day thread, a DIS'er was saying that she was certain that KCmike or I'm mikey would have a clear photo of the tile floor inside the Toy Story Midway Mania building.  My first thought was that you would be more likely to have such a photo because that would be something that you would be more likely to capture in a shoe photo!  Lol.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Thanks Deej. A new quest. Railing Quest sounds very interesting especially with all different railings around the whole resort based on its theme lands. I don't look closely at the railing around the DLR. Looks like while I am walking around the DLR getting my long exposure, firework trail and that tile at TSMM Sherry. 

Just checked out your latest updates during your October trip and they were very nice.


----------



## Sherry E

mvf-m11c said:


> Thanks Deej. A new quest. Railing Quest sounds very interesting especially with all different railings around the whole resort based on its theme lands. I don't look closely at the railing around the DLR. Looks like while I am walking around the DLR getting my long exposure, firework trail and that tile at TSMM Sherry.
> 
> Just checked out your latest updates during your October trip and they were very nice.



*Bret -- *

Between you and Deej I knew that one of you would either have -- or soon be able to take -- a photo of the tile floor in the TSMM queue for the DIS'er who asked for it in the POTD thread!  To be honest, I don't think I have ever looked at the floor in TSMM.  Well, I've probably noticed it but not paid it much attention.  I've stared at the ceiling and the lights/fans, but never the floor.

I'm not even sure I've noticed any specific railing other than the one I just happened to look at last week.  I have looked at the trash cans, however -- those are sometimes cute.  And the popcorn-turning dudes are cute.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Sherry E said:


> I got caught up on your latest update.  I love the Mark Twain photo!
> 
> I can see where you would have a hard time doing a totally solo trip to DLR without feeling awful about leaving the family behind and without feeling a bit out of sorts.  It takes some getting used to.  I think that once you got past the sadness of it all you would have a great time and would take more photos than you ever thought possible!  The photo opportunities seem endless.  That solo time in the parks seems to be when the creative juices flow for me and I _reallllllly_ start to notice details and interesting angles/perspectives I never noticed in the past.  Even though you squinted and refused to look at my multitude of Mardi Gras mask photos (taken mostly in 2012) because they creep you out , I can tell you that those were some of my best photos to date.  I really honed in on a lot of the beautiful details of the masks and framed them in a way where that -- I felt -- each mask displayed a personality in the pictures.   I could not have focused on doing that if I'd had people with me, or if my solo time was very brief.
> 
> Also, I should mention that -- if I had thought that you and *tksbaskets* could have gotten away from your families last year, I would have invited both of you to join me (and *Liza/funatdisney, PHXscuba and Laurie/DizNee Luver*) at Club 33 when I ate there in December.  I knew that *TK* was going to be at DLR within a week or two after my trip, so it wouldn't have been possible for her to come out earlier -- at least, I didn't think so.  And I figured that you wouldn't/couldn't get away on your own.  But both of you immediately sprang to mind when I was presented with the chance to go to the Club.
> 
> About photo editing -- I wanted to say that most of the online photo editing platforms have black and white _and_ also the "not just black and white" features.  In fact, most of them have the same effects (some platforms are more extensive than others and have a wider selection) but they call/title them different things from platform to platform.  Or, some of the effects are harder to locate on certain editing platforms so you can't immediately tell if you are getting black and white or "not just black and white."  Try FotoFlexer sometime -- that site has a lot of good effects and enhancements, and fun borders and things.
> 
> I like to play around with effects and edits only on certain photos (really very few, relative to how many I take) -- just to see what works and what doesn't work -- because I have always created projects from my photos, ever since I was young.  Even back in the '80s I was using photos to make projects!  Today, putting together calendars, collages or glossier photo books seems like a natural progression.  I know that you once said you like to use photos to make cards, correct?  Sometimes -- and you probably know this -- in the experimentation process I stumble upon a specific photo that really works well with a certain effect or enhancement, while others are duds!
> 
> A lot of people edit photos these days -- but many of them do it before the photos are fully realized, for lack of a better term.  If they shoot in RAW, then can essentially "edit" an image before it becomes an actual JPEG file or whichever kind of image file.  The seed can be changed before it even becomes a full flower, I guess you could say.  That seems to be more "acceptable" in many of the hardcore photography communities I've seen online (_I'm not talking about The DIS, where everyone is lovely and complimentary_!) than to edit in a later stage of the game -- like changing/editing a photo after it has already been created.  Some of the total, extra snooty photo snobs on assorted sites look down on editing after the fact, but it's okay to change an image before it becomes an actual JPEG file!
> 
> I find that in TRs -- as you may recall -- most of the time I stick to just posting the actual photos as they were taken, unedited, rather than trying to do anything snazzy with them, unless the photo was incredibly dark.  The photos will either be winners or clunkers.  I will occasionally whip out a B&W or sepia photo in the camera while on Buena Vista Street or in Frontierland, respectively, if the subject warrants it.  I even tried 2 whole photos using a version of the One Touch color (it was called something else) after the fact, and they came out _okay_.
> 
> But I liked _your_ versions of those types of one-color photos much better than mine!   Then again, I think your photos are great even without any enhancements!
> 
> 
> ETA:  Your final photo in the last installment -- of your feet/shoes -- reminded me.  Yesterday or the day before, in the Picture of the Day thread, a DIS'er was saying that she was certain that KCmike or I'm mikey would have a clear photo of the tile floor inside the Toy Story Midway Mania building.  My first thought was that you would be more likely to have such a photo because that would be something that you would be more likely to capture in a shoe photo!  Lol.




I still would love to do a solo trip someday.  I think I would be fine for the most part because I would be solo from the get-go.  From the time I was dropped off at the airport I would be alone.  This solo time was hard for me because it was on the heels of being with such a large group, and we had a great time together with no little issues (disagreements, people getting on your nerves, etc.) that might be expected when you are moving a party of 14 through the parks.  I imagine I would feel awkward eating at Carnation Cafe alone, though.  

About the creepy masks...I eventually took a closer look.    And yes, I am sure I would get on a roll with the details-noticing and subsequent picture-taking.  That sounds so fun!  That's what I would look forward to the most.  I imagine the rides would for sure take a back seat to the meandering.

Thank you so much for thinking about including me in your Club 33 invitation!  That really means a lot.  Just last week my husband mentioned to his uncle that I had just returned from Disneyland.  His uncle asked me, "Have you ever eaten at that restaurant called Club 39?"  (And yes, he said 39.)  I told him I didn't have the connections, and how amazing that would be.  He said he had eaten there a couple of times, and what a memorable experience it was to him.  (I guess the proper name of the club wasn't as memorable. )  I'm glad you had that chance, though, and were able to bring some DIS friends along.  That was very thoughtful to include, and think about including, as many as you did.

Thank you for the photo compliments!  I have never heard of FotoFlexer.  I will look that up.  I have just been using Picasa for years.  I don't typically use photos to make cards other than at Christmas.  Our 2012 family Christmas card was a picture of our family riding in the front row of TOT.  Made from a picture of a picture, but it got the job done!

Very good description of RAW, as far as I understand it.  I remember reading about photographers looking down, so to speak, on Picasa-type editing after the fact and being amused that they just did their editing before instead of after.  It's still editing.  I guess since I only have a P&S and my phone...I don't understand.  I haven't used the one-touch color feature in a while.  I forget about it!

I can't even picture the tile floor in TSMM, so I doubt I would have a photo.  I hope they found what they were looking for.




mvf-m11c said:


> Thanks Deej. A new quest. Railing Quest sounds very interesting especially with all different railings around the whole resort based on its theme lands. I don't look closely at the railing around the DLR. Looks like while I am walking around the DLR getting my long exposure, firework trail and that tile at TSMM Sherry.
> 
> Just checked out your latest updates during your October trip and they were very nice.



Thanks Bret.  I hope you got the picture of the tile in TSMM for the other DIS'er.  Now I'm curious to see what I'm missing out on since I can't picture it at all!

I checked out some pictures in your thread the other day so I should probably comment over there, but I just have to say how much I love the one taken at night with the water in the forefront and IASW in the background.  I think Sherry mentioned it as well, but I don't think I've ever seen a photo taken from that spot before.  Beautiful!



Sherry E said:


> *Bret -- *
> 
> Between you and Deej I knew that one of you would either have -- or soon be able to take -- a photo of the tile floor in the TSMM queue for the DIS'er who asked for it in the POTD thread!  To be honest, I don't think I have ever looked at the floor in TSMM.  Well, I've probably noticed it but not paid it much attention.  I've stared at the ceiling and the lights/fans, but never the floor.
> 
> I'm not even sure I've noticed any specific railing other than the one I just happened to look at last week.  I have looked at the trash cans, however -- those are sometimes cute.  And the popcorn-turning dudes are cute.



The main railing I have noticed is the one by Luigi's Flying Tires.  I love it because it looks like tire tread and it fits perfectly.  Tire tread that needs a major paint touch up!  It's peeling like crazy.

OK, I will be finishing the October 2012 Trip Report today!  Finally!  18 months later!


----------



## Sherry E

deejdigsdis said:


> I still would love to do a solo trip someday.  I think I would be fine for the most part because I would be solo from the get-go.  From the time I was dropped off at the airport I would be alone.  This solo time was hard for me because it was on the heels of being with such a large group, and we had a great time together with no little issues (disagreements, people getting on your nerves, etc.) that might be expected when you are moving a party of 14 through the parks.  I imagine I would feel awkward eating at Carnation Cafe alone, though.
> 
> About the creepy masks...I eventually took a closer look.    And yes, I am sure I would get on a roll with the details-noticing and subsequent picture-taking.  That sounds so fun!  That's what I would look forward to the most.  I imagine the rides would for sure take a back seat to the meandering.
> 
> Thank you so much for thinking about including me in your Club 33 invitation!  That really means a lot.  Just last week my husband mentioned to his uncle that I had just returned from Disneyland.  His uncle asked me, "Have you ever eaten at that restaurant called Club 39?"  (And yes, he said 39.)  I told him I didn't have the connections, and how amazing that would be.  He said he had eaten there a couple of times, and what a memorable experience it was to him.  (I guess the proper name of the club wasn't as memorable. )  I'm glad you had that chance, though, and were able to bring some DIS friends along.  That was very thoughtful to include, and think about including, as many as you did.
> 
> Thank you for the photo compliments!  I have never heard of FotoFlexer.  I will look that up.  I have just been using Picasa for years.  I don't typically use photos to make cards other than at Christmas.  Our 2012 family Christmas card was a picture of our family riding in the front row of TOT.  Made from a picture of a picture, but it got the job done!
> 
> Very good description of RAW, as far as I understand it.  I remember reading about photographers looking down, so to speak, on Picasa-type editing after the fact and being amused that they just did their editing before instead of after.  It's still editing.  I guess since I only have a P&S and my phone...I don't understand.  I haven't used the one-touch color feature in a while.  I forget about it!
> 
> I can't even picture the tile floor in TSMM, so I doubt I would have a photo.  I hope they found what they were looking for.



*deej --*

You're absolutely right.  I think others may disagree, but I totally agree with you.  Editing or enhancing an image -- whether it's before an image becomes a JPEG file or whatever type of file, or after the image has been fully created -- is still editing and enhancing.  That's not to say that those images and photos are not gorgeous, because they are certainly breathtaking.   I have seen photos posted on various Facebook pages devoted to celebrating Disneyland or educating people about Disneyland trips, and the photos are absolutely stunning -- but let's face it... DLR doesn't _reallllly_ look quite _that_ idyllic and dreamlike in person, with almost surreal and mystical-looking cloud formations, tints and hues.  Disneyland doesn't _reallllly_ look (in person) as it does through certain camera lenses.  Those things are all enhancements in some way, to effectively improve the look of photos and change the overall feel of them.

And yet, for some reason, people using any platform to edit or beautify a photo after the fact is sometimes frowned upon in cyberspace.

In any case, yes -- FotoFlexer (or is it Fotoflexer?) is good, as is Pixlr -- they each have some interesting features.  I haven't tried Picasa yet but I hear great things about it. I have a new PC with Windows 8.1 on it, and I'm not sure if the most recent Picasa will work.  I got Photoshop Elements 12 for the ability to watermark some of my photos (not all of them) and to batch resize some of them (instead of resizing one by one), but I find that a lot of the editing and enhancement features of PE12 are similar to the features on many of the free editing platforms.

The "One Touch Color" effects I used were not in the camera. I think it would have been much easier for me if I had used the feature that is actually in the camera instead of applying the effect in an editing platform after the fact (I used Photobucket's editor, where I think the feature is called Color Splash, maybe?).  One sad attempt is in this post and the other attempt is in this post (can you spot which one it is?).

I still like your One Touch Color photos much, much better!  I can do a B&W version of something -- Here -- and a "not quite sepia but close to it" -- Here.  But I have trouble figuring out the One Touch Color on the camera, and the Color Splash feature is tedious after the fact!




Bret came through with the TSMM tile photo that the DIS'er needed (it's fortuitous timing that he happened to be at DLR over the weekend and could snap it!), and he posted it in the Picture of the Day thread!

I wonder if we need to start looking at floors now too?  Is this a whole new world of undiscovered treasures?  Have we been missing some hidden gems around the parks, right beneath our feet?  The tile work in certain places is interesting (like in DCA and even in the Grand Californian Hotel bathrooms off of the lobby, believe it or not), but I just haven't thought to look at the floors!

Speaking of the POTD thread, you should definitely post there more often!  I love that thread and the photos are gorgeous, but often times it seems to lean more towards being a DSLR Picture of the Day Thread -- and I fear that a lot of people who take really great photos with either P&S cameras or with their phones won't post because they feel intimidated by the excellent DSLR photos.  I pop in there every so often and post some P&S photos to try to coax other P&S or camera phone folks out of hiding, but then I end up disappearing from the thread again for whatever reason.

Because I don't have a TR thread in which to share my Springtime/Easter photos with you -- I posted 7 of them in my Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread, in this post.  

I'm sure you got several shots that are the same (or much better), as you were there just before I was -- and your visit was much longer!  I can tell you that I got absolutely no photos of Easter treats or merchandise at all, other than the Springtime-colored cotton candy at the Roundup.  Otherwise, I did not snap a photo of a single Easter cupcake or cake pop!  Did you capture any Easter treats?

_(You should also subscribe to the new Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread so you can contribute when the new Theme Week Countdown begins in about 3 months, give or take a couple of days!  The thread is only 24 pages long right now, so it's not too daunting to skim through - yet!  I have been posting photos for different holidays such as Valentine's Day, Mardi Gras, St. Patrick's Day, April Fools' Day, Easter and Earth Day in that thread, and the whole first page is revamped and pepped up!  Bret and a couple of other folks have posted photos there too.)_

I also posted 2 non-Easter_y_ photos in the POTD thread, from that same 4/14/14 visit -- Here and Here.  Not very exciting, but there they are.


You mentioned eating at Carnation Café alone, and how it would feel awkward to do that.  I have to admit that eating solo is still one thing that I can't get totally comfortable with, especially at table service places or extra busy counter service places.  I actually like being able to take food back to a hotel room where I can eat without awkwardness!  I almost ate at CC by myself last December...and then didn't!  I ate at Plaza Inn by myself -- with a huge plate of chicken in front of me -- and that was weird enough.  I also ate at Tangaroa Terrace in the DLH by myself, which felt a bit weird, though the restaurant was quiet and out of the way of onlookers.  I see other people sitting at tables at eating snacks solo, which I also do, but eating full meals solo just doesn't feel comfortable to me.

I did try going on rides by myself for the first time ever in December and, while I am glad I did it, that is another thing that doesn't feel totally right to me.  I think rides (and meals) are best enjoyed with company!

Photo-taking, on the other hand, for me is best enjoyed solo!  That's really where I think you would have the most fun -- just being able to create and come up with photo ideas without worrying about what anyone else is doing.

Yes, I would have surely invited both you and *TK* to join me/us at "Club 39"!  It may have been the one and only time I will ever get there -- but at least I got to see it before the remodel/expansion commenced.  I just knew that *TK* wouldn't be able to come out since she was going to be at DLR within a week or two after that, and I assumed (maybe incorrectly?) that you would not be able to break free from the family to come out.   I was trying to invite people who: 1) were normal and not crazy;  2) would appreciate being there;  3) had never been to the Club in the past and would not be going any time soon;  and 4) could easily get away from their families to travel to DLR.  I was also looking at people who could go in December, who had no other DLR holiday trips coming up soon after.



Anyway, enough babbling from me -- I am so looking forward to seeing the October 2012 TR's final installment, and then the start of April 2014 TR!


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> *deej --*
> 
> You're absolutely right.  I think others may disagree, but I totally agree with you.  Editing or enhancing an image -- whether it's before an image becomes a JPEG file or whatever type of file, or after the image has been fully created -- is still editing and enhancing.  That's not to say that those images and photos are not gorgeous, because they are certainly breathtaking.   I have seen photos posted on various Facebook pages devoted to celebrating Disneyland or educating people about Disneyland trips, and the photos are absolutely stunning -- but let's face it... DLR doesn't _reallllly_ look quite _that_ idyllic and dreamlike in person, with almost surreal and mystical-looking cloud formations, tints and hues.  Disneyland doesn't _reallllly_ look (in person) as it does through certain camera lenses.  Those things are all enhancements in some way, to effectively improve the look of photos and change the overall feel of them.
> 
> And yet, for some reason, people using any platform to edit or beautify a photo after the fact is sometimes frowned upon in cyberspace.
> 
> In any case, yes -- FotoFlexer (or is it Fotoflexer?) is good, as is Pixlr -- they each have some interesting features.  I haven't tried Picasa yet but I hear great things about it. I have a new PC with Windows 8.1 on it, and I'm not sure if the most recent Picasa will work.  I got Photoshop Elements 12 for the ability to watermark some of my photos (not all of them) and to batch resize some of them (instead of resizing one by one), but I find that a lot of the editing and enhancement features of PE12 are similar to the features on many of the free editing platforms.
> 
> The "One Touch Color" effects I used were not in the camera. I think it would have been much easier for me if I had used the feature that is actually in the camera instead of applying the effect in an editing platform after the fact (I used Photobucket's editor, where I think the feature is called Color Splash, maybe?).  One sad attempt is in this post and the other attempt is in this post (can you spot which one it is?).
> 
> I still like your One Touch Color photos much, much better!  I can do a B&W version of something -- Here -- and a "not quite sepia but close to it" -- Here.  But I have trouble figuring out the One Touch Color on the camera, and the Color Splash feature is tedious after the fact!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bret came through with the TSMM tile photo that the DIS'er needed (it's fortuitous timing that he happened to be at DLR over the weekend and could snap it!), and he posted it in the Picture of the Day thread!
> 
> I wonder if we need to start looking at floors now too?  Is this a whole new world of undiscovered treasures?  Have we been missing some hidden gems around the parks, right beneath our feet?  The tile work in certain places is interesting (like in DCA and even in the Grand Californian Hotel bathrooms off of the lobby, believe it or not), but I just haven't thought to look at the floors!
> 
> Speaking of the POTD thread, you should definitely post there more often!  I love that thread and the photos are gorgeous, but often times it seems to lean more towards being a DSLR Picture of the Day Thread -- and I fear that a lot of people who take really great photos with either P&S cameras or with their phones won't post because they feel intimidated by the excellent DSLR photos.  I pop in there every so often and post some P&S photos to try to coax other P&S or camera phone folks out of hiding, but then I end up disappearing from the thread again for whatever reason.
> 
> Because I don't have a TR thread in which to share my Springtime/Easter photos with you -- I posted 7 of them in my Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread, in this post.
> 
> I'm sure you got several shots that are the same (or much better), as you were there just before I was -- and your visit was much longer!  I can tell you that I got absolutely no photos of Easter treats or merchandise at all, other than the Springtime-colored cotton candy at the Roundup.  Otherwise, I did not snap a photo of a single Easter cupcake or cake pop!  Did you capture any Easter treats?
> 
> _(You should also subscribe to the new Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread so you can contribute when the new Theme Week Countdown begins in about 3 months, give or take a couple of days!  The thread is only 24 pages long right now, so it's not too daunting to skim through - yet!  I have been posting photos for different holidays such as Valentine's Day, Mardi Gras, St. Patrick's Day, April Fools' Day, Easter and Earth Day in that thread, and the whole first page is revamped and pepped up!  Bret and a couple of other folks have posted photos there too.)_
> 
> I also posted 2 non-Easter_y_ photos in the POTD thread, from that same 4/14/14 visit -- Here and Here.  Not very exciting, but there they are.
> 
> 
> You mentioned eating at Carnation Café alone, and how it would feel awkward to do that.  I have to admit that eating solo is still one thing that I can't get totally comfortable with, especially at table service places or extra busy counter service places.  I actually like being able to take food back to a hotel room where I can eat without awkwardness!  I almost ate at CC by myself last December...and then didn't!  I ate at Plaza Inn by myself -- with a huge plate of chicken in front of me -- and that was weird enough.  I also ate at Tangaroa Terrace in the DLH by myself, which felt a bit weird, though the restaurant was quiet and out of the way of onlookers.  I see other people sitting at tables at eating snacks solo, which I also do, but eating full meals solo just doesn't feel comfortable to me.
> 
> I did try going on rides by myself for the first time ever in December and, while I am glad I did it, that is another thing that doesn't feel totally right to me.  I think rides (and meals) are best enjoyed with company!
> 
> Photo-taking, on the other hand, for me is best enjoyed solo!  That's really where I think you would have the most fun -- just being able to create and come up with photo ideas without worrying about what anyone else is doing.
> 
> Yes, I would have surely invited both you and *TK* to join me/us at "Club 39"!  It may have been the one and only time I will ever get there -- but at least I got to see it before the remodel/expansion commenced.  I just knew that *TK* wouldn't be able to come out since she was going to be at DLR within a week or two after that, and I assumed (maybe incorrectly?) that you would not be able to break free from the family to come out.   I was trying to invite people who: 1) were normal and not crazy;  2) would appreciate being there;  3) had never been to the Club in the past and would not be going any time soon;  and 4) could easily get away from their families to travel to DLR.  I was also looking at people who could go in December, who had no other DLR holiday trips coming up soon after.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, enough babbling from me -- I am so looking forward to seeing the October 2012 TR's final installment, and then the start of April 2014 TR!



You assumed correctly   Now if it had been another time I would have been madly searching Orbitz for a good fair to get to my happy place!

BTW I often get pictures of numbers by my feet (thanks to Deej) and I have a dandy floor picture from the queue at the flying tire ride


----------



## deejdigsdis

Sherry E said:


> *deej --*
> 
> You're absolutely right.  I think others may disagree, but I totally agree with you.  Editing or enhancing an image -- whether it's before an image becomes a JPEG file or whatever type of file, or after the image has been fully created -- is still editing and enhancing.  That's not to say that those images and photos are not gorgeous, because they are certainly breathtaking.   I have seen photos posted on various Facebook pages devoted to celebrating Disneyland or educating people about Disneyland trips, and the photos are absolutely stunning -- but let's face it... DLR doesn't _reallllly_ look quite _that_ idyllic and dreamlike in person, with almost surreal and mystical-looking cloud formations, tints and hues.  Disneyland doesn't _reallllly_ look (in person) as it does through certain camera lenses.  Those things are all enhancements in some way, to effectively improve the look of photos and change the overall feel of them.
> 
> *The parts about Disneyland not reallllllly looking like that made me laugh out loud!  So true!  "Mystical-looking cloud formations,tints and hues..."  *
> 
> And yet, for some reason, people using any platform to edit or beautify a photo after the fact is sometimes frowned upon in cyberspace.
> 
> In any case, yes -- FotoFlexer (or is it Fotoflexer?) is good, as is Pixlr -- they each have some interesting features.  I haven't tried Picasa yet but I hear great things about it. I have a new PC with Windows 8.1 on it, and I'm not sure if the most recent Picasa will work.  I got Photoshop Elements 12 for the ability to watermark some of my photos (not all of them) and to batch resize some of them (instead of resizing one by one), but I find that a lot of the editing and enhancement features of PE12 are similar to the features on many of the free editing platforms.
> 
> *Oh, I'm glad to hear you got a new computer.  Picasa has added more and more effects with each update.  They have a feature called "1960s" that rounds the corners and adjusts the colors so they look (to me) like the Disneyland pictures my family has from the 1970s.  You have to have the right kind of photo for that feature, though.  It doesn't look right with just any old photo.  I should try it with one of my current DLR photos that could have been taken back in the day and see how it looks.*
> 
> The "One Touch Color" effects I used were not in the camera. I think it would have been much easier for me if I had used the feature that is actually in the camera instead of applying the effect in an editing platform after the fact (I used Photobucket's editor, where I think the feature is called Color Splash, maybe?).  One sad attempt is in this post and the other attempt is in this post (can you spot which one it is?).
> 
> *All of those pictures are fantastic!  I miss seeing your pictures!  I miss your old thread.  Was the little yellow flower from Critter Country or Frontierland, maybe?  And my guess for the other one touch color photo is the mask with gold and purple, and the purple-ish, aqua-ish and red balls.  I LOVE the one with the 21 Royal sign!  Nice colors with a nostalgic mistiness to it.  Was that editing effect called "Nostalgic Mistiness," by chance?  *
> 
> I still like your One Touch Color photos much, much better!  I can do a B&W version of something -- Here -- and a "not quite sepia but close to it" -- Here.  But I have trouble figuring out the One Touch Color on the camera, and the Color Splash feature is tedious after the fact!
> 
> 
> *I especially love the black and white gas pumps.  I think I got a picture of "a" gas pump, but I wish I would have gotten a picture of the gas pump cluster.*
> 
> Bret came through with the TSMM tile photo that the DIS'er needed (it's fortuitous timing that he happened to be at DLR over the weekend and could snap it!), and he posted it in the Picture of the Day thread!
> 
> *I hopped over and looked at Bret's tile photo.  It looks familiar now.  Where was that other tile picture taken?  With the fruits?  While we were riding the trolley I noticed some tile that I wanted to take a picture of and I forgot to go back.  I just saw it from afar, but I wonder if that was it.*
> 
> I wonder if we need to start looking at floors now too?  Is this a whole new world of undiscovered treasures?  Have we been missing some hidden gems around the parks, right beneath our feet?  The tile work in certain places is interesting (like in DCA and even in the Grand Californian Hotel bathrooms off of the lobby, believe it or not), but I just haven't thought to look at the floors!
> 
> *Speaking of right beneath our feet...I love the horseshoe imprints in the walkways in Frontierland, and the sea shell imprints in the walkways by Ariel.*
> 
> Speaking of the POTD thread, you should definitely post there more often!  I love that thread and the photos are gorgeous, but often times it seems to lean more towards being a DSLR Picture of the Day Thread -- and I fear that a lot of people who take really great photos with either P&S cameras or with their phones won't post because they feel intimidated by the excellent DSLR photos.  I pop in there every so often and post some P&S photos to try to coax other P&S or camera phone folks out of hiding, but then I end up disappearing from the thread again for whatever reason.
> 
> *I haven't posted over there in quite some time.  Maybe I will have something from my new batch to share.  I have to say it can be intimidating because there ARE so many great professional-looking photos over there, but I know we aren't the only ones that don't care if a DLR photo is of professional quality or not.  There must be others that enjoy seeing whatever is posted.*
> 
> Because I don't have a TR thread in which to share my Springtime/Easter photos with you -- I posted 7 of them in my Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread, in this post.
> 
> *What fun Springtime pictures!  Even the ones that aren't technically springtime.  I walked into Trolley Treats and bought some fudge.  I didn't notice that garland at all!  Very cute!*
> 
> I'm sure you got several shots that are the same (or much better), as you were there just before I was -- and your visit was much longer!  I can tell you that I got absolutely no photos of Easter treats or merchandise at all, other than the Springtime-colored cotton candy at the Roundup.  Otherwise, I did not snap a photo of a single Easter cupcake or cake pop!  Did you capture any Easter treats?
> 
> *I believe I got a couple of Easter treat photos.  Honestly, I haven't even looked at the pictures on my camera yet.  I've repeatedly looked at the pictures on my phone since they are more accessible.  I didn't see the Springtime-colored cotton candy.  Did you post that picture somewhere?*
> 
> _(You should also subscribe to the new Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread so you can contribute when the new Theme Week Countdown begins in about 3 months, give or take a couple of days!  The thread is only 24 pages long right now, so it's not too daunting to skim through - yet!  I have been posting photos for different holidays such as Valentine's Day, Mardi Gras, St. Patrick's Day, April Fools' Day, Easter and Earth Day in that thread, and the whole first page is revamped and pepped up!  Bret and a couple of other folks have posted photos there too.)_
> 
> *Sounds like I have some catching up to do!*
> 
> I also posted 2 non-Easter_y_ photos in the POTD thread, from that same 4/14/14 visit -- Here and Here.  Not very exciting, but there they are.
> 
> *Where was that Donald one taken?  Do you think you will ever do another TR thread?*
> 
> You mentioned eating at Carnation Café alone, and how it would feel awkward to do that.  I have to admit that eating solo is still one thing that I can't get totally comfortable with, especially at table service places or extra busy counter service places.  I actually like being able to take food back to a hotel room where I can eat without awkwardness!  I almost ate at CC by myself last December...and then didn't!  I ate at Plaza Inn by myself -- with a huge plate of chicken in front of me -- and that was weird enough.  I also ate at Tangaroa Terrace in the DLH by myself, which felt a bit weird, though the restaurant was quiet and out of the way of onlookers.  I see other people sitting at tables at eating snacks solo, which I also do, but eating full meals solo just doesn't feel comfortable to me.
> 
> I did try going on rides by myself for the first time ever in December and, while I am glad I did it, that is another thing that doesn't feel totally right to me.  I think rides (and meals) are best enjoyed with company!
> 
> *I've been on plenty of rides by myself.  Some lend themselves to that more than others.  Something like POTC is totally fine to me.  You are not interacting with your group for the most part.  You are sitting back and enjoying the ride.  GRR...now that is a different story.  A lot of the fun comes from laughing and interacting with your group.  We didn't do Single Rider a few weeks ago for that very reason.  We used Single Rider plenty of other times on other rides, which sometimes ended up in an awkward moment when the person I was seated next to clearly wasn't expecting it!  Picture climbing into an already-tight seating situation for Goofy's Sky School, and then realizing the guy next to you had his leg stretched out into your foot-room area so you kind of get tangled up and have this awkward untangling moment.  I'm laughing now, just reliving the moment!  Fortunately he was a very nice guy.*
> 
> Photo-taking, on the other hand, for me is best enjoyed solo!  That's really where I think you would have the most fun -- just being able to create and come up with photo ideas without worrying about what anyone else is doing.
> 
> *Amen, Sister!*
> 
> Yes, I would have surely invited both you and *TK* to join me/us at "Club 39"!  It may have been the one and only time I will ever get there -- but at least I got to see it before the remodel/expansion commenced.  I just knew that *TK* wouldn't be able to come out since she was going to be at DLR within a week or two after that, and I assumed (maybe incorrectly?) that you would not be able to break free from the family to come out.   I was trying to invite people who: 1) were normal and not crazy;  2) would appreciate being there;  3) had never been to the Club in the past and would not be going any time soon;  and 4) could easily get away from their families to travel to DLR.  I was also looking at people who could go in December, who had no other DLR holiday trips coming up soon after.
> 
> *Sadly, it would not have been a good time to get away.  Mostly due to the financial side of things.  Like I mentioned earlier, if I had to pay for my own flight a few weeks ago, instead of my sister using her points to get me a $10 flight...and if I didn't have that frustration-turned-blessing of a $200 Disney Gift Card, this trip wouldn't have worked out for me either, at this time.  I appreciate the thought, for sure.  It's nice to know I am viewed as "normal and not crazy."    The fact that I don't post any "people pictures" could make one wonder if I'm really a 78 year old man just making all this stuff up.  *
> 
> 
> Anyway, enough babbling from me -- I am so looking forward to seeing the October 2012 TR's final installment, and then the start of April 2014 TR!



Now, let's wrap up the October 2012 trip...


----------



## deejdigsdis

In my last installment I mentioned The Great Debate.  Should I skip out on my last hour of Disneyland time and rush to catch up to my sister?  Because I was sad and lonely?    OR    Should I stay.

I decided to stay.  I had a Big Thunder Mountain FP to use.  And who knew when I would be riding my favorite of the mountain rides again.

But first...  I decided to "stop and smell the roses" in the form of picture-taking.  As that doesn't happen much when you are with a party of 14.  I decided to go check out The Halloween Carnival, which we didn't even step foot in when we had the 7 kids with us.





And check out the pumpkins.  





At first I thought those were old-fashioned mop heads intertwined with the pumpkins!





And the "Conjure Up A Villain" tent.









And watch Billy Hill and the Hillbillies.





It was 11:15am by this time.  I had 1 hour to go.  Hotel checkout time was 12:00, but I knew I could stay a few extra minutes since I didn't have to do any checking out preparations and we had gotten permission for the kids to swim until it was almost time for the shuttle to pick us up and take us back to John Wayne/Orange County/SNA.  

I really like this spider web in the corner of the stage made of thick sturdy rope.





And the Billies hit the scene.





Mickey and Minnie get in on the fun.









Little did I know...this would be the last time I would get to see Billy Hill and the Hillbillies perform at Disneyland.  I can't even remember any songs they played.  Ghost Rider in the Sky, I would guess.

Goodbye to my favorite:





It was 11:40 by this time.

A few Fall Decor pics:

















It feels kind of funny posting these when "Disneyland Dressed For Spring" is more fresh in my mind.  





The clock has struck noon.  Time to use my BTMRR FP.





I love seeing my feet by the row number pics and wish I remembered to take more.









I enjoyed the wildest ride in the wilderness and made my way toward the exit.


----------



## Sherry E

Arrrrggghhhh.... New computer but still problems getting pages to load!




deejdigsdis said:


> *The parts about Disneyland not reallllllly looking like that made me laugh out loud!  So true!  "Mystical-looking cloud formations, tints and hues..."  *
> 
> *Oh, I'm glad to hear you got a new computer.  Picasa has added more and more effects with each update.  They have a feature called "1960s" that rounds the corners and adjusts the colors so they look (to me) like the Disneyland pictures my family has from the 1970s.  You have to have the right kind of photo for that feature, though.  It doesn't look right with just any old photo.  I should try it with one of my current DLR photos that could have been taken back in the day and see how it looks.*
> 
> *All of those pictures are fantastic!  I miss seeing your pictures!  I miss your old thread.  Was the little yellow flower from Critter Country or Frontierland, maybe?  And my guess for the other one touch color photo is the mask with gold and purple, and the purple-ish, aqua-ish and red balls.  I LOVE the one with the 21 Royal sign!  Nice colors with a nostalgic mistiness to it.  Was that editing effect called "Nostalgic Mistiness," by chance?  *
> 
> *I especially love the black and white gas pumps.  I think I got a picture of "a" gas pump, but I wish I would have gotten a picture of the gas pump cluster.*
> 
> *I hopped over and looked at Bret's tile photo.  It looks familiar now.  Where was that other tile picture taken?  With the fruits?  While we were riding the trolley I noticed some tile that I wanted to take a picture of and I forgot to go back.  I just saw it from afar, but I wonder if that was it.*
> 
> *Speaking of right beneath our feet...I love the horseshoe imprints in the walkways in Frontierland, and the sea shell imprints in the walkways by Ariel.*
> 
> *I haven't posted over there in quite some time.  Maybe I will have something from my new batch to share.  I have to say it can be intimidating because there ARE so many great professional-looking photos over there, but I know we aren't the only ones that don't care if a DLR photo is of professional quality or not.  There must be others that enjoy seeing whatever is posted.*
> 
> *What fun Springtime pictures!  Even the ones that aren't technically springtime.  I walked into Trolley Treats and bought some fudge.  I didn't notice that garland at all!  Very cute!*
> 
> *I believe I got a couple of Easter treat photos.  Honestly, I haven't even looked at the pictures on my camera yet.  I've repeatedly looked at the pictures on my phone since they are more accessible.  I didn't see the Springtime-colored cotton candy.  Did you post that picture somewhere?*
> 
> *Sounds like I have some catching up to do!*
> 
> *Where was that Donald one taken?  Do you think you will ever do another TR thread?*
> 
> *I've been on plenty of rides by myself.  Some lend themselves to that more than others.  Something like POTC is totally fine to me.  You are not interacting with your group for the most part.  You are sitting back and enjoying the ride.  GRR...now that is a different story.  A lot of the fun comes from laughing and interacting with your group.  We didn't do Single Rider a few weeks ago for that very reason.  We used Single Rider plenty of other times on other rides, which sometimes ended up in an awkward moment when the person I was seated next to clearly wasn't expecting it!  Picture climbing into an already-tight seating situation for Goofy's Sky School, and then realizing the guy next to you had his leg stretched out into your foot-room area so you kind of get tangled up and have this awkward untangling moment.  I'm laughing now, just reliving the moment!  Fortunately he was a very nice guy.*
> 
> *Amen, Sister!*
> 
> *Sadly, it would not have been a good time to get away.  Mostly due to the financial side of things.  Like I mentioned earlier, if I had to pay for my own flight a few weeks ago, instead of my sister using her points to get me a $10 flight...and if I didn't have that frustration-turned-blessing of a $200 Disney Gift Card, this trip wouldn't have worked out for me either, at this time.  I appreciate the thought, for sure.  It's nice to know I am viewed as "normal and not crazy."    The fact that I don't post any "people pictures" could make one wonder if I'm really a 78 year old man just making all this stuff up.  *
> 
> Now, let's wrap up the October 2012 trip...



You could be a 78-year-old man, or a 58-year-old man, or whatever, but whoever you are you seem to be normal and not crazy!

I had a feeling it wouldn't have been good timing for you to go to Club 39.  There were a few people I would have gladly invited to join the rest of us (I put a lot of thought into it) but I just didn't think those people would be able to make it.

By the way, my Club 39 photos were terrible. Really bad, blurry, dark, etc.  It was my fault, as I didn't set the camera for low light (which I know to do, but forgot about ).  Thankfully the other people in my group got good photos because I barely got any that are even salvageable -- and that is no exaggeration!

I know what you mean about some rides lending themselves more to riding solo while others are better with people.  Haunted Mansion is like that as well -- it's okay solo.

I can't wait to hear more about the Goofy's Sky School awkward moment!

On certain other photo editing sites there are features/borders/effects similar to the Picasa "1960s" feature you explained, but of course they have different names.  You're right -- that is one of those special borders or effects that doesn't look right with just any photo. It has to be the right photo that can fit with that vintage look.  I think the same can be said for many features/effects/borders/enhancements -- some of them just work perfectly with certain photos and not with others.

Thank you for the kind words on the photos and former TR thread!  I miss my old TR thread too, but sadly it is gone forever.  I have planned to start another TR at some point (hence, the teaser title in my signature), but just haven't done it yet.  I'm either running low on time, or was having major computer issues and couldn't get anything done.   So I have just randomly posted certain photos in other threads (I did not post the Springtime-colored cotton candy anywhere, though).

The 21 Royal photo enhancement was a happy, unexpected result!  I had taken that photo back in 2010 and it was rather boring and forgettable.  When I was looking for holiday season photos to repurpose for my Mardi Gras post in the Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread, I took a second look at the picture and thought, "I might be able to do something with that."  So I played around with a few different effects until I achieved what I felt was the right combo to give the picture a Nostalgic Misty look!  I ended up liking it much better than I thought I would -- and 100 times more than I liked it when I first took the photo!

The Donald Duck photo was taken while on the egg hunt in DCA.  It was located near some steps leading up to a ride platform in the Paradise Pier area, not far from TSMM.

The little yellow flower photo is from Cars Land!

You're correct about the other Color Splash/One Touch Color photo.  That particular mask was part of the wreath that formerly hung over the entry to the alley in NOS -- the one with the creepy moon-headed dude.  


The gas pump cluster is a photo I took in Cars Land back in 2012, I think. At the time I took it I remember thinking, "Hmmm...this would be a good black and white photo."  However, back then I don't think I had any idea how to find the B&W feature in my camera (now I know how to find it!)! So I took the color photo and left it at that.  Just recently I was combing through photos, trying to assemble some that I thought might be good for a future photo calendar or book (I always get offers to make free books/calendars every year, but it takes forever to round up the photos I want to use at the last minute and then artfully arrange them in time to claim the free item).  I was making edits to a few "potential project photos" and I came across the gas pumps, remembering that I wanted to make it black and white.  I went to Photobucket's editing features and found one of their "not just black and white" editing options and used that -- and I was pleased with the result so I saved it.

I cannot remember exactly where that other tile photo -- with the fruit and cups and animals -- is located.  I didn't take a photo of it but I definitely remember seeing it as I walked past it.  It's got to be somewhere around a corner on BVS or Hollywood Land.

The horseshoe imprints and the seashell designs are some of my favorite details at DLR.  The seashells almost look like paint drippings, like someone just happened to spill some paint or ice cream and it landed in the shape of a shell or seahorse!

I definitely think there is a large intimidation factor involved in the POTD thread that prevents a lot of people with P&S cameras or camera phones from posting their photos.  Most of the photos that people comment on in that thread are the DSLR photos, so I can see how other people might be afraid to jump in.

Here is how I feel about photos, and what I enjoy seeing in them:

Quite simply, I like looking at good pictures no matter what kind of device is used to take them.  It's not much more complicated than that!  I like looking at pretty pictures; interesting pictures; unusual pictures; creative pictures; new and fresh ideas, or unique takes on familiar subjects, etc.  I like realistic photos -- photos that are accessible, that look like ideas anyone could execute and capture.  I also like the mystical, surreal, dreamlike fantasy photos.  I like color.  I like B&W.  I like photos that capture joy and fun.  I like photos that tell some sort of story or evoke some sort of emotion. 

And really, aren't those the things what we all like to see in photos?

I appreciate originality -- even if the end result is not what the photographer intended or hoped for, I appreciate that he/she tried to capture something different from the norm instead of just copying what has been done by others.  I appreciate the effort to be creative and imaginative -- and I don't mind if someone does something creative with the photos earlier in the process or after the fact.

One of my Springtime/Easter photos (you saw it earlier in one of my links) was of an egg at the Roundup, and the egg appeared to be coming out of the darkness or the shadows.  (I posted it in the POTD thread and it was totally ignored!)  When I first took the egg photo at the Roundup, there was a very slight shadow on it due to the sun's positioning, and it struck me as interesting that the shadow made the egg look misshapen, or like it was wider than it actually was.  I thought, "I think I can do something fun with that."  

So I played with the egg/shadow picture at home to create a different effect -- instead of leaving the slight shadow on it or trying to get rid of the shadow I decided to really enhance the shadow and make it dark enough to cover half of the egg.  Then I decided to black out the other stuff in the background (which was visible in the original photo).  

This whole process took time, and the end result was that it looked like the egg was coming out of the shadows, or partially hidden in the shadows -- however one wants to see it.  Even beyond that, I wanted to convey a certain "planetary effect."  You know those satellite photos that NASA or JPL releases every so often, of the edge of Earth shrouded in the darkness of the sky?  This egg/shadow photo (which already had blue tones and patterns on it) took on that same kind of look to me -- like the curve of the Earth against the vast, unknown, infinite black sky.

So that egg/shadow/planet photo may have been a clunker at the end of the day, but it was a high concept clunker because I tried to do something different and interesting with it!!



In my observation, most of today's P&S cameras and camera phones take pretty good pictures.  It's not like we are back in 1975, using Kodak Instamatic cameras or whatever, or using the dreaded Kodak Disc cameras of the '80s.  Today's cameras can take reasonably good photos, unless the person behind the lens just has no eye for photography whatsoever.  These days, most people have some sort of camera phone.  When I visited Catalina last July, I would say that almost everyone I saw was using a camera phone (except for yours truly!).  And many camera phone photos are quite lovely.  Many P&S photos are quite lovely.  Whichever kind of camera one has, it is possible to come up with interesting ideas and good pictures and I enjoy seeing them!



*About your most recent TR installment --*

You mentioned Billy Hill.  Another song they did for Halloween Time was "Devil Went Down to Georgia."  Then they did a fun seasonal set for the holidays too.  I really felt their absence at the Springtime Roundup.

That giant, fuzzy, faux spider is horrible!

I love Mickey and Minnie in their Halloween garb.

No sightings of the Halloween Lady in her jaunty hat and outfit on this trip, eh?

You are so lucky to have made it through the trip with that large a group of people and no disagreements or problems!  Many people have annoyances or conflicts that come up with only a few people, so to finesse a trip with a big group is practically a miracle!

I look forward to the next TR installment!!


----------



## deejdigsdis

Thank you for all of your comments Sherry!  I will make more comments on your comments later, but first I want to finish up this Trip Report!  I will say, though, that I missed not seeing the jaunty Halloween Lady.  Little does she know that we are still thinking about her 3 1/2 years later!


----------



## deejdigsdis

Here we are...the final installment of the "Welcome Foolish Mortals - Volume 2" Trip Report, detailing my October 2012 Halloween Time trip.  (Volume 1 took place in October 2010.)

I had just gotten off my final ride of the trip, Big Thunder Mountain Railroad, and was heading toward the exit.  

I have a habit of just taking pictures willy-nilly as I walk down Main Street for the last time, just trying to prolong that Disneyland feeling.  Here is the batch from this trip:

Looking back longingly, wishing I was walking in the same direction as these guests.





Mickey winked at me as I was leaving.  





Wishing I could take another ride on a Main Street vehicle.  Did I even ride one this trip?  That's something that falls by the wayside with 7 kids along who want to get to the "more exciting" attractions.













The Omnibus came by so I had to get another picture of Main Street Station.  And the clock at 12:15.  I really like capturing time like this.









And the final look...





I walked back to HoJo in kind of a depressed state.  Not knowing when I'll be back is always a hard thing for me.  I always feel like it's going to be forever, but fortunately after my 13 year drought that ended in 2009, it's never been "forever."  It's always been much sooner than I ever thought.  Since that return trip in 2009, the trip that ended my 13 year drought, my 3 boys' first trip...I have been 6 times, including the October 2012 trip.  (But not including the April 2014 trip, which was unbeknownst to me at the time...)





Earlier I said that the shuttle was going to pick us up.  Not true.  We rented a car this trip since we planned a beach day.





One last look at the palm trees.





We returned our rental car and checked in for our flight.  Needless to say, the boys were exhausted after our 8 day vacation.





They all fell asleep right there on the airport floor!

After an uneventful flight, other than the lady at the airport during our layover that commented on what poor examples we were to our children for "cutting in line" to board the plane (we flew Southwest, so we weren't cutting), we were home.  We wondered when we would be heading back.  We had a semi-plan to return with our group of 14 in 3 years time.  We now know that trip will not be happening.  Maybe in 3 years time from right now it will happen.  But who knows...

I guess that's it!  Thank you for reading and stay tuned for a report of my April 7-11, 2014 bonus trip!


----------



## tksbaskets

A bonus trip in April!!  that deserves a double face wash!  

I'm madly trying to squeeze in another DL trip....our AP are all valid and Donald may be entering the police academy in late July.  Perhaps I'll have to try that nice looking Holiday Inn Deej - would you recommend it?  Or the place Bret usually stays in.  The GCH is booked solid it seems...

TK


----------



## Sherry E

I'm looking forward to your April adventures!

I'll be adding your October 2012 TR to page 1 of the TR section of the brand new *Halloween Time at DLR Superthread*, though it will probably take a while before I get around to working on that specific post -- you can see where it is on the page!  Make sure to join us there when you can.  There will be a mini-Theme Week Countdown starting in the Halloween thread in late July or early August, but without gift card prizes.  

I still haven't even gotten to revamping/livening up the Trip Reports/Reviews section of the new *Disneyland at Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread* (though the Hotels post is rockin') -- other than to put a cute subtitle on it!  However, at least I do have your holiday TR referenced in that section!  The major Christmas/holiday thread Theme Week Countdown (with gift card giveaways) begins in just under 3 months, I suspect.  Probably late July.

By the way -- did you catch any of the new Hallmark Channel Countdown to Christmas movies last year, in November and December?  TK and I talked about our favorites (a couple of them were really cute).  The new Hallmark Countdown to Christmas starts this year on November 1st.  (And I suspect that Halloween Time at DLR might end on November 2nd this year!)


----------



## deejdigsdis

tksbaskets said:


> A bonus trip in April!!  that deserves a double face wash!
> 
> I'm madly trying to squeeze in another DL trip....our AP are all valid and Donald may be entering the police academy in late July.  Perhaps I'll have to try that nice looking Holiday Inn Deej - would you recommend it?  Or the place Bret usually stays in.  The GCH is booked solid it seems...
> 
> TK



We stayed at the HoJo during our Oct. 2012 trip -- I included a picture in my last post.  We stayed at the Candy Cane Inn in April.  I will have a couple of pics when I start that TR.  I really like that place, but it might be a little tight for 4 adults.  The main thing I didn't like was that there wasn't a vanity area outside of the bathroom.  It's always easier to get everyone up and going if the vanity/sink/mirror is outside the showering area.  That's probably the only thing I didn't like, actually.  I can't remember where Bret stays.  If it's BWPPI, we stayed there for one night and liked it just fine.  So close to the parks!  Where did you stay when you did that solo trip?  I hope it works out to squeeze in one more trip!  



Sherry E said:


> I'm looking forward to your April adventures!
> 
> I'll be adding your October 2012 TR to page 1 of the TR section of the brand new *Halloween Time at DLR Superthread*, though it will probably take a while before I get around to working on that specific post -- you can see where it is on the page!  Make sure to join us there when you can.  There will be a mini-Theme Week Countdown starting in the Halloween thread in late July or early August, but without gift card prizes.
> 
> I still haven't even gotten to revamping/livening up the Trip Reports/Reviews section of the new *Disneyland at Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread* (though the Hotels post is rockin') -- other than to put a cute subtitle on it!  However, at least I do have your holiday TR referenced in that section!  The major Christmas/holiday thread Theme Week Countdown (with gift card giveaways) begins in just under 3 months, I suspect.  Probably late July.
> 
> By the way -- did you catch any of the new Hallmark Channel Countdown to Christmas movies last year, in November and December?  TK and I talked about our favorites (a couple of them were really cute).  The new Hallmark Countdown to Christmas starts this year on November 1st.  (And I suspect that Halloween Time at DLR might end on November 2nd this year!)



Thanks Sherry!  I would definitely love to jump in on the Halloween and Christmas/Holiday Superthreads.  I love the theme countdowns!

I did catch a couple of the Hallmark movies, but not as many as I'd like.  I got a DVD set for Christmas with 5 Hallmark movies, so that was fun, but of course they weren't the new ones.  One of the movies had Laura Ingalls in it and another one had Fonzie in it.  How's that for a description?!?    I did catch the Candace Cameron Bure (?) one that was new.  The title slips my mind, but she was a very down-to-business lady in the beginning.  Probably until she and the guy fell down in a tangle in the snow and then looked at each other...  I don't know if that really happened, but the odds are in my favor that it did!  

I have been distracted by our parents' health this week, thus the slow starting of the latest TR.  My FIL is in the early stages of Alzheimers and he seemed to be nearly normal over Easter weekend with his current meds/dosage.  Two days ago he was in a car accident.  He was driving alone, and the accident was his fault.  Two other cars crashed into him.  We still haven't heard all the details, but we do know (thankfully) that no one was hurt.

My dad, who was diagnosed with terminal cancer 2 1/2 years ago, was stable for a good 2 years.  His health has declined rapidly over the past few months, though.  The last time I talked to him on the phone, there were several times that I couldn't understand what he was saying at all.  He spends almost all of his time in bed.  Ugh.  It's hard to watch your parents get old.  My dad will be 81 this month.  The crazy thing is that his mother passed away just last year!  Yes, my 80 yr old dad still had his mother living.  She passed away at 99.

Well, I came across a few pictures that my husband took on his phone during our Oct. 2012 trip.  I want to post those before I start the next TR.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Random pictures from my husband's phone...Oct. 2012.

One of his favorite meals from the trip, for sure.  He was looking forward to the Frankenweenie hot dog and that black lemonade.  (I know if he read this right now he would say something like, "You called it a hot dog?  Oh, it was NOT just a hot dog..." and then go on to describe it in greater detail.  But since I wasn't with him when he ate it, that's all I've got for you.)









A sign that caught his attention in Monsters, Inc.





I can only assume this was a guest dressed for the Halloween Party...





DS12-at-the-time put his hat on his horse.





I've never noticed this before.





My husband was fascinated to see this guy writing out a ticket for that car.  There was no one else around, so he felt like the guy was doing it for his benefit alone.  Of course the guy didn't look at my husband or do anything to draw attention to himself.  Just a business-as-usual thing.





And finally, this fun sign:


----------



## Sherry E

I don't want to post anything too lengthy, as I am sensing that it is holding you up from getting your (long-delayed!) TR done when I do, or that you feel you have to reply to everything!  So I will be as brief as possible while still covering several bases...

In no order, but just as I remember what to comment on:

1.  I totally forgot about the black lemonade of 2012.  That was a very weird concept;

2.  I've never seen the Riverboat hand signals chart either;

3.  "_I can only assume this was a guest dressed for the Halloween Party..._" -   (Yes, let's hope so...) ;

4.  The "Fonzie" movie may have been _The Most Wonderful Time of the Year_, which is one of my favorites of the Hallmark lot;

5.  The Candace Cameron Bure movie was _Let It Snow_, which both *TK* and I decided was our favorite of the new 2013 Hallmark movies, or at least in the top 2 of the ones on which we voted with a  ;

6.  "Laura Ingalls" has done a few Hallmark Christmas movies -- maybe that one was "The Christmas Pageant"?; and 

7.  *Most important of all* -- I'm so, so very sorry to hear about your FIL and your father.   Yes, it is very tough watching anyone's health decline like that, but when it happens to a parent or family member it is extremely upsetting and jarring.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I just finished reading your latest updates ever since I got back from my trip this past weekend. I did enjoyed reading your Oct 2012 TR and I will be looking forward to hearing from your April TR.



tksbaskets said:


> I'm madly trying to squeeze in another DL trip....our AP are all valid and Donald may be entering the police academy in late July.  Perhaps I'll have to try that nice looking Holiday Inn Deej - would you recommend it?  Or the place Bret usually stays in.  The GCH is booked solid it seems...
> 
> TK



That is nice to hear TK that you are thinking of adding another trip since you have AP's. As for the hotel you have mentioned on my trip report thread, I mostly stay at the Best Western Park Place Inn, Best Western Anaheim Inn or Best Western Stovall's Inn during my trips to the DLR. During my December trip that I have stayed at the Desert Inn & Suites which is on Harbor Blvd right close to BWPPI & BWAI (which my DAW and I will be staying during our June trip). I looked at the Desert Inn & Suites and they do have everything you ask for except the small kitchen. There are a few hotels around the DLR that does have those amenities that you are looking for. The hotels that I have looked up that have those amenities you are looking for are Desert Palms hotel, Homewood Suites, Anaheim Residence Inn Maingate, Residence Inn Anaheim Resort Area, Staybridge Suites Anaheim Resort. These are the hotels that I have looked and know that have the amenities that you are looking at TK. 




deejdigsdis said:


> We stayed at the HoJo during our Oct. 2012 trip -- I included a picture in my last post.  We stayed at the Candy Cane Inn in April.  I will have a couple of pics when I start that TR.  I really like that place, but it might be a little tight for 4 adults.  The main thing I didn't like was that there wasn't a vanity area outside of the bathroom.  It's always easier to get everyone up and going if the vanity/sink/mirror is outside the showering area.  That's probably the only thing I didn't like, actually.  I can't remember where Bret stays.  If it's BWPPI, we stayed there for one night and liked it just fine.  So close to the parks!  Where did you stay when you did that solo trip?  I hope it works out to squeeze in one more trip!



You are correct Deej that I mostly stay at BWPPI, BWAI and BW Stovall's. Lately, I have been staying at the Desert Inn & Suites which is a nice hotel.


----------



## tksbaskets

Not wanting to totally hijack Deej's thread...I've just confirmed a reservation for a parlor room at the Desert Inn & Suites (thanks for the tip Bret).  Hedging my bets as I doubt the vacation club wait will come through for me.  Now to see how much airfare will set us back... 

It may happen!!!  Not quite to the dancing banana or pixie face wash stage yet. 

TK


----------



## deejdigsdis

Sherry E said:


> I don't want to post anything too lengthy, as I am sensing that it is holding you up from getting your (long-delayed!) TR done when I do, or that you feel you have to reply to everything!  So I will be as brief as possible while still covering several bases...
> 
> In no order, but just as I remember what to comment on:
> 
> 1.  I totally forgot about the black lemonade of 2012.  That was a very weird concept;
> 
> 2.  I've never seen the Riverboat hand signals chart either;
> 
> 3.  "_I can only assume this was a guest dressed for the Halloween Party..._" -   (Yes, let's hope so...) ;
> 
> 4.  The "Fonzie" movie may have been _The Most Wonderful Time of the Year_, which is one of my favorites of the Hallmark lot;
> 
> 5.  The Candace Cameron Bure movie was _Let It Snow_, which both *TK* and I decided was our favorite of the new 2013 Hallmark movies, or at least in the top 2 of the ones on which we voted with a  ;
> 
> 6.  "Laura Ingalls" has done a few Hallmark Christmas movies -- maybe that one was "The Christmas Pageant"?; and
> 
> 7.  *Most important of all* -- I'm so, so very sorry to hear about your FIL and your father.   Yes, it is very tough watching anyone's health decline like that, but when it happens to a parent or family member it is extremely upsetting and jarring.



I love reading your comments, Sherry!  Do not hold back.  That's how I know someone is reading along.   

And yes, it was "The Most Wonderful Time of the Year" (that might be my favorite) and "The Christmas Pageant."   Now I'm in the mood to watch Hallmark Christmas movies!

I talked to my sis (who has our parents staying with her for the next couple of months).  She wanted to assess the situation after they'd been with her for a week.  According to her, it seems as though my parents' carefree and independent days are over.  She can't imagine them living without someone at least checking in on them every day.  My other sister has been staying with them this week, with plans to only stay for a few days while CB Jamboree was traveling for work.  But she's finding it hard to leave because they seem to need a lot of help.  She discovered my dad wasn't taking one of his meds.  Both parents are just so forgetful now.  



mvf-m11c said:


> I just finished reading your latest updates ever since I got back from my trip this past weekend. I did enjoyed reading your Oct 2012 TR and I will be looking forward to hearing from your April TR.
> 
> 
> 
> That is nice to hear TK that you are thinking of adding another trip since you have AP's. As for the hotel you have mentioned on my trip report thread, I mostly stay at the Best Western Park Place Inn, Best Western Anaheim Inn or Best Western Stovall's Inn during my trips to the DLR. During my December trip that I have stayed at the Desert Inn & Suites which is on Harbor Blvd right close to BWPPI & BWAI (which my DAW and I will be staying during our June trip). I looked at the Desert Inn & Suites and they do have everything you ask for except the small kitchen. There are a few hotels around the DLR that does have those amenities that you are looking for. The hotels that I have looked up that have those amenities you are looking for are Desert Palms hotel, Homewood Suites, Anaheim Residence Inn Maingate, Residence Inn Anaheim Resort Area, Staybridge Suites Anaheim Resort. These are the hotels that I have looked and know that have the amenities that you are looking at TK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct Deej that I mostly stay at BWPPI, BWAI and BW Stovall's. Lately, I have been staying at the Desert Inn & Suites which is a nice hotel.



While my little family stayed at HoJo during our Oct. 2012 trip, the rest of the family stayed at Desert Inn and Suites.  They all really liked it.  I haven't stayed at Homewood Suites near DL but we have stayed there in other cities and have always loved it.  We used to stay at Stovall's back in the 70s/80s when we weren't at Eden Roc.  



tksbaskets said:


> Not wanting to totally hijack Deej's thread...I've just confirmed a reservation for a parlor room at the Desert Inn & Suites (thanks for the tip Bret).  Hedging my bets as I doubt the vacation club wait will come through for me.  Now to see how much airfare will set us back...
> 
> It may happen!!!  Not quite to the dancing banana or pixie face wash stage yet.
> 
> TK



Here's to hoping it will soon be dancing banana worthy!!    Like I mentioned above, my bro and his family, my sisters and my mom all stayed there in Oct 2012 and they all enjoyed it.  So close to the parks!  Hope it all works out.

Well, I've got some pictures loaded and ready to go to start the April 7-10, 2014 TR.  Just have to change the title...


----------



## tksbaskets

We're Booked For July!!  

After a family conference it was decided that we'd use our DVC points to say at the Paradise Pier Hotel.  Our deciding factor was the ability to take advantage of early entry and the DCA entrance if we stay at a Disney hotel.  There is hardly a day we don't use our early entry benefit.

We'll be there on our 27th anniversary with our sons 

I'm also hoping DH and I can go on a couples trip staying at an off-site hotel perhaps the first week in December as those APs will still be valid


----------



## deejdigsdis

I returned from my October 2012 trip to Disneyland with a $200 Disney Gift Card burning a hole in my purse.  A gift card that DLR wouldn't accept after my mom scratched off the magnetic strip, thinking she was accessing a PIN.  The folks at City Hall were able to confirm the gift card still had $200 on it, but for reasons still unbeknownst to me I was unable to use it for anything other than merchandise.  Something I wasn't interested in.  I was looking to use it for meals...a necessity.  So...after double and triple checking that it would never expire...I moved the gift card to a kitchen drawer for safe-keeping, having no idea when I would get to use it.  I still wanted to use it for food...someday.  During our next trip.  Whenever that would be.  

Over a year passed.  I can't remember how it came up, but my Sis, SIL, and I started talking about a girls' trip to Disneyland.  My Sis offered to get $10 RT flights for me and my SIL using her points.  We would split the hotel cost 3 ways.  I could use that $200 Disney Gift Card buried in the kitchen drawer to pay for (most of) my ticket...  Things came together pretty quickly and final plans were made.

SIL and I would fly out together on Sunday night April 6th and meet my Sis at Candy Cane Inn.  We would spend Monday April 7th through Thursday April 10th (til noon-ish) in the parks, taking it slow, moseying about.  Thursday afternoon we would go back to our 3 separate lives in 3 separate states.

And so it begins...  the "IIIIIIIIIIIIII'll Drink To That!" Trip Report!

*Sunday April 6, 2014*

My SIL and I were dropped off at the airport by our families late in the afternoon.  This was my SIL's very first flight ever, so she was a little nervous.  She was worried that our plane would disappear.   Her kids (my nieces and nephews that joined us on our last trip) had never been inside an airport before, so they parked the car and walked their mom in as far as they could.  Which wasn't very far.    We all said our goodbyes and our families watched us go through security.  

Finally, with my must-have travel snack of a Peanut M&Ms and raw almonds trail mix in hand, we boarded our plane.  SIL wanted to make sure she got a window seat.  Unfortunately, it was quite a turbulent flight.  Surprisingly SIL was fine, but I was so nauseous.  Nauseous enough to grab the barf bag from the seat pocket in front of me.  Twice.  But I still managed to snap a picture.





During our layover, Sis texted us to let us know that there was more turbulence ahead.  She had already landed at SNA, feeling nauseous due to the turbulence. 

We were up in the air again.  I was pleasantly surprised that we didn't run into the turbulence that she had encountered.  No barf bag needed this time.

SIL enjoyed her first-ever flights.  She was expecting it to be worse than it was.  We grabbed our luggage and headed out to the Super Shuttle pick-up area.  After a slight wait we were on our way.

View from our seats in the shuttle...excited to get on the road!





During our layover, we made tentative plans to eat dinner at Mimi's, a favorite of mine and my Sis.  SIL had never eaten there.

I guess I should backtrack a bit.  I made the hotel reservations for Candy Cane Inn.  The res was in my name and made with my credit card.  Sis arrived in Anaheim about 6 hours before we did.  She was able to leave her luggage at the lobby, but not able to check in.  Had I left her name with the office staff, they would have allowed her to check in even though she didn't have my card. 

When SIL and I arrived at Candy Cane Inn we checked in, dumped our luggage in the room, called Sis (who was at DL) and we all met at Mimi's for dinner.  A very doable walk.





SIL and I arrived first, so I took this picture of the Mimi's sign to send to DS14.





He has good memories of eating there with me and Sis.  He and Sis were served, had eaten, and fallen asleep at the table before I had been served my soup!

I can't remember what SIL ate, but Sis and I ordered our usual salad and Corn Chowder.  So good!  Apparently I scarfed it down before taking a picture.

We walked back to Candy Cane Inn.  We had to grab Sis' luggage, as well as use her AAA card to apply a $40 discount to our hotel bill.

This is the only pic I snapped of the room itself.  It is quite small, but I really like this place and would highly recommend it.  The only thing that bothers me is that it doesn't have a vanity area outside of the toilet/shower area.





We were off to bed, as we had a big day ahead of us.  We were going to Disneyland!  With the Spring Break crowds!  And we were expecting a madhouse...


----------



## Sherry E

I'm glad you've got another trip coming up soon, *TK*!  Hopefully you will make the first week of December too.

​




deejdigsdis said:


> I love reading your comments, Sherry!  Do not hold back.  That's how I know someone is reading along.
> 
> And yes, it was "The Most Wonderful Time of the Year" (that might be my favorite) and "The Christmas Pageant."   Now I'm in the mood to watch Hallmark Christmas movies!
> 
> I talked to my sis (who has our parents staying with her for the next couple of months).  She wanted to assess the situation after they'd been with her for a week.  According to her, it seems as though my parents' carefree and independent days are over.  She can't imagine them living without someone at least checking in on them every day.  My other sister has been staying with them this week, with plans to only stay for a few days while CB Jamboree was traveling for work.  But she's finding it hard to leave because they seem to need a lot of help.  She discovered my dad wasn't taking one of his meds.  Both parents are just so forgetful now.
> 
> ...
> 
> Well, I've got some pictures loaded and ready to go to start the April 7-10, 2014 TR.  Just have to change the title...





I wonder what the new Spring-ish title of your TR will be?!  "Back to the Front Porch"?  "Hippity Hoppity! Easter's on its Way!"  "Spring Fling"?



Will it be possible for your siblings and you to pitch in on getting a caregiver of sorts for your parents (even just someone to pop in here and there), or will your parents move in with one of your sisters?  Something like neglecting to take medication can be a serious issue for anyone, but certainly for older adults.  That has to be monitored.



I really, really like "The Most Wonderful Time of the Year," for some reason.  (It's taking up space on my DVR along with several other gems, some of which were from last year, like "Let It Snow" and Lifetime's "A Snow Globe Christmas"). 

"The Most Wonderful Time of the Year" is a totally implausible story (as all of these movies are) -- but I suspend disbelief when I watch my lighthearted holiday fare.  Who needs reality during the holidays?  I need escapist entertainment.  

I mean, the plot is crazy.  Let's be honest.  A woman's feisty, criminal-nabbin' uncle/former cop meets a drifter/stranger/nomad/potential hatchet-wielding maniac on a plane, welcomes him into her home to mingle with her son, and this mystery man turns out to be the best thing that ever happened to the whole family.  He's worldly.  He's making pancakes.  He knows how to roast a turkey.  He's nabbing the guy who tries to steal things from her.  He's an expert at decorating for Christmas.  He climbs up on the roof and pretends he is Santa so her son will believe.  He helps her get a coveted toy so the kid will have it in time for Christmas.  

And yet...I still get happy whenever I see "The Most Wonderful Time of the Year" in the listing each holiday season!  I love it!  Well, let's put it in context -- "The Most Wonderful Time of the Year" is not the best movie ever made in the history of movies, but within the Hallmark/Lifetime/Up/Ion/ABC Family holiday movies realm (and believe me, I watched some of the holiday moves on allllllll of those channels last November and December!), it is quite good!





deejdigsdis said:


> I returned from my October 2012 trip to Disneyland with a $200 Disney Gift Card burning a hole in my purse.  A gift card that DLR wouldn't accept after my mom scratched off the magnetic strip, thinking she was accessing a PIN.  The folks at City Hall were able to confirm the gift card still had $200 on it, but for reasons still unbeknownst to me I was unable to use it for anything other than merchandise.  Something I wasn't interested in.  I was looking to use it for meals...a necessity.  So...after double and triple checking that it would never expire...I moved the gift card to a kitchen drawer for safe-keeping, having no idea when I would get to use it.  I still wanted to use it for food...someday.  During our next trip.  Whenever that would be.
> 
> Over a year passed.  I can't remember how it came up, but my Sis, SIL, and I started talking about a girls' trip to Disneyland.  My Sis offered to get $10 RT flights for me and my SIL using her points.  We would split the hotel cost 3 ways.  I could use that $200 Disney Gift Card buried in the kitchen drawer to pay for (most of) my ticket...  Things came together pretty quickly and final plans were made.
> 
> SIL and I would fly out together on Sunday night April 6th and meet my Sis at Candy Cane Inn.  We would spend Monday April 7th through Thursday April 10th (til noon-ish) in the parks, taking it slow, moseying about.  Thursday afternoon we would go back to our 3 separate lives in 3 separate states.
> 
> And so it begins...  the "IIIIIIIIIIIIII'll Drink To That!" Trip Report!
> 
> *Sunday April 6, 2014*
> 
> My SIL and I were dropped off at the airport by our families late in the afternoon.  This was my SIL's very first flight ever, so she was a little nervous.  She was worried that our plane would disappear.   Her kids (my nieces and nephews that joined us on our last trip) had never been inside an airport before, so they parked the car and walked their mom in as far as they could.  Which wasn't very far.    We all said our goodbyes and our families watched us go through security.
> 
> Finally, with my must-have travel snack of a Peanut M&Ms and raw almonds trail mix in hand, we boarded our plane.  SIL wanted to make sure she got a window seat.  Unfortunately, it was quite a turbulent flight.  Surprisingly SIL was fine, but I was so nauseous.  Nauseous enough to grab the barf bag from the seat pocket in front of me.  Twice.  But I still managed to snap a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During our layover, Sis texted us to let us know that there was more turbulence ahead.  She had already landed at SNA, feeling nauseous due to the turbulence.
> 
> We were up in the air again.  I was pleasantly surprised that we didn't run into the turbulence that she had encountered.  No barf bag needed this time.
> 
> SIL enjoyed her first-ever flights.  She was expecting it to be worse than it was.  We grabbed our luggage and headed out to the Super Shuttle pick-up area.  After a slight wait we were on our way.
> 
> View from our seats in the shuttle...excited to get on the road!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During our layover, we made tentative plans to eat dinner at Mimi's, a favorite of mine and my Sis.  SIL had never eaten there.
> 
> I guess I should backtrack a bit.  I made the hotel reservations for Candy Cane Inn.  The res was in my name and made with my credit card.  Sis arrived in Anaheim about 6 hours before we did.  She was able to leave her luggage at the lobby, but not able to check in.  Had I left her name with the office staff, they would have allowed her to check in even though she didn't have my card.
> 
> When SIL and I arrived at Candy Cane Inn we checked in, dumped our luggage in the room, called Sis (who was at DL) and we all met at Mimi's for dinner.  A very doable walk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SIL and I arrived first, so I took this picture of the Mimi's sign to send to DS14.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has good memories of eating there with me and Sis.  He and Sis were served, had eaten, and fallen asleep at the table before I had been served my soup!
> 
> I can't remember what SIL ate, but Sis and I ordered our usual salad and Corn Chowder.  So good!  Apparently I scarfed it down before taking a picture.
> 
> We walked back to Candy Cane Inn.  We had to grab Sis' luggage, as well as use her AAA card to apply a $40 discount to our hotel bill.
> 
> This is the only pic I snapped of the room itself.  It is quite small, but I really like this place and would highly recommend it.  The only thing that bothers me is that it doesn't have a vanity area outside of the toilet/shower area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were off to bed, as we had a big day ahead of us.  We were going to Disneyland!  With the Spring Break crowds!  And we were expecting a madhouse...






Off to a good start (minus the barf)!  The picture from the plane is quite lovely.  The turbulence would terrify me, as I hate heights and would automatically assume it meant something terrible was about to happen.  I don't know if I would get sick but I'd probably freeze up in fear -- literally.

I have never stayed at CCI, but I like the name of it!  Also, if I am not mistaken, I think that Jimmy Kimmel said on _The View_ last year that when he and his family used to go to Disneyland during his childhood, they always stayed at the Candy Cane Inn.  Has CCI been around for that long (I am assuming it has been a few years since Jimmy Kimmel was a kid)?


----------



## deejdigsdis

tksbaskets said:


> We're Booked For July!!
> 
> After a family conference it was decided that we'd use our DVC points to say at the Paradise Pier Hotel.  Our deciding factor was the ability to take advantage of early entry and the DCA entrance if we stay at a Disney hotel.  There is hardly a day we don't use our early entry benefit.
> 
> We'll be there on our 27th anniversary with our sons
> 
> I'm also hoping DH and I can go on a couples trip staying at an off-site hotel perhaps the first week in December as those APs will still be valid



Woo Hoo!  That's great TK.  Did your husband retire?  That sounds familiar, and I'm thinking that he must have (or will at the end of this school year) if you are able to escape the first week of December.



Sherry E said:


> I'm glad you've got another trip coming up soon, *TK*!  Hopefully you will make the first week of December too.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what the new Spring-ish title of your TR will be?!  "Back to the Front Porch"?  "Hippity Hoppity! Easter's on its Way!"  "Spring Fling"?
> 
> 
> 
> Will it be possible for your siblings and you to pitch in on getting a caregiver of sorts for your parents (even just someone to pop in here and there), or will your parents move in with one of your sisters?  Something like neglecting to take medication can be a serious issue for anyone, but certainly for older adults.  That has to be monitored.
> 
> 
> 
> I really, really like "The Most Wonderful Time of the Year," for some reason.  (It's taking up space on my DVR along with several other gems, some of which were from last year, like "Let It Snow" and Lifetime's "A Snow Globe Christmas").
> 
> "The Most Wonderful Time of the Year" is a totally implausible story (as all of these movies are) -- but I suspend disbelief when I watch my lighthearted holiday fare.  Who needs reality during the holidays?  I need escapist entertainment.
> 
> I mean, the plot is crazy.  Let's be honest.  A woman's feisty, criminal-nabbin' uncle/former cop meets a drifter/stranger/nomad/potential hatchet-wielding maniac on a plane, welcomes him into her home to mingle with her son, and this mystery man turns out to be the best thing that ever happened to the whole family.  He's worldly.  He's making pancakes.  He knows how to roast a turkey.  He's nabbing the guy who tries to steal things from her.  He's an expert at decorating for Christmas.  He climbs up on the roof and pretends he is Santa so her son will believe.  He helps her get a coveted toy so the kid will have it in time for Christmas.
> 
> And yet...I still get happy whenever I see "The Most Wonderful Time of the Year" in the listing each holiday season!  I love it!  Well, let's put it in context -- "The Most Wonderful Time of the Year" is not the best movie ever made in the history of movies, but within the Hallmark/Lifetime/Up/Ion/ABC Family holiday movies realm (and believe me, I watched some of the holiday moves on allllllll of those channels last November and December!), it is quite good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to a good start (minus the barf)!  The picture from the plane is quite lovely.  The turbulence would terrify me, as I hate heights and would automatically assume it meant something terrible was about to happen.  I don't know if I would get sick but I'd probably freeze up in fear -- literally.
> 
> I have never stayed at CCI, but I like the name of it!  Also, if I am not mistaken, I think that Jimmy Kimmel said on _The View_ last year that when he and his family used to go to Disneyland during his childhood, they always stayed at the Candy Cane Inn.  Has CCI been around for that long (I am assuming it has been a few years since Jimmy Kimmel was a kid)?



As far as the TR Title goes... I really didn't have anything come to mind.  Then I remembered something.  So the reason behind the current TR Title will be revealed during the events of the first day, I think.

My parents winter near my sisters.  They usually go back "home" around this time of year, but my dad isn't well enough to travel, so that's why my parents are with my sister for a while.  We are hoping they can make it back home this summer.  (Hoping a most recent cancer treatment will help him feel well enough to travel.)  When they get home, they will be just 1 mile from my bro and his family.  Thank goodness.

Boy, when you spell out the movie like that, it does seem quite unbelievable.   

I guess I wasn't clear in my first post.  I grabbed the barf bag twice...but didn't end up actually using it.    Ginger ale does wonders for me in the air.  The only time I drink it is when I'm flying.

Turbulence can be scary.  We weren't flying out of our seats or anything, but I hate that bumpy out-of-control feeling.  My sister was on a flight recently where people were coming out of their seats and screaming.  Scary.

I don't know how long CCI has been around.  It's very cute.  All of the flowers make a difference in the feel, I think.


----------



## deejdigsdis

The plan was to leave the room at 8:15 for Disneyland's 9am opening.  I took the first turn in the bathroom, so when I was ready I headed outside to look around.  I love that early morning "I'm-going-to-Disneyland-today!" feeling.  And I was feeling it.  

This was the view just beyond our plantation shutters:





Look how close we were to the back of Cars Land!









SIL came outside and joined me in some picture taking before we all headed down to the hotel's complimentary breakfast together.

CCI has it's own shuttle to transport guests to and from the parks.  The first shuttle of the day would be leaving at 8:30.  Guests were already lined up at 8:00.





The breakfast area is located behind the office and spills over to the outdoor pool area.  We always ate our breakfast outside.





This reminded me of the iron fencing around Haunted Mansion:





The grounds of CCI are very pretty.  Lots and lots of flowers.

I thought this flower looked interesting.  It looked like it had those little silver balls that are used to decorated cakes and cookies.  (What are they called?  I remember my mom used to frost bell-shaped sugar cookies at Christmas time and put one of those little silver balls at the bottom of the bell.)









I love the milk-n-cereal cart in the background of this picture.  It kind of looks like the flower is crying.  I just noticed that.





We ate our breakfast and then we were on our way.  We decided to walk to the parks in the morning and then ride the shuttle back at night.  The walk is very easy.

I think I might have squealed a bit when we reached this point in our walk to the parks.  





Getting closer...





I definitely squealed when we reached this point in our walk.  





That happy Disney music gets me going every time.

Our shadows on the sidewalk... 









You know it...





And we're officially in!





I was under the impression that I would have to get my picture taken when I used my 4 day park hopper the first time.  That didn't happen.  For some reason they didn't take my picture until the afternoon of Day 3.


----------



## tksbaskets

What great pictures Deej! Great fence pic- it's our new quest right? 

You may have squealed a bit when you saw the DL entrance, but I'm smiling looking at your TR pics as it brings up happy memories for me too.

Love the waving shadows! So fun to have a sisters trip! I went to WDW once with my sister who is almost a year older than me. We were there to see Donald March in the parade but since his time was planned out ended up having a great girls trip. Even had breakfast with the princesses. Never did THAT with my family!

Laughing at Sherry's synopsis of TMWTOTY!  I too have Let It Snow still on my DVR. DH wonders why.  What does he know about excellent cinematography?  He did last through about 40 min of 'A Ring By Spring' until his testosterone forced him to go watch ESPN. 

Yes Deej my hubby retired last June. We are grateful for the timing as my 91yo MIL has had health challenges and this fall/winter was spent between hospitals, rehabs, and now blessedly we have her happily in a senior apartment about a half hour from us.

Looking forward to more of your trip! I can't believe we are planning our own this summer.


----------



## Sherry E

*deej -*

A really nice round o' photos -- my favorites are the shadow picture and the back of Cars Land!

I'm glad to read that no actual barfing occurred!

So your brother is the one who is eventually going to be looking in on your parents regularly?   Thankfully he lives in close proximity.





tksbaskets said:


> ...
> Laughing at Sherry's synopsis of TMWTOTY!  I too have Let It Snow still on my DVR. DH wonders why.  What does he know about excellent cinematography?  He did last through about 40 min of 'A Ring By Spring' until his testosterone forced him to go watch ESPN.
> 
> 
> Looking forward to more of your trip! I can't believe we are planning our own this summer.



*TK --*

Maybe you will be in for a treat and it will end up being a milder July in terms of weather.  That hot pavement at DLR just seems to absorb the heat and bounce it back upwards!  I mean, July is hot for me, but for the average/normal person it is mild if it stays in the 80s. Sometimes recent July weeks have even been in the upper 70s!  Then the "real heat" kicks in around August and September.

 about the "excellent cinematography" comment!  It's so true -- not every movie is going to be a masterpiece, or deep and profound, or thought-provoking, or Emmy/Oscar-worthy, or hilariously funny.  But, in the right context, these little gems on Hallmark/Lifetime/Ion/Up/ABC Family (especially the holiday movies) are perfect if we accept them for what they are.  They hit the right warm and fuzzy notes and serve up a nice helping of holiday spirit.  They are like sweet little pieces of Christmas candy, which we nibble on as we wrap ourselves in cozy Christmas-colored blankets and sip hot chocolate.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I'm glad for you *TK* that you will be able to go to the DLR in July and be staying at PPH. I will respond to your post on my trip report thread from this morning. 


Nice to see that you have started your post from your last month trip report Deej. The Candy Cane Inn room looks very nice. I have heard great things about the Candy Cane Inn from other DISers. The location is okay and the shuttle helps a lot but as you know that it is easier if you are closer to the entrance then relying on the shuttle to pick you up. Mimi's Cafe is a very nice place to eat when you are off-site. That restaurant and Tony Roma's are one of my favorite off-site restaurants. 

A lot of nice photos from the Candy Cane Inn until you arrived at the DLR.


----------



## deejdigsdis

tksbaskets said:


> What great pictures Deej! Great fence pic- it's our new quest right?
> 
> You may have squealed a bit when you saw the DL entrance, but I'm smiling looking at your TR pics as it brings up happy memories for me too.
> 
> Love the waving shadows! So fun to have a sisters trip! I went to WDW once with my sister who is almost a year older than me. We were there to see Donald March in the parade but since his time was planned out ended up having a great girls trip. Even had breakfast with the princesses. Never did THAT with my family!
> 
> Laughing at Sherry's synopsis of TMWTOTY!  I too have Let It Snow still on my DVR. DH wonders why.  What does he know about excellent cinematography?  He did last through about 40 min of 'A Ring By Spring' until his testosterone forced him to go watch ESPN.
> 
> Yes Deej my hubby retired last June. We are grateful for the timing as my 91yo MIL has had health challenges and this fall/winter was spent between hospitals, rehabs, and now blessedly we have her happily in a senior apartment about a half hour from us.
> 
> Looking forward to more of your trip! I can't believe we are planning our own this summer.



Thanks *TK*!

"A Ring By Spring" sounds like a good one.  I haven't heard of it.  Sounds like there would be lots of obstacles involved before the ring is given.  

I'm sorry to hear about your MIL.  But yes, good timing with DH's retirement.  She's not too far away, either.  As I mentioned earlier, my DH's job ends at the end of June.  There is a possibility that we might move halfway across the country.  Not a good time to be picking up and making a move like that when our parents' health is such as it is.  We are kind of right in the middle between both sets of parents right now.



Sherry E said:


> *deej -*
> 
> A really nice round o' photos -- my favorites are the shadow picture and the back of Cars Land!
> 
> I'm glad to read that no actual barfing occurred!
> 
> So your brother is the one who is eventually going to be looking in on your parents regularly?   Thankfully he lives in close proximity.



Thanks *Sherry*!  

I liked that shadow picture, too.  

Yes, my brother will be able to easily check in on my parents.  My older sister who is single and has grown kids has talked about the possibility of staying with them long term as well.




mvf-m11c said:


> I'm glad for you *TK* that you will be able to go to the DLR in July and be staying at PPH. I will respond to your post on my trip report thread from this morning.
> 
> 
> Nice to see that you have started your post from your last month trip report Deej. The Candy Cane Inn room looks very nice. I have heard great things about the Candy Cane Inn from other DISers. The location is okay and the shuttle helps a lot but as you know that it is easier if you are closer to the entrance then relying on the shuttle to pick you up. Mimi's Cafe is a very nice place to eat when you are off-site. That restaurant and Tony Roma's are one of my favorite off-site restaurants.
> 
> A lot of nice photos from the Candy Cane Inn until you arrived at the DLR.



Thanks *Bret*!  I forgot how much I liked CCI.  It's been a few years since I've stayed there.  The breakfast is nice.  It's nice to have the option to walk or use the shuttle.  The walk is very doable and not crowded.  Riding the shuttle back at night after 14 hours straight in the parks is nice, too.


----------



## deejdigsdis

So we are officially in!  We headed to the right and through the tunnel.  And guess what I forgot to do?  Take a picture of this:





It's kind of a thing.  I always do it.  But I forgot this time, so I had to pull this one from my April 2010 trip.

We headed down Main Street and were able to grab a locker before rope drop.

I thought this was funny...Goofy just blended into the crowd that was making their way down Main Street!





Whoa.





Did I mention that the weather forecast was low to mid 90s?  And I'm not a hot weather girl?  And that I'd rather it be 60 degrees?  My ideal is right around 70 degrees, probably.  So Spring Break crowds mixed with 94 degrees...we'll see how that panned out.

I had to take a picture of this window display and send it to my trumpet-playing 14 year old son.





The rope dropped and we were off.  Off to get FPs for my favorite mountain ride... 





I was SOOOOO excited to ride this again.  I had avoided reading/watching anything in relation to the changes made to the ride itself.  

It was time for our first bathroom break.  Yeah, Disneyland's been open for 15 minutes and we're already hitting up our most-used restroom facility in the park.  The one between Adventureland and Frontierland by the Tiki Room.  This is what it looks like 15 minutes into park opening.





No one else was in there.  We had our pick of toilets that still had the seats up from being cleaned.  OK, enough bathroom talk!

We were in mosey mode.  Not rush-to-get-in-line-for-Space-Mountain mode.  We headed over toward the Castle and decided to hop aboard one of the Main Street vehicles and ride back down Main Street.  (Who does that?  Heads _that_ direction on Main Street, 15 minutes after the park opens?  Well, us.  )  We wanted to take our traditional round trip ride around the park on the Disneyland Railroad.

We had just missed one of the horse-drawn streetcars (that had no one in it), so we took a few pictures while we waited.  SIL took a selfie in front of the Castle and posted it on FB.  She was at Disneyland on her birthday!   I took some flower pictures.





OK.  This was weird.

A bunch-o-blooms here...





And then right across the path, not so many blooms...





It was the same type of flower, same area with a walkway in between.  It was odd that the one side was so bare.  Is it just me???

Here's the Mickey-esque grouping I spotted:





Our horse-drawn streetcar arrived to carry us down Main Street.  The 3 of us sat in a row toward the back.  One of the CMs took our picture.  I then stood up to check out our horse's butt.  More specifically, I stood up to see if Eddie's tail was donning any Spring-time decor. 

I have pictures of a horse butt with Halloween decor:





And Christmas decor:









Naturally I assumed they would sport some kind of Springy-looking ribbon for the Easter season.  So I stood up to check out the horse's butt and take a picture.  I promptly got reprimanded and was told to sit down.  Yes, I got in trouble at Disneyland.  In my defense, I didn't know we were going to pull away from the curb right after the other CM snapped our picture.  I thought we were going to sit there for a couple of minutes to allow other guests to board.  Not so.  

So here is a picture of me trying to see what the horse butt had to offer in the way of Spring decor...and being reprimanded in the process.





We all had a good laugh.

More pics from our ride down Main Street:













Hoping to have a chance to chat with Oscar during our Carnation Cafe lunch in a couple of days...





We have arrived at our destination.





Bert walked by.  We made an attempt to talk to him but he kept walking.    So within a matter of minutes I got in trouble at Disneyland and was dissed by Bert.  

Bert stopped to visit with these guests after dissing me.





View of Main Street before heading into the station.


----------



## Sherry E

It does seem odd that the flowers were abundant on one side and sparse on the other side of the walkway.  I wonder if that was a simple oversight on the part of the horticultural experts/designers at DLR, or if there was some reason why the flowers just wouldn't grow/bloom on the other side of the walkway.  Maybe that empty spot was being reserved for more flowers.  It might have been a good blank "hiding place" for one of the big, obvious eggs on the Easter egg hunt, though!

_(And, by the way, side note:  I don't know if you did the egg hunt in both parks, or one park, or neither park, or whatever, but let me just say that the egg at the Little Mermaid ride location in DCA did not look like the character it was supposed to look like, according to the stickers!  That is all.)_

You did mention before that the heat didn't bother you and the crowds were not as bad as October 2012 crowds (and I agreed with that), so you spoiled your own "_So Spring Break crowds mixed with 94 degrees...we'll see how that panned out_" teaser!  See?  You've got to remember to not reveal anything in advance if you want to keep some mystery/suspense because people (or at least I) will remember it!

The horses seem to still have some sorts of adornments for the holiday season and Halloween Time, but I don't think it's necessarily the same every year. The derriere decor and butt baubles seem to change slightly, or at least it seemed that way to me.

It seems a shame that you were reprimanded for innocently standing up to look at the horse, but so many people all over the park get away with being blatantly rude and obnoxious.  Case in point:  The little monstrous demon child who hurled a handful of It's a Small World canal water in my face back in 2009 -- and nearly on my camera and cell phone -- escaped the boat unscathed.  He was trying to hurl the water in the face of the woman behind him, who was presumably his mom, but she ducked out of the way and it hit me.  She apologized for him, but she didn't seem all that concerned with whether or not my camera and phone were doused.  They merrily went on about their business after getting water all over me, and Cast Members did nothing.

Something I noticed in DLR last month was that a lot of people were just flat-out rude or they were just not concerned about anyone around them.  There are many inconsiderate and/or unaware people out there.  If I realize I have bumped into someone or gotten in their way I will apologize repeatedly.  Some other folks are not so polite.

While doing the egg hunt in Disneyland, I approached the egg that was sitting in a Main Street window display.  I was bending and stooping down to take a picture of it.  I placed the corresponding character sticker on the map and I stood up to walk away.  A family -- who was also on the egg hunt and had zeroed in on the window display -- could not wait the TWO SECONDS that it would take for me to walk away.  Instead, they began trying to burrow their way in between me and the window AS OPPOSED TO WALKING AROUND ME OR WAITING FOR ME TO MOVE.  I stepped an inch towards the window to walk around them, which prompted them to stick their arms and hands out to push their way closer to the window.  

Did they think that the egg was going to get up and walk away in the 2 seconds it would have taken to wait for me to move?  Why did they have to push past me to get to it?  This was not a timed hunt or a race.  I almost said all of that to them, but I didn't.  I was thinking it, though.

On another occasion last month (same day) I was walking through the Adventureland gridlock zone, past the stroller parking.  I tried to stay as close to the stroller side as possible and not get myself stuck in the middle of the crowds.  Along came a couple of women who apparently spotted their stroller and -- you guessed it -- began burrowing and pushing past me in the inch of space between the strollers and me, to get to their stroller.  Why they couldn't have waited for me to pass them or simply walk around me on the other side and access the stroller that way is beyond me.  It's not as if the stroller would have vanished into some sort of Bermuda Triangle of Strollers if they had gone around the other side of me or waited the TWO SECONDS for me to pass.

So I have to wonder -- and can't wait to read about -- whether you observed or came across any rude fools such as the ones I mentioned on your trip last month.  I can't be the only one!


----------



## tksbaskets

I only recall one LARGE 'shout out' from a CM at WDW.  I was reviewing my digital photos on my SLR camera while waiting for the Carousel of Progress to start, "MAM, MAM, put your camera away.  You can't take photos in here.  MAM"  Much to the delight of Sarge, Donald, and Grumps.  I think that was 10 years ago and every trip they bring up the Disney Po Po giving me the shake down over the camera!

*Deej *now you and *Sherry* will have me focusing on the rumps of the Mainstreet horses for butt baubles and derriere decor. 

I'm amazed at people who feel the need to trample others on their way to attractions.  I am glad like Sherry I'm apt to hold my tongue and in my head think of several instructive things to say....


----------



## deejdigsdis

Sherry E said:


> It does seem odd that the flowers were abundant on one side and sparse on the other side of the walkway.  I wonder if that was a simple oversight on the part of the horticultural experts/designers at DLR, or if there was some reason why the flowers just wouldn't grow/bloom on the other side of the walkway.  Maybe that empty spot was being reserved for more flowers.  It might have been a good blank "hiding place" for one of the big, obvious eggs on the Easter egg hunt, though!
> 
> _(And, by the way, side note:  I don't know if you did the egg hunt in both parks, or one park, or neither park, or whatever, but let me just say that the egg at the Little Mermaid ride location in DCA did not look like the character it was supposed to look like, according to the stickers!  That is all.)_
> 
> You did mention before that the heat didn't bother you and the crowds were not as bad as October 2012 crowds (and I agreed with that), so you spoiled your own "_So Spring Break crowds mixed with 94 degrees...we'll see how that panned out_" teaser!  See?  You've got to remember to not reveal anything in advance if you want to keep some mystery/suspense because people (or at least I) will remember it!
> 
> The horses seem to still have some sorts of adornments for the holiday season and Halloween Time, but I don't think it's necessarily the same every year. The derriere decor and butt baubles seem to change slightly, or at least it seemed that way to me.
> 
> It seems a shame that you were reprimanded for innocently standing up to look at the horse, but so many people all over the park get away with being blatantly rude and obnoxious.  Case in point:  The little monstrous demon child who hurled a handful of It's a Small World canal water in my face back in 2009 -- and nearly on my camera and cell phone -- escaped the boat unscathed.  He was trying to hurl the water in the face of the woman behind him, who was presumably his mom, but she ducked out of the way and it hit me.  She apologized for him, but she didn't seem all that concerned with whether or not my camera and phone were doused.  They merrily went on about their business after getting water all over me, and Cast Members did nothing.
> 
> Something I noticed in DLR last month was that a lot of people were just flat-out rude or they were just not concerned about anyone around them.  There are many inconsiderate and/or unaware people out there.  If I realize I have bumped into someone or gotten in their way I will apologize repeatedly.  Some other folks are not so polite.
> 
> While doing the egg hunt in Disneyland, I approached the egg that was sitting in a Main Street window display.  I was bending and stooping down to take a picture of it.  I placed the corresponding character sticker on the map and I stood up to walk away.  A family -- who was also on the egg hunt and had zeroed in on the window display -- could not wait the TWO SECONDS that it would take for me to walk away.  Instead, they began trying to burrow their way in between me and the window AS OPPOSED TO WALKING AROUND ME OR WAITING FOR ME TO MOVE.  I stepped an inch towards the window to walk around them, which prompted them to them stick their arms and hands out to push their way closer to the window.
> 
> Did they think that the egg was going to get up and walk away in the 2 seconds it would have taken to wait for me to move?  Why did they have to push past me to get to it?  This was not a timed hunt or a race.  I almost said all of that to them, but I didn't.  I was thinking it, though.
> 
> On another occasion last month (same day) I was walking through the Adventureland gridlock zone, past the stroller parking.  I tried to stay as close to the stroller side as possible and not get myself stuck in the middle of the crowds.  Along came a couple of women who apparently spotted their stroller and -- you guessed it -- began burrowing and pushing past me in the inch of space between the strollers and me, to get to their stroller.  Why they couldn't have waited for me to pass them or simply walk around me on the other side and access the stroller that way is beyond me.  It's not as if the stroller would have vanished into some sort of Bermuda Triangle of Strollers if they had gone around the other side of me or waited the TWO SECONDS for me to pass.
> 
> So I have to wonder -- and can't wait to read about -- whether you observed or came across any rude fools such as the ones I mentioned on your trip last month.  I can't be the only one!



Nothing gets past you *Sherry*!  You have an incredible memory.  (Right now I'm referring to having already mentioned the crowds/weather before I even started the report.)  People are sometimes surprised by the random things I remember as well, but I can feel that ability begin to fade as I'm aging.

"Derriere decor and butt baubles..."  

I didn't know anything about the egg hunt before we got there, so I'll share how we came across that later.

It seems like there have been plenty of recent experiences floating around regarding rude and inconsiderate guests.  We'll see if I have anything to add to the pot...



tksbaskets said:


> I only recall one LARGE 'shout out' from a CM at WDW.  I was reviewing my digital photos on my SLR camera while waiting for the Carousel of Progress to start, "MAM, MAM, put your camera away.  You can't take photos in here.  MAM"  Much to the delight of Sarge, Donald, and Grumps.  I think that was 10 years ago and every trip they bring up the Disney Po Po giving me the shake down over the camera!
> 
> *Deej *now you and *Sherry* will have me focusing on the rumps of the Mainstreet horses for butt baubles and derriere decor.
> 
> I'm amazed at people who feel the need to trample others on their way to attractions.  I am glad like Sherry I'm apt to hold my tongue and in my head think of several instructive things to say....



I loved your story *TK*!  That one gave me a good laugh.  You are my fellow camera-toting-trouble-maker on Disney property!    That's funny that your guys continue to bring it up each trip.  

If the horses weren't showcasing any Spring decor on their butts, they probably won't in the summer, either.  Unless you're there around the 4th of July.  I can totally see a red white and blue butt bauble.


----------



## Sherry E

*deej --*

I haven't done a TR for December 2013 so you and *TK* wouldn't know this, but I, too, am a camera-toting troublemaker who got reprimanded by a CM.

I was trying to get a very specific photo of Main Street (framed in a certain way) through the Castle, and I was on the FL side of the Castle -- but standing in the shadows.  I will stand in one spot for a long time until I get something I am satisfied with.  Apparently, some CMs had roped off an area behind me, which I didn't see or hear.  Apparently they also did not see me.

As I took a couple of steps back (into a more well-lit spot) the CMs saw me, and one of them rushed over to me with urgency, scolding me and telling me I was not supposed to be there (as though I had sneaked past them to commit some nefarious deed).  She then sternly lifted up one of the ropes, telling me I had to go under it.  Her snappy tone was so pointless and ridiculous.  However, I am not one to take snark from someone without serving it back.

As I ducked under the rope I sarcastically said, "I was JUST trying to get a photo. I didn't see that you had roped off anything.   Horror of horrors.  And I didn't get the photo....so THANKS!!!"

So, you, *TK* and I are in the same club -- a reckless gang of outlaws and rapscallions out to do damage and wreak havoc with our cameras at DLR.  We've been found out.  We can no longer hide our dastardly agendas.


----------



## mvf-m11c

A very busy morning at DL when the rope drop happens. It is nice to get to the parks early but sometimes it can be very insane. Even during your trip in April that the crowds were high. Very nice pics from the horse drawn street trolley ride.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Sherry E said:


> *deej --*
> 
> I haven't done a TR for December 2013 so you and *TK* wouldn't know this, but I, too, am a camera-toting troublemaker who got reprimanded by a CM.
> 
> I was trying to get a very specific photo of Main Street (framed in a certain way) through the Castle, and I was on the FL side of the Castle -- but standing in the shadows.  I will stand in one spot for a long time until I get something I am satisfied with.  Apparently, some CMs had roped off an area behind me, which I didn't see or hear.  Apparently they also did not see me.
> 
> As I took a couple of steps back (into a more well-lit spot) the CMs saw me, and one of them rushed over to me with urgency, scolding me and telling me I was not supposed to be there (as though I had sneaked past them to commit some nefarious deed).  She then sternly lifted up one of the ropes, telling me I had to go under it.  Her snappy tone was so pointless and ridiculous.  However, I am not one to take snark from someone without serving it back.
> 
> As I ducked under the rope I sarcastically said, "I was JUST trying to get a photo. I didn't see that you had roped off anything.   Horror of horrors.  And I didn't get the photo....so THANKS!!!"
> 
> So, you, *TK* and I are in the same club -- a reckless gang of outlaws and rapscallions out to do damage and wreak havoc with our cameras at DR.  We've been found out.  We can no longer hide our dastardly agendas.



  Maybe they need to use a bit of that "energy" to get after the people who _really_ need it.  The first thing that comes to mind...and I can't even remember where I read this on the DIS...is the parent that changed their child's dirty diaper right on top of one of the tables at a counter service restaurant.  



mvf-m11c said:


> A very busy morning at DL when the rope drop happens. It is nice to get to the parks early but sometimes it can be very insane. Even during your trip in April that the crowds were high. Very nice pics from the horse drawn street trolley ride.



Thanks Bret.  So have you ever gotten in trouble with your camera like Sherry and TK and I have?  With as many pictures as you take? 

OK, another post coming right up...


----------



## deejdigsdis

Time to take the traditional round trip train ride around the park.  A great way to begin any trip!





Here comes our ride...





Say hello to our driver...





Not sure if I've ever noticed this fire bucket before.





This was interesting.  I don't remember ever seeing the rafts sailing on this side of the island.  I've only seen them go back and forth between the main land and the island.  Here we have a few CMs taking what appears to be a leisurely sail on a raft around the island.  Friendly CMs, at that. 









Can't help but think of my dad during this scene.  "That dinosaur's been chewing on that for a looooooong time..."  Every time.  I'm sad he'll never get to see it again.





After our round trip on the railroad, Sis and SIL went to City Hall to get SIL her "Happy Birthday" button.  I tried to find a quiet spot off to the side to call Disney Dining and try to get us in for lunch at the Big Thunder Ranch BBQ.  I knew SIL would enjoy that as her birthday lunch.  Sis and SIL were back in a flash, before my call had been taken.   I stayed on the phone while we walked over to use our BTMRR FP, but I still wasn't able to get through so I hung up when we got in line.  The plan was to ride BTMRR, and then just walk up to the BBQ and make the reservation in person.





The gates got a bit of a makeover.  They look even more rustic than before.





Now for my thoughts on the newly refurbished BTMRR... I loved it!  I never thought it was rough or jerky before the refurb...but I could sure tell a difference after.  It was so smooth.  So smooth that it deserves more "o's"...so smooooooooth!  That was one of the first things we commented on when we got off.  I also have to say that I'm not big on change.  I'm kind of nostalgic.  So I wasn't crazy about the idea of any change being made to the ride itself.  But...I really liked the results of this refurb.  I did find myself wondering, however, "Why did this take so long?"  Anyway, this one got a  from us.

By the way...we waited 3 minutes in line.  3 MINUTES.  Translation:  "Spring Break crowds dying to ride the just-barely re-opened BTMRR...Where are you???"  Yeah, I know.  We had FPs.  And the park had only been open a little over an hour.  But still.

OK.  Time to take care of some lunch reservation business.  Off we headed to the BBQ.





We walked up and asked the CM about getting in for lunch that day.  No problem.  We made a reservation for a bit later.

The CM was very friendly.  I remember her being excited about her upcoming 1st trip to WDW.  She was very excited about seeing the Electrical Parade.  So we swapped fond memories of the good old days when the home of that parade was Disneyland's Main Street.  I remember the last time I saw it.  The summer of 1996, when it ended it's Disneyland run.  I remember the guy on the speaker using the words "never to return again" as they announced the beginning of the parade.  And yes, I remember crying during the parade.  I didn't want it to go away.  I didn't want a change.  And that music.  I had no idea what was in store for me the first time I watched the Remember Dreams Come True fireworks show.  I didn't know I was going to be transported back to the 70s in the same way that the Tiki Room moves me when I watched that fireworks show.  I gotta have my Kleenex handy for sure during that portion of the soundtrack, when that very synthesized voice says "The Main Street Electrical Parade..."  (It's funny...if I heard that voice for the first time today, I would find it very creepy.  But since it is attached to such wonderful childhood memories, I cry instead of get creeped out.  )

Apparently I took this picture after we were done talking to the friendly CM.





We decided to head over and get Splash FPs.  We were going to be ready to cool off later.  I had to remind myself that I wasn't going to get to use the FP any old time I wanted to...when the day was at its hottest and I would still have time to dry out.  I was at the mercy of the FP window.

Taken as we walked toward Critter Country:





This FP was going to be awfully lonely in the designated FP pocket in my purse...





This was funny.  Check out the FP return time window (vs. what it says on the FP itself).





Next stop:  Haunted Mansion.





We were pleasantly surprised.  Another 3 minute line.  

(I am currently listening to the Main Street Electrical Parade soundtrack on You Tube right now as I type.  I just have to say that there are other creepy-sounding noises.  If there were alien bugs...I know what they would sound like. )

















I've always wanted a picture of this, but my camera has never been able to capture it in such low light.  I decided to give it a try with my phone and this was the result.  Can you even tell what it is?





By the way, this time I took a lot of pictures with my phone.  The photos were pretty evenly split between phone and camera this trip.


----------



## Sherry E

Fellow DLR photographic mayhem-instigator checking back in here...

I think the CMs are probably sailing around the other side of the island because they're scouting for other nefarious ne'er-do-wells causing mischief with their cameras!  We cannot be the only ones!

Another good set o' pics.  I especially like #1, #3, #10, #11 and #17.  And yes, that gate looks really (faux) rusty!

Speaking of photos, I have been trying to teach myself a few basic steps in Photoshop Elements, as it didn't come with a manual (nothing does anymore) and I have to Google all of my questions these days.  One of my main reasons for getting PE was to watermark some of my photos, and I haven't even figured out that process yet!

I told you before that I have never once used the One-Touch Color (or whatever it is called) feature that is actually built into my camera -- which would be 100 times easier, I suspect.  Instead, I did those 2 photos that I showed you by using Photobucket's Color Splash feature, which was very tedious and time-consuming.

I decided to try to figure out how to do a One Touch Color/Color Splash effect in Elements, thinking it would be easier.  I first took a photo and did the Color Splash technique in Photobucket so the process would be fresh on my mind for comparison's sake, and then I instantly went over to Photoshop Elements and attempted to do it there.    And... it was not easier, nor did it save me any time!  I looked up the instructions online, and there were so many steps.  Then I still had do all of the detailing (such as making sure the colored part didn't go way outside of the lines, or that I didn't pull up another color from the background that I didn't want).  To be honest, I don't think I could remember the steps to do that again if I tried.  I'd have to go back to Google.   

So, the bottom line is, I suspect that the fastest and easiest way to do a One-Touch Color effect is to use the feature that is in the camera...which I might finally do one of these days!


----------



## mvf-m11c

deejdigsdis said:


> Thanks Bret.  So have you ever gotten in trouble with your camera like Sherry and TK and I have?  With as many pictures as you take?



I had a few times where CM's told me not to take pictures in certain areas and unexpected places. I believe it was back during the January 2011 trip which Sherry had a quest for me to try to do. It was the sign quest where any letter heads or signs around the whole resort. That was a daunting tasks of getting every sign around the whole resort from the parks, hotels, stores, restaurants, etc. After I took some pictures at the GCH and I was outside at DTD, some CM security asked me why I was taking pictures in the hotel and around the resort. I told them that it was a scavenger hunt of finding signs for the quest. After that, they had no problem with it. There were times where I got in trouble with the camera but nothing significant. I'm always being cautious of where I can take pictures or not.


It is always nice to ride the DLRR around the park. It's nice to see pictures of the Ernest S. Marsh Engine #4 on the tracks. As always, you have nice pictures of BTMRR When I rode BTMRR last month, the ride experience was dramatically improved over the old version but I also like the old version as well. As you said that it did felt smooth to ride on BTMRR with the new tracks. 

Very nice update.


----------



## tksbaskets

Dick Dastardly DIS photographer TK checking in... 

Love the trip report installment *Deej*.  I too am sad your dad won't be commenting on the chomping Dino too.  Now I will think of your dear dad when we ride around the park.  Nice memory that will always be associated with your dad for you.

I'm happy the spring break crowds aren't slowing you down!  I'm hoping in July I can get my guys on Splash.  They've never been on it.  Sarge doesn't care for rides that get him wet but I'm thinking a refreshing splash may be welcome on our next trip.

Hope all goes well with your lunch at BTMBBQ.  In December we skeedaddled over from DCA for our dinner reservation to find they had closed for some reason   We made do with the Plaza.

I can't figure out what your pic is of at the HM....the floating head lady??

*Sherry* I have a two page cheat sheet on how to watermark in PSE (I batch process through the editor) would you like me to send it to you?  If so, PM me your email.

*Bret* - I enjoyed your story of when your photography motives were questioned by CMs.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Sherry E said:


> Fellow DLR photographic mayhem-instigator checking back in here...
> 
> I think the CMs are probably sailing around the other side of the island because they're scouting for other nefarious ne'er-do-wells causing mischief with their cameras!  We cannot be the only ones!
> 
> Another good set o' pics.  I especially like #1, #3, #10, #11 and #17.  And yes, that gate looks really (faux) rusty!
> 
> Speaking of photos, I have been trying to teach myself a few basic steps in Photoshop Elements, as it didn't come with a manual (nothing does anymore) and I have to Google all of my questions these days.  One of my main reasons for getting PE was to watermark some of my photos, and I haven't even figured out that process yet!
> 
> I told you before that I have never once used the One-Touch Color (or whatever it is called) feature that is actually built into my camera -- which would be 100 times easier, I suspect.  Instead, I did those 2 photos that I showed you by using Photobucket's Color Splash feature, which was very tedious and time-consuming.
> 
> I decided to try to figure out how to do a One Touch Color/Color Splash effect in Elements, thinking it would be easier.  I first took a photo and did the Color Splash technique in Photobucket so the process would be fresh on my mind for comparison's sake, and then I instantly went over to Photoshop Elements and attempted to do it there.    And... it was not easier, nor did it save me any time!  I looked up the instructions online, and there were so many steps.  Then I still had do all of the detailing (such as making sure the colored part didn't go way outside of the lines, or that I didn't pull up another color from the background that I didn't want).  To be honest, I don't think I could remember the steps to do that again if I tried.  I'd have to go back to Google.
> 
> So, the bottom line is, I suspect that the fastest and easiest way to do a One-Touch Color effect is to use the feature that is in the camera...which I might finally do one of these days!



Thanks Sherry!  I like how the chandelier picture turned out.  That was taken with my phone.  It just does so much better in lower light than my camera.

I hope you get the watermark thing figured out.  Yes, it sounds like the one-touch color thing is easier with the camera.  I always have to look it up before I do it to remind myself how, but it isn't nearly as complicated as the instructions to do it after the fact.




mvf-m11c said:


> I had a few times where CM's told me not to take pictures in certain areas and unexpected places. I believe it was back during the January 2011 trip which Sherry had a quest for me to try to do. It was the sign quest where any letter heads or signs around the whole resort. That was a daunting tasks of getting every sign around the whole resort from the parks, hotels, stores, restaurants, etc. After I took some pictures at the GCH and I was outside at DTD, some CM security asked me why I was taking pictures in the hotel and around the resort. I told them that it was a scavenger hunt of finding signs for the quest. After that, they had no problem with it. There were times where I got in trouble with the camera but nothing significant. I'm always being cautious of where I can take pictures or not.
> 
> 
> It is always nice to ride the DLRR around the park. It's nice to see pictures of the Ernest S. Marsh Engine #4 on the tracks. As always, you have nice pictures of BTMRR When I rode BTMRR last month, the ride experience was dramatically improved over the old version but I also like the old version as well. As you said that it did felt smooth to ride on BTMRR with the new tracks.
> 
> Very nice update.



Thanks Bret!  I can imagine security might ask you what you are up to with all your picture-taking.  

Riding the train around the park is so relaxing.  So is riding the Mark Twain.  I could just go around and around all day.  Almost.  I like to do other things too.  



tksbaskets said:


> Dick Dastardly DIS photographer TK checking in...
> 
> Love the trip report installment *Deej*.  I too am sad your dad won't be commenting on the chomping Dino too.  Now I will think of your dear dad when we ride around the park.  Nice memory that will always be associated with your dad for you.
> 
> I'm happy the spring break crowds aren't slowing you down!  I'm hoping in July I can get my guys on Splash.  They've never been on it.  Sarge doesn't care for rides that get him wet but I'm thinking a refreshing splash may be welcome on our next trip.
> 
> Hope all goes well with your lunch at BTMBBQ.  In December we skeedaddled over from DCA for our dinner reservation to find they had closed for some reason   We made do with the Plaza.
> 
> I can't figure out what your pic is of at the HM....the floating head lady??
> 
> *Sherry* I have a two page cheat sheet on how to watermark in PSE (I batch process through the editor) would you like me to send it to you?  If so, PM me your email.
> 
> *Bret* - I enjoyed your story of when your photography motives were questioned by CMs.



I hope you can get your guys on Splash too.  If they do...get them in the back.  I come out pretty dry when I sit in the back 2 seats. 

Bummer about the BBQ being closed!  Are you going to try again in July?  It seems like it would be pretty hot sitting out there in the summer sun but it is so good.

OK, that mystery picture...It is the top of the posts (that have chains going from post to post to keep you in line) right before you enter your doom buggy.  It's so dark in there, it's hard to see the spookiness of them.

Did you get to be with your boys for Mother's Day?


----------



## deejdigsdis

We rode Haunted Mansion and then headed to Pirates.





It's been a while since I've zeroed in on a light fixture:





We set sail through the bayou in less than 10 minutes from the time we got in line.





Seeing this scene got us excited for our lunch the next day!





When we met up with my sister at Mimi's our first night, she surprised me and SIL with the news that she made lunch reservations for us to eat at Blue Bayou on Tuesday...her treat!  

Time to go use those Splash Mountain FPs.  But first...we listened to the pirates sing for a bit.  (The guy in the back on the far left in the bright pink shirt was one of the Waltons.)





We passed this lonely flower on our way over to Splash Mountain.  I have to say...I noticed quite a few sparse areas in the flower department, as well as tired and droopy flowers.





We waited in the Splash FP line for less than 10 minutes.  We were the first 3 people in the log...I was in the 3rd seat.  I didn't get very wet, but SIL and Sis sure did.

After Splash we went across the way and rode Pooh with a less than 5 minute wait.





I forgot to look for my old CBJ friends Max, Buff and Melvin...so I knew I would need to ride again sometime this trip.

We decided to look around Pooh Corner for a while before our BBQ lunch.  A few of the things I spotted while browsing:

I would be picking up one of these for DS8 on our last morning.





A few Easter treats.  These were cute, but since I don't like coconut, I didn't want to try one.





Also cute, but since I don't like Disneyland's cupcakes, I didn't want to try one. 









I was in the market for a new cutting board.  Now I wish I would have bought this one.





More cuteness.





This is what I _really_ wanted to delve into.  But I refrained.  





Up next...SIL's birthday lunch at the BBQ!


----------



## tksbaskets

Was the singing pirate really one of the Waltons?  I'm thinking 'Jason'.  So glad all is right with the world and Deej posted a light fixture photo!

Excited that you and your sister will be having lunch at BB.  We liked it but the low light situation made eating a bit of an adventure.

One of my sons was home for Mother's Day.  The other sent me  an adorable card. 

TK


----------



## deejdigsdis

tksbaskets said:


> Was the singing pirate really one of the Waltons?  I'm thinking 'Jason'.  So glad all is right with the world and Deej posted a light fixture photo!
> 
> Excited that you and your sister will be having lunch at BB.  We liked it but the low light situation made eating a bit of an adventure.
> 
> One of my sons was home for Mother's Day.  The other sent me  an adorable card.
> 
> TK



Yes.  Jason Walton.  

I noticed that the lighting situation in BB wasn't quite as low as the last time I ate there 3 1/2 yrs ago.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Off to the BBQ for lunch!  The restaurant was very Springy looking.  Very pretty, but I do prefer the Autumn look over the Spring look.





The BBQ is "all you care to enjoy," as they put it.  The food is served family style, and they replenish whatever you want as you go along.





My plate.  I especially love that vinegar-based cole slaw.





Everything is soooooo good.  





After lunch our server brought out a birthday cupcake for SIL.  She thought we put him up to it.  We let her know that it was the birthday button that gave her away.  





We sat there for a long while.  Eating. Resting.  Resting and eating.  Finally, we waddled on out of there.  

Some Springtime Cheer:

(The bunny face creeps me out.  It looks like it was run over and smashed or something.)





I LOVE this one.





A leisurely ride on the Mark Twain was in order.





We timed things just right (which we never seem to be able to do for Mark Twain) and basically just had to wait for a group to disembark.





One disembarking guest in particular comes to mind.  She looked to be about 12 years old, at least.  She was digging and digging around in her nose as she came down the stairs, and then ate her treasures as she walked past those of us waiting to get on the boat.    We were all glad we didn't lose our BBQ lunch after that display.  

Views from our sail down the river.

Can you spy the Disneyland Duck in this one?





How about a close up...





And one more just to be sure...





It looked so cute perched up there.





Kicked back and chillin'.









It was hard to believe almost 6 hours had passed by this time.

I think we headed toward the locker for something on our way over to DCA.  

Main Street mid-afternoon:





And a view toward the Castle:





While SIL and my sister went to the locker I decided to check out whatever display case resident kicked out my sewing machine.

The culprit:





Uhhh...the sewing machine display was so much better.

This display was right next to it.  Or maybe this was the sewing machine spot.  I didn't stand back far enough to know for sure, now that I am looking at the pictures.





While we were standing in that spot, I noticed the Main Street Cone Shop was closed.





A CM happened to come out from the backstage area right there by the lockers while I was commenting on it being closed.  He told me that it had closed at least 5 years ago, which I knew wasn't true.  I wondered if it had been closed when I was there in October 2012.  I couldn't specifically remember getting a cone from there that trip, or noticing that it had been closed.  Oh great one, *Sherry*, with the amazing memory...did I make any comments about buying a cone from the Main Street Cone Shop in my Oct. 2012 TR??    Or comment that it had been closed??   I had a mystery to solve.

We left Disneyland and hopped over to DCA.


----------



## tksbaskets

So much to comment on....

YUM for the BBQ!  We're booked for July.

We've never taken a ride on the Mark Twain.  It's on my bucket list for July.

Glad you zoomed in on the DLD.  I didn't see him perched on top of the umbrella until you pointed it out.

HEY - We too missed the ice cream window.  I know in January 2012 we got a cone from there.  

LOVE the pictures.  Keep 'em coming.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I missed a few of your updates these last few days and catching back up.

I know that you had to get some light fixture pictures during your trip. The treats at Pooh's Corner look very appetizing. 

Very nice pictures from Big Thunder Ranch BBQ. Eating at BTRBBQ was nice when I ate in June which was hot but the food was nice. It is always nice to ride on the Mark Twain down the RoA. 

Great updates Deej.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Thanks *TK* and *Bret*!  It's good to know the Cone Shop was still there in Jan. 2012.  I wonder why that CM thought it had been gone for 5 years.  I'm glad you enjoyed eating at the BBQ, Bret.  I think TK and her men will enjoy it, too.

OK...

We just hopped from Disneyland to DCA.  Our first stop was to watch Five and Dime for a little bit.









We enjoyed this bit of entertainment.  The man and woman chosen from the bystanders to participate were really great sports.  You could tell neither of them really wanted to join in but they did a great job and provided lots of laughs.  Afterward, the man said to me, "I'm never doing that again."





Hello "Artist Formerly Known As Billy."  





From here I would guess we got FPs...maybe for Soarin'?  Then we headed over to Mickey's Fun Wheel.

Can you find the bird in this picture?





Still making our way to MFW. 





Had to get a picture of this for my P&F fans at home.





We had a less than 10 minute wait to ride in a non-swinging gondola.  All of our ride lines have been less than 10 minute waits up to this point.





Views from the ride:









We rode Toy Story next.  Our first more-than-10-minute-wait of the day.  But 20 minutes is not bad at all.

I believe we got Screamin' FPs when we got off Toy Story.

My FP Stash:





The most number of FPs I had in my FP-designated purse pocket at any given time this trip.

It was time to go ride Soarin' Over California.  We saw the cutest sight on our way over.





A mama duck was leading her babies through DCA.  She was accompanied by her own private security team.  





Adorable!









Let's do a quick check on the weather:









We made it to Soarin' and had yet another less than 10 minute wait.  Maybe that should have been my TR title...  The Trip of Less Than 10 Minute Waits.

Soarin' is still my favorite DCA ride.

When we got off, it was already time to go use our Screamin' FP.  It was just me and SIL for this one.  My sister can't do Screamin' anymore.  It isn't worth the motion sickness that tends to linger.

This is the scene we passed on our way to Screamin'.  Check out the Toy Story line at 6pm.  I've NEVER seen it this short before.  Of course I thought of *TK* and how much she'd enjoy hopping in that short line.  





And that brings this installment to a close.


----------



## tksbaskets

LOL We'd be high 5-ing each other and fist pumping if we saw a line that short for Toy Story! My boys might even do a jumping chest bump.  

I just love the ducks with the security team.  Speaking of feathered friends, I could see the bird against MFWOD.

Looking forward to more.  I think our weather check in July will be similar to what you experienced this day. 

TK


----------



## deejdigsdis

After stopping to take a picture of that incredibly short line for TSMM, and wishing *TK* could be there to see it and jump in line for a spin on a family favorite...SIL and I rode California Screamin' with FPs.

I randomly snapped some pictures during our ride, but most of them were blurry.  Here are the few I salvaged.









And the loop!





The 3 of us rode King Triton's Carousel next.  I liked this fountain by the carousel.  It looked like a bundt cake to me.  Maybe I was hungry.  





Someone in my group tends to end up on this sea horse.  This time it was me.





We were feeling a little ice cream-ish when we got off the carousel.  A visit to the Ghirardelli Soda Fountain and Chocolate Shop was in order.  I had wanted to satisfy my sweet tooth here back in Oct. 2012, but it didn't happen.  So I was excited to finally get to indulge.





We were greeted by a free chocolate sample.  A cute Easter one, at that!





Cute _and_ tasty...a combination sometimes hard to come by.

I mulled over the menu and finally decided on this:

The Cable Car - Rocky Road Sundae $9.95.
Rocky road, chocolate chip and chocolate ice cream smothered with creamy, marshmallow topping and freshly homemade hot fudge, all surrounded by a halo of whipped cream, topped with chopped almonds, a cherry and a Ghirardelli Squares milk chocolate.

(copied from allears.net)

Sounds good, right?  Although so very pricy.

I took a picture of this sign while I waited for my sundae to be made.





Finally, my number was up.  My Rocky Road Sundae was ready.  





My first thought was, "Whoa...that's a lot more whipped cream than what was in the picture...and a LOT less hot fudge..."  (It was funny that I went there, considering I always tell my boys that the pictures of products ALWAYS look better than the actual product itself...so dial down your expectations so you aren't as disappointed.)

I sat back and started to search for the ice cream under all that whipped cream.  I'm not a huge fan of so much whipped cream.  A "halo" of whipped cream would have been fine...as shown in the picture.  But this was a sea of whipped cream.  I suppose some people would have enjoyed this, but I did not.  I felt like my sundae was more like a bowl of whipped cream with a few bites of ice cream tossed in, and barely a scraping of hot fudge.  I tried not to think about the money I felt I had just wasted.  I began scooping out the whipped cream.  I gave some to SIL, but after she had her fill I just plopped it on napkins in front of me and in front of her.





Bottom line...I felt like this place was too expensive.  I definitely wouldn't order the Cable Car Rocky Road Sundae again...and I'm not entirely sure I would return to the Ghirardelli Soda Fountain again.  I probably would...just to give it one more try...but I was very disappointed.

As a side note, I remember laughing a lot while we were here.  I remember the other people around us laughing a lot.  And I remember noticing that a good number of people around us had spilled ice cream on themselves while eating.  I know it happened in our group as well, but I just can't remember who it was.  But it was funny...it was like everyone's shirt was a magnet for the ice cream!  Oh now I remember...I spilled ice cream (or ice cream-tinted whipped cream) in my lap!  So if you eat here...cover yourself with napkins and protect yourself from leaping ice cream.


----------



## tksbaskets

Hi Deej,
For SURE we would have hopped into line for TSMM!  I've never even ridden the carousel although I love the mounts.  Nice picture of your trusty steed!

I want to thank you for your review of the ice cream place.  I'm still chuckling over the plops of whipped cream all over your table.  'show me the ice cream'!  We'll save our money for Mickey ice cream bars 

I enjoy your trip reports so much.  Suddenly I want to scurry home to make a bunt cake....


----------



## Sherry E

I only have a minute, as I am in the middle of sorting through a perplexing and surprising Vons.com home delivery (Hebrew National franks?  When did I order those, how did they get in my bag and was I erroneously charged for them?  Did Vons give me someone else's wieners?  And... Free samples of Brookside Dark Chocolate Acai with Blueberry and Quaker Apple Cinnamon Crunchy Granola?  I didn't ask for them, but hey -- who am I to argue with free samples?  Love me some Quaker!).

I wanted to quickly comment on Ghirardelli -- you may or may not recall that I got a sundae there back in 2012, during the Cars Land preview, and reported on it with prices in my TR.  I enjoyed the taste of it -- it tasted fine -- but I thought the prices were/are way too expensive (even with the AP discount) for what it was.  I can't recall the sundae vividly, but it seems to me that the hot fudge was minimal in mine too.  In fact, it _was_ minimal.  I remember eating it and wondering why there was so little hot fudge and why it wasn't even...hot!

When rumors began swirling last year that my old reliable friend -- Dreyer's Peppermint Wonderland ice cream -- somehow inexplicably landed at Ghirardelli instead of at Gibson Girl or Clarabelle's for the holiday season, where it should have been, my first thought was, "Yeah, but... I don't want to pay almost $10 to get a scoop or two of peppermint ice cream when I could get 2 or 3 cartons of it for that much money at the store!"  The ice cream was gone by the time I got to Ghirardelli, but I don't think I would have bought it at those prices anyway.  Gibson Girl does not accept the AP discount, but they are cheaper than Ghirardelli!

My sundae didn't splash or drip on my clothes, I don't think, but it got all over my hands because the cup was sticky.

(And, by the way, the CM who told you that the Main Street Cone Shop had been closed for years was wrong, I think.  It hasn't been open on the last few trips I've made to DLR, but it hasn't been closed _that_ long either.  They sold peppermint ice cream there in one or two fairly recent holiday seasons, so I am thinking it was open a couple of years ago.)

Also -- and this is the most important thing -- I was robbed of getting a cute Easter sample of chocolate!  I specifically went into Ghirardelli on April 14th, which was closer to Easter than when you were there, to get a sample.  And I got a sample -- but definitely not a cute Easter chocolate!  They must have run out of them.  They gave me the standard chocolate with caramel sample.

Love the seahorse photo -- seahorses are the stallions of the sea (that's what I was always told in school, when we covered oceanography and various aquatically-themed subjects!)!  I also love the duck photos in the previous installment!

If you have a chance -- and before they are taken down -- see if you can find "_Snow Bride_" (for which my IMDB review/commentary just went live), "_A Very Merry Mix-Up_" and "_A Snow Globe Christmas_" (from Hallmark, Hallmark and Lifetime, respectively) on YouTube.  (You said you saw "Let it Snow," with Candace Cameron Bure, but I don't think you saw these?)   I found all 3 of them in their full-length versions on YouTube a few days ago, and since those 3 are some of the better TV holiday movies in recent years, you might like them.  Also, you said you liked "_The Most Wonderful Time of the Year_" -- another one of my favorites -- so that's why I think you might like these too, especially "_Snow Bride_" and "_A Snow Globe Christmas_."

Back to my Vons order to uncover more unexpected treasures and horrors...


----------



## deejdigsdis

tksbaskets said:


> Hi Deej,
> For SURE we would have hopped into line for TSMM!  I've never even ridden the carousel although I love the mounts.  Nice picture of your trusty steed!
> 
> I want to thank you for your review of the ice cream place.  I'm still chuckling over the plops of whipped cream all over your table.  'show me the ice cream'!  We'll save our money for Mickey ice cream bars
> 
> I enjoy your trip reports so much.  Suddenly I want to scurry home to make a bunt cake....



Yes! Save your money for the .  I missed the Main Street Cone Shop, for sure.  No hunting for ice cream in a sea of whipped cream there!!



Sherry E said:


> I only have a minute, as I am in the middle of sorting through a perplexing and surprising Vons.com home delivery (Hebrew National franks?  When did I order those, how did they get in my bag and was I erroneously charged for them?  Did Vons give me someone else's wieners?  And... Free samples of Brookside Dark Chocolate Acai with Blueberry and Quaker Apple Cinnamon Crunchy Granola?  I didn't ask for them, but hey -- who am I to argue with free samples?  Love me some Quaker!).
> 
> I wanted to quickly comment on Ghirardelli -- you may or may not recall that I got a sundae there back in 2012, during the Cars Land preview, and reported on it with prices in my TR.  I enjoyed the taste of it -- it tasted fine -- but I thought the prices were/are way too expensive (even with the AP discount) for what it was.  I can't recall the sundae vividly, but it seems to me that the hot fudge was minimal in mine too.  In fact, it _was_ minimal.  I remember eating it and wondering why there was so little hot fudge and why it wasn't even...hot!
> 
> When rumors began swirling last year that my old reliable friend -- Dreyer's Peppermint Wonderland ice cream -- somehow inexplicably landed at Ghirardelli instead of at Gibson Girl or Clarabelle's for the holiday season, where it should have been, my first thought was, "Yeah, but... I don't want to pay almost $10 to get a scoop or two of peppermint ice cream when I could get 2 or 3 cartons of it for that much money at the store!"  The ice cream was gone by the time I got to Ghirardelli, but I don't think I would have bought it at those prices anyway.  Gibson Girl does not accept the AP discount, but they are cheaper than Ghirardelli!
> 
> My sundae didn't splash or drip on my clothes, I don't think, but it got all over my hands because the cup was sticky.
> 
> (And, by the way, the CM who told you that the Main Street Cone Shop had been closed for years was wrong, I think.  It hasn't been open on the last few trips I've made to DLR, but it hasn't been closed _that_ long either.  They sold peppermint ice cream there in one or two fairly recent holiday seasons, so I am thinking it was open a couple of years ago.)
> 
> Also -- and this is the most important thing -- I was robbed of getting a cute Easter sample of chocolate!  I specifically went into Ghirardelli on April 14th, which was closer to Easter than when you were there, to get a sample.  And I got a sample -- but definitely not a cute Easter chocolate!  They must have run out of them.  They gave me the standard chocolate with caramel sample.
> 
> Love the seahorse photo -- seahorses are the stallions of the sea (that's what I was always told in school, when we covered oceanography and various aquatically-themed subjects!)!  I also love the duck photos in the previous installment!
> 
> If you have a chance -- and before they are taken down -- see if you can find "_Snow Bride_" (for which my IMDB review/commentary just went live), "_A Very Merry Mix-Up_" and "_A Snow Globe Christmas_" (from Hallmark, Hallmark and Lifetime, respectively) on YouTube.  (You said you saw "Let it Snow," with Candace Cameron Bure, but I don't think you saw these?)   I found all 3 of them in their full-length versions on YouTube a few days ago, and since those 3 are some of the better TV holiday movies in recent years, you might like them.  Also, you said you liked "_The Most Wonderful Time of the Year_" -- another one of my favorites -- so that's why I think you might like these too, especially "_Snow Bride_" and "_A Snow Globe Christmas_."
> 
> Back to my Vons order to uncover more unexpected treasures and horrors...



Mmmmm...I love those Dark Chocolate with Acai things.  I like the pomegranate ones.  Hope you got your grocery order figured out.

Yes, I do remember you commenting on how expensive the Ghirardelli Soda Fountain is in your TR.  I know what you mean...I can get Dreyer's for $2 on sale so it's hard to stomach a $9.95 sundae.  

TK said she went to the Main Street Cone Shop in Jan. 2012, I think.  So yeah...it hasn't been closed as long as that CM said.  Funny how we are more in the know than them sometimes.  

I ended up getting 2 of those cute Easter Ghirardelli Squares.  One free sample and one in my sundae.

I just watched "Snow Bride" last week!  My friend came over and we watched "A Ring By Spring" and then "Snow Bride" popped up right after that so we watched that one too.  I didn't care for the ending of "A Ring By Spring" -- settling it all in one final line by the lady.  I liked the rest of the movie, just not the ending.  I LOVED "Snow Bride," though!!  I loved that the mom knew who Greta was, and decided to just sit back and watch how it all played out, and tested her with a nugget of info...to see if she would share it with her tabloid.  I read your review and loved it.  I liked what you said about the attractiveness of the 2 leads.    He was certainly a handsome man.  I will check out the other movies you mentioned as well.


----------



## deejdigsdis

It was that magical time of day when the lights come on.  And what a great place to be when that happened...right next to Cars Land.  We took the little path from Ghirardelli Soda Fountain into Cars Land and soaked it all in.  The music...the neon...





































We made our way to the RSR Single Rider line.  20 minute wait.  My shortest RSR wait ever.









It was around 8:00pm when we got on the ride.







 





I ended up racing against my sister.  It was kind of funny...we were both in the back rows of our cars.  I set my camera to video mode and recorded our race.  Sometimes the camera was recording what was going on in front of me.  Other times I turned the camera toward my sister who was sitting on the far side of her back row.  She would scream and wave and acknowledge I was recording her in general.  There was a man in her row, in the seat closest to me (we were in different cars, but he was seated on the side closest to me) that seemed to think I was flirting with him or something.  He didn't seem like he was just good-naturedly smiling at the camera, aware that I was actually interacting with my sister at the other end of his row.  (Random Dancing Guy outside of City Hall, anyone?  )  He seemed to think that I was solely interacting with him in a flirtatious way.  It was a little awkward at the end of the race.  My car won, by the way.  









Up next...Luigi's Flying Tires.  15 minute wait.





The 3 of us sat together in one tire.  We never could get it to move.  It just did the automatic-barely-flying-at-all thing, and we never could pick up the pace.  We laughed a lot, though, so it's all good.





Another short wait for Mater.





We actually did all 3 rides in Cars Land in under 45 minutes.  Was this really Spring Break???

I'm not sure if we did anything else in DCA before hopping back to Disneyland to close the night.

Apparently I took this picture before we hopped.





We made it back inside Disneyland and did a tiny bit of shopping.  I remember buying some of the little Mickey Head lollipops, and then hanging out on the front porch while I waited for the others.  





We rode Jungle Cruise and then walked right into the Tiki Room before the final show started.





I loved the show, as usual.  That will always be one of my favorite attractions.  My sister fell asleep and kept waking up right as I was about to take her picture.  

The clock struck 11:00pm.  Closing time.  We called it a day and made our way to the Candy Cane Shuttle.  (Which we almost missed.  The pick-up spot is in a different spot than it was 3 years ago.  A much better/closer spot.)

And that concludes Day 1 of our 3 1/2 days!


----------



## tksbaskets

I love the pictures of CarsLand at night!  I dream of a 20 minute wait.  Don't think I'd ever get the rest of my family on the Mater ride.  I'll just enjoy your pictures.  Can't wait for some more


----------



## deejdigsdis

tksbaskets said:


> I love the pictures of CarsLand at night!  I dream of a 20 minute wait.  Don't think I'd ever get the rest of my family on the Mater ride.  I'll just enjoy your pictures.  Can't wait for some more



Cars Land is so pretty at night.  And Mater is fun!  That ride is much better than I was originally expecting.

Time for another update...


----------



## deejdigsdis

2nd day in the parks.  But first...breakfast is served.





We went down for the Candy Cane Inn breakfast each morning.  And this is pretty much what I enjoyed each morning.  

We made our way to Disneyland and came across a smokey sight.





Was the smoke coming from inside the park?  No fire engines were speeding off to take care of things...





We wondered what was up.  Still no sign of anything bad happening in the parks once we arrived, so we carried on.

SIL went to upgrade her 3 day plastic grocery ticket to a 4 day ticket.  My sister and I went inside Disneyland and grabbed a locker.  I took my ticket and my sister's ticket and headed over to Space Mountain to grab FPs for me and SIL.  My sister can't do that ride anymore.   





My sister waited for SIL and then they met me in Tomorrowland.  We decided to ride Autopia before the line got too long.  I know a lot of people would like to see Autopia put to rest, but I am not one of them.  

Notice the lingering smoke in the sky.





Not sure I've ever done Autopia as a first-ride-of-the-morning.  15 minute wait.









I took a picture of this sign for my 1960s-Tommorrowland-loving older sister who was not with us.





We made our way to Buzz and had a less than 10 minute wait.





By this time we were able to use our Space Mountain FPs.  It was a walk on. 









I'm a fan of the cute construction walls.









Continuing on...we hit the Matterhorn Single Rider Line.  This is the first time I've been there since Single Rider was introduced to Matterhorn.  













We waited less than 3 minutes before we began our mountain climb.  It is just so unfortunate that this ride isn't as good as it used to be...pre-sled change.  It is slower and jerkier.  And the space (lack of) in those new sleds is ridiculous.  I think my 6' 3" husband has written this one off after his last ride in Oct. 2012.  I wonder if my 6' 2" 14 year old son will do the same.

Of course, I have to take a few pictures of the flowers!









As I was snapping away I saw something that looked Easter egg-ish.  Upon a closer look I found that it was indeed an Easter egg.  I thought it was so cute and clever!  I hadn't heard anything about the egg hunt going on in Disneyland and DCA, so this was quite a surprise.  The egg hunt wasn't officially open for business (I think that started 2 days later) but it was fun to look for eggs.  We had no idea how many there were, if they were just "hidden" in Disneyland, or if DCA got a little egg action as well.  They were so cute!





Yep...that's an Easter Egg, alright.


----------



## tksbaskets

What a great morning.  I'm bummed the bobsleds are all jerky now too.  Much better before.  Your 14yo is 6'2"??  Not shoe-horning in for sure.

Breakfast of champions my friend. 

I sheepishly admit we've never ridden on Autotopia.  Our first ride at DL is always Star Tours until magic morning is up then Space Mountain.  DH rides Buzz and I sprint (or walk briskly) to Fantasyland to ride Peter Pan before it's surrounded by a thousand youngsters.

wonder what is in store for the Nemo ride.


----------



## Sherry E

Autopia is still a fun little ride (for me) on the rare occasions I go on it, because it reminds me of being excited to ride it as a child.  When I was a kid and would go to DLR with a different friend each year, one of the highlights of our trips was to ride Autopia in Fantasyland or in TL.  It's one little bit of nostalgia that is left in DL that has hung in there as all sorts of other changes take place.  Even the Subs got Nemo-ized, so some of the nostalgia of those has been lessened.

I _think_ the Egg-stravaganza (I believe that's what it was called, or was it Eggs-travaganza?) officially started on April 10th and lasted through April 20th (there was a Parks Blog that announced it), but the Springtime Roundup started in late March, if I recall correctly.  I don't know if your upcoming installments are going to feature more of the eggs in either DL or DCA -- in fact, I don't know if you ever "officially" did the hunt (with the maps, stickers and the prizes at the end) or if you just spotted random eggs here and there, but I am guessing we will find out!  

However... I am not going to wait until then to make my egg hunt comments because they are fresh on my mind right now and I want to say them before I forget!

I did the official hunts (maps, prizes and all) in both parks, and I thought they were great fun.  I think that the hunt is something that Disney should and will bring back every Springtime from this point forward.  Any kind of "hunt" is inherently fun for most people, and this was an inexpensive way (the maps/stickers were just under $5) to engage in an Easter-specific activity and get some exercise, walking all over the parks!  

The only thing is that Disney will have to keep changing the locations of most of the eggs, because they won't get people to repeatedly buy maps and stickers if the eggs are in the same spots every year and everyone knows where to find them.  They will have to switch them around.

Most of the eggs were not hard to find -- especially in DCA -- whether they were "hidden" up high or down low.  I think the locations of the eggs in DL were a bit more interesting than the DCA locations.  We only encountered one or two eggs that took us longer than a few seconds to zero in on.

I wish the egg hunts were more challenging and that they would also include DTD and the 3 hotels, but I realize that the eggs are set up to be easy to find for the little ones who are participating.  

So I wonder if there is some way for Disney to do a sort of simultaneous 3-level Egg-stravaganza -- like an easy hunt for the little ones, featuring the giant eggs that you saw;  a medium-level hunt, with smaller eggs in harder-to-find locations;  and an expert level hunt (or whatever one wants to call it) with the eggs that are the hardest and most challenging to find.  All 3 of these hunts could take place at the same time -- no need to stagger them and do them in stages.   People could choose which level they wanted to do (like if they wanted to skip the beginner level and medium level and go right to the expert level), or they could complete one level and then move on to the next level (medium on to expert or whatever).

DLR could sell a different map for each level, and award a different Easter-themed prize for each level (slightly better prizes for the middle-level and top-level hunts!).  I can't see how that would be a bad idea at all, unless I am overlooking something glaringly obvious.  Disney would make more money by selling more maps and attracting more egg hunters to the parks, and it would be super fun for the guests!  It's a win-win, as far as I can see it.  

What do you think?


----------



## deejdigsdis

Anyway, as I was saying nearly 5 years ago, we unexpectedly found  some Easter Eggs...

Wow.  Dusting this thing off as I unearth it from page 20.  

This is mainly a test post to figure out picture-posting these days.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Still trying to figure out the picture posting thing.  I was excited to see one could now upload photos directly to Trip Reports without using a hosting site.  Sounded so much easier, but hasn't been as non-time-consuming as I hoped.

So why a 5 year break?  Why bother finishing this thing up?  At first it was just life in general getting in the way.  Then there was the dying of the laptop that held all the pictures from this trip, including 2 years worth of life pictures.  Big bummer for a picture-taker.  My husband eventually rescued most of the pictures a few years later, and by then it just seemed that too much time had passed to even bother.

But, I realized something.  The main reason I have done Trip Reports is for the little pick-me-up they give me.  When I am sick, or sad, or missing Disneyland...I like to read my TRs and relive some of those moments.   So...when I was sick, or sad, or missing Disneyland in 2014-2018, and I began reading, my most recent TR (2014) came to an abrupt halt.  I was left hanging.  I wanted to know what happened next.  I wanted to see all of my pictures again and relive those fun moments.  (Also...why is this TR named what it is when I don't even drink, so it couldn't have been anything me or my Sis or SIL said... Hopefully whatever the inspiration was will come back to me as I work my way through the pictures.)    That's why I am finishing this up.  So my little pick-me-up go-to doesn't leave me hanging the next time I need it.

Moving on!  After the Easter Egg sighting, it appears we rode the Monorail.  This is not a must every visit.  I was actually surprised to see that we rode it.  But then I saw the pictures of the subs under refurb.  That's why we rode the Monorail -- to check out the view of the subs in a waterless state.


----------



## deejdigsdis

I am reminded that my memory isn't what it used to be.  I have forgotten a lot of those little details that really individualize a trip.  But I will carry on with some pictures, at least.  

Next up...enjoying the Castle.

I don't know if there is a significance to the time on this clock.  It seems like there would have to be, due to the attention given to detail at Disneyland.  BUT.  I have noticed the clock set to at least 2 different times during different trips, when I think to look up there.  4:00 and 5:05.

 

 

 

 

 

Then it appears we went to Adventureland.  (Aaah.  That sign.)  Sis and SIL are Dole Whip/Float fans.  I am not.  They taste like medicine to me.    I do, however, love fresh pineapple.  So that's what I always go for.  I remember having an extra hard time opening that sealed pineapple.  I'm not a fan of the way they are packaged and it can be really tricky to get that slippery pineapple out of there.  My pineapple ended up shooting out of the bag onto the ground.  Memory fails me about how I ended up with a fresh clean spear at no charge.  I doubt I asked for another one.  It wasn't their fault.  But I did get a new one.

 

 

 

I may not like them, but I can appreciate their prettiness!


----------



## deejdigsdis

I think I read there is a 10 picture limit per post - including emojis - if you upload directly from your computer, so there wasn't room for these last pictures.

A picture of the menu sign in 2014.  

 

I was curious what the price increase would be after a few years.  Here you go.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Up next, a ride on the train.  I'm a little unclear why we got Dole treats and then hopped on the train followed by a ride on Haunted Mansion.  Seems a little odd.

I always take time to check out the flowers.

 

 

 

And I always snap a view of the Disneyland entrance from the train...

 

 

 

This.  This is one of my very favorite things.  

 

Not the best picture, for sure.  But it is more about the memories this scene manages to conjure up from long ago.  As I type this I am remembering the rest the little moving ramp conveyor belt thing gave my feet as a child.  Besides the break from walking, it was kind of like a mini foot massage, what with those slight bumps under the belt and all.  

I guess we went to the Golden Horseshoe next.  The order of these pictures just isn't making sense.  Or I just don't have pictures of what we actually did in between the pictures I do have of what we did.  I'm guessing that must be it based on the time stamps.

 

 

But... a mystery has been solved!  I remembered the inspiration for this particular TR title came from this show.  This show which I remember nothing about except that one of the characters (maybe one of the audience members pulled up on stage?) kept saying, "I'llllll drink to that!"  A little anticlimactic 5 years later, I know!  I also remember we enjoyed the show.


----------



## deejdigsdis

From The Golden Horseshoe to lunch at Blue Bayou, apparently.

But first, another Easter Egg sighting while we waited for our reservation time:

 

 

 

 

 

 

The ice cube was fun.

 

 

 

Aaaaannnnd I have confirmed that 10 is the limit.  Food in the next post.


----------



## deejdigsdis

That dessert was actually pretty good.  I am often disappointed in the desserts of Disneyland.  The 3 of us shared it.  So like 1 1/3 bites per person.  The main thing I remember from this meal, though, was my SIL's reaction to the bill.  My Sis had surprised me and SIL by treating us to lunch.  My SIL had never eaten here.  She caught sight of the bill and exclaimed, "Holy Crap!"  It was in hushed tones, so no one else could hear, but it was funny.  I made her re-enact it so I could document the moment.  We still bring it up once in a while.  Actually, I did just yesterday when she happened to mention making reservations for Blue Bayou in a few weeks.  So we had a "Remember that time when..." moment.  

Then we all of the sudden appeared in Fantasyland.  I have seen plenty of Disneyland ducks but this might be my first Disneyland turtle.

 

 

 

 

Now if this doesn't cue some sort of nostalgia for the old timers like myself...I don't know what will!

 

So many good memories of going up and down those stairs for that magical ride from Fantasyland to Tomorrowland and back.  Aaahh, I can hear the screams of the Matterhorn riders, the sound of the water, and the roar of the Yeti now.  I miss the Skyway!

I forgot I was in Disneyland for a moment when I saw these sad flowers...

 

I believe the Flag Retreat is coming up next!


----------



## momtohms

This has been such a fun trip report to read! Or trip reports, rather ;-) I had a 13 year Disneyland drought too (between my high school choir trip in 2002 and the first trip my DH & I took our kids on in 2015!) and have since managed to go 3 times with a 4th coming up in August. I keep finding ways to get back there! Haha! 

Anyway, it’s been really fun seeing all the pics from 2010-2014 and seeing what all has changed and what hasn’t (I recognize one of the Dapper Dans from the 2010 pic when there was the random dancing guy, I think he’s still there too so that’s awesome that he has been performing with the group that long!) Also I didn’t realize that Jolly Holiday had a different name before either. 

Your pictures are fantastic too! I love love love taking pics at Disney, it’s totally worth taking a camera for  

Can’t wait to hear about the rest of your 2014 trip! Is that the last time you were there? Or do you have any future trips planned?


----------



## deejdigsdis

momtohms said:


> This has been such a fun trip report to read! Or trip reports, rather ;-) I had a 13 year Disneyland drought too (between my high school choir trip in 2002 and the first trip my DH & I took our kids on in 2015!) and have since managed to go 3 times with a 4th coming up in August. I keep finding ways to get back there! Haha!
> 
> Anyway, it’s been really fun seeing all the pics from 2010-2014 and seeing what all has changed and what hasn’t (I recognize one of the Dapper Dans from the 2010 pic when there was the random dancing guy, I think he’s still there too so that’s awesome that he has been performing with the group that long!) Also I didn’t realize that Jolly Holiday had a different name before either.
> 
> Your pictures are fantastic too! I love love love taking pics at Disney, it’s totally worth taking a camera for
> 
> Can’t wait to hear about the rest of your 2014 trip! Is that the last time you were there? Or do you have any future trips planned?



Hello!  Thank you for the compliments.  There are a few Dapper Dans that I like to look for.  It's fun to see some of the same ones year after year.  Aaah, Random Dancing Guy.  Little does he know the lasting impact he had with his random dancing and that we still talk about him years later!  

Once you return after a drought you try to never let that happen again, speaking from experience.  In answer to your question, no 2014 was not the last time I was there.  I still have trips from 2015, 2017, and 2018 to catch up on.  I am kicking myself for waiting so long.  I love to go back and read about the random little details that make up a trip.  My memory certainly isn't improving with age, so there are so many details I have forgotten.  At least I have the pictures, though, so I will carry on!


----------



## deejdigsdis

I don't remember when I first learned about the Flag Retreat, but it is one of those gems that I absolutely love.

We caught the tail end of the parade shortly before the Flag Retreat began.



Let the Flag Retreat and all the patriotic feelings begin!











Posting these pictures reminds me of my Dad's funeral, which was less than a year after this trip.  He was in the Army and served in the Korean War.










I usually like to linger after the Flag Retreat.  It is so awesome to sit back and watch our past and present military members greet each other like old friends because of that connection they share.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Before leaving Town Square post-Flag Retreat, we came across someone planking on one of the benches.

 

Actually, it was my Sister.   

A walk down Main Street and we spy another Easter Egg in a window display.

 

I always have to check out the Sewing Machine display.  It was kind of bare bones this trip.  This display is one of my favorites.  (Not as a kid, mind you.  I wasn't 10 years old and asking to see how the Sewing Machine was dolled up that particular trip.  Just one of those details I came to appreciate as an adult!)  I don't think it's there anymore, though.  It has moved before, but the last time I was there I didn't see it at all.

 

We must have had some Big Thunder Mountain FPs to use, so we rode that.  I remember noticing that the gates were extra rusty after the months-long refurb/changes.

 

 

Next up, we grabbed some ice cream from Main Street and headed on over to watch Mickey and the Magical Map.  Ice cream always tastes better at Disneyland!

 

 

 

This was a fun show.  I have only seen it a couple of times but we enjoyed it.  

We rode Pirates next - no pictures - and then headed back to enjoy the sights and sounds of Fantasyland at night!


----------



## deejdigsdis

We rode Big Thunder Mountain one more time and then made our way back to Jolly Holiday for a nighttime snack.

 

We made our way down Main Street to the lockers to retrieve our things.  I love this map in the locker area.


----------



## deejdigsdis

We stopped into the Emporium and I picked up these 4 plates I had my eye on.  Five years later and going strong as plates-that-get-used-every-day.

 

 

 

A couple more pictures before calling it a night.

 

Goodnight Disneyland!

 

Good Morning Disneyland!  Our 3rd day started out with just putting our stuff in a locker at Disneyland since we were going to end our day there.


----------



## deejdigsdis

We hopped on over to DCA.  First ride of the day:

 

27 minutes after taking the picture of the horse on Main Street in Disneyland my legs were dangling out of Soarin' Over California.  Legs on the left that could use a little more lotion, I might add!

 

We rode Monster's next.


 

I'm all about pictures of feet...

 

Roz is my favorite part of the ride and I'm scared of Roz -- all at the same time.

 

A high school band was playing when we exited the ride.  My then-trumpet-playing 14 year old son would have absolutely loved being a part of this.

 

We spent some more time in the area taking pictures and riding the Trolley.  There will be some out-of-orderness to these pictures.  I'm thinking this picture was taken before riding Monsters, while picking up a FP.


----------



## deejdigsdis

I realized after that last post that most of what I posted had changed.  Soarin', ToT, and Aladdin.  All sad things to me.

OK, on to the Red Car Trolley...

 

And a tad out of order, as I post from 2 different sources.




 

 

 

Mad T Party, anyone?

 

A little Five and Dime...

 

 

And News Boys...


----------



## deejdigsdis

A few more pictures in DCA before we left the park.

"Once Upon A Time" was a big thing at the time.  A display of clothing from the set in one of the shops:

 

 

 

Time to use those ToT FPs!

 

 

 

 

 Ugh.  This building looked so much better as ToT.

 

 

We left DCA and turned left to go to DTD.  But first, a peek at the Disneyland entrance.


----------



## deejdigsdis

We swung into DTD for a specific reason.  

 

I needed to pick up a little request for my then-8-year-old son.  The Lego set of the hour!  I could have just bought it at home.  There was something about it coming from Downtown Disney, though.  

 

We rode the Monorail back to Disneyland and caught another glimpse of the lagoon:

 

I put the Legos in our locker and then we had lunch at our favorite lunch spot, Carnation Cafe.

 

 

One time Oscar sat with me and told me how to make this soup.  He had given me the recipe (signed) back in 2009.  When I made it at home, it just didn't turn out.  I told him and he gave me some tips for the next time I made it!

 

Wish I was having this for lunch today!  

 

After lunch we headed over to a ride that is good post-meal.  Nothing too crazy...  Not a bad wait time, either.

 

A couple more pictures before we hopped over to DCA to use some FPs we collected earlier.

 

Missing one of my favorites!  IJ was closed during both SIL's 2012 and 2014 trips.  She would have to plan another trip to finally be able to ride it.


----------



## deejdigsdis

So we just left Disneyland to use some FPs in DCA.

 

 

We rode Soarin' Over California next, and then spent most of the remainder of our day in Cars Land.

 

 

No FPs for RSR, so Single Rider Line, here we come!

 

 

 

We were able to do Single Rider twice without too long of a wait.


----------



## deejdigsdis

There always needs to be a picture of a mannequin.  Because they creep us out.

 

Goodbye for the last time this trip, DCA!


----------



## deejdigsdis

We hopped back over to Disneyland to close out our last night in the parks.

 

First up, dinner at Rancho del Zocalo.  I preferred it as Casa Mexicana as a child, but this will do.

 

 

We love to sit with Big Thunder Mountain as our view.  The sounds of the whistle of the train and the train rounding the tracks while you are eating...  

 

 

We did see another cockroach when we were done eating.  That makes several times now...

We continued on and rode Haunted Mansion, Pooh, and Pirates.  While in line for Pirates, I was introduced to Disneybounding.

 

I had never heard of it before.  (Keep in mind, this is 2014.)  But I immediately could tell he was Mickey Mouse-ing.  

Walls up for the NOS/Club 33/Court of Angels changes.

 

Last night in Disneyland = a shopping trip to Candy Palace!

 

After we bought our candy (always includes fudge!) we went back to the lockers to retrieve our things.

Oh how I wish they didn't close down the Main Street Cone Shop!  (Oh yeah, Hi Goofy!)

 

We always drag our feet out of the park that final night.  Not so much due to "Disneyland feet," moreso due to sadness.  We love those quieter moments at night after official park closing.  But we had one more morning of fun, so off to bed we went!


----------



## deejdigsdis

Just back last night from my most recent trip, Tuesday May 14 - Friday May 17th!  I am interrupting the rehashing of this April 2014 trip to test out a new way of resizing/posting pictures into a TR.  Here are a few pictures from this week.


----------



## deejdigsdis

I really need to get this April 2014 trip wrapped up!  The goal is to be done within a week.

So our last morning!  My usual breakfast at the Candy Cane Inn, along with a couple of pictures of the breakfast area:

 

 

I remember thinking that was a little ghost out of the corner of my eye.  

 

A look at the front of CCI before heading out our last morning.

 

One last time...

 

Main Street at 9am.

 

First stop was to go pick up a Space FP.  Which sounds funny now, since I've used MaxPass my last 2 trips.  We passed through Fantasyland on our way over to NOS to ride Haunted Mansion.  Good morning Alice and Mad Hatter!

 

 

Still making our way over to NOS and hoping to fit in a spin on the Mark Twain before we have to leave the park around 1pm.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Finally made it over to Haunted Mansion.  But first, another egg!

 

Looks so open without the scanners out there!

 

 

A favorite Hidden Mickey.

 

Splash Mountain was up next.  Hellooooo Single Rider line!

 

I don't think I've done Single Rider since this trip 5 years ago.  I have no idea if this is still how it works.

 

I was in the back of my log...and the only rider without a poncho.

 

 

 

Bathroom break...love this one.


----------



## deejdigsdis

One more egg sighting as we left Critter Country and went over to Tomorrowland to use our Space FPs.

 

 

 

 

OK, these will be out of order.  I didn't take them after riding Space Mountain, but I'll just throw them in here.  It was the 50th Anniversary of it's a small world and there was an event that day.  Lots of filming going on:


----------



## deejdigsdis

More iasw filming action...

 
 

 

 

 

Setting up the piano for the sing along.

 

 

One more egg sighting across the way...

 

We ended up having enough time to ride the Mark Twain before we needed to leave the park.  As a kid...I definitely wouldn't have taken the time to ride this unless my parents dragged me on for a "family ride" moment.  As an adult...one of my favorites, for sure.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Now it was time to ride it's a small world!

 

Loved this shirt the man in front of us was wearing...

 

Flower detail for the 50th...

 

 

Hang in there, just a couple more fairly wordless posts!  I guess that's what happens when 5 years pass by in between posts!


----------



## deejdigsdis

OK.  That dreaded time.  The last ride of the trip.  Sometimes it's POTC, sometimes it's Big Thunder.  This time it was Big Thunder.  And grrrr.  It broke down just as it was our turn to board.    This was not the first time that this was our chosen last ride of a trip, and then had to exit right before boarding.  It's extra not fun when you're geared up for something as the last hurrah ride, and it doesn't pan out, and there is no time to replace it with something else.



The Mass Exodus.



We basically just had enough time for lunch before leaving the park and heading back to Candy Cane Inn to catch a Super Shuttle to the airport.  We love eating at Hungry Bear, and especially love the cool, relaxing atmosphere next to the water on warm days.  I'm just sad they no longer serve this Fried Green Tomato Sandwich and whatever the slaw was.  Sooooooo good.





My mouth is watering, just looking at the slaw picture.  Mmmm.  So good.



After lunch we made our way to the Exit.  This is the time when I just take pictures willy nilly as I walk out, sad to leave.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Sadly, this was my only Oscar sighting at Carnation Cafe this trip.  He wasn't there when we ate lunch earlier in the trip.  I wondered if he would ever sit and chat at my table again since it seemed like he could retire at any moment.  Spoiler Alert:  He would.

 

 

Even the flowers looked sad that we were leaving!

 

 

 

 

We were very sad that we would be missing the Sing-Along happening an hour after we left.

 

One last look.  Until next time, Disneyland!  Whenever that will be.  That's always the hard part.  Not knowing when I will return.

 

 

Back at CCI now, wishing we were boarding this shuttle instead of the Super Shuttle...  Sigh.

 

And that closes the book on the Great Girls' Trip of 2014!  

I have 4 more trips to catch up on since then, so stay tuned!


----------

